#launchpad 2005-07-18
<kiko> bradb, well, it currently tracebacks, and that's pretty bad
<bradb> kiko: right, i'll file a bug on that. thanks for pointing it out.
<bradb> salgado: i'll file a bug on that too. i believe that param used to be used before the search page was deanorakified somewhat.
<salgado> bradb, no need. I already fixed
<bradb> salgado: awesome! thanks. :)
<salgado> and I'm going to add code that uses it and is tested.
<bradb> great, much appreciated
* bradb awes at the amount of bugmail dilys is not generating right now. daf! help!
<salgado> bradb, is there any page in malone which shows the bugs I reported?
<bradb> salgado: just the one you created
<bradb> i haven't really looked at that page though
<bradb> (i say "you created" because it's a FOAF link, but maybe someone else created it, dunno)
<salgado> yep, I understood it that way
<daf> SteveA: pong again
<daf> bradb: no, she doesn't grok the new bugmail format
<daf> bradb: http://muse.19inch.net/~daf/arch/daf@muse.19inch.net--2005/dilys--devel--0
<bradb> heh
<bradb> is that your way of saying she'll be broken for a while yet?
<daf> well, maybe I can fix her tomorrow
<daf> but don't count on it
<kiko> bradb, tell me, where can I find out all the magical slots in an editform?
<bradb> kiko: which editform?
<bradb> kiko: in a nutshell, look in bugtask.zcml, for each of the "browser:editform" directives there are two attributes you'll probably be interested in:
<bradb> 1. for="..." -- the iface for which this is an edit form
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> okay, it's in zope
<bradb> 2. fields="... ... ..." the fields of that iface that are available in the form.
* daf -> bed
<bradb> lifeless: hi. might you have a moment to cherrypick an important patch into prod?
* kiko hacks!
<kiko> bradb, do you know if the label zcml attribute allows doing ${bug/id}?
<bradb> kiko: i don't believe it does allow dynamic content.
<bradb> kiko: fwiw, i tried changing the titles too. i've already nagged SteveA about that.
<kiko> I've fixed that
<kiko> just use the headings slow
<kiko> it's not too hard
<kiko> slot
* kiko tries to confuse bradb
<bradb> kiko: how do you i18n that?
<kiko> in the template?
<bradb> kiko: and will maintainers expect that? i expect pagetitles.py.
<kiko> oh
<kiko> not titles, I'm talking headers
<kiko> sorry
<bradb> oh, ok, gotcha
<sabdfl> mpt: how difficult is it to sort a table when clicking the table header?
<kiko> sabdfl, what do you mean by "difficult"?
<sabdfl> kiko: as in, is it something we can easily add to a table?
<kiko> you need to submit a get variable, pick that up, reissue the query, display the results, store the last sort in a variable.
<kiko> oh
<sabdfl> no, it's possible to do it all in JS
<kiko> you mean client-side sorting
<sabdfl> yes
<kiko> well, that won't take into account differences between display and storage 
<bradb> how does that work with paging?
<kiko> I don't know if that is a showstopper or not
<sabdfl> i'm thinking of places where we don't use paging
<sabdfl> like the lists of languages with translation
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+lang/ca
<kiko> bradb, christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0 is ready for you
<kiko> it fixes about 10 bugs
<kiko> and does some UI fixage with it
<kiko> enjoy
<kiko> add tests please
<bradb> kiko: do all of them need tests?
<kiko-afk> kthxbye
<kiko-afk> ;)
<kiko-afk> nah, just one or two
<bradb> heh, ok
<kiko-afk> you'll see the code changes
<kiko-afk> they are the ones that need testing 
<bradb> kiko-afk: ok if i look at it tomorrow then?
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, it's some tricky JS to sort, but there may be some ready-made stuff we can just plug it in
<kiko-afk> bradb, of course
<bradb> kiko-afk: thanks
<bradb> lifeless: when will the day come that i'm going to be able to ask baz to tell me all of my branches which have patches missing from rf, and which patches those are? i'm currently actively working on six different branches, and have occassionally found myself simply losing track (before i was forced into tracking this info in a text file.)
<bradb> (er, make that seven; i'm branching again to do a sampledata change on the sixth branch i'm working on)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix BugTaskSet.search() (just one argument that was not consistent with the column name it should be matched) and add code that uses the fixed part to make sure it's tested. (patch-2088: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix presentation details for coc pages, pagetest added. (patch-2089: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, http://www.kryogenix.org/code/browser/sorttable/
<sabdfl> thanks!
<kiko-afk> that's a quite nice implementation we could borrow
<sabdfl> very
* kiko-afk tries to integrate
<kiko-afk> hah
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, it works already :-)
<kiko-afk> man that was pretty easy
<kiko-afk> @@ -5,6 +5,10 @@
<kiko-afk> 
<kiko-afk>  <body>
<kiko-afk> 
<kiko-afk> +<metal:head fill-slot="head_epilogue">
<kiko-afk> +    <script type="text/javascript" src="/@@/sorttable.js"></script>
<kiko-afk> +</metal:head>
<kiko-afk> +
<kiko-afk>  <metal:leftportlets fill-slot="portlets_one">
<kiko-afk>    <div tal:replace="structure context/@@+portlet-about" />
<kiko-afk>  </metal:leftportlets>
<kiko-afk> @@ -22,7 +26,7 @@
<kiko-afk>      Select a template name to begin translating immediately!
<kiko-afk>    </p>
<kiko-afk> 
<kiko-afk> -  <table class="listing" width="100%">
<kiko-afk> +  <table class="listing" width="100%" id="translationstatuses">
<kiko-afk>      <thead>
<kiko-afk>        <th>Source</th>
<kiko-afk>        <th>Template Name</th>
* kiko-afk floods with joy
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, r=sabdfl? :-)
<mpt> wait
<mpt> Did you hack sorttable.js to look for translationstatuses?
<kiko-afk> ;)
<kiko-afk> nope
<kiko-afk> no hacking involved
<mpt> It looks for any table with an id?
<kiko-afk> I'll post the diff and file to launchpad-list
<kiko-afk> I think so
<kiko-afk> you be the judge in 2m
<mpt> What's the license?
<mpt> MIT
<kiko-afk> right
<mpt> ah, cool, we can use it while still being non-Free, and relicense it however
<cprov> night guys
<mpt> kiko-afk: So you should have class="listing sortable", right?
<kiko-afk> mail sent
<kiko-afk> oh, I didn't change the class -- it still works :)
<kiko-afk> wow
<kiko-afk> it actually /does/ support dates
<kiko-afk> mpt, send me your passport number
<kiko-afk> NOW
<mpt> muwahahaha
<mpt> that sorting won't work for any list of more than 20 bugs
<jamesh> mpt: were you working on Facet code for any of the other LP objects than IProduct?
<mpt> jamesh: no
<jamesh> okay.
<mpt> oh, the sorting doesn't need to work for bugs, duh
<jamesh> stub: ping?
<stub> jamesh: pong
<jamesh> stub: with one of the branches I've got in review at the moment, the issue of the Person.timezone default value came up
<jamesh> stub: would setting the default for that column to the string 'UTC' be a problem, or would you prefer to have it NULL when it hasn't been explicitly set?
<stub> I have no preference one way or the other. Do whatever makes the code most readable.
<jamesh> okay.  That'd be to set the column to 'UTC' then.
<jamesh> so "baz build-config" has a --update flag now
<jamesh> should make using configs less painful
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Remove obsolete code from the librarian, expand zopeless transaction tests a little, remove redundant begin from Librarian test tearDown.  r=SteveA. (patch-2090: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix product links in portal when used on product page (patch-2091: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.25: Cherry pick patch-2074 into production (patch-2: celso.providelo@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<stub> lifeless: pqm has hung
<BjornT> hi stub 
<BjornT> what's the ETA for turning on the email interface?
<stub> Launchpad needs an update before we can do that, hopefully I can get onto it today after I finished this review.
<BjornT> cool, thanks
<stub> BjornT: There is no way to configure it at the moment without manually hacking script.zcml, because scripts don't process .zcml overrides
<jamesh> mpt: I was working on some facet menus for people and projects, and had a question.
<jamesh> mpt: there currently isn't a URL for "bugs associated with this project", so do you think the link should be disabled, or point at "/malone", or not appear?
<BjornT> stub: well, can't you put it in package-includes? it's nothing that gets overridden
<mpt> jamesh: Ideally disabled, but I don't think the menus system supports that at the moment
<mpt> jamesh: So point it to /malone, and report a bug that /projects/whatever/+bugs should exist
<jamesh> mpt: it was about 5 lines to add support for disabled facet menu links
<mpt> cool
<jamesh> mpt: I've got it disabled in my branch currently.
<mpt> So it appears as plain text, not linked, right?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> same colour as the other non-highlighted links but no underline
<jamesh> it'd be trivial to set the colour different, of course.
<mpt> ok, I might twiddle that style later
<stub> BjornT: I guess, but it will be blown away each rollout.
<BjornT> stub: oh, ok
<BjornT> spiv: ping
<spiv> BjornT: pong
<SteveA> hi
<sabdfl> hi all
<SteveA> jamesh: how did you add disabled facet menu links?  i'm doing some work on that at the moment.
<BjornT> spiv: i have some problems with sqlobject. i'd like to select distinct bugtasks, while ordering them on some external table column like Bug.id. but it doesn't work since Bug.id isn't in the SELECT list.
<jamesh> SteveA: just added a "linked" argument to the Link() constructor, and edited the page template to not generate an <a> tage for items with linked=False
<SteveA> jamesh: i am introducing an explicit default state for the linked and selected properties, so that the menus system can know if a link is explicitly linked or unlinked, or just not yet set up
<SteveA> jamesh: setting linked to False in the link constructor works kind of by accident :-)
<spiv> BjornT: Hmm.
<SteveA> i want to make it work on purpose
<BjornT> spiv: it works if i don't set distinct=True
<SteveA> i have an addition to facet menus that makes it easy to include menus from higher-up facet menus
<SteveA> jamesh, mpt: do you think we need a 'disabled' property in links?
<SteveA> at the moment, with james' addition, the linked property is used in two cases
<mpt> SteveA: Since most things won't have their own calendars, yes.
<SteveA>  1. when you're on the same page as a menu link would link to
<SteveA>  2. when the thing the link points to is unavailable
<SteveA> would you want to visually distinguish between these?
<jamesh> SteveA: my code is at james.henstridge@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--facets--0
<SteveA> thanks james
<jamesh> SteveA: it also adds a calendar facet
<SteveA> cool
<spiv> BjornT: I think I know how to fix this.
<mpt> SteveA: Definitely. Otherwise on a few pages it would appear as if there were two active facets.
<jamesh> do you want me to put it up for review, or do you want to handle this?
<BjornT> spiv: cool. how? :)
<SteveA> jamesh: add it to my review queue.  i'll either merge it as is, or merge it into my menus branch.
<jamesh> okay
<spiv> BjornT: by explicitly distincting on only columns from the relevant table.
<SteveA> spiv: did you make sqlobject make transactions obsolete on commit now?
<spiv> BjornT: Or rather, by explicitly doing DISTINCT ON (Foo.id) rather than just DISTINCT.
<spiv> SteveA: It's just been submitted to pqm.
<SteveA> mpt: not so... one would be selected and unlinked, the other would be unselected and unlinked.
<SteveA> mpt: but, maybe you want to make it more specific
<SteveA> um, explicit
<mpt> o i c
<SteveA> spiv: cool.  once that's in, i'll try removing some of my sqlos hacks.
<mpt> SteveA: All other things being equal, I'd prefer whatever approach didn't produce ambiguous combinations of properties
<SteveA> mpt: fair enough.  i'll think about this a bit.
<SteveA> mpt: can you give names to the different kinds of links we have?
<SteveA> then, i could make an API specifically for displaying them
<SteveA> for example
<SteveA>  - disabled links
<SteveA>  - current link (which might be linked or unlinked, depending on the current page)
<SteveA>  - available non-current link
<SteveA> in fact, those may be the only three you care about
<mpt> that's pretty much it
<jamesh> on my branch those are represented as (1) selected=False, linked=False, (2) selected=True and linked=True or False, (3) selected=False, linked=True
<SteveA> right
<spiv> BjornT: Hmm, actually, I think I need to fix it differently.  Anyway, I'll work on it :)
<SteveA> so, we can just add a wrapper around an ILink before it gets to the page template
<SteveA> that processes these combinations of properties into something convenient for the template to use
<SteveA> for example:  tal:condition="link/type-is/disabled"
<SteveA>  tal:condition="link/type/is-disabled" maybe
<SteveA> something like this would make the page template sections to display links very easy to read and write
<BjornT> spiv: really? it seemed to work with having all order-by columns and all select columns in a distint on(...).
<BjornT> spiv: thanks for doing it, let me know how it goes :)
<spiv> BjornT: Oh, good.  I'm still fiddling with making a proper sqlobject test case for it, once I have that I can stop guessing ;)
<BjornT> SteveA: i've removed the database imports, that you told me to fix yesterday. do you want to take a quick look at it?
<SteveA> sure, be glad to
<spiv> BjornT: Actually, I'm confused.
<spiv> BjornT: If you want to order bugtasks by Bug.id, isn't that the same as ordering them by BugTask.bug?
<BjornT> spiv: ok, bad example :) let's say that i want to order by SourcePackageName.name instead
<spiv> Ok, that's less crazy ;)
<BjornT> SteveA: ok, sent you the diff by mail
<SteveA> BjornT: I wonder about the bugtaskdelta
<SteveA> what if it worked like this:
<SteveA>  delta = IDelta(some_bug_task)
<SteveA>  delta.setDifference(... various kw args)
<SteveA> just an idea, don't know if it is better or not
<SteveA> is there any test for BugDelta and BugTaskDelta?
<SteveA> it would be good to have a test that just imports the classes, and instantiates them, as a minimum
<SteveA> other than these comments, it looks good
<BjornT> SteveA: there are some tests in bugnotification-email.txt. your suggestion is an improvment, but it's not something i want to spend time on doing right now.
<SteveA> okay.  will you file a bug for doing it?
<BjornT> SteveA: ok, i'll file a bug about it
<spiv> BjornT: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/sqlobject--distinct-orderby-other-fix--0 should fix distinct for your case.  Want to try it out?
<BjornT> spiv: thanks. sure, i'll try it out
<rob^> hi, I have forgoten my password for the Ubuntu wiki, attempting to recover it asks me to use Launchpad to do so, however it doesn't change the wiki password only Launchpads
<rob^> any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?
<spiv> rob^: The ubuntu wiki uses the launchpad user database.
<rob^> yes thats what I thought
<spiv> rob^: So you should be able to use your launchpad login and password.
<rob^> ok that works, but why did I sign up with a different username initially?
<rob^> and its linked the accounts?
<spiv> When the Ubuntu wiki was originally using Moin, it had its own user database and wasn't linked to anything.  We moved the content over to zwiki on www.ubuntu.com, which used launchpad logins, and more recently we moved the content back to moin, but still using the launchpad user database... so unless you signed up to edit the wiki before the original move to zwiki, the username shouldn't have changed.
<rob^> maybe
<spiv> Well, bugs do happen :)
<rob^> yeah :)
<rob^> thanks
<mpt> SteveA/sabdfl: To what sort of places will the Rosetta 1.0 announcement be distributed?
<sabdfl> mpt: as widely as possible
<sabdfl> hopefully /.
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> various blogs, i expect
<mpt> I'll put in a paragraph about what Rosetta actually is, then ;-)
<sabdfl> mpt: guuuuurd thinkin'!
<mpt> When is the launchpad.ubuntu.com --> launchpad.net switchover scheduled?
<BjornT> spiv: your fix almost work. please add a test where you're ordering descending, and make it pass as well
<spiv> Ah, good point :)
<stub> mpt: As soon as I can get some elmo time.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> because if Rosetta 1.0 is released and everything's still pointing at launchpad.ubuntu.com, that could be a lot of Googlejuice down the drain
<stub> Indeed - we should not make announcements until it is sorted
<Burgundavia> mpt, you going to fix that cert issue as well?
<stub> Which one? I don't think there is a single valid certificate on *any* of our systems ;)
<stub> Its been on the todo list for ages - hopefully we get a real one now we have a final domain.
<Burgundavia> yes, that one
<jamesh> could file a bug in malone to get an Ubuntu CA cert added to the mozilla-firefox package
<jamesh> that'd fix it
<Burgundavia> that is a hack
<Burgundavia> and non-ubuntu people are going to be using rosetta
<jamesh> as opposed to all the other CA certs preloaded in Firefox?
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> but the 2nd point still stands
<SteveA> jamesh: and then, you'd mark it as a security vulnerability so that it gets to existing browsers as a security update ;-)
<SteveA> i don't think that'll fly with the distro folks
<Kinnison> It's not like it's that expensive for a certificate
<Kinnison> Pepperfish buy theirs in 2 year chunks for 89 US$
<stub> Before anyone submits a bug, clear it with Mark. He might be restricted from reentering the certificate market (and this might be considered just that)
<stub> We already are supposed to have real certificates - approved and everything. Just it never actually happened.
<mpt> Burgundavia: A couple of years ago I reported a bug that Mozilla should be shipped with no CA certs by default :-)
<SteveA> what was the answer to that?
<mpt> I was wrong
<mpt> As long as SSL works the way it does, you have to trust your browser vendor to trust CAs to trust organizations
<mpt> It's very awkward and not very trust-*worthy*, but nuking the list wouldn't fix anything
<mpt> (or rather, you have to (1) trust your browser vendor to (2) trust CAs to (3) trust organizations to (4) trust the competence+honesty of their Webmasters)
<JanC> if verisign is still giving certs like they did 4-5 years ago, anybody can get a cert for about every domain name...
<JanC> so I don't trust certs except for self-signed certs that I can check with the site author  :-P
<mpt> Right, and Verisign is in the default CA list for major browsers, which prompted my bug report
<cprov> morning guys
<Kinnison> Hi cprov
<cprov> hi there 
<stub> spiv: http://librarian.ubuntu.com is supposed to be the librarian, isn't it?
<spiv> iirc, yes.
* stub sighs
<cprov> stub: didn't you cherry pick the RF-2089, fix for CoC pages, into production ?
<stub> cprov: I did
<jamesh> cprov: it is second in the pqm queue
<stub> I rolled out a branch instead of the rocketfuel one because pqm is blocked
<cprov> stub: jamesh : ohh ok ... thank you for instance
<jamesh> cprov: ssh into chinstrap and run "lynx http://localhost:8000"
* cprov is anxious
<stub> spiv: Don't worry. User error.
<cprov> jamesh: absolutely cool ... also including some missed "-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----", which produce fun anyway ;) external access restricted to pass or certificates ETA ?
<jamesh> cprov: I think that's just the head of the message sent to PQM (which is a just a PGP blob).  lifeless would know.
<stub> BjornT: email gateway is cronned up and running. It produced no output when I ran it, which I suspect means it is either working correctly or very broken.
<lifeless> cprov: thanks :)
<Kinnison> Do we not get dilys reporting baz bugs here any more?
<lifeless> cprov: yes, thats the first line of the saved message, I have not (yet) made the lines() method determine gpg wrapping vs commands.
<lifeless> stub: pqm is unblocked
<stub> lifeless: You can kill that current pqm job to speed things up - a later merge will take it
<lifeless> stub: ok
<cprov> jamesh: yeah, it doesn't hurt and it is the only effort I can see to have RT PQM feedback  
* cprov congrats lifeless
<lifeless> if anyone wants to hack on the twisted ui, its just arch_pqm/ui/twisted.py
<lifeless> still in the review queue IIRC ;0
<BjornT> stub: it should mean that it works. i'll try it out
<cprov> lifeless: I'll look but I can't garantee any it'll be fast, If you don't mind ...
<stub> BjornT: It is running every three minutes
<lifeless> cprov: ;)
<lifeless> cprov: it was a quick hack I could do that wasn't reinventing the wheel nor spamming everyone.
<lifeless> cprov: I'm going to put it up on pqm.ubuntu.com when I finally track elmo down.
<cprov> lifeless: fantastic, It has been my dream since the very begining, pqm will rock  soon.
<lifeless> yay
<lifeless> probably the biggest thing would be a patch to the main script to timeout and reap all its children with increasing severity after X minutes with no output
<Kinnison> stub: Can you see what's up with the pg backups on mawson, it's all stuck solid right now
<cprov> lifeless: althrough it's not as selective as we expected, but I suspect it solves most of pqm human interation needs
<Kinnison> Anyone here know what I need to put in my .vimrc to make it break hardlinks by default?
<spiv> set backupcopy=breakhardlink,auto
<Kinnison> and 'vi foo.c' will use .vimrc, it's not mad or anything?
<stub> Kinnison: Bounced it all
<Kinnison> stub: thanks
<Kinnison> cprov: did that fix it?
<spiv> Kinnison: I believe so, but my fingers are trained to always type "vim" :)
<Kinnison> spiv: *grin*
* Kinnison 's fingers normally go to the emacs desktop and use that, but I was doing a bunch of one line fixes
* Kinnison submits a merge of some trivial packaging fixes and goes to lunch
<cprov> Kinnison: stub: mawson pg* are fixed ? what did go wrong ?
<lifeless> Kinnison: fl-cow 
<lifeless> Kinnison: please.
<stub> Dunno. I just bounced it. mawson has locked before with no logs or hints, but I havn't seen it happen elsewhere and am not particularly bothered.
<lifeless> Kinnison: as various $tools are NOT LINKSAFE
<lifeless> Kinnison: link, for instance, AUTOCONF.
<spiv> lifeless: like bicyclerepair? ;)
<lifeless> spiv: dunno, probably not.
<lifeless> spiv: file a bug ;-0
<spiv> :)
<Kinnison> lifeless: fl-cow?
<lifeless> Kinnison: yes
<Kinnison> what's that?
<lifeless> LD_PRELOAD library to break links in a subtree automatically.
<Kinnison> cute
<lifeless> its in debian. should be in breezy
<Kinnison> lunch for now... my adventures with 'baz diff --link' will be suspended until I have time to investigate that
<BjornT> stub: it doesn't seem to work. do you see some error messages somewhere? if not, i'll make it more noisy, so it's easier to see what's going on.
<lifeless> Kinnison: its easy ;0
<stub> BjornT: No output. Subscribe to the topic I've just set up in launchpad-error-reports@, or monitor the list archive. But it needs noise ;) I suggest using canonical.launchpad.scripts.logger_options and canonical.launchpad.scripts.logger so it is easy to switch on or off
<stub> (actually - I think I already changed that in my cronscripts branch up for review....
<stub> BjornT: So feel free to review stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--cronscripts--0 and merge it into your branch, which might make both our lives easier ;)
<BjornT> stub: ok, i'll take a look at it :)
<BjornT> although, first it's time for some lunch...
<cprov> stub: btw, was the permission to create DB for the user launchpad in DF removed ?
<stub> I don't remember
<cprov> stub: could repair it to me ?
<stub> cprov: I've granted access to create databases to the 'cprov' PostgreSQL user.
<cprov> stub: better, thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<cprov> stub: oops -> permission denied to copy database "launchpad_dogfood", ehe only create isn't enough I want real data for tests, could you arrange it too ?
<stub> cprov: You can't copy that database because it is inuse anyway...
<stub> I'm creating a dupe
<cprov> stub: err, fine ;)
<sabdfl> SteveA: is it possible to define a view on a request?
<sabdfl> carlos: any excitement or response to the announcement?
<SteveA> sabdfl: basically, yes.  it is a little bit odd though.  what do you want it for?
<sabdfl> the portlets for the browser languages, and country languages
<sabdfl> currently, each place that wants those needs some crappy View class bits
<sabdfl> minor
<SteveA> so you want to say request/@@some_portlet
<sabdfl> be cleaner to go <div tal:replace="structure request/@@+portlet-countrylangs" />
<sabdfl> yes
<SteveA> so, the information for them comes only from the request?
<sabdfl> with a little help, yes
<SteveA> technically speaking, these are "resources" not "pages"
<SteveA> just like an image or a style sheet
<sabdfl> ok
<SteveA> but, i think it would be as easy to define a view
<sabdfl> but, it's a view on a context object, just the context is the request :-)
<SteveA> because that's what people maintaining the portlets would expect
<SteveA> views depend on two things:
<SteveA>   the context
<SteveA>   the request
<SteveA> so, registering this as a view on the request, you're making it depend on
<SteveA>   the request
<SteveA>   the request
<SteveA> workable, but a bit odd
<SteveA> you could register them for Interface
<SteveA> and then ignore the context
<sabdfl> i suppose it could be registered for any context
<sabdfl> snap
<SteveA> right
<sabdfl> and then i could still have a view class?
<sabdfl> of course
<SteveA> yes
<sabdfl> i'll try that
<stub> cprov: There is now a launchpad_dogfood_dupe database, and you should be able to duplicate it for your tests
<sabdfl> where would you want to see the zcml, view class?
<SteveA> i think the most easy to understand is registering them for zope.interfaces.Interface
<SteveA> they are to do with displaying countries / languages
<SteveA> so with those
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<SteveA> mpt: i've just finished the initial linkification stuff.  i think one part of your linkification example has revealed a bug in the general DPoT code.
<SteveA> but i need some help seeing if it is so.
<lifeless> oh, the baz branch name is now missing from product series
<lifeless> :[
<lifeless> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/evolution-data-server/+series/main
<lifeless> SteveA: zope3 runs out of memory : https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/roomba/status/zope-zope3/events/61/log
<lifeless> SteveA: I'll need to track down why, but it takes several days to get there, so it will be  along sidereal time
<SteveA> ah, you mean that importing zope3 runs out of memory
<lifeless> SteveA: yes
<kiko-zzz> SteveA, what do I need to do to make a js file accessible via /@@/foo.js?
<SteveA> for a second i thought you meant that some zope3 process was running out of memory
<SteveA> kiko-zzz: wake up
<SteveA> kiko-zzz: you register it as a resource
<kiko> where?
<lifeless> ddaa: ping
<SteveA> in some zcml.  i wonder where the rest are registered...
<kiko> I can't find where launchpad.js is registered...
<ddaa> lifeless: pouet
<kiko> found it
<lifeless> ddaa: could you look at https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/hoover/status/evolution-evolution-data-server-main/events/84/log as you know the incremental chatter stuff
<lifeless> ddaa: we have a request from upstream
<SteveA> lifeless: does the importer handle the svn:externals stuff that zope3 users?
<SteveA> um, uses
<ddaa> Mh... looks like there's one more loop that lacks chatter...
<ddaa> lifeless: Tomorrow is a national holiday
<ddaa> lifeless: and friday I'll be mostly busy packing up for barzil
<ddaa> (taking off on friday night)
<lifeless> ddaa: right.
<lifeless> ddaa: if you can, please. I'll set an expectation of not-immediately though.
<ddaa> Since pybaz archivelocation is not yet quite complete, but could probably be completed before barzil if I can single-mindedly focus on it
<ddaa> there's a choice to be made there
<ddaa> Your choice.
<lifeless> location first
<ddaa> Okay. The chatter thing is probably not very complicated. Will probably be easy to figure out early next week.
<ddaa> (maybe do it before if I need a diversion, but the expectations are set)
<lifeless> k
<ddaa> btw, what are the news out there?
<ddaa> I have had my head dug into pybaz for a few days, so there might be something worth telling me about.
<ddaa> apparently not :)
<lifeless> uhm
<carlos> sabdfl, only the request from Quim
<lifeless> tom has released an arch 2.0 prototype
* ddaa goes back at flushing email through the eyeballs bus
<ddaa> lifeless: hu?
<lifeless> I'm optimising the heck outta the baz 1.5 tree structure
<ddaa> baz cool... I really can't wait for the new inventory stuff to shut off those launchpad whiners ;)
<jamesh> then we'll just whine about the size of the metadata being carried around in the tree :)
<ddaa> revc... bah... I think I lost all interest in tomlord's doings. And TBH I do not have much residual interest left in other RCS issue. Maybe it's just a phase, but they way things are evolving is a bit depressing.
<lifeless> jamesh: if I patch branch to do good headers, do you want to find the regressions it triggers;0
<lifeless> jamesh: it is on the queu.
<jamesh> "do good headers"?
<ddaa> stop the metadata bulk from growing insanely
<lifeless> jamesh: the metadata problem is O(n^2) growth 
<jamesh> so it wouldn't list the entire patch history in base-0 revisions?
<jamesh> what sort of trees would be good to test that sort of thing?
<ddaa> the first candidate for regressions in log-for-merge
<ddaa> last time I looked at that code it was amazingly brain-damaged
<SteveA> kiko: what should "bug 12345" link to if there is no bug 12345 ?
<ddaa> packing up a number of undocumented, and unenforced, expectations.
<jamesh> ddaa: I was thinking more along the lines of interoperability -- e.g. if I used a baz that didn't create such large metadata, would other people be able to use my branches?
<ddaa> reading tla source code was a bit like ready a holy book, clues scattered all around, contradictory clues, etc.
<lifeless> is there a 'merge products' feature planned ?
<lifeless> (sound-juicer and sj are the same thing)
<lifeless> jamesh: launchpad ;0
<ddaa> jamesh: that's certainly going to break compatibility with some third-party tools, and some ancillary tools like log-for-merge (which affects "commit -s" ouput), but that should have no effect on core compatibility.
<lifeless> jamesh: it should list just the new patch being added. Which is a trivial change I can do tonight.
<lifeless> jamesh: the problem is the tools that depend on it : 'merge', 'log-for-merge'. 'merges'. Et al.
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> oh right... "merges" is full of that evil crap
<ddaa> it should probably be modified in a incompatible way to stop being autistically namespace oriented.
<ddaa> I'm pretty sure the star-merge code does not depend on it.
<ddaa> And I'd expect the mesh-merge code does not either. Does it, lifeless?
<lifeless> mesh merge depends on it
<lifeless> in that it does magic to remove the extra headers.
<ddaa> well, should be a easy fix: "remove evil workaround"
<lifeless> ddaa: except where we still need it. New logs would have a magic flag, and you need to conditional on it in a bunch of places.
<lifeless> Thats shotgun surgery so you probably want to add a nice clean interface to get what people want and conditionalise in there
<kiko> salgado, jamesh, SteveA, BjornT, spiv, stub: #canonical-meeting!
<ddaa> mh... there does not seem be a canned name for that transformation in the Refactoring book...
<lifeless> ddaa: see page 80
<lifeless> or the smells list at the back
<lifeless> for libarch it would be extract class + move method
<ddaa> yeah, I know Shotgun Surgery. I was talking about the transformation. Yeah, I guess extract class + move method is right. But at a glance it did look like that was covering the "remove duplication" aspect.
<lifeless> right, thats how you fix shotgun surgery
<lifeless> you remove duplication ;0
<ddaa> random thought
<ddaa> the current pattern i'm using for create_master and create_mirror looks like:
<ddaa> params = arch.ArchiveLocationParams()
<ddaa> master.create_master(archive, params)
<ddaa> (that's for an unsigned archive w/o listings)
<ddaa> okay, that's fine because the common case is that you want make it explicit that you _really_ do not mean to have any option.
<ddaa> But there are other cases, for example mirror, which could use (in the future) something like this Parameter Object pattern for --no-cached and --cached-tags options (because they are mutually exclusive, they are a not a good fit for keyword arguments).
<ddaa> So, one option is to expect an optional parameter object.
<ddaa> But I just thought of an interesting idiom with Method Objects and properties
<ddaa> one could do:
* lifeless braces
<ploum> Hello
<ddaa> method = master.mirror(target, limit) # in the no-option case
<ddaa> or
<ploum> I tried to merge two accounts
<ddaa> Hu
<ploum> but not it seems that my personnal page is broken :-(
<ddaa> master.mirror(target, limit) # no options
<ploum> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/ploum
<ddaa> or: method = master.mirror ; method.no_cached() ; method(target, limit)
<lifeless> ploum: are you lionel ?
<ddaa> where the "master.mirror" would be a property that creates a method object.
<lifeless> ddaa: eww
<ddaa> is than insane crack?
<lifeless> ddaa: yes yes yes
<ddaa> * is that
<lifeless> ddaa: there is a much cleaner way if you want that sort of complexity - Builder.
<lifeless> ddaa: or.
<lifeless> mirrorer = master.getMirrorer(target)
<ddaa> lifeless: okay, so you want on optional parameter object? "params = arch.MirrorParams() ; params.no_cached() ; master.mirror(target, params)"
<lifeless> mirror.no_cached()
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> mirrorer.no_cached()
<lifeless> mirrorer.mirror()
<ddaa> Yeah... close to what I was thinking, but I was thinking of providing a seamless syntax for the common case.
<lifeless> don't confuse people
<lifeless> choose a clean way of doing it and do that.
<lifeless> common case:
<lifeless> master.getMirrorer(target).mirror()
<ploum> lifeless, I am
<lifeless> ploum: ok, there are some errors I can see.
<lifeless> cprov: are you the /person person ?
<lifeless> ploum: I don't know if its a bug, or something to do with your account. Lets see if we can find someone to help ;0
<salgado> ploum, this is a known problem (https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1356). sorry for the trouble
<salgado> it's going to be fixed soon and your page will be back working.
<ploum> salgado, lifeless : thank you a lot !
<ploum> I don't mind for the trouble
<salgado> btw, this failure proves that the merge succeeded, at least
<ploum> I just want to report the bug :-)
<ploum> indeed, it seems that it succeeded
<ddaa> lifeless: thinking of it, I think the builder pattern is what we want here. Clean extension point for verbose iter_ variants, single point sanity checking for master and target (good for our mirror-each-revision loop).
<lifeless> ddaa: do you see the difference I'm making - that its always the same, theres always a method object.
<lifeless> ddaa: :)
<lifeless> ddaa: builder is suprisingly common once grokked.
<ddaa> one important practical difference is where the target argument goes...
<lifeless> ddaa: true. Theres a smalltalk idiom that I think you would like. each parameterisation method on the MethodObject returns self.
<ddaa> yeah, I noticed that in your code.
<ddaa> But that's not the python way of doing things.
<lifeless> ddaa: so you could do: master.getMirrorer().no_cached().verbose().mirror()
<ddaa> I can imagine that could be the way in other language, but that just make pythonistas go "eeeeew!"
<lifeless> ddaa: I don't think its unpythonic, but its certainly not in common use in the std lib.
<spiv> The pstats module in the stdlib does that.
<ddaa> well... that makes me go "eeeew!"
<lifeless> spiv: :-)
<SteveA> kinda fails the LoD too
<lifeless> LoD ?
<spiv> Deferreds in Twisted also do that for adding callbacks.
<ddaa> I love the "side effect gives no value" rule. It's actually a common rule in Scheme.
<kiko> carlos, daf: ping?
<spiv> "deferred.addCallback(foo).addCallback(bar).addErrback(boom)"
<ddaa> spiv: duh! What's the point of doing that to a deferred, most of the time you just want to addCallback, addErrback, addBoth, or addCallbacks, to add just one level.
<SteveA> law of demeter
<spiv> ddaa: That's quite often exactly what you want.
<spiv> ddaa: In particular, d.addCallback(func).addErrback(log.err) is a pretty common thing to want.
<lifeless> SteveA: doesn't fail LoD then.
<carlos> kiko, pong
<spiv> But yeah, it's easy to get confused about the subtle difference between "d.addCallback(foo).addErrback(bar)" and "d.addCallbacks(foo, bar)".
<kiko> carlos, can you help me understand why pofile.*Count takes an optional argument which is unused?
<ddaa> spiv: you twisted guys have an interesting notion of error handling
<lifeless> spiv: thats more a deferred model issue ;0
<carlos> kiko, let me read the code...
<ddaa> spiv: read me, I think that's a bad way of doing error handling.
<carlos> kiko, oh, ok, because it comes from RosettaStats that is also implemented by POTemplate.*Count
<spiv> ddaa: In what particular way is that bad?
<carlos> kiko, and it makes no sense to specify the language in a POFile as you already know it
<ddaa> Does not play way well with subsequent addition of callabacks.
<SteveA> carlos: an api like getStatsFor(country) that returns an IRosettaStats would be better in that case
<spiv> ddaa: Oh, right.  Yeah, log.err is an "end-user" errback :)
<kiko> carlos, sounds horrible
<ddaa> spiv: end-user errback should be model feature.
<ddaa> but I'm not sure how you can make that fit in the deferred model.
<carlos> SteveA, hmm, yeah, it sounds better
<carlos> kiko, do you agree with that other solution?
<ddaa> Since unhandled failures are collected at GC :(
<ddaa> and because you want to be able to delay failure collection for "defer.fail(reason)" idioms"
<spiv> ddaa: Right.  Deferreds ideally wouldn't exist at all, but given the language limitations they're about the best you can do.
<carlos> stub, did you merge your cronscripts changes? I don't see any change with latest merge from rocketfuel
<SteveA> i saw some interesting presentations at EP about async programming using yield
<stub> It hasn't been reviewed
<lifeless> erm, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew.
<ddaa> spiv: btw, it looks like Python is about to grow a ".throw()" method on generators, which could be useful to twisted.
<SteveA> python 2.5 is going to have a new form of yield that looks like:  foo = yield
<kiko> carlos, yeah
<kiko> it's much nicer
<kiko> SteveA?
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> spiv: pep342, I just read about that. I assume you guys are following it closely. Aren't you?
<carlos> kiko, could you open a bug report about that issue?
<spiv> ddaa: I try to.  python-dev is pretty hectic at times.
<kiko> carlos, sure.
<carlos> kiko, thanks
<SteveA> kiko:  what?
<kiko> <SteveA> python 2.5 is going to have a new form of yield that looks like:  foo = yield
<jamesh> I take it that is for feeding a value back into the generator
<SteveA> yes.  basically telling it to resume, and giving it back some value
<BjornT> kiko: what's currently blocking BBA from being approved?
<kiko> BjornT, me looking at it, I guess
<SteveA> jamesh: approved your pygettextpo merge
<ddaa> Wow, that sounds like something that would allow actually making async code that does not requires turning ones brain inside out to read.
<BjornT> kiko: can you take a look at it soon, then?
<kiko> BjornT, yes.
<salgado> spiv, is there any reason for not running the sqlobject tests inside "make check_merge"?
<BjornT> kiko: thanks
<SteveA> ddaa: the latest twisted stuff has a hack to allow this kind of thing today
<SteveA> i saw it demoed at EP
<spiv> salgado: Not at all, so long as they pass ;)
<ddaa> SteveA: yes, I've been looking a lot at the twisted2 api recently. But it's still a hack, it's ugly, difficult to grok, verbose... well twisted...
<jamesh> SteveA: thanks
<kiko> carlos, can you pick up a patch I have that implements sorting, check it out and merge it? rs=sabdfl
<ddaa> SteveA: language support would significantly raise the cost of this pattern so it could be useful even in simple cases.
<ddaa> * significantly lower the cost
<kiko> SteveA, mpt: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1420 shows me that DPoT isn't playing nice with my source code :-(
<SteveA> yeah, that's the idea
<salgado> spiv, right now they won't pass. but I'm planning to make it. would you review it for me as soon as it's ready?
<kiko> could we make it so that lines prefixed with spaces are <pre>-formatted?
<sabdfl> DPoT?
<kiko> displaying paragraphs of text
<sabdfl> kiko: variable with fonts will make code snippets hard
* ddaa goes out to run
<sabdfl> width, even
<kiko> sabdfl, right
<spiv> salgado: Sure.
<SteveA> i thought that dpot was supposed to be rendered with a fixed-width font
<SteveA> using styles etc.
<kiko> that's not what I'm seeing
<kiko> anyway we can sort it out in the week
<jamesh> the return statements on that page don't seem to be inside a <div> or <p>
<jamesh> or use &nbsp;'s at the beginning of the lines
<SteveA> yeah, i've found a bug in dpot
<SteveA> there's a test for linkification that has revealed a bug in the algorithm
<SteveA> i'm looking into it
<salgado> spiv, there's one thing I need to ask you. what's our policy for getting stuff from upstream into our branch? can I just apply part of the changes needed or do you want me to get the whole changeset? (in case I need only a small part of a changeset)
<SteveA> spiv: note, i ripped the locking out of the cacheing in our sqlobject
<salgado> s/part of the changes/the part of the changeset/
<spiv> salgado: Well, we want to be able to follow upstream with minimal effort.
<spiv> salgado: And any divergence has a small cost to that... but backports don't hurt too much, so it's probably ok.
<carlos> kiko, your lock solution rock
<kiko> carlos, wooo!
<kiko> I didn't know it would work!
<carlos> SteveA, I added a glock.py file that improves the cronscripts lock solution and use it as a module. It's LGPL, I suppose it's not a big issue, right?
<spiv> SteveA: Because we don't need it for our one-connection-per-thread case, and it was causing weird deadlocks?
<carlos> it's at lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/glock.py and will deprecate lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/lockfile.py
<SteveA> spiv: yes
<SteveA> carlos: put it in lib/contrib in its own module
<carlos> ok
<kiko> sabdfl, prepared to be surprised?
<Kinnison> stub: ping?
<stub> Kinnison: pong
<Kinnison> stub: mawson's pgsql is still all grungy
<Kinnison> stub: how do I stop the dogfood launchpad, librarian etc?
<stub> sudo to the launchpad user and kill the processes. It is old code that is still just run under screen.
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison> whose screen is running it?
<stub> Kinnison: Mine generally. If we update the code we can background it properly (well... nohuped...)
<bradb> morning
<Kinnison> stub: Right
<Kinnison> Stub: We intend to take dogfood right to the head of the devel branch
<salgado> bradb, have you received a bugmail with my comment on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1375 ?
<stub> Kinnison: You want to handle it, or do you want me to do the drop?
<bradb> salgado: yes, got it no
<bradb> s/no/now/
* Kinnison and cprov should get used to handling it because we might need to update it quite regularly
<cprov> Kinnison: indeed
<Kinnison> What I need to know is how to update the database correctly
<salgado> bradb, with the comment or with the change I did (assigning it to myself)? I'm asking because I didn't got the bugmail with the comment
<bradb> salgado: i got both
<stub> Kinnison: Checkout the Makefile.staging in dists--devel--0. It has targets to do everything you want and more.
<bradb> salgado: i just deleted it though, but it also went to the lp list, IIRC
<Kinnison> stub: Hmm, okay ta
<salgado> bradb, yes, I was expecting to see it in the lp list. but I haven't
<Kinnison> stub: has makefile.dogfood been updated?
<bradb> did anyone else get bugmail for 1375?
<stub> Kinnison:Basically just upgrade.py -d launchpad_staging; fti.py -d launchpad_staging; securtity.py -d launchpad_staging.
<Kinnison> stub: so if I get a fully updated code drop onto mawson in the right place and then do 'make -f Makefile.dogfood dbupgrade' then it should do the right thing?
<stub> Kinnison: I think it was mostly done for automatic updates, but might not be finished.
<stub> Kinnison: If it has problems, it will be because of permissions. Hang - I'll check.
<Kinnison> okay
<carlos> kiko, ping
<stub> Kinnison: Permissions should be fine - the launchpad user has permission to connect as user PostgreSQL to the launchpad_dogfood database
<stub> Kinnison: So python update.py -d launchpad_dogfood -U postgres; python fti.py -d launchpad_dogfood -U postgres; python security.py -d launchpad_dogfood -U postgres
<Kinnison> gotcha
<stub> Kinnison: Oh... I changed the baseline recently. There will be a number of database patches to run manually in the database/schema/archive directory
<stub> Kinnison: So first you will need to copy database/schema/archive/patch-17-* to database/schema
<stub> Kinnison: That should take care of it all, and normally this would not be needed except I've let it lag too far behind production/staging
<Kinnison> right
* Kinnison is going to try
* cprov listen scaried
* Kinnison grins
<stub> Its *easy* - staging does it by itself every day ;)
<Kinnison> not from this far back it doesn't :-)
<morgs> bradb: nope, nobody (well, I can only speak for myself but I didn't get it...)
* Kinnison tars up the launchpad tree before he fiddles
* bradb shrugs, not much I can now that it's deleted (don't recall the recipient address list), but will keep an eye out if somebody mentions a problem like this again
<stub> Kinnison: If you somehow manage to totally root it (should be difficult since upgrade.py is transactional), I made a snapshot of the database earlier for debonzi ;)
<Kinnison> stub: okies
<SteveA> jamesh: why does no diff appear for james.henstridge@canonical.com--2004/launchpad-CalendarSubscriptionSet-fix--0  on the pending-reviews page?
<kiko> SteveA, the branch name was broken
<kiko> it is double-dashes
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> so it is
<Kinnison> stub: did you really type in your password each time you wanted to update dogfood's launchpad?
<Kinnison> stub: or is there some trick I'm missing for forwarding my SSH agent through sudo?
<stub> Kinnison: I use ssh-agent. Elmo is due to give us a final solution, but for the time being it is ssh-agent or setting up keys to your chinstrap account.
<cprov> stub: ehe I guess the snapshop was for me ;)
<stub> Kinnison: I add my ssh key to launchpad's authorized_keys
<Kinnison> stub: aaaah
* Kinnison will do that
<stub> Kinnison: It annoys elmo, but it has to be done ;)
<Kinnison> aye
* Kinnison updates the codebase
<Kinnison> Is anyone else here having trouble landing simple changes to rocketfuel?
* Kinnison is getting tonnes of errors
<Kinnison> and I'm trying to land trivial changes to three files not touched by the test suite
<sivang> stub: I saw some of my suggestion got a page on the launchpad wiki :-)
<sivang> stub: recall our talks of the issue tracker that'll bridge between the "moy mouse don't work" and how devs see the issues reported?
<sivang> stub: (the "trasnlation layer" from the user --> developer)
<sivang> specifically referring, to https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneSupportIntegration 
<sivang> Kinnison: hi there! :-)
<Kinnison> hi sivang
<carlos> Kinnison, I'm getting a bunch of errors with code unrelated to my changes, does it counts?
<stub> Heh.... don't blame me. That is Brad's page ;)
<Kinnison> carlos: probably
<sivang> stub: hehe, well nice to know I wasn't the only one to think of it, that way it means it has some sort of feasability 
<sivang> btw, does the existance of this wiki mean anybody can take a part in Launchpad's development now?
<sivang> (the launchpad wiki)
<carlos> Kinnison, hmm, seems like it's getting better here so it's unrealted with your problem...
<Kinnison> stub: why did you go from 17 to 25 on the db numbering scheme?
<stub> Kinnison: Because I can't count?
<mdke> is anyone around who knows anything about the authentication for ubuntu.com, specifically the wiki?
<stub> Kinnison: I sync up with the launchpad release, currently 1.25
* carlos -> out
<carlos> mdke, spiv is who did it
<Kinnison> stub: aah
<Kinnison> stub: The upgrade fails
* Kinnison nopastes the error, one sec
* stub guesses dodgy Rosetta data
<mdke> carlos, thanks
<Kinnison> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLX7dBP.html
<Kinnison> stub: know how to fix that?
* stub is looking
<mdke> carlos, what is spiv's timezone?
<Nafallo> mdke: CTCP TIME reply from spiv: Thu Jul 14 00:58:03 2005
<Nafallo> ;-)
<mdke> damn
<mdke> thanks :)
<stub> Kinnison: ok - give it another run (might want to use the --partial flag too, so it commits after each successful patch which will speed things up if this happens again)
<mdke> anyone else know anything about how the wiki authentication works?
<stub> mdke: We are running a hacked moin that talks to our authentication server, so logins are shared between the wikis, the Plone sites and Launchpad.
<mdke> stub, i am interested in finding out how to hack moin in this way...
<SteveA> mdke: hacking moin to talk to launchpad, or hacking moin to talk to some other authentication system?
<stub> mdke: I believe you start with a good, stiff drink. It isn't plugin friendly. More info than that you have to talk to spiv - nobody else wanted to touch it ;)
<mdke> SteveA, another one
<mdke> stub, hmm :-(
<mdke> SteveA, specifically a forum database
* mdke gets the drink
<Kinnison> stub: it is using --partial
<stub> mdke: spiv might be able to release his work (make that a 'will' if moin is GPL)
<SteveA> mdke: send a mail to spiv asking about it.  andrew at canonical.com
<bradb> mpt: around?
<mdke> stub, moin is gpl i think
<mdke> SteveA, will do thanks :D
<BjornT> stub: i've reviewed your branch now, and i think i know why the email script wasn't working. it's using the wrong lockfile...
<stub> BjornT: I fixed that.
<SteveA> yeah, it is gpl
* stub wonders where the patch got with pqm
* Kinnison assumes patch 23 is a complex one
<SteveA> mdke: can you also cc me ?  steve@canonical.com
<mdke> SteveA, certainly
<Kinnison> aah no, simple, just touches posubmission
* SteveA --> stroll outside
<BjornT> stub: hmm, ok. it seems like it worked once at least, though. it processed a mail brad sent a while ago.
<bradb> SteveA: any news on page titles? that be a subtle-but-sweet improvement for Malone usability
<bradb> s/that/that'd/
<bradb> mpt seems to have dropped a slight bombshell on the malone menus implementation by pointing out that the "Show Reports" menu option should show the, ahem, "Advanced Search" page. :)
<bradb> though Advanced Search will be fairly critical for 1.0, i don't think sabdfl is sold on it yet
<stub> Kinnison: Touches it a few million times though ;)
<Kinnison> stub: aye
<Kinnison> stub: *pout* it's _still_ running patch 23
<stub> Kinnison: it will get there ;) I can make it chew up more memory, but it will involve cancelling that update. Probably better to just leave it (don't think the extra RAM allocation will help the writes much anyway)
<Kinnison> okay
<stub> Kinnison: Oh... actually, there is something I can tweak.
<Kinnison> what?
<Kinnison> debonzi, stub: Talk to me about gina on production
<stub> Kinnison: If you are happy with the data on staging, we can switch it on as soon as someone reviews the branch and it gets merged to Rocketfuel
<stub> Kinnison: Which I doubt will happen until I'm in Brazil
<Kinnison> stub: blergh, right
* Kinnison is happy with staging's data
<Kinnison> we need to get it going on production ASAP
<Kinnison> whose review queue is the branch in?
<debonzi> Kinnison, I tried to get an rs=kiko.. but I didn't receive it yet :(
<debonzi> Kinnison, will ping him about it again
<Kinnison> Thanks
<Kinnison> an r=<foo> will do
<Kinnison> but get it reviewed and in ASAP
<kiko> yeah, I'd rather it got reviewed
<stub> It won't be running until I'm in Brazil then, and I have no idea what the schedule will be like there.
<bradb> kiko: i just added sample data for a distro release task
<bradb> kiko: 5 modified files...
<bradb> but simple, straightforward, couple-line test fixes. are you willing to rs this?
<Kinnison> stub: right, how do I start launchpad in a sane way now?
<bradb> (the most significant non-triviality was adding three lines to bugtask.zcml to define canonical URLs for bug tasks.)
<stub> Kinnison: make start LPCONFIG=dogfood (assuming there is a dogfood config...)
<bradb> s/for bug tasks/for distrorelease bug tasks/
<kiko> bradb, sure, mail me
<Keybuk> Kinnison: how often is gina running breezy into dogfood now?
* debonzi _< Lunch
<Kinnison> Keybuk: Not sure, if debonzi doesn't know either, I'd say "not at all currently"
<Keybuk> Kinnison: debonzi said "lunch"
* debonzi is not running gina on dogfood
<Keybuk> can we run that daily, or even more-than-daily ?
<Keybuk> so it has the latest, shiniest, breezy information
<Kinnison> Once dogfood is up and going yes
<Kinnison> it's currently down and crying
<debonzi> Kinnison, do you want me to set gina up when dogfood is ready?
<Kinnison> debonzi: I'd appreciate that, yes
<Kinnison> debonzi: I'll tell you once it's ready
<debonzi> Kinnison, cool.. 
* debonzi -> Realy lunch
<Kinnison> Keybuk: dogfood can't start
<Kinnison> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filegFuUoP.html
<stub> Kinnison: The config file is missing the trebuchet section
<Keybuk> stub: didn't you merge that in from default yet?
<stub> Dogfood hasn't been updated for ages
<Kinnison> Keybuk: is the default trebuchet config okay for dogfood?
<Keybuk> yup
<Keybuk> defaults are ok everywhere
<bradb> fuck
<bradb> bad paste == rm'd file in working tree
<kiko> woo
<bradb> i have it mirrored already, i'm just trying to think of how to cvs -q up it...
<Kinnison> Keybuk: right, I think dogfood is up
<Kinnison> debonzi: Please import breezy and then start regular updates
<bradb> kiko: in the meantime, i mailed you the patch
<kiko> great
<bradb> kiko-fud: do you have a chance now to review that patch? it's virtually [trivial] 
<stub> Is it my imagination, or is PQM not merging anything or sending responses?
<bradb> it seems unlikely that it's your imagination
<salgado> stub, I guess the problem is with responses only
<bradb> sabdfl: what if we called it IBugTask.reportedin?
<sabdfl> bradb: super
<bradb> right, ok, filing the bug now to be sure we get to it
<sabdfl> BjornT: what branch are you currently mreging in?
<sabdfl> anybody know what branch stub is merging in, too?
<sabdfl> BjornT: you reviewed it
<sabdfl> i'd like to merge and test so I know if my merge will be OK
* Kinnison 's brain finally melts and pools on the floor
<Kinnison> more dogfood in the morning methinks
<BjornT> sabdfl: i'm merging bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com/launchpad--fix-database-imports--0
<BjornT> sabdfl: stub's should be stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--cronscripts--0, then. (even though it's in need-reply status...)
<sabdfl> thanks bjornt
* BjornT heads out for a walk to get some fresh air
* kiko-fud submits merge for table sorting!
<kiko-fud> lifeless, did the magic pqm-viewer go live?
<ddaa> ssh chinstrap lynx --dump http://localhost:8000/
<ddaa> kiko-fud: your patch is second on the queue
<kiko-fud> thanks ddaa 
<BjornT> anyone else seen failures from pqm, where the librarian couldn't be set up?
<BjornT> OSError: [Errno 17]  File exists: '/var/tmp/fatsam.test'
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> kill all librarians
<SteveA> rm -r /var/tmp/fatsam.test
<BjornT> who can do that on chinstrap?
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> various people who aren't here
<SteveA> you can submit a merge with some extra code that does the 'rm -r' ;-)
<SteveA> thus, getting the pqm user to do it by proxy
<SteveA> actually, it's a reasonable thing to rm before a test run
<kiko-fud> you are such an evil man
<BjornT> ok, i'll wait until tomorrow and hopes that someone has fixed it until then, this merge isn't that important
<SteveA> there is a bug in the librarian setup
<SteveA> if /var/tmp/fatsam.test is there, it all falls apart
* BjornT tries once again to head out for a walk...
<SteveA> also, the test runner can leave that directory, and maybe a librarian, sitting around
<SteveA> an atexit hook could clean these up
<debonzi> Kinnison, yep.. how much time more will you be online?
<bradb> kiko-fud: might you have a moment to take a quick look at that patch?
<kiko-fud> bradb, I already replied and r+ed it
<kiko-fud> about 4h ago
<bradb> 4h ago? heh
<bradb> i don't see the reply, but if you say it's r'ed well, hey, that's good enough for me
<kiko-fud> you wrote to launchpad-reviews only unfortuantely
<kiko-fud> next time write to me CC: launchpad-reviews
<kiko-fud> and stop this reply-to-list thing
<kiko-fud> you'll get direct replies
<bradb> Date: Wed, 13 Jul 2005 12:04:29 -0400
<bradb> From: Brad Bollenbach <bradb@bbnet.ca>
<bradb> To: Christian Robottom Reis <kiko@async.com.br>
<bradb> Cc: launchpad-reviews@lists.canonical.com
<bradb> Subject: REVIEW REQUEST: Canonical URLs for IDistroReleaseBugTask
<kiko-fud> maybe it's that list-reply thing that's going on
<bradb> i always reply-to-list, because it annoys the heck out of me when other people *don't* do that!
<bradb> but, i don't see how that mattered here, because i didn't reply to anything. mais en tous cas...
<kiko-fud> I think for some reason I'm getting this horrible reply-to-list header
<kiko-fud> and I hate reply-to-list-only
<carlos> kiko-fud, I have a pending review to be done that is a bit urgent
<carlos> kiko-fud, any chance to get some priority there?
<kiko-fud> but I suck at reviews!
<kiko-fud> nag a reviewer, carlos -- yes
<carlos> kiko-fud, I'm not asking that you review it
<kiko-fud> oh
<carlos> but if you can point to anyone ;-)
<carlos> if you can do it, is ok
<kiko-fud> BjornT, salgado or SteveA 
<carlos> I thought you coordinate them, that's all O:-)
<kiko-fud> I actually do, but ...
<carlos> BjornT, salgado, SteveA: Any chance to get a review from you? it should be easy as it's not a new feature but bug fixing + tests
<carlos> kiko-fud, btw, I have a friend from Spain that moves to Sao Pablo to work there, I think he will be there a year or so
<kiko-fud> that's cool
* bradb submits merge request to pqm, sprinkles holy water on head for good measure
<salgado> carlos, I think I can look at it. where's the branch/diff?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-39)
<bradb> gotta run out for about 30-45 mins. back in a bit and will look at your branch too kiko-fud while i'm bazzing.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Display revision information before uploading changeset for archive-mirror (patch-31: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<carlos> salgado, carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--LaunchpadPoImportFeedback--0
<carlos> but give me some extra minutes, I'm finishing a bug fix I found while testing it with real data
<salgado> carlos, what bug is that you found?
<carlos> salgado, a string substitution that expects an integer and seems to get a non integer value
<carlos> salgado, it should be trivial to fix, it's the test what will be bigger
<salgado> carlos, hmmm. I hope you're adding some sampledata to test this case too. ;)
<carlos> I'm trying to detect the sample data that raises the bug as I don't see anything looking at the code
<carlos> salgado, when you look at the diff you will see that all bugs I'm fixing have sample data and tests
<carlos> salgado, so yes, I'm trying to find the data that raises it to add it to our tests
<salgado> carlos, great. :)
* kiko-fud submits merge again
<SteveA_> kiko-fud: remember what bjorn was talking about earlier?  fatsam directories and all that?
<SteveA_> i think pqm might be stuffed for running launchpad testes
<SteveA_> um, tests
<kiko-fud> I'm getting local librarian failures when running them
<kiko-fud> dunno if that's a known issue or no
<kiko-fud> t
<SteveA_> could well be a librarian process lying around
* salgado sees that all bugs related to adding gpg keys are fixed and decides it's time to try adding his key again
<SteveA_> and its /var/tmp/fatsam.test directory still being there
<carlos> kiko-fud, are you using twistd 2?
<kiko-fud> how do I know? :)
<carlos> I applied a fix from daf, although it still fails from time to time
<carlos> kiko-fud, if it's hoary it's not 2.0
<carlos> carlos@gollum:~$ twistd2.4 --version
<carlos> twistd (the Twisted daemon) 2.0.1
<kiko-fud> it's hoary
<ddaa> mh... chicken and egg...
<ddaa> I need bound namespace objects to test mirroring
<ddaa> but I need mirroring to test bound namespace objects...
<SteveA_> do you need all of both?
<carlos> kiko-fud, then it's not the same problem
* SteveA_ finds bug in DPoT!
<jblack> Hi. Would anybody happen to know what a kochi is, as pertains to ttf? (as in ttf-kochi)
<carlos> salgado, go ahead with the review, the bug seems to be inside the mail template that the script sends so it should be fixed without changing python code
<SteveA_> it's a standard style family of japanese fonts 
<jblack> Anything more than that? I need to make a paragraph worth of description.
<SteveA_> i read an article on japanese font families once
<jblack> "ttf-kochi is a true type font for japanese characters. As many people know, japenese is one of those weird languages where instead of doing from left to right it goes from up to down. I hear sushi is good, but I think it sux. kthx, bye"
<jblack> btw, thanks stevea
<ddaa> jblack: if you want my opinion, I think "Kochi is a standard style family of japanese fonts." is perfectly all right.
<ddaa> There are quite a few boring products in launchpad that have similar one-line descriptions.
<ddaa> The suggested summaries in the comments are, in my opinion, quite completely over the top of what can be reasonably expected from us.
<SteveA_> jblack: checking my info...
<jblack> SteveA_: Its ok. I'm just having fun. 
<SteveA_>  ttf-kochi-gothic is high quality, Japanese gothic TrueType font.
<SteveA_>  It does not include naga10 font, so it's DFSG-free.
<SteveA_>  .
<SteveA_>  The family of ttf-kochi-* is very smooth and beautiful compared with
<SteveA_>  current free Japanese TrueType fonts. It has bitmap hinting information,
<SteveA_>  so it's beautiful and not jagged to display on the CRT.
<SteveA_>  This font is suitable for both printing and displaying Japanese
<SteveA_>  characters.
<SteveA_> i suppose you asked apt already?
* jblack turns pink
<jblack> I normally check apt straight off, but coming from ubuntu-sounds, and my general familiarity with the usual ttf fonts, I kind of missed that step
<bradb> anyone know when pqm is expected to start working again? (no point even /asking/ if it's broken right now.)
<jblack> how long has it been broken that you know of? Does lifeless know? 
<bradb> jblack: for what percentage of today has it been broken? hm, i dunno, anyone else?
<bradb> lifeless won't be able to know until he wakes up (or somebody wakes him up), I suppose
<jblack> I can go grab a phone card and call him if you're blocked
<bradb> when pqm's dead, we're all blocked ;)
<bradb> SteveA_, kiko-fud: what's the status of pqm?
<jblack> Ok. I"ll get ahold of him. 
<bradb> jblack: you might want to wait a sec
<bradb> just to see if kiko-fud or SteveA_ have an update on the status
<bradb> but i do appreciate your willingness to help us out
<bradb> or salgado, do you know what pqm's status is?
* bradb notes that ML traffic appears to be lagging somewhat today too
<salgado> bradb, SteveA_ said something about a stale file (that can also be removed by stuffing some extra commands in the merge-request mail)
<bradb> salgado: that rm -r stuff? :)
<salgado> I guess so
<salgado> will pqm execute any command you send him by mail?
<jblack> Not as a general rule. 
<jblack> It can be hacked up to do most anything with some effort though... 
<Kinnison> debonzi: I'll be here on and off for the next few hours, but I'm working on personal stuff so I'm not going to be desperately responsive
<bradb> Kinnison, the consumate hacker
* Kinnison nods
<debonzi> Kinnison, yep.. no problem .... are you the launchpad_dogfood master at this time?
<Kinnison> debonzi: essentially yes
<debonzi> Kinnison, cool :)
* bradb heads out on the terrace
<bradb> hm, there seem to be a group of schoolchildren loudly applauding at all passers-by on bicycle
<salgado> from baz diff -H
<salgado> -q, --quiet            Suppress progress information
<salgado> but then, if you pass in -q you'll see that it really will suppress the whole output
<bradb> including the diff?
<salgado> yes
<bradb> heh!
<bradb> salgado: are you sure you diffed against the right thing?
<carlos> SteveA_, I suppose that it's ok if a migration script uses database objects directly, right?
<bradb> salgado: i.e. do you see output doing the exact same command without the -q?
<salgado> bradb, yes. I tested without -q
<carlos> SteveA_, the code will be executed once
<bradb> wild
* carlos -> dinner
<bradb> SteveA_: would it be fair to say that 'raise FooError("bar")' is the preferred way to raise an exception?
<bradb> instead of, say, raise FooError, "bar"
<salgado> bradb, SteveA_ once said that the former is the only right way to do it, IIRC
<jblack> I'd like to put it on record that whatever I did in the last lifetime to get imports in this lifetime... I've learned my lesson, I'm very sorry, and I'll never do it again. :) 
<SteveA_> carlos: yes, it is okay for a migration script to do whatever it needs to do
<bradb> salgado: that's what i thought
<SteveA_> bradb: preferred over   raise FooError, "bar"
<bradb> right
<bradb> salgado: is IPerson.browsername suitable for the title attribute of an <a>?
<salgado> bradb, I can't see why it wouldn't be
<SteveA_> to get pqm running, if the problem is what bjornt noted, there would need to be a merge that adds a 'rm -r /var/tmp/fatsam.test' or some equivalent.
<SteveA_> i don't know the details of the librarian test set-up, so it is a better idea to send the significant parts of your pqm rejection messages to the list, so that stub or lifeless can fix it properly
<SteveA_> kiko-fud: there's no blu-tak kind of stuff in lithuania either.
<kiko> thanks SteveA_ 
<carlos> SteveA_, ok
<SteveA_> salgado: i just reviewed daniel.debonzi@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--1 with debonzi
<salgado> SteveA_, thanks for noticing. I was going to review it after carlos' branch
<SteveA_> salgado: maybe you can do steve.alexander@canonical.com--z8/launchpad--trivial--0
<SteveA_> it is a DPoT fix, and linkifying too
<SteveA_> i'm going to sleep.  see you tomorrow.
<kiko> that would be beautiful
<salgado> SteveA_, I'll try to get on it today. otherwise I'll review it tomorrow
<SteveA_> gotta have it rolled out tomorrow
<SteveA_> if you can't do it, i'll ask bjorn tomorrow am
<SteveA_> it is a small patch
* SteveA_ --> zzzzz
<kiko> why is PQM always giving me pain
<salgado> cause otherwise you won't have anything to complain. :P
<kiko> I have LOTS to complain about
<salgado> carlos, kiko, contrib/glock.py we want to merge with as few modifications as possible or should we make it consistent with the launchpad codebase?
<kiko> zero-modifications if possible
<ddaa> SteveA_: I have a Method Object pattern, which style seems more pythonic to you: "location.Mirrorer().mirror()" or "location.make_mirrorer().mirror()"?
<ddaa> bah... zaway..
<bradb> kiko: sent a review of your branch
<kiko> the latter is pretty weird
<kiko> bradb, how does it look?
<kiko> I fixed a broken pagetest
<bradb> kiko: overall really nice. i appreciate the precise detail you pay the UI elements, wording, linkification, etc.
<bradb> pqm gives me pain too. i shudder to think about the number of manhours it swallows each and every day.
<kiko> jesus h. christ
<kiko> thanks for the review, well thought-out comments
<kiko> man, sabdfl's code for that url method is hideous :-)
<bradb> heh
<kiko> he must have been half-asleep
<kiko> bradb, it's probably pretty easy to fix bug 1365, isn't it?
<carlos> salgado, It's an external module, so we should not touch it at all
<carlos> unless it has a bug, of course
<salgado> yes. I asked just to make sure
<carlos> I forgot to warn you about that file, sorry
<salgado> don't worry
<bradb> kiko: probably pretty simple. i'd jump into it right now, but i've already got 7 different branches active atm. :/ i'd have merged a few in and gotten them out of my way already if pqm worked.
<carlos> bradb, lifeless should appear soon
<bradb> i'm willing to transition to a system that uses pigeons to deliver my patches to a secretary in the london office, who then manually types in my changes
<carlos> X-)
<bradb> so, launchpad@ traffic is lagging way behind too eh?
<bradb> i haven't seen my HEADS UP mail hit the list yet
<lifeless> pqm is up
<lifeless> AFAIK
<kiko> no
<kiko> pqm is crapping out
<lifeless> kiko: no, its not 'live' because I can't find elmo
<lifeless> kiko: lock file is not held, theres no active pqm runner process
* kiko cries
<salgado> isn't the problem that twistd pqm is running?
<lifeless> kiko: its running your job at the moment
<lifeless> salgado: huh ? no.
<lifeless> salgado: that twisted bot does not take out a lock.
<lifeless> salgado: it neither hinders nor helps the pqm engine
<kiko> something isn't running because it gives me 100 test failures
<lifeless> kiko: postgresql ?
<salgado> lifeless, well, I was told the problem was because something was trying to remove the /var/tmp/fatsam/ directory
<lifeless> kiko: you gotta understand, PQM is _real_ simple at the heart of it. The _only_ thing that runs persistently is .. nothing.
<lifeless> salgado: that sounds like something related to gina or a buildd.
<salgado> OSError: [Errno 17]  File exists: '/var/tmp/fatsam.test'
<kiko>     OSError: [Errno 17]  File exists: '/var/tmp/fatsam.test'  
<kiko>     IOError: [Errno socket error]  (111, 'Connection refused')
<salgado> this fatsam directory is held by librarian, IIRC
<lifeless> salgado: right, its a launchpad test bug, not the pqm status thing
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> ok, I've just rmrfed that dir.
<lifeless> kiko: can you file a bug please on launchpad - 'existing /var/tmp/fatsam.test breaks the test suite'
<lifeless> kiko: might want to point out the silliness of using a hardcoded directory at the same time
<salgado> lifeless, is diff -q supressing everything, including the diff, intentional? (even if the docs don't say so)
<lifeless> salgado: baz version ?
<salgado> Bazaar version 1.5~200507091049 and Bazaar version 1.4.2
<lifeless> hmm, it was somewhat of an issue, thought it was fixed :\
<salgado> I filled a bug on it. https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1430
<salgado> kiko, bradb, let's say I'm looking at a bug and one of its tasks was reported in bazaar. I think it would be handy to have a link to see all bugs in bazaar
<salgado> not yet sure if it would be better in the bug or the bugtask page
<kiko> it's not very difficult to actually do this
<kiko> if you are looking at the task
<kiko> click on the product name
<kiko> then click on "more malone bugs"
<salgado> yes, but if I'm looking at the bug, then I'm 3 clicks away
<lifeless> kiko: do you want me to file that bug ?
<kiko> how many clicks away would you like to be?
<kiko> lifeless, I've done it already
<salgado> I'd like to be one. :)
<lifeless> kiko: oh, is dilys just slow ?
<kiko> I seem slow but I get there
<bradb> salgado: i agree. i was just thinking the same thing earlier today (no joke)
<kiko> dilys ignores the new format
<lifeless> kiko: ..AH..
<kiko> salgado, one-click. hmm. would be tough. two-clicks we can manage.
<lifeless> thanks
<kiko> enjoy
<bradb> kiko: maybe this is another hint that the context-sensitive page should be the first thing one sees when one clicks on a bug?
<kiko> well
<kiko> perhaps
<kiko> it would still be 2 clicks away
<kiko> I'm okay with putting the "latest bugs filed on product X" portlet on the task page
<kiko> would that make you both happier?
<kiko> (we have portlets, why not go crazy :-( )
<bradb> heh!
<bradb> i previously put the status portlet on that page, actually
<bradb> er, *stats*
<bradb> but yeah, recent bugs, hmm...
<bradb> what about in an actions portlet?
<kiko> I hate those 
<kiko> but more importantly
<kiko> which actions portlet? they are shared between bug and task currently, no?
<kiko> oh, worse
<kiko> there is none :)
<bradb> kiko: here's the thing: when you're viewing a task, you can't click to go to the edit screen.
<bradb> which was the first hint that we probably need an actions portlet on the task page
<bradb> to toggle between view and edit
<kiko> if you're logged in you can't actually go to the view page
<kiko> is that a problem?
<bradb> if we had that, it may become an obvious place to put the link to the "More Foo Bugs"
<bradb> kiko: in practice, i watched a user experience the problem by getting all the way to the task page before realizing "oh, crap, i'm not logged in"
<bradb> even if they login to that page, they're still only viewing.
<kiko> yeah, that's arguably a bug
<kiko> I noticed it the other day while testing that page
<bradb> btw, i *hate* actions portlets too, but i think sabdfl has declared that we're standardizing them, until we have a menu system sufficient enough for the actions to be migrated into real menus (the lp menu thing is a step in the right direction)
<bradb> and, with that in mind, i've watched how users become quickly accustomed to looking in the top right corner when they want to do "something"
<bradb> kiko: are you suggesting that the view page show always redirect a logged-in user to the +edit page?
<bradb> (what if they can't edit the page?)
<kiko> I'm not suggesting anything, just thinking
<kiko> ;)
<bradb> kiko: could such an actions portlet, if it existed, also be the entry point to the reassignment workflow?
<sabdfl> hey guys
<bradb> hey sabdfl 
<sabdfl> lifeless: odd failure to merge with 1.4, trying now with 1.5
<lifeless> sabdfl: !!version_end ?
<sabdfl> yes
<kiko> bradb, you are trying to make me cry now
<lifeless> sabdfl: use --star-merge. its a bug that I need to look at.,
<lifeless> sabdfl: I don't know the cause yet :[
<sabdfl> star merge seems to be failing too
<sabdfl> i'm pretty sure there are new commits to rf
<lifeless> sabdfl: oh, thats unpleasant, and unusual.
<bradb> kiko: i prefer to call it "brainstorming" :)
<sabdfl> and it's saying skipping empty delta
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [rs=sabdfl]  Change the column sorting Javascript code in Launchpad, and activate column sorting for the distibution release language status summary. (patch-2092: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<lifeless> sabdfl: 'baz missing -s rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0'
<kiko> Command was successful.
<bradb> wow, that seems to indicate pqm is working again
<kiko> PQM!
<kiko> wow!
<kiko> sabdfl, that one was for you
<lifeless> bradb: yes, there is a bug in the librarian test suite.
<lifeless> bradb: I had to delete its stale working dir :[
<sabdfl> lifeless: trying to merge RF into mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--ui-cleanup--0--patch-17
<lifeless> sabdfl: sure - what does the command I posted output ?
<kiko> man that message was horrible
<sabdfl> lifeless: 
<sabdfl> slinky% baz missing -s rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<sabdfl> rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2092
<sabdfl>     [rs=sabdfl]  Change the column sorting Javascript code in Launchpad, and activate column sorting for the distibution release language status summary.
<lifeless> sabdfl: right, thats the only missing patch, and it just landed. star merge was working ok.
<lifeless> but the message sucks.
* lifeless files a bug
<sabdfl> ah
<lifeless> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1435
* lifeless channels dilys
<lifeless> sabdfl: star-merge will work fine for you now.
<lifeless> sabdfl: there was a problem with merging overnight, the librarian had left behind a stale working dir, which broke the test suite for subsequent runs. We've filed a bug on it and removed the current working dir, so those planned merges are now good to go.
<lifeless> sabdfl: got a second to talk PQM ?
<lifeless> kiko: any chance of someone meeting me at the airport ?
<lifeless> kiko: my portugeuse is non-existant :[
<kiko> lifeless, everybody (but sabdfl) will be picked up at the airport, haven't you been reading the sprint page?
<sabdfl> lifeless: ok, thanks
<lifeless> kiko: semi regularly l)
<lifeless> sabdfl: busy there ?
#launchpad 2005-07-19
<kiko> aha
<lifeless> who speaks german here ?
<bradb> is rince.africaninspace.com not used for the MLs anymore?
<lifeless> bradb: shouldn't be
<lifeless> bradb: it was full
<lifeless> http://bazaar.canonical.com/ichliebees <- what does this say
<ddaa> *giggle*
<ddaa> real hardcore users is something canonical gaves me exposure to, and I'm grateful for it :)
<bradb> lifeless: should i resent my mail to @lists.u.c then, or is rince going to be fixed?
<lifeless> bradb: all the lists are named on lists.u.c or lists.c.c
<lifeless> bradb: I have 0 context about what you are doing. so ..
<lifeless> ddaa: ?
<ddaa> "Hi Sandy, greetings to New Delhi, how is the weather there? Is this something like Wikipedia? What is it supposed to be?"
<ddaa> "Hell(o) (t)here is anybody out there? Tell me where you are, what you are and what is expected to do."
<lifeless> ddaa: do me a favour ? answer in German and say what it is ;0
<bradb> lifeless: i sent mail to launchpad@rince.a.c earlier, but i'm getting deliver delayed messages back...wondering if i should resend to @lists.u.c or wait, on the assumption that rince is actually going to be fixed.
<ddaa> I do not think I can possibly cast an answer that would make sense to users at that level of total cluelessness...
* ddaa babelfishes
<bradb> salgado: did your merge request fail?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: New PersonNameField (to be used in auto-generated forms), which checks if a name is not in use before trying to assign it to someone. r=SteveA (patch-2093: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<bradb> heh
<salgado> bradb, ^^ there's your answer. :)
<ddaa> First one: "That is my first side. Welcomely in my virtual world. Shortly more. Hopefully." Apparently he thinks that's something like geocities...
<salgado> bradb, now is your turn. ;)
<bradb> yup
<bradb> i can feel the stress building alreadsy
<kiko> lol
<bradb> s/sy/y/
<lifeless> bradb: dunno
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
<bradb> later Kinnison 
<lifeless> night
<ddaa> lifeless: I gave a clue to that lost soul on the wiki...
<lifeless> danke
<ddaa> in english, sorry
<lifeless> oh, ho
<lifeless> np
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  add canonical URL for IDistroReleaseBugTask. add sample data so that existing tests are also able to test page behaviour with distro release tasks. (patch-2094: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<kiko> wooo!
<kiko> bradb!
* bradb fistpumps
<bradb> lifeless: is there any mechanism in baz to "retire" branches? of the 39 branches returned by "baz branches", i only care about 6 of them.
<bradb> so, i don't want to see the other 33 all the time (and, in a few months from now, double those numbers)
<lifeless> bradb: no
<lifeless> bradb: later there will be
<bradb> ok, fair enough
<bradb> there doesn't appear to be a bug open on this, so i guess that's my cue
<lifeless> not really
<lifeless> look way back at sealing and stuff, I'm sure there is something there
<carlos> how could I remove a row from the DB if I have a SQLObject representing that row?
<bradb> carlos: Foo.delete(fooinstance), IIRC
<carlos> bradb, ok, thanks
<lifeless> fooinstaance.delete ?
<bradb> lifeless: the inst method is named destroySelf, IIRC, which I've always found to be a not-particularly-good-way of communicating with the maintainer of the code
<ddaa> bradb: you can use "baz rbrowse", it will not show sealed versions by default
<ddaa> courtesy of jblack
<jblack> rbrowse is at least partially broken.
<jblack> I didn't put in enough tests for rbrowse and somewhere around baz 1.2 new code started screwing up.
<ddaa> that means it needs more testing, doesn't it? ;)
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~ $ baz help | grep seal <= tells me how much further I'm going to get reading more into this
<bradb> (er, forgot to paste the empty result list, but anyway)
<jblack> New code external to rbrowse, that is. 
<ddaa> bradb: if you are looking for info about what sealing is, look at "commit -H"
<jblack> hiding sealed revisions is slated to go away some day anyways. Certain important people think it shouldn't be there, and done better instead. 
<ddaa> bazically, it's creating a "version-0" revision.
* bradb cowers in the face of having to retain arbitrary facts
<ddaa> jblack: I totally agree with that assessment, but that's an effective workaround in the meantime.
<jblack> bradb: How about this:  "baz hid <archive|cat|branch|version>" 
<ddaa> well... at least that's _a_ workaround...
<bradb> "commit -H" and "seal" do not compute to me, but maybe this is because there's some background i don't have that other baz developers do with "sealing"
<jblack> hide, that is.
<jblack> Actually, I really like that. THen local rules apply. 
<bradb> seems interesting
<ddaa> why not... but that hiding should really be a global information.
<bradb> it's your guys' call as to whether a "hide" option fits the Baz Way
<jblack> No, not global. 
<jblack> What I want to hide from my view you do not necessarily want to hide from your view. 
<jblack> As an end user, I might not care about microbranches. As a developer, you may not care about really old stable branches (most of the time). 
<ddaa> local fixes the "my archive is full of cruft" use case, but not the "his archive is full of cruft" one, and they are basically the same.
<jblack> Sure it does. 
<lifeless> seal actuall has different semantics
<ddaa> sure it has
<lifeless> it won't be translated into 'hidden' when we get the replacement do-it-right stuff that we're designing in bzr
<jblack> "baz hide  <all but something>" 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: [trivial]  Make transactions obsolete on commit, now that the tests pass. (patch-30: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
<bradb> baz hide-archive? baz unhide-archive?</brainstorm>
<ddaa> but these semantics are ill-placed and nobody uses them.
<jblack> That's very useful to most people. 
<bradb> er, not archive, sorry
<bradb> i wonder if "hide" is to generic a name though
<jblack> Oh, Actually, a lot of people do depend upon the hide semantics of sealing. It was rather popular for baz.
<jblack> "show" is more clear, but I shudder at "show hide <some pattern" 
<bradb> hide-branch, show-branch? baz branch --hide? *shrug*
<ddaa> yup... that's the only thing sealing is used for in the wild AFAIK, original sealing semantics has been classified as "looked like a good idea at the time" for about as long as I have been using arch.
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> I know branches doing both
<jblack> "baz branch --hide" doesnt work for third parties. For the user to tell us they want to hide a branch, they have to tell us they want to branch. 
<bradb> right
<jblack> I personally think "baz hide PATTERNGLOB" and "baz hide /REGEX/" would do the trick neatly. 
<bradb> i think hide or hide-branch seem ok
<lifeless> uhm
<jblack> It would cover future namespace plans well. 
<lifeless> so n bzr land you jsut delete the branch
<jblack> bradb: Were you suggesting this for bzr? 
<lifeless> with shared storage this just unlinks the tip, it doesn't destroy history
<bradb> jblack: no, for baz.
<lifeless> jblack: we need to consider bzr-baz convergence in design
<jblack> lifeless, do you have plans for tip hiding in baz? 
<jblack> in the next 1-2 quarters? 
<lifeless> jblack: yes
<lifeless> in the next 2 quarters we shuold be fully converged
<jblack> brb. I need to pick up my jaw.
<jblack> Just to be clear, a quarter in au is the same as in the US? 3 months? 
<lifeless> yes
<jblack> and you do mean full convergance? 
<jblack> what with conferences, sprints, imports, pybaz, the supermirror included? 
<jblack> (supermirror as pertains to lp integration)
<jblack> I'm not arguing here. If you say we can do it, then lets try and do it. 
<lifeless> we're slated for a 1.0 release of bzr before the end of the year
<lifeless> thats defined as bzr and baz working on the same data formats with the same (or close enough) ui, PLUS bzr 1.0 status in its own right.
<bradb> right, well, i'm off for now. later all.
<jblack> I hear you. 
<jblack> Its getting close to 20:00. Somebody over here has been asking me if I've been getting hungry for the last 3 hours, so I figure its time to do something about it. 
<jblack> <wow. compatibility in 2 months after bzr 1.0 though>
<jblack> see you guys tomorrow morning
<carlos> jblack, night
<ddaa> lifeless: ArchiveLocation support mostly done, still missing bells and whistles like Archive.make_all_mirrorer, deprecation, and proper bound namespace support, but the essentials are here. That's a good time to have a look at it if you wish. I'll put it in regular review pipe when it's done.
<lifeless> ddaa: is it good enough to migrate the importd code ?
<ddaa> ddaa@ddaa.net--2004/pybaz--archivelocation--0
<lifeless> ddaa: cause thats the point we switch horses and do that
<ddaa> I think it is. I added some transitional methods because I needed _some_ bound namespace functionality for tests, and I think I covered the subset that is needed by importd.
<lifeless> cool
<ddaa> I would hate to merge that before doing deprecations, since I'm going to use the 1.5 opportunity to just drop _all_ the deprecated stuff.
<lifeless> so - please put it up for review now.
<lifeless> dude.
<lifeless> focus on the bouncing ball here.
<ddaa> ..
<lifeless> we want to switch to the newer gpg logic in baz 1.4.x, that needs this code, do deprecations and dropping other things is orthogonal.
<ddaa> also, having deprecation warnings is going to be a great help to porting the importd code.
<ddaa> just run the test suite and a sample import run, and look for warnings
<ddaa> lifeless: still here? That's actually the original reason for wanting deprecation warnings before review. Otherwise we risk unexpected breakage when switching to the new registration.
<ddaa> okay... I'll do it now.
<lifeless> ddaa: so - I'm happy whatever order you tackle it in. But goal #1 is importd running new-rego 1.4. Goal #2 is dropping old location support.
<ddaa> adding deprecations right now
<ddaa> I'm going to be a nice boy and _not_ fix the test suite
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night
<ricosuave17> what is launchpad?
<ricosuave17> anyone here
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> launchpad.ubuntu.com :)
<ricosuave17> i read it a bit but still not sure why i just made an account
<lifeless> its the bugtracking system, translation system, distro management, for ubuntu.
<ricosuave17> oh what does distro management mean
<lifeless> it integrates all these things into one environment, providing both distro specific and upstream (code author) support.
<lifeless> distro management - what goes into the distro, packages, patches, binarys build logs etc
<ricosuave17> interesting can i use the rosetta thing to translate text?
<lifeless> aboslutely
<ricosuave17> humm so im still a bit confused about everything i just installed ubuntu. i feel kind of guilty
<lifeless> it doesn't translate for you - you translate programs by telling it what the translation should be
<lifeless> guilty?
<ricosuave17> yeah cause ubunutu is supposed to be a piece of discrase. they call it the windows of linux. i worked with slackware b4
<lifeless> what does 'discrase' mean ?
<ricosuave17> sorry i cant spell
<ricosuave17> bad translation of spanish word to english
<ricosuave17> it displeases thats what i got from babelfish
<ricosuave17> well disgrace
<ricosuave17> u still there
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> doing other things too.
<ricosuave17> oh ok
<ricosuave17> so what is this new relaease of ubuntu. what is expected of it
<lifeless> I hadn't heard that ubuntu was displeasing - the feedback we get is all pretty positive.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=bjornt]  Cronscript refactorings (patch-2095: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<ricosuave17> ??
<lifeless> ricosuave17: well breezy has a bunch of stuff in it
<lifeless> thats the one being worked on now
<lifeless> I don't work on the distro myself, I suggest you chat in #ubuntu if you want to talk about that
<ricosuave17> yeah but there to many people
<ricosuave17> do u know what cool stuff is coming in breezt
<lifeless> thats because it is popular ;0
<lifeless> sorry - really - #ubuntu is the right place for that
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Trivial fixes lost in PQM (patch-2096)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pygettextpo--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  add docstrings to pygettextpo (patch-6: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  Snapshot production tree in attempt to get tests to pass (patch-96: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.25: Cherry pick into production (patch-3: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com, celso.providelo@canonical.com ...)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  add timezone preference page (patch-2097: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  use fmt:url for links in distro,release,arch details portlets (patch-2098: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix some database imports. move Bug[Task] Delta to components. (patch-2099: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<stub> I've just labotimized Rosetta to keep Launchpad up
<lifeless> mmm ?
<stub> Another lets-run-a-3-hour-query-in-our-web-application issue locking Launchpad.
<stub> So I've revoked permissions to that table, so most of the Rosetta pages will now give a System Error.
<lifeless> fnor
<jamesh> what was the query for?
<lifeless> uhm, why don't we just disable their cron job ?
<BjornT> spiv: i've found some more problems with order by in sqlobject. 'select Foo.id, ... union select Foo.id, ... order by Foo.id' doesn't work
<BjornT> spiv: would it be possible, for set operations, to automatically replace 'order by Foo.id' with 'order by 1'? (where 1 is the position in the select list)
<stub> If you are pushing it too far, you don't *have* to use SQLObject. You can issue your own SQL if you like ;)
<lifeless> stub: ew.
<stub> lifeless: it wasn't a cron job - it was inside the launchpad application
<lifeless> stub: oh foo
<lifeless> stub: that really blows then huh.
<stub> jamesh: no idea. Probably generating some percentage nobody really cares about ;)
<lifeless> stub: could it be exporting po files for every language ?
<stub> lifeless: That is queued and farmed out to a batch process
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> stub: do you know if elmo has done the accounts for me matching yours on the new boxen ?
<stub> lifeless: I haven't heard back from elmo this week about anything
<stub> Which also means the new boxes aren't active, either (launchpad is running on them, but no load balancing and no requests actually get to them)
<lifeless> ypu
<lifeless> yup
<BjornT> spiv: i found another problem with you distinct fix. queries like 'SELECT DISTINCT ... FROM POTemplate, ProductSeries ... ORDER BY datecreated' fail, since datecreated exists in both tables
<SteveA_> stub: can we add a query timeout instruction to the begin transaction stuff when starting a new sql transaction for the publisher?
<SteveA_> that would guard against future problems with queries that take too long
<SteveA_> stub: who is responsible for the librarian test suites?
<lifeless> stub: spiv AFAIK
<stub> SteveA_: Yes. I'll look into it.
<SteveA_> ta
<carlos> morning
<carlos> BjornT, I think is enough if you put there POTemplate.datecreated directly
<BjornT> carlos: yes i know. but rather than changing all queries like this in launchpad, i'd like to see it handled automatically. otherwise, depending on what you do, sometimes you have to use 'Foo.bar', and sometimes 'bar'
<carlos> BjornT, which one should sqlobject choose ?
<carlos> I don't see how would it be easy to decide...
<BjornT> carlos: sourceClass._table. maybe we should enforce Foo.bar syntax, though.
<BjornT> where is spiv?
<carlos> BjornT, hmm, I suppose it makes sense ;-)
* carlos is still thinking on SQL sentences :-P
<SteveA_> stub: you seem to be setting launchpad bugs to be private that do not need to be private
<stub> Last I heard they should all be private
<SteveA_> we've gone more public
<SteveA_> so, bug reports that contain significant code, tracebacks, security info, etc. should be private
<SteveA_> others can be public
<stub> You should tell the mailing list then ;)
<SteveA_> i'll tell people in brazil ;-)
<BjornT> SteveA_: when i use canonical_url in a script i get: NoCanonicalUrl: No url for <Bug at 0x41889f0c> because <Bug at 0x41889f0c> broke the chain.
<SteveA_> are canonical urls defined for bugs?
<SteveA_> is your script running init_zopeless
<SteveA_> ah -- i know what it is
<SteveA_> i need to make browser:url processed by initzopeless
<SteveA_> can you file a bug on it please?
<SteveA_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosetta_(software)
<BjornT> ok. do you think you can fix it soon? the email commands will be broken until it gets fixed.
<SteveA_> i can give you a workaround soon
<BjornT> cool, thanks
<SteveA_> lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/__init__.py, line 58
<SteveA_>         if ns == u'http://namespaces.zope.org/browser':
<SteveA_> change to
<SteveA_>         if ns == u'http://namespaces.zope.org/browser' and simplename != 'url':
<SteveA_> but, i'll need to fix this better when i land the navigation stuff
<Kinnison> Hi guys
<stub> SteveA_: We also need the zcml tied into the test harnesses, probably the existing Zopeless ones.
<carlos> stub, dude, that DoS from Rosetta is a bit difficult to find with only that query...
<carlos> stub, could you give me some extra information? (like the query executed just before that?)
<SteveA_> do the web logs tell us what page first failed with the query?
<carlos> not sure if that would help, but with current information is a bit difficult
<carlos> stub, btw, I think that kind of query is only available to register users, so google should not be a problem ...
<SteveA_> ideally, we'd add code to the dbconnection to detect that query and drop into the debugger
<SteveA_> then carlos would run the test suite
<carlos> SteveA_, do you have a small howto do it?
<SteveA_> no, i just had the idea
<SteveA_> jamesh: might have a better idea
<SteveA_> stub, BjornT: question for you
<SteveA_> i'm making the bug links have a title in the anchor
<SteveA_> here's what i'm going to do:
<SteveA_>   - if the bugnum is not found, put "no such bug" in the title, but leave the bug linked.
<SteveA_>  - if the bugnum is found, look to see if it is private
<SteveA_>  - if it is private, put "private bug" in the title
<SteveA_>  - if it is not private, put the bug.title in the title.
<SteveA_> what do you think?
<carlos> ok. jamesh, ?
<jamesh> carlos: there is a statement_timeout connection variable in postgres
<carlos> stub, Do you think it's possible to get a diff between two production db? 
<SteveA_> using the statement timeout won't help
<carlos> jamesh, if we reduce it do you think we could know where the problem is?
<SteveA_> carlos is trying to track down a problem that occurs with production data
<jamesh> carlos: it can either be set in the postgresql.conf file, or using the "SET xxx TO nnn;" statement on the connection
<SteveA_> but on his own machine
<jamesh> carlos: it defaults to 0 (no timeout)
<carlos> jamesh, SteveA_ is right, It makes no sense to debug it with my computer
<jamesh> carlos: can it be reproduced on staging?
<carlos> jamesh, the problem is that we don't know where is that query
<carlos> as we don't have the whole query
<jamesh> carlos: I mean, would it be possible to reproduce it on the staging server
<jamesh> ?
<carlos> jamesh, yes, we should be able
<carlos> if we know where should we look at
<jamesh> carlos: well, one option would be to set the statement_timeout to some appropriate value on staging that will catch the bad statement
<carlos> jamesh, again, we don't know the URL that causes the bug
<carlos> jamesh, so that will not help us too much
<jamesh> carlos: okay.  If stub has a good idea of how long queries take on production, maybe it would be possible to set the statement_timeout there too
<jamesh> such that it won't ever be a problem for good queries
<jamesh> but will catch the bad rosetta queries
<carlos> jamesh, will the users get system errors?
<carlos> that means we would get back traces
<carlos> and that's exactly what I need
<jamesh> carlos: for queries that take a long time, I believe it would give an error to the user.
<SteveA_> we need to set the timeout on the webapp publisher connection only
<SteveA_> if we set it on scripts, it will be a problem
<jamesh> carlos: which we record
<jamesh> SteveA_: it is a connection variable -- the setting in postgresql.conf is just the default value
<SteveA_> then all scripts would need to set it longer
<SteveA_> better to set it short for the webapp.  that's the one we care most about
<SteveA_> for avoiding DOS
<BjornT> SteveA_: re bug linkifying. i think it sounds good. although, i think that "private bug" should only be put there if the user isn't allowed to view it.
<jamesh> or leave it at the default of 0 for scripts, and a sane timeout for webapp
<SteveA_> is it easy to ask "is this bug private for the logged in user" ?
<SteveA_> jamesh: +1
<BjornT> SteveA_: some checkPermission(bug, 'launchpad.View') should work
<stub> carlos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileGaiTs7.html
<SteveA_> BjornT: or just try, and see if i get a Forbidden error
<BjornT> yeah, that works as well
<carlos> stub, I think it's related to the suggestions code
<stub> carlos: Here is one of the full queries:
<stub> SELECT POSubmission.id, POSubmission.origin, POSubmission.person, POSubmission.pluralform, POSubmission.datecreated, POSubmission.potranslation, POSubmission.pomsgset, POSubmission.validationstatus FROM POMsgSet, POSubmission WHERE
<stub>                     POSubmission.pomsgset = POMsgSet.id AND
<stub>                     POMsgSet.pofile = 1210 ORDER BY datecreated DESC LIMIT 1
<stub> 2005-07-14 06:29:25 [10444]  LOG:  statement: SELECT COUNT(*) FROM Language, POFile WHERE
<stub>                     POFile.potemplate = 214 AND
<stub>                     POFile.language = Language.id AND
<stub>                     POFile.variant IS NULL AND
<stub>                     Language.code = 'da'
<stub> Erm.... the first one 
<stub> SELECT POSubmission.id, POSubmission.origin, POSubmission.person, POSubmission.pluralform, POSubmission.datecreated, POSubmission.potranslation, POSubmission.pomsgset, POSubmission.validationstatus FROM POMsgSet, POSubmission WHERE
<carlos> cool
<stub>                     POSubmission.pomsgset = POMsgSet.id AND
<stub>                     POMsgSet.pofile = 1210 ORDER BY datecreated DESC LIMIT 1
<carlos> stub, thanks
<Kinnison> How big is POSubmission?
<carlos> stub, hmm, the main problem is that I don't see an easy way to optimize it, the ORDER BY is the one that causes the slowness
<jamesh> is there an index on PoSubmission.datecreated?
<carlos> I suppose
<carlos> Kinnison, really big
<carlos> jamesh, does it help with an ORDER BY?
<jamesh> carlos: it should.
<stub> carlos: the query takes about 13 seconds, and the page appears to want to make lots of them.
<carlos> Kinnison, I think it could be more than 4 million of rows
<carlos> stub, I told you, suggestions
<stub> Kinnison: A squidge under 4million at the moment
<carlos> stub, do you think jamesh suggestion will help there?
<carlos> could we try it?
<carlos> I don't think we have such index
<stub> And there are 4.8 million in pomsgset, so joining those two tables is rather dangerous and probably impractical
<Kinnison> Does it ever get smaller?
<jamesh> stub: the join conditions should knock most of those out pretty quickly though, right?
<jamesh> Kinnison: POSubmission is essentially the history of all translations entered into the system
<carlos> Kinnison, it will grow a lot
<Kinnison> Oh christ
<jamesh> carlos: in the sample data, EXPLAIN says that a posubmission.datecreated index would be used, and reduces the estimated minimum cost, but the max cost stayed fairly similar
<jamesh> carlos: I don't know what the results would be like on the production data
<carlos> stub, ?
<stub> Most of the cost is doing the join. Two huge tables. You don't get (comparitively) many results back so the index on datecreated doesn't make much difference.
<carlos> stub, ok, I will try to change that code to use raw queries with joins then
<carlos> so I can filter rows before the join is performed
<stub> I don't know if that will help - you would need to replace it with two queries on multi-million row databases.
<carlos> not really, I have done it before and it works
<carlos> Something like "SELECT POSubmission.* FROM POSubmission JOIN POMsgSet ON POMsgSet.id=POSubmission.pomsgset AND POMsgSet.pofile=1210"
<jamesh> would it be difficult for the pomsgset to maintain a link to the relevant submission?
<carlos> jamesh, we would cache too much information that way and that 'cache' should be recreated if we change the code that calculate those values
<carlos> jamesh, if the raw sql code improves the query (I think it will do it) it should be easier, as the number of rows to join will be much lower
<carlos> hmm, reading the query again...
<carlos> jamesh, yes it should be easy to cache that value, as it's not part of the suggestions code but the poexport code, to know when was last time a pofile was updated so it's a matter to cache that value with every submit to that pofile...
<jamesh> carlos: the "POMsgSet.pofile = 1210" should still be in the WHERE clause
<carlos> jamesh, not really
<carlos> jamesh, if we leave it in the WHERE, the join will be working with all rows
<Kinnison> stub: What creates the users for the database?
<jamesh> carlos: it isn't a condition used to join POSubmission and POMsgSet -- it is a condition used to filter which POMsgSet rows are used
<carlos> adding it there we join only the rows that belong to that pofile
<Kinnison> stub: I think we're missing some users in the dogfood db
<stub> Kinnison: Users create the users
<carlos> jamesh, as we will use raw queries, we can set it as %s
<carlos> jamesh, and the python code will change it to the right value
<carlos> as I said, I have done that before
<Kinnison> stub: Even ones like fiera?
<Kinnison> stub: actually I think it's a question of who is allowed to attach as that user
<stub> Kinnison: You mean database users? They are created by security.py
<Kinnison> is it only the launchpad user?
<stub> Kinnison: Oh - that is a permissions thing I need to fix
<carlos> it will be something like ... ') % sqlvalues(pofile.id)
<jamesh> carlos: actually, according to EXPLAIN, postgres is smart enough to treat the two queries as equivalent.  But from a correctness perspective, you should put the POMsgSet.pofile=... bit in the WHERE clause
<jamesh> stub: does using statement_timeout on production and staging sound like a sane way to catch these problems?
<carlos> jamesh, I did that with a view, perhaps a view is different and postgresql is more stupid with those...
<Kinnison> a view is essentially a prepared statement I thought
<stub> Well bugger me.
<Kinnison> Unless it's a materialised one
* Kinnison could be entirely wrong though
<jamesh> carlos: in general, postgres optimises view usage the same as subqueries
<stub> carlos: If you remove the limit 1, the query is much, much faster. The limit 1 is confusing the opimizer.
<stub> jamesh: Adding the option will make pages doing bad queries return a system error instead of locking launchpad
<jamesh> stub: which should be viewable on /errors/, right?
<carlos> stub, I need DELETE rights for POSubmission and POTranslation from a data migration script, how could I do it? changing security.cfg seems to do nothing (and recreating the db later, of course)
<jamesh> with stack traces
<stub> jamesh: Yes. Might even have a useful traceback ;)
<carlos> stub, ok, will remove the limit1 then
<carlos> stub, the script will be run once and we will not need it anymore
<stub> carlos: Update security.cfg, then run security.py -d mydatabase
<SteveA_> BjornT: I can't get the attribute 'id' on a private bug.  Is this intended?
<carlos> stub, how could I do some testing for this script with production data before you execute it?
<stub> carlos: I run it against the staging database
<carlos> stub, and could we get a diff against the original db? ;-)
<stub> carlos: Sure. I'll email it to you :-P
<SteveA_> BjornT:  the larger issue is, I cannot get a canonical_url for a private bug.  Seems wrong to me.
<stub> Should only be a few million times
<carlos> stub, I prefer if you call me by phone and read it :-D
<BjornT> SteveA_: hmm. yes, getting a canonical_url should be possible. i don't think it would cause a problem to allow it. feel free to change it, if no tests break, it should be ok.
<SteveA_> not me todya
<SteveA_> need to do a launchpad meeting, land code, pack for brazil
<SteveA_> i will file a bug
<stub> carlos: If removing the limit 1 is a trivial fix, let me know what branch I can find it on and I'll cherry pick it directly (I'd rather not leave Rosetta broken over the weekend and I fly out in about 8 hours)
<carlos> stub, will try to have it ready before the meeting 
<carlos> it should be trivial, yes
<carlos> but I'm trying to finish a script that I need you execute on production to migrate data that a bug that is already fixed introduced into our db
<stub> Bugger me again. Having created and dropped the posubmission_datecreated index, the original query is working fine again :-(
<stub> Might be a RAM thing...
<carlos> stub, it's the export code
<carlos> stub, so it should be enough if you just disable the cronscript that export the po files
<stub> Hmm...  contention, or just swapping stuff out of cache
<stub> I've regranted the permissions.
<Kinnison> SteveA_: I'd already filed that bug
<Kinnison> SteveA_: I've marked yours as a duplicate
<stub> carlos: How about I make the export run daily?
<SteveA_> Kinnison: which one?
<SteveA_> i just filed two bugs
<carlos> stub, thinking it twice... how is possible that the export locks launchpad?
<Kinnison> SteveA_: the tab ordering
<SteveA_> i don't like having a separate "malone" and "launchpad" product in launchpad
<SteveA_> Kinnison: ta
<carlos> stub, or did you thought it because the amount of time it takes to execute?
<stub> It shouldn't I guess. Imports might be an issue (there appear to be three poimport jobs running at the moment...)
<Kinnison> SteveA_: I try to file at least one bug in launchpad every day
<Kinnison> SteveA_: as part of my community spirit
<Kinnison> they tend to be bazaar or malone bugs :-)
<carlos> stub, poimport can be killed, that script is broken, I have a fix ready to be merged but waiting for salgado ok
<carlos> that's one of the changes I need you move into production today ;-)
<stub> carlos: Better be quick. I can't do it on the plane, and I'm on the plane for a damn long time ;) Or you have to start bribing lifeless instead.
<carlos> I suppose you will be around until the end of the meeting, right?
<SteveA_>  /msg me meeting items.
* carlos merges now his branch and will fix any change salgado request after the initial review so we go faster and the script is fixed :-)
<SteveA_> carlos: hello
<carlos> stub, ok, I think I have ready the script to migrate the data, how do you want to get it to test in staging and then move it to production?
<carlos> SteveA_, hi
<SteveA_> carlos: do you know if you or daf have done anything about these:
<SteveA_> You should not import DummyDistroReleaseLanguage from canonical.launchpad.browser.distroreleaselanguage:
<SteveA_>     canonical.launchpad.browser.distrorelease
<SteveA_>     canonical.launchpad.browser.traversers
<SteveA_> You should not import BaseExportView from canonical.launchpad.browser.pofile:
<SteveA_>     canonical.launchpad.browser.potemplate
<SteveA_> 
<SteveA_>   warnings.warn(POSyntaxWarning(msg='PO file header entry has no content-type field'))
<SteveA_>  /scratch/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/components/poparser.py:315: POSyntaxWarning: PO file header entry has no content-type field
<SteveA_>   warnings.warn(POSyntaxWarning(msg='PO file header entry has no content-type field'))
<SteveA_>  and
<SteveA_>     No page title in canonical.launchpad.pagetitles for pofile_export
<carlos> SteveA_, not yet, I have them in my todo list as you asked
<carlos> but I was working on more critical things until today
<SteveA_> ok
<SteveA_> morgs: ping
<morgs> SteveA_: hi
<SteveA_> You should not import newProductRelease from canonical.launchpad.browser.productrelease:
<SteveA_>     canonical.launchpad.browser.product
<SteveA_>     canonical.launchpad.browser.productseries
<stub> carlos: I'm just rebuilding staging (the db hasn't been synced with production for a few days for gina testing). Stick the script somewhere I can get it and I'll run it when it is done.
<SteveA_> and
<SteveA_> You should not import newBugTracker from canonical.launchpad.browser.bugtracker:    canonical.launchpad.browser.project
<SteveA_> morgs: can you fix those please?
<morgs> SteveA_: OK
<SteveA_> see the mail i wrote to the list last week
<morgs> OK
<SteveA_>     No page title in canonical.launchpad.pagetitles for productseries_ubuntupkg
<SteveA_> there's that too
<carlos> stub, I'm interesting on the output of the script because there is a possible case that is not implemented because it's a bit difficult and I think that perhaps, we don't have it in our production data. If we do, then the script should show a message
<morgs> SteveA_: OK
<stub> carlos: ok
<Kinnison> lifeless: how goes the new tree-format work ?
<lifeless> Kinnison: good
<Kinnison> lifeless: any idea when it'll make the promised performance changes? Is it still aiming for early 1.6?
<lifeless> Kinnison: I'm working on tuning at the moment, then move to inventory-based inventorying, then apply changeset.
<Kinnison> Will the fix for bug 212 (log-for-merge needs to be sane) come out with this?
<Kinnison> Or is that a totally separate job?
<lifeless> Kinnison: the fixi is trivial, fixing the damage it causes isn't
<Kinnison> lifeless: damage?
<lifeless> Kinnison: all the dependencies to do the fix are in place : archive version updates, tree version updates, patch versioning.
<lifeless> Kinnison: log-for-merge, merge, merges, ancestry, annotate etc will all be affected.
<Kinnison> oh ergh
<lifeless> everything that says 'what patches are in this branch' has to be essentially audited
<Kinnison> Gotcha
<carlos> lifeless, I think pqm is stalled
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileyzlP8F.html
<Kinnison> bradb-afk: ping
<carlos> stub, I'm adding the script to my launchpad--devel--0 branch is that ok?
<stub> carlos: sure
<SteveA_>  /msg me meeting items.
<SteveA_> meeting in 15 mins
<SteveA_> now is a good time for a workrave
<carlos> stub, you will need to add DELETE to security.cfg for POSubmission and POTranslation
<SteveA_> when is dilys going to have a meeting-nanny mode?
<Kinnison> What, to issue time warnings, collect bingo sentences, etc?
<SteveA_> yes
<SteveA_> and do the roll call
<SteveA_> see and activity report call
<SteveA_> basically, to see who has not responded to a particular question
<mpt> Any sufficiently advanced dilys is indistinguishable from SteveA
<carlos> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevre5Mc.html
<carlos> stub, that's the method that causes the problem with Rosetta
<Kinnison> SteveA_: my understanding is that currently dilys is effectively write-only to IRC
<SteveA_> we could modify supybot, for example
<carlos> stub, I suppose that results[0]  is what adds there the LIMIT 1...
<mpt> SteveA_: You had a question on DPoT while I was asleep?
<stub> carlos: yes - that would be it. i wouldn't worry about it for now. The terrible performance happened after I added the datecreated index, but now it is gone things seem much better.
<SteveA_> mpt: i did, but i made an executive decision on it
<carlos> stub, should I forget it then?
<SteveA_> mpt: there will be a merge into pqm shortly (assuming pqm is unhosed) with a new DPoT
<SteveA_> mpt: also, what do you think about styling the DPoT text as monospaced?
<carlos> SteveA_, your request is being processed atm
<SteveA_> carlos: i have two
<stub> carlos: yes. The query is fine, and I don't see a need for a workaround now. I might need to look at that table and improve its statistics so PostgreSQL doesn't choose such a bloody stupid plan though if I add the index back at some point.
* cprov almost late...
<carlos> stub, ok
<carlos> then I have all things I need from you done
<carlos> the production update is waiting for PQM
<carlos> and the other is waiting for staging
<mpt> SteveA_: I'd much prefer proportional
<carlos> stub, I sent you an email with instructions about the migration script
<carlos> btw
* carlos discover that gtimelog does not work too well past midnight
<morgs> DPoT is also used for multiparagraph descriptions for Registry things
<carlos> just in case you didn't know it already
<SteveA_> carlos: there's a cut-off
<Kinnison> M-2m
<SteveA_> carlos: it considers 2am to be the next day
<SteveA_> morgs: some CSS can make the font different in malone vs in registry
<carlos> SteveA_, and it loses hours if you worked from midnight until past 2am
<morgs> SteveA_: cool
<bradb> morning
<bradb> Kinnison: pong
<carlos> as it takes the 2am entry as the beginning of the day
<carlos> bradb, morning
<bradb> hey carlos 
<SteveA_> carlos: talk to mgedmin, or file a bug (somewhere)
<Kinnison> bradb: "Bugs wot I have filed (/+reportedbugs)" -- Can that be made to hide Fixed/PendingUpload bugs?
<morgs> gtimelog is in LP... so malone :)
<SteveA_> carlos: mgedmin is on irc now, #pov
<carlos> will do after the meeting
<debonzi> carlos, I realise it somedays ago.. for somereason it is called virtual day.. 
<carlos> SteveA_, thanks for pointing me to the author
<SteveA_> meeting time
<SteveA_> MEETING STARTS, wahey
* stub changed the constant to 5am - something a bit more reasonable ;)
<SteveA_> who's present?
<jamesh> me
<morgs> me
<BjornT> me
<bradb> Kinnison: yeah, we need to do some thinking there
<bradb> me
<salgado> I am
<jblack> me
<stub> me
<spiv> me
<debonzi> me
<lifeless> mo me
<SteveA_> kiko will be 15 mins late, sends apologies
<carlos> salgado, I requested a merge already so stub has time to merge my changes into production before he leaves
<lifeless> me fi fo fum
* carlos is here
<Kinnison> bradb: it consistently irritates me
<SteveA_> Keybuk won't be here, is at debconf
* Kinnison is here
<cprov> me
<carlos> salgado, but will fix any extra comment you send to me as a later merge
<mpt> I'm here
<SteveA_> daf is at debconf
<SteveA_> ddaa ?
<SteveA_> ah, bastille day
<SteveA_> == Agenda ==
<SteveA_>  - roll call
<SteveA_>  - agenda
<SteveA_>  - activity reports
<SteveA_>  - code quality
<SteveA_>  - brazil
<SteveA_>  - wiki publicly viewable, #launchpad-dev retired
<SteveA_>  - policy for filing launchpad bugs
<SteveA_>  - next rollouts
<SteveA_>  - three sentences
<SteveA_> 
<SteveA_> any other items?
<SteveA_>  /msg me if any come up
<SteveA_> activity reports: who's hard-boiled and who's scrambled ?
* SteveA_ gets more obscure each week
<SteveA_> um, who's up to date?
<stub> me
<morgs> The egg man...
<morgs> me is up to date
* bradb is up to date
<spiv> I'm a day behind.
<mpt> me!
<jamesh> me
* BjornT is up to date
* carlos is a whole week behind. Will be up to date after the meeting
* SteveA_ is well behind
* salgado is up to date
<lifeless> sortof
<SteveA_> Keybuk is behind due to mail problems from debconf
<jblack> I'm scramled. Have data, need to present in compatible format.
* Kinnison is up to date
<lifeless> this week was confusing, but I have sent yesterdays in
<mpt> well, I'm up to Tuesday, and I didn't work Wed
* cprov is one day late
<lifeless> jblack: please send in the last weeks after this meeting.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado, trivial]  better DPoT with linkification of URLs and bugs. (patch-2100: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<lifeless> jblack: and ignore all previous ones.
* debonzi one day behind
<SteveA_> jamesh: wel done.  you've turned your activity reporting around.
<jblack> lifeless: I should be only a week behind. 
<SteveA_> did anyone not speak?
<SteveA_>  - code quality
<SteveA_> i want to note that the code quality throughout launchpad has improved a huge amount since the sydney conference.
<SteveA_> thank you.
<SteveA_>  - brazil
<SteveA_> we'll talk about this later, when kiko arrives
<SteveA_>  - wiki publicly viewable, #launchpad-dev retired
<SteveA_> so, we haven't used #launchpad-dev in over a week.  it is now retired.
<Kinnison> Should we all leave it then?
<SteveA_> don't use it any more.  i don't expect anyone to be present there.
<SteveA_> Kinnison: yes
<Kinnison> Okay
<SteveA_> i would boot everyone, but that would be rude
* Kinnison removes it from his irc proxy config
<SteveA_> The launchpad wiki is now publicly viewable
<SteveA_> and has been for a week or so
<SteveA_> so, keep this in mind when you post things there.
<SteveA_> i don't believe anything in particular has been "censored" from it.
<jamesh> e.g. passwords
<carlos> jamesh, do we have passwords stored there?
<lifeless> yes
<SteveA_> although, i might change the STFU protocol page name, if i'm feeling prudish one day.
<lifeless> I'd forgotten
<carlos> ugh
<SteveA_> we do?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> might be canonical wiki, I'll check
<carlos> SteveA_, so we can publish that the wiki is public now? (when lifeless confirms that the passwords are not there anymore....)
<stub> Google cache already has it if it is there
<SteveA_> carlos: yes
<carlos> ok, perfect
<lifeless> carlos: no need to wait for me
<jblack> lifeless, stevea: up to date
<carlos> ok
<SteveA_> any other questions about the public wiki
<SteveA_> ?
<carlos> SteveA_, will it be moved into ubuntu's wiki
<SteveA_> i'll be adding a Copyright Canonical kinda footer to it, as soon as i work out how
<carlos> or to wiki.launchpad.net?
<morgs> While we don't have code, there are schema fragments on the wiki
<SteveA_> carlos: not now.  we'll discuss this in brazil
<carlos> ok
<SteveA_> carlos: can you add that to the brazil topic page?
<carlos> sure
<SteveA_> morgs: it is inevitable we'll have schema fragments on the wiki, as they are an important part of our specs.
<SteveA_> the wiki is writable only by canonical people
<SteveA_> so, there will be no problems with defacement
<SteveA_>  - policy for filing launchpad bugs
<SteveA_> previously there was a policy of filing all launchpad bugs as private
<carlos> SteveA_, done
<SteveA_> we can relax that now, and say that if a bug could be written on the wiki, it can be marked public.
<SteveA_> what i mean is, bugs including security vulnerabilities, code fragments, tracebacks, should be marked private still
<carlos> so private now means more 'security' than private, right?
<SteveA_> but all other bugs can be public
<carlos> oh, ok
<lifeless> SteveA_: code fragments shouldn't be a concern
<lifeless> SteveA_: as this channel and the wiki have code
<SteveA_> true
<SteveA_> tracts of code then
<Kinnison> Our "nopaste" service is currently canonical-private
<SteveA_> entire codices
<SteveA_> Kinnison: let's keep it that way for now
<lifeless> SteveA_: also, having the wiki canonical-only to edit seems a little weird.
<SteveA_> lifeless: point for discussion in brazil
<lifeless> SteveA_: ack
<SteveA_> hey kiko.
<SteveA_> how's your activity reports?
<kiko> not wonderful
* SteveA_ forgot to mention that stevea sucks at writing activity reports
<SteveA_> moving back to...
<SteveA_>  - brazil
<SteveA_> kiko, give us an update
<kiko> everything should be set up
<kiko> 50% of the invitees have received letters of introduction
<kiko> the other 50% will receive them today
<kiko> you may use the letters if you feel it will help you expedite your entry in the country
* lifeless got 10 USD for it on ebay
<kiko> you don't /have/ to use them
<kiko> very funny
<kiko> hotel and airport pickup are arranged
<kiko> please don't change your flights from now on or you're SOL
<kiko> (including mark)
<kiko> what else?
<stub> Map
<kiko> I've put up a list of preliminary topics based on open issues I've been keeping track of
<mpt> kiko: What do we look for when we arrive at the airport?
<kiko> mpt, a person with a sign with your name on it
<jamesh> a person with our name on a sign
<mpt> oh, right
<kiko> there will be maps of the city for everybody
<SteveA_> kiko: do you know about the page mark put up?
<kiko> SteveA_, BrazilTopics?
<lifeless> jamesh: thats a sign, with a person and our name on it? or a sign with our name on it, and a separate person ?
<SteveA_> carlos: what page did you just update?
<stub> kiko: I mean for when I get to Sao Carlo. I'm looking for a street, but I don't know which direction or if I got off at the right spot.
<kiko> if you'd like a map of brazil or so paulo capital the airport is a good place as any to purchase
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.
<carlos> SteveA_, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BrazilTopics
<Kinnison> kiko: Does the air port have good forrriner-accessible cash machines?
<kiko> stub, it's likely I'll pick you up, and the wiki has directions (have you read them?) but I should be able to produce an online map
<kiko> Kinnison, yes
<Kinnison> kiko: good
* Kinnison thinks he only has ca. 100R$ left
<stub> kiko: Look for the stinky grumpy hippy who hasn't slept for 48 hours
<kiko> that'll be enough for a week :-P
<Kinnison> kiko: not if they don't take a card at the bus station
<Kinnison> kiko: or is bus-travel pre-paid?
<SteveA_> kiko: do i look for an async person or a random person with a board?
<kiko> Kinnison, it's not pre-paid, no. it made arrangements more complicated.
<kiko> SteveA_, random person with sign.
<lifeless> kiko: you say thre will be pics of the sao carlos bus station
<kiko> lifeless, those are easy to produce, yeah.
* Kinnison is glad he knows exactly where he's going in Sao Carlos
<lifeless> kiko: I leave in 36 hours - and others have already left. could we get them up soon ?
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> as I said, I'll probably pick up the first batch of forriners
* stub leaves in 6 hours
* carlos hates that we go to a city with his name in it, my computer is beeping every time you talk about it! :-P
<lifeless> stub: dude, thats 4am !
<kiko> so carlos, so carlos, so carlos? 
<stub> lifeless: For a 6am flight
<bradb> carlos: better than sao bradb
<carlos> kiko, ;-)
<jamesh> carlos: you could change your name or nick
<SteveA_> so, are we done with brazil issues?
<stub> I ordered some good weather and will be pissed if it doesn't get delivered on time
<kiko> apparently it's looking good
<carlos> SteveA_, what happens with code reviews / development ?
<carlos> I think there is a week when most of the reviewers will be together there
<SteveA_> carlos: reviews will still happen. development will still happen for people not in brazil.
<kiko> it stops dead in its tracks
<cprov> stub: lucky you, man ...
<kiko> ;-)
<kiko> yeah, the weather looks nice, though cold at night
<carlos> ok
* kiko grins at jamesh 
<Kinnison> kiko: how cold at night?
<jamesh> kiko: what does cold mean?
<kiko> like 10C
<kiko> a bit windy
<Kinnison> kiko: dude, 10C would be a godsend
<stub> Thats like *Melbourne, and the weather here *sucks*!
<jamesh> doesn't sound too bad
* mpt passes SteveA_ a gavel
<carlos> kiko, can we use a credit card to paid there or is better if we have cash?
<kiko> it's very dunny during the day
<SteveA_> order order order
<Kinnison> carlos: for food it's easier with cash
<stub> Bwahaha
<SteveA_>  - next rollouts
<Kinnison> carlos: IME
<kiko> carlos, cash will be easier I think.
<SteveA_> stub: next rollout happen when?
<carlos> ok, thanks
<stub> SteveA_: Probably daily in Brazil judgind from past experience.
<kiko> lol
<stub> SteveA_: But nothing scheduled, because I don't know what the schedule in Brazil will be.
<lifeless> SteveA_: we need some serious time with elmo
<kiko> we'll work out the schedule on sunday :)
<SteveA_> so, i'll need to make a call with elmo, or get quality irc time with him, next week
<SteveA_> Kinnison: dogfood?
<lifeless> yes, next week. This is to activate the new server
<Kinnison> Right
* Kinnison has taken over dogfood from Stub for the most part
<Kinnison> It was updated yesterday
<Kinnison> If anyone relies on dogfood and wants code updates, ask me, not stub
<stub> And I have a load of monitoring stuff I need to rollout, but need some updates.
<Kinnison> Also over the next week or so, dogfood will start ramping up with packages, builds etc, so it'll become quite an interesting place to test-bed stuff which relies on packages
<Kinnison> I hope we'll have a small chat about dogfood in Brazil
<kiko> why not add it as a topic?
<Kinnison> kiko: I wasn't sure if it would be a topic, or just a natter over dinner
<lifeless> Kinnison: topic
<Kinnison> Okay, I'll do that
<SteveA_> natter over dinner didn't happen particularly in cape town
<Kinnison> SteveA_: that's about it for dogfood, thanks
<lifeless> Kinnison: rule is - if you want it to happen: topic
<SteveA_> any other business before we move onto three sentences?
<kiko> dinner didn't happen in cape town for the most part
<Kinnison> kiko: dinner happened, just..... late
<lifeless> I'd like feedback/features on my pqm web status page
<carlos> lifeless, it rocks, thank you ;-)
<SteveA_> i keep forgetting the invocation.  be glad when it has been elmoed into the proper web
<mpt> lifeless: Accessible from browsers other than lynx? :-)
<carlos> lifeless, perhaps a page refresh every 3-5 minutes?
<lifeless> I've heard a little 'cool' etc - but does it deliver what brad needed, what things would folk love to see?
<lifeless> SteveA_: find me an elmo, I'll get it up ;0
<jamesh> lifeless: dates would be good
<kiko> Kinnison, I don't call that dinner
<bradb> lifeless: it's definitely a step in the right direction.
<kiko> yeah, dates definitely are needed 
<carlos> kiko, early breakfast?
<carlos> ;-)
<stub> $ cat ~/bin/pqmq
<stub> #!/bin/sh
<stub> exec ssh chinstrap lynx --dump http://localhost:8000/
<kiko> oh stub you are so leet 
* kiko uses bash's ctrl-R 
<Kinnison> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/pqm.cgi
<kiko> and that usually foobs
<kiko> ev1l
<kiko> lol
<SteveA_> Kinnison: cool, link it from the wiki
<bradb> lifeless: how can pqm be modified to deal with stale lockfiles?
<kiko> Kinnison, you da man
<stub> Kinnison wins
<lifeless> bradb: ?
<kiko> bradb, isn't the problem the lp testsuite?
<bradb> kiko: both, i think
<stub> pqm topic at brazil
<Kinnison> dsilvers@chinstrap ~/public_html $ cat pqm.cgi
<Kinnison> #!/bin/sh
<spiv> bradb: tests need to be more robust.
<Kinnison> echo "Content-Type: text/html"
<Kinnison> echo
<Kinnison> curl http://localhost:8000/
<Kinnison> mmm evil :-)
<SteveA_> okay
<SteveA_> all done?
<lifeless> bradb: pqm has a problem with lock files about once wevey 6 months
<bradb> i think pqm should be able to run these things in such a way that it can be totally reset from the outside
<lifeless> bradb: but lets talk later
<Kinnison> SteveA_: I'd rather wait until it's properly elmoed
<cprov> Kinnison: indeed, but works ;)
<Kinnison> SteveA_: In particular it ideally should be http://pqm.ubuntu.com/ or something
<lifeless> Kinnison: thats why I want elmo, have been trying to get him all week
<SteveA_> Kinnison: voltaire, best, good, not best of friends
<lifeless> Kinnison: but can't get boo out of debconf, its like a black hole.
<kiko> Kinnison, lifeless: solutions that work now are what we want
<lifeless> kiko: thus my lynx invocation I documented.
<lifeless> kiko: which works just fine ;0
<kiko> Kinnison's is more leet :-P
<SteveA_> okay
<SteveA_> time for three sentences
<stub> DONE: Monitoring and DBA stuff
<stub> TODO: Survive Brazil
<stub> BLOCKED: Elmo time
<mpt> DONE: Some decruftification, many bug reports, LaunchpadHierarchyNavigation spec
<mpt> TODO: Nelson to Sao Paulo in five easy steps, specs, fixing headings
<mpt> BLOCKED: Offline until Monday
<SteveA_> <Keybuk> TODO: more import testing, sourcerer on gina every day
<SteveA_> <Keybuk> DONE: import testing from z-g, dyson test runs on staging
<SteveA_> <Keybuk> BLOCKERS: none
<debonzi> DONE: Gina; Little launchpad cleanup; some work on distro/distrorelease bits on launchpad
<debonzi> TODO: Get gina merged on rocketfuel; Brazil sprint.
<debonzi> BLOCKED: Gina Review.
<kiko> DONE: LP report (yay), linkification, malone cleanups, reviews, sprint 
<kiko> prep, some other random crap.
<kiko> TODO: more malone cleanups, sprint org, spec reviews (yay), LP report
<kiko> BLOCKED: not really
<bradb> DONE: Landed some usability fixes (autofocus issues, de-underlining action portlet links. Usability testing with jbailey; braindump and discussion on launchpad@. Small FBN fixes. 20% through lp menu integration. Code review of one of kiko's branches. pqm pain.
<SteveA_> DONE: DPoT links, reviews, menus improvements
<SteveA_> TODO: go to brazil, reviews, navigation class
<SteveA_> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> DONE: pqm feedback, 50% of new tree format work.
<carlos> DONE: Karma, POImport fixes, datamigration / poexport data fixes, languagepacks
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, timezone preferences and calendar cleanups, some LaunchpadIntegration work, other bug fixes.
<carlos> TODO: Karma, languagepacks, Rosetta cleanups, GNOME imports
<carlos> BLOCKED: l10n-status.gnome.org update
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, Brazil, more calendar cleanups
<jamesh> BLOCKED: none
<bradb> TODO: Discuss the "advanced search screen" with mpt. Land the other 6 active branches I have going (probably a couple today) before thinking of starting something else.
<BjornT> DONE: various small fixes. reviews. try to fix a bug in BBA implementation. some work on the email interface.
<bradb> BLOCKED: mpt said "advanced search screen" when talking of Malone lp menu integration! Discussion required.
<jblack> DONE: metric shitloads of imports
<BjornT> TODO: more general malone work. unbreak email interface.fix email threading.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: spec approval (BBA) from kiko
<lifeless> TODO apply-changeset, tuninging, recording of changed revisions
<jblack> TODO: metric shitloads of imports, travel
<cprov> DONE: GPG/CoC merge in RF, bug trancking and minor issues for production
<cprov> TODO: setup buildd-master stuff on DF
<cprov> BLOCKED: slow access to DF most part of the day and DF infrastructure bits
<lifeless> BLOCKED: nothing particular
<jblack> BLOCKED: None
<spiv> DONE: holidays, mail catchup, sent sqlobject patches upstream, reviews.
<spiv> TODO: reviewing, sqlobject distinct/orderby issues, enumcol subsets.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no.
<Kinnison> DONE: Dogfood preparation, molodezhnaya.buildd installation.
<Kinnison> TODO: Get Dogfood actually using the buildd, get gina going, get uploader deployed to dogfood, get production's gina and publisher going
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: Gina in production needs a couple more branches reviewing and merged
<salgado> DONE: BasicVoting (got a first round up for review), code review, lots of fixes
<salgado> TODO: Apply review requests into first round of BasicVoting and start the second round, get sqlobject's tests running on "make check_merge", code review, random fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: None
<morgs> DONE: RDF bugfixing, Registry Bugfixing, DoapSchemaNG
<morgs> TODO: Bugfixing, DoapSchemaNG
<morgs> BLOCKED: None
<SteveA_> okay
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  removed some imports from the set that get warned about by the import fascist. (patch-2101: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<SteveA_> let's go through the blocked items
<SteveA_> <debonzi> BLOCKED: Gina Review.
<SteveA_> who needs to do that?
<kiko> I don't want to anymore
<lifeless> btw - pqm dates - 1121342583 - cant you read unix time ;)
<debonzi> SteveA_, don't know
<SteveA_> can any reviewer do it?
<SteveA_> BjornT or salgado: can you do it?
<SteveA_> <carlos> BLOCKED: l10n-status.gnome.org update
<SteveA_> who can unblock you, carlos ?
<carlos> SteveA_, myself
<SteveA_> then, you're not blocked
<carlos> SteveA_, but it's outside work
<salgado> SteveA_, I don't think I can do it today. :(
<BjornT> SteveA_: i won't have time today, but i could do it tomorrow in the morning
<SteveA_> <bradb> BLOCKED: mpt said "advanced search screen" when talking of Malone lp menu integration! Discussion required.
<carlos> ok
<SteveA_> BjornT: okay, please do.  thanks
<SteveA_> mpt: can you talk with brad after this meeting?
<debonzi> Thanks SteveA_, BjornT 
<SteveA_> <BjornT> BLOCKED: spec approval (BBA) from kiko
<SteveA_> kiko, BjornT: ?
<mpt> SteveA_: sure
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> will do today
<kiko> it's been queued, not forgotten
<SteveA_> <cprov> BLOCKED: slow access to DF most part of the day and DF infrastructure bits
<SteveA_> Kinnison: can you help with this?
<kiko> can't really solve the first 50% :-(
<Kinnison> SteveA_: I imagine I can. I'll be talking with cprov for our daily soyuz meeting after this meeting
<SteveA_> ok
<SteveA_> <Kinnison> BLOCKED: Gina in production needs a couple more branches reviewing and merged
<Kinnison> SteveA_: the first half is due to .br's netlink being shit
<Kinnison> SteveA_: those are debonzi's branches
<SteveA_> okay, so sorted
<SteveA_> anyone have blocked items that haven't been dealt with somehow?
<SteveA_> one more thing then,
<SteveA_> when you run the tests, for example with: python test.py canonical
<cprov> SteveA_: dsilvers has helped me as he can, we are in touch, very close to be precise .
<SteveA_> look at the guff at the end, after the "OK"
<SteveA_> see if any of it belongs to you
<SteveA_> if so, fix it.
<SteveA_> i fixed the last hct one today, after talking with scott
<SteveA_> carlos has the rosetta ones on his todo list
<SteveA_> salgado: still a few from you
<SteveA_> morgs has the registry ones on his todo list
<salgado> SteveA_, really? I'll fix them today
<SteveA_> cool
<SteveA_> oh, next meeting?
<carlos> SteveA_, I forgot one thing. I'm having problems with twistd2.0 and launchpad tests, I know it's not a priority but if someone that knows more about twisted than me could help there...
<Kinnison> debonzi: Will you take on the soyuz ones while waiting for the gina stuff to get merged?
<SteveA_> same time next week, provisionally.  but we'll arrange in brazil.
<SteveA_> countdown of woe
<SteveA_> 5
<debonzi> Kinnison, yep
<SteveA_> 4
<SteveA_> 3
<SteveA_> 2
<SteveA_> 1
<Kinnison> debonzi: thanks
<SteveA_> MEETING ENDS
<Kinnison> woohoo
* Kinnison bounces SteveA_ for an on-time meeting
<spiv> carlos: Sure, I can spend a moment on that now before I crash if you like.
<debonzi> Kinnison, any special request?
<carlos> spiv, that would be perfect, thanks
<Kinnison> debonzi: just run a full test suite and then check for any soyuz-related fascism warnings etc
<kiko> stub, let me ask you one thing
<kiko> what's this cronspam we're getting now?
<Kinnison> debonzi: then if you've done all those, go through the soyuz UI and check there's nothing which is going to explode horribly
<debonzi> Kinnison, right.. will do
<mpt> bradb: We already have an advanced search page
<Kinnison> debonzi: If you need me to cherrypick fixes into dogfood for you to test, let me know
<mpt> bradb: It just happens to have a batch of results in the middle of it.
<Kinnison> debonzi: I don't mind being telephoned to do stuff either
<stub> kiko: You need to be more specific - there is a lot of cronspam.
<debonzi> Kinnison, cool.. thanks
<Kinnison> debonzi: but as a word of warning, I will be going out tonight
<carlos> spiv, the main problem is that from time to time, twistd is not ready before we start using it (seems like the log trick is not working correctly)
<bradb> mpt: are we committing to having a page with just the advanced search widgets on it + results show on a separate page?
<carlos> and when it's ready, I get internal server errors
<Kinnison> debonzi: so if you don't catch me in the next 5h or so I'll be gone
<mpt> bradb: No.
<carlos> spiv, if you give me some instructions about how could I debug it...
<debonzi> Kinnison, right.. 
<kiko> stub, 
<kiko> python: can't open file 'cronscripts/process-mail.py': [Errno 2]  No such file or
<kiko> +directory
<carlos> (I'm talking about librarian using twistd)
<mpt> bradb: The current results page can stay just as it is. (It will eventually need redesigning, but that's a separate issue.)
<stub> kiko: That was a dud crontab entry we didn't notice for several hours because the mailing lists were blocked.
<kiko> mpt, seconded
<kiko> stub, I still got some today, but I guess that's just mailman catching up
<spiv> carlos: Hmm.
<bradb> mpt: sure, but do you mean that we're just going to plop the screen you'd get if you clicked the "Advanced" button under "Show Reports" now instead?
* Kinnison lunches
<mpt> bradb: All search results should be under the "Show Reports" tab anyway.
<bradb> mpt: right, but i'm asking you about the advanced search page, not the results page.
<bradb> more specifically, about the page you currently get when you click "Advanced"
<bradb> (which, tbh, looks like arse)
<spiv> carlos: So, the current ready magic is slightly buggy.
<mpt> bradb: You were asking me if clicking "Advanced" would take you to Show Reports. My answer: You're already *in* the Show Reports section, and you stay in that section.
* spiv thinks
<bradb> mpt: ok, let's walk through this: 1. https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/malone/+bugs, as an example starting point...
<mpt> bradb: That page is in the "Malone Bugs" tab.
<carlos> spiv, yes, I think it's because we get the log output when the process is launched
<bradb> mpt: right, so, i immediately realize that i want to do an Advanced Search.
<carlos> spiv, and it depends on how fast is it to start listening requests it fails or not
<mpt> bradb: MaloneFrontPages will give you an "Advanced Search" link.
<bradb> mpt: I have the following options. "Malone Bugs", "Report a Bug", "Show Reports"
<carlos> I suppose other people will have the same problem with twistd 1.x if the machine is not fast enough
<bradb> i click on "Show Reports", where does it take me?
<salgado> stub, can I nuke that person/+review page?
<mpt> bradb: To the advanced search page also.
<spiv> carlos: actually, I don't think it's possible with twistd 1.x and the old test.
<spiv> But more by accident than good design :)
<mpt> bradb: That's a duplicate link, which I understand is awkward, but IMO it's better than having jumping tabs.
<bradb> mpt: right, so, is clicking on "Show Reports" going to take you to precisely the page you'd see right now if you clicked on the "Advanced" button on the link i pasted?
<bradb> (with the Advanced/Simple button removed, of course)
<carlos> spiv, ok
<mpt> bradb: yes.
<bradb> mpt: if you click the "Advanced" button currently, what do you see change in your browser when the page comes back?
<stub> salgado: I don't know.
<mpt> bradb: There's some extra form controls down the bottom, iirc
<SteveA_> cprov: hi
<salgado> stub, everything that we test on that page is tested on other pages
<bradb> mpt: doesn't it require scrolling to see those?
<SteveA_> cprov: i see in comments in the builddmaster, you have plans to make it use zcml-for-scripts
<spiv> carlos: So, the simplest solution is probably like this:
<mpt> bradb: Yes it does, which is bad, which is why the page needs redesigning, but as I said, that is a separate issue.
<bradb> ok
<SteveA_> morgs, cprov, debonzi:  ProductSeriesSet, ProductMilestoneSet, SourcePackageSet are imported into browser/traversers.py from database code
<mpt> bradb: The Advanced Search page I'm suggestnig here would be that page, but minus the batched results, so it wouldn't need scrolling.
<spiv> class ReadyService: def startService(self): log.msg("ready!"); ReadyService().setServiceParent(librarianService)
<SteveA_> would be really great to get rid of these
<spiv> carlos: Making sure that is the last service to be added.
<mpt> bradb: And remember, that would be an *additional* page, it wouldn't alter any existing page in Launchpad.
<bradb> mpt: right, that's what i'd like to see too (and a lot more useful widgets)
<stub> salgado: If it is useless then nuke it I guess. I don't know what is on there, or if there are other tools admins can use to do stuff (eg. change peoples passwords, merge accounts, whatever).
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> spiv, but how could we be sure that it will be last service added when using, for instance buildd?
<spiv> carlos: So long as it's the last call to setServiceParent in the tac file, sure.
<carlos> or in the future, if someone adds a new service that needs librarian?
<carlos> spiv, when you talk about services, you mean inside the script? or different .tac files?
<salgado> stub, I thought you have created it just to test the new password widget. I'm going to leave it there, then. 
<spiv> A more complex solution would be a service that does reactor.addSystemEventTrigger('after', 'startup', log.msg, 'ready!') in its startService.
<spiv> That ought to avoid any issues with the order the service is added.
<mpt> bradb: Is that all clear as mud?
<mpt> bradb: I'm fully aware that this categorization of pages may be completely crack, but it's what I came up with in Montreal, and I've been trying to think of a better categorization since then and failed.
<carlos> spiv, would you add it? I'm not feeling too confident I will do it correctly as twistd is completely new to me...
<bradb> mpt: sure, it's a step in the right direction, in any case :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Update dogfood config to be able to start trebuchet etc (patch-2102: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<carlos> also, that will solve the timeout problem, now, I need to solve the Internal server error problem
<carlos> any hint to get a trace?
<bradb> mpt: we can already predict what sabdfl will say when he clicks on "Show Reports" though :)
<spiv> carlos: Mail me about it, I'm too sleepy to do that at the moment.
<bradb> back in a few mins
<carlos> spiv, ok, thank you !
<spiv> carlos: Where's the internal server error you're referring to?
<spiv> In the librarian?
<carlos> yesh
<carlos> yes
<spiv> That's easy ;)
<spiv> Comment out this line in the librarian.tac:
<spiv> site.displayTracebacks = False
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> thank you, will try to debug it and will send you an email if I'm not able to fix it.
<spiv> Cool.
<spiv> Also, regardless of that setting, it will log the tracebacks.
<carlos> but the log is removed when the test ends, right?
<cprov> SteveA_: yes, I have plans to store some config bits for builddmaster stuff in zcml, but not exactly now (before sprint), we need to discuss and spec it out 
<carlos> from /var/tmp/fatsam.test/
<stub> salgado: oh - ok. Don't keep it around if it is no longer useful - your call. 
<spiv> Yeah.  You might want to comment out that bit of the test harness ;0
<SteveA_> cprov: i'm talking about using IFooSet rather that FooSet
<spiv> Ideally the tearDown wouldn't remove that stuff if the test failed, because it can be useful for diagnosis.
<carlos> ok
<spiv> Probably what should happen is that the directory should be removed in setUp rather than tearDown.
<cprov> SteveA_: sure, we also need it for getUtility()
<spiv> Which would also make the tests more robust.
<mpt> bradb: All bug report pages and task pages are in the "Show Reports" section too, btw
* mpt toddles off to bed
* carlos -> lunch
<lifeless> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PqmRobustness
<lifeless> feedback solicted
* spiv -> bed
<carlos> lifeless, will you be around tomorrow? 
<carlos> I have a patch waiting for pqm that I need to be cherrypicked into production
<kiko> SteveA_, duderino?
<SteveA_> kiko: yep
<SteveA_> i'm going to disappear for quite a while soon, to pack, do last minute stuff
<kiko> well
<kiko> I'm concerned about
<kiko> > +    def _linkify_substitution(match):
<kiko> ...
<kiko> > +            url = '/malone/bugs/%s' % match.group('bugnum')
<kiko> hadn't we agreed to use an IBugSet utility?
<kiko> building the URL manually here is asking for pain
<SteveA_> can't yet
<kiko> why not?
<kiko> my code used it (AFAICT)
<SteveA_> because it makes the code really messy when you have private bugs
<SteveA_> that needs to be fixed first
<SteveA_> also, we need to decide what to do about bugs that don't exist
<SteveA_> do they get linked?  where to?
<kiko> SteveA_, just don't linkify them, as bugzilla does.
<kiko> it's a cheap solution
<SteveA_> the spec needs to say these things
<SteveA_> when i can get a canonical_url for a private bug, i'll change the code
<debonzi> SteveA_, how do I use getUtility for Interfaces were the class has an __init__? like it is on ISourcePackageSet?
<SteveA_> does the object have state?
<SteveA_> if so, it should not be a xxxSet
<kiko> SteveA_, what's the reason canonical_url doesn't work?
<kiko> I'd much rather we didn't linkify private bugs
<SteveA_> kiko: the id attribute of the bug is private
<SteveA_> um, forbidden
<SteveA_> no reason for it to be so
<SteveA_> debonzi: when i last looked at SourcePackageSet, it was bad code
<SteveA_> it was a pun, between the singleton SourcePackageSet, and a SourcePackageSubset
<SteveA_> it should be split into two classes, two interfaces
<kiko> SteveA_, can't you just try/except and XXX it?
<kiko> you just lost bug titles in the links...
<SteveA_> i have no idea what you're talking about
<SteveA_> can you file a bug please?
<SteveA_> say exactly what behaviour you want
<SteveA_> in the bug
<kiko> you've already filed a bug on canonical_url
<kiko> I can try fixing it :-P
<SteveA_> it sounds like you want different behaviour
<debonzi> SteveA_, yep.. we talked about it.. but even them It seems that Subset will have an __init__ .. so it is not possible to use with getUtility right?
<SteveA_> kiko: if the code works well enough as it stands, then let's fix it when the canonical_url bug is fixed.
<kiko> SteveA_, no, I just don't want less functionality than I provided you with initially :-P
<SteveA_> kiko: if you want different functionality, then file a bug
<kiko> SteveA_, it hardcodes the malone URL, and it doesn't give bug titles, which the code I gave you /did/!
<SteveA_> kiko: writing code is not the way to get functionality.  providing test cases is
<SteveA_> my code does give bug titles
<SteveA_> i think you need to wait for another merge
<kiko> yeah
<SteveA_> from pqm
<kiko> I'm waiting
<SteveA_> so, i'm going to get on with other stuff
<kiko> I'll see what I can do about that hardcoded URL. evil SteveA_.
<SteveA_> kiko: please don't change it until the canonical_url bug is fixed
<SteveA_> i left it that way for a reason, and there's a comment in there
<kiko> well
<SteveA_> i don't want to see complex code to work around a problem that will be fixed soon
<kiko> how does the canonical_url bug manifest itself?
<SteveA_> when it makes no difference now
<kiko> is an exception raised when you call it?
<SteveA_> kiko: you have better things to do
<kiko> perhaps, but I am interested in the rationale, as always
<SteveA_> the rationale is, don't add complex code (that wouldn't be tested properly) to work around a separate issue that will be fixed soon anyway
<SteveA_> now, if you want private bugs to be unlinked
<SteveA_> and non-existent bugs to be unlined
<kiko> that would be a perfectly fine workaround for now
<SteveA_> unlinked ,
<SteveA_> then that's another issue entirely
<kiko> I'm just asking if that wouldn't be a non-complex way of dealing with the issue..
<SteveA_> if that is the desired behaviour, then the tests and code can be changed to accommodate that
<kiko> I think if you can see a private bug, then it should be linked and titled. 
<kiko> if you can't see it, then not linking is an easy way out -- as is not linking a bug which doesn't exist.
<kiko>   CHECKSUM FILE(S) DISAGREE WITH
<kiko>   DIRECTORY LISTING ABOUT WHAT
<kiko>   FILES SHOULD BE PRESENT IN
<kiko>   REVISION DIR OF ARCHIVE
<kiko> heh
<kiko> go baz go
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Agglomeration of three one-line fixes to packaging of buildd (patch-2103: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<SteveA_> kiko: file me a bug and i'll get to it later today
<kiko> ok ok
<bradb> SteveA_: any page title love?
<lifeless> night all
<lifeless> if anyone wants to give me feedback on that pqm brain dump that would rock
<kiko> hey carlos?
<kiko> uhm BjornT, bradb?
* morgs goes out, will be back later
<kiko> I replied via email to bug 1452, but I trimmed the CC: list and replied only to the bug
<kiko> the comment was added but no notification was sent
<kiko> is this correct?
<BjornT> kiko: it's a bug. i'll fix that one today
<kiko> is it reported? did you know about it?
<BjornT> kiko: it's reported indirectly. the problem is that canonical_url can't be used in scripts (which is reported).
<SteveA_> BjornT: i told you how to fix that
<BjornT> SteveA_: yes i know. and i'll fix it today, together with another bug as well.
<SteveA_> cool
<SteveA_> another bug in zcml for scripts?
<SteveA_> another bug in canonical urls?
<kiko> bug 1441 I suspect
<BjornT> SteveA_: no. it's when an error occurs, an error mail get sent. but the link to the message in librarian doesn't work.
<BjornT> kiko: yes
<kiko> you da man
<kiko> fix and cherry
<SteveA_> Kinnison: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/pqm.cgi should say the charset is utf8
<Kinnison> SteveA_: done
<salgado> SteveA_, the problem with PersonView.assignedBugsToShow() is that it makes a query and use the result of that query in a boolean context. that then calls the result's __len__ method and that method issues a self.clone(orderBy='')
<salgado> how can I fix it?
<Kinnison> :q
<Kinnison> feh
<Kinnison> irssi != wim
<Kinnison> erm vim
<SteveA_> vim venders
<SteveA_> salgado: where'sthe code?
<SteveA_> in the PersonView class i guess
<salgado> launchpad/browser/person.py:166
<salgado> 176
<salgado> if I do a count() on the results of both queries inside the bool() call it will not raise the warning
<SteveA_> okay
<salgado> but I don't want to do that. I think it's clearer the way it is
<SteveA_> well, hang on
<SteveA_> this doesn't make sense
<SteveA_> by saying         return bool(self.mostImportantBugTasks() or self.mostRecentBugTasks())
<SteveA_> you are calling        results = bts.assignedBugTasks(
<SteveA_>                         self.context, orderBy=orderBy, user=self.user)
<SteveA_> 
<SteveA_> twice
<SteveA_> all you want to know is, are there any assigned bugtasks at all
<SteveA_> so, there is a much simpler query
<SteveA_> better still, 
<salgado> indeed. who wrote this crap code? (/me hides)
<SteveA_> get the mostRecentBugTasks and mostImportantBugTasks earlier in the processing of the page template
<SteveA_> with a tal:define perhaps
<SteveA_> the tal:define would call something in the view clas
<SteveA_> that gets and stores the results of:
<SteveA_>  - most recent bugtasks
<SteveA_>  - most important bug tasks
<SteveA_>  - bool: are there any bugtasks
<SteveA_> it would be called set_up_bug_tasks_to_show, or something like that
<SteveA_> there's some ideas on how to structure this better
<SteveA_> but, you know the code better then i do
<salgado> I can see what you're suggesting. it looks easy to do and better than what we have now
<salgado> but anyway, why the warning is raised in that case?
<salgado> if I call __len__() explicitly it won't be raised
<SteveA_> i don't have time to look into it in detail now
<SteveA_> launchpad seems to have stalled
<SteveA_> seeing as i can't comment on the bug
<SteveA_> bradb, kiko: note that 'distrorelease' is a noun.  it is a thing.  'reportedin' is not a thing.  it is a predicate or relationship, but not a noun.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Many fixes and tests for the poimport script r=salgado (patch-2104: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<kiko> true.
<kiko> who say mpool last?
<bradb> SteveA_: just curious: if you approached a random member of MOTU (who had some basic knowledge of ifaces) and asked "what's an IBugTask.workplace?", how likely do you think their answer will line up with what the actual meaning of that attribute is? what about if you asked "what's an IBugTask.reportedin?"
<kiko> he didn't get off the plane he said he was going to and the people collecting him are calling me
<kiko> bradb, first, you'd need to explain to them what tasks were.
<kiko> :)
<SteveA_> bradb: they'd say "brad, tell me what a workplace is" or "brad, tell me what a target is", or "brad, your grammar is atrocious" (for the last one)
<kiko> SteveA_, you're tearing 'em apart today
<SteveA_> it's fine to use a predicate
<SteveA_> so, "wherereported" would be okay
<SteveA_> that's more of a noun
<SteveA_>  if task.wherereported == myproduct:
<SteveA_>  print task.wherereported
<kiko> or place reported, but that is using "place" instead of target
<kiko> if task.target == myproduct:
<SteveA_> target is ambiguous
<kiko> if task.workplace == myproduct:
<SteveA_> makes me think of milestones
<kiko> really?
<kiko> ah, good point
<kiko> fair enough
* SteveA_ --> food
<morgs> Is Launchpad still pondering the meaning of life?
<kiko> the topic is full, foo
<kiko> the answer is "maybe"
<Kinnison> kiko: full?!
<Kinnison> stub: you there?
* stub hdes
<Kinnison> stub: Any chance of getting things fixed on dogfood so that the launchpad user can IDENT as any user to launchpad_dogfood?
<Kinnison> stub: We're kinda blocked on that right now
<bradb> kiko: would you be willing to do a drive-by review of my absolute_url -> canonical_url cleanup branch?
<stub> Kinnison: ok
<kiko> bradb, why not?
<Kinnison> stub: thanks dude
<bradb> wicked. i'll ping you when finished bazzing. thanks.
<Kinnison> stub: I'll buy you lunch one of the days in Brazil
<kiko> stub, you arrive here on the 15th, right? mpool seems to have gotten the dates wrong.
<stub> I arrive on the 15th at 17:17
<kiko> okay, thanks.
<Kinnison> stub: do you need me to stop dogfood for the perms change or can it be done without a restart?
<bradb> SteveA_: btw, i just asked a (semi-)random user what they guessed .workplace and .reportedin to mean. i can give you their feedback, if you think it would help choose a good name for this apparently flame-war-inducing attribute. :P
<kiko> bradb, use workplace, seriously, it's the right word
<stub> Kinnison: That should be fixed, at least for all the accounts defined in security.cfg
<bradb> kiko: heh
<bradb> er, maybe you were seriously being serious, i dunno
<kiko> I was!
<Kinnison> stub: You're a star, thanks dude
<bradb> kiko: like pillars of launchpad serious?
<bradb> :P
<kiko> hate!
<bradb> right, if you guys are thoroughly convinced that workplace is the right word, i'll totally change it. sabdfl will speak up if he doesn't like it, to be sure.
<kiko> I see your phear
* bradb twitches
<bradb> kiko: you've got patchmail!
<bradb> (er, not for the attribute thing yet though :)
<bradb> that is provably impossible to do /that/ quickly with baz in the way
<salgado> SteveA_, ping
* debonzi -> Lunch
<bradb> is it me, or is switching to a branch you're already on an absolute disaster?
<bradb> one might ask "why would you switch to a branch you're already on?" well, because i ran out of disk space in the middle of branch switching, of course. tree-version reported that i was on the branch i wanted to switch to, but i thought i'd clear out 2 gigs of lovely baz implementation details and run the switch command again, just to be doubly sure.
<salgado> bradb, when a switch fails I usually do: "baz tree-version <the-version-you-were-switching-from> ; baz undo"
<bradb> interesting
<bradb> first i have to unbreak the duplicate ids and such
<SteveA_> salgado-lunch: 
<salgado> SteveA_, so, should I use a count() to get rid of the warning or can I leave a big XXX there so we'll look and find the problem later?
<jblack> Launchpad has looked down to me for a couple hours. Is it coming back any time soon?" 
<kiko> not afaik
<bradb> kiko: any chance i could nag you to look at that patch this afternoon? it consists of basically 1. removing two classes, 2. changing calls to absolute_url to fmt:url.
<salgado> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filey4GD0l.html
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
<salgado> there's quite a few of these errors on production's launchpad.log
<kiko> bradb, you're removing two templates, too. I already did it.
<kiko> carlos?
<kiko> can somebody call carlos?
<kiko> this is the suck
<bradb> kiko: i am?
<kiko> yeah.
<bradb> where?
<kiko> look in your inbox
<kiko> crazy man
<bradb> ah yes, i guess i chopped those off in this branch too
<bradb> getting it down to 5 active branches will make my life that much easier
<kiko> SteveA_?
<kiko> this is so sucky
<kiko> no launchpad
<kiko> and no admin
<bradb> and it won't get any better for 1.0, AFAIK :/
<kiko> it will have to
<bradb> i agree/hope
<kiko> carlos will be around in 15"
<kiko> err 15'
<kiko> we need to find somebody to productize a patch, though, which is highly unfortunate.
<stub> kiko: Last hits to launchpad were here: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileU85Glj.html
<stub> Same problem as per bug report (lockups, POSubmission)
<kiko> stub, and it's a different problem than https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filey4GD0l.html, yes?
<stub> There are also a load of po-attach processes hung trying to call sendmail
<stub> kiko: No idea - I gotta go in a sec
<kiko> what's up with sendmail?
<kiko> that's the suck
<kiko> stub, what do we do while you're away?
<kiko> well, we have lifeless in 7h or so
<kiko> stub, so your workaround didn't work around the issue?
<stub> All killed and restarted
<kiko> I got some poattach mail again
<stub> kiko: The workaround (break /rosetta) was switched off. But there is still a problem that needs tracking down.
<kiko> the broken query you reported via email?
<stub> kiko: Robert might need to 'revoke all on posubmission from write;revoke all on posubmission from launchpad' To break /rosetta again if it happens again.
<kiko> fair enough
<stub> kiko: Reported as a bug, critical etc.
<stub> I gotta go - see you tomorrow or whenever (datelines confuse me)
* carlos is here
* carlos reads the log
<carlos> I see the error
<carlos> kiko, that should be more or less easy, it should be related to mark's changes to move from productrelease to productseries
<carlos> kiko, you scared me! I thought production was completely broken (we talk about a production problem this mornign with stub)
<kiko> carlos, it was completely broken for 2h
<kiko> and it will be again very soon if we don't get traction on it
<carlos> kiko, do you think it's related to the trace salgado pasted?
<kiko> sorry, had an interview
<kiko> carlos, I don't think so, though fixing that would be an absolute plus
<kiko> I think stub's paste is more relevant
<kiko> in particular:
<kiko> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [14/Jul/2005:16:40:47 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+translations HTTP/1.1" 200 68467 "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; pt-BR; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050306 Firefox/1.0.1 (Debian package 1.0.1-2)"
<carlos> kiko, at what time was that ?
<salgado> [14/Jul/2005:16:40:47 +0100] 
<carlos> kiko, I was talking with stub about a big performance problem
<carlos> this morning
<kiko> carlos, those were the last links that anybody hit on launchpad
<carlos> and he told me that it was an index problem and told me that I don't need to care about it
<kiko> maybe
<kiko> he said a critical bug was filed on it
<kiko> do you have a bug #?
<salgado> 1444
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1444 ?
<carlos> that's exactly the bug we talked about
<salgado> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [14/Jul/2005:19:16:58 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/people/lifeless HTTP/1.1" 200 5417 "" "Googlebot/2.1 (+http://www.googlebot.com/bot.html)"
<salgado> googlebot is back
<kiko> carlos, can we work around this issue?
<kiko> what query is that one?
<carlos> kiko, well, as far as I know, the problem was an index that confused postgres parser so the queries take too long  to execute
<carlos> kiko, he told me that he removed the index and it's not a problem anymore
<kiko> we still have a problem apparently
<carlos> kiko, before that, last thing he told me to fix it (Before remove the index) was to remove a LIMIT 1 from the query that produces it
* kiko sighs
<kiko> carlos, can you tell me where to look so I can see what the problem is?
<carlos> just a second...
<kiko> bradb, I forgot to say, did you run pyflakes on the files you changed to make sure imports were correct?
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevre5Mc.html
<carlos> kiko, that's the method that stub told me that seems to take too long
<carlos> kiko, but we didn't change it recently
<bradb> kiko: nope. had no idea that we were meant to do that.
<kiko> sounds unlikely, doesn' it?
<kiko> bradb, well, it will help you catch common programming errors.
<carlos> the main problem seems to be that it joins 4 million rows with another similar amount, and then filters out getting all related with one pofile
<bradb> in what way does it improve upon pylint?
<bradb> (not that i ran pylint either, but was just curious)
<kiko> bradb, it's simpler and faster
<kiko> running pylint is an obvious plus
<kiko> carlos, can you ask salgado to issue the query on staging to see if it does take that long to run?
<carlos> I can do it directly, just a second...
<salgado> I don't have access to staging
<kiko> or production if we are brave
<salgado> neither on production
<salgado> stub closed the backdoor I was using. 
<carlos> bastard! :-P
<salgado> "backdoor", even
<kiko> carlos, tell me the results
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file2YY82e.html
<kiko> carlos, and the select itself?
<kiko> how long does it take to run
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filer7AkKK.html
<bradb> SteveA_: bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad $ find . -name "*.py" | xargs pylint.python2.4 --disable-all --enable-miscellaneous=y <= I encourage you to try that.
<bradb> by the looks of it we have way over a hundred XXX/FIXME's/TODO's in our code
* bradb absolutely get into the habit of pre-review pylinting
<bradb> *must* absolutely, even
<carlos> kiko, any idea? I cannot think on an easy fix for that query other that add a cached value and that's not trivial
<carlos> and as I said, that method is not new, it has been there since long ago
<kiko> carlos, I mean
<kiko> how long does the /query/ take to run?
<kiko> not the explain
<carlos> kiko, how can I rate it?
<kiko> just run it!
<kiko> it will say how long it took (IIRC)
<kiko> otherwise look at the pgsql log
<carlos> kiko, I get the answer altmost at the same time I press enter
<carlos> so it's not slow at all
<carlos> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileEzfSVQ.html
<carlos> kiko, and https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+translations (the link I think you gave me like the last one that was visited) loads really fast
<carlos> kiko, I need to leave to bring the car to my parent's job, will be back in about 30-45 minutes. At this moment I don't see anything I can fix without some extra information. A query that takes 1second to run does not seems like the problem here, we are missing something
<kiko> then that's probably not the problem :-/
<kiko> okay.
<carlos> btw, we could apply the change jamesh suggested this morning
<kiko> ah!
<kiko> one sec.
<carlos> so we raise exceptions if a query tooks too long
<kiko> <stub> There are also a load of po-attach processes hung trying to call sendmail
<kiko> carlos, could /that/ be the problem
<carlos> kiko, hmm, not sure, does it affects launchpad?
<kiko> not sure either
<kiko> perhaps, because don't scripts use the lp machinery?
<carlos> and I suppose stub means poimport
<kiko> hmmm
<carlos> becasue the attach one does not uses sendmail...
<kiko> I don't quite understand the problem and stub was too busy to be helpful.
<carlos> kiko, the poimport script is broken without a patch that will be cherrypicked by lifeless tomorrow
<kiko> ah well
<kiko> aye.
<carlos> so it can be disabled
<carlos> if you think it's the cause of all our problems
<carlos> until tomorrow
<kiko> I don't, really, but I don't have a lot to go on. 
<carlos> me neither
<kiko> salgado, can you try uncovering more details? the postgres log may contain hints
<salgado> kiko, I don't have access to the postgres logs
<carlos> kiko, I think we should get someone from outside .au that gets some extra rights in our servers, without lifeless and stub  we are really fucked
<kiko> yeah, it's a suicide mission
<kiko> okay, thanks for the help
<carlos> kiko, It's my job ;-)
* carlos goes out for a while 
<kiko> bradb, what's the reason to use a staticmethod instead of a regular method, if we are calling it from an instance? performance?
<bradb> kiko: dunno if there's a good reason to use them in lp code. i never do.
<bradb> (i can't guarantee that i've never written a staticmethod once in lp code, but if i have, it must have been done blindfolded.)
<salgado> aha. launchpad is gone(again)?
<bradb> yeppers
<bradb> it went for a beer with pqm, i think
* bradb sent a merge request to pqm 1h 20m ago. no love so far. and 2 behind me in the queue to share in my misery!
<salgado> nothing unusual in the logs that I have access. the same failure I pasted before
<kiko> salgado, not even a while back
<kiko> do you have permissions to strace or gdb?
<salgado> no, the process is owned by the launchpad user
<bradb> SteveA_: i've got an addform with custom widgets, like:
<bradb>         <browser:widget
<bradb>            field="private"
<bradb>            class="zope.app.form.browser.CheckBoxWidget"
<bradb>            extra="tabindex=3" />
<bradb> how do i set properties of the "Add" button on the form though? i want to change its tabindex.
<kiko> bradb, I have a question for you
<kiko> you know your suggestion for the person portlet, where you asked me to say "First reported by" and "Reported in XXX by"?
<kiko> how do I know when it's running here or there?
<kiko> i.e. in the bug or in the task?
<bradb> it might be clearer as two portlets, in that case
<kiko> bradb, hmmm. there's a problem, though -- the contextname may be kind of long. what dya think?
<bradb> yeah, that's a concern
<kiko> let's leave that for later then.
<kiko> bradb, interesting -- is there no way of finding out who reported a task today?
<bradb> kiko: there is on the task page. it's one of the things i added during DBABT
<bradb> the portlet in the top right lists the context specific details (including the date reported in that context, etc.)
<bradb> (because that's the date that matters for things like whine mail, etc.)
<kiko> I see
<kiko> nasty redundancy there
<kiko> I'll look into it later
<bradb> redundancy in what?
<bradb> ZPT-level redundancy, you mean?
<kiko> no, in terms of information
<kiko> bug #2 in ubuntu
<kiko> occuring in Ubuntu
<kiko> reporter: sample person
<kiko> reported by: sample person
<kiko> salgado, is there a trivial way of listing just the files changed? baz status tells me too much
<bradb> kiko: interesting, when i showed mark that page, he noted that he wanted it to be ABSOLUTELY CLEAR that you're looking at bug #42 in <whatever> context. he didn't think the page i showed him had been doing that clearly enough, despite the fact that the context information was repeated in like 7 different parts of the UI.
<jblack> It seems as if launchpad has been down for a long while again.
<kiko> it's just presented poortly, I think
<kiko> jblack, it's gonna be down for the next 4h or until we get elmo to kick it
<jblack> gah! 
<kiko> blame travel and the fact that our only admins live in .au
<kiko> if it's urgent, wake rob up
<kiko> :-(
<kiko> it's like 6am there
<bradb> jblack: considering pqm is dead (as usual), maybe it's worth waking him up?
<jblack> Rob will just have to understand that out of the eight hours that I"ve worked, its been down for 4 or 5 of it? 
<kiko> jblack, is there a trivial way of listing just the files changed? baz status tells me too much
<kiko> jblack, I guess. give him a call
<jblack> depends on what you want. baz status has several options. 
<jblack> you may be looking for --lint, or baz diff
<kiko> I just want to list the files changed
<kiko> nothing else
<kiko> okay, found a way
<salgado> lifeless, also, pqm seems to be hung on bradb's branch
<lifeless> --- SIGTERM (Terminated) @ 0 (0) ---
<lifeless> getpid()                                = 3332
<lifeless> rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {0x80e8880, [] , 0}, {0x80e8880, [] , 0}, 8) = 0
<lifeless> sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [] )
<lifeless> futex(0x82928a0, FUTEX_WAIT, 0, NULL)   = -1 EINTR (Interrupted system call)
<lifeless> --- SIGTERM (Terminated) @ 0 (0) ---
<lifeless> getpid()                                = 3332
<lifeless> rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {0x80e8880, [] , 0}, {0x80e8880, [] , 0}, 8) = 0
<lifeless> sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [] )
<lifeless> futex(0x82928a0, FUTEX_WAIT, 0, NULL)   = -1 EINTR (Interrupted system call)
<lifeless> thats a strace of the librarian
<lifeless> in the test suite
<lifeless> after I 'kill XXXX' it
<kiko> good ole futex
<kiko> lifeless, I'm a /lot/ more concerned with launchpad.
<lifeless> looking
<lifeless> did someone try to wake me ?
<kiko> I'm not entirely sure, I suggested jblack did
<kiko> we really need to get an admin in this timezone
<carlos> kiko, did you find the problem? is it related with Rosetta?
<lifeless> carlos: almost certainly, lps threads are all blockd on queries
<lifeless> carlos:  SELECT POSubmission.id, POSubmission.origin, POSubmission.person, POSubmission.pluralform, POSubmission.datecreated, POSubmission.potranslation, POSubmission.pomsgset, POSubmission.validationstatus FROM POMsgSet, POSubmission WHERE  
<lifeless> is the culprit
<carlos> lifeless, I executed that query on staging
<carlos> and it took only 1 minute
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> 1 secon
<carlos> d
<salgado> but this query is truncated, as stuart pointed out
<carlos> salgado, he found a query that was not truncated
<lifeless> this is being run hundreds of thousands of times
<lifeless> 1 second is probably 10 times longer than we can support
<kiko> lifeless, who is running this query hundreds of thousands of time, can you find out?
* bradb recieves a crushing failure message from pqm
<lifeless> kiko: launchpad_prod
<kiko> hihi
<kiko> lifeless, I mean, what codepath is being triggered (and by whom)
<lifeless> kiko: no
<kiko> is it impossible to find out?
<lifeless> kiko: for surety yes. But I think, like stub said, its google.
<lifeless> this time its yahoo
<lifeless> in all probability.
<kiko> yahoo is hitting hundreds of thousands of pages?
<kiko> or one page is generating hundreds of thousands of queries.
<lifeless> won't know until it completes
<lifeless> and as I'm about to revoke permissions ...
<jblack> lifeless: lp has been down all day. :( 
<lifeless> jblack: don't worry about it.
<kiko> lifeless, won't the failure make it clear?
<kiko> (who was triggering the issue?)
<jblack> worried? me? worry? I never worry! 
<kiko> i.e. we'll get millions of errors in the log?
<lifeless> kiko: no
<lifeless> kiko: we'll get get errors from all rosetta users
<lifeless> oh bah, stub , bah.
<kiko> lifeless?
<lifeless> kiko: stuff that we need for db maintenance is currently just checked out as stub
<lifeless> kiko: so I need to check it out myself before I can run the update
<bradb> lifeless: is it safe to submit merge requests to pqm again?
<lifeless> bradb: it was never unsafe
<bradb> you wouldn't be saying that if you wore my shoes ;)
<lifeless> bradb: the queue was stalled because the librarian had crashed
<lifeless> so the test suite deadlocked on it AFAICT
<carlos> excuse me I had a phone call
<carlos> ok, I will take a look at it, but I don't see an easy way to improve it other than caching the result value and it will not be a trivial change
<lifeless> carlos: can we just make the page not listed such that google/yahoo find it ?
<carlos> I mean, I can do it for tomorrow, but will touch several files and I prefer if it's reviewed before cherrypick it into production
<lifeless> carlos: i.e. only registered users get any suggestions, or ..
<carlos> lifeless, it's not just suggestions
<carlos> lifeless, could we ban google and yahoo bots?
<carlos> robots.txt should do it
<carlos> until we fix the bug
<lifeless> well, whatever it is - its probably ok-but-not-optimal for end users, but killer for bots
<lifeless> right, what pattern should I put in there
<lifeless> :/
<carlos> User-agent: *
<carlos> Disallow: /
<carlos> that should ban all robots
<lifeless> uhm, ban them all you mean. erm
<carlos> http://www.searchengineworld.com/robots/robots_tutorial.htm
<lifeless> that seems fairly harsh
<carlos> lifeless, it will be only until tomorrow
<carlos> while I prepare a fix, it gets reviewed and we cherrypick it
<lifeless> btw
<lifeless> tible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [14/Jul/2005:21:35:39 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/token/djCg0b1v9Gjcrb1ch6WJ HTTP/1.1" 303 2970 "" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050601 Firefox/1.0.4 (Ubuntu package 1.0.4)"
<lifeless> launchpad@macquarie ~ $ tail dists/launchpad/launchpad-access.log  -f
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - 94 [14/Jul/2005:21:35:37 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/people/name94 HTTP/1.1" 200 5939 "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1243" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050405 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [14/Jul/2005:21:35:37 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/robots.txt HTTP/1.1" 200 236 "" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [14/Jul/2005:21:35:37 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/rosetta/products/wordpress/wordpress-1.5/+translate?languages=fr_CH HTTP/1.1" 500 4357 "" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [14/Jul/2005:21:35:37 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/robots.txt HTTP/1.1" 200 236 "" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [14/Jul/2005:21:35:37 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/ HTTP/1.1" 200 5174 "" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050511 Firefox/1.0.4"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [14/Jul/2005:21:35:38 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/people/ubuntumembers HTTP/1.1" 200 5232 "" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050517 Firefox/1.0.4 (Debian package 1.0.4-2)"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [14/Jul/2005:21:35:38 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/rosetta/products/wordpress/wordpress-1.5/+translate?languages=it_IT HTTP/1.1" 500 4357 "http://www.fogliata.net/archives/2005/02/17/localizzazione-italiana-per-wordpress-15/" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0)"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [14/Jul/2005:21:35:39 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/malone/bugs/1399 HTTP/1.1" 200 9211 "" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [14/Jul/2005:21:35:39 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/rosetta/products/wordpress/wordpress-1.5/+translate/+login?languages=es_ES HTTP/1.1" 200 7083 "" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [14/Jul/2005:21:35:39 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/token/djCg0b1v9Gjcrb1ch6WJ HTTP/1.1" 303 2970 "" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050601 Firefox/1.0.4 (Ubuntu package 1.0.4)"
<lifeless> that should give you some hints
<carlos> those links are to protected things...
<lifeless> those pages completed ok
<lifeless> but I imagine it was traversing out from them
<lifeless> I can't find a robots.txt in the source, do we have one ?
<SteveA_> for the public zope site
<SteveA_> they use several app servers
<SteveA_> and have one that they always sent robots to
<SteveA_> so, robots just slow each other down
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> we can do that once we get the load balancing online (if pound supports that, otherwise we might need to use squid ;0)
<SteveA_> i know, let's rewrite squid using twisted
<SteveA_> it won't take long
<lifeless> if I am the one doing it, sure :)
<SteveA_> DOIT
* lifeless clicks his fingers
<lifeless> DONE
<kiko> vf
<lifeless> but I had it on my ramdisk, which I just rebooted. soh
<SteveA_> i'm off to bed shortly, up for a taxi at 6.20.  just copying over my stuff onto the laptop, and grabbing the latest from RF.
<kiko> SteveA_, ping?
<kiko> just one question
<lifeless> happy travels
<kiko> SteveA_,  is there any reason for _linkify_substitution to be a staticmethod?
<SteveA_> i'll be around for a while yet -- baz takes so long on my laptop
<lifeless> carlos: what I want to know is why it suddently got bad ?
<SteveA_> kiko: yes.  it needn't be anything but.
<kiko> SteveA_, and bonus question: are you okay with me splittine that into _linkify_bug and _linkify_url?
<SteveA_> kiko: how do you mean?
<kiko> SteveA_, a reason other than that.
<kiko> the method currently does: if a: ... long section of code elif b: ... long section of code
<SteveA_> how do you mean, splitting it into linkify bug and linkify url?
<kiko> I'd rather they were separate for maintenence reasons
<SteveA_> you want one method that calls one of two others?
<kiko> right
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> we could also use separate regular expressions, I imagine
<SteveA_> no
<kiko> no?
<SteveA_> don't use separate regexes
<SteveA_> it isn't a very long method, if you take out the comments
<lifeless> we shouldn't use comments, they make the code too long
<carlos> lifeless, no idea
<SteveA_> there's about 8 lines of code for linkifying urls
<SteveA_> and about 14 for linkifying bugs
<kiko> ideally a callable should do one thing
<SteveA_> i say leave it as it is
<lifeless> carlos: well, what changed in rosetta from the last release to this? Was it adding a link as part of googleification ?
<kiko> SteveA_, what's the problem with using separate regexps?
<SteveA_> jamesh already demonstrated
<carlos> lifeless, I didn't change anything, I suppose it's related with Mark's changes
<kiko> I see
<carlos> but that method is not new at all
<lifeless> sabdfl kills launchpad news at 11.
<carlos> so I suppose that for any reason it's not called a lot
<SteveA_> kiko: save it until i'm in brazil
<SteveA_> we can look through it then much more easily
* carlos -> dinner
<carlos> lifeless, do you need anything from me (other than the patch to reduce the time of that method)
<carlos> ?
<kiko> the issue is a URL containing "bug XXX", i guess (which is impossible but..)
<kiko> ah,
<kiko> URLs to malone bugs should also be linkified :)
<kiko> (specially)
<kiko> that throws a twist in.
<bradb> SteveA_: i have an addform with custom widgets A, B and C. the tab order of A, B and C is 1, 2 and 3, respectively. how do i set the tabindex of the "Add" button itself to be 4, so that when I tab out of widget C, I landed on the "Add" button?
<SteveA_> bradb: i have no idea.
<SteveA_> i think there's a way to override how the button is presented
<SteveA_> dunno what it is, without going and reading the source
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> we'll let you read it for free bradb 
<bradb> HEH
<lifeless> you are so full of compassion
<bradb> lost in the bowels of Z3...he must be working on something really deep and complex! what do you mean "all he wanted to do was change the tabindex of a button?"
<kiko> welcome to the world of autogen forms
<bradb> it takes forever to hand-write forms though too, unfortunately
<SteveA_> i thought that's what outsourcing was all about
<bradb> particularly with error handling, value persistence, consistent presentation and labelling, etc.
<lifeless> carlos: could https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+translations be the problem ?
<lifeless> oh hohoho
<lifeless> launchpad doesn't recover from db bounces yet
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> rosetta pomsgset disabled
<lifeless> lp will no longer go down
<cprov> ehh? freenode kicks ass 
<bradb> lifeless: er, wait, did you bounce pqm earlier or not then? i got the impression that you did, but it's hung again.
<SteveA_> kiko: see you tomorrow!
<lifeless> bradb: I did, new hang
<bradb> ah
<lifeless> python cronscripts/rosetta-poimport.py -q was hung and needed a kill -9
<bradb> lifeless: is there anyway pqm can run the request command in a little box, and for us to be a given a big red button that can tell pqm to "reset" itself, which includes completely resetting the box to its default state?
<bradb> s/request/requested/
<bradb> i'm not sure if a chroot jail is usable for this purpose or not
<lifeless> bradb: please give me feedback on my PqmRobustness BrainDump
* bradb looks
#launchpad 2005-07-20
<bradb> lifeless: that would seem to address the problems i've been having with pqm. it might be useful if the terminate actions via the web UI included the output that would have been included in the failure email when pqm is bounced currently.
<bradb> a little bit that shows me how long the current job has been running might be useful too
<lifeless> bradb: so, the former is non trivial - the output is in another processes memory buffer
<lifeless> bradb: and not particularly relevant IMO. the submitter needs the error, not the admin/whoever
<bradb> lifeless: what if the submitter isn't around anymore?
<lifeless> bradb: the second, would be doable by stating the file with the pid in it.
<lifeless> bradb: then they check their email the next day.
<lifeless> bradb: remember *they* are the person that has to correct their branch.
<bradb> lifeless: if the problem is specific to their branch, yeah
<lifeless> bradb: and if its not they email the list
<lifeless> bradb: remember that pqm admins will have shell acess still. This isn't meant to substitute for that
<lifeless> its meant to provide a means for folk to not curse and swear when $admin isn't available.
<bradb> right, i understand that
<bradb> as a general principle, i just find it useful to get feedback from the system about something that went wrong, if possible. i can understand if it's non-trivial to implement though and, in that case, perhaps not worth the effort
<lifeless> there are also security considerations
<lifeless> its one thing to stop someone elses job
<lifeless> its another entirely to show $random the output from it
<lifeless> remember that pqm essentially runs arbitrary code.
<bradb> sure, but these are trusted people that can access the web UI, right?
<lifeless> not mutually trusted no
<bradb> for example, i don't consider the failure messages i get from pqm to be "for my eyes only" :)
<lifeless> I can trivially imagine uses of pqm where that would apply
<bradb> lifeless: i'd be surprised if non-Launchpad people could kill launchpad jobs. likewise, i'd be surprised if non-baz people could kill baz jobs.
<lifeless> bradb: auth for pqm is via gpg. Unless the web auth uses 'please sign this via gpg and paste to me' to activate that red button, there will be almost no security on it
<lifeless> so yes - baz people will be able to kill lp jobs and vice verca, at least for a 1.0 release of that
<bradb> oh :)
<carlos> lifeless, so what did you fixed?
<lifeless> carlos: I emailed the list. I've disabled pomsgset
<lifeless> carlos: and anything that depends on it.
<carlos> so you have disabled Rosetta
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> there is no robots.txt I could find
<lifeless> so I couldn't try that solution
<lifeless> if we could identify the page (I've given you all the info I have) we could perhaps make it logged in users only or something
<carlos> lifeless, that method is used by most +translations pages
<carlos> but it was that way since long ago, so I don't understand why is it a problem now
<lifeless> carlos: like I said in my email, I think its a googlification change
<carlos> what change was that?
<lifeless> carlos: I don't know. I'm guessing
<carlos> lifeless, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileGAiq3d.html
<carlos> lifeless, I got that error from PQM :-?
<carlos> btw, it's the main hoary translations page
<carlos> it took a lot to load using staging
<lifeless> right
<carlos> but that page is not using that method at all
<lifeless> well
<carlos> at least I don't see the info we get with that method
<lifeless> the query stub and I found is the culprit
* carlos looks at the cod
<lifeless> carlos: no idea about that error
* carlos resends the merge request
<carlos> lifeless, I'm not sure the problem is that SQL query
<carlos> I don't see anything that calls it from the URL I gave you
<lifeless> carlos: that query is the only symptom stub and I have identified so far.
<lifeless> carlos: please operate on the assumption that that is the problem, or tightly related to the problem.
* lifeless goes for food
<carlos> kiko, lifeless: The patch to fix that needs a db patch to store the value that the method returns
<carlos> kiko, lifeless how will we handle that ?
<carlos> it's a field addition to POFile
<lifeless> carlos: usual way. get it written, then review.
<lifeless> I will be in flight probably, but if its early enough, I'll review the db patch and apply.
<lifeless> once I'm in flight, it has to wait for stub to arrive, he arrives before me I think.
<lifeless> carlos: are you sure its not just giving anonymous users too much info ? or an object that does too much during __init__ ?
<lifeless> back in a bit
<carlos> lifeless, I can give you the page that gave us problems
<carlos> at least I think I found it
<carlos> lifeless, if it's trivial for you to change it now....
<carlos> lifeless, It's late here, and I should go to sleep. At what time will you leave? (UTC)
* cprov -> sleep
<mdke> any rosetta people still up?
<mdke> clicking on any language here causes a system error, thus preventing any translation AFAIK https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+translations
<carlos> mdke, we are having performance problems
<carlos> and had to disable most of Rosetta pages
<carlos> so malone and the other bits of launchpad are alive
<carlos> I hope the situation will be better in a couple of hours with an alternative solution, until we get that fixed
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> good night
<lifeless> carlos: I leave home to start the trip at 1730 UTC
<lifeless> carlos: I think. something like that anyway.
<lifeless> 18 hours from now
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-40)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/hackerlab--devo--1.5: inline ar_size, and implement the upstream talloc alignment fix adjusted for hackerlabs needs (patch-8: robert.collins@canonical.com)
<jamesh> spiv: around?
<spiv> jamesh: Yeah.
<jamesh> spiv: I was looking into how difficult it would be to set some SQL connection vars for webapp.  What would the best place to do this be?
<jamesh> spiv: I saw there was some stuff in canonical/lp/sql.py, but that doesn't seem to be executed per-connection
<jamesh> would a wrapper round PsycopgAdapter be appropriate?
<spiv> Hmm.
<spiv> I think that's probably the best spot, yeah.
<jamesh> spiv: such an adapter would fit best in canonical/database?
<spiv> Yeah, that's where all our other nasty database framework code is.
<BjornT> good morning
<BjornT> spiv: how's it going with the distinct/order by fix?
<spiv> BjornT: I'm about to come back to that, I'm sorting out twistd daemon running issues at the moment.
<BjornT> cool
<sabdfl> morning all
<lifeless> hey
<sabdfl> hey lifeless
<sabdfl> anybody know if stub has tagged off rf for next weeks production yet?
<lifeless> he hasn
<lifeless> t
<lifeless> hes flying
<lifeless> we're currently running prod-25
<sabdfl> ok cool
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar-docs--devo--1.5: minimal update of locally-branching to fix typos (patch-1: robert.collins@canonical.com)
<mdke> especially since that team is a sort of /win close
<mdke> gah
<mdke> sorry
<carlos> morning
<carlos> OSError: [Errno 17]  File exists: '/var/tmp/fatsam.test'
<carlos> lifeless, around?
<carlos> lifeless, pqm is again failing...
<lifeless> rm rfed that dir
<carlos> lifeless, thanks
* carlos tries the merge again
<carlos> lifeless, did you tried to protect with a login the pages I told you?
<carlos> so Rosetta works again
<lifeless> carlos: I don't know which pages you were telling me
<lifeless> carlos: nor (offhand) how to make them authenticated only. Give me a patch and I'll apply it
<carlos> lifeless, don't worry then, It's faster if we just merge the final patch I'm preparing atm
<jamesh> carlos: I've put together a branch that lets you set the SQL statement_timeout from launchpad.conf
<jamesh> carlos: it might help in catching bad queries in the future
<carlos> jamesh, thank you!
<carlos> I think we should activate it on staging by default
<jamesh> yeah
<carlos> before moving that into production
<carlos> that will help a bit to prepare production
<jamesh> it might make sense to have a long timeout on production 
<jamesh> carlos: I get a nice "ProgrammingError: ERROR: canceling query due to user request SELECT ..." exception with a traceback with the patch too
<jamesh> so we see the evil statement too
<carlos> cool
<carlos> jamesh, your rock!
<carlos> jamesh, you rock!
<carlos> :-P
<jamesh> I didn't have to do anything to get that info in the traceback -- that comes from postgres and psycopg
<carlos> jamesh, anyway, that will save us some debugging work
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> lifeless, I have the patch
<carlos> lifeless, around?
<carlos> jamesh, do you have sometime to review the patch?
<carlos> it should be easy
<carlos> it touches many files but it's just due a latest_submission -> latestsubmission rename
<lifeless> isn't that against naming policy
<lifeless> latestSubmission surely, or latest_submission
<lifeless> latestsubmission is very hard to read
<carlos> lifeless, it's a db field now
<lifeless> anf ?
<carlos> I'm using the same name the db has 
<carlos> as mark wants
<lifeless> why not give the db field a good name then ?
<carlos> I added a field POFile.latestsubmission
<carlos> lifeless, all field in DB are that way
<carlos> datelastupdate
<carlos> for instance
<carlos> I'm just following that naming schema, that's all
<carlos> lifeless, btw, could you kill 21916 process at chinstrap? my changes stalled PQM
<lifeless> done
* carlos waits for his new laptop next week to be back with Hoary and without all test problems with breezy....
<carlos> lifeless, thank you
<lifeless> carlos: I'm really hesitant about that db field name
<carlos> lifeless, dude, I can use the old name latest_submission, but that's against all current fields we have in our database
<carlos> lifeless, only contraints contain '_' chars in their name
<carlos> lifeless, all fields follow that name schema (foobar vs. foo_bar)
<lifeless> carlos: I'm just looking for the spec on this
<carlos> If you don't like them, I suppose you should request a global change
<carlos> ok
<carlos> oh, baz choose the worst moment to create a revision cache :-(
<carlos> the mirror will take a while....
<Kinnison> carlos: I find myself passing --no-cached to baz archive-mirror most of the time these days
<lifeless> pep-8 is very clear on this, and we are pep8 conformant.
<lifeless> Kinnison: please don't, you'll make your merges a lot slower for chinstrap
<carlos> lifeless, I see your point
<carlos> but this is a db field unrelated to pep-8
<Kinnison> lifeless: I have mostly short branches and I let base-0 upload cached
<Kinnison> lifeless: but I was in brazil and uploading cached revs was so painful it made me cry
<carlos> lifeless, and Mark asked that  the sqlobject fields should have the same name we use in the db
<lifeless> carlos: we are using this as a field name in python code : it is pep-8 related.
<Kinnison> lifeless: I.E. circa an hour to upload a cachedrev
<carlos> so we don't have problems to map those directly
<lifeless> Kinnison: ack.
<carlos> lifeless, please, talk with Mark
<carlos> lifeless, we had all Rosetta db fields following pep-8 and mark asked us to move all them to lowercase
<lifeless> carlos: I will. Problem is, I'm *backup DBA*. I'm not going to approve something I'm completely confident with.
<lifeless> carlos: pep-8 is lowercase for fields, with _
<carlos> lifeless, it's your choice, but take into account that then Rosetta will be fucked the whole weekend
<lifeless> carlos: dude, don't make like this is my faut
<lifeless> carlos: that really is not a good way to get what you want
<carlos> lifeless, it's mark choice. I have the patch and I did it the way I was told to do it
<carlos> I don't want to introduce an inconsistency with the rest of launchpad now
<lifeless> fair enough.
<carlos> lifeless, I can open a bug about this if you are happier that way
<lifeless> what time does stub land
<carlos> but rejecting this patch just because you don't agree with our current way to do it....
<carlos> lifeless, Monday
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> he lands way before that
<lifeless> hes been travelling for 18 hours laready
<carlos> lifeless, he told me that will not be available until Monday
* carlos checks the wiki
<lifeless>  stub  15 Jul 17:17
<carlos> That's UTC-4 (I think)
<lifeless> 10 hours from now I think
<carlos> yeah, something like that
<lifeless> plus the bus trip
<carlos> 2 hours
<lifeless> can you mail me the 'baz diff rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0' 
<carlos> or more...
<lifeless> that will give me a starting point
<carlos> sure
<lifeless> I won't unnecessarily hold anything up - but to make changes in production, I'm wearing the channel-stub hat, and hes normally a nazi on style things - as I am when I am paying attention (I.e. I didn't write the code ;)).
<lifeless> I leave in 9 hours
<carlos> lifeless, that's 100% normal and a good thing
<lifeless> so there are several things :
<lifeless> I won't roll out something just before I go : if it hoses, it could take the whole system down.
<lifeless> I won't roll out something that I have backup-dba-hat questions about
<lifeless> I'll happily rollout non db stop-gap measures.
<carlos> ok, so this patch will not be applied until stub's return, rigth?
<lifeless> once you mail me the diff, I'll give you an answer.
<carlos> anyway, at least if it could reach rocketfuel, that should be enough, so we can check it on staging
<carlos> but it needs a script run to migrate the data
<carlos> well, cache the data more than migrate
<lifeless> I think the links to those pages should be made loggedin only or something for now
<lifeless> as we could roll that out right away
<carlos> just a second...
<carlos> lifeless, do you want it as a patch using rocketfuel or just a diff is enough?
<carlos> it's a one line change
<carlos> from zope.Public to launchpad.Person
<lifeless> what file
<lifeless> I'm logged into production - what file
<carlos> --- orig/lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/distroreleaselanguage.zcml
<carlos> +++ mod/lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/distroreleaselanguage.zcml
<carlos> @@ -22,7 +22,7 @@
<carlos>    <browser:pages
<carlos>      for="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IDistroReleaseLanguage"
<carlos> -    permission="zope.Public"
<carlos> +    permission="launchpad.AnyPerson"
<carlos>      class="canonical.launchpad.browser.DistroReleaseLanguageView">
<carlos>      <browser:page
<carlos>        name="+index"
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> reenabling rosetta
<lifeless> done
<lifeless> please check rosetta is ok and those pages are now protected
<carlos> doing it atm. Thanks
<carlos> lifeless, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filewKixLt.html
<carlos> that's the patch to solve it
<carlos> the pages are protected now
<lifeless> right. codewise its trivial
<lifeless> the db field name though, I really am not up for oking - sorry
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-41)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/hackerlab--devo--1.5: bugfix hashtree_fold to not segfault if the tree is empty (patch-9: robert.collins@canonical.com)
<carlos> lifeless, ok, as I said I see your point, I don't agree with the rejection, but it's ok. Please, send an email to launchpad mailing list with your concerns
<lifeless> well, we have a workaround ..
<cprov> morning all
<lifeless> so put your patch in the queue for normal approval (the dba queue and the normal review queue).
<lifeless> Stub can ok or not, and I'll raise this issue in brazil.
<carlos> lifeless, ok
<carlos> but please, don't forget to talk about it
<lifeless> I won't
<carlos> lifeless, current solution has a problem if you visit the protected url without being authenticated
<carlos> the +login redirects sends you to the wrong URL
<carlos> hmmm and production is dead now
<lifeless> ?
<carlos> I got a proxy error
<lifeless> looks fine
<lifeless> works fine for me
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+lang/ca
<carlos> try that URL
<lifeless> system error
<lifeless> theres and exception for you in /errors
<lifeless> 2005-07-15T12:36:47 ERROR SiteError https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+lang
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/utilities/../lib/zope/publisher/publish.py", line 135, in publish
<lifeless>     object = request.traverse(object)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/utilities/../lib/zope/publisher/browser.py", line 494, in traverse
<lifeless>     ob = super(BrowserRequest, self).traverse(object)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/utilities/../lib/zope/publisher/http.py", line 382, in traverse
<lifeless>     ob = super(HTTPRequest, self).traverse(object)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/utilities/../lib/zope/publisher/base.py", line 270, in traverse
<lifeless>     subobject = publication.traverseName(
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/sourcecode/zope/src/zope/app/publication/publicationtraverse.py", line 56, in traverseName
<lifeless>     ob2 = adapter.publishTraverse(request, nm)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/metazcml.py", line 428, in publishTraverse
<lifeless>     traversed_to = self._function(self.context, request, name)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/traversers.py", line 104, in traverse_distrorelease
<lifeless>     lang = langset[langcode] 
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/language.py", line 54, in __getitem__
<lifeless>     raise NotFoundError, code
<lifeless> NotFoundError: u'+index'
<Kinnison> dude, use the nopaste for huge tracebacks
<lifeless> Kinnison: thats not huge.
<Kinnison> It has lines which wrap three times in a normal terminal
<lifeless> Kinnison: eww, that must look fugly.
* lifeless is glad he doesn't have a 'normal' terminal.
<carlos> lifeless, that is from the problem I told you when you are not logged in and visit the problematic URL (+lang/ca)
<lifeless> ah
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : Rosetta is unwell, login before using! || Discussion with launchpad users and developers. || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Register for your account on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/+login
<carlos> lifeless, :-D
<carlos> hmm, those pages where not so slow last time I used them...
* carlos still waits to get it loaded
<lifeless> well there are four copies of it loading now
<carlos> it's normal that google or yahoo break launchpad...
<lifeless> 24298 | launchpad_prod |   25387 |      101 | launchpad  | SELECT POSubmission.id, POSubmission.origin, POSubmission.person, POSubmission.pluralform, POSubmission.datecreated, POSubmission.potranslation, POSubmission.pomsgset, POSubmission.validationstatus FROM POMsgSet, POSubmission WHERE  
<lifeless>             POSubmiss | 2005-07-15 11:41:50.107465+00
<lifeless>  24298 | launchpad_prod |   25388 |      101 | launchpad  | SELECT POSubmission.id, POSubmission.origin, POSubmission.person, POSubmission.pluralform, POSubmission.datecreated, POSubmission.potranslation, POSubmission.pomsgset, POSubmission.validationstatus FROM POMsgSet, POSubmission WHERE  
<lifeless>             POSubmiss | 2005-07-15 11:41:52.882554+00
<lifeless>  24298 | launchpad_prod |   25389 |      101 | launchpad  | SELECT POSubmission.id, POSubmission.origin, POSubmission.person, POSubmission.pluralform, POSubmission.datecreated, POSubmission.potranslation, POSubmission.pomsgset, POSubmission.validationstatus FROM POMsgSet, POSubmission WHERE  
<carlos> that's why it's so slow...
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-42)
<lifeless>             POSubmiss | 2005-07-15 11:41:50.120606+00
<lifeless>  24298 | launchpad_prod |   25390 |      101 | launchpad  | SELECT POSubmission.id, POSubmission.origin, POSubmission.person, POSubmission.pluralform, POSubmission.datecreated, POSubmission.potranslation, POSubmission.pomsgset, POSubmission.validationstatus FROM POMsgSet, POSubmission WHERE  
<lifeless>             POSubmiss | 2005-07-15 11:41:50.117912+00
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/hackerlab--devo--1.5: inline ar_size (patch-10: robert.collins@canonical.com)
<lifeless> carlos: that proxy error is apache timing out the request
<carlos> lifeless, so...
<lifeless> its just plain too slow on production, but at least it won't be hung by google or yahoo, and normal users have all the other rosetaa pages working.
<carlos> lifeless, I get the proxy error always now...
<lifeless> those queries are still running
<lifeless> they will clear up soon I imagine
<carlos> ok
<Kinnison> Lunchtastic
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
<carlos> Kinnison, later
<carlos> lifeless, I think I blocked pqm again as the mirror was not done, could you kill the poimport.py process again? if it's not still there, just kill current run, it's my merge 
<lifeless> I think those pages are still a problem
<lifeless> perhaps we should make them admin only
<carlos> lifeless, that will kill most Rosetta functionality, but it's better than disable Rosetta completely
<carlos> so, go ahead, please
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> don't hit that page
<lifeless> and I won't 
<lifeless> if its still up when I go to sleep
<lifeless> I'll leave it
<lifeless> otherwise, yeah will limit
<carlos> lifeless, it's still down
<carlos> I was not able to edit a malone bug
<carlos> and that's about 20 minutes with production down already
<lifeless> carlos: its up now
<lifeless> carlos: I bounced it right before I said I think the page is an issue still
<carlos> ok ;-)
<morgs> Is Launchpad down?
<salgado> morgs, it seems so
<morgs> again...
<morgs> Launchpad's been taking lessons from PQM :(
<salgado> and unfortunately is doing quite good. 
<kiko-zzz> o/~ WHY DO LOVERS DIEEEEE o/~
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, protect the page with Admin, is my recom.
* carlos -> lunch
<jamesh> morning kiko
<carlos> lifeless, I think it's time to move to launchpad.Admin
<jamesh> kiko: so is Brazil the country much like Brazil the movie?
<kiko> jamesh, no, it has nothing to do with the movie, actually!
<kiko> you'll see shortly (I hope)
<jamesh> should I bring tim tams?
<kiko> you know we don't have them here
<kiko> could you bring a jar or two of vegemite?
<kiko> I'm all out
<jamesh> I suppose so
<kiko> tim tams are delish
<BjornT_> hi kiko 
<BjornT_> how's it going with BBA?
<kiko> how do you do BjornT_ 
<kiko> it hasn't gone much as you've seen 
<kiko> I see jamesh reviewed your patch though
<kiko> I was about to comment on it
<kiko> I'll do BBA after it, apologies for a rough yesterday
<BjornT_> yes, so i'd like to have the spec reviewed soon ;)
<jamesh> it'd be nice if malone set In-Reply-To on mail it sent
<jamesh> either handle it properly, or fake it like bugzilla does, marking every message for a bug as being in reply to a particular message that doesn't exist
<kiko> BjornT_, wait for my reply to fix stuff
<kiko> jamesh, there's a bug on that
<BjornT_> jamesh: i'll probably fix that one today
* terrex is back (gone 00:56:06)
<BjornT_> kiko: ok, i was about to reply to it, but i'll go out for lunch instead then
* BjornT_ -> lunch
<kiko> BjornT_, sent
<lifeless> jamesh: theres a bug on this
<lifeless> oh bah, should read all scroll back
<lifeless> carlos: done
<lifeless> carlos: 
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/utilities/../lib/zope/app/rdb/__init__.py", line 283, in execute
<lifeless>     return self.cursor.execute(operation)
<lifeless> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  column potemplate.productrelease does not exist
<lifeless> 2005-07-15T14:06:24 ERROR SiteError https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/wordpress/wordpress-1.5
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless> carlos: any ideas ?
<jamesh> lifeless: bug 1415
<carlos> lifeless, yeah, that bug is also know, it's related to the productrelease -> productseries change that was done last week
<carlos> lifeless, I will look into it this weekend
<jamesh> carlos: I wonder if using sqlbuilder expressions more often would help here?
<carlos> jamesh, no idea I hadn't time to debug it and I didn't change that code so I don't know exactly where the problem is, I just know that potemplate.productrelease is not valid anymore
<bradb> morning all
<bradb> carlos: how long has your merge request been in pqm's queue?
<carlos> if it's still there... It's my fault
<carlos> lifeless, please, kill it
<lifeless> dude, this is the third time
<lifeless> killed
<carlos> lifeless, third time?
<carlos> lifeless, I only sent it twice
<carlos> it's the third time I ask you for it, but I thought you didn't kill it before...
<lifeless> yup, I did
<carlos> :-?
<carlos> lifeless, could be that pqm retried it ?
<lifeless> shouldn't have
<lifeless> may not have managed to kill it. lp test suite is quite ornerey sometimes
<carlos> I only have two failure messages counting the one you just killed
<carlos> lifeless, anyway, thank you.
* carlos packs
<carlos> lifeless, have a nice trip
<bradb> right, looks like rocketfuel is off limits until next week then
<kiko> fucking pqm
<lifeless> kiko: whats up ?
<bradb> is anyone looking into these librarian failures and whatever the "OSError: [Errno 17]  File exists: '/var/tmp/fatsam.test'" stuff is? there's the huge moral-killing brick wall in front of rocketfuel right now
<lifeless> rm rf'd that dir again
<lifeless> I thought jamesh was going to look into it
<kiko> lifeless, what bradb said
<kiko> I thought spiv had a /fix/ for that
* kiko sighs
<lifeless> kiko: dude, thats not pqm sucking, thats launchpad
<kiko> well
<lifeless> its a fundamentally broken test suite that uses such names and doesn't cleanup/handle it.
<kiko> you know when a patient goes to the doctor and the doctor tells him he has to shave his head to do the lobotomy?
<lifeless> no
<kiko> the patient doesn't say "fucking brain"
<kiko> so PQM is a proxy for pain
<lifeless> Patient Quotient Mangler
<bradb> i blame both pqm and launchpad
<bradb> i want pqm to be smart enough to reset itself when the merge request it processes goes awry, for example
<salgado> I saw something in one of stuart's merge that would make the tests stop if it got staled for more than 10mins
<salgado> oh maybe that's only for the problem with futexes, when there's no activity at all
<lifeless> bradb: sure, and my spec will do that. However, that *wont* fix the problem like this fatsam thing
<kiko> true
<lifeless> salgado: yes, but that doesn't cover all code that runs, it needs to be done in pqm.
<bradb> i haven't played enough with usermode linux or chroot jails (at least to achieve this kind of thing) to know if it would be fairly easy to use one of those options as a little box inside which pqm can run its merge requests.
<kiko> bradb, and then nuke it after running?
<lifeless> bradb: theres a cost to that sort of setup, and it /still/ won't cover everything.
<bradb> kiko: yes, complete reset
<lifeless> baz has had /none/ of the frustration launchpad has had with pqm, its test suite is reliable.
<bradb> because, realistically, this kind of thing will *always* happen for projects like launchpad.
<kiko> lifeless, it's also considerably fewer moving parts
<lifeless> fixing PQM like you are agitating for is fixing the symptom - and its a reasonable thing to do, but its not the thing we should be aiming at.
<morgs> right - merges will still not go through, they'll just do it faster
<kiko> bradb has a point that any complex test suite may benefit from running in a clean environment
<lifeless> kiko: true, but its enough LOC to demonstrate its possible to do it reliably.
<kiko> the problem isn't the LOC
<lifeless> kiko: I haven't argued that point.
<kiko> it's the amount of very different moving parts that need to be tested in an environment we have no control over
<kiko> it's like building sand castles with chopsticks
<lifeless> kiko: consider the things that can go wrong, and what a chroot brings. postgresql could be wrong, python or dependencies can be wrong, tests can use hard coded paths and not clean them on startup. tests can hang, tests can deadlock.
<lifeless> kiko: we have complete control over the environment.
<kiko> you aussies do
<kiko> a developer writing tests can only fix-n-run
<lifeless> uh,
<kiko> maybe elmo and you is a better classification of who can
<lifeless> I have no more control than you over the chinstrap environment
<lifeless> than you. elmo does it all at *our* direction.
<kiko> I can't kill PQM or restart it
<lifeless> true, but the PqmRobustness spec will address that. a chroot won't.
<kiko> a chroot would address a different part of the problem
<lifeless> I'm not saying a chroot is bad - just that I think its a waste of time at this point.
<kiko> and there are many sides to a problem
<kiko> fair enough
<lifeless> we've only had one bug that a chroot would influence - the fatsam.test stale dir bug.
<kiko> it would be useful to see how many different problems ... aham.
<lifeless> we should just fix that.
<kiko> are you sure about that?
<lifeless> yes.
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> now launchpad is dead
<lifeless> its the only cleanup I've ever had to do between test runs since the db autosetup was done 8+ months ago.
<kiko> lifeless, did you change the permission to Admin for the problematic pages?
<lifeless> kiko: for the ones that carlos suggested, yes
* morgs gets a 502 proxy error from launchpad
<kiko> well, it hung once again :-(
<lifeless> its that f*cking query again. 
<kiko> can you tell me which pages were last visited, lifeless?
<lifeless> kiko: 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [15/Jul/2005:14:51:10 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/@@/launchpad.js HTTP/1.1" 200 16157 "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; it-IT; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050511 Firefox/1.0.4"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [15/Jul/2005:14:51:11 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/@@/launchpad.png HTTP/1.1" 200 5403 "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; it-IT; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050511 Firefox/1.0.4"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [15/Jul/2005:14:51:11 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/@@/defaultFavicon.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 1289 "" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; it-IT; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050511 Firefox/1.0.4"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [15/Jul/2005:14:51:11 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/++resource++info_icon.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 1274 "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; it-IT; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050511 Firefox/1.0.4"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [15/Jul/2005:14:51:11 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/++resource++product_icon.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 1229 "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; it-IT; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050511 Firefox/1.0.4"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - 16812 [15/Jul/2005:14:51:12 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/people/filoc HTTP/1.1" 200 11839 "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.7.9) Gecko/20050711 Firefox/1.0.5"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [15/Jul/2005:14:51:12 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/++resource++bullet.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 322 "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; it-IT; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050511 Firefox/1.0.4"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - 16812 [15/Jul/2005:14:51:16 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/people/ubuntumembers HTTP/1.1" 200 5512 "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/filoc" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.7.9) Gecko/20050711 Firefox/1.0.5"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - 16812 [15/Jul/2005:14:51:35 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/people/filoc/+editsshkey HTTP/1.1" 200 5274 "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/filoc" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.7.9) Gecko/20050711 Firefox/1.0.5"
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - 16812 [15/Jul/2005:15:08:54 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/people/filoc/+codesofconduct HTTP/1.1" 200 4783 "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/filoc/+editsshkey" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.7.9) Gecko/20050711 Firefox/1.0.5"
<lifeless> I've revoked access to pomsgset again.
<lifeless> sorry, but its the only reliable way right now, I fly in 8 hours
<lifeless> stub arrives in abut 6
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  Closes #1212; Clean up an new implementations on Distro/Distrorelease bits. (patch-2105: daniel.debonzi@canonical.com)
<lifeless> kiko: night all. if lp really dies HARD I'll be home and awake from 6am to 7am GMT+1000 - sms or ring me then and I'll resurrect it. Or grab elmo who is in the right tz at the moment.
<kiko> okidok
<lifeless> but I need to sleep now, or I'll be dead tomorrow
<kiko> cprov, why do you use GPGKeySet but GpgHandler?
<kiko> you should use GPG or Gpg consistently
<kiko> rs=kiko on fixing that
<cprov> kiko: IMHO, GpgHandler is correct camelcase name, I did it, GPGKey... exists before me. Are you sure we should perform this huge renaming ?
<kiko> is it huge?
<kiko> you should have followed whatever case was being used
<kiko> I think yes, we need to rename it.
<cprov> kiko: yes, it is, but if you stronlgy recommend, I can do
<kiko> 19 files
<cprov> kiko: right, noted in my queue ETA weekend, maximun monday morning -> rename GPGKey*, following the correct CamelCase patern "GpgHandler"
<kiko> it's not terribly urgent but it's going to avoid being yelled at
<cprov> kiko: correct, thanks  ... 
<salgado> you can do this and read the diff/run the tests to see if something went wrong: sed -i 's/GPGKey/GpgKey/g'
<cprov> kiko: right, it does not receive high priority ;), indeed it will help
<kiko> salgado, do you think Gpg is better than GPG?
* kiko doesn't care
<cprov> salgado: -> regexp-fu in action 
<cprov> kiko: salgado, my vote is GpgKey  syntax, you ?
<salgado> kiko, I don't care either
<kiko> maybe stevea would care
<kiko> or Kinnison 
* Kinnison doesn't mind.
<Kinnison> GpgKey is a WikiWord, GPG is kinda more "correct"
<Kinnison> GnuPrivacyGuardKey
<Kinnison> :-)
<cprov> Kinnison: good point, GPGkey, GPGkeySet, GPGHandler ... you change my mind 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  obsolete absolute_url for IBug and IBugTask. replace with canonical_url. (patch-2106: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<jblack> cprov: I have your access point. I also have a second, used one for you, and a third used one if you'd like it
<jblack> The brand new one is an 801.11/bg. The two used ones are b only.
* debonzi -> Lunch
<cprov> jblack: dude, what's up ? 3 ?  what do you have in mind ?
<kiko> jblack, I want one of cprov doesn't :-)
<cprov> jblack:  ehe are they all gift for us, poor brazillians
<cprov> kiko -> stealling candy from kids
<jblack> I've owed cprov the bg since oxford, when he loaned me enough money to get home. 
<jblack> The other ones I don't need (I moved to g myself last week) any more, so the two b's that I have aren't strictly necessary. 
<cprov> jblack: I'm going to lunch now, you are welcome in my house with or without  the APs, I don't care, this is an old story, man 
<jblack> You're getting the bg. You don't have a choice. =) 
<cprov> jblack: ok, thanks man ... but remember it is not extrictly necessary to have nice time here. 
* cprov is painfully hungry, lunch time 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix the edition of archuser/ircid/jabberid and allow people to delete them. I'll work on this next week, to allow people to add multiple archusers, ircids and wikinames, so this is mainly a workaround until I get things working properly. r=kiko (patch-2107: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<Mez> can someone explain thekarma system to me/
<kiko-fud> sure
<kiko-fud> Mez, actions in launchpad credit you with karma based on fixed points attributed to specific action types
<Mez> what type of actions?
<Mez> actions that I make, or actions someone makes against me
<kiko-fud> actions you perform in the system
<jblack> I wonder why my karma is for all the products I've created, described, imported... :) 
<Mez> Tis ok, the other day I had 56
<Mez> 5 *
<Mez> I thought that was cause I was a member
<Mez> looked and I ahve 25 :P
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/martin-sourceguru/+edit
<Mez> that shows the old wiki Address
<kiko-fud> how odd
<kiko-fud> your karma decreased?
<Mez> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/martin-sourceguru/+edit
<Mez> no - it was oringlla 5 - I hit the 6 by accident
<kiko-fud> oh
<kiko-fud> heh
<Mez> when is calendar going to be available for groups?
<kiko-fud> good question
<kiko-fud> Mez, can you file a bug on that please?
<Mez> the wiki or the calendar thing?
<Mez> where do i file bugs?
<Mez> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+FILEBUG ??
<Mez> without caps
<Mez> bug #1462
<kiko-fud> yep
<kiko-fud> thanks
<jblack> Ok. last chance to reach me before I go offline
<cprov> jblack: have a nice trip, bring me US candies if you can ;) 
<jblack> um, what kind? 
<jblack> cprov: ? 
<cprov> jblack: any kind ;) nothing special, must be extremely SWEET 
<jblack> ok. a pile of the sweetest candy I can find. 
<jblack> see you guys on the flip side. :) 
<cprov> jblack: see you 
<bradb> mpt, where art thou?
<bradb> kiko-fud: so, malone menus. the information i've been given about what menus Malone should have doesn't seem to have much been thought through. i wonder if you could offer some insight?
<bradb> kiko-fud: for example, i've been told to have three menu options: "%s Bugs", "Report a Bug" and "Show Reports". clicking on "Show Reports" is supposed to take you to the Advanced Search screen. but search results are supposed to highlight the "Show Reports" tab as well.
<bradb> this begs the question: if i do a "Simple" search, and suddenly find myself to have jumped under the "Show Reports" tab, how do i then go to the advanced search screen? :)
<bradb> i'm wondering if "%s Bugs" should maybe just be a keywords/bug id search box (no search results), and then create another "Advanced Search" tab which just shows all the widgets, and then have the target of those be the "Show Reports" tab. (nothing fancy at first though, this small "redesign" would basically involve a small change to the logic so that no results are shown the very first time you land on a +bugs screen)
<bradb> otoh, maybe i'm just completely overlooking something in the menu layouts and not realizing it
<bradb> (btw, i've already broken simple and advanced into two screens on this branch and removed that horrible Simple/Advanced button
<bradb> )
<kiko-fud> ah, cool
<kiko-fud> well
<kiko-fud> I've been thinking about malone menus today as well
<kiko-fud> I haven't managed to find a good solution for the actions portlet yet :-(
<kiko-fud> otoh the menus don't even support the standalone bug page -- nice, eh? 
<kiko-fud> eu volto
<kiko-fud> (iow, I'll be back)
<kiko-fud> mpool in-town
<kiko-fud> bradb, would you have a heart-attack if I selectively added the word "task" back to a portlet and a page?
<kiko-fud> we need a name for task
<kiko-fud> we're just working around it for the moment
<bradb> we totally do, you're right
<bradb> if it were called "bug", what problems would that create?
<bradb> kiko-fud: and yes, i know, i'm hurtin' about the fact that the menu system doesn't even really help the standalone bug page too :/
<bradb> die actions portlet die
* bradb writes an email to launchpad@/mpt meanwhile
<bradb> salgado: btw, i had to halt work on the malone menu branch again (blocked on mpt's response to launchpad@ email), so if you do happen to get a chance to review code today, i've put a branch in your queue with small usability fixes and code cleanup
<lifeless> hows lp ?
<salgado> lifeless, seems fine
<salgado> bradb, ok, if I have some time I'll look at it
<lifeless> Exception exceptions.AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'cache'" in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0xb6d7f80c>> ignored
<lifeless> spiv ^^^ comments ?
<salgado> bradb, ping
<bradb> salgado: pong
<salgado> so, in all these blank lines you're just removing spaces?
<bradb> yes
<bradb> the delete-trailing-whitespace emacs macro ;)
<salgado> and another thing: it's usually a good idea to coordinate with some reviewer when you're going to do a change like this, that is, that touches a lot of files but is easy to review
<salgado> this way you avoid some conflicts by getting your branch reviewed soon
<bradb> ah, ok, noted for the future
<lifeless> if its just whitespspace, it should be trivial
<salgado> no, it's not just whitespaces. there's some other small fixes
<kiko-fud> bradb, the problem with calling the task a bug is twofold
<kiko-fud> first, there is no way of telling what page the user needs to go to
<kiko-fud> the uhh bug page with comments 
<kiko-fud> and the bug page without comments
<kiko-fud> the second problem is that links are ambiguous
<kiko-fud> bug #1 ...
<salgado> bradb, what's the reason to use the default-editform.pt as the pagetemplate for the +duplicate page, instead of creating a new one and using something like metal:use-macro="context/@@launchpad_editform/editform"?
<bradb> salgado: because it's the easier, no-work solution
<bradb> if there were a benefit to having created a whole template specifically for that, i would have though
<kiko-fud> being able to put a <title>?
<salgado> you could have used different pagetitles
<kiko-fud> that's only one of the benefits
<bradb> that's just a nasty bug in the pagetitle machinery
<bradb> that SteveA said he was going to fix yesterday
<bradb> in fact, we used to have a way to do it, but it got removed, according to SteveA
<kiko-fud> bradb, are you against re-adding the task word?
<kiko-fud> I'm okay with using something else, but... what? :)
<bradb> kiko-fud: not really. i worry about a normal person being able to work with that word though. but it's hard to say at this stage if it will be confusing or not.
<bradb> the word bug "sighting" has gone through my mind a few times, but, meh
<kiko-fud> bradb, I added a <span class="explain"> to the bug pag and tweaked it a bit
<kiko-fud> page
<kiko-fud> it might not be a full dud
<kiko-fud> bradb, if I commit this, would you be interested in pulling my branch and seeing what you think?
<bradb> kiko-fud: sure, but won't have time today, i don't think. is that ok?
<kiko-fud> you suck!
<bradb> (i.e. is monday ok?)
<bradb> !
<bradb> how big is it?
<bradb> and what does it fix?
<kiko-fud> it's the same tree you looked at before, remember?
<bradb> oh, i didn't know you were talking about that branch
<kiko-fud> yeah
<kiko-fud> baby cakes
<bradb> sure, i could look at it
<kiko-fud> you rock!
<bradb> :P
<kiko-fud> let me diff, commit and mirror
<kiko-fud> I'll ping you
<bradb> sounds good
<kiko-fud> you're much better than PQM
<kiko-fud> I mean
<kiko-fud> like 100000x much better
<kiko-fud> like PQM if PQM was a naked waitress
<bradb> much better than pqm eh? wow, i'm *honoured*. :P
<salgado> bradb, oh, you have r=salgado with that changes, of course
<salgado> forgot to say in the email
<bradb> cool, thanks. just finishing up the one-bugmail-per-recipient patch.
<kiko> bradb, count-down to merge
<bradb> t-minus 30 mins...
<bradb> er, are your changes committed?
<jblack> Flight was canceled
<jblack> Somebody had the gal to schedule a hurricane during my flight days
<kiko> jblack, no joke?
<jblack> No joke
<kiko> when is it going to happen?
<jblack> THey booked me through a different airport tomorrow.
<jblack> But the eastern us is hosed, because of the remnants of that hurricane. 
<kiko> that's foobed
<kiko> can you please tell me your rebooking date? 
<jblack> Yeah. 
<kiko> I need to cancel your pickup /now/
<jblack> Saturday: Flight 4614 AVP (13:23) -> Atlanta (15:40)
<kiko> and from atlanta?
<jblack> Saturday: Flight 105  Atlanta (19:45) -> GRU (Sunday, 06:05)
<jblack> kiko: You should have already canceled my pickup. :) 
<jblack> Remember? Fadm is picking me up and I was going to spend saturday night in Sao Paulo? 
<kiko> ah. true.
<jblack> (fadm for fadmthiago. His first name is actually Thiago) 
<kiko> yeah, thiago macieira
<kiko> his surname means appletree
<jblack> So, the good news is I should still get there on time. The bad news is that Eastern US flights are a mess, and there's a chance that there may be further problems. 
<kiko> yeah
<jblack> (on time for work) 
<kiko> hope for snow
<kiko> martin's safely here already
<jblack> Hope hope hope. Closing dulles & Atlanta (I imagine reagan too) .... <shudder> 
<kiko> wow
<kiko> bradb, committed and mirrorred
<kiko> launchpad--devel--0--patch-84
<kiko> or christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0
<kiko> pull it and smile
<bradb> heh, thansk
<bradb> kiko: so, just to be clear, will it be sufficient for me to look just at only launchpad--devel--0--patch-84?
<bradb> s/just //
<kiko> bradb, nah, look at everything, it's  good for you
<bradb> ok :)
* kiko is finishing off a pretty neat lint script
* bradb does some good ole ctrl-z on getting kiko's branch to delete a view gigs of cache hate
<jblack> Heh. I get a booby prize though. 
<jblack> bradb: battlestar galactica tonight
<bradb> ?
<bradb> er, i meant "few" not "view"...anyway
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Minor template fixes and import corrections; helps bug 1153 (patch-2108: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<kiko> wooo!
<kiko> pqm loves me
#launchpad 2005-07-21
* bradb tries a third time to baz get kiko's changes
<bradb> "Applying 98 revisions"...i can't think of one good reason under the sun of why i should see that when baz get'ing kiko's branch.
<jblack> What's the problem? 
<jblack> You doubt that he comitted 98 times? 
<bradb> .........
<bradb> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<bradb> tar: Child returned status 1
<bradb> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<bradb> baz: uncaught exception: -1:(arch_get_patch: tar exitted with non-0 status)
<bradb>   please report this as a bug to bazaar@lists.canonical.com
<bradb> jblack: the problem is that it sends a very hostile message to the user. it says "screw you sucker! you ain't goin' ANYWHERE tonight!"
<bradb> and now, heck, it appears i can't even get the branch at all
* bradb tries getting rf instead
<bradb> hm, no, maybe delta instead
<jblack> tar exited with non 0....
<jblack> That implies that the archvie is corrupted on the filesystme level
<cprov> jblack: dude, do you still working ?!?!
<bradb> jblack: whose archive?
<jblack> brabd: whichever archive its building the revision for.
<jblack> cprov: My flight today was cancelled, so I fly tomorrow instead. 
<bradb> p.s. i'm now doing: baz delta --diffs $rocketfuel christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0 > kikos_changes.patch
<jblack> cprov: Got you sweet stuff, btw.
<jblack> bradb: Can you tell which revision tar is complaining about? 
<cprov> jblack: ohh dear ... 
<bradb> jblack: christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0 is my best guess, but i have absolutely no idea if that's the real problem.
<jblack> I couldn't get you chocolate (its middle of the summer in the US and it would have melted in the car) but I did get you hard candy. 
<jblack> bradb: mind giving me the location? I'll try doing a get here.
<bradb> jblack: sftp://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/home/warthogs/archives/christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge
<jblack> registering... getting (this will take awhile) 
<bradb> bah, failed again, i give up
<bradb> the bottom of the error message looked like:
<bradb> tar: launchpad--devel--0--patch-3.patches/patches/daemons: Cannot mkdir: No such file or directory
<bradb> tar: launchpad--devel--0--patch-3.patches/patches/daemons/librarian.tac.patch: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<bradb> tar: launchpad--devel--0--patch-3.patches/patches/daemons/trebuchet.tac.patch: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<bradb> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<bradb> baz: uncaught exception: -1:(arch_get_patch: tar exitted with non-0 status)
<bradb> oh, i'm out of space again :/
<bradb>   please report this as a bug to bazaar@lists.canonical.com
<jblack> Ahhh. 
<bradb> but i wasn't before
<jblack> Running out of disk space would cause that problem.
<bradb> (i.e. the previous two times it errored out)
<jblack> maybe your archive cache and archive lib are loaded up? 
<bradb> i've deleted them several times in the last 20 minutes
<jblack> personally, I suggest you bite the bullet and get a shiny new 200 gig drive rather than prune, but you're the master of your machine. 
<bradb> jblack: i suggest the caching be fixed rather than making every user by a baz-sized hard drive. ;)
<bradb> s/by a/buy a/
<jblack> How about pruning out extra debs in /var/cache/apt...whatever,  /var/log... maybe cutting your pr0n back to the 5 best gigs. 
<bradb> dude, i had 1,3 GIGS of free space!
<jblack> bradb: Yeah. Some code to limit libraries to an arbitrary revision would be nice. 
<jblack> is your library sparse or nonsparse? 
<bradb> sparse
<jblack> how big is it? 
<jblack> (that will take some time to check)
<bradb> it's empty (again) now
<bradb> 2,2G free, here we go again...
<bradb> (with the delta command above)
<jblack> Do you use , in place of . ? 
<jblack> So you're saying "2 gigs 200 megs" ? 
<bradb> i guess so. french thing.
<jblack> Ok. Just making sure.
<kiko> bradb, this is HILARIOUS
<jblack> The library shouldn't be filling 2.2 gigs if you're blanking it and then diffing kiko.
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~ $ baz delta --diffs $rocketfuel christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0 > kikos_changes.patch
<jblack> It should be the size of 3 or 4 launchpad trees.
<bradb> * Scanning for full-tree revision ....................................................................................... done.
<bradb> * from archive cached: rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2072
<bradb> * Applying 36 revisions ..
<bradb> at this point, "Applying 36 revisions" is BAD NEWS to me.
<bradb> bazaar, i *don't* want you to tell me that. i have a lot to do tonight, and it don't include you.
<jblack> Are you linux or os-10 ? 
<kiko> linux, jblack 
<bradb> ubuntu
<kiko> he's been linux for about 10 years now
* kiko winks 
<jblack> I'm not quite sure what to say here...
<jblack> You're wiping the libraries that caches revision building, then complaining that they have to be built? 
<bradb> down to 1,8G...
<bradb> (we'll see if this delta goes ok. fourth time might be the charm.)
<jblack> btw, if you think baz is bad, you should see git. =) 
<jblack> How big is your hard drive? 
<bradb> 80G
<kiko> bradb, just erase half of that porn and baz will squeal with glee
<bradb> home partition is only 9G
<jblack> If you don't mind me asking, what's taking up the other 78 gigs? 
<bradb> i don't want to embarass myself by filling up /usr with a revision library
<jblack> can't you just carve something off with lvm? 
<kiko> bradb, 9G home partition? where do you store all that "source code"?
<jblack> You could turn off revision libraries, but performance is going to be bad. 
<bradb> heh heh
<bradb> btw, the reason i only have about 2,2G left is because i like flac
<kiko> I don't use revlibs at all ftr
<jblack> kiko: ???? You serious? 
<bradb> * Applying 36 revisions .................................... done.
<bradb> * Scanning for full-tree revision ..................................................................................................................................................... done.
<kiko> yeah
<bradb> * from archive cached: rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-1671
<bradb> * Applying 98 revisions .................
<kiko> I don't care for revlibs
<bradb> (1.6G and counting now...)
<jblack> bradb, if you don't have room for a revision lib, turn it off.
<jblack> Ok. done getting kiko.
<bradb> jblack: just wondering: is there any particular reason that the speed/cache size issue isn't a developer priority right now? is there something more beneficial to the lp team right now than improving the speed and cache size issues?
<jblack> the first time, cold, it took 15 minutes.
<kiko> bradb, they are working on imports, don't twist jblack's arm
<kiko> there's a lot of booze to import
<bradb> sorry, particularly bad baz/pqm week for me
<kiko> they got vodka from finland, sake from japan, caipirinhas from the 3rd world
<jblack> bradb: The baz team is spending about 90% of its efforts on imports right now.
<jblack> The other ten is eaten up by meetings, workflow sync.
<jblack> Getting baz with a revlib the second time while hot was 1 min 29 secs
<jblack> Getting baz with a revlib, with --link the third time, while hot, was 7.5 seconds.
<bradb> i'd love to do --link, if fl-cow were apt-get installable in hoary
<kiko> 192.168.99.199/~kiko/launchpad.tar.gz
<cprov> jblack: another wierd situation in baz, I've interrupt a commit process at:
<jblack> Why's it not in hoary? 
<cprov> * Creating revlib entry for celso.providelo@canonical.com/launchpad--gpg-ng--0--patch-58
<cprov> ^X
<kiko> interrupted commits, hoho
<cprov> jblack:  since it, baz is lost, no status, nothing usable
<jblack> what's broken for you?
<cprov> jblack: 5 minutes for a status
<cprov> jblack: after this user-crash
<bradb> jblack: 
<bradb> * Applying 98 revisions ...........................................................................................
<bradb> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<bradb> tar: Child returned status 1
<bradb> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<bradb> baz: uncaught exception: -1:(arch_get_patch: tar exitted with non-0 status)
<bradb>   please report this as a bug to bazaar@lists.canonical.com
<bradb> can this possibly be anything to do with DNS or connectivity issues?
<jblack> bradb: Didn't we already get to the bottom of it, that your filesystem is too small for a revision library? 
<jblack> cprov: what was the error? 
<bradb> jblack: nope, as i already said, it wasn't out of space the first two times it failed. not now either.
<bradb> /dev/hda5             9,2G  7,4G  1,4G  85% /home
<cprov> jblack: ok, looks like solved, did "baz library-remove launchpad--gpg-ng--0--patch-58"
<jblack> bradb: wfm
<jblack> cprov: great. =)
<cprov> jblack:  it rebuild the revlib, and baz archive-mirror sends the stuff 
<jblack> bradb: could you be running out of space in /tmp as well? 
<cprov> jblack: thanks
<bradb> jblack: nope
<bradb> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<bradb> /dev/hda3             9,2G  4,5G  4,3G  52% /
<bradb> tmpfs                 252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm
<bradb> /dev/hda5             9,2G  7,4G  1,4G  85% /home
<bradb> /dev/hda6              37G  2,2G   33G   7% /usr
<bradb> /dev/hda7             9,2G  3,6G  5,2G  42% /var
<bradb> none                  5,0M  600K  4,5M  12% /dev
<jblack> bradb: Would you mind emailing me a long log, from the line where you type in the command, until the line where you're returned to the shell? 
<bradb> kiko: what's the external IP for that download? :)
<kiko> bradb, only the eleet have access to that one :)
<bradb> heh
<kiko> what does baz gzip ffs
<bradb> jblack: sent. it's not actually that long either.
<kiko> bradb, just rm -rf something
<kiko> and then do it again
<kiko> actually
<kiko> why don't you merge my tree in?
<bradb> third time i've done exactly that!
<kiko> oh
* cprov waves good night all
<bradb> kiko: merging == risk of conflicts
<kiko> could your revlibs be foobed
<jblack> bradb: For some reason, tar on your system is failing. 
<kiko> bradb, you don't have a free branch of rocketfuel?
<kiko> bradb, I'm synced up with RF
<bradb> jblack: can it be a connectivity issue?
<jblack> Its not kiko's archive, because I can get it here.
<jblack> Maybe its your archive cache. 
<jblack> maybe you ran out of space and have a partial revision stuck in there
<kiko> my archive! the nerve!
<bradb> jblack: it's totally empty dude
<jblack> Not your arch library. your arch cache
<bradb> except for =greedy and =sparse
<bradb> oh
<bradb> kiko: nope, i could get one though
* bradb tries getting rf
<bradb> jblack: have you somehow from the error message been able to rule out a connectivity issue?
<jblack> rm -rf .arch-cache/archives/christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/*
<jblack> bradb: Not strictly speaking, no, but it doesn't sound like a conenctivity problem to me, because you can reach some of his stuff. 
<jblack> I can reach all of his stuff, you can reach all.What sort of connectivity problem would prevent you from hitting a particular .tar.gz file? 
<jblack> I think what's happened here is that your starved filesystem broke baz at a really unusual time, and you've got something half written somewhere.
<jblack> the two places we cache are in a library, if available, and .arch-cache
<bradb> right, merging into a fresh rf checkout now. maybe the rm -rf foo did it
<jblack> also, baz can sometimes sneak out of its tree looking for a sister tree that works, and use that as an impromptu read-only library (I know, I know)
<bradb> jblack: question: why is it merging in 98 revisions when i merge into a fresh rf tree that kiko says he's synched up to?
<bradb> sorry, s/merging in/"Applying %d revisions"/
<jblack> bradb: because 98 revisions back is the latest cached revision in the archive.
<jblack> baz stores just the changes between revisions normally. 
<jblack> so, in order to get a full tree, it has to find the most recent full copy of the tree it can get its hands on, then apply the changes for the following revisions, one at a tme
<bradb> jblack: when i empty out my revlib, why doesn't isn't it trying to apply 2108 patches to rocketfuel?
<bradb> s/doesn't//
<bradb> for some reason, i had the impression it was smart enough to do a bit of virtualization
<jblack> because somewhere between base-0 and patch-2108, a cached revision was created and stored in the archive.
<jblack> That happens by default once every 50 revisions.
<bradb> ah
<jblack> that you have to build 98 revisions from kiko tells me he's either using an older baz, has disabled cached revisions, or told mirroring to not upload cached revisions.
<jblack> or a couple other possibilities
<bradb> * from archive cached: rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-1671
<bradb> * Applying 98 revisions .................................................................................................. done.
<bradb> Read from remote host chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com: Connection reset by peer
<bradb> * Scanning for full-tree revision failed to query archive:
<bradb>   revision: rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2108
<bradb>   location: sftp://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel@canonical.com
<bradb> * Searching for best merge point bradb
<bradb> damn dude, i really think there's some connectivity problem action going on here
<jblack> That looks like connectivity to me.
<bradb> my wireless is flaky sometimes. sometimes it seems like DNS works only 2/3 tries, if that
<jblack> I can get on chinstrap with no problem.
<bradb> no, the connectivity would be my problem, not chinstrap
<bradb> that's what made me lean towards asking about it before though, admittedly, i too wouldn't see a relationship between the gzip failure messages earlier and a connectivity problem.
<jblack> Yeah. why break _there_, and consistantly at that? 
<jblack> more likely it broke at some other time, and wedged something. 
<jblack> I'm hungry. I don't want to make dishes since I'm leaving tomorrow (again). 
<jblack> I think I'm going out.
<bradb> right, got kiko's changes, diffing now
<kiko> wwooo!
<bradb> kiko: first thing i might improve:
<bradb>  class BugWatch(SQLBase):
<bradb> +    """A watch, which links a Malone bug to a bug in a foreign bugtracker"""
<bradb> what about: """A link between an IBug and a bug in an external tracker."?
<bradb> er, sorry
<bradb> that docstring should also be in the iface, not the content class
<bradb> oh...that "Change information for ..." text on the bug edit page is an interesting improvement.
<bradb> and he gets rid of the table for also reported in! :)
<bradb> kiko: is portlet-bug-people only used on the bug page? (the name implies yes, but just wanted to be sure)
<bradb> kiko: this is evil: <ul tal:condition="python: not request.getURL().endswith('+edit')"> :)
<kiko> bradb, now, yes
<kiko> it used to be also used in the person page
<kiko> sorry
<kiko> it used to be also used in the bugtask page
<kiko> bradb, yes, it's evil. do you have a suggestion?
<bradb> thinking, while finishing off the rest of the review
<kiko> I thought of many solutions but none were as simple
<kiko> it's a damned hack, agreed
<bradb> are you totally against putting the link in a little actions portlet, *just for now*? (since we've already got actions portlet everywhere anyway)
<kiko> a one-item actions portlet? :-)
<bradb> yeah, that's the problem, hm, /me thinks
<kiko> my solution is crude but works :)
<bradb> another option i can think of, slightly crude, but somewhat cleaner, is to define a method on BugTaskEditView
<bradb> viewingEditScreen, or something
<bradb> then tal:condition="view/viewingEditScreen|nothing" (or perhaps a better name for that method)
<kiko> that doesn't work
<kiko> BugTaskEditView is not the view for tha tportlet
<kiko> it makes me feel like crying
<kiko> I tried doing that
<bradb> oh, ViewWithBugTaskContext, argh, bad memories
<kiko> yes
<kiko> right
<bradb> kiko: response coming along in about 3 mins
<kiko> thanks 
<kiko-zzz> time for some dinner
<bradb> sent!
<bradb> kiko-zzz: ^^^
* bradb heads out, later all
<bradb> thanks for putting up with my ranting jblack, hope you have better luck getting to brazil tomorrow ;)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Validators should return NULL ON NULL INPUT (patch-2109: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Refactor database sanity checks to not leave an open connection (patch-2110: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  linkchecker tweaks (patch-97: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  Trivial fixes lost in PQM (patch-98: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  linkchecker tweaks (patch-99)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  linkchecker tweaks (patch-100: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
#launchpad 2005-07-22
<jblack> Just wanted to let everyone know I made it to Brazil with no problem, excepting really loud travellers and a bumpy landing. :) 
<bob2> hah, yay
<Keybuk> It's not the landing at Sao Paulo you have to worry about
<Keybuk> it's the take-off
<Keybuk> last time I visited (May last year) we flew out on Varig
<Keybuk> it was a pretty old craft, that couldn't really do trans-atlantic but they were anyway
<Keybuk> and it was full
<Keybuk> the pilot didn't seem in any particular hurry to take off
<Keybuk> and we weren't going anywhere near fast enough
<Keybuk> it was when we hit the rumble-strip at the end of the run way that we finally left the ground
<Keybuk> it was _very_ close
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [rs=kiko]  Renaming GpgHandler to GPGHandler, which follows thestandard GPGKey* (GnuPrivacyGuardKey). (patch-2111: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<lifeless> jblack: are you at the hotel ?
<madduck> will the malone and rosetta databases be available for direct access?
<madduck> or are the going to be kept by canonical secretly>?
<Burgundavia> for rosetta, you can already pull all the pos/etc . out of it
<Burgundavia> for rosetta the pos/etc. are already downloadable
<Burgundavia> and that is bulk of the data for malone
<Burgundavia> s/malone/rosetta
<madduck> what i mean is raw access so that i can pull up a mirrored launchpad somewhere else
<madduck> or a launchpad containing only a subset of the data.
<Burgundavia> once rosetta is open-sourced, you can pull all the POs out and start your own, from what I understand (I am not a canonical employee or a luanchpad developer)
<stub> Last I heard there will be XML-RPC methods to access Malone, but it isn't implemented or fully specced yet. There is no point attempting to keep this stuff private even if we wanted to - it could always be screen scraped.
<stub> There won't be database dumps available, because we need to ensure private bugs remain private
<madduck> ha!
<madduck> so there's a potential conflict...
<Burgundavia> private bugs include security bugs
<madduck> sure thing.
<madduck> http://www.joachim-breitner.de/blog/archives/60-Launchpad,-Google-and-why-Microsoft-is-not-the-problem.html
<madduck> i think he's spreading fud, but maybe not...
<Burgundavia> I read that
<madduck> and?
<stub> vendor-sec has various restrictions - you want to be informed of vulnerabilities there are certain things you need t agree to and coordinated releases of bug fixes are one of them. I'm not sure of the full details.
<madduck> i am. and sure.
<Burgundavia> to the best of my knowledge, there are no private bugs that are not security related
<madduck> so if i am XYZ and i can prove trust by vendor-sec, i could get a dump?
<stub> madduck: Nope. Otherwise product developers who want to use Malone and want private bugs would be pissed.
<madduck> mh.
<madduck> i have to go, but we should talk more...
<stub> We could probably give full dumps of public bugs
<lifeless> all the rcs data collected is free, immedaitely.
<lifeless> (just reading that blog)
<Burgundavia> even debian bts hides security bugs, no?
<madduck> no
<madduck> gotta go.
<madduck> cu
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-43)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Clear message at the end of 'switch' (patch-32: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<Mez> thelove ?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-44)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: apply-delta returns immediately when FROM and TO are the same revision. (patch-33: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-45)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Clean error message when an invalid archive name is provided in arch_archives_get_archive_ini_no_default (patch-34: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
#launchpad 2005-07-23
<carlos> morning
* Kinnison is doing a dogfood update, anyone using dogfood be aware it might go wonky...
<mdke> is rosetta still out of use?
<mdke> I can't access any pages
<Kinnison> My understanding is that a bunch of rosetta's tables had their access revoked because of a DoS we discovered last week.
<Kinnison> I imagine lifeless or stub would know more. Both are now in Brazil so won't be around for a few hours
<mdke> ouch
<mdke> okies
<carlos> mdke, yes, it's still "offline"
<carlos> mdke, I'm waiting for our DB master to review and approve the patch
<carlos> he should appear soon
<mdke> awesome
<daf> morning
<carlos> daf, morning!
<carlos> daf, back in .uk?
<Kinnison> dafness.
<daf> yep
<daf> carlos: did you reply to the guy asking about a Czech translation team?
<carlos> hmmm, I think I missed that
<carlos> will answer as soon as I finish my karma branch
<carlos> today
<daf> ok
<daf> carlos: did you do the IMP import that was requested?
<carlos> daf, before you review all your inbox. I worked on bug fixes last week. PO imports are stalled so I expended my time fixing and adding as much tests as possible and decided to import them this week
<carlos> I have my fixes approved since last week, but PQM hates me and gives weird errors and I'm not able to merge it
* carlos just discovered why his last request was not received by PQM... 
<Kinnison> There's nothing in PQM's merge queue right now
<carlos> Kinnison, I know, I just remembered that as I moved, my IP changed and my email relay was closed to my new IP when I requested the merge
<Kinnison> Heh
<daf> oops :)
<Kinnison> carlos: this is why I relay mail by ASMTP/TLS
<daf> this is why I relay mail over SSH ;)
<carlos> Kinnison, I should do it too, if you would share your config with me ;-) (are you using postfix?)
<carlos> daf, it makes no sense to do that with a desktop computer ;-)
<carlos> daf, as I don't move it too often
<daf> well, I don't have a desktop computer
<daf> right, I'm caught up on mail
<daf> except for the 424 messages on hte launchpad list
<daf> shall we have a meeting when I'm done with that?
<carlos> daf, tomorrow? :-P
<Kinnison> carlos: exim4
<Kinnison> carlos: I couldn't persuade postfix to do ASMTP/TLS on the submission port
<carlos> :-(
<daf> carlos: tomorrow?
<carlos> daf, if you have 424 messages to read....
<daf> most of them are bug mail and can be ignored
<carlos> I was joking, just ping me when you are ready
<daf> is "the huge pomsgset" query Rob mentioned the lastsubmission one?
<daf> or is that something different?
<carlos> daf, samething
<carlos> grr, my merge was rejected again....
<daf> have we tried to make that query faster?
<daf> also, don't forget to reply to the mails about Tibetan and Macedonian plural forms
<carlos> daf, I did but explain told me that it costs the same
<carlos> daf, and anyway, the cached value is faster
<carlos> much more faster
<carlos> and we don't need any cron script to update it
<daf> s/more//
<daf> that sounds good
<daf> I'm guessing you've added an attribute on POFile that gets updated automatically, right?
<carlos> right
<carlos> it's updated every time we add a new poselection
<daf> cool
<daf> did you see what I said about plural forms?
<carlos> yes, I saw it, I have a bunch of emails marked as pending to answer, don't worry
<daf> ok
<daf> right, I need food
<daf> back in a bit
<daf> carlos: meeting?
<carlos> daf, could we do it after lunch?
<kiko-zzz> hey ho
<carlos> I'm testing my karma changes atm and want to have lunch soon
<carlos> say at 13:00 UTC?
<carlos> kiko, hi!
<carlos> kiko, do you have stub near you? :-)
<daf> carlos: ok
<carlos> daf, could you test something for me?
<daf> what is it?
<carlos> carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--LaunchpadPoImportFeedback--0
<carlos> daf, pqm keeps rejecting it
<carlos> because librarian is not able to find a file that the test just added (it's not new code)
<carlos> daf, I cannot run test atm here, could you try to run them in your computer just in case you get some extra info? (I'm forwarding the error mail I get)
<daf> ok
<carlos> daf, thank you.
<kiko> carlos, not yet, but soon
<daf> kikoman!
<carlos> ok
<kiko> overwhelmed by email :-(
* daf discovers that Launchpad doesn't work with GCC 4.0
<daf> specifically, Zope doesn't compile
* daf switches back to 3.3
<carlos> daf, hmm I think you will have the same problems I'm having then....
<carlos> daf, my problem is with twistd2.0
<carlos> it does not work even with your patch
* carlos waits for Xorg fixed in breezy, so he can install debootstrap and develop inside a hoary chroot
<daf> carlos: is it the Librarian is failing to start?
<carlos> daf, it depends on how fast is your machine or the load it has
<carlos> sometimes you get a connection denied and when it's fast enough, you get a 500 internal server error
<carlos> daf, your patch does not work as the message you look for is printed before librarian is ready
<carlos>  s/as/because/
<daf> aha
<daf> spiv: you were planning to implement a proper solution to this, yes?
<daf> spiv: (involving the Librarian creating a file when it's ready, IIRC)
<spiv> daf: it's waiting for review
<daf> ok
<daf> in the meantime, perhaps we can look for a message that appears later in the log
<daf> just so carlos can land his stuff
<carlos> daf, well, the pqm error is unrelated with this issue
<daf> ah
<daf> ok, I'll run the tests now
<carlos> that problem is just preventing me to debug it in my local computer
<spiv> carlos: merge my branch?
<carlos> anyone that knows how launchpad events work?
<carlos> spiv, will that fix the internal server error I told you last week?
<carlos> spiv, anyway, I hope after lunch I will be able to install debootstrap and get a hoary chroot
<carlos> so all pain will disappear
<spiv> carlos: it will avoid the startup race, and also leave the logfile around for diagnosis.
<carlos> spiv, ok, branch?
<daf> carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--LaunchpadPoImportFeedback--0
<daf> ?
<daf> er
<daf>  andrew.bennetts@c.c/launchpad--librarian-cleanups--0
<daf> ?
<carlos> daf, thanks
<carlos> daf, I think karma support is done but I'm missing a hook or something because the notification is never executed...
<carlos> will ask salgado when he appears.
<daf> hmm
* carlos -> lunch 
<jblack> Guten Morning
<daf> carlos: looks like I'm getting the same errors you were getting
<daf> I'm going to go out for a bit to pick up a parcel
<daf> hopyfeully that will wake me up too
<Kinnison> cya soon daf
<bradb> morning
<BjornT_> good morning bradb 
<BjornT_> how's it going?
<bradb> hey BjornT_. pretty good, you?
<BjornT_> quit good as well. what's on your todo today?
<bradb> lp menus, one-bugmail-per-recipient, and a quick code review response to land a branch. what about you?
<BjornT_> cool. i'm going to fix a few bugs in the mail interface, and try to get threaded notifications working
<bradb> threaded notifications, in combination with one-bugmail-per-recipient will go a long way to improving the bugmail traffic that lands in people's Inbox, i think
<BjornT_> yeah, definitely. although the threading will be quite weird, since there's no threading in the web ui. 
<bradb> yup. it'll be interesting to hear what the users say about that once all the wires are connected.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Use a different <form> for adding a new email address in a person's email address page. Fix https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1348. (patch-2112: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<bradb> mpt: hey dude. did you have a chance to think about my most recent menu email that proposes four menu options?
<SteveA> four menu options?
<bradb> four menu options
<SteveA> the number shall not be two or three.  nor shall it number five.
<SteveA> if it shall number six, it shall be way off
<bradb> three sixes and you've got the devil on your back. four is fairly safe.
<carlos> daf, so I'm not alone in the land without tests... 
<carlos> stub, hi, around?
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<stub> carlos: Yes
<SteveA> carlos: tests before code!
<carlos> SteveA, I'm talking about not being able to run tests 
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> i'm just ranting
<SteveA> tests before code!
<carlos> stub, could you review the bug 1444 patch I did on Friday?
<carlos> stub, Rosetta is useless atm
<carlos> SteveA, ;-)
<stub> carlos: I did
<carlos> oh, didn't see any email
<daf> carlos: you probably need to do a transaction.commit in poimpot.txt
<carlos> daf, I think it's there...
<carlos> daf, as I told you, I didn't change that part of the code
<carlos> daf, yeah, transaction.commit is just before the error I'm getting
<daf> hmm
<daf> yeah, I see it
<stub> carlos: I forgot to CC you. Forwarded.
<daf> strange
<carlos> stub, thanks
<carlos> daf, absolutly
<daf> spiv: any ideas?
<daf> spiv: getting a LookupError on an alias immediately after adding it and doing a transaction.commit()?
<carlos> and it was working without problems...
<daf> there are other very similar bits of code in the same file which are not failing
<daf> hmm, no, wait
<daf> there are multiple failures like that
<Kinnison> If I have three or four changes which each could be merged [trivial] , is it okay if I merge them as an aggregate [trivial]  change, or should I be getting reviewed?
* Kinnison dances around wildly
<Kinnison> DEBUG:Dominator:php4/4:4.3.10-2ubuntu4 has been judged as superseded by php4/4:4.3.10-10ubuntu4
<Kinnison> daf: You around?
<daf> yes
<Kinnison> daf: Tomorrow, lunch @ free-press. You up for it?
<daf> certainly
<Kinnison> cool
<Kinnison> I'll prod you about times later
<daf> ok
<daf> grr, this doesn't make any sense
<bradb> SteveA: how's the page title love coming?
<sivang> Hey Kinnison 
<sivang> Kinnison: what's that php stuf? :-)
<Kinnison> sivang: It's part of launchpad's archive publication process
<Kinnison> sivang: I was happy that it seems to be dominating correctly
<daf> bradb: around?
<Kinnison> Keybuk: ping
<bradb> daf: yes
<daf> bradb: I'm just looking at the new bugmail format
<daf> and I've noticed the first field is not indented
<sivang> Kinnison: is figures by itself which packages (source) are superseded by which ?
<bradb> daf: by design, yes
<Kinnison> sivang: yep
<Kinnison> Although now it's crashing
* Kinnison pokes keybuk again
<daf> bradb: ok, just thought it looked a little odd
<sivang> launchpad is so interesting
<sivang> Kinnison: how do you judge it ? changlog entries?
<Kinnison> sivang: Currently it uses source package names, versions etc
<bradb> daf: would you think it better for "Affects:" to be indented at the same level as "Priority", "Status", etc. what if two bug "sites" were reported in one email?
<daf> hmmm
<daf> good point
<daf> it makes more sense now
<daf> though perhaps it might be more obvious if the Affects: were made to look more like a heading
<daf> maybe a line of --- under it or something
<daf> anyhow, my problem is that I don't know whether new bugs are on source packages or products
<bradb> daf: can you give me an example?
<bradb> (and, yes, it might be useful to make the "Affects:" line look more like a header, i agree)
<daf> bradb: Affects: The Launchpad
<daf> dilys doesn't know if that's a product or a package
<carlos> salgado, around?
<salgado> carlos, yep
<bradb> daf: what does dilys need to do more than take the string out of "Affects: (.+)$"?
<bradb> s/what/why/
<carlos> salgado, I think I have Rosetta integrated with the karma, but the events are not working so I'm missing something....
<daf> well, previously, she said "New bug #NNN in {source package,product} by John Jones: It don't work"
<carlos> salgado, should I raise the event by hand or is it raised automatically?
<daf> I could just remove the {source package,product} part
<bradb> daf: seems like $1 from the regex above is the most consistent/simple way to do it
<daf> also, the filtering rules use it
<daf> i.e. all bugs on source packages go to #ubuntu-bugs
<bradb> the filtering rules should be fine
<bradb> we discussed this before, right?
<daf> um, maybr
<bradb>  /ubuntu/i
<daf> maybe
<daf> ?
<bradb> daf: Affects: ubuntu mozilla-firefox
<daf> (ideally, it would be "all bugs on source package in Ubuntu go to #ubuntu-bugs", but it's fine for now
<daf> ah
<daf> ok, I didn't notice that
<daf> but that doesn't work either
<daf> Affects: The Launchpad
<bradb> what doesn't work/
<daf> hmm
<daf> well, you're assuming there's no products that start with "Ubuntu "
<daf> which is a bit dodgy
<daf> but I guess it's good enough
<daf> it might be a problem when there are more distributions, though
<salgado> carlos, you have to call notify() zope about the events your subscribers are registered to
<salgado> s/call//
<bradb> it should be ok for now, i think. but we might go back to the "Affects: foo (ubuntu)" if experience shows otherwise. ultimately though, you'll have X headers that'll make this trivial.
<daf> yay
<daf> X headers
<daf> bring 'em on
<bradb> maybe BjornT_ can sneak them in there while he's doing threading. otherwise probably something we can do within the next <insert slightly ambiguous timeframe here>
<daf> :)
<carlos> salgado, how?
<carlos> salgado, I don't see any notify call inside database/ 
* carlos tries to follow Malone with the notifications
<carlos> ok, I found it at browser/
<carlos> salgado, thanks
<salgado> carlos, np. :)
<bradb> carlos: if you use the SQLObjectEditView or SQLObjectAddView that I wrote, you shouldn't have to worry about calling notify.
<carlos> bradb, Yeah, I saw that code, but I have other events that are not raised that way
<bradb> ah
<bradb> perhaps we can abstract the object delta calculation logic into something view and not-view code can use
<carlos> btw SQLObjectAddView is still sending add and edit notifications
<carlos> br
<carlos> bradb, you have a XXX note about that, that's why I comment it here
<BjornT_> bradb: i could add some X headers, but it'd probably be best to spec them out first.
<carlos> bradb, that would be a good thing
<bradb> carlos: yeah, i don't think it ever gets triggered though. it's some kind of z3 magic that i don't particularly understand.
<bradb> BjornT_: indeed
<bradb> we have this in BugNotificationsHeaders, right? (at least, that's the holding place for it.)
<BjornT_> bradb: yeah, it's a place holder there.
<carlos> bradb, salgado: could I add notification code to database/ files? or is it view code?
<bradb> neither
<bradb> carlos: lib/canonical/launchpad/mailnotification.py
<bradb> it's got it's own spethial place!
<bradb> s/it's/its/
<bradb> s/spethial/spethal/
<carlos> well, karma is not a mail notification  :-D
<salgado> bradb, I think carlos is talking about notify()cation code
<bradb> carlos: heh, good point
<bradb> carlos: oh, the notify() stuff, you mean? sorry, i read that to mean that you were talking about mail notification sending code.
<salgado> carlos, I think the right place to put it is in browser code, but I don't know the rationale.
<bradb> carlos: what code are you talking about exactly?
<carlos> salgado, well, in my case it's a zopeless script what should execute it 
<carlos> bradb, to update karma actions
<bradb> carlos: in what way are the events being generated? by someone doing something in a browser? by some code running in a script?
<carlos> bradb, somecode running in a script
<carlos> but that code is inside database/
<bradb> carlos: hm, maybe best to ask SteveA where to put notify() code for a database/ script
<carlos> SteveA, hi
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  small usability fixes: de-underline release bug portlet links, vocab renaming. (patch-2113: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<mpt> bradb: I just got to your message about Malone menus and replied to it
<bradb> mpt: thanks
<mpt> and dang, I should have brought more warmer clothes
<bradb> mpt: you mention the "Advanced" button; are you saying that i should add that back to the page in my local branch?
<mpt> What did you replace it with?
<bradb> clean air
<bradb> and a fourth menu option
<bradb> "Advanced Search"
<mpt> It should be possible for you to be part-way through entering text you want to search for
<mpt> and then to realize that this search needs to be an advanced one
<bradb> should it be possible to access the advanced search screen when you're looking at an individual bug report?
<mpt> that's why it needs to be a button
<mpt> sure
<bradb> mpt: how would that happen?
<mpt> by clicking "Show Reports"
<mpt> (I remind you again that this categorization may be crack, but I haven't encountered a better one yet)
<bradb> mpt: how do i know that's where i go for an advanced search? how do i click that tab if it's already selected (which, according to your mail, it is.)
<mpt> selected != unlinked
<mpt> Malone should not have 9999 tabs
<bradb> i agree
<mpt> therefore each tab has to represent more than one page
<bradb> i agree with that as well
<mpt> therefore there are some cases where you can click a tab representing the section you're in at the moment, and it takes you somewhere else
<mpt> that's why LaunchpadMenus has separate linked and selected statuses
<mpt> so the search page is the "home" of the Show Reports section
<mpt> e.g. show me the bug reports made by bradb on the doap product that aren't fixed
<bradb> there's just one main thing i'm not clear on then: i think to myself "hm, i'm going to need to a do an advanced search to find what i want". i've never done one before. i'm looking at the bug page. what am i going to click on, and why would i click on that?
<mpt> If you're new to Malone, you'll probably click on "<context> bugs", and then on "Advanced Search" on that page
<mpt> because you won't have learnt yet that clicking "Show Reports" takes you to the same place straight away.
<bradb> i always thought that button was a bit of a cist, but i guess you don't
<mpt> well, search engines tend to just make it a link
<mpt> navigationally it makes sense as a link
<mpt> but I'd also like it to copy what you've entered so far, so that you don't need to enter it again
<bradb> sure, that makes sense to me. sounds like a job for a disclosure-based layout
<mpt> yes
<mpt> that would be ideal
<mpt> a disclosure-based layout would prove that my categorization was crap, though
<bradb> heh
<carlos> spiv, with your branch I'm able to use librarian like pqm does
<carlos> spiv, at least I don't get any 550 error or conection refused, just the 'LookupError' 
* morgs will be back late
<morgs> later, also
<carlos> kiko, salgado is stub around?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stub]  add launchpad.conf setting for changing statement_timeout (patch-2114: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<bradb> SteveA: is there a way to "comment out" a big chunk of a .txt doctest easily?
* bradb trips over security-proxied lists.
<bradb> SteveA: do we need a warning about using the builtin "isinstance" in our code? that would have saved me a couple hours just now.
<SteveA> bradb: you should know about isinstance.
<SteveA> bradb: by all means add something to the LaunchpadHackingFAQ page
<SteveA> bradb: to comment out a largh chunk of .txt doctest, copy it to another .txt file
<SteveA> and then remove what you don't want
<SteveA> so, notification code
<SteveA> it should be in database code
<SteveA> but
<SteveA> we need to be careful about any remaining scripts or systems that are not using zcml
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: bug 1444, performance problems that causes a DoS attack r=stub and [trivial (patch-2115: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<carlos> lifeless, please, could you cherrypick it? ^^^^^
<bradb> SteveA: "you should know about isinstance" -- I'm not sure if that means yes we need a warning, or no we don't. ;)
<bradb> yes, copying to another file is what i ended up doing to "comment out a large chunk of .txt doctest"
<Keybuk> Kinnison: pong
<SteveA> Keybuk: hello.  did elmo mention the lack of free diskspace on mawson?
<Keybuk> nope
<SteveA> mawson is running a bit low on disk space
<morgs> lifeless: with baz version 1.5~200507172216, when I do a baz switch it tells me "switched to revision" and lists the revision I switched FROM...
<Keybuk> ok, running my magic "clean up all my crap" script :)
<morgs> lifeless: although a baz tree-id shows it did what I wanted...
<Keybuk> hmm, I wasn't using much
<SteveA> maybe it is Kinnison then
<Keybuk> well, fsvo "much"
<Keybuk> my temporary directory isn't using much
<lifeless> morgs: thanks can you fie it in malone
<morgs> lifeless: OK
<ddaa> prefixMatch = re.match('^(.*)(%s)$' % filename, rcsName)
<ddaa> duh... regex metacharacters are _valid_ in file names, stupid!
<Keybuk> SteveA: I'm using no more than 12GB total
<Keybuk> so _totally_ isn't me
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-46)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Bugfix: print target revision in final "switch" message (not source) (patch-35: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-47)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: --show-ancestor and --two-way options for switch. (patch-36: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-48)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Display a message "switched to revision ..." at the end of "branch" (patch-37: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: [r=jamesh]  CVS.Module.prefix() to support regex metachars in file names (patch-101: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.25: Cherry pick patch-2115 (patch-4: carlos.perello@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<bradb> mpt: *drool* It's so much nicer when the listing page has no "search results" by default.
<bradb> Yet another step in the direction of making Malone look like a Real Bug Tracker
<bradb> mpt: I guess ideally it would be useful if 1. Simple Search, 2. Advanced Search and 3. Search Results were three different page templates, right?
<bradb> It seems like when MFP goes live each of those three pages will look sufficiently different to merit splitting them up now (which happens to be fairly straight forward to do.)
<carlos> stub, hi, I forgot to add to the email that you should execute the migration script after the patch is applied to production so the cache is updated with current production data
<stub> carlos: ok.
<carlos> stub, btw, could you send me the output of the other migration script you executed on staging on Thursday so I can check if all went well so we execute it on production?
<stub> carlos: No output until the exception saying its database connection was terminated. Looks like that script needs to be refactored to not chew up all that memory so it has a chance of completing.
<carlos> stub, do you think a flush will be enough?
<stub> carlos: I don't know if that will clear the caches out or not. Perhaps with recent changes to SQLObject, just committing will be enough - Steve or Spiv would know.
<carlos> ok, will ask tomorrow, now I want to go to sleep
* carlos checks that production is back
<stub> I havn't done the rollout yet - doing it now
<carlos> oh, ok
<carlos> stub, will you fix this: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1121723298.040.994704341538 ?
<carlos> stub, lifeless disabled pomsgset on production and seems like is still off
<stub> yup - I need to reenable the permissions
<carlos> ok, perfect, I suppose that the patch will be good enough to have Rosetta back
* carlos cross his fingers
<carlos> stub, btw, the migration data will take a while
<carlos> as it executes the code that was giving us so many problems for every  pofile we have in our system
<stub> So will launchpad need to be down while it is running?
<carlos> don't think so
<carlos> it's just a cached value
<carlos> is more a cosmetic thing than a critical functionality
<carlos> but we need it, of course
#launchpad 2005-07-24
<stub> carlos: updated, and data migration script running
<kiko-fud> ITS WORKING!
<kiko-fud> yarrr stub
<Nafallo> why can't I add my GPG key to launchpad?
<kiko-fud> Nafallo, what's the issue?
<kiko-fud> you /can/
<Nafallo> " Sorry, a system error occurred" <-- :-P
<Nafallo> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/nafallo/+editgpgkey
<kiko-fud> Nafallo, file a bug, nag cprov and nag me if that doesn't work
<Nafallo> trying to add: CC52241EFEA132F4B34AD7CC2DDA825B509CBA71
<Nafallo> oki
<kiko-fud> cprov, ping?
<cprov> kiko-fud: pong, I'm aware
<Nafallo> cprov: known problem? seems to be #1163
<cprov> Nafallo: probably not, I'm investigating, did you do it recently ? 
<Nafallo> cprov: yepp. 00:40 or something :-)
<Nafallo> ehm... 22:40 UTC ;-)
<cprov> Nafallo: much better in UTC ;)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> cprov: wb :-)
<Nafallo> I'm happy to do almost any bugtests you ask me to do :-)
<Nafallo> I can't reopen the bug either ;-)
<kiko-fud> we can
<cprov> kiko-fud: Nafallo: calm down, It could no be the same bug, so wait !
<kiko-fud> heh
<kiko-fud> okay
<Nafallo> cprov: oki. but then again, that bug just says we get the "sorry" message ;-).
<cprov> Nafallo: did you get "System Error" ?
<Nafallo> cprov: yes
* cprov looking
<Nafallo> the page that asks you to add a bug etcetera.
<cprov> Nafallo: dude, this is a name Christian Bjlevik
<Nafallo> cprov: yea. I know my name :-)
<Nafallo> don't tell me that's the error? ;-)
<cprov> Nafallo: yes it is ... how is your name in LP ?
<Nafallo> cprov: works good everywhere :-)
<cprov> Nafallo: GPGME doesn't accept UNICODE, so we need it in ASCII, not a big issue, but an anoying one
<Nafallo> cprov: something you can convert server-side? :-)
<cprov> Nafallo: we will fix it in LP, it's a known bug 
<Nafallo> cprov: oki :-)
<Nafallo> that package shall be fixed to. atleast for breezy.
<cprov> Nafallo: thank you for your valuable feedback ... keep trying
<cprov> Nafallo: Pyme needs some love ;)
<Nafallo> cprov: oki. thanks to you and kiko-fud to :-)
<Nafallo> cprov: is that from a package currently in breezy?
<cprov> Nafallo: yes, python2.4-pyme
<Nafallo> hmm, can't find it on my amd64 or on packages.ubuntu.com :-/
<cprov> Nafallo: just to confirm the bug, try to import you key again in launchpad, I'm following the errors
<Nafallo> bang :-)
<Nafallo> got it?
<cprov> Nafallo: no, it's masked by another unicode error in zope, don't worry it needs some investigation to resolve it properly 
<Nafallo> :-)
<cprov> Nafallo: if it won't ask too much, could you try the process again ? :-P
<Nafallo> yepp :-)
<Nafallo> got it? :-)
<cprov> Nafallo: yes, now i got
<cprov> Nafallo: so, you won a bug watch, 1496 ... kick me if I don't give it correct priority, ok ?
<Nafallo> cprov: sure :-)
<Nafallo> cprov: what's CPG? ;-)
<cprov> Nafallo: dude .. typing & walking sucks .. GPG
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/sv
<Nafallo> I don't have permission to access that page :-/
<cprov> Nafallo: you are not part of the translation team, I guess ... ask the specialists daf or carlos
<Nafallo> cprov: I am :-).
<Nafallo> cprov: that's why it is very odd ;-)
<Burgundavia> is there any reason why read-only access to that page is being blocked, aside from the preformance issues?
<cprov> Nafallo: uhmm .. bad bad ... speaking about me then, poor cprov isn't 
<Nafallo> I will probably bug carlos until the CC-meeting beguns ;-)
* cprov goes home
<BjornT> hi spiv 
<spiv> Hello!
<spiv> I'm about to disappear to do a little bit of shopping.
<BjornT> ok, i was just wondering how's it going with the distinct/order by fix?
<spiv> BjornT: Back.
<spiv> BjornT: Hmm, I can't seem to reproduce "queries like 'SELECT DISTINCT ... FROM POTemplate, ProductSeries ... ORDER BY datecreated' fail, since datecreated exists in both tables"
<spiv> BjornT: afaict the order by produced by my branch always generates "ORDER BY Tablename.columnname" rather than "ORDER BY columnname".
<BjornT> spiv: hmm, i'll try again. maybe i did something wrong
<BjornT> spiv: btw, i found another problem with sqlobject. BugMessage.selectOneBy doesn't work. BugMessage.selectOne does work, though, so it's not a big problem
<spiv> BjornT: Interesting.  In what way doesn't it work?
<BjornT> spiv: well look at _SO_columnClause (dbconnection.py, line 496). soClass._SO_columnDict[key] .dbName fails with a KeyError: 'message'
<spiv> How odd.
<carlos>  spiv did you see my email about the librarian problems I'm having that prevents me to merge into rocketfuel?
<spiv> carlos: I did... is this related to the fixes pending in my librarian-cleanups branch?
<carlos> spiv, I get the same problem with your fixes
<carlos> I merged your branch into that one
<carlos> and then I twisted2.0 start working
<carlos> but getting the same problem pqm has
<spiv> Hmm.
* morgs gets a failure from pqm in test_zopeless_reconnect.txt... Huh?
<spiv> BjornT: Does selectBy fail too?
<spiv> BjornT: What are you passing to selectOne/selectOneBy?
<spiv> BjornT: it works for me here:
<spiv> >>> BugMessage.selectOneBy(bugID=1, messageID=3)
<spiv> <BugMessage at 0x-4934e6b4>
<spiv> Hmm, it seems SQLObject still needs ID on foreign keys, despite, what the changelog said on the version I merged from :(
<BjornT> spiv: ok. i passed bug=bug_one, message=message_three
<BjornT> i guess it's not worth trying to get that to work
<spiv> It ought to :/
<spiv> I guess it's time to merge the latest from upstream again...
<BjornT> yeah it would be nice
<spiv> carlos: Hmm, poimport.txt is using the database with using e.g. LaunchpadTestSetup...
<spiv> morgs: Try again?  There's a race in that test that needs fixing.
<carlos> spiv, is it a problem or a question? :-)
<morgs> spiv: thx
<spiv> carlos: Speculation about the problem :)
<spiv> I think without LaunchpadFunctionalTestSetup or similar, the transaction bits for SQLObject aren't fully hooked up.
<carlos> spiv, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKZpLKP.html
<carlos> that's what the test is using
<daf> I bet that's it
<daf> try changing it to use FunctionalTestSetup
<spiv> carlos: It does?  I don't see where it uses those in poimport.txt in your LaunchpadPoImportFeedback branch?
<daf> spiv: the test runner calls those implicitly for that test
<daf> there's a mapping lower down in the file
<daf> (morning)
* spiv discovers a weird instrumental (synth-organ!) cover of Paranoid Android in his music collection...
<daf> oooh
<daf> who by?
<spiv> I've absolutely no idea.
<daf> heh
<spiv> "Artist: Unknown"
<spiv> "Title: seminar5" "Album: seminar".  Other tracks have illuminating names like "seminar2".
<spiv> I think I got this from my sister.  I'll have to ask here about it when she gets back from Belfast...
<spiv> "her"
<spiv> Oh, it's using Zopeless setup?  Then using import transaction; transaction.commit() won't work.
<spiv> Use LaunchpadZopelessTestSetup.txn.commit() instead.
<spiv> That's one of the significant differences with "zopeless", it doesn't (yet) integrate with that.
<daf> well
<daf> using LaunchpadFunctionalTestSetup would also work, yes?
<spiv> I think so, yeah.
<daf> any reason for using one over the other?
<carlos> spiv, yes, that's new from my branch
<carlos> spiv, it's inside the .py script that launches that test
<carlos> test_system_documentation.py
<daf> carlos: try changing it!
<carlos> oh
* carlos just read the possible solution ;-)
* carlos tries it
<daf> carlos: try it with --test=poimport first
<daf> (rather than running the whole suite)
<carlos> daf, doing that already, don't worry :-)
* daf wonders why he can't edit https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/rosetta/+bugs/214
<daf> huh, I can now
<daf> weird
<carlos> daf, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/214
<carlos> try from there :-)
<daf> carlos: what's the status of #1036?
<Nafallo> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/sv
<Nafallo> carlos: why don't I have permission to see that page?
<carlos> daf, the migration script should be changed to reduce its memory usage, but the bug is already fixed
<daf> carlos: cool, I'll close it
<carlos> Nafallo, because we had to disable Rosetta because performance issues, it should be fixed as soon as our db master appears
<daf> carlos: does poimport.txt pass now?
<carlos> daf, no, but it's not related anymore to librarian, at least not with that error...
<daf> heh
<Nafallo> carlos: oki :-)
<daf> ok
<daf> that's good
<daf> carlos: we're waiting for stub to do a production update?
<carlos> daf, well, it should pass the tests ;-)
<carlos> daf, no, he did it already
<Nafallo> carlos: you haven't reached him yet? I know you tried all yesterday ;-)
<carlos> but seems like he forgot to remove the restrictions lifeless added on Friday
<Nafallo> s/all/all\ of/
<carlos> Nafallo, I did but went to sleep before he finished the update so I was not able to check that all worked
<daf> ah
<Nafallo> carlos: aha. he should have used me as guineapig then ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm, guineapig is probably not the word I was after.
<daf> carlos: can you do those pending plural forms tasks today?
<Nafallo> tester more likely ;-)
<daf> carlos: also, maybe you can do https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/680?
<carlos> daf, I will look into them, yes
<carlos> Nafallo, ;-)
<daf> carlos: thanks
<carlos> np
<BjornT> spiv: please run this test with your distinct/orderby branch:
<BjornT> >>> from canonical.launchpad.interfaces import IProductSet
<BjornT> >>> list(getUtility(IProductSet).get(1).translatable_series)
<BjornT> [] 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  Fix Bug 1394: +source form to add RCS information is broken without sourcepackages (patch-2116: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<carlos> spiv, I committed by mistake your branch inside mine....
<carlos> spiv, I'm going to revert it, but I'm not sure if that would cause a problem with patchlogs....
<carlos> daf, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/214 is not yet fixed, it's pending on data migration....
* carlos needs a bazaar guru :-(
<daf> the bug is that you get a system error
<daf> you won't get a system error any more
<daf> so the bug is fixed
<Kinnison> carlos: what are you trying to achieve with baz?
<carlos> Kinnison, I committed a branch merge  by error
<carlos> I need to remove it without preventing that the other branch is merged into rocketfuel in the future
<daf> baz replay --reverse
<daf> I think this may be in the HackingFAQ
<Kinnison> carlos: which rocketfuel patch is it in?
<carlos> not yet in rocketfuel
<carlos> but it's in a branch I'm going to merge into rocketfuel
<carlos> daf, really? 
* carlos checks
<daf> carlos: any idea if https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/908 is fixed?
<daf> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHackingFAQ#head-79296582f0e565dfd505904a1bf99e60133e765d
<daf> you don't want to do the sync-tree thing though
<carlos> daf, not sure about that bug
<daf> otherwise it will prevent spiv from merging his branch
<carlos> daf, that's exactly what I want to avoid
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> daf, that does not work
<carlos> it's the same i got with patch -p1 -R
<daf> ?
<carlos> daf, tree-id says its reverted to previous patchset
<daf> ?
<carlos> so, baz update will reapply the patchset
<daf> don't revert your branch
<daf> revert spiv's
<carlos> oh!
<carlos>  :-P
<daf> :)
<carlos> my god this is hell....
* carlos looks for the panic button
<Nafallo> carlos: say hello to satan from me. I know him :-).
<carlos> Nafallo, :-)
* carlos decides to wait for lifeless
<daf> what were you trying?
<carlos> daf, the problem is that spiv's branch has rocketfuel merges
<carlos> and I'm getting a big mix of things
<carlos> with replay --reverse
<Kinnison> You need to just reverse spiv's non-merge patches I guess
<daf> mm, that might help
<daf> baz logs -res andrew.bennetts@c.c/launchpad--librarian-cleanups--0
<daf> er
<carlos> as I said, I think I will wait for lifeless so I'm 100% sure I'm not breaking my tree and I don't ban spiv's branch in the future
<daf> baz logs -rs andrew.bennetts@c.c/launchpad--librarian-cleanups--0
<daf> where's your sense of adventure?
<daf> lifeless might have already gone to bed
<morgs> daf, carlos - he's in brazil
<daf> oh, right
<daf> so he should be around in an hour or two
* Kinnison has lost track of the number of times he has (extremely carefully) had to undo history in his baz archive
<carlos> daf, I know, that's why I'm deciding to wait for him ;-)
* Kinnison is glad he doesn't have an auto-mirror hook
<carlos> Kinnison, the mirror is lacking this revision
<carlos> Kinnison, but I doubt is safe that I just rm the patchlog..
<Kinnison> no
<Kinnison> never just rm patchlogs
<Kinnison> what is your branch?
<carlos> carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--LaunchpadPoImportFeedback--0
* Kinnison gets that
<Kinnison> and the branch you're trying to undo is andrew.bennetts@c.c/launchpad--librarian-cleanups--0 ?
<carlos> right
<carlos> Kinnison, but as it's not mirrored, you should not have that branch
<carlos> patch-25 is the "broken" one
<carlos> patch-24 should be the one you have
<daf> you could try reverting patch-25 in your branch
<daf> and then doing sync-tree
<carlos> daf, are you 100% sure?
<Kinnison> carlos: why is patch-25 not mirrored?
<carlos> because I was able to stop it before the mirror were done
<Kinnison> Okay, hang on
<Kinnison> You want to: 1. revert patch-25
<Kinnison> 2. noone but youhas it
<Kinnison> 3. it has not been merged into anything else
<Kinnison> is that true?
<daf> it will be in his revision library
<Kinnison> daf: revlib and arch-cache can be cleaned
<daf> that's icky
<daf> you want a patch-26 that has patch-25 reverted
* Kinnison hides his "remove head revision" script
<daf> eww
<daf> carlos: is patch-25 *only* the merge from spiv?
<carlos> daf, and a local change I did by mistake but that is ok to lose it 
<carlos> kiko-fud, yes, that's true
<daf> ok, so, I suggest you do
<Kinnison> carlos: in that case, baz replay --reverse patch-25
<Kinnison> carlos: baz sync-tree
<daf> yes
<daf> what Kinnison said
<daf> then baz commit
<carlos> daf, but if I just revert patch-25 in patch-26, spiv's changes will be undo when he merge from rocketfuel. That's why I have a problem
<carlos> ok
* carlos tries
<daf> no, I think there will be no problem with Rocketfuel
<daf> Kinnison: what do you reckon?
<carlos> daf, with Kinnison solution I suppose it's ok, but if I reverte patch-25 with a normal commit, there will be problems when spiv wants to merge his changes
<daf> you're only undoing changes on your branch
<daf> not undoing changes anywhere else
<morgs> I think it will be OK... if you baz diff against rocketfuel after you've done it, spiv's stuff won't appear at all, which means when you merge to RF, spiv's stuff won't be part of the patch
* Kinnison 's solution will mean that merging into RF won't introduce spiv's patches at all
<Kinnison> thusly it'll all be safe
<carlos> morgs, but my tree would have spiv's patchlogs so those changes will not be applied, not sure if I'm explaining myself.....
<Kinnison> carlos: Your tree doesn't have them at the head
<carlos> anyway, Kinnison solution sounds safe
<Kinnison> carlos: so it's quite safe
<carlos> so I'm doing that
<daf> Kinnison: baz revert will revert spiv's patch logs also
<Kinnison> daf: exactly
<daf> er
<daf> that was meant to be directed at carlos
<Kinnison> carlos: If you want to test it, do what I said, commit, then get a RF checkout, merge in your branch and then merge in spiv's branch to satisfy yourself that the latter will work
* Kinnison often simulates a PQM merge to check for himself what'll happen
<daf> or check out spiv's branch and merge your branch into it
<daf> if you're worried about that
<carlos> as I said, the --replay and sync-tree should be enough
<Kinnison> replay --reverse
<carlos> Kinnison, yeah, it's done. Thank you
<Kinnison> daf: Why is it that dilys doesn't report bugs here any more
<daf> I reckon baz logs -fr andrew.bennetts@c.c/launchpad--librarian-cleanups--0 | xargs -i baz replay --reverse '{}' would have worked also
<daf> Kinnison: because the bug mail format has changed and I haven't fixed dilys yet
* Kinnison spanks daf into fixing dilys
<Kinnison> can't have her making puppies
<daf> puppies?
<Kinnison> To "fix" a dog is to get it neutered
<daf> oh
<Kinnison> Sorry, I'm clearly on surreal non-humour mode today
<daf> don't call dilys a dog
<daf> she might stop reporting your merges
* Kinnison sniggers
* Kinnison thought dilys was named after your dog
<daf> ha
<Kinnison> See, clearly I'm broken today
* Kinnison recommends the application of beer in 1h time
<daf> no more broken than I
<daf> your prescription sounds promising
<Kinnison> excellent
<daf> hmm, I shall have to render myself suitable for appearance in public
* Kinnison hands daf a few strategically shaped nurbs for rendering
* carlos tries again to merge poimport changes...
* carlos -> out, see you later.
* daf fumbles for his control mesh
<Kinnison> eww, not in public
<Kinnison> ciao
* Kinnison will be back after lunch
<kiko-fud> ahoy
<Nafallo> hi kiko! :-)
<kiko> hey there
<morgs> aloha
<kiko> the only way of getting any work done is to arrive an hour early!
<kiko> no sigh of the sab
<morgs> :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix Bug 1309: +source does not show svn details on load, mouse action required (patch-2117: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<morgs> daf, remember the changes you made for the DatabaseImportFascist, and the pagetests (or lack thereof)? Turns out there's no pagetest for project/+new, and that got broken :(
<daf> oops!
<daf> what was it you added a page test for? projects/+new-product?
<dilys> New Malone bug 1499 filed on Bazaar by Daniel Silverstone: baz log panics outside of a working tree
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1499
<morgs> daf: yes, somehow I missed the project/+new...
<daf> hmm, I wonder why I thought that had tests
<morgs> so projects/+new gives: ComponentLookupError: (<InterfaceClass canonical.launchpad.interfaces.project.IProject>, '')
<daf> interesting
<daf> perhaps IProject is not registered as a utility
<morgs> Oh
<daf> yep, you need to add a <securedutility> to lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/project.zcml
<daf> er, no
<daf> ignore that
<daf> (you have a securedutility for IProjectSet already)
<daf> I imagine the code is calling getUtility(IProject) where it should be calling getUtility(IProjectSet)
<morgs> Aah, I'll check that quickly
<daf> hmm, I can't find the code
<morgs> Yup
<morgs> browser/project.py
<daf> ah, this branch is stale
<daf> that's why
<morgs> It does call IProject, I'll fix it
<daf> groovy
<daf> I'm sure you'll be adding a test also ;)
<morgs> tests-r-us
* daf -> lunch
<BjornT> kiko!
<kiko> hey ho
<BjornT> kiko: so, you don't seem to have anything to complain about BBA. does that mean i can consider it approved? ;)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> sorry man, it was kind of crazy these last weeks, getting all the sprint sorted out
<kiko> yours wasn t the only review I dropped
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  menus for Rosetta (patch-2118: daf@canonical.com)
<kiko> woooo
<BjornT> kiko: so, what's the (*real*) ETA for getting it reviewed?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-49)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: don't "panic" when doing "baz log" outside a tree, added -d option to log (patch-38: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<lifeless> hi
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix Bug 1482: System error while creating a new project (patch-2119: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<Nafallo> carlos: ping
<carlos> Nafallo, pong
<carlos> lifeless, something is missing from the cherrypick that stub did yesterday. Is stub around? or could you take a look?
<Nafallo> carlos: would "I took the silence for a yes" as me as coordinator suffice for ubuntu swedish translators? I don't get response from more than one guy, and he seems to like the idea with me as coordinator :-).
<carlos> Nafallo, sure, as long as you have clear that that position will not be for ever, it will depend on the quality of your work. If you "break" Swedish translations someone else could take from you the coordinator role
<Nafallo> carlos: ofcourse. it's not like this action can't be undone. I mostly want to relieve you from being admin when I aswell could handle it :-)
<carlos> Nafallo, I will give you admin rights now.
<spiv> BjornT: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/sqlobject--distinct-orderby-other-fix--0--patch-4 should fix your latest distinct problem.
<Nafallo> carlos: nice. thank you :-).
<Nafallo> carlos: people are probably away from their broadband connections at universitys or something now that it's summer :-).
<carlos> Nafallo, could you tell me your launchpad login?
<Nafallo> carlos: nafallo@magicalforest.se
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> Nafallo, and your name?
<carlos> I don't see your account
<BjornT> spiv: thanks. i'll try it out.
<Nafallo> carlos: Christian Bjlevik
<carlos> ok, found ;-)
<Nafallo> hehe
<carlos> Nafallo, you are an admin now for that team
<carlos> feel free to approve / reject people that is pending to approval
<Nafallo> carlos: thanx :-)
* BjornT -> lunch
<carlos> Nafallo, np
<bradb> morning
<carlos> bradb, morning
<bradb> hey carlos 
<BjornT> spiv: so, now it fails when orderby is used together with union (since you have to use 'foo' rather than 'Table.foo'). i might be able to work around it, though, if it's too much trouble to fix it.
<kiko> bradb, yo?
<kiko> bradb, when you fixed the focus issue on +filebug, how did you do it?
<kiko> you hacked it in, I see
<bradb> kiko: in ZCML, extra="tabindex=1" (our CSS uses "tabindex=1" to do some magic)
<bradb> no hack, just mysterious z3 junk
<bradb> it might have to be rolled back for 1.0 AFAICS, because getting it working with the tab ordering of the other fields appears to be a monumental effort
<kiko> what about the javascript
<daf> urgh, headache
<bradb> kiko: can't use the .js hack because bug-add.pt is used for various bug-filing forms, not all of which have title as their first field
<kiko> and tabindex=1 gives it focus or?
<bradb> yes, we have .js in one of our CSS files that uses tabindex to autofocus, also taking into consideration (by the looks of it, anyway), doing proper focussing on error fields if forms are filled out incorrectly (that doesn't seem to work though, but i haven't look a lot into it.)
<bradb> it's possible that tabindex=1 Just Works when .js is disabled as well, but i haven't tested it, so i don't know for sure
<kiko> wow, js in a css file? :)
<bradb> er, sorry, it's in launchpad.js
<bradb> SteveA: any news on the page title situation?
<carlos> kiko, please, could you tell stub that Rosetta is still disabled?
<kiko> yeah
<carlos> kiko, thanks
<kiko> <carlos> kiko, please, could you tell stub that Rosetta is still disabled?
<carlos> stub, hi
<carlos> stub, production has disabled pomsgset usage and the problematic url is still under launchpad.Admin permission.
<bradb> SteveA: around for a menu question?
<carlos> stub, did you have any problem yesterday?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> speccin
<SteveA> g
<bradb> daf: got a sec for a menu question?
<Kinnison> Keybuk: What do you think about that version numbering stuff I mailed you yesterday?
<Keybuk> Kinnison: those version numbers are invalid
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix some small CSS validity problems (patch-2120: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<daf> bradb: shoot
<bradb> daf: ok, so I have an interface IFoo
<bradb> three pages hanging off it: A, B, and C
<bradb> easy enough
<bradb> but
<bradb> there's one more page, D.
<daf> ok
<bradb> it isn't actually directly linked to from any of the menu items (only A, B, and C are), *but*, I want tab C to be selected when you're looking at page D.
<daf> hmm
<bradb> ISTM that the menu system just does some magic and knows when you're looking at page A, and selects the tab for A, etc. any idea how to select a certain tab when you're looking at a page that isn't linked to from any of the menu options?
<daf> what are the relative URLs of C and D?
<bradb> +advanced and +results
<Kinnison> Keybuk: but they're in the archive :-(
<daf> hmmmm
<daf> I don't think the current API provides for that
<daf> presumably +results is the page you get when you submit a query to +advanced
<Keybuk> Kinnison: that's nice
<Keybuk> they shouldn't be <g>
<daf> any reason they can't have the same URL?
<bradb> daf: yes, because query results are not the advanced search form
<Keybuk> catch a version error, and just treat it as a string
<bradb> A and C lead to D
<Keybuk> because it's an illegal version, there's no way to compare it
<bradb> A being the simple search form
<Keybuk> so you can't do sorting, but that shouldn't matter
<bradb> daf: don't get me wrong, i could do some fancy ZPT to wedge this into the lp menu system but i was hoping that the menu system might help me out in this regard.
<Kinnison> Keybuk: fair enough
* bradb files a bug
<Keybuk> _or_ stick a 0 on the front of it, and compare it that way
<Kinnison> So an upstream version of 0F4.2.1 is allowed where F4.2.1 isn't?
<daf> bradb: so yes, the menu system decides which tab is selected by looking at the request URL and comparing it to the URLs of each of the links in the facet menu
<bradb> daf: right
<jordi> for some reason I dropped off the channel
<bradb> daf: i noticed yesterday that there appears to be a way to override link.selected, but that doesn't appear to apply to the problem i'm having
<carlos> jordi, looser!
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> jordi, so, are you starting today?
<daf> carlos: "loser"!
<jordi> daf: thanks daf.
<daf> ("looser" == "more loose")
<carlos> daf, it's jordi, he needs to 'o'
<jordi> I would have been a bit more harsh to correct that :)
<carlos> in fact 'it' is Jordi :-P
<jordi> carlos: apparently not.
<jordi> Next week, according to claire.
<daf> jordi will be joining us on Monday
* jordi dances.
<carlos> daf, oh, I thought you said today ... 
<daf> I did
<daf> I was wrong
<carlos> ok ;-)
<daf> I'm going to go and lie down for a bit to see if that improves matters
<jordi> daf: it was going to be today :)
<kiko> jordi, are you coming?
<jordi> no :(
<jordi> No pop the trunk for me
<jordi> kiko: I am working hard in bringing the kiko-speech to Debian
<jordi> pop-the-trunk is quite extended now.
<jordi> DO IT needs more work
<jordi> google pop the trunk :P
<kiko> wow
<stub> carlos: Try now
* carlos tries
<bradb> mpt: ping
<carlos> hmm it's still a bit slow, but it's better than what we had
<carlos> stub, thank you
<carlos> Nafallo, Rosetta should be ok now
<Nafallo> carlos: kewl! I check it after CC-meeting :-)
<stub> carlos: Only 6700 of the 28000 pofiles have been updated yet. It will take another day or two to complete the migration (the migation script could be more efficient, but I think I should just continue the existing run and not worry about fixing it)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix validity errors in launchpad.css (patch-2121: mpt@canonical.com)
<carlos> stub, is the same problem we have with the other script?
<lifeless> ~[6~[6~~.
<carlos> lifeless, I agree ;-)
<carlos> spiv, still around?
<kolcvk> hello , i've started to translate gstreamer but it says that i'm not an official translator ...
<Virtuall> how didn't I imagine that...
<Virtuall> how can we with kolcvk become official latvian translators?
<Virtuall> ok :)
<carlos> Virtuall, kolcvk is it for Ubuntu ?
<carlos> Virtuall, kolcvk from which URL are you translating?
<kolcvk> yes
<kolcvk> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/gstreamer0.8/+pots/gstreamer-0-8/lv/+translate
<carlos> kolcvk, I think we don't have yet a latvian translation team...
* carlos checks
<kolcvk> can we be the LV translation team ?
<carlos> sure
<carlos> we create it per translators request
<kolcvk> so can you make us OFFICIAL lv translation team ?
<Virtuall> you have the request
<Virtuall> kolcvk, relax about that word
<carlos> Virtuall, did you sent the request already?
<kolcvk> we are easier to translate (faster) if we are ..
<carlos> I have some requests in my queue, but I don't remember if latvian is one of them
<kolcvk> no we did'nt sent
<Virtuall> where should we send it?!
<kolcvk> are request accepted on irc?
<kolcvk> requests *
<carlos> please send a request to rosetta@ubuntu.com
<carlos> kolcvk, yes, but I could forget it ;-)
<carlos> as I'm a bit busy atm and will do it later today
<carlos> is better if you send it by email so I don't forget it
<kolcvk> do you have some form or something ?
<kolcvk> or it is freeform
<kolcvk> ?
<carlos> kolcvk, just send me an email with this conversation and that's enough
<kolcvk> ok
<carlos> thanks
<kolcvk> Message was sent
<carlos> kolcvk, cool
<kolcvk> :)
<kolcvk> will i get some answer(email) when you will add me ?
<carlos> I send a confirmation email, yes
<kolcvk> 10x
<mpt> bradb-lunch: PONG
<mpt> er, pong
<bradb> mpt: it's in your Inbox
<bradb> salgado: Any love on the one-bugmail-per-recipient review?
<mpt> bradb: Ok, you are 94th in the queue. Your call is important to us.
* bradb dares mpt to read mail non-sequentially!
<bradb> filter on subjects that include "mpt"
<SteveA> bradb: help me out.  i'm really busy with specs and discussions.  i'll only be able to look at your menus issue if you make it really easy for me.
<SteveA> bradb: add to the bug exactly how i can see the issue.  make it clear.
<salgado> bradb, not yet. I'll try to look at it today
<bradb> salgado: cool, thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.25: Cherry pick patch-2082 (patch-5: morgan.collett@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<SteveA> daf: ping
<bradb> SteveA: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs/1507/+edit -- does this clarify the problem?
<SteveA> why +edit?
<daf> SteveA: pong
<bradb> SteveA: remove +edit, if you want
<SteveA> daf: you filed a menus bug before debconf
<SteveA> i looked into it, and i cannot see what the problem you are reporting is
<bradb> mpt: the questions i had were more on the subject of where things link to. where do the following link to:
<SteveA> you did not state 1. what happens 2. what should happen but does not 3. why
<bradb>   1. "Bugs", "Report a Bug" and "Show Reports" when viewing the bug
<bradb>     page (i.e. context-insensitive.)?
<bradb>   2. "Bugs", "Report a Bug" and "Show Reports" when viewing the
<bradb>      /malone page?
<SteveA> daf: please look into this, and get back to me about it
<daf> SteveA: reply sent to the bug -- please let me know if this clarifies matters
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> bradb: okay, i understand what you want for bug 1507
* daf assigns 1303 to Steve
<bradb> SteveA: ok, great
<SteveA> daf: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1303
<SteveA> examples
<bradb> SteveA: not sure if you saw it, but: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs/1509 was another fairly important menu bug, IMHO
<SteveA> give examples of the urls
<daf> ok
<SteveA> daf: please tell brad about the debug menus view
<daf> bradb: there's a magic URL you can append to any context object
<daf> bradb: it displays information about the state of the menus system which is often very useful in debugging problems with the menu system
<daf> just tack +debug-menus onto the end and paste the results into bug reports
<bradb> cool, SteveA is that documented anywhere in the tree?
<daf> SteveA: I've added some more information to 1303
<bradb> SteveA: would it help if i posted the debug output into 1509?
<SteveA> so, i have to look at 1507, 1303, 1509, 1240
<SteveA> bradb: yes
<bradb> SteveA: I've added the debug output to 1509.
<mpt> bradb: Did you paste that stuff above before or after you saw my reply?
<mpt> I'm not sure whether it's a reiteration or a response
<bradb> haven't checked my mail since
* bradb checks
<bradb> mpt: hm dude
<bradb> mpt: /malone/+advanced eh? :P
<bradb> mpt: we don't have a page called /malone/+advanced and, AFAIK, sabdfl doesn't want a /malone/+advanced for 1.0. so what do we do?
<mpt> bradb: Make it unavailable, then
<bradb> ok
<bradb> another thing i was wondering: why does "Report a Bug" go to the package filebug page? isn't that going to repeatedly trip-up our users who are gracious enough to file Launchpad/Malone/Rosetta bugs?
<carlos> daf, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1121796244.240.641369537676
<carlos> SteveA,  daf, is it related to the menu changes?
<daf> interesting
<daf> it can't be related related to my menu changes because they're not in production yet
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.25: Cherry pick patch-2116 (patch-6: morgan.collett@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<SteveA> carlos: yes.  it uses @@absolute_url
<carlos> daf, not your latest changes but the ones you did a while ago
<SteveA> carlos: it should not use that.  it should use /fmt:url instead
<SteveA> carlos: it also means that page is not tested
<mpt> bradb: Yes, there should be a global "Report a Bug" page which lets you specify a distribution or leave it blank
<carlos> SteveA, yeah, I suppose it
<mpt> depending on whether you're reporting a bug that's in a distribution or not
<carlos> SteveA, so the fix is just a template change?
<daf> and a test
<carlos> I think I can do fix it as trivial and add a test
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> add a test
<SteveA> and then do it
<carlos> daf, I know ;-)
<carlos> SteveA, I cannot add a pagetest
<carlos> if the page does not work....
<bradb> mpt: what fields would be required on that form?
<SteveA> carlos: you can write one by hand.  it isn't hard
<SteveA> i am just ranting about the TDD mantra
<SteveA> of test before code
<mpt> bradb: Product/Package, Distro (optional), Title, Description
<carlos> ok
<bradb> mpt: why is a form like that necessary?
<carlos> daf, I think I get out of ideas to fix poimport.txt tests
<carlos> daf, could you try it tomorrow? (or today if you have time)
<carlos> it's a transaction problem
<carlos> daf, the librarian problem disappears if I apply spiv's suggestions, but then, the mail test fails because that kind of commit seems to be invalid in that case
<daf> carlos: can you paste a failure message?
<carlos> daf, it's either librarian failing to find an alias or the email queue being empty
<carlos> daf, more or less is the same error I sent to launchpad yesterday
<daf> ok
<jamesh> salgado: ?
<carlos> daf, my branch: carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--LaunchpadPoImportFeedback--0
<carlos> daf, it's approved to be merged into rocketfuel since last week
<carlos> by salgado
<salgado> jamesh, me
<jamesh> salgado: I made those last few changes to my CalendarSubscriptionSubset branch that you suggested.  Do you want to look over it again, or is it okay to merge
<jamesh> ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.25: Cherry pick patch-2119 (patch-7: morgan.collett@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<daf> carlos: I have a checkout of it
<salgado> jamesh, it should be okay to merge. :)
<jamesh> thanks.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/zope--test--3.0: This is a quick fix to let exceptions be logged for users with non-ascii names be logged. It is not of sufficient quality to push upstream if it is not already fixed there. (patch-16: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<salgado> jamesh, btw, any news on your launchpad--facets--0 branch? did you get Steve to review it?
<carlos> daf, I'm reverting the test/librarian setup and teardown changes I did. Moving them from the .py script into the .txt file again just in case that's the problem. IF that still fails it's all yours.
<salgado> jamesh, I'm asking because I did some foaf-menu related work and that's depending on your branch getting merged
<jamesh> salgado: I put it on SteveA's queue
<jamesh> salgado: I should ask him about it (it is a prereq for some of my calendar UI cleanups too)
<salgado> jamesh, that'd be great. thanks
<bradb> stub's merge made it in without a reviewer stamp?
<mdke> carlos, switching channel in here as this conversation has got longer than I expected
<kiko> it's not to rocketfuel, bradb 
<kiko> err to launchpad, sorry :-(
<carlos> mdke, ok
<mdke> carlos, is it the same bug as #1511
<bradb> kiko: so the rule is that if you're not committing to launchpad, you don't need a reviewer stamp?
<bradb> or is it a bug in the reviewer stamp checker?
<kiko> I think the stamp checker only applies to launchpad
<carlos> mdke, what? the search form returning zero entries?
<carlos> mdke, no, it's different
<mdke> ok
* mdke files more bugs
<carlos> cprov, debonzi The sourcepackage search form is not able to find the ubuntu-docs packages
<bradb> daf: when can we expect dilys to make her triumphant return to bugmail spam?
<carlos> mdke, that's for soyuz 
<carlos> mdke, it's not a Rosetta bug
<daf> bradb: I thought I'd fixed her this morning
<cprov> carlos: is it related to the fti stuff ?
<bradb> hm, it seemed broken to me. i'm filing another bug now, so i guess we'll find out for sure
<daf> yeah
<mdke> carlos, i file the bug under launchpad right?
<kiko> it's broken, because I filed tens of bugs today and nothing.
<carlos> mdke, that's ok too
<bradb> (er yeah, i'm not going to file this bug that i was about to file, because maybe it's not a bug, but dilys is broken, like kiko said)
<daf> oh
<daf> it's probably a procmail thing
<mdke> carlos, good, i filed it at #1513
<daf> rather than a Python thing
<dilys> New Malone bug 1513 filed on The Launchpad by Matthew East: Search form on distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources returns no result for ubuntu-docs
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1513
<bradb> !
<daf> there we go
<daf> fixed
<mdke> wow 
<mdke> dilys is cool
<carlos> mdke, ok, thank you
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> i have 0 karma
<mdke> i guess I must have done something wrong :(
<daf> I think everybody starts off with 0
<daf> we're still working on the means by which you accumulate it
<mdke> ah
<mdke> a while ago i had some more
<mdke> ;)
<mdke> also an interesting problem: in my personal settings, I can click in and edit all the boxes except for Wiki Page. In that box the cursor doesn't change and I can't click in it.
<bradb> mdke: you used to have more than 0 karma? 
<mdke> bradb, like 60 or so
<mdke> bradb, now today I filed some bugs and its 0 ;)
<bradb> er, i seem to have lost a lot of karma too
<mdke> bradb, we suck
<dilys> New Malone bug 1514 filed on The Launchpad by Christian "kiko" Reis: Error messages in autogen'd forms are in the wrong place
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1514
<bradb> i'm not 100% sure though.
<kiko> finally dilys
<bradb> mpt: i guess the malone front page should have an "About Malone" tab like Rosetta?
<bradb> hm, about tabs seem to suck though
<bradb> once i know what Malone or Rosetta is, i'm never going to go back to the tab again
<bradb> s/the tab/that tab/
<bradb> mdke: did you merge accounts or anything? data loss is always worrying.
<daf> bradb: does that matter? it's not as though the tab is particularly obtrusive
<bradb> daf: depends: is tab menu space valuable or disposable to you?
<daf> it's limited, which is not the same as valuable
<bradb> right now, it's probably not noticeable one way or the other
<mdke> bradb, no I've had the same account since I started (gulliver666)
<mdke> bradb, i've added and removed email I guess, but otherwise I have no idea
<daf> salgado might know what's going on
<daf> I wouldn't be surprised if karma got reset during the overhaul he did
<daf> since it wasn't being used for much before that
<bradb> mdke: when did you last notice that you had a karma higher than 0?
<mdke> bradb, fraid I can't pinpoint that. I don't check a lot.
<bradb> ok
<salgado> daf, yes, that's right. the karma was started from zero again last week
<salgado> mdke, don't worry, soon you'll see your karma points going up. :)
* mdke wipes brow in relief
<mdke> so no bug?
<carlos> bradb, I used to have around 300 points of Karma
<salgado> mdke, no, take a look at your "Recent Activities" page
<carlos> I think latest karma changes reset the old values
<jblack> stub: ping
<mdke> the wiki box thing seems to have been reported already at #1462
<bradb> karma restarted last week and i still have ~550 points? hm.
<stub> jblack: pong
<mdke> salgado, yes the recent activities seem to have been resetted too
<salgado> mdke, yes, it was resetted, but you can see the bug you just reported there.
<salgado> I hope so
<salgado> if you can't, then it's a bug
<mdke> i can
<mdke> :)
<jblack> do you have the time to squeeze in an asci-output sql query? 
<mdke> bradb, that is some serious karma
* bradb can walk on water too
<stub> yup
<mdke> hehe
<jblack> Also, did I ever tell you that you're a super cool dude? 
<jblack> I'd like product name, length(shortdesc), number of product series and if a product series, and the cvsroot if it has a : in it.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  rename CalendarSubscriptionSet to CalendarSubscriptionSubset, and make it an adapter for IPerson (patch-2122: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<jblack> oh, and whether or not its enabled, and synced.
<jblack> (I know that's a tall order, and you won't hurt me feelings if you say "are you kidding?"
<SteveA> jamesh: we should do an in-person review of the code soon
<mdke> thanks all
* daf goes to lie down again
<stub> jblack: You want length(productseries.summary) or length(product.summary) ?
<jblack> product summary. 
<jblack> I'm trying to catch products lacking a description (typically some equivilant of "BLAH")
<stub> jblack: I can't display what you asked for in a table. Do you mean you want product.name, length(summary), count(productseries), count(productseries with ':' in the cvsroot) ? Or do want product.name, length(summary), count(productseries), cvsroot (which means you get multiple rows per product, and the count(productseries) column irrelevant)
<jblack> Either way works. The thing I'm after is whether or not there's an attached series that has cvs details.  (btw, did you catch the part about enabled and sync as well?) 
<jblack> Later on I need to categorize a list of ubuntu package names by determining their state in launchpad. 
<jblack> Would it be easier if I broke the request up into simpler ones? 
<jblack> (all products that are enabled, all products that are synced, all products with a a product series that has something 'like' a cvs root, etc) ? 
<jblack> beg pardon. s/all products/all products with a product series/g
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Focus name field when creating a new product (patch-2123: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1515 filed on The Launchpad by Brad Bollenbach: I want to be able to attach a menu to a specific page...right?
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1515
<bradb> SteveA: ^^ another blocker bug on menus, I think
<SteveA> bradb: looks rather out of scope for the menus
<SteveA> bradb: i'll think it over, but really, it is out of scope for what menus are about at the moment
<SteveA> see, menus are attached to the currently viewed content object
<SteveA> not to arbitrary pages
<SteveA> if you are trying to stretch the menus beyond what they were designed for, we have a choice
<SteveA> 1. extend the design to accommodate
<SteveA> 2. use or build something more appropriate
<SteveA> i certainly would not call it a "blocker bug on menus"
<bradb> SteveA: what do you see as being the solution to the problem?
<SteveA> cos, if that is the case, i'll have to close it with a "won't fix, out of scope" message
<SteveA> bradb: i'm not going to be able to look at it for a while.
<bradb> i can think of ways to solve the problem, but it's all a bit too contortionist for my (and, i think, sabdfl's) taste
<bradb> SteveA: sure, i understand that you're busy in .br
<SteveA> bradb: note also...
<SteveA> that menus are selected according to two things
<SteveA> 1. the facet that is selected
<SteveA> 2. the type of object that is the immediate content object
<bradb> *oh*
<SteveA> i don't see (from a brief read of your bug report) what isn't working
<bradb> #1 might save me
* bradb tries
<SteveA> that's the whole idea, dude
<bradb> yeah, brainfart
<SteveA> if you haven't already, read daf's docs
<bradb> i'm still not certain that this will fix the problem, but i'm going to make another attempt
<SteveA> okay, cool
<SteveA> i have all of these bugs bookmarked for later
<bradb> yeah, i've skimmed some of menus.txt, if that's what you're referring to. seems pretty, ahem, comprehensive. ;)
<SteveA> so add any new info to the bug
<SteveA> bradb: read daf's wiki page
<SteveA> it explains everything very clearly
<bradb> ok, i'll take a look
<SteveA> menus.txt goes into too much implementation detail for what you need
<bradb> indeed
<SteveA> it is more for maintainers of the menus system
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-50)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: baz diff --quiet shows the diff (patch-39: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<bradb> daf: which wiki page did you write on menus, btw? i could find nothing written by you on the lp wiki that matched "Menu" or "Menus".
<SteveA> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadMenus
<SteveA> it doesn't say the author is daf, because he was a contributor, not the original author
<SteveA> however, daf has been writing and maintaining that page
<SteveA> bradb: please add a link to that page in menus.txt
<bradb> ah, ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Focus name field when creating a new product (patch-2124: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1516 filed on The Launchpad by Brad Bollenbach: Menu API makes it seem difficult to create a custom menu for each of distro and distrorelease bug listings
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1516
<SteveA> bradb-afk: rejected 1516.  see comments for what you need to do.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Many fixes and tests for the poimport script r=salgado (patch-2125: carlos.perello@canonical.com, andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
<bradb-afk> SteveA: Right, good point, I'll make .links a property.
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> i think that using a marker interface is much cleaner
<SteveA> because if you make 'links' a property, then 
<SteveA> you are spreading 'if' statements throughout the code
<SteveA> rather than making the if statement in one place
<SteveA> but, that's just, like, my opinion
<SteveA> do you think we'll be able to get rid of the BugTaskSubset ?
<SteveA> and replace it with smarter traversal?
<bradb-afk> depends; how did you want to make the traversal "smarter"?
<SteveA> mark has already done this for some things, in a slightly verbose way
<SteveA>  my Navigation stuff will make this very easy
<SteveA> the idea is, when you have a distro
<SteveA> and you have a url like .../ubuntu/+bugs/1234
<SteveA> then you don't actually have a content object for +bugs
<SteveA> instead, in the traversal function for a distro
<SteveA> you say "if you have +bugs, then 'consume' that part of the URL, and use the next part to traverse to a bug"
<SteveA> so, no need for the Subset
<bradb-afk> SteveA: what if it's just /ubunutu/+bugs ?
<SteveA> depends
<bradb-afk> (ubuntu, even)
<SteveA> 404 is one option
<SteveA> another option is you use a particular page template for that
<SteveA> (to implement that is a tad more complex, but doable)
<SteveA> (and is supported by the Navigation code)
<SteveA> so, +bugs would just be a view on IDistribution
<bradb-afk> SteveA: what if it's /distros/ubuntu/+bugs/+new ? +bugs/+advanced ? +bugs/+index ? this is currently the foundation of our navigation structure.
<SteveA> a page, with the name '+bugs'
<SteveA> so, +bugs/+new is just some other template.  maybe it is a "DummyBug".  I'm not sure.  mark has a clear idea where he wants to go with this.
<SteveA> +bugs/+advanced would be just some page template
<SteveA> essentially, a view on a distro
<bradb-afk> didn't you say that +bugs was itself going to be a page template?
<SteveA> well...
<SteveA> what you get when you go to +bugs is a page template
<SteveA> the traversal function knows what to do
<SteveA> to return the correct object
<SteveA> whether the +bugs page, the +bugs/+advanced page, or the +bugs/123 object
<SteveA> oh, brad, there are about 6000000 new business cards here for you 
<bradb-afk> and the context in whatever page template gets returned would always be something like an IDistribution or IProduct?
<SteveA> exactly
<bradb-afk> SteveA: +1.514.963.2567? i beg they put the 1 in front this time (it was my fault that it was missing last time.)
<bradb-afk> (but not my fault that i got so many! :P)
<kiko> still wrong
<kiko> enjoy
<SteveA> you have 6000000 still wrong cards
<bradb-afk> shit, and i *changed* the wiki page
<SteveA> yeah
<bradb-afk> like, long long ago
<SteveA> but this was a reprint
<bradb-afk> in a galaxy far far away
<bradb-afk> hmph
<SteveA> because many of the cards were messed up
<SteveA> so, we get a reprint of the same as the first time.  no changes.
<bradb-afk> oh well
<bradb-afk> SteveA: this "smarter" traversal thing sounds interesting. i think it'd be interesting to see someone code it up and see if it'll actually work (with menus, etc.)
<SteveA> mark has already used it
<carlos> daf, so, finally, I was able to merge the poimport branch
<bradb-afk> SteveA: I was thinking more specifically of Malone's existing pages, but seeing an example would be insightful.
<carlos> daf, but I had to disable the connection as a the poimport user as stub asked
<SteveA> it works well
<carlos> stub, around?
<SteveA> bradb-afk: i'll land my navigation stuff soon, and you can use that
<bradb-afk> ok
<SteveA> the sab will love you for getting rid of BugTaskSubset
<SteveA> and i could show you how to do the required code right now
<bradb-afk> with your nav stuff?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> just with a normal traversal function
<bradb-afk> are you talking about returning ViewPageTemplateFiles, essentially?
<SteveA> the nav code makes it a breeze
<SteveA> but you can do it now
<SteveA> no, i'm not
<bradb-afk> ok, where's an example?
<SteveA> i don't know right now
<bradb-afk> ok, GIVE me one then! please.
<SteveA> ./canonical/launchpad/browser/traversers.py
<bradb-afk> yep, i'm there
<SteveA> so, you see what he's done for +lang
<bradb-afk> yeah, was just looking at that
<SteveA> the issue is that it is quite messy to do this right now
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: Fix SelectResults.__contains__() to work with set operations (UNION, EXCEPT, INTERSECT). r=spiv (patch-31: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<SteveA> the one thing you can't see there
<bradb-afk> SteveA: indeed it is :)
<SteveA> is how to return a page for +bugs
<SteveA> you should be able to do this with
<SteveA>  from zope.component import queryView
<SteveA>  page = queryView(obj, name, request)
<SteveA>  if page is not None:
<SteveA>       return page
<SteveA> and where 'name' is going to be something you calculate from '+bug' and the actualy name (like '+advanced'), so like '+bug/+advanced' or '+bug+advanced' or '+bug(+advanced)'
<SteveA> the latter two cases are if for some reasong '+bug/+advanced' doesn't work
<SteveA> when you register the page in zcml
<SteveA> do you get what i mean?
<SteveA> you're looking up a page actually called '+bug/+advanced' as its nmae
<SteveA> name
<bradb-afk> i kind of see what you mean. i haven't yet grasped how this simplifies things vs. IBugTaskSubset though.
<SteveA> well, mark dislikes xxxxSubset code
<SteveA> and, with the nav code, it gets *really* simple
<SteveA> if you can refactor it to this now
<SteveA> then it can be easily refactored to nav code later
<SteveA> and you'll save the sab doing it for you
* SteveA --> spec writing
<bradb-afk> right, i have to leave right now, but i'll look at this tomorrow again. it's possible that it might help make my +filebug problem go away (if it makes it a lot easier to do +bugs/+new then the menu work is a lot easier to hook up.)
* bradb-afk & # afk, really
<mdke> carlos, still awake?
<mdke> or anyone else with rosetta. I need to approve some translations made by people who are not in a translation team. Do I have to copy and paste from the "suggestions" box, or is there a proper way to approve the translations?
<jblack> anybody have the time to provide a pre-review review? 
#launchpad 2006-07-17
<DSG> hi
<j_baer> I'm new to launchpad, is there a good learning resource available?
<DSG> hello
<j_baer> hello ...
<DSG> I'm downloading ubuntu
<j_baer> That's great how is it going?
<DSG> good
<DSG> but
<DSG> i don't know how install it
<j_baer> The installation is really easy from the live CD.
<DSG> i ordered
<j_baer> When the download is complete, burn the ISO to CD and then boot.
<j_baer> I'm sorry, you orderd ...
<DSG> sorry i don't speak much english
<j_baer> Ok, how may I help u ?
<DSG> i downloaded gentoo and i burned but don't make nothing
<j_baer> I'm not familiar with Gentoo ...
<DSG> gentoo is a linux distributor
<DSG> the readme say burn the iso
<DSG> and i do it
<DSG> but don't make nothing
<j_baer> Is the desktop KDE?
<DSG> yes
<j_baer> Did you use K3B?
<DSG> no
<DSG> what is K3B ??
<j_baer> K3B is the CD burning program for KDE.
<DSG> i use nero
<j_baer> You should be able to right click the ISO file and be presented with "Burn To CD" option.
<DSG> I ordered ubuntu
<DSG> i ordered ubuntu in ubuntu.com
<DSG> hellooooooooooooooo
<DSG> some motherfucker here ??????
<jamesh> stub: I guess I'd need another apache redirection to handle librarian.demo.launchpad.net
<stub> Ahh... yes
<stub> Shall I RT it?
<stub> Or we can just run with http://carbon.ubuntu.com:666 
<jamesh> would that get through the data centre firewall?
<stub> Maybe ;)
<stub> I can't remember if we are using Librarian SSL yet
<stub> What port are you running the librarian on? I'll RT it anyway.
<jamesh> 8000 (same as production)
<jamesh> cron jobs on chinstrap seem to have borked again
<jamesh> lifeless: no cron jobs on chinstrap again, so rocketfuel-built isn't being updated
<lifeless> jamesh: care to RT it flagged as urgent ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I sent a mail in reply to my previous RT request.  Would it be better to file another?
<lifeless> I would file a new one, as the old would have been closed.
<jamesh> fair enough
<stub> I think RT is down again :-(
<jamesh> looks like chinstrap was restarted over the weekend, which is probably related
<lifeless> elmo: perchance you are around ? ^^ 
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  sent anotherone
<mpt> Wow, 68412 items in the import queue?
<mpt> (for Rosetta)
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> lifeless: pqm processed a request of mine from last night.  the merge went through, but I received no "success" message.
<lifeless> SteveA: I have no idea why.
<lifeless> SteveA: probably dc glitches - there was a mail outage @ubuntu.com in some manner
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<jamesh> stub: cool.  That'll include the branch scanner fixes (I guess there is no point in cherry picking them now)
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub: hi, did you migrate POSubmission duplicates ?
<stub> carlos: no
<carlos> any chance to get that done today or tomorrow?
<stub> Yes. Tomorrow definitely. Hopefully this evening.
<carlos> ok, thanks
<SteveA> lifeless: the "success" mail came through eventually
<SteveA> jamesh: hi
<jamesh> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> jamesh: great work on the python bug imports. 
<SteveA> I'd like you to put the zope specs on the same server
<jamesh> good idea
<SteveA> we can add the relevant zope people to the mail whitelist too
<jamesh> we'll need to set up the relevant cron jobs for the demo server
<jamesh> and I guess another POP box if we want the incomming email interface to function
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> stub: what have you asked the admins to set up so far for the demo server?
<stub> outstanding or everything?
<stub> I forgot about the POP box
<stub> rt13853, rt14018, rt14265
<jamesh> I only just thought of the POP box now
<stub> plus accounts for jamesh and sudo access, for which I've lost the rt job numbers
<SteveA> we have two weeks left for the challenge, but it would be good to get this running very soon, so that we can get feedback from the tech committee
<SteveA> and have an opportunity to respond to it
<SteveA> before the deadline
<jamesh> SteveA: okay.  So we need to decide which bits are necessary for announcing our entry
<jamesh> SteveA: some of these things could be done after the entry (like the keyword stuff): we just need to give an approximate timeframe
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> although, we can't expect them to take keywords into account if they aren't available to see before the deadline
<jamesh> Sure.  Are we in a position to get all this stuff done by the deadline?
<SteveA> the minimum is to get stuff running on the demo server without keywords
<SteveA> we should talk with Znarl about how this can be fitted into the current sysadmin work
<stub> The admins seem fine on this - the only outstanding requests are the email whitelist and the librarian redirect (which was only requested today).
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> stub: there's something odd going on on staging with the spec dependency trees.  I'm looking into it.  The images are rendered, but not included in a page.
<SteveA> stub: just spoke to mark, and that' show it is meant to work
<stub> Hmm
<jamesh> https://blueprint.staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ue-partitioning-tool <- the graph seems to look okay here
<SteveA> jamesh: yep.  I was confused becuase a  spec with no dependencies/blockers doesn't have a graph
<SteveA> So, I saw it, and thought "oh, the graphs aren't rendering"
<jamesh> might be worth doing some tweaking for graphs like https://blueprint.staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-express
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> two things are happening about that
<SteveA> 1. the nodes will be getting smaller with the latest RF, as the node name will be on one line, and the (assignee) on the next
<SteveA> 2. currently with PQM is a patch to add a page to give you the DOT output of the spec graph, so we can take that and experiment doing constraints / partial layouts to try and improve graphs we see in production
<jamesh> if we do end up with performance issues with the graphs, a good approach would be to look at caching the results based on a hash of the dot input file (since identical input should result in identical output)
<jamesh> which would probably be faster than having a long running daemon
<SteveA> jamesh: that would work, as I was quite careful to give predictably sorted output, for writing the tests
<carlos> danilos: hi, around?
<mpt> SteveA, if the diagrams only ever show one level of dependency in each direction, it would be safer to arrange the levels horizontally rather than vertically
<mpt> since there wouldn't be more than three of them
<SteveA> they don't show only one level
<SteveA> are you proposing that they should?
<mpt> no, but the two I've seen so far do
* mpt looks for an example of a complex one
<SteveA> jordi: ping
<mpt> yay, timeout
<SteveA> mpt: that's kind of opaque.  is it an interseting timeout?
<mpt> Only in the sense that it's the first two timeouts I've seen in several months
<mpt> but it's on staging, so maybe matsubara hasn't tweaked the limit yet
<mpt> matsubara's work has been paying off
<danilos> carlos: yeah, back in a min again
<lifeless> spiv: jamesh: SteveA: bzr-launchpad meeting time
<jamesh> okay
<stub> mpt: matsubara has tweaked the timeout
<stub> Is there a process lock ensuring only one graph renders at a time? It might take a long time to render a graph for a spec with a more complex dependency tree.
<SteveA> there is no lock
<SteveA> what would be the point?
<SteveA> stub: I'd like to get staging updated to RF latest rev
<SteveA> any objection?
<stub> Nope
<SteveA> is there a script to run?
* SteveA doesn't see anything in launchpad's crontab on asuka
<stub> It is triggered from Jubany normally. Instructions are on the wiki...
<stub> https://launchpad.canonical.com/StagingServerUpdate
* danilos is back (gone 42:25:28)
<spiv> Hmm, there's a /people/$name/+branchlisting at the moment (similar to /product/$name/+branchlisting), but no links to it.
<spiv> I'm tempted to remove it entirely.
<lifeless> spiv: no links ?
<doko> spiv: do you know, if the patch for 48301 is already in the 2.4 branch?
<lifeless> spiv: not even from an authored branch or what have you ?
<spiv> lifeless: not that I can find.
<jamesh> spiv: seems to have been superceded by /people/$name/+branches
<lifeless> spiv: also, is it a compact list, or a details list ?
<spiv> doko: not afaik
<spiv> lifeless: it's the details list.
<spiv> lifeless: what you get if you click "Listing View" from /product/$name/+branches
<spiv> Except there's no "Listing View" link from /people/$name/+branches.
<spiv> jamesh: Yeah, I guess so.
<spiv> Anyway, I noticed this while updating pagetests/branches to use new-style page tests.
<spiv> (while fixing those tests for ddaa's branch-ui changes)
<spiv> Any objections to me just removing that?
<spiv> Didn't think so ;)
<lifeless> review meeting in 5
<lifeless> spiv: I'd rather add it as a Listing View link :)
<lifeless> spiv: predictability ;)
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm.
<lifeless> or remove the other. 6/1 1/2 of the other
<spiv> lifeless: And then do the same for authored, registered, and subscribed branches?
<spiv> So have a +authoredbranchlisting, etc?
<lifeless> noidea
<lifeless> seems like something to be datadriven to me
<spiv> :)
<spiv> Perhaps.
<lifeless> +branchlisting?show=authored
* spiv nods
<spiv> At the moment, we have +authoredbranches, etc, though.
<lifeless> yup
<jamesh> lifeless: it is the same view class and page template behind those different branch listing pages
<lifeless> jamesh: I do realise that
<lifeless> :)
<spiv> I mainly just want to land David's branch-ui branch.
<lifeless> just as a user, its kinda weird, and there are namespace issues to fit all the permutations in
<lifeless> spiv: well, there are not all those permutations on the branches side.
<lifeless> spiv: I'm just saying keep the two sides - product and people - in sync
<spiv> So I'm going to take the easy option, and assume that seeing as no-one has missed the lack of a link to +branchlisting that it doesn't really matter.
<spiv> Well, they're already out of sync.
<lifeless> your call
<spiv> The task of "just land ddaa's simple UI branch" is at risk of massive feature creep if I take that on :)
<spiv> s/feature/scope/
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> deleting it is not a pre-req to landing
<spiv> Sure.  But deleting the tests more-or-less is.
<spiv> I'm unkeen on leaving a mess of half old-style/half new-style pagetests.
<spiv> Perhaps the mistake was letting the scope creep include updating the tests to new-style, instead of merely making them pass ;)
<spiv> Anyway, I'll remove the offending tests, file bugs, and move on.
<spiv> Also, review meeting!
<lifeless> I think you have pinpointed the mistake.
<lifeless> review meeting.
<lifeless> who art here ?
<BjornT> me
<jamesh> me
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> me
<lifeless> ah cool
<lifeless> so theres nothing explicit this week
<lifeless> anyone got stuff to bring up before we look at the queue ?
<lifeless> next meeting same bat-time, same bat-channel ?
<salgado> I'm here too
<spiv> Sounds good.
<jamesh> sure.
<lifeless> coolies
<lifeless> queue status:
<lifeless> 8 items in the queue
<lifeless> 4 of which are > 3 days
<spiv> I think kiko's already reviewed bradb/launchpad/malone-landscape-hack/ -- I saw mail on the review list, so I think he's been slack about updating the status.
<lifeless> so that makes 3 @ 4 days
<salgado> I've already reviewed cprov's archive-tools and danilo's bug-1788, but they need a second review. I'll do them today. and will probably review cprov/repository/launchpad/buildd-ui today too
<lifeless> how is the review load ?
<lifeless> 4 days means 2 in actual fact, given the weekend, so its at the upper end of what we aim for as a service level.
<lifeless> salgado: ?
<spiv> The load's been ok, I've had the impression it's been a little higher this last week or so, but then maybe that's just because I spent 2 hours reviewing 447 lines earlier today ;)
<salgado> oh, sorry. I think the load has been fine
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> well, please keep an eye on the queue - and if you are not going to get something reviewed within 2 days, please be sure to bounce it to someone else
<salgado> it took me too long to review danilos' branch, because I reviewed it with him on IRC, explaining lots of things about launchpad that he wasn't aware yet
<lifeless> we have plenty of reviewers to share around, though I do think the load is up somewhat.
<lifeless> any other business? 
<lifeless> 5
<SteveA> hi
<lifeless> 4
<SteveA> no comments from me
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> meeting over, thanks for comin
<SteveA> jamesh: https://blueprint.staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-express/+deptreedotfile
<jamesh> SteveA: cool.
* salgado heads to the office. brb
<ivoks> hi
<SteveA> jamesh: so, I had it set up with the dot file in vim, and a command   cat myfile.dot | dot -Tpng > out.png, and gqview looking at out.png
<SteveA> gqview is clever enough to notice when the file changes
<SteveA> and update its image
<SteveA> hi ivoks 
<carlos> ivoks: hi
<carlos> ivoks: let me check...
<ivoks> np
<carlos> ivoks: where did you upload your file?
<ivoks> in dapper
<carlos> ok
<ivoks> i fixed manualy most of the errors searching trough web interface
<ivoks> so, all needs review can be droped
<ivoks> but i'm planing to get some .pos, fix them while on vacation and upload them by the end of this month
<carlos> could you tell me more or less last time you tried to upload?
<ivoks> ummm... a week ago?
<ivoks> i don't rembember exact date :/
<carlos> ok, that's enough
<ivoks> i can try again...
<carlos> ivoks: your import failed
<carlos> ivoks: and our system was not able to notify you about it (our fault)
<carlos> ivoks: could you execute msgfmt -c -v yourfile.po
<carlos> ?
<ivoks> eh... but that happens to everything i upload :/
<ivoks> sure
<ivoks> warning: PO file header fuzzy
<ivoks> warning: older versions of msgfmt will give an error on this
<ivoks> that's it
<ivoks> and 823 translated messages.
<ivoks> so, it failed for ubuntu-docs (both server and desktop guid), gnome-applets, gnome-panel (iirc)...
<carlos> hmm, the last one I see failing is ubuntu-docs
<ivoks> right, that's the last i tried
<carlos> with a 'string not terminated' error
<ivoks> on others i gave up and did it manually
<carlos> please, try again with the .po file you just validated
<ivoks> sure
<carlos> and if you don't get any confirmation email today, file a bug with that file attached
<ivoks> ok
<carlos> ivoks: thank you
<ivoks> thank you
<ivoks> ok, just uploaded
<carlos> ok
<carlos> mdke_: hi, around?
<salgado> stub, ping
<mdke_> carlos: yes
<carlos> mdke_: never mind, I was talking with danilo and wanted to note you about him working now with me on Rosetta, but he just told me that you already know each other
<mdke_> carlos: yes vaguely, that's great news!
* mdke_ hugs danilos 
<danilos> mdke_: hi there :)
* danilos hugs mdke_ back ;)
<mdke_> very cool that you are working on rosetta now
<danilos> mdke: yeah, it's cool, lets just see how it turns out for rosetta as well :)
* mdke has no doubts
<danilos> hehe, thanks :)
<mdke> ok, lunch
<danilos> enjoy it
<ploum> hello
<ploum> can someone re-launch staging ?
<ploum> (I don't remember if I must ping BjornT or someone else about this)
<salgado> ploum, staging is rebuilt every day, so it's possible that it's being rebuilt right now. has it been down for a long time?
<ploum> salgado: oh, I just saw it
<ploum> but someone (I don't remember who) told me to tell here if staging is down
<salgado> ploum, staging is running already. I can access it from here
<ploum> indeed
<ploum> so it was temporary
<ploum> sorry
<carlos> ploum: I did
<ploum> thanks :-)
<carlos> I mean
<carlos> I I think I told you I can start it again
<carlos> I didn't fixed it today
<carlos> ;-)
<ploum> ah ok, so it's a bit brighter ;-)
<ploum> I was not sure
<ploum> (I'm really bad at remember people on IRC)
<carlos> ploum: me too, that's why I said 'I think I did' ;-)
<LarstiQ> funny
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
* BjornT -> post office
* LarstiQ wonders if bjorn will be pre office when he returns.
<jgi> hello everyone
<jgi> jordi, hello
<jgi> I've just uploaded a tarball of WengoPhone's po files for review
<jordi> jgi: okay
<jordi> let me have a look
<jordi> jgi: any reason you upload an English file, or is that meant to be the template?
<jgi> jordi, should the template contain only msg ids?
<jordi> yes
<jordi> it's typically named ".pot"
<jgi>  ok, is it the same than a .po files but with msg strs empy and a .pot extension?
<jordi> yes
<jordi> the t is for template
<jgi> ok
<jgi> then I can upload a new tarball with only a .pot file and a fr.po
<jordi> ok, I was just asking because we normally don't import English translations (that is a file with msgstr which are exactly the same as the msgids) because there's no poibnt
<jordi> don't worry
<jordi> I can approve this and make rosetta believe it's a pot file
<jgi> ok, that would be good
<jordi> ok
<jgi> jordi, i'll be right back
<jordi> jgi: voil! aThey are approved, and should appear soonish as imported
<jgi> jordi: ok, I see there are templates here: https://launchpad.net/products/wengophone/trunk/+pots/qtwengophone/ , but there is no untranslated string. Is it normal?
<jgi> jordi: and filtering translated strings show nothing too
<jordi> jgi: it's being imported still I guess
<jordi> wow my link is slow right now
<jgi> jordi: how long does it take usually to import translations?
<salgado> stub, I found a possible issue with that shipit constraint that checks the status and shipment. do you have some time to talk about it?
<carlos> jgi: it depends on the amount of entries we have in the queue
<jordi> jgi: should be in now
<jordi> actually, your files failed.
<jordi> You should have got an email
<jordi> carlos: duplicate entries. 
<jordi> qtwengophone_en.po:124: duplicate message definition
<jordi> qtwengophone_en.po:65: ...this is the location of the first definition
<carlos> jordi: with that kind of failures we don't send an email (yet)
<jordi> oh ok
<cprov> stub: ping
<jgi> jordi, carlos: actually i got an e-mail indeed
<jordi> jgi: that gettext error is fatal
<jordi> how are you generating your files?
<jgi> jordi: using ts2po
<jordi> hm, carlos, do you know any remedy for this?
<jgi> jordi: which are the duplicate messages?
<stub> cprov: pong
<cprov> stub: do you have some minutes to perform the DBA request I did ?
<carlos> jordi: fixing the duplicates ;-)
<jordi> jgi: msgfmt -cCv yourfile.po
<jordi> carlos: why does ts2po do this?
<jordi> it generates unvaild files apparently
<carlos> jordi: I don't know what's ts2po
<danilos> jordi: most of the tools for OOo and Firefox do that as well... just pass them through msguniq
<jordi> converts from Qt translation files to po
<jordi> danilos: *nod*. Is tjhere a reason they do this?
<danilos> jordi: because there might be two differing translations for same strings, and they can't decide which one is better
<jordi> jgi: anyway, see what danilo said, msguniq them and you'll be done.
<danilos> jordi: that's what I do in "xml2po -r" (reusing translations from XML files) as well
<jordi> danilos: yuck
<danilos> I mean, it's easy to simply use the first one, but maybe the second is better (there are options for msguniq for that ;-)
<carlos> jordi: hmmm I think gettext already supports QT translation files...
<jordi> well rosetta chokes on them then
<carlos> no, it doesn't
<carlos> gettext supports format strings from qt but from .cpp files
<jordi> oh
<jgi> carlos: *only* from .cpp files?
<carlos> jgi: yeah that's what it says:
<carlos>       --qt                    recognize Qt format strings
<carlos>                                 (only language C++)
<jgi> ok, but I mean it can also use strings that were written in header files
<carlos> jgi: sure, sorry, only C++ source code
<jgi> ok
<jgi> Our strings are located only in C++ code AFAIK, but there might be some exceptions. I'll run msguniq and upload files again
<carlos> jgi: if you only use C++ code, I think is much better if you use directly gettext
<jgi> jordi, should I upload msguniqed files again? If so, where should I do it?
<cprov> stub: ping
<jgi> jordi, carlos: i've uploaded new files which went through msuniq, is there any way to know if import has failed?
<carlos> jgi: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?target=products&status=FAILED&type=all
* bradb & # last-minute dentist appointment, bbiab
<jgi> carlos, on top of this page: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?target=products&status=all&type=all there is the first import of qtwengophone_fr.po and qtwengophone_en.po, but i can't see a trace of my second upload
<carlos> it's there now
* carlos needs to finish the per account/product import queue list
<carlos> so people finds their files
<DSG> hello
<carlos> DSG: hi
<DSG> do you speak spanish ??
<danilos> carlos does, bad badly ;)
<DSG> because i don't speak much englesh
<carlos> danilos: go away!
<carlos> danilos: ;-)
<danilos> :)
<carlos> DSG: let's move to a private chat then...
<jgi> carlos, I can see the french translation now, but there is no message to translate apparently. Are they supposed to come later when rosetta finish to process them?
<carlos> yes, when it moves from 'Approved to Imported'
<jgi> carlos, it seems to be the case already
<carlos> jgi: if Rosetta imported them, you should have a confirmation email
<jgi> carlos, yes, I got two e-mails, one for the french translation, and one for the english translation
<jgi> carlos, in the product status, it is also stated that WengoPhone "doesn't use Rosetta", is it ok?
<carlos> jgi: no, you should note that you are using Rosetta. Once we have all products clean, I guess we should set it on automatically
<jgi> carlos, ok
<carlos> jgi: about the empy translations problem
<carlos> jgi: you lack a .pot file upload
<carlos> so the system thinks that you have no messages at all
<jgi> carlos, where could I upload this? If I try to upload a .pot file it says it wants a .po file
<jgi> I must be looking at the wrong place
<jgi> hmm, maybe I found it: https://launchpad.net/products/wengophone/trunk/+translations-upload , right ?
<jgi> carlos, done
<carlos> jgi: next time, upload it to https://launchpad.net/products/wengophone/trunk/+pots/qtwengophone/+upload
<carlos> and it will be imported automatically
<carlos> +translations-upload requires that we review it, but don't worry
<carlos> is not a bit problem ;-)
<carlos> I will approve it now.
<jgi> carlos, thanks :-)
<carlos> jordi: wow, is drupal asking to use us to translate it officially ? there are a bunch of .pot files for drupal pending to be approved
<carlos> jgi: done
<jgi> carlos, ok thanks. However, it seems that there is still no message to translate :-(
<carlos> jgi: it takes a while
<jgi> ok
<carlos> I just approved it
<carlos> now we need to wait for the import script to process it
<jgi> ok
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<jgi> carlos, see you
<jordi> carlos: no, they aren't
<jordi> it's an upload I need to sort out
<jordi> but that'll be deleted
<jordi> jgi: ah I see you sorted it out
<jordi> jgi: ah I see you sorted it oui was having some food
<jgi> jordi, yes, that's great
* jgi is happy :)
<jgi> thank you very much to everyone!
<jordi> jgi: cool!
<jgi> brb
<elmo> how does launchpad send mail?
<elmo> does it invoke /usr/sbin/sendmail?
<salgado> elmo, I think this is a question for BjornT!
<stub> elmo: SMTP to localhost
<stub> (or another SMTP server if you prefer)
<elmo> stub: hum
<elmo> got an easy way on carbon to try getting launchpad to send mail in the way it does
<stub> telnet localhost 25
<stub> Or I can reconfigure the launchpad instance to turn email on - I don't think it will spam anyone as long as people don't randomly click ;)
<elmo> hmm, ok
<elmo> the problem is we can't do recipients ACLs on non-SMTP connections in exim
<salgado> stub, talk to me, dude! kiko thinks we should use a trigger to change the status to shipped, when we update a request's shipment attribute, to avoid possible problems with the updates to status and shipment being performed on separate statements
<salgado> stub, do you think a trigger is necessary or can we workaround it by issuing a raw SQL update?
<stub> salgado: Seperate statements? Why?
<stub> Even SQLObject should get that right...
<salgado> stub, because I do request.status = shipped; request.shipment = shipment
<salgado> it works fine, but I guess only because we use lazyUpdates
* flacoste -> lunch
<stub> salgado: Lazy updates is good, so that isn't a problem.
<stub> salgado: So kiko is tryng to work around problems that don't exist. Hasn't he got enough problems already??
<salgado> actually, I raised the problem
<salgado> :/
<salgado> and he suggested using a trigger
<stub> Stick with the way you have it. It will only break if lazy updates gets switched off, and that would be a good thing.
<stub> elmo: What is the problem then? We are using SMTP, so we can do recipients ACLs. Or did you use one too many negatives in that sentence?
<elmo> stub: I can't guard against the possiblity of launchpad slipping into non-SMTP mode without warning
<elmo> and non-obvious things like mail(1) use non-SMTP
<stub> elmo: ok. Launchpad only has one email sending routing (lib/canonical/launchpad/mail/sendmail.py), and it only uses SMTP. Z3 pulled out the sendmail stuff due to a security problem, and from Python we just use smtplib rather than calling mail or sendmail from a subprocess. So it will be safe.
<elmo> ok
<elmo> hmm, I have a cunning plan
<jgi> how is it possible for a given project to change its translation group?
* LarstiQ has to block images of Baldrick doing ftp-master work out of his mind
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<kalosaurusrex> anyone know if the email support feature is working yet?
<salgado> kalosaurusrex, if you mean, answering support requests by email, then yes, it should be working, I think
<LarstiQ> salgado: the issue is starting support requests by mail
<kalosaurusrex> how about sending support requests via email?
<kalosaurusrex> LarstiQ:  :)
<kalosaurusrex> actually I want to be able to connect my launchpad stuff to a gmane mailing list.  and have issues emailed from the mailing list, sent to gmane (already happens) and then sent to launchpad for tracking.
<salgado> by looking at the code it seems to me that it's only possible to reply to an existing support request by email. :-(
<salgado> kalosaurusrex, you might want to file a bug, explaining your use case. it shouldn't be hard to implement this
* LarstiQ has a look to see if there is not such a spec yet
<flacoste> LarstiQ: there is
<flacoste> LarstiQ: err, actually, it's not in the specification tracker
<kalosaurusrex> salgado: okay I will! great. thanks!
<flacoste> and the old one https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TicketTrackerEmailInterface didn't cover creating new tickets by email
<LarstiQ> ok, so kalosaurusrex should just file a new one on https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker ?
<LarstiQ> flacoste: that wiki is not accessible for us outsiders
<flacoste> LarstiQ: wiki.launchpad.canonical.com should be
<radix> can anyone tell me where the "add milestone" button is?
<flacoste> LarstiQ: it's the old public wiki
<LarstiQ> flacoste: indeed it is
<LarstiQ> radix: good question, I can't find it
<salgado> radix, the milestones are tied to productseries, so you have to create one or more productseries if you want to have milestones, I think
<radix> oh
<salgado> radix, for instance, on https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker/1.0 you can see the link to add a milestone
<radix> aha! 
<radix> ok, I found it in my "trunk" series
<salgado> cool. :)
<LarstiQ> that isn't easy to find out
<niemeyer> Anyone with SQL access to  launchpad around
<niemeyer> ?
<salgado> niemeyer, read or write? does it need to be production or would staging be enough?
<niemeyer> salgado: read/write on production.. I just did something stupid adding dummy information to a product to try it out.
<niemeyer> And I can't remove now
<salgado> niemeyer, you need stub or SteveA, then
<niemeyer> salgado: Thanks!
<LarstiQ> Storm?
<salgado> np
<kalosaurusrex> salgado: I entered the ticket.  number 53292
<salgado> Ubugtu, bug 53292?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53292 in launchpad-support-tracker "Email submit support ticket feature" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53292
<salgado> thanks kalosaurusrex!
<kalosaurusrex> salgado: and to you.  I appreciate your help.
<bradb> salgado: Can somebody log in to LP without having validated their email address (i.e. it's still NEW), and would LP prompt them to validate at that point?
<bradb> i'm thinking of things we might see from importing data
<bradb> and if, for example, in a demo instance we can set all email addresses to some not-validated state, to trigger this login-and-validate workflow, if there even is one
<salgado> bradb, if that happens, we will send an email to the address that person tried to login with, with a link to validate that address and then be able to login.
<salgado> so, although it's not possible to login without a preferred email, we catch that and start the validate-your-email process for them
<salgado> (and we also tell them an email was sent, and that they need to follow the instructions there before logging in, obviously)
<bradb> salgado: ok, so, IIUC:
<bradb> let's say we have a demo instance, and we want to make sure we don't spam people...
<bradb> i should be able to update all the emailaddresses in this instance to be NEW, by default
<bradb> then, anytime anyone logs in, they will be prompted to validate their email address
<bradb> so only people who have specifically gone through this login-and-validate workflow will get email from the demo instance
<bradb> right?
<salgado> right
<bradb> sweet!
<LarstiQ> bradb: if you need a guinnea pig for demo instance testing, ping me
<bradb> LarstiQ: thanks...we're working on an import now, so i'll let you know
<salgado> bradb, but there may be places in the code that assume .preferredemail is never None
<bradb> salgado: right. i think we can consider those bugs, if people do find them
<salgado> I'm not sure they're bugs, because they assume that if a person got there, that means this person had a preferredemail at some point
<salgado> and once you have one, it's not possible (by normal means) to go back to a no-prefferedemail status
<bradb> right
<bradb> salgado: one other thing...if my email address is foo@bar.com, and there's an account that was created with that email address and no p/w, how can i "claim" that account?
<bradb> (again, thinking data import)
<salgado> you have to use the forgotten password form
<bradb> salgado: and will this work, even if the email is not yet validated?
<salgado> yep
<bradb> salgado: does it reset the p/w and validate the email all at the same time in this case?
<salgado> bradb, yes
<bradb> salgado: nice! thanks for the info. /me continues replying to jamesh's mail.
<salgado> bradb, no problem
<LarstiQ> hmm
* LarstiQ thinks he is not getting bugmail he should
<bradb> LarstiQ: you aren't
<bradb> if you file a bug at /distros/$distroname/+filebug and specify a package, you won't get the bugmail
<bradb> any other variation on filing a bug should send mail though. (i've already landed the fix and asked stub to cherrypick it into production.)
<LarstiQ> bradb: I'm thinking of bzr-email, which should be owned by the bzr devs, yet I just saw it had bugs I've never seen before
<LarstiQ> bradb: the difference with bzr proper is that lifeless is the registrant for the plugin, and bzr devs are the registrant for bzr
<bradb> LarstiQ: https://launchpad.net/products/bzr-email. lifeless pwns it.
<LarstiQ> ok, so this is user error
<bradb> yeah
<LarstiQ> thanks for hitting me over the head with that :)
<bradb> heh
* LarstiQ was fooled by the 'Bazaar Version Control System and Supporting Tools' portlet mentioning people/bzr as project maintainer
<bradb> ah, interesting
* bradb notes 32C is rather hot
* LarstiQ fully agrees
<LarstiQ> I'm afraid it is even hotter than that here :/
<bradb> LarstiQ: wow, where's that?
<LarstiQ> bradb: The Netherlands, flat roof
<bradb> ah
#launchpad 2006-07-18
<DSG2490> hello
<lifeless> BjornT: nag kiko about your branch - I'm giving it to him
<crimsun> Is there a reason I should not be able to use ``bzr get sftp://~crimsun@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/alsa-utils/debian/''?  I'm receiving "Permission denied (publickey)", but my ssh keypair hasn't changed at all.
<crimsun> (I'm using ``bzr get http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/alsa-utils/debian/'' as a workaround.)
<spiv> crimsun: "~crimsun@" looks wrong.
<spiv> It should be "sftp://crimsun@..."
<crimsun> haha
<crimsun> I'm an idiot.
<crimsun> thanks
<milosz> hey guys i finaly got my po messages picked up by launchpad (woohoo) but now do i export the new translations
<milosz> so they get included into my app
<milosz> and can i message a user using launchpad
<milosz> i'd like to write the guy who translated my app to thank him
<lifeless> his details will be in the pot files
<lifeless> s/his/their
<jamesh> milosz: what's the name of your product?
<milosz> drapes
<milosz> i couldn't find a thing to go... download new po file
<jamesh> milosz: found it.
<jamesh> milosz: from https://launchpad.net/products/drapes I chose "translations" on the left
<jamesh> that shows stats for the PO file you uploaded
<jamesh> click on "View Template & All Languages..." in the main content
<milosz> it seams like i only ask when i have problems with launchpad, but all the help is greatly appreciated and i like how i can upload a new translation po file now instead of having to email it to a group and then some shady (dj) guy
<jamesh> this brings you to the page for your PO template, and there is a "Download Translations" link in the top corner
<milosz> s\dj\jk\
<jamesh> so the actual URL where you can request the export is https://launchpad.net/products/drapes/trunk/+pots/drapes/+export
<jamesh> that should be easier ...
<milosz> i couldn't find the "View Template & All Languages..."
<jamesh> it is below the table in the centre of the page
<milosz> this is kind of weird, you have to have it be sent to your email... but okay
<milosz> thanks for your help jamesh 
<milosz> where in my app file/directory should i put the credits to the translators?
<bimberi> hi all, how do i request a new LP Project be set up?
<spiv> bimberi: find a launchpad admin on IRC here, or mail the launchpad-users list.  But are you sure you want project, rather than a product (which anyone can register)?
<bimberi> spiv: thanks, yes i'm sure - there are already a couple of products in place that require an "Umbrella", similar to the ubuntu-docs project
<jamesh> milosz: the PO export can take a while for larger projects, so the work is handled by a batch job that emails you when it completes
<spiv> Fair enough :)
<milosz> okay
<mpt> Goooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jamesh> mpt: we had another Rosetta usability issue come up: milosz trying to export translations for his product
<jamesh> not particularly obvious how to get there from https://launchpad.net/products/drapes/
<mpt> joy
<jamesh> you can get there in three clicks, if you know which links to use
<mpt> Yes, I found it
<mpt> ugh, that listbox is misaligned
<mpt> Anyway, I'm not sure what we can do to make downloading more obvious, other than the usual page layout problems of the facets menu in the wrong place and the actions menu existing when it shouldn't
<milosz> man i love how whenever i come in here and have an issue you guys like fix it
<Lord_Athur> i all, what do i have to do to become ubuntero in launchpad?
<lifeless> have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership (IIRC)
<Lord_Athur> lifeless, the wiki page doesn't exist
<xordae> Hey guys, I tried registering at the launchpad page for an error report after a fresh Ubuntu 6.06 install, but it's taking long. Maybe anyone can help me with this error I got just before the install finished? http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?1da7c08625.jpg
<xordae> sorry for the image quality, it reads /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py
<jamesh> xordae: do you use greylisting or similar for your incomming email?
<xordae> hmm.. it was a hotmail address I provided >< I dunno, tried it again with gmail. but I don't think so
<stub> From recent reports gmail works but hotmail doesn't 
<jamesh> people have successfully registered using gmail
<xordae> oh, alright.. then I'll just report it there now.. hope it's readable
<jamesh> xordae: so you should get an email to verify your account. Are you saying that you still haven't received such an email to your gmail account?
<xordae> I just checked, got the mail and am making a report.. thanks ^^
<jamesh> xordae: you can register additional emails to your LP account once it is set up (you go through a similar verification process)
<stub> I'll be updating Launchpad as soon as soyuz as quietened down
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for its regular code update. Estimated downtime is 25 minutes.
<SteveA> hi
<jamesh> hi SteveA 
<BjornT> hi SteveA. do you know when kiko plan to be around?
<SteveA> jamesh: morning
<SteveA> BjornT: kiko will be around soon.  he'll be busy in meetings, though
<BjornT> ok, thanks
<SteveA> BjornT: kiko says "what?"
<BjornT> SteveA: lifeless put my bug tags branch in kiko's queue. i want to know if he will be able to review it in time so i can land it this week, or if he's too busy so i should have someone else review it.
<lifeless> kiko has a note in his queue saying to nag him on IRC when a review is given to him
<carlos> morning
<stub> carlos: Any idea why you have 3 times more karma than anyone else in Launchpad?
<carlos> stub: because I uploaded OO.org translations for breezy manually and I got credit for that (broken .po files)
<carlos> stub: it will disappear over time
<carlos> stub: you can also nuke all translations karma I have
<stub> Will this keep happening?
<carlos> I don't translate too much
<carlos> it shouldn't
<carlos> I got it two months ago
<stub> So if you upload translations now, you won't get karma for them? I imagine it is something you and other rosetta-admins will need to do from time to time.
<carlos> well, if we do it manually, yes, we will get more karma
<carlos> but that's not usual
<carlos> stub: anyway, I will add an option to admins to give ownership to rosetta-admins team
<jamesh> would it be bad not to assign karma for manual PO file uploads?
<carlos> so that karma is not given to anyone
<carlos> jamesh: just talking to uploads done by admins
<carlos> jamesh: and that only happens if the .po file lacks the metadata with the translator information
<stub> It sounds like a way of gaming the system for normal users too
<stub> hmm...
<carlos> stub: why?
<jamesh> carlos: I mean, would it be bad to only dish out karma for translations made through the web interface
<carlos> if they have rights to upload such file
<carlos> they will get karma for the new translations, nothing more
<stub> so you would need to upload randomly generated translations, which would grant karma and poison the database at the same time.
<carlos> jamesh: that will not happen, if a normal user uploads a .po file, we are giving karma 
<carlos> stub: sure, but that's an abuse of the system and you are able to do it using the web interface
<stub> (although in that extreme case, we are going to have to do manual cleaning anyway)
<carlos> stub: it's more difficult, but it's possible
<jamesh> carlos: I know that's what happens now.  I'm asking whether it would be bad to change it so you only get karma for translations done through the web interface
<jamesh> i.e. would it "disenfranchise" any LP users? :)
<jamesh> (not that karma gets you anything ...)
<carlos> jamesh: the only change would be that the admins will get a 'give ownership of this upload to the rosetta-admins team' option
<mpt_> bradb!
<carlos> and thus, if the .po file metadata is broken, no one will get that karma
<carlos> normal users will get karma as usual
<jamesh> carlos: sure.  But would there be any downsides to normal users not getting karma for manual PO file uploads?
<carlos> no, they will not see any change
<carlos> well, there will be such change
<carlos> because I will not earn so huge amount of karma ;-)
* jamesh starts again
<jamesh> carlos: ignoring your proposed change, suppose Launchpad was changed to not dish out any karma for manual PO file uploads (for everyone)
<jamesh> would there be a problem with that?
<carlos> jamesh: yes, people doing offline translations will not get karma for their contributions
<lifeless> carlos: what % of translations is that ?
<jamesh> carlos: okay.  So there is two classes of manual PO file uploads: people who are importing translations from upstream, and people who've downloaded the PO file from LP, done some translations locally and uploaded the result back to LP
<jamesh> is the first case done by more than just rosetta admins?
<carlos> jamesh: for Ubuntu, yes, for products, no
<carlos> jamesh: anyway, for upstream imports we don't give karma for the translations, just for the fact that they did the upstream import giving us more up to date information
<carlos> lifeless: I don't keep track of that, but I'm sure it's more than the 20% due some UI limitations we are fixing over time
<carlos> danilos: ping
<danilos> carlos: pong 
<carlos> danilos: meeting time?
<danilos> carlos: indeed ;)
<SteveA> BjornT, lifeless: kiko will be too busy this week.
<lifeless> SteveA: are you also too busy ?
<SteveA> lifeless: kiko and I will not be available to do reviews this week
<lifeless> SteveA: then both of you need your knuckles rapped, you should have updated your PendingReviews status.
<lifeless> I will do so for you now.
<jamesh> SteveA: the zope specs are loaded up at https://demo.launchpad.net/products/zope/+specs
<SteveA> thanks jamesh 
<lifeless> jamesh: I've swapped malcc's branch you had with bjorn
<lifeless> jamesh: and given you bjornts
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.
<Kamion> Hi - does RF 3796 fix the way bug comments are displayed backwards, i.e. newest-first?
<Kamion> Or was that a recent intentional change?
* LarstiQ blinks
<BjornT> Kamion: i didn't know that the comments were displayed backwards, now i see that they are. it looks ok on staging, though, so some patch has fixed it.
<lifeless> I like it ;)
<LarstiQ> ah, now I see it too
<LarstiQ> lifeless: there is something about breaking the natural flow of conversation :P
<Kamion> lifeless: it's debbugs circa 1994
<Kamion> there's a reason even debbugs thought that was poor UI :-P
<Kamion> BjornT: good, thanks
<mpt_> Kamion, or Malone circa 2005 :-)
<Kamion> oh yes I'd forgotten it used to do that
<jamesh> Kamion: got an example of a backwards bug?
<jamesh> Kamion: there was a branch merged that broke comment ordering which was fixed yesterday
<lifeless> needs a prod cherry pick
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/9870
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 9870 in evolution "Better spam filtering for evolution" [High,Confirmed]  
<Kamion> jamesh: 47848 is the one I'm on at the moment
<jamesh> Kamion: could be that today's rollout doesn't include that patch, so needs a cherrypick
<lifeless> is an example
<Spads> anchors are a good way to implement message pointers to keep track of old vs new if you really want to skip to unread stuff
<Spads> and they work in just about everything
<lifeless> jamesh: does the fix include tests ?
<jamesh> lifeless: it included some tests, but I didn't do a full review of it.
<jamesh> lifeless: the problem was that the tests were passing before because they were relying on the natural result set ordering for a query.  The branch fixing the problem added the correct order by clause and reordered a bit of the sample data, but it is a bit difficult to tell if it would catch similar issues
<lifeless> hmm
<jamesh> I only did a quick read through the patch kiko posted and pointed out one bug that stood out to me
<lifeless> If we had a normal object model, I would be suggesting layered tests
<jamesh> I wonder if you could get postgres to randomise the ordering of a result set before sorting it ...
<lifeless> heh, I was just wondering that
* spiv hmms
<spiv> Can we somehow just append an "ORDER BY random()" to every query? :)
<lifeless> sqlobject to the rescue
<spiv> And there really is a random() in postgres too!
<jamesh> I wonder how many of our tests would fail if the test suite did that
<jamesh> spiv: and it works in an order by clause!
<spiv> Yeah, I think we could stick that in SQLObject...
<spiv> jamesh: excellent!
<spiv> jamesh: Let's stop wondering, and find out! :)
<jamesh> I don't think we'd want it in production use -- just for the test runner
<spiv> Right.
* spiv imagines "hey, every time I view a bug, the comments are in a different order, is that bug?"
<jamesh> spiv: so "select id from table where id < 20 order by id % 2, random();" gives the expected results (even IDs in random order, followed by odd IDs in random order)
<jamesh> and different results each time
<spiv> jamesh: sounds good
<spiv> So it should just be a matter of finding the right spot in SQLObject to add that to the ORDER BY clause.
<spiv> Probably a "self.ops['dbOrderBy']  = list(self.ops['dbOrderBy'] ) + ['random()'] " in SelectResults.__init__
<spiv> Which ought to be sane even after calling results.clone(), because ops['dbOrderBy']  is always reset.
<lifeless> rs=lifeless for a test-only patch to do that :)
<mpt_> random-order comments would be nifty
<spiv> Well, I'm off to dinner right now, but I'll look at it later if no-one else gets there first.
<sivang> morning
<lifeless> stub: dude, that sucks
<lifeless> Halve karma given to Canonical staff
<stub> lifeless: I'm sure Mark would be happy for you to trade your paycheck for karma ;) Hell, you can trade your paycheck to me directly for more karma ;)
<lifeless> lol
<lifeless> whats the reason though ?
<lifeless> (and for that matter, I can update the db for more karma :))
<stub> Karma's primary goal is to promote community activity. When 4 our of 5 of the top 5 karma earners on the Launchpad front page are Canonical employees, it doesn't really promote that.
<lifeless> another way to address that would be to not show staff in the top 5 report
<stub> Although we need a special scaling factor for Carlos too since he is a walking karma bug magnet
<stub> lifeless: This is a hack to do just that
<stub> lifeless: When we have private teams, we can do it that way.
<stub> Although I guess joining with the EmailAddress table wouldn't be too bad... I think this approach is better though ;) Karma is an odd term for something you are being paid to earn ;)
<jamesh> stub: can we also cut the karma of people we don't like too? :)
<stub> jamesh: I already do
* stub whistles innocently
<lifeless> stub: well, dunno about you, but most of the lp activity I do is not paid work
<LarstiQ> ah, so _that_ is why my karma is dropping so rapidly!
<jamesh> LarstiQ: nah.  It's because youre a member of a fake language team :)
<stub> Your lucky - Carlos lost over 700,000 points today ;)
<carlos> stub: remove all my karma related with translations and I will warn you if I need to do any fix by hand
<carlos> so you don't need to scale anything due my karma
<stub> carlos: Just joking. It always seems to be your account we notice Karma bugs on ;)
<carlos> stub: not really
<carlos> rosetta-admins was the first giving problems ;-)
<stub> Ahh... true ;)
<stub> Anyway - it is just an experiment. Easily reversible and tunable.
<stub> So what is the patch that needs cherry picking?
<stub> r3796? (Not many to choose from - we are dangerously close to running HEAD as usual :-/ )
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> that's the one
<carlos> stub: hmm I guess you didn't run again the karma update script, right?
<stub> carlos: nope
<carlos> I'm still on the top list of contributors
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> stub: ping
<jordi> carlos: hey dude
<cprov> morning
<cprov> stub: ping
<carlos> jordi: hi
<stub> cprov: pong
<cprov> stub: did you run the deletions for soyuz ?
<stub> cprov: Not yet. I'll do that right now.
<cprov> stub: perfect, thanks 
<stub> cprov: Done.
<cprov> stub: less oops, thank you 
* danilos is away: lunch
<stub> cprov, Kinnison, malcc: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebR8O0P.html
<stub> Does that seem reasonable (as discussed with cprov on the mailing list)?
<cprov> stub: looks fine, you can land it, although they doesn't protect us from the last bug, as I said
<cprov> stub: but they are, indeed,  necessary to keep those join-tables sane.
* Kinnison looks
<Kinnison> I'm not so convinced about the new constraints
<Kinnison> In particular, if the queue is to be used to model packages getting into derivatives (which makes sense) then we can't have the constraint
<stub> Can we keep it until then?
<cprov> Kinnison: we will need a new DRQ for derivative, the constraints just organize DRQB/DRQS ...
<Kinnison> stub: sure, constraints can always be relaxed
<ddaa> jamesh: replace symlink by file is a baz bug
<jamesh> ddaa: hmm?
<ddaa> "A test for symlink -> file replace and vice versa.
<ddaa> Doesn't currently work, maybe due to a pybaz bug."
<ddaa> on cscvs/svn-symlinks
<jamesh> ddaa: no.  this was a pybaz bug -- I fixed it and landed the change in the copy of pybaz on chinstrap
<ddaa> oh?
<jamesh> ddaa: see r181 of pybaz in rocketfuel
<jamesh> pybaz's WorkingTree.delete() did not function correctly for symlinks
<ddaa> oh, right
<ddaa> it should not be used anyway, because it does the wrong thing for directories
<ddaa> well, it does the wrong thing for cscvs, at least
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
<ddaa> because in cscvs we want to avoid deleting a directory that contains versioned files, to help ensure that the import is consistent
<ddaa> jamesh: thanks for fixing that
<jamesh> ddaa: no problem.  It took me a while to track the problem down to pybaz, since the function would return without error if the given file was neither a regular file or directory
<ddaa> jamesh: apologies, I wrote that code in 2003, I didn't have a clue.
<jamesh> ddaa: no problem.
<ddaa> jamesh: btw, the revno you gave to stub earlier, that's the fix for the branch scanner?
<jamesh> ddaa: earlier today?  No, that was to fix comment ordering in Malone
<jamesh> ddaa: I gave him the revno for the branch scanner fix last week, but I don't think he got round to cherry picking it.  It should have gone out with today's rollout though
<ddaa> okay, I'll be looking out for cron emails
<jamesh> ddaa: the branch puller parts are definitely working: the last_mirrored_id is set for many branch rows.
<jamesh> if last_scanned_id starts getting set then it is definitely working
<ddaa> jamesh: I got the ForbiddenAttribute errors from launchpad-error-reports
<ddaa> if it stops crashing and burning, I'll know it
<jamesh> ddaa: okay.  It'd be worth checking if the code base used by the branch scanner has been updated then.
<ddaa> stub usually does it :)
<jamesh> when fixing things I tweaked the way the branch scanner test suites were run to trigger the ForbiddenAttribute error and then fixed it
<ddaa> yeah, I know that the tests running in lib/importd did not have a proper zope testing environment
<stub> I  updated the branch scanner installation with everything else.
<ddaa> the branch scanner code being there is a combination of "historical reasons" and "it looked like a good idea at the time" (see bzrscan.py, that you deleted)
<ddaa> stub: thank you
<ddaa> stub: can I make you braids?
<jamesh> ddaa: so you are sure the ForbiddenAttribute errors you got weren't for a run prior to the rollout today?
<ddaa> jamesh: yup, the run was between 0:30 and 8:00 BST
<jamesh> ddaa: that sounds like before the rollout to me -- 0:30 would be 6:30am for stub, wouldn't it?
<ddaa> something like that
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> okay I read you badly
<ddaa> I'm sure the error I got was for a run prior to the rollout today.
<ddaa> need... lunch...
<ddaa> I did not mean to say that it was still broken, I'll just wanted to know what was the status, and to say that I'll keep an eye out for it since it was just rolled out.
<carlos> spiv: hi, around?
<spiv> carlos: yep
<carlos> spiv: I'm having problems with a test
<carlos> it's supposed to fail, but it doesn't
<carlos> and I think it's related to cached values
<carlos> and flush or commit is not fixing it
<carlos> hmm, wait, last try shows me something even weird, the change is there but my test is not detecting it.... 
<carlos> spiv: sorry, give me 10 minutes to check something and I will ping you again...
<spiv> carlos: Sure :)
<carlos> spiv: btw, aren't you supposed to be sleeping?
<elmo> stub: ping
<spiv> carlos: very soon :)
<jamesh> spiv: I did up a basic patch for the sqlobject result order randomisation: shows up lots of bugs
<spiv> jamesh: wonderful! :)
<spiv> Ah, I see you already added it as a w-i-p branch.
<elmo> asuka/staging is going down for a HW upgrade
<carlos> spiv: ok, seems like the problem is with the diff operation I do, for some reason it doesn't detect the differences... or my code ignores such detection...
<jamesh> spiv: the "make check" output was 10962 lines long ...
<spiv> jamesh: Whee!
<spiv> jamesh: If you try just a small subset of the test suite, say just one pagetest story, is there some obvious culprits causing the bulk of the problems?
<spiv> jamesh: Or do you think we'll be fixing this for months to come? ;)
<jamesh> spiv: there are some cases of one error causing followon errors
<jamesh> ah.  I broke count queries
<spiv> Ah.
<jamesh> count doesn't like orderBy
<spiv> Yep.
<jamesh> actually, it is a problem with set ops
<jamesh> just happened to be a count query I was looking at
<spiv> Ah, ok.
<jamesh> ERROR:  ORDER BY on a UNION/INTERSECT/EXCEPT result must be on one of the result columns
<spiv> Yeah, probably simplest to not try adjust those for now.
<jamesh> was getting a syntax error originally.  I added parentheses which changed the error to the above, which is complaining about the outer "order by" clause
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<carlos> hi
<Lord_Athur> I was trying to validate my OpenPGP key, the launchpad page says that I'd have to descrypt a msn with my key in order to validate, how do I do it?
<carlos> Lord_Athur: launchpad sent you an email with such message
<carlos> Lord_Athur: your email client should do it if you have it configured to use your gpg key
<Lord_Athur> :O
<Lord_Athur> it didn't do it
<jamesh> Lord_Athur: try saving the PGP data block (including the "--- BEGIN PGP ..." lines) to a file
<jamesh> Lord_Athur: then run "gpg --decrypt filename"
<Lord_Athur> thanks, i'll do it
<carlos> jamesh: aren't we sending that by email?
* carlos is confused
<jamesh> carlos: sending what?
<jamesh> carlos: sounds like Lord_Athur's email client doesn't have PGP integration, so I was suggesting a way to decrypt the data
<Lord_Athur> I did it, thanks all
<jamesh> carlos: iirc there is a bug about providing some non-encrypted data in the encrypted validation emails, but it hasn't been implemented
<carlos> jamesh: oh, I misunderstood your suggestion and thought that you were talking about something we were rendering in our website
<carlos> I see
<carlos> danilos: ping
<carlos> salgado: ping
<salgado> carlos, pong
<carlos> salgado: do you have 5 minutes to talk about your review of danilos' branch ?
<salgado> carlos, sure
<carlos> salgado: danilos told me that you said that we shouldn't use initialize for things like process a form submission
<carlos> but, when we switched to current notification system, I was told (I think by Stuart) that in fact, that's the way to do it
<carlos> instead of adding the form submission call from the pagetemplate
<carlos> so I would want to know if your comment is our current policy
<carlos> because I'm using the initialize every time I need to process a form
<carlos> the idea behind adding it to initialize was to execute the form submission after the notification message init
<salgado> well, I think it's clearer to have only generic initalization stuff in initialize() and have a separate method to process the form submission
<salgado> and I've never seen the initialize method used to process the submission
<carlos> well, I'm talking about calling a method that process the form submission from initialize
<carlos> instead of adding it directly to the page template
<mpt__> http://www.skweezer.net/skweeze.aspx?q=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2F&i=1
<carlos> so maybe I misunderstood the explanation from danilo ;-)
<mpt__> awesome
<salgado> carlos, even that I haven't seen and wouldn't do myself
<carlos> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileUnhM0G.html
<salgado> yeah, I understood what you mean
<carlos> so you think we should put it in our page template?
<carlos> I don't mind if it works ;-)
<carlos> but I just want to know if we could define an standard way to do it so we don't mix different ways to do the same driving crazy to anyone following our code
<salgado> another reason for not having it on the initialize() method is that you may have multiple templates sharing a single view, but using different methods on that view to process the submission
<salgado> so, I wouldn't like to have form-submission code run directly or indirectly from initialize(), but if we choose that as our policy, I'd have to accept
<carlos> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevMJHph.html <-- That's what SteveA suggested me to use
<carlos> salgado: I'm not saying it's our policy, I'm just asking for a standard way to do it no matters if it's the way I'm doing it atm or the way you suggested to danilos
<carlos> but just a way to do it
* carlos prepares an email to launchpad mailing list 
<salgado> yeah, I'm saying that I don't know what our policy is, or even if we have one
<kalosaurusrex> salgado: hey so I submitted a request to have my db cleared of support stuff. how do I make sure that doesn't happen now?
<kalosaurusrex> if it hasn't happened do I assume it just won't anyway? no one emailed me back or anything /shrug
<salgado> carlos, but initialize()s docstring doesn't mention anything about using it to process form submission --it only mentions initialization
<carlos> mpt__: so that's a tool that gets a webpage and 'fixes' it to be used from a mobile device?
<carlos> salgado: ok, I will note that in my email. Thanks
<salgado> kalosaurusrex, this is usually not a trivial task, so it may take some time. where did you submit the request?
<BjornT> salgado, carlos: fwiw, i'd consider form processing being part of the initialization process. by processing the form you set the widgets in their desired states before rendering the page. calling a method first thing in a page template is kind of a hack.
<carlos> BjornT:  just a comment, if you execute it as the first thing in a page, the notification system will not work, so I don't think salgado suggest to put it as the first line (or at least it was not working when we implemented it)
<salgado> carlos, if you put it first thing in a page it does works
<salgado> (the notifications, I mean)
<carlos> then it's fixed now, it was not working when stuart implemented it
<salgado> by first thing in a page I mean before the <html> line... I thought that always worked
<flacoste> i have the following error:     *  Module sqlobject.dbconnection, line 446, in accumulateSelect
<flacoste>       assert select.ops.get('selectAlso') is None, (
<flacoste> AssertionError: selectAlso isn't implemented with accumulations like SUM and COUNT
<flacoste> any idea of what I should do to work around that?
<kalosaurusrex> salgado: I emailed the launchpad list.
<salgado> flacoste, are you trying to do a sum() or count() on the result of a union/intersect/except?
<flacoste> indirectly
<flacoste> salgado: no, not a set operation, i'm using selectAlso to have the rank() of the full text search
<flacoste> salgado: to sort by relevancy
<flacoste> salgado: i'm not calling count on the results set though, BatchNavigator is
<salgado> ahh, right. that's selectAlso. I misread it
* danilos is back (gone 04:51:28)
* flacoste is hungry, I will think this over lunch
<carlos> salgado: no, it didn't. In fact, I think danilo had problems doing it that way and then I had to tell him the initialize thing...
<salgado> carlos, the problem on that template existed because the call to the process_form() method was inside the <div fill-slot="body">
<danilos> carlos: well, we haven't tried adding another <tal:do-this-first> in the template
<danilos> carlos: and... (salgado already got into those details... ;)
<carlos> salgado: I see
<danilos> carlos: it was simply *after* the notification rendering stuff, so it was enough to move it in front, and salgado suggested moving it all the way to the top
* bradb & # lunch
* carlos -> out
<flacoste> salgado: regarding the AssertionError related to selectAlso, after looking at the problematic method I removed the assertion and things work fine
<flacoste> flacoste: should I file a bug about that? who can modify the Launchpad SQLObject version for that?
<salgado> flacoste, wasn't that assert in an sqlobject method? wasn't there any comment explaining the assert?
<flacoste> salgado: the only comment is the assertion message: selectAlso isn't implemented with accumulations like SUM and COUNT
<salgado> flacoste, I don't remember who can commit to our sqlobject branch, but spiv can, for sure
<salgado> maybe somebody implemented it later and didn't remove the assert
<flacoste> there is nothing to implement
<salgado> or maybe it's still not implemented and some things will break. :/
<flacoste> selectAlso adds other things in the selection list
<flacoste> that part isn't used in the count() or sum() query
<salgado> well, then I guess it should be fine to remove the assert
<flacoste> and as far as I can remember, the WHERE clause cannot reference these extra fields
<flacoste> so, I don't see how it could break
<flacoste> i'll file a bug and mail the list
<flacoste> plus, selectAlso is a canonical addition and it's currently used only for the rank() function
<salgado> yeah, it was added by Mark
<DSG-01> I'm away
* danilos is away: Away
#launchpad 2006-07-19
<Lord_Athur> hi all, I've got a doubt, how do i earn karma?
<abhay> karma is a system that is built into launchpad such that doing things that are favored increases your karma. add a suggestion, your karma goes up. if your suggestion is approved, your karma goes up
<abhay> etc.
<abhay> you can see your karma log by going to your userpage and adding +karma/ to your url
<kalosaurusrex> how do I have my team join another team?
<kalosaurusrex> oh nm
<kalosaurusrex> got it
<kalosaurusrex> (Members)
<kalosaurusrex> add
<kalosaurusrex> blah night!
<Lord_Athur> abhay, If Imake and edit some wikis, if I work on forums, does karma go up?
<abhay> Lord_Athur: I don't believe the wiki is linked to launchpad that way. i know that things in launchpad will increase karma but some one else may be able to clarify.
<Lord_Athur> ok, thanks
<lifeless> spiv: can you please review jamesh/launchpad/dyson-urllib - should be trivial
<spiv> lifeless: ok
<lifeless> spiv: also, hack day at jdubs
<spiv> Today?
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> wed nes day
* spiv hmms
<jamesh> make sure you don't leak any proprietary company secrets to him
<radix> he's shifty
<lifeless> jamesh: oops
<lifeless> jamesh: too late
<jamesh> spiv: after turning off the select result randomisation for distinct and set op queries, it looks like I'm only getting legitimate test failures
<jamesh> spiv: things don't look too bad, but there are a few in rosetta, archive publisher, calendar and a few others
<lifeless> wicked
<lifeless> the power of the shiny thing
<jamesh> sounds like it is nice and warm in London
<jamesh> not too hot though
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<carthik> I am not getting the (encrypted) email Launchpad is supposed to send me to verify my gpg keys. Is this a known problem?
<jamesh> spiv: I suspect that some of the test failures with the select result randomisation is that subsequent index operations into a SelectResults can give different answers (as opposed to iterating over the full result set)
<spiv> jamesh: hmm
<spiv> jamesh: how about instead of random, we use something more deterministic.
<spiv> jamesh: like md5 of the row id concatenated with the transaction id?
<jamesh> ideally it should be deterministic within a single run
<jamesh> yeah
<spiv> jamesh: I wonder how much mileage we'd get out of even a simple "id DESC"?
<jamesh> good question
<spiv> I guess you need to do "%s.id DESC" % self.sourceClass
<jamesh> or pick one of a number of different deterministic orders based on $PID
<spiv> Or in fact, "%s.%s DESC" % (self.sourceClass._table, self.sourceClass._idName)
<jamesh> test run completed that time with 8 failures
<spiv> Wow, maybe we aren't totally broken after all. ;)
<jamesh> it timed out when running under test_on_merge.py and got killed
<jamesh> this does slow things down a bit, since postgres has to sort pretty much every result set
<jamesh> which means computing each result set fully even if only a fraction is accessed
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> So probably not an option to have activated for every test run, but still good to have.
<jamesh> maybe we could activate it if random.random() < 0.25 :)
<jamesh> actually, the problem with that is that it potentially means one person fixing bugs introduced by 3 others
<jamesh> on average
<spiv> "if os.getlogin() == 'pqm'" ;)
<jamesh> I doubt it is a significant burden if you are only running a subset of the test suite
<jamesh> Are there many developers who regularly do full test suite runs locally?
<stub> Only when I'm doing test suite work, which is slow and sucky :-P
<spiv> I don't think so; running the full suite is generally only something you do if you're making a change with a really broad potential impact (or hacking on the test infrastructure).
<spiv> So I expect most people do it occasionally, but I'd hope that no-one needs to do it regularly.
<jamesh> stub: do you have any comments about this proposed patch, DBA wise?
* BjornT wouldn't like the test suite to become slower
<BjornT> i do run the canonical.launchpad test suite time from time, but it's getting harder and harder to find time to do it, since the test suite gets slower and slower...
<jamesh> BjornT: we should definitely measure how much impact the change has -- I might have just been unlucky with the timeouts
<BjornT> if it gets a lot slower it'd be nice to have an easy way of turning the feature on/off
<jamesh> it is controlled by a launchpad.conf setting in my branch
<BjornT> if it was possible to override only a few specific config values in launchpad.conf, that would be an easy way of turning it on/off.
<jamesh> perhaps an environment variable would be better
<spiv> jamesh: fwiw, randomising with the md5 of the connection id + id column seems to be giving about the same results as you're reporting.
<spiv> The comment at the top of zzz-soyuz-set-of-uploads.txt is out of date, surely?
* spiv files a bug
<jamesh> doc dir tests are run separately, iirc
<jamesh> so yeah, the comment does seem inaccurate
<spiv> jamesh: I got 9 failures in total
<jamesh> spiv: I fixed one or two before that test run
<jamesh> spiv: also, it is possible that not all failures will show in one run
<spiv> jamesh: indeed.
<spiv> jamesh: I used this patch on your sqlobject changes for my randomising: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileX6TVQe.html
<carlos> morning
<carlos> danilos: hi, around?
<lucas> hi
<jamesh> spiv: it's difficult deciding how to fix some of the tests: do you constrain the ordering further, or make the tests less dependent on the sorting?
<jamesh> I've changed the translation import queue failure to order by id, which probably makes sense
<spiv> Yeah, I guess it depends on if it's a bug in the test or in the code, and it can be hard to tell which is which.
<spiv> For some things the order doesn't matter, so long as it's reliable so things like batching work sensibly.  I guess in those cases order by id is ok, but if there's a date or a name or something that makes more sense, that might be better.
<jamesh> for the translation import queue it was being ordered by status and dateimported
<lucas> is there some doc somewhere about bazaar branches owner by teams ?
<lucas> I only found http://ddaa.net/blog/launchpad/bzr-hosting
<jamesh> lucas: I'm meant to be writing an article about it
<spiv> jamesh: falling back to id after status and dateimported sounds ok to me then.
<lucas> it would really be great, because I would use an alioth svn repos if you don't :-)
<jamesh> lucas: the short answer is push your branch to sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~team/product/branchname and you have a team owned, hosted branch
<lucas> ok
<lucas> I'll try that and come back if I fail
<spiv> lucas: see also https://launchpad.net/bazaar, although it doesn't say much atm.
<jamesh> spiv: I'd expect a fair number of the queue entries to have dateimported=NULL though, so it was giving even less order than you might first think
<spiv> lucas: but it does at least officially document that you can use a team name ;)
<jamesh> actually, I tell a lie.  that column is not-null
<spiv> jamesh: I was about to say...
<spiv> But I can imagine that if multiple queue entries are made in one transaction, they'd all get the same timestamp.
<jamesh> however, the pagetest creates multiple queue entries in a single transaction, which is probably the problem
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> That certainly explains it.
* danilos is back (gone 12:10:13)
<danilos> carlos: hi
<sivang> morning
<danilos> sivang: g'morning
<sivang> hey danilos :) changing nicks again?
<danilos> sivang: nah, waiting for "danilo" to become free :)
<sivang> hehe
<lucas> how do bzr pull/push handle conflits ?
<lucas> conflicts I mean
<carlos> lucas: I think push doesn't handle conflicts, once you diverge, you have two different branches so you cannot push the second copy 
<lucas> so this makes it difficult to use this for sharing a branch between users, right ,
<lucas> ?
<carlos> lucas: to do that, you need to do a bzr merge of the other branches
<carlos> so you have the main branch 'A' and you have your local branch 'B' and Joe User has his local branch 'C'
<spiv> You can use bzr SVN-style.
<lucas> so, we need to always bzr merge before bzr push. but it sucks if somebody else bzr push between our bzr merge and the bzr push
<spiv> Where everyone has a 'checkout' that tracks the main branch.
<carlos> lucas: you would need to do bzr merge 'B' or bzr merge 'C'
<spiv> And you use 'bzr update' to update your checkout against the main branch.
<carlos> from the branch 'A'
<carlos> lucas: I guess spiv's suggestion is better for your requirements
<spiv> And 'bzr commit' automatically commits to the shared branch.
<carlos> but I also guess you lose some of the bzr magic
<spiv> (But you can still do local-only commits if you're offline)
<carlos> spiv: oh really?
<spiv> #bzr can tell you more
<lucas> ok, perfect
<lucas> I didn't notice bzr checkout
<jamesh> "bzr commit --local" on a bound branch (what you get from bzr checkout) won't do the auto-push
<jamesh> when you do a commit without --local, it will push to sftp provided that the version on the server hasn't diverged
<jamesh> (in which case you need to do a merge)
<lifeless> jamesh: 'update' rather than merge :)
<lifeless> jamesh: with checkouts, use standard CVS workflow
<jamesh> lifeless: so that'll leave you tree with a pending merge for the local changes?
<lucas> so I'd do bzr commit --local, wait until I'm online, then bzr update, and bzr commit ?
<lucas> ok
<lucas> just tested
<lucas> it works fine
<lifeless> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> lifeless: cool.
<lifeless> jamesh: :)
<jamesh> that's the bit I hadn't got round to testing with checkouts
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> i am looking for somebody with python/zope/C++ experience to do 2 packages for me
<fabbione> i am pretty sure i can find somebody with the first 2 here
<fabbione> and that would be a good start
<lifeless> 'do 2 packages' ?
<jamesh> are you also after packaging experience then?
<lucas> jamesh: any progress on the "HTTP version of the branches get updated only once a day" issue ?
<jamesh> lucas: not yet.  We should probably look at making the pull logic a bit smarter: make use of the failure count stats we collect plus the date of the head revision to pick a better update interval
<lucas> ok
<jamesh> lucas: actually, spiv did make a change to always mirror hosted branches when the branch puller gets run, so if it is still updating once a day that would indicate that the puller is only running once a day
<jamesh> are you still only seeing the branches updated once a day?
<lucas> I dunno, I just created my branch
<jamesh> there is still a delay
<fabbione> lifeless: yeah it's about pkging 2 sources
<fabbione> jamesh: yeps
<lucas> ok, I see my branch quite up-to-date (rev 3 is missing) on https://launchpad.net/people/dct/+branch/dct/main/
<lucas> but it doesn't show up on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dct/dct/main
<lucas> revno 2 was commited timestamp: Wed 2006-07-19 09:28:29 +0200
<lucas> revno 3 :timestamp: Wed 2006-07-19 09:33:46 +0200
<jamesh> lucas: "bzr log http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dct/dct/main/" shows four revisions here.
<jamesh> lucas: all the bzr metadata is in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dct/dct/main/.bzr/ (which is where bzr looks)
<lucas> yup, I got a 404 error when I told you it didn't show up
<lucas> so it was updated in the meantime
<lucas> however I still don't see 4 revs on https://launchpad.net/people/dct/+branch/dct/main/
<jamesh> the stats shown on https://launchpad.net/ are collected by a different batch job
<lucas> ok
<lucas> what does "subscribing to branches" do ? you receive mails about commits ?
<jamesh> which we should be able to run a lot more frequently now -- it only scans branches the puller script says changed
<jamesh> lucas: at the moment I think they just show up at e.g. https://launchpad.net/people/lucas/+subscribedbranches
<lucas> ok
<ddaa> jamesh: before increasing the frequency too much, I would like to reduce the level of error spam it sends.
<ddaa> BTW, according to the recent spam, the new branch scanner completes quite quickly now.
<ddaa> The issue is apparently that it repeatedly tries to scan branches which are _not_ mirrored successfully
<ddaa> causing a lot of BranchNotFound errors for every run
<ddaa> Mh
<ddaa> actually...
<ddaa> I can just remove the "-v" flag, and increase the frequency now.
<mpathy> Hi there.. I got a problem without a solution ;) I made this launchpad entry out of it: https://launchpad.net/bounties/compilation-options-checker -> 1. why is it displayed so ugly without line wrap? 2. are there a better place for sth. like that?
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> it's already -q
<jamesh> ddaa: I guess it should do "last_mirrored_id IS NOT NULL AND (last_scanned_id IS NULL OR last_mirrored_id <> last_scanned_id)"
<jamesh> ddaa: given that mirrored empty branches have last_mirrored_id = "null:", that should still get successfully mirrored empty branches
<ddaa> jamesh: feel like making a quick patch with a test?
<jamesh> ddaa: sure.
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I think the issue here is different than "empty branches"
<ddaa> it's about "things that are not branches"
<ddaa> but then I'd expect they have last_mirrored_id = NULL
<ddaa> ho
<ddaa> gotcha
<simira> ahoy there
<jamesh> ddaa: yeah.  If a branch becomes empty but wasn't previously, we want to rescan.  We can tell the difference between this condition and an unmirrored branch because last_mirrored_id is "null:" in one case and NULL in the other
<ddaa> oh
<ddaa> then what if a previously valid branch becomes invalid?
<jamesh> then the puller won't be able to update it
<ddaa> then the last_mirrored_id does not change, ok
<ddaa> where are permission definitions hidden in launchpad?
<jamesh> the zcml says what permissions are needed to do various things with an object, but most of the code that says if you have the permission is in canonical/launchpad/security.py
<ddaa> security.py was what I was looking for
<ddaa> where can I learn about permission declarations in zcml?
<ddaa> For some reason that I cannot figure, it looks like "EditSeriesSourceByVCSImports" (in security.py) is never executed...
<ddaa> Then when a vcs-imports member tries to assign ProductSeries.targetarcharchive, it gets its launchpad.Edit permission denied.
<jamesh> ddaa: possibly because the objects implementing IProductSeriesSource also implement IProductSeries
<jamesh> and there is another adapter for (IProductSeries, launchpad.Edit)
* ddaa grumbles something about wholly inadequate security testing in launchpad
<ddaa> jamesh: I do not understand how this stuff is supposed to work, so I can only believe you
<ddaa> maybe there's a way to say "don't try being smart, try to adapt that object for IProductSeriesSource now!"
<ddaa> I think I should try to maintain a document "All the good reason why VcsImports should be a separate table, and a few bad ones as well"
<jamesh> ddaa: okay.  So you've got a ZCML definition for database.ProductSeries that says that if the user has launchpad.Edit permission, they can set attributes covered by the IProductSeriesSource schema
<ddaa> I read it like that as well
<jamesh> so if you try to set one of those attributes, it asks the question by saying "does the user have launchpad.Edit permission on this object"
<ddaa> mh
<jamesh> it does that by looking for an adapter for some interface the object implements and the permission name
<ddaa> the stuff in security.py?
<jamesh> it doesn't try to match a particular interface the object provides
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> there are adapters for (IProductSeries, launchpad.Edit) and (IProductSeriesSource, launchpad.Edit)
<ddaa> so, in the face of ambiguity, it picks some random one :( ?
<jamesh> I guess
<ddaa> I'll try throwing some chicken bones and try disambiguating then.
* ddaa invents launchpad.EditSource
<lifeless> jamesh: does it look for an interface *that* attribute is on ?
<lifeless> jamesh: or an arbitrary interface ?
<ddaa> mh... undefined permission id...
<jamesh> lifeless: it doesn't match based on the schema whose attribute you are trying to set
<jamesh> ddaa: the permissions are defined in permissions.zcml
<ddaa> found it
<lifeless> but is the object in question an implementation of IProductSeries ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  ProductSeries implements IProductSeries, IProductSeriesSource and IProductSeriesSourceAdmin
<lifeless> garh
<lifeless> jamesh: can we write a linter for permissions,zcml ?
<ddaa> bingo!
<jamesh> there are zcml <require> statements granting launchpad.Edit for IProductSeries and IProductSeriesSource on ProductSeries
<lifeless> by linter, I mean a program which will use the various registries we have, and the permissions adapter ruleset, to tell us when a single permission may get conflicting rules for an object ?
<lifeless> jamesh: or perhaps a runtime check, to make tests fail when this occurs ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I suppose.  We'd need to look at all the adapters and for each pair of adapters ($interface1, $perm) and ($interface2, $perm), check to see if all implementors of $interface1 also implement $interfac2 and vice versa
<lifeless> jamesh: well, $any of not $all of ?
<jamesh> lifeless: maybe that would be better.  I only read up on this bit of the security code last week, which is why I could answer ddaa
<lifeless> BjornT: the 200 is fine. The description in the test wasn't ;)
<lifeless> gotta run, tchau tchau
<stub> Anyone seen an exception like "_csv.Error: delimiter must be quoted or escaped" when using the csv writer from the Python standard library?
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for some brief unscheduled maintenance. Downtime will be approx five minutes.
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<matsubara> hmm https://launchpad.net/ is directing me to the blueprint front page
<matsubara> stub ^^
<stub> matsubara: sorted.
<matsubara> stub: the blueprint.launchpad.net is opening the LP's front page. 
<stub> matsubara: It has always done that on production
<stub> matsubara: The fault we just had happened because we were turning some infrastructure on to support the vhosting of blueprint.launchpad.ne
<matsubara> stub: I see. 
<ddaa> Hello, I need a quick review for a critical bugfix (+souceadmin permissions)
<ddaa> matsubara: can you help?
<matsubara> ddaa: review? I think salgado would be better. I had a hard time with those +source and +sourceadmin permissions
<ddaa> Whoever modified it last indeed had a hard time
<ddaa> since the permission setting was non-functional
<ddaa> salgado: ping!
<matsubara> ddaa: Indeed, last week I realized that security.py wasn't even being checked for the vcs celebrity
<ddaa> TBH, there's a tension between unreliable zope stuff, and bad db design (per sabdfl veto).
<ddaa> I think I have not ranted about lack of permission testing for a good two hours. So add lack of test coverage to the mix.
<Enverex> Is it possible to become a "moderator" for a project? I.e. to be able to go around and clean up garbage/malicious/spam entries from a launchpad project?
<ddaa> Enverex: one way of doing that is to assign ownership of the project to a team and be a member of the team.
<Enverex> hmm, makes sense. It's just I was reading through some bugs and such seeing if there was anything I could help with and saw quite a few stupid posts (thinks telling people to rm -rf or whatever) and other utterly pointless posts (not spam but no reason to even exist anyway) etc
<ddaa> Mh, I do not think it's possible to delete bug comments yet.
<ddaa> Enverex: the guy to ask about that is bradb (he's not around now), he's the bug tracking man.
<Enverex> Ah, ok
<Enverex> I'm not too good with coding and such (don't have the time to dedicate to learning more new things) but at least I could try and help this way
<ddaa> Here comes the man
<ddaa> bradb: This is Enverex, he wants to help weed off spam/useless bug comments.
<ddaa> Enverex: This is bradb, the Malone Man.
<Enverex> Ah, hi
<bradb> Enverex: hi, how can i help you?
<Enverex> ddaa just said, heh
<Enverex> Although the scope of the entire of Launchpad may be a bit much, so I could start with Ubuntu's pad (which is what I'm currently using and making packages for) and possibly others if I have the time or use them
<jordi> carlos: the kashubian team is ready to be added
<bradb> Enverex: bug 1734 might interest you
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1734 in malone "Need ability to mark bug comments as obsolete" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1734
<Enverex> lol, "unconfirmed"
<Enverex> Got to love the wording sometimes
<bradb> Enverex: There's a fine line to walk between making it harder to add comments and pissing people off which, I guess, is why that bug hasn't yet been confirmed.
<Enverex> I can't really see a reason why anyone would want to keep spam/pointless posts like "lol, hi I'm new" (when the person is nothing to do with any of the responses or the bug) or posts trying to get someone to do something stupid
<bradb> Enverex: It's perhaps hard to argue with /keeping/ them. I was thinking more of prevention.
<Enverex> Oh, that I understand, I was just offering to clean up the ones that have been posted. I can see prevention would be a pain as there aren't really any failsafe methods and most techniques, as you said can be really annoying
<ddaa> Enverex++
<bradb> Enverex: I marked bug 1734 confirmed, in any case. :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1734 in malone "Need ability to mark bug comments as obsolete" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1734
<Enverex> Anyway, when the possability comes up I'm offering to help de-cruft. Username on there is Ben Hodgetts (or shortname enverex)
<bradb> Enverex: cool, thanks. if you subscribe to that bug, you'll be notified when it's fixed.
<Enverex> Ah, good point
<carlos> jordi: ok
<ddaa> salgado: reping!
<mdke_> does anyone know if there is a plan to make bug history a bit more visible? At the moment, some of the comments lack a lot of context because they are not accompanied by details of the change made to the bug status
<salgado> hey ddaa
<ddaa> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileYxXwS9.html
<ddaa> please review ASAP
<salgado> that may be tomorrow. is that okay?
<Enverex> lol, "Certificate belongs to *.canonical.com"
<BjornT> mdke_: yes, there is a plan for interleaving the bug activity with the comments. i can't give you an eta, though, at the moment we have quite a lot of other things to implement.
<Enverex> Someone forgot to fix the cert
<ddaa> Enverex: it's private anyway
<mdke_> BjornT: cool, look forward to that
<SteveA> BjornT: nice handling of the mechanize bug with benji jim and tres
<ddaa> hi cprov
<cprov> ddaa: hi dude, how is it going ?
<ddaa> came back from seaside vacation with a nice tan, fixing bugs like crazy
<cprov> ddaa: ehe, good luck ! any news about the importd slave plan ?
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I put my work as a work-in-progress branch
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/david/launchpad/importd-ng/full-diff
<ddaa> talked about it with lifeless, who suggested implementing a transition by using the new reporting tables with buildbot, and _then_ replacing the back-end.
<cprov> ddaa: nice, we can discuss more during the implementation time (I suppose it's just the DB patch)
<ddaa> yup
<cprov> ddaa: it makes sense.
<ddaa> I plan to focus on it once I got bzr-native out the door
<ddaa> but I have a hell of a time even making enough room to do progress on that
<ddaa> Luckily, jamesh and spiv are working hard on implementing all the actual features and improvements on the bazaar stuff
<salgado> stub, ping
<stub> salgado: pong
<salgado> stub, how did you fix bug 53435 (the one about non-escaped newline characters)?
<stub> I updated the export script to normalize all whitespace to ' '
<stub> (fix has landed - feel free to revert it if you have a better approach)
<cprov> stub: we have another patch to production DB (ETA 5 min), please, don't leave before apply it ;)
<salgado> stub, has it landed on chinstrap? I ask because I'm writing a test for it
<stub> yes - r3803
<stub> Might not be in rocketfuel-built yet
<salgado> ah, I see
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi bradb 
<bradb> BjornT: hi. i moved pagetitles.py to browser, and i'm getting a strange circular import issue.
<bradb> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file0tSMt7.html
<bradb> test failure output
<bradb> BjornT: the strange thing is that i don't get that circular import when i start the app
<bradb> it's caused from tests calling scripts, like:
<bradb> >>> process = subprocess.Popen(
<bradb> ...     [sys.executable, script, '-u', url] , stdin=subprocess.PIPE,
<bradb> ...     stdout=subprocess.PIPE, stderr=subprocess.STDOUT,
<bradb> ...     )
<bradb> >>> (output, empty) = process.communicate()
<bradb> >>> print output
<bradb> any idea why i see that issue around that type of doctest code, but not when starting the app?
<bradb> (i see several tests failing in a similar way)
<cprov> stub: email sent
<BjornT> bradb: no, no idea as to why it's not happening when you start the app.
<bradb> hm
<stub> cprov: done
<cprov> stub: good, thank you 
<bradb> BjornT: btw, did you see the discussion about the CreateBugParams object? I'm curious to get your opinion on having a parameter object for that. (The idea being that now instead of maintaining those params in nine different places, they're maintained in one place.)
<stub> bradb: confirm the app you think the test is running is actually the same as the app you are testing. There should be no difference between invoking the script from the command line and via subprocess apart from environment differences, and that shouldn't cause import weirdness unless you have a screwed PYTHONPATH
* bradb checks
<bradb> stub: I hypothesize it's because, somehow, pagetitles gets imported /before/ DurationFormatterAPI when running the app with "make run", but hasn't yet been imported when importing DurationFormatterAPI in the test.
<bradb> stub: Because I can import pagetitles /first/ interactively, but if I try to import DurationFormatterAPI before pagetitles is imported, i get the circular import issue
<stub> make run runs the Launchpad app server. That test is running a script. 
<stub> Sounds 'icky anyway. 
<bradb> yeah. that seems to explain it then. pagetitles gets imported first when running the app, but not at all when running scripts (until it's too late and hits the circular import issue)
* stub wonders why a script would want pagetitles loaded anyway
<bradb> it makes sense that it wouldn't. the weirdness of the error becomes less weird now that i understand that.
* stub sods off
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, i saw the disussion. i'll reply to the mail.
<bradb> BjornT: thanks
<lucas> hi
<lucas> is there a way to send mail to all members of a LP team ?
<salgado> lucas, no, it's not possible
<bradb> lucas: bug 44545
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44545 in launchpad "FOAF Request: make all Teams into email-aliases/mailing-lists" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44545
<lucas> ok
<ddaa> salgado: can you review that patch, please?
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/david/launchpad/importd-ng/full-diff
<ddaa> oops
<ddaa> I mean that one: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileYxXwS9.html
<salgado> ddaa, I probably won't be able to review it today, as I said already
<ddaa> Sorry, did not notice your reply.
<ddaa> BjornT: can you review it?
<ddaa> that's a fix for the +sourceadmin bug, that's preventing me from doing vcs-imports work. I need it out in production ASAP.
<BjornT> ddaa: sure, i'll review it soon.
<flacoste> is there something to wrap a dbschema.Enum into a IVocabulary?
<BjornT> flacoste: look in vocabularies/dbschema.py
<flacoste> BjornT: exactly what I was looking for, thanks!
<BjornT> ddaa: r=me. i can't think of a better way of solving the XXX you added, without rewriting the security system.
<ddaa> BjornT: should I put up a meeting agenda "rewriting the security system"?
<BjornT> ddaa: that won't be necessary, steve has been planning to do that for quite a while now.... what you could do, is to send a mail to the list about the issue you have here to remind him. maybe he knows of a better workaround even.
<ddaa> m'kay, I'll try to get a round tuit
<elmo> jamesh: ping?
<elmo> BjornT: or you maybe - do you know what mail aliases demo.lp.net needs?
<BjornT> elmo: *@bugs.demo.lp.net should be enough for now. i'll mail the list to see if we need any other aliases, i'm not sure exactly what the plans are.
<elmo> BjornT: ok, thanks
<glatzor> hi elmo.
<glatzor> I am currently working on the software-properties, the sources.list editor. So I have got a question related to the server/mirror layout.
<glatzor> elmo: is there a difference between security.ubuntu.com and the archive.ubuntu.com repo?
<glatzor> elmo: I would like to provide a combobox to choose a server for all used ubuntu repos. Should I skip security.ubuntu.com?
<elmo> glatzor: everyone should point at security.ubuntu.com by default
<elmo> glatzor: so that they get the security updates as fast as possible
<elmo> glatzor: so yes, it'd be good to skip that in any kind of option box, IMHO
<elmo> glatzor: but err, this is offtopic here, we should take it to #ubuntu-devel
<glatzor> elmo: good. I have seen many custom sources.list appended to bug reports in which the dapper-security repo of the mirrors was used.
<flacoste> how should I specify the default value for a Set?
<flacoste> I have:
<flacoste>     status = Set(title=_('Status:'), required=False,
<flacoste>                  value_type=Choice(vocabulary='TicketStatus'),
<flacoste>                 default=set((TicketStatus.OPEN, TicketStatus.ANSWERED)))
<flacoste> and I get the following error:
<flacoste>     ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'class', "([<Item OPEN (10) from <class 'canonical.lp.dbschema.TicketStatus'>>, <Item ANSWERED (20) from <class 'canonical.lp.dbschema.TicketStatus'>>] , <class 'sets.Set'>)")
<flacoste> I found the solution: use sets.Set instead of set
<bradb> interesting
<bradb> flacoste: might be worth filing a bug in the zope collector on that, if there isn't one already
<BjornT> bradb, flacoste: the Set field in upstream zope accepts set as a valid type already.
<bradb> cool
<flacoste> BjornT: thanks for the info, I won't file a bug then
<bradb> Anyone know of an equivalent to DistroRelease.releasestatus on the product side?
* bradb wants to give the user an idea of which series' are supported, in experimental phase, etc.
<flacoste> am I only one noticing the flicker introduce by the dynamic menu and the set-up of collapsible fieldset?
<jordi> why are specs linking to launchpad.canonical.com when it isn't public
<jordi> shouldn't specs be public?
<jordi> or not launchpad specs?
<teolemon> hi
<teolemon> is it possible to do an exception for the clamwin po files that are queued for review in rosetta : the project is a bit dead atm , and I'd like to give the main devs a little motivation by speeding up the translation process.
<dwf> can anyone tell me how to get off the bloody "also notified" list on a bug?
<dwf> this is fucking infuriating
<dwf> okay, I had to look through every bug marked duplicate and find the one I was actually subscribed to
<dwf> That's ridiculous
<dwf> Guess that's one reason to never submit a bug report again.
<bradb> darn, missed him
* bradb /msg's
#launchpad 2006-07-20
<mpt> so *that*'s what happens when BugSubscriptions isn't implemented as designed :-/
<milosz_> hai
* danilos is away: Away
<mpt__> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
* ..[topic/#launchpad:irc.freenode.net] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 20 July, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<stub> mpt: Are we still calling projects projects, or product groups?
<jamesh> stub: I think they're still projects
* danilos is back (gone 01:08:17)
<mpt_> stub, projects
<jamesh> mpt_: I'm reviewing BjornT's bug tags branch at the moment and had a few questions
<jamesh> mpt_: currently it preserves tag ordering and tag duplicates, which I found a bit surprising since I haven't seen any other website do that.  What do you think?
<carlos> morning
<BjornT> jamesh: fwiw, i did it since it was simplest implementation wise ;), and i wanted to get the branch landed this week. i'd still have time to change the behavior if needed, though.
<jamesh> BjornT: okay.  Just seemed a bit strange to me
<jamesh> BjornT: I guess it'd be pretty easy to change later too: just delete duplicate BugTag records and fix the Bug.tags property
<BjornT> jamesh: yeah. and an easy fix i could do now is to sort and remove duplicates when displaying the tags on the bug page.
<jamesh> BjornT: I'll send the review soon.  Just finishing it off
<BjornT> cook, thanks.
<jamesh> BjornT: sent.  Ignore the revno in the subject though (I pasted the wrong one)
<stub> My db patch should have prevented duplicate tags
* stub tries to remember
<jamesh> stub: yeah, your DBA review did add such a constraint
<jamesh> stub: but BjornT's code allows duplicate tags through (and even tests that they work)
<SteveA> bradb: ping
<spiv> jamesh: your mail about randomisation seems to have a half-finished paragraph in the middle.
<SteveA> spiv, jamesh: this is excellent research and thinking.
<Spads> Is anyone here on the ubuntu-bugs list?
<Spads> ah, never mind, found what i was looking for
<cprov> good morning
<danilos> cprov: good afternoon ;)
<danilos> jamesh, BjornT: I've got a method which is a candidate for sharing, and don't know where to put it; it gets rosetta-admins email to be used in different notifications all around the system (see bug 2181)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2181 in rosetta "Rosetta automated e-mail should come from @launchpad.net" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2181
<cprov> danilos: :P
<jamesh> danilos: there is canonical/launchpad/helpers.py, but that is a bit of a dumping ground and will probably get picked up in review
<danilos> jamesh: yeah, carlos already mentioned that this is going out
<danilos> I mean, helpers.py is to be avoided :)
<jamesh> danilos: so this is basically doing getUtility(ILaunchpadCelebrities).rosetta_expert.preferredemail.email ?
<danilos> yeah
<danilos> jamesh: and the only other thing it has is an assert to check that there actually is an email defined
<jordi> when I see "danilos" I can't hlep thinking there's more than one danilo
<danilos> jamesh: not sure if that's the best way, but that's how it's done at the moment inside po_export_queue.py :)
<mpt__> ditto
<danilos> jordi: well, you have met us all, and you know I am schizophrenic :P
<jamesh> danilos: if you're using simple_sendmail_from_person, you can just pass getUtility(ILaunchpadCelebrities).rosetta_expert
<mpt__> jordi, don't forget the Kashubian plurals
<jamesh> danilos: does that really need a helper?
<danilos> jamesh: I don't know, but what will happen rosetta-admin teams loses its email address? will it blindly pick up the server address, so it would at least work?
<danilos> or will we get an exception?
<jamesh> danilos: then things would be broken
<carlos> danilos: it depends on how do you use it
<jordi> mpt__: yup
<jordi> I'll write a request now
<danilos> jamesh, carlos: well, I am modifying the existing code, not writing too much of my own
<danilos> jamesh, carlos: so, I'd do this: switch to simple_sendmail_from_person for all simple_sendmail, and add a check inside simple_sendmail_from_person to see if there is preferredemail defined in the first place
<danilos> though, if it's not defined, I don't know what to do: ignore, raise an exception, hardcode something?
<danilos> return false?
<carlos> danilos: I don't remember exactly the method
<carlos> but there is one method that if the team lacks a preferred email address
<jamesh> danilos: you'll already get an exception if there is no preferred email, which should get noticed in the errors list
<carlos> it sends the email to the members of the team
<jamesh> danilos: if we break the rosetta admins team, it would be good to notice :)
<carlos> hmm, ok, forget what I told you
<jamesh> carlos: this is to pick a From: address for an outgoing email.
<carlos> we need a unique email address to use in the 'From' field...
<carlos> jamesh: yeah, just remembered it ;-)
<danilos> jamesh: yeah, so you think I should simply try to use simple_sendmail_from_person, and we'll process the oops reports? :)
<cprov> BjornT: thank you for the reasonable review comments ...
<danilos> jamesh: the problem with that is that we'll get a lot of failing emails (I think it's better for them to go through, even if 'from' would be incorrect)
<spiv> jamesh: so no code turned out to depend on "a = results[0] ; b = results[0] " giving the same result, or it did turn out that anywhere that did was buggy and needed to specify and ordering anyway?
<spiv> s/and ordering/an ordering/
<carlos> danilos: well, I don't think is usual that it fails
<carlos> it means that someone (me or a launchpad admin) removes the email address....
<danilos> carlos: well, SMTP envelope will probably contain the address of the user zope runs under anyway
<carlos> I'm not quite sure about it...
<danilos> except that implementation asserts when from is not defined
<danilos> carlos: yeah, and the thing is to catch when some of the launchpad admins or you break the rosetta-admins team ;)
<danilos> carlos: if it weren't for that requirement, I'd simply use preferredemail everywhere
<jamesh> spiv: not that I ran into.
<spiv> jamesh: Fair enough :)
<spiv> jamesh: I think it makes sense; anywhere that it makes a difference is by definition not choosing a deterministic ordering.
<stub> Launchpad meeting in 6 minutes. Workrave now if you need to.
<danilos> hi salgado
<salgado> hi danilos 
<stub> Meeting time.
<stub> Appologies from Steve and Kiko who are stuck in meetings. I've been asked to chair this weeks edition.
<stub> Our agenda is:
<stub> Roll call
<stub> Agenda
<stub> Next meeting
<stub> Activity reports
<stub> Actions from last meeting
<stub> Oops report (Matsubara)
<stub> Bug report report (mpt)
<lifeless> I'm kindof here, but as its not actually a regular meeting for me, I'm also kinda not here
<stub> Sysadmin requests
<stub> Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> browser unit tests (ddaa/salgado)
<stub> (other items)
<stub> Keep, Bag, Change
<stub> Three sentences
<stub> PM me for extra agenda items.
<salgado> this is from last week, no?
<stub> So who is here?
<malcc> me
<BjornT> me
<carlos> me
<mpt__> me
<matsubara> me
<jamesh> me
<danilos> me
<salgado> me
<mpt__> yes, browser unit tests was last week
<spiv> me
<ddaa> nme
<stub> bradb: ping
<stub> carlos: ping
<stub> cprov: ping
<cprov> me
<stub> jamesh: ping
<cprov> stub: sorry
<carlos> stub: I already said 'me' ;-)
<stub> oops
<jamesh> stub: I already said me
<stub> Kinnison: ping
<stub> Anyone else who should be here but isn't?
<salgado> hmmm. flacoste?
<carlos> jordi: ?
<danilos> stub: shall we not move to #launchpad-meeting?
<Kinnison> Sorry, I'm here
<Kinnison> I was tending a baking potato
<stub> Sure. Please join #launchpad-meeting peoples.
<LarstiQ> as an outsider, I enjoy attending the meetings in here
<jamesh> we usually do the weekly meeting here
<salgado> why are we moving to #launchpad-meeting?
<danilos> I think we moved there last week
<stub> Ok. We stay here then unless anyone can think of a good answer to that question ;)
<mpt> danilos, well I was here last week and I've never been there before
<carlos> danilos: we move there only for concrete meetings not for the general one
<danilos> mpt: hum, ok, maybe I am misremembering, but I don't know then how do I know of #launchpad-meeting at all :)
<stub> Anyway. Our first item is next weeks meeting. Same time next week?
<Kinnison> Sure
<carlos> sure
<salgado> and same channel
<stub> :-)
<danilos> salgado: :)
<carlos> danilos: you had a meeting there with Steve and me when you started
<stub> Nays?
<stub> 5
<danilos> carlos: ah, ok, I am getting aged thus I forget things
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<stub> Activity reports. Who is up to date, and who is slack?
<stub> I'm up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<cprov> I'm up to date
<spiv> I'm up to date.
<salgado> I'm up to date
<danilos> I'm behind, will send them out today for this week
<carlos> I'm behind
<mpt> up to date
<ddaa> up to date
<matsubara> up to date but I'm batcher
<jamesh> I'm behind
<malcc> I'm behind
<malcc> I have a batched report to send, but my outgoing mail is down
<stub> I think Steve and Kiko are bad too, although they have an excuse this week.
<Kinnison> I've still not managed to get back going
<jordi> Hello
<jordi> I'm behind
<stub> It is easy once you get in the habit. I personally don't worry if they are incomplete or not 100% in some way - they still serve their primary purpose.
<jordi> sorry, distracted by office stuff
<jordi> I have backlog of reports, but at least about half are ready in my postponed mbox
<jordi> should work on that this wekek
<stub> I'll assume that is everybody since I can't count
<stub> And again, just try and send out what you have every day. Back logs on this sort of beurocracy suck.
<stub> Moving along...
<stub> Actions from last meeting. Anyone know what they were?
<mpt> There were none
<stub> Excellent ;)
<danilos> stub: I think it's everyone, there are 13 of us afaict
<mpt> Though someone probably should have written up something about the new test policy
<stub> Indeed. So we should make that an action item of this meeting. Who gets it?
<ddaa> mpt: ++ I just read the meeting summary and I did not find it had a very clear conclusion
<stub> ddaa: So it needs further discussion this meeting do you think? Or discuss it after?
<ddaa> ddaa: I'm said to want too many things, I do not with to discuss it anymore
<mpt> (Sorry for not suggesting that earlier this week when I compiled the meeting notes)
<ddaa> should be up to reviewers to make sure people are more reasonable with doctests AFAICT
* ddaa out
<ddaa> stub: let's move on
<mpt> spiv, perhaps?
<stub> It sounds like responsibility will lie with the reviewers, so should this be discussed amongst them?
* spiv checks the log from last meeting
<mpt> ok, I'll put it in ReviewerMeetingAgenda if it's not there already
<mpt> NEXT
<stub> ok. Action item for me to write up some test policy or punt it to someone better suited.
<stub> Next is the OOPS report (matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 44860, 51750, 31382, and 52574.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51750 in soyuz "Somehow got two buildqueue records with same builder." [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51750
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31382 in launchpad "OOPS: unicode object is not callable" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31382
<matsubara> carlos, what do you think of re-assign bug 44860 to danilos? I remember that you said that kiko's branch had a fix for it. I don't think he landed that branch, did he?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<carlos> matsubara: no, he didn't 
<matsubara> malcc, how's bug 51750 going?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51750 in soyuz "Somehow got two buildqueue records with same builder." [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51750
<carlos> matsubara: at least I'm not aware of that
<matsubara> carlos: so, what do you think of danilos work on it? 
<carlos> matsubara: I'm finishing my current task so I will be able to look into that bug now
<malcc> matsubara: The new constraint is on dogfood, but we're waiting on some admin changes to get dogfood UI working again so we can test it properly
<carlos> matsubara: but if danilo is happy working on it, It's ok 
<danilos> carlos, matsubara: yeah, I'd like to work on that
<stub> malcc: This is Bug 51750 you are talking about?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51750 in soyuz "Somehow got two buildqueue records with same builder." [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51750
<matsubara> malcc: rt?
<danilos> carlos, matsubara: should I reassign to myself right away?
<malcc> cprov: Is there an rt number for the dogfood UI fixing?
<matsubara> danilos: please do
<carlos> danilos: yes, please
<BjornT> matsubara: i'll take a look at 31382 today or tomorrow.
<cprov> malcc: yes, RT 12700
<matsubara> thanks a lot BjornT 
<malcc> stub: Yes, 51750
<malcc> matsubara: I'm not sure the errors you've been seeing are related to that bug though
<stub> 31382 doesn't look urgent, even if it is generating a lot of oops, as it is only triggered by hand manipulated URLs, so prioritize accordingly.
<danilos> ok, reassigned 44860 to myself
<matsubara> Bug 52574 was triggered again. SteveA has asked me to inform when that happens. I've updated the bug description with the new OOPS.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52574 in launchpad "KeyError exception raised while retrieving $bug/+text page." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52574
<danilos> matsubara: should I prioritize it over my other bugs?
<matsubara> danilos: yes, please, that bug is triggered quite often
<danilos> matsubara: ok, will work on that one after the meeting (and lunch)
<matsubara> danilos: and oopses while the user is translating stuff
<malcc> matsubara: I think the oopses you've put down to 51750 are actually 53437, which we know recurred earlier this week
<stub> matsubara: I've just subscribed Steve to Bug 52574 so he sees it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52574 in launchpad "KeyError exception raised while retrieving $bug/+text page." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52574
<matsubara> thanks stub 
<matsubara> malcc: I wasn't aware of that bug. thanks for pointing that to me. 
<stub> matsubara: So it looks like we are on top of the major OOPS triggers this week? Or do we need assignees for any in particular?
<matsubara> stub: nope, seems everything is fine
<matsubara> I'm done here stub, thanks.
<stub> Ok. Next on the agenda is mpt's bug bug report report
<mpt> Today's oldest most important unresolved bug reports are:
<matsubara> thanks everyons
<mpt> Bug 2497 (/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators), Critical, Confirmed, kiko, who's not here
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<mpt> Bug 31038 [private] , Critical, Confirmed, cprov
<mpt> Bug 31609 (buildd maintainers need to be informed of build failures), Critical, Confirmed, cprov
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31609 in soyuz "buildd maintainers need to be informed of build failures" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31609
<mpt> Bug 32073 (isolation parameter to initZopeless is not working), Critical, Confirmed, stub
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32073 in launchpad "isolation parameter to initZopeless is not working" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32073
<mpt> Bug 35965 (exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader), Critical, Confirmed, cprov
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35965 in qprocd "exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35965
<mpt> Bug 37897 (renaming project, product or series breaks vcs imports), Critical, Confirmed, ddaa
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37897 in launchpad-bazaar "renaming project, product or series breaks vcs imports" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37897
<mpt> stub, will you get 32073 done this week?
<ddaa> ACTION: ddaa to spec for 37897 and hand over
<mpt> cprov, is there any way others can help you be less doomed?
<stub> The initZopeless one I recently raised to Critical, as I currently need to shut Launchpad down to do the shipit exports. I want this fixed by Tuesday.
<xenru|clone> hi there
<cprov> mpt: malcc is already helping me
<stub> I should have time for this.
<mpt> ok
<malcc> mpt: Also we have limited time to pump Kinnison for all his knowledge, and get our archive rework and PPA underway, before he is no more
<stub> xenru|clone: Hi. There is a meeting on at the moment if you are wondering about the noise.
<mpt> Bug 42573 (Look in the debbugs archive when syncing bug watches), Critical, Confirmed, kiko, who's not here
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42573 in malone "Look in the debbugs archive when syncing bug watches" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42573
<mpt> Bug 42928 (vcs-imports needs tests), Critical, Confirmed, ddaa 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42928 in launchpad-bazaar "vcs-imports needs tests" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42928
<mpt> Bug 31308 (Cannot set branch associated to a product series), Critical,
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<mpt> Confirmed, lifeless
<mpt> Bug 48860 ("Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe), Critical, Confirmed, unassigned
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48860
<mpt> BjornT, is 42573 one you can/should take over?
<xenru|clone> can somebody help me, I'm planing big zope3-based site and what to know what hardware behind launchpad and how it loaded
<mpt> lifeless, are you still LP hacking, or should 31308 go to someone else?
<BjornT> mpt: i could, but i won't have time for it this week, and next week i'll be on vacation.
* ddaa downgrades 42928 to High since fix for bug 44986 was just committed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44986 in launchpad-bazaar "vcs-imports cannot post +sourceadmin" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44986
<xenru|clone> sorry if interrupr your conversation
<mpt> xenru|clone, we should be done in about 15 minutes
<stub> Are we getting complaints about the debbugs bugwatches failing? The debbugs problem might not be critical.
<ddaa> bug 31308 still blocked on lifeless speccing a fix
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<mpt> bradb, have you had any such complaints?
<BjornT> stub, mpt: no complaints on the debbugs problem. it only affect old, closed bugs, so it's not a big problem i'd say.
<mpt> ok, I'll downgrade it
<mpt> lifeless, ping?
<mpt> otherwise, stub, I'm done
<xenru|clone> ok, than I'll sit and look :)
<stub> That all seems fine.
<lifeless> mpt: it should not be assigned to me
<lifeless> mpt: I'll be writing a spec for it
<ddaa> lifeless: let's talk about that post meeting
<lifeless> once the spec is written, someone should be assigned to implement.
<stub> Sysadmin requests. Anything outstanding that is causing trouble?
<mpt> lifeless, I have a soyuz bug assigned to me only because I need to spec it
<mpt> reassign when done, yes
<lifeless> mpt: I'm focused on bzr performance for the next 2 months
<ddaa> mpt++
<stub> I believe everything we have asked for for demo.launchpad.net has been sorted.
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<lifeless> voip
<lifeless> did I sneak in in time ?
<lifeless> I have a syadmin request open for voip login problems
<lifeless> and the audio quality is rather terrible.
<lifeless> I understand malcc has the same audio problems I do
<stub> Ok. Is this something the sysadmins can look into? Or is it problems with the upstream software or interaction with Ubuntu?
<malcc> lifeless: I call voicemail, it says "m.m.m.a.a.a.i.i.i.l.l.l.b.b.b.o.o.o.x.x.x...n.n.n.u.u.u.m.m.m.b.b.b.e.e.e.r.r.r". Sound similar?
<jamesh> lifeless: it is probably worth getting a few people to call each other in each pairwise combination and report which calls have the problems
<lifeless> stub: the RT request I have filed is about login errors.
<xenru|clone> malcc: I have sometimes problem like this on my laptop
<mpt> I have yet to use the voip successfully
<jamesh> then work out what is special about those people :)
<lifeless> stub: I think there should be a bug open for the audio, but we should get some stats first, as jamesh suyggests
<xenru|clone> after suspend mode
<lifeless> malcc: It sounds like a 'ripple' in the audio.
<xenru|clone> If reboot they gone
<stub> voip sounds like an issue too big for just this meeting, and problems sound pervasive enough that it isn't just a Launchpad team issue.
<lifeless> malcc: so its not elongated, but sounds like someone talking through a waterfall
<lifeless> stub: for sure.
<danilos> I haven't tried voip yet; do we have our own sip server as well?
<lifeless> stub: I mentioned it because I have a ticket open ;)
<danilos> lifeless: but you are not here
<stub> So we need to get a response from the sysadmins on if there is anything they can do to help or if we need to escalate it somewhere else.
* ddaa wonders how lifeless gained experience in meetings in waterfall environments
<stub> lifeless: Do you want to chase your rt ticket yourself or should I talk to elmo when I see him?
<stub> danilos: yes - there is a Canonical sip server.
<lifeless> stub: my specific ticket I can chase.
<stub> ok.
<lifeless> but I suggest something be opened on a broader scale about voip voice quality
<carlos> danilos: didn't you get your account details from the admins?
<danilos> carlos: nope, nothing of the kind; I'll go revisit NewStaffTasks
<stub> lifeless: Indeed. Or we need to revert to Skype.
<malcc> danilos: I doubt it's made it to NewStaffTasks yet, it's itself new
<stub> Anyway... time is getting short.
<stub> Production stoof...
<carlos> danilos: it's something new
<stub> An attempt was made to pass through the Host: headers to the production Launchpad servers, but this failed (shipit was showing the Launchpad front page, Launchpad was showing the Blueprint front page, and Blueprint was showing the Launchpad front page). Nobody has investigated this further yet as far as I am aware.
<stub> Diogo has increased the timeouts on the staging server. I don't know if further tweaking is needed - I'll leave that up to other peoples judgement.
<carlos> danilos: ask the admins for those details
<danilos> carlos, malcc: sure, will do
<stub> Next production update will be Tuesday, running HEAD as of now unless I hear from people about important landings that need to go out.
<stub> Any queries?
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<ddaa> cherrypick r3807
<ddaa> please
<stub> ddaa: Now, or on Tuesday?
<ddaa> Yesterday would be best, but now would do :)
<stub> ddaa: Ok. I'll look into it after the meeting, along with the other outstanding request.
<stub> Keep, bag change.
<carlos> stub: I will try to get a migration script merged this weekend (will be ready to be reviewed today, or I'm trying it)
<carlos> stub: it should land next week to open Edgy to translations
<malcc> Keep: Kinnison! Waah
<carlos> stub: you will need to do the review due the amount of raw SQL queries that it has
<stub> carlos: Sure. Stick it in my queue.
<carlos> so I guess you can decide whether it's ready or not
<stub> malcc: I don't think there is much we can do about that now. *sniff*
<carlos> ok
<stub> Three sentences. 
<ddaa> DONE: Leave, merged bzr-native 2, review svn-symlinks, importd rollout, bug 44986
<ddaa> TODO: more bzr-native, vcs imports, spec for bug 37897
<ddaa> BLOCKED: stub to cherrypick r3807
<Kinnison> DONE: ArchiveRework stuff, resigned, had first soyuz handoff meeting
<Kinnison> TODO: Finish AR DB stuff, more soyuz handoff, consultancy work for soyuz
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: None
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44986 in launchpad-bazaar "vcs-imports cannot post +sourceadmin" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44986
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37897 in launchpad-bazaar "renaming project, product or series breaks vcs imports" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37897
<malcc> DONE: -J bug, started landing two big branches, started Soyuz bug review
<malcc> TODO: Bug 53437, finish landing, finish bug review, archive rework, handover
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53437 in soyuz "Source-first security uploads break data" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53437
<matsubara> DONE: fixes some oops bugs regarding dates and polls, oops report analysis
<matsubara> TODO: more fixing of oops, more triage and work on a tool to replay traffic on
<matsubara> staging
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: implemented the first phase of SimpleBugKeywords. landed a few branches. reviews. bug fixes.
<BjornT> TODO: xmlrpc testing. vacation.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, SF bug tracker import stuff for Python tracker comp, select
<jamesh> results randomisation
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, python bug tracker comp stuff, london sprint
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Some work on shipit, changed the mirror prober to follow redirects when probing release mirrors, code review and other small fixes
<salgado> TODO: Land the shipit/mirror-prober changes, code review and other trivialities that show up
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<danilos> DONE: Several rounds of #1788 review, #2237, bug-fixing (bugs 3809, 3986).
<danilos> TODO: Ask for review of all these, merge 1788, prepare specification for variants, and choose which to work on in London.
<danilos> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3809 in rosetta "Abuse of capital letters" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3809
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3986 in rosetta "Update links when you change a potemplatename" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3986
<spiv> DONE: reviews, update pagetests/branches for branch-ui, select results randomisation, bug 49991
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49991 in launchpad-bazaar "browse supermirror branches with bzr server" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49991
<spiv> TODO: reviews, bug 49991, bug 48671
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49991 in launchpad-bazaar "browse supermirror branches with bzr server" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49991
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48671 in nautilus "Cannot rename by clicking on a file" [Wishlist,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48671
<stub> TODO: PillarNames, initZopeless isolation
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<stub> DONE: PillarNames, Test  suite updates
<stub> BLOCKED: Nope
<carlos> DONE: Translation migrations, user support
<cprov> DONE: general bug fixes in soyuz (52704, 49862, 52863 and 52595) sorting out milestones before dsilvers leave (ArchiveRework, PPA, fix in NascentUpload)
<cprov> TODO: BuildFailureNotification
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<carlos> TODO: finish migrations, launchpad sprint
<mpt> DONE: bug fixes, non-Launchpad work
<mpt> TODO: Internet-Explorer-related fixes, mad spec action
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> Hmm, wrong bug number.
<ddaa> spiv: I thought so :)
<spiv> That should be bug 48761
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48761 in launchpad "Filenames containing % (and possibly other special characters) cannot be accessed from Librarian" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48761
<carlos> danilos: next week we will work on specs so don't expect to do code development
<spiv> TODO: reviews, bug 49991, bug 48761
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49991 in launchpad-bazaar "browse supermirror branches with bzr server" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49991
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48761 in launchpad "Filenames containing % (and possibly other special characters) cannot be accessed from Librarian" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48761
<stub> The only blocker (ddaa) has already been discussed, so all good.
<danilos> carlos: ah, ok
<stub> I think we are done!
<carlos> stub: thanks!
<spiv> stub: thanks!
<stub> 4 minutes over time.
* carlos -> lunch
* mpt applauds
<ddaa> lifeless: ping
<danilos> I'm off to lunch myself
<ddaa> lifeless: I assigned that bug to you because you are the next person to take an aciton on it
<ddaa> If you do not have the time to work on it, please assign it back to me
<jamesh> cprov, malcc: there are two Kinnison branches sitting in the review queue as needs-reply for about a month.  I guess you two should take them over.
<lifeless> thats fine by me, but I'd rather not be nagged every meeting
<Kinnison> jamesh: I'm doing those soon
<Kinnison> jamesh: as my dying gasp
<lifeless> doing the spec is in my 'urgent' todo list already
<jamesh> Kinnison: okay.  Just want to make sure we aren't left with zombie branches
<Kinnison> :-)
<cprov> jamesh: it's fine
<spiv> Kinnison: what's doing to happen to your pastebin on chinstrap?
<spiv> s/doing/going/
<Kinnison> spiv: I expect someone else to offer to host it
<Kinnison> :-)
<ddaa> lifeless: I can stop nagging you on the monday meeting, not much I can do about this meeting, except drop the priority to high, which would be lying.
<spiv> Kinnison: I guess someone will eventually poke an admin about it :)
<Kinnison> :-)
<xenru|clone> are you over, can I ask?
<LarstiQ> I'd say so
<xenru> I'm planing big zope3-based site, and want to know what hardware behind launchpad, if this information is open
<xenru> and how this hardware is loaded
<xenru> is there is place where I can see this information
<stub> xenru: I don't know if the information we have online is up to date
<lifeless> stub: given its on the wrong wiki, its definately not
<stub> xenru: Currently Launchpad is running on 2 dual CPU AMD64 servers each with 2GB of RAM. These boxes are overpowered for what we need.
<stub> xenru: Currently we are serving about 5 requests per second
<stub> xenru: Large files are served via a seperate system.
<xenru> you use some RDBS?
<xenru> or just zodb?
<stub> xenru: PostgreSQL 8.1 in the backend. We don't use ZODB at all.
<bradb> ugh, i slept through my alarm :/
<xenru> for any type of information? so zodb don't grow up?
<stub> xenru: The main PostgreSQL 8.1 server is running on a 4 CPU dual core AMD64 system with 32GB of rRAM
<xenru> It serve only launchpad? 
<LarstiQ> stub: so when you say 'Launchpad is running on', that is actually only the zope instance?
<xenru> do u use special cache mechanism ?
<stub> xenru: Our Zope3 installation has undergone modification to remove the ZODB completely (there are some hidden dependancies we needed to remove since we wanted all our data in PostgreSQL)
<stub> LarstiQ: Yes. The Z3 instances. There are plenty of other bits and pieces scattered around other servers (authentication server for the wikis, sftp server for the supermirror, various cron jobs, the soyuz publishing systems)
<xenru> stup, my questions is correct? 
<xenru> you use zope3 from trunk or outdated version?
<stub> xenru: It is the Launchpad database. It serves the Launchpad app servers and all the other non-Z3 parts of Launchpad.
<stub> xenru: We keep in sync with the official releases
<xenru> so you use twisted?
<xenru> you feel that z3 is enought mature for development right now?
<stub> xenru: I think we have removed most of our modifications, pushing some of them upstream to SVN now.
<stub> We use the twisted publisher now I think.
<xenru> ok, this information is very helpful for me
<stub> Z3 is plenty mature enough if you are writing Python code. I don't think it is ready for TTW development like Z2 yet, but I'm not up to speed with that side of things really.
<xenru> primary for understanding performance 
<xenru> yes we will focuse on python development
<xenru> and last optional question is launchpad code open and if it true where I can see it?
<stub> Launchpad code is not yet open.
<xenru> because when Mark was in Moscow we talk about updating translations to projects repos and I offer me as fresh meat, but he not yet answered me 
<LarstiQ> hey sladen 
<sladen> is it just me, or has the order of bug comments just changed from top->bottom again after being a few days at  bottom->top date ordering?
<xenru> stub: thx again, I need to go
<LarstiQ> sladen: it seems to have sorted itself again, yes
<stub> sladen: A fix was rolled out to fix that a few hours after it was noticed (Tuesday sometime)
<sladen> LarstiQ: actually the bottom->top ordering was more useful and I thought it was on the cards as a feature request, so I was wondering why it had been 'rolled-back' agian
<sladen> stub: ahh, okay.  So it was unintentional, rather than intential?
<LarstiQ> sladen: newest first seems horrible to me
<stub> sladen: I think so. I'm just the monkey rolling that stuff out though - I'm not sure of the details or the UI decisions ;)
<bradb> sladen: Comment ordering is meant to be oldest to newest.
<sladen> bradb: ok.  I'll go and hide in my hole again
<bradb> heh
<ddaa> stub: so, will you be able to do that cherrypick today?
<stub> ddaa: Just done
* ddaa goes to approve some imports
<salgado> stub, thanks for cherry picking the shipit changes too! :)
<salgado> spiv, are you still around, and are you going to be around some more time?
<spiv> salgado: I am, not sure for how long, probably a fair while.
<jordi> SteveA: you're in Spain?
<SteveA> hi jordi 
<SteveA> yes
<jordi> oh, cool
<SteveA> in deia
<jordi> stub: ok, I had to go afk at the magic lines time. Should i mail them to you?
<SteveA> jordi: does the word "aubes" mean anything?
<jordi> no
<jordi> can you guess the contxt?
<SteveA> jordi: or even "sa tanca dets aubes"
<SteveA> it's the name of a house
<jordi> let me check
<jordi> aubes might be Mallorcan dialect for water or so
<SteveA> figured it might be in a language like catalan
<SteveA> is mallorcan like catalan?
<jordi> yeah, it's definitely Catalan, but in the islands they speak weird ;)
<jordi> it is catalan
<jordi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Dialectal_map_of_Catalan_Language.png
<jordi> in that map, brown = *weird* :p
<SteveA> i heard that other form when i was in sardinia
<jordi> Ok, so.
<jordi> Aubes is apparently the name of a peak in Mallorca
<jordi> so Tanca dets aubes is like the "fence of Aubes"
<jordi> is it "dets", not "dels"?
<SteveA> looks like "dets" to me
<jordi> ok, dets is valid in mallorcan
<SteveA> thanks
<jordi> lunch time
<SteveA> that's interesting
<jordi> SteveA: nI'm not sure about Aubes tho
<jordi> does it have any accent?
<SteveA> do
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> not "do"
<SteveA> bradb: ping
<bradb> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> bradb: please get a reviewer from the infrastructure team to review that change you made to pagetitles as a trivial landing.
<SteveA> no changes to infrastructure should be trivial landings
<bradb> SteveA: I was reverting it now, as per your instructions.
<bradb> SteveA: I had just been talking with BjornT about maybe moving it into webapp...
<SteveA> You're welcome to commit it again, once it has passed a review
<SteveA> it should not be in webapp
<SteveA> because it is domain specific
<SteveA> it should not be in browser because it makes webapp depend on browser
<SteveA> I'm actually going to get rid of it entirely soon
<bradb> SteveA: isn't canonical.launchpad.webapp domain-specific too?
<SteveA> I'm curious as to where the circular import you were aiming to fix is
<SteveA> no, webapp is not domain specific, except in the web application framework domain
<bradb> SteveA: the circular import is that webapp imports pagetitles, but when pagetitles is in browser, all of the browser modules have to get imported first, and at least one of the browser modules imports from webapp
<bradb> (browser/launchpad.py)
<lifeless> night
<SteveA> bradb: but pagetitles is not in browser
<SteveA> so I'm confused.  where was the circular import?
<bradb> pagetitles is in browser
<bradb> that's what i'm reverting
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so why did you move it there, when it *creates* circular imports?
<bradb> SteveA: because it seemed bizarre to have a "top-level" pagetitles.py.
<SteveA> I put it there
<SteveA> because of the import issues
<SteveA> and for certain other reasons
<SteveA> I'm concerned that you made this problem, by deciding to move around some infrastrcuture, without asking infrastructure people first
<SteveA> if you'd brought it up as an issue on the list instead
<SteveA> or in a meeting
<SteveA> I would have answered with reasons why it is there
<SteveA> and we would both not have wasted any time
<SteveA> or, if you'd made the change and put it up for review
<bradb> Sorry, my intent was not to waste anyone's time.
<SteveA> it would have been seen before it landed
<SteveA> I understand that you want to improve our code organisation
<SteveA> I appreciate that
<SteveA> I think we should all try to improve the organisation of the code
<SteveA> But, it's important to get things thought through -- like by talking with the people responsible for the app or infrastructure concerned
<SteveA> and not to land it as a trivial change
<SteveA> I think we can draw out a general rule from this:
<SteveA>   people can land trivial changes only when they affect their own area of the codebase
<bradb> right
<bradb> there are two ways I could have avoided this perhaps too: 1. reading the module docstring (my thought was more conceptually that "this is a browser-related thing because it has to do with the titles that show up in my browser") and 2. thinking that if it's not rocket science to have at least considered putting it in browser, so i should have asked the creator of the file (i.e. you) why it wasn't put there to begin with.
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> this is confusing in part because it *should* be in browser code
<SteveA> it is due to bad design on my part that it is where it is.  but, I do have a plan to fix this overall soon.
<bradb> SteveA: will your plan allow views that use the same template to have different titles?
<SteveA> yes
<bradb> cool
<malcc> If you're looking to draw rules from this, I'd say an element which has been deliberately placed somewhere other than the most conceptually clean place for it, for practical reasons, is a good candidate for a comment
<LarstiQ> malcc: it sounds like the docstring might contain such a comment?
<SteveA> it doesn't
<SteveA> it would be an improvement for it to do so, as malcc points out
<SteveA> bradb: would you add such a comment on your next commit to it?
<bradb> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> thanks brad
<bradb> no prob
<SteveA> malcc: would you add your guideline to our style guide please?
<malcc> SteveA: This one? https://launchpad.canonical.com/PythonStyleGuide
<bradb> SteveA: Do you want to review the patch to move pagetitles back?
<SteveA> malcc, bradb: I need to get back to meetings now.  ask the code review team about where to document guidelines.  simply restoring pagetitles to how it was this morning requires no review.
<bradb> SteveA: ok, thanks
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later!
* bradb & # lunch && dentist
* danilos is away: Away
* danilos is back (gone 00:00:04)
<LobZik> hi everybody
<danilos> LobZik: hi somebody
<danilos> ;)
<LobZik> :)
<kalosaurusrex> morning!
<kalosaurusrex> hey does launchpad have some sort of task tracking feature?
<LobZik> mlya nihuya ne ponimyu :)
<LarstiQ> kalosaurusrex: that depends on how advanced you need it, but it can keep track of tasks that 1 bug spawns, an upstream one, various distro ones.
<kalosaurusrex> LarstiQ: ahh I see.  hey how do I get a new project registered?
<LarstiQ> kalosaurusrex: project or product? Most people want the latter
<LarstiQ> kalosaurusrex: which is done via https://launchpad.net/products/+new
<kalosaurusrex> I have a product.  what's the diff?
<kalosaurusrex> I have a product registered lol
<kalosaurusrex> what's the project section for?
<danilos> wdiff: pro-du-+je+ct
<danilos> or something like that :)
<kalosaurusrex> lol
<LarstiQ> kalosaurusrex: projects are for overarching things like https://launchpad.net/projects/bzr
<LarstiQ> kalosaurusrex: or, apache would be a project, the httpd would be a product
<kalosaurusrex> ahh okay I see.  
<LarstiQ> kalosaurusrex: there could be a HP printer project I suppose, if there are multiple products that fall under that
* LarstiQ isn't well versed in projects in the lp sense
<kalosaurusrex> I don't think so.  we only have one product, per se.
<kalosaurusrex> eh software wise..you get me.
* LarstiQ nods
<kalosaurusrex> LarstiQ: thanks!
<LarstiQ> kalosaurusrex: so a product would be fine for you
<kalosaurusrex> LarstiQ: yeah I think so. :)
#launchpad 2006-07-21
<lifeless> spiv: is your review load ok ?
<lifeless> spiv: I'd like to giveyou stubs pillar
<spiv> lifeless: I'm only partway through malcc's branch, and I also need to reply to stub's librarian-layer review reply, so I think I'd prefer if you gave it to somebody else.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> jamesh: hows your load ?
<jamesh> lifeless: two branches which I plan to do today.
<lifeless> both tiny:0
<jamesh> lifeless: I'll be at the sprint next week though
<lifeless> ah right
<lifeless> also, dyson is approved. Yay.
<stub> Does that dyson fix also handle unreachable urls? Or is that still pending.
<jamesh> stub: they'll get logged and skipped
<jamesh> stub: at least at the level of the HTTP walker code, which now follows os.walk() behaviour closer
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> and such a lovely warm evening it is too
<jamesh> it'll be warmer once I get to London ...
<mpt_> Warm evening?
<mpt_> Out of Dunedin again, ajmitch?
<ajmitch> mpt_: hardly, I'm trying to keep warm here :)
<jamesh> lifeless: any progress on packaging the tickcount extension?
<lifeless> jamesh: aw shoot, I forgot.
<lifeless> I'll do it Monday
<jamesh> thought you might have :)
<mpt_> cprov, ping
<mpt_> ugh
<mpt_> Any test in any branch is failing with "__init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'prejoins'"
<mpt_> spiv, do I need to update sqlobject or something?
<mpt_> oh, spiv's away
<mpt_> jamesh?
<jamesh> mpt_: yeah?
<lifeless> update sqlobject yes
<mpt_> ok, ta
<spiv> mpt_: just got back, actually :)
<mpt_> 0 revisions pulled
<lifeless> oh :(
<mpt_> Is it still sqlobject/0.6/test/ ?
<jamesh> mpt_: what do you get if you run "(cd sourcecode/sqlobject; bzr revno)"
<jamesh> ?
<mpt_> jamesh, 66
<spiv> That's the right number.
<jamesh> mpt_: are you sure that's the copy of SQLObject that's being used by the tests?
<mpt_> No, but I haven't consciously done anything to change it
<mpt_> How would I tell?
<jamesh> does the lib/sqlobject symlink point to that copy?
<spiv> Check the paths in the tracebacks you're getting.
<mpt_> sqlobject -> ../sourcecode/sqlobject/sqlobject/
<spiv> Mysterious.
<mpt_> actually maybe I'm conflating two branches
<mpt_> Aha, that branch has revno 55
<mpt_> Whereas the recent one has a different error
<spiv> Ah :)
<mpt_> sorry for the confusion, I'll pastebin the new error
<mpt_> spiv, https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~dsilvers/paste/filecrSEwC.html
<SteveA> morning
<mpt_> hi SteveA 
<spiv> mpt_: "make build"
<jamesh> mpt_: when you have some time, you might want to look at the new bug page changes from the bug tags branch in case there are some improvements you'd like to make
<mpt_> spiv: eh. How anticlimactic. thanks :-)
<mpt_> So is that a bug that a doctest fails unless you do a make of some sort first?
<mpt_> (
<mpt_> (I guess every other time I've done one, it's been after a make run)
<spiv> mpt_: you basically can't import any significant amount of launchpad code with running 'make build' first.
<spiv> mpt_: Because the security proxy code in Zope is C code, and nearly everything relies on them one way or another.
<mpt_> I mean, is it a bug that the test system doesn't do make itself just in case
<spiv> I don't think so.  'make check' depends on 'make build' already.  It would be complicated to make test.py invoke make, because then you'd have make invoking test.py invoking make...
<spiv> It is arguably a bug that the error you get is so unhelpful.
<lifeless> test.py could import zope.interfaces
<lifeless> or some other C module
<jamesh> SteveA: I'm doing another test import of the SF data on demo.lp.net (with bug tag support now).  I think after this runs successfully, I'd like to get a fresh production dump on demo.lp.net and announce it
<spiv> Yeah, it could be done, but it would still be fragile.  I don't the minimal benefit is worth the effort.
<lifeless> [trivial]  it; )
<jamesh> https://demo.launchpad.net/products/python/+bugs <- tags portlet on the left
<spiv> Typing "make build" isn't hard.  For new branches you really need to do "make schema" anyway, in case someone's merged some schema changes, and that already implies "make build".
<jamesh> mpt_: you can see the bug page changes here: https://demo.launchpad.net/products/python/+bug/65477 -- a <fieldset> around the description and a list of tags below that
<SteveA> jamesh: that's great
<jamesh> SteveA: also, do you know of a list of the main Python developers preferred email addresses?
<carlos> morning
* mpt_ growls at the "You're already logged in" page
* carlos is sooo happy to have his laptop back ;-)
<mpt_> jamesh, thanks for pointing it out, I'll make it a bit lighter
<jamesh> mpt_: now all we need is one of those pages with lots of different size fonts and we'll be that much closer to being web 2.0 compatible
<mpt_> jamesh, "tag clouds"
<mpt_> But we don't have enough gradients yet
<stub> lifeless: Any reason you want to link SourcepackageRelease to (revision, branch) instead of just revisionnumber?
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> if someone does 'uncommit' the revision will disappear from the branch
<lifeless> but SPR must still have a handle to it
<lifeless> one way to do that is to have revisionnumber have a field for 'really is present', but a cleaner way is to record that the SPR was 'from this branch and this revision', whereas revisionnumber is saying 'right now, these are the revisions in this branch' with no assertion about what *used* to be in it.
<stub> If someone does uncommit, the revision and branch the Sourcepackage was generated from is just noise anyway because it no longer actually exists (?)
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> if they do uncommit, we still have a copy of the revision contents.
<stub> But what good does that do anyone? Does it serve a purpose besides chewing up space in the DB?
<lifeless> (in the supermirror) - though we can be more tightly integrated between the db and what the supermirror contains in the future, to set constraints on revision cleanup
<lifeless> it lets us display the diff between the releases
<lifeless> even a push --overwrite will remove teh revisionnumber record for the revision from the branch, but still does not invalidate the SPR's reference.
<stub> ok. I had assumed you couldn't do operations like that just from the db information.
<lifeless> well, we need both the db information and the supermirror
<lifeless> if we were to lose the db information we cannot do the operation at all
<jamesh> stub: any chance of getting a fresh production dump for the launchpad_demo db?
<stub> jamesh: Sure.
<stub> lifeless: I  might need to get you to write table comments for these tables - it is difficult for me to work with the model when I have neither documentation nor advanced bzr theory.
<lifeless> stub: sure. I've tried to give some comment like text in the spec, but I'll be happy to enlarge on it.
<jamesh> stub: thanks.  The SF import script along with one to setup python-dev and python-infrastructure teams should give a good final import
<stub> lifeless: I'll check out the spec in more details later and refresh my mind on the related ones. Do you know what timeframe we are looking at for implementation?
<lifeless> stub: well, once the db patch is in place, I'll make a branch
<lifeless> I'll spend a few hours a week on making tests pass with the new db shape
<stub> jamesh: Do you want the same snapshot restored or a fresh production snapshot?
<lifeless> once thats done, its implemented :)
<stub> lifeless: ok. So nowish is good.
<jamesh> stub: a fresh snapshot would save me from having to run the posubmission duplicate removal script, so I'll take that one if it is as easy to do
<lifeless> stub: yes please!
<jamesh> lifeless: ddaa reports that the branch scanner is running a lot faster now.
<lifeless> sweet
<jamesh> the next rollout should make it slightly faster still: it was trying to scan never-mirrored branches every run
<jamesh> I guess the next area for optimisation is to make the interval at which branches get pulled a bit smarter
<jamesh> taking failures and last modified dates into account
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> we have all the data to do that
<elmo> jamesh/stub: ?
<jamesh> elmo: yeah?
<elmo> jamesh: carbon's running out of disk, is it all right if I take it down to move postgresql to a different array?
<stub> Yo
<stub> I can clean out a big chunk once this dbrestore is done, or now if it is urgent (I have a spare launchpad database loaded we don't really need).
<stub> I wasn't going to bother with disk reorg until after the demo was done
<elmo> /dev/cciss/c0d0p1      65G   60G  1.3G  98% /
<elmo> that's my only concern ;-)
<elmo> I don't mind if it runs out of space, just assumed you would
<stub> Sorted now - back to 84% and will drop further in a short while
<elmo> ok
<stub> (restore is done, ready to swap old db for new db)
<jamesh> should I kill the LP instance?
<elmo> well, the external array is sat idle, so I'm happy to bring it online for you if you want, to avoid this again
<jamesh> if the db restore is done and you want to move things round you may as well 
<stub> jamesh: New db is there now
<stub> jamesh: You might want to rerun update.py, security.py to ensure it is in sync with your codeline.
<jamesh> stub: thanks
<stub> elmo: Don't worry about it.
<elmo> stub: okay
<danilos> hey guys
<danilos> if I want to check differences between dir(IPOFile) and dir(DummyPOFile), is there an easy way to do that?
<danilos> (I want to see what is missing in DummyPOFile, which "implements IPOFile")
<BjornT> danilos: zope.interface.verify.verifyObject(dummy_po, IPOFile)
<danilos> BjornT: hum, I want to do that only once, so how do I get all the machinery up to test this and print it at stdout?
<SteveA> it's important to verify the object, not the class
<SteveA> because it really is the object we care about
<danilos> SteveA: yeah, but the thing is that I am implementing a class and need to implement missing methods, as in bug #44860 (if we don't want to wait for the other oopses like that)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<SteveA> danilos: yes.  you implement the methods in the class so that the object will have the methods available
<danilos> I mean, implementing just the missing stuff for 44860 is simple, and I've did that already
<danilos> SteveA: but I just want a list of stuff I am missing, not to have to look at it by hand :)
<SteveA> this is a good case for an interface tests, perhaps, like francis did for something recently
<SteveA> you can use dir, Interface.names and set operatoins
<SteveA> you'll need to remember to get all the names, taking into account parent interfaces
<SteveA> BjornT: would you point danilos at the right APIs for this please?
<SteveA> I need to go and take part in a meeting now
<danilos> ok, where do I look up for interface tests?
<danilos> SteveA: ok, thanks
<BjornT> danilos: sorry, it should be verifyObject(IPOFile, dummy_po)
<danilos> BjornT: ok, but where do I go to put that? do I implement something like a pagetest?
<jamesh> BjornT: https://demo.launchpad.net/products/python/+bugs <- bug tags in action
<BjornT> danilos: for now, i'd suggest adding it to pofile.txt, or create a new dummypofile.txt which would test DummyPOFile.
<danilos> BjornT: ok, will do that then
<BjornT-> danilos: for now, i'd suggest adding it to pofile.txt, or create a new dummypofile.txt which would test DummyPOFile.
* BjornT- has some problems with his internet connection
<danilos> BjornT-: yeah, ok, I've seen that bit, I'll do that
<BjornT-> jamesh: looks good. how do you generate the tag names? 'core--c-code-' and 'library--lib-' looks a bit strange.
<jamesh> BjornT-: convert everything that isn't a valid name character to a dash ...
<jamesh> not the best algorithm, but it can be cleaned up later
<jamesh> so I think the original text was "Core (C Code)" and "Library (lib)"
<mpt> collapse multiple dashes
<ddaa> user ask about webspace to host release tarballs on launchpad from time to time
<ddaa> or project home pages
<ddaa> is that still true that the vocation of Launchpad is to centralise metada and that this sort of bandwidth intensive stuff should be stored somewhere else?
<ddaa> Yay! New cscvs/bzr-native branch up for review
<ddaa> BjornT: if you could review that before going on leave (I understand you are the guy who always get the bzr-native reviews), I would be grateful.
<lifeless> ddaa: hes not
<lifeless> ddaa: let the process do its thing
<ddaa> yes Mr. Process
<ddaa> time to tackle importd/bzr-native :)
<ddaa> Mh
<elmo> salgado: can groups arbitrarily add other groups to themselves?
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> elmo: in launchpad, yes
<salgado> elmo, yes, team admins can do that
<carlos> but I think you should be admin
<carlos> right
<elmo> salgado: meep, that's kind of unfortunate
<salgado> elmo, why?
<elmo> well, I could for example create a group called DEBIAN-Is-T3H-SUCK, and then add ubuntu-members to it
<elmo> or, in a real world example, a joke translation group called ubuntu-l10n-en-us-fargo added a non-joke translation group ubuntu-l10n-en-gb to themselves, making the en-gb look like the joke en-us-fargo is
<elmo> [and obviously when you visit the en-gb team's page, you see "this team is a member of en-us-fargo"] 
<salgado> yeah, I see what you mean. :/
<ddaa> From a purely technical/security perspective, team membership has positive value: it does prevent you from doing anything you could do before, it can only add rights.
<ddaa> I find it interesting that from a human perspective it can have negative value, in the eye of the beholder.
<ddaa> * it does _not_ prevent you
<ddaa> I find it somewhat similar to bug 29863 as opposed to bug 41639
<Ubug2> Malone bug 29863 in launchpad "Workflow to transfer ownership" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29863
<Ubug2> Malone bug 41639 in launchpad "Product owner should be able to reassign ownership to another user." [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41639
<ddaa> In that, in general, membership and ownership have a cost.
<bradb_> Maybe you should be able to add only teams of which you're a member (directly or indirectly) to other teams.
<salgado> so, maybe we should always require the confirmation from an admin of the team that is being added as a member?
<ddaa> salgado: see bug 29863
<Ubug2> Malone bug 29863 in launchpad "Workflow to transfer ownership" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29863
<ddaa> bradb_: that would be a worthwile optimisation
<salgado> ddaa, yes, I saw it. that's why I thought of requiring the confirmation
<ddaa> when the user has the necessarry rights to both propose and accept the transfer/membership, the validation could be shorted out.
<elmo> salgado: sounds good to me
<salgado> okay, /me files a bug
<ddaa> salgado: maybe just edit bug 29863, I already added comments
<Ubug2> Malone bug 29863 in launchpad "Workflow to transfer ownership" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29863
<ddaa> bradb_: the new "add attachement" UI in the comment form is nice, but it makes it harder to post a comment. Previously I could just do tab-return to post a comment, now I need to tab across the attachement form...
<salgado> ddaa, although we're going to solve both bugs similarly, they're in fact different bugs and will probably not be fixed at the same time, so I'd prefer to have separate bugs. (I'll mention 29863 on the new one, though)
<bradb_> ddaa: yeah. i wonder if tab should skip over the attachment form? i wonder what mpt thinks.
<ddaa> bradb_: do you need me to file a bug?
<bradb_> ddaa: sure
<ddaa> bradb_: bug 53635
<Ubug2> Malone bug 53635 in malone "attachement form makes it harder to post comment" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53635
<ddaa> Wow! Palindrome post!
<bradb_> ddaa: thanks
<bradb_> I want to be precise in my API documentation about the default value for a datecreated column. Is it appropriate to reference canonical.database.constants.UTC_NOW in interface documentation?
<bradb_> It seems accurate and precise, but I don't see any reference to that constant in any other launchpad interface documentation.
<carlos> bradb_: Well, it's a constant.... I guess is ok to do it
<bradb_> carlos: Yeah, I think I'll go with it.
* carlos -> out
<Enverex> Does anyone know how the Karma on Launchpad works? Is it automatically given or is it assigned by people?
<malcc> It's automatically given
<ddaa> It's given automatically
<ddaa> Though, you could possibly bribe stub to get a higher karma, if you really wanted to :)
<Enverex> lol, awww, I thought it was people showing their appreciation =/
<ddaa> The idea of allowing people to donate or substract karma to/from other people has been bounced already.
<ddaa> I personally do not care enough about karma to tell you much more.
<Enverex> Not really subtract, just add (like answering stuff, etc) but yeah, it normally doesn't work, heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all, i just copped ID  OOPS-202C253  trying to jump to a bug. is this me doign somethign wrong or is malone broken?
<Ubug2> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/202C253
<BjornT> Kamping_Kaiser: it's a bit unclear, but that's a 'not found' page, and means that the bug doesn't exist. you mis-typed the bug number, it contains one digit too much.
<BjornT> Kamping_Kaiser: i think there's a bug open on that a nicer page should be shown, saying that the bug doesn't exist.
<matsubara> BjornT, Kamping_Kaiser: fwiw, it's bug 6010
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6010 in malone "Custom bug not found page for inexistent bugs." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6010
<Kamping_Kaiser>  BjornT thanks, i suppose i must have copied a debian bug into the LP bug number spot... damn shared changelogs
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<LarstiQ> wuh, karma sure is jumping around a lot lately
<BenC> Can someone check OOPS-202B278 and let me know what I did to break lp? :)
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/202B278
<salgado> BenC, it takes a few minutes for OOPSes to show up. I'll check as soon as it shows up
<BenC> thanks
<salgado> BenC, that's a known bug, for which a fix is already committed but not yet in production
* salgado tries to find the bug
<salgado> BenC, bug 53476
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53476 in malone "OOPS while assigning karma to a person when changing a DistroRelease bugtask status" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53476
<BenC> so if I don't set the status, it should work?
<BenC> yep, that worked
<BenC> thanks
<salgado> np
<newz2000> is launchpad translated to different languages? I'm writing documentation and was curious if people will see different things depending on their native language.
<mdke> newz2000: no, all English afaik
<newz2000> ok. Thanks. That actually makes things a little easier for me.
<mdke> :)
#launchpad 2006-07-22
<jelmer> 'evening
<elkbuntu> launchpad displays: HTTP Error 500: OK at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x940BDA96&op=get  any ideas?
<elkbuntu> it's been 2.5 hours and Launchpad still cant import my key. Still with the error above.
<LaserJock> are any LP admins around?
<LaserJock> is it possible to revert changes to a bug report with having an email sent to subscribers?
<LaserJock> *without
#launchpad 2006-07-23
<Burgundavia> how do I get all the bugs from a certain product?>
<elkbuntu> What is up with launchpad? I still can't import my key :(
<mpt__> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<mpt> elkbuntu, what happens when you try?
<elkbuntu> HTTP Error 500: OK at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x940BDA96&op=get
<elkbuntu> mpt, that happens --^
<elkbuntu> when i sent it, it got sent to "hkp server subkeys.pgp.net"
<elkbuntu> if that helps at all
<mpt> elkbuntu, sorry, I don't know what the problem could be there
<mpt> You could try making a support request
<Burgundavia> mpt: how do I get all the bugs from a certain product?
<mpt> Burgundavia, go to the product's page and click "Bugs"
<Burgundavia> and then?
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-website/+bugs
<mpt> elkbuntu, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+addticket
<elkbuntu> mpt thanks for trying
<mpt> Burgundavia, and then what?
<mpt> Are you expecting to see more than 24 open bug reports?
<Burgundavia> mpt: no, I want to subscribe to that products bugs, all of them, including new ones
<mpt> Burgundavia, ah, that's not implemented yet
<mpt> complain to bradb :-)
<Burgundavia> mpt: ah, ok
<shenki> hello
<shenki> having trouble accessing to launchpad (as well as anything ubuntu.com)
<Fujitsu> shenki, looks like the datacentre has vanished.
<Spads> shenki: It's a known problem, and we're working on it.
<shenki> Spads, thanks, figured as much
<Spads> no problem
* Kamping_Kaiser finds the term 'vanished' quite desterbing
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : https://launchpad.net/ is down | Developer meeting: Thu 20 July, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt> Spads, please update the topic when the datacentre is fixed
* mpt lapses into unconsciousness
<Spads> mpt: ah, will do.  Didn't notice that this channel was -t
<gapz> 'lo
<gapz> why the site is down? 
<gapz> or do you know when it will be available? 
<flacoste> gapz: the data center where the site is hosted had a power failure
<flacoste> gapz: we a team there working on it, but we don't have an ETA yet
<flacoste> s/we a/we have a/
<gapz> Ok thanks
<LeeJunFan> THE datacenter? one? multiple mirrors have the same symptoms.
<flacoste> these mirrors may be located in the same data center, but i'm not familiar enough with the network setup to tell
<Spads> we found problems with the us mirror before the power situation reached a crisis
<LeeJunFan> spads, ah. okay - unrelated then.
<LeeJunFan> thanks.
<Spads> it is unrelated
<Spads> yeah.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Spads] : https://launchpad.net/ is back up! | Developer meeting: Thu 20 July, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Spads> ladies and gentlemen, I return you to your usual pad-launching.
<gapz> cool :-)
<jelmer> Hi
<jelmer> Launchpad seems to have trouble scanning one of my bzr branches - it's been registered for a couple of days now, but there's still no history shown
<jelmer> Is there any way to view the reason the branch hasn't been successfully scanned yet?
<LarstiQ> jelmer: usually, ddaa is the one to bother about that.
<jelmer> LarstiQ: ah, thanks - I'll ask him when he's around
#launchpad 2007-07-16
<ubotu> New bug: #126224 in malone "When remove an attachment, remove also the comment entry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126224
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #126244 in rosetta "translations need string type and context" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126244
<Lipe_> hi guys, I hae a question about the new filters when translating a package in rosetta. who can help me?
<mdke> if there are any vcs-import people around, I've requested one at https://launchpad.net/gnome-user-docs/trunk
<mwhudson> mdke: okidoke
<mdke> thanks mwhudson 
* mwhudson is confused
<mwhudson> who approved mdke's import?
<mwhudson> i hadn't gotten to it on the list yet
<mactimes> Hello there.  I have just created an account at launchpad and I was wondering what would be next step in order to help the Ubuntu project.
<mwhudson> oh oops
<mwhudson> nm
<mactimes> Anyways, I'll come back later.  Cheers everyone.
<ubotu> New bug: #126296 in launchpad "Offline page is very poor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126296
<mwhudson> mdke: your import completed
<ubotu> New bug: #126321 in malone "able to reassign but not to undo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126321
<ubotu> New bug: #126351 in malone ""Don't manually register a bzr branch on bazaar.launchpad.net ..." message on change branch details" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126351
<mman> hi all
<mman> Anyone willing to explain me few distro specific things in launchpad.net?
<mman> How do I register new milestone or series for my distribution?
<danilos> hi carlos
<carlos> danilos: hey dude!
<carlos> long time!
<carlos> :-P
<danilos> carlos: indeed
<danilos> carlos: I finally found a spot with working internet :)
<carlos> :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #126368 in launchpad-answers "Search FAQs from Answers front page." [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126368
<ubotu> New bug: #126370 in launchpad-answers "Allow viewing and searching all FAQs in Launchpad" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126370
<ubotu> New bug: #126371 in launchpad-answers "Reference to FAQ should be automatically linked in comments" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126371
<ubotu> New bug: #126373 in launchpad-answers "On projects group FAQ listing, display the project related to the FAQ" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126373
* Hobbsee wonders where kiko is
<flacoste> Hobbsee:  on a plane to Portlant
<flacoste> Portland
<geser> is it possible for a package for PPA to build-depend on another package from my PPA?
<Hobbsee> flacoste: ahhhh.  right then.  then he can be excused for not being on irc :)
<TABASCO> Good evening
<TABASCO> Can anyone explain me what a "Sprint" is?
<TABASCO> I am the translater for the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter and I have no idea how to describe it in german ;)
<Spads> TABASCO: sprinting is the English word for running very fast for a short distance
<Spads> TABASCO: I believe it is often called a "dash" in olympic events
<TABASCO> Spads: That's the same in german, but I gues it has a different meaning in the launchpad
<TABASCO> That's what I found in the UWN Issue 47:
<TABASCO> ==== Blueprint Tracker ====
<TABASCO>  * Adding a dependency will now be easier, especially for projects with large numbers of blueprints.
<TABASCO>  * When registering a new blueprint, you'll be able to propose a sprint at which to discuss it. The sprint will be automatically populated if you register the blueprint from a sprint page.
<Spads> TABASCO: it's become common for larger projects to hold events they call "sprints" where developers coordinate and have meetings and try to get a lot done in a short period of time
<TABASCO> ah, okay
<Nafallo> TABASCO: fly people over to the same physical room instead of IRC-rooms basically ;-)
<Spads> yes
<Spads> a core group almost always meets in person
<Spads> but the increased activity can be felt on IRC
<TABASCO> Nafallo: :D
<TABASCO> my home is called freenode..
<Nafallo> Spads: you mean since everyone is chatting IRL instead of on IRC? ;-)
<TABASCO> well, how can I translate it into german..
<TABASCO> anyone here who speaks german?
<Nafallo> TABASCO: #ubuntu-de? :-)
<Spads> there may already be an official translation
<TABASCO> Nafallo: I believe they have no idea what the sprints in the launchpad means
<TABASCO> Spads: But the launchpad is in english
<Nafallo> TABASCO: explain the word for them and you have a lot of more luck to get a reply in german :-)
<TABASCO> I am the controller of the German Translation, so it's my task to find the right words :)
<TABASCO> Maybe I should create a new word...
<TABASCO> something like "Sauerkraut" ;)
<radix> hehe
<TABASCO> no just a joke
<Nafallo> TABASCO: I good controller would ask his/her community
<TABASCO> Nafallo: I already did so
<TABASCO> But they have no idea what a sprint is
<TABASCO> :)
<TABASCO> and at the moment there is only one of our translators available
<Nafallo> TABASCO: then explain to them in the same way we did to you and one of them might know a good word.
<TABASCO> by the way, can you say me how my english is?
<TABASCO> Nafallo: Yes, that's what I just did 
<Nafallo> I'm Swedish myself. Will be moving to London next month though :-).
<TABASCO> cool
<TABASCO> mhm... can you give me another word for "sprint"?
<TABASCO> Maybe calendar?
<TABASCO> or timetable?
<Nafallo> meeting maybe?
<radix> "physical meeting"
<Nafallo> developer meeting?
<TABASCO> is it a meating in reallife?
<radix> TABASCO: yes
<TABASCO> ah.. so that's important to know
<Nafallo> TABASCO: that's what I told you. place everyone in the same room instead of IRC-room.
<TABASCO> ahhh...
<TABASCO> Okay I missunderstood you
<Nafallo> no problem :-)
<TABASCO> mis
<TABASCO> Nafallo: I thought you were trying to explain me what "to sprint" means normaly
<Nafallo> no. this is the sprint YOU want to know about :-)
<TABASCO> yeah, I got it
<TABASCO> okay, perfect
<TABASCO> Whoa, I will be forced to spent a lot of time in vacations to train my english..
<TABASCO> I am now sixteen and for the last three years I had a unbelieveable bad english teacher...
<LarstiQ> imho, you should just use 'sprint' as is.
<LarstiQ> TABASCO: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrum_%28development%29#Sprint
<LarstiQ> TABASCO: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackathon#Sprints
<TABASCO> LarstiQ: I have now "Sprints" and after that a desciption what it means
<LarstiQ> TABASCO: cool.
<LarstiQ> TABASCO: you're welcome to come to the next Bazaar sprint, it's good for your English ;)
<TABASCO> Or I write:
<TABASCO> "sprints
<TABASCO>  for further questions come and visit #launchpad on freenode..."
<TABASCO> ;)
<TABASCO> LarstiQ: You are in Bazaar?
<TABASCO> I guess it's a software for developing software or something, right?
<LarstiQ> TABASCO: I work on Bazaar, which is indeed a version control system.
<TABASCO> LarstiQ: Great - how can I come into the sprint?
<LarstiQ> TABASCO: well, we just had our previous one last week, so we'll have some downtime now.
<TABASCO> LarstiQ: Ah, okay
<LarstiQ> not sure when or where our next one will be held.
<LarstiQ> TABASCO: but if you want to get involved, subscribe to the announce list and you should get email about the next one.
<TABASCO> LarstiQ: Where can I find the list? I am not very active in the launchpad, only in the Ubuntu Wiki
<LarstiQ> TABASCO: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/bazaar-announce
<TABASCO> Is "Sprint" male or female?
<LarstiQ> neither :)
<TABASCO> hum..
<TABASCO> Damn german language
<LarstiQ> das Sprint?
<TABASCO> ...the sprint... so what, "the sprint"!...
<TABASCO> it is so easy in english...
<LarstiQ> doesn't the wikipedia entry have a german translation?
<TABASCO> well, if it is not male and not female :)
<TABASCO> ah.... interesting
<LarstiQ> Zentrales Element von Scrum ist der Sprint.
<TABASCO> Yeah, I found it
<LarstiQ> not that I have any idea if that is correct German or not.
<TABASCO> LarstiQ: You are not able to speak german?
<TABASCO> "he sprint will be automatically populated if you register the blueprint from a sprint page."
<TABASCO> populated? Will they have sex in the launchpad?
<radix> "populated" is jargon for "filled out" or "have data inserted"
<TABASCO> ah, okay
<LarstiQ> TABASCO: I can fake it, but I don't have actual knowledge of the language.
<TABASCO> too bad that we do not learn something like this in school..
* LarstiQ just speaks Dutch with a German inflection.
<TABASCO> Not bad
* TABASCO should be able to speak french.. but he isn't
* TABASCO had four years french lessons for nothing...
<ubotu> New bug: #126399 in rosetta "Add tests for TranslationFormatSyntaxErrors in POParser" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126399
<LarstiQ> TABASCO: ah, I had half a year of German. Actually being able to understand it is probably helped more by years of visiting demo parties/conferences.
<TABASCO> LarstiQ: If you want to get it teached, just add me: daniel.rentzsch@jabber.ccc.de ;)
<LarstiQ> TABASCO: know what you ask for :P
* TABASCO will went to bed now
<mdke> mwhudson: great, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #126206 in python-launchpad-bugs "Subscribed Duplicate Doesn't Show Up" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126206
<ubotu> New bug: #126426 in launchpad "Font size change: "Your preferred languages" portlet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126426
<ubotu> New bug: #126428 in launchpad "Details porlet is cropped" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126428
<ubotu> New bug: #126432 in launchpad-answers "When there is no answer to confirm, do not display 'How to confirm' message" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126432
<ubotu> New bug: #126442 in launchpad-answers "Cannot remove GeoIP languages from default searches" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126442
#launchpad 2007-07-17
<SourceContact> hi, I'm trying to commit to a trunk on launchpad that I had previously checked out, but keep getting an error message. Was wondering if anyone knew what I was doing wrong
<SourceContact> bzr: ERROR: Can't rename /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/11/fb/.bzr/repository/lock/pending.y4fm3qorqhypzr76hdni.tmp to /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/11/fb/.bzr/repository/lock/held: /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/11/fb/.bzr/repository/lock/held already exists
<SourceContact> note, there were no bzr commands between checkout and a test commit: 'bzr checkout sftp://sourcecontact@bazaar.launchpad.net/~timevaulters/timevault/trunk' followed by 'bzr commit'
<SourceContact> another branch seems to be working fine (the 0.6 branch)
<qubodup> hello anybody here?
<qubodup> hello
<thumper> SourceContact: that seems weird
<thumper> SourceContact: why use checkout instead of branch?
<thumper> SourceContact: I see that ~timevaulters/timevault/trunk had a commit 11 minutes ago
<SourceContact> thumper: right Amaranth renamed the trunk to something else and obsoleted it
<SourceContact> we couldn't figure out the problem
<thumper> SourceContact: and checkout vs branch?~
<Amaranth> jamesh told me to use checkout :)
<SourceContact> Amaranth was walking me through the process
<jamesh> huh?
<thumper> jamesh: doesn't checkout give a bound branch?
<Amaranth> yes
<Amaranth> well, if that means what i think it means :)
<thumper> Amaranth: you proably don't want that
<thumper> well maybe you do
<Amaranth> well, he is a recent convert from svn
* thumper shrugs
<Amaranth> figured it'd be easier
<thumper> Amaranth: cross merging is easier IMHO
<jamesh> thumper: yes it does
<jamesh> for team branches with multiple committers, I do recommend checkouts
<Amaranth> and it's how i always used launchpad after (i think) jamesh said to do it like 6 months ago when i was asking around for help
<jamesh> since it offers a conflict resolution behaviour that most people are used to dealing with
<Amaranth> anyhow, that wasn't the problem
<thumper> jamesh: fair enough
<ubotu> New bug: #126473 in malone "Debian changelog incomplete, incorrect, and misleading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126473
<jamesh> that looks like a dupe
<ScottK> I looked before I filed it.
<ScottK> Doesn't mean it's not, of course.
<jamesh> ScottK: the changelog info Launchpad collects is from the .changes files from uploads
<ScottK> Right and that's not a "changelog"
<jamesh> yes it is
<ScottK> In Debian packaging, changelog has a very specific meaning.
<ScottK> Additionally, it's not all of them, only the ones currently in the archive.
<ScottK> So, from that perspective even it's missing history.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jamesh> ScottK: I've marked it as a duplicate of bug 55795
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 55795 in soyuz "+changelog includes misleading information related to package versions and authors" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55795
<ScottK> jamesh: Thanks.  Sorry I missed that.
<jamesh> ScottK: no problem.  We prefer that people err towards filing bugs rather than not filing them
<jamesh> marking dupes is not difficult
<ScottK> OK.  As a developer, I can tell you that this bug causes a very strong negative reaction in me.  If you'd just pick something other than changelog to call it.
<ubotu> New bug: #126477 in launchpad ""Show group photo" doesn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126477
<ubotu> New bug: #126478 in malone "Action buttons on listing pages are poorly aligned" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126478
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<ubotu> New bug: #126482 in rosetta "test_xpi often fails at firefox_template.importFromQueue()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126482
<ubotu> New bug: #126485 in soyuz "Distribution's "All packages" page is lame" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126485
<stephanbuys> hi all, I am trying to push some code to launchpad (newly registered project) but I get the error:
<stephanbuys> bzr: ERROR: File exists: u'/~stephan-impilinux/bluezconnect/.bzr': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
<stephanbuys> any ideas?
<soren> Does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dosfstools/+bug/119881 take forever to load for anyone else as well?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119881 in dosfstools "Please sync dosfstools (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  
<soren> Hm... Not for ubotu at least.
<Hobbsee> soren: seems OK here
<soren> Hobbsee: Yes, I finally got a response, too. 
* Hobbsee whines at launchpad for creating URLs longer than the irc limit, for searches
<soren> Hobbsee: I got impatient twice and it timed out on me once. Now it seems to work.
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: linkpot.net :-)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: i use tinyurl.com usually
<thumper> stephanbuys: what command are you using to push?
<thumper> thumper: is looks to me as if you are not pushing to an appropriate url
<thumper> stephanbuys: ^^^
<stephanbuys> thumper, bzr push --create-prefix sftp://stephan-impilinux@bazaar.launchpad.net/~stephan-impilinux/bluezconnect
* thumper slaps forehead
<stephanbuys> :-)
<thumper> stephanbuys: you don't need --create-prefix and you are missing a name for the branch
* stephanbuys looks confused
<thumper> ok
<thumper> you need sftp://stephan-impilinux@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<team-name>/<project>/<branch name>
<thumper> in this case
<thumper> the team you are pushing to is just yourself
<thumper> the project would be bluezconnect?
<stephanbuys> thumper, correct
<thumper> and you need a branch name: main? trunk? dev?
<stephanbuys> thumper, ok - dev seems appropriate
<thumper> I tend to name my branches based on what it's doing
<thumper> feature-xyz or whatever
<stephanbuys> thumper, cool - looks like something is happening 
<thumper> good
<stephanbuys> thumper, thanks :-) (bzr n00b)
<thumper> np
<ubotu> New bug: #126496 in launchpad "administer distribution page gives you time without timezone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126496
<spiv> stephanbuys: btw, what version of bzr do you have?  When I try that I get ": ERROR: Permission denied: '/~spiv/garbagegarbagegarbagerhubarb': [Errno 13]  Directories directly under a user directory must be named after a product name registered in Launchpad <https://launchpad.net/>."
<stephanbuys> spiv, bzr: ERROR: File exists: u'/~stephan-impilinux/bluezconnect/.bzr': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
<spiv> stephanbuys: right, I saw.  I'm wondering why you got that instead of the nicer error I see.
<ubotu> New bug: #126501 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP mkdir errors say "product" instead of "project"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126501
<Fujitsu>  /win 21
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<ubotu> New bug: #126509 in malone ""Most Frequently Reported Bugs" is incorrect capitalization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126509
<ubotu> New bug: #126516 in malone "would like limited access control for status field changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126516
<ubotu> New bug: #126518 in blueprint "Sprint blueprint listing pages have no "Register a Blueprint" button." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126518
<ubotu> New bug: #126519 in blueprint "Marking blueprint Obsolete falsely says it's "Complete"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126519
<ubotu> New bug: #126522 in blueprint "Blueprint listing doesn't include the blueprints' titles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126522
<ubotu> New bug: #126523 in malone "debian bug watcher thinks 'wontfix' bugs are 'confirmed'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126523
<ubotu> New bug: #126538 in blueprint "Blueprint "superseded by" list not in alphabetical order." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126538
<iwj> I bounced a message to Malone (with Resent-To etc.) and it seems to have evaporated.  Would anyone care to help ?  One of the missing messages is Resent-Message-ID: <18076.40201.426823.407236@davenant.relativity.greenend.org.uk>  Resent-To: 126536@bugs.launchpad.net
<iwj> My mail log says:
<iwj> 2007-07-17 11:42:52 1IAkVw-0003xj-00 => 126536@bugs.launchpad.net R=lookuphost T=smtp H=fiordland.ubuntu.com [82.211.81.145]  C="250 Ok: queued as A5BCAB682B3"
<ubotu> New bug: #126541 in blueprint "Blueprint "Mark superseded" pages use "specification" rather than "blueprint"." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126541
<BjornT> iwj: it looks like that message was rejected since it was too large. there should be a bug open on that you should get a notification for such errors (and i can't remember what's the reason for limiting the message size)
<iwj> Oh.  Err, I happen to have the data on an HTTP server so I'll refer to that instead.
<ubotu> New bug: #126543 in launchpad "Portlets should be flexibly sized to accommodate larger fonts." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126543
<cprov> good morning !
<Kmos> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 17 Jul 15:00: Ubuntu Server Team meeting | 17 Jul 19:00: Technical Board | 18 Jul 20:00: Edubuntu | 19 Jul 20:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 24 Jul 15:00: Kernel Team | 25 Jul 12:00: Edubuntu
<bmm> Hi everybody. I'm writing a C++ program and was wondering what the most common translation system was for using in combination with launchpad. Would that be gettext or is there a C++ version of the system?
<jordi> bmm: gettext should be good
<bmm> jordi: thanks!
<jordi> bmm: it's what everyone uses
<bmm> Then that's what I'm looking for :-D
<jordi> yeah
<bmm> OMG gettext is like copying your computer into your project directory... I ffing hate the autotools at the moment..
<bmm> Sorry, wanted to vent that somewhere ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #126566 in malone "OOPs in new +filebug page when bug is complete" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126566
<elmo> launchpad is going down for emergency maintenance for 2-3 minutes in 5 minutes
<elmo> (Actually 3 minutes sorry - the announcement got misplaced)
<elmo> launchpad should be back
<sacater> its back
<sacater> oh
<sacater> answers.launchpad.net is failing
<ubotu> New bug: #126576 in launchpad-bazaar "should be rss or atom feed of changes to a branch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126576
<ubotu> New bug: #126585 in launchpad-answers "When there are few FAQs, allow directly selected any of them" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126585
<ubotu> New bug: #126587 in launchpad "Similarity search shouldn't filter out keywords when there are less than three results" [Critical,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126587
<ubotu> New bug: #126593 in malone "Implement stub HTTP server to enable more extensive automated testing of external bug tracking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126593
<ubotu> New bug: #126602 in malone "kernel error with set/get keycode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126602
<ubotu> New bug: #126630 in launchpad-bazaar "Still possible to register branches at sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/path" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126630
<ubotu> New bug: #126631 in malone "checkwatches.py breaking when transitioning status to Won't Fix" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126631
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ubotu> New bug: #126640 in malone "canTransitionToStatus does not use user parameter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126640
<geser> cprov: Hi, can't PPA use packages from PPA during build?
<geser> see http://librarian.dogfood.launchpad.net/7763873/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.ardour_1%3A2.0.2-2ubuntu2%7Eppa3_NEEDSBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> it fails with WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<cprov> geser: it does use its own packages ... let me check 
<cprov> geser: it might be something miss-configured in the amd64 builder.
<cprov> geser: archive-admins are already away. Can you, please, file a bug about this problem in product 'soyuz' tag 'ppa' ?
<geser> sure
<geser> ok, will wait on the i386 builder now
<cprov> geser: I will try to sort this out tomorrow, It's a known issue (IIRC)
<cprov> geser: ok, thanks for the feedback
<geser> btw: the amd64 seems to got stuck in a loop now, it retries the package again and again
<cprov> geser: btw, you will be able to retry the build as soon as we fix the problem 
<cprov> geser: yes, your package became a GIVENBACK build (the builder thinks the archive is broken when apt fail and keep retrying the build)
<geser> thanks for your help
<elmo> launchpad website going down for emergency maintenance, in 5 minutes - ETD is < 5 minutes
<elmo> LP backup 
<ubotu> New bug: #126654 in soyuz "The PPA builder fails to install packages from PPA as they can't be authenticated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126654
<ubotu> New bug: #126656 in malone "externalbugtracker.get_external_bugtracker is not complete" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126656
#launchpad 2007-07-18
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<ubotu> New bug: #126684 in launchpad "Style sheet is overly complex" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126684
<ubotu> New bug: #126686 in launchpad "bug search engine frequently down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126686
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<ubotu> New bug: #126708 in malone "Search is completely broken when searching for "linu"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126708
<ubotu> New bug: #126716 in soyuz ""Personal Package Archives" page is empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126716
<ubotu> New bug: #126721 in blueprint "Can't search blueprints by milestone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126721
<ubotu> New bug: #126722 in blueprint "Blueprint listings have broken "Latest proposed features" box" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126722
<aLTer> Hi there! I'm owner of some lounchpad project. Is there some of from admins to drop the project?
<thumper> aLTer: ask kiko when he wakes, or SteveA
<aLTer> thumper, thanks
<Mari> je ne comprend pas comment mettre en francais launchpad.net en franais.s.v.p
<Mari> en faite je ne comprend pas l'Anglais tts cours
<ubotu> New bug: #126758 in malone "Allow mass changes of bug visibility" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126758
<statik> hello world
<salgado> I guess it's time for our weekly non-au reviewers meeting
<salgado> who's here today?
<barry> me
<bac> me
<statik> me
<BjornT> me (partly, at least)
<salgado> flacoste?
<flacoste> me
<salgado> I guess that's everybody
<salgado> next meeting. same time, next week
<salgado> any objections?
<salgado> so be it, then
<flacoste> no objections, but I'll be on parental leave as of next week
<flacoste> (just a reminder)
<bac> no objection but i'll be traveling
<statik> flacoste: enjoy it!
<flacoste> thanks statik!
<salgado> the queue, as expected, is short now, with only 6 branches and only one being there for more than 48h
<salgado> looks like you guys did an awesome work reviewing the 35 branches we had last week
<salgado> thanks everybody!
<statik> is this the time to discuss bringing on additional reviewers?
<salgado> anything else you'd like to discuss today?
<salgado> statik, I guess so
<salgado> where's kiko, btw? :)
<statik> I'd like to nominate intellectronica, mwhudson, and sinzui to join the reveiw team
<barry> do we want to discuss some of the ideas in joey's *long* thread?
<statik> yes!
<barry> statik: +1.  i'd add jtv
<barry> or maybe we should make everyone a reviewer <wink>
<statik> barry: I'm in favor of that, but perhaps not all at the same time
<barry> statik: yeah :)
<flacoste> i'd be weary of adding more reviewers while we still have mentoree
<flacoste> or all of our reviewers have graduated?
<barry> flacoste: speaking of which, i think some graduations are in order
<salgado> not all of them, no
<statik> I don't even show up to school, let alone graduate :)
<flacoste> lol
<barry> who's still being mentored?  bac, statik, who else?
<bac> that's it, i think
<salgado> that's what PendingReviews tells me
<barry> SSHHH! don't tell them, but i think both can be graduated with honors
<statik> so, I feel that I have a very good understanding of our review process and what to look for, but don't have nearly as broad an understanding of our code base as some of the more experienced reviewers. I think I'm ready to graduate, but I would still expect to contact more experience reviewers for some cases
<ubotu> New bug: #126761 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch description does not preserve formatting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126761
* bac whoo hoo
<flacoste> statik: that's the spirit really
<bac> statik: +1 on those comments
<barry> statik: yes definitely.  i said the same thing to flacoste
<salgado> I was mostly happy with statik's reviews, but I mentored very few of them, IIRC
<barry> (about me)
<barry> i mentored a bunch of bac's reviews.  quite good i thought.
<bac> thanks barry
<salgado> statik, I can reassign the julian's no-ascii-smash if you'd like. it has 500 lines and could be a good graduation test. :)
* bigjools pipes up
<bac> and thanks to flacoste for lots of help during the process
<barry> statik: part of the motivation for the two +1's per branch is i think to give that kind of oversight for new graduates
<statik> salgado: sure
<barry> bac: seconded.  flacoste, you're awesome, dude
* flacoste blushes
<statik> barry: yes, I think having two +1s works well when everyone is a reviewer
<flacoste> barry, i fear that the two +1 would increase the review lag
<statik> but we should remember that mistakes will always slip through the review process, and should not paralyze ourselves aiming for perfect reviews. The code is SO much better from simply being reviewed than it would be otherwise
<flacoste> i think its necessary for training new reviewers
<salgado> okay, so I suggest we work on getting everybody graduated and then we start thinking about new reviewers
<barry> statik: couldn't agree more
<salgado> as with any other process, the review is not supposed to be flawless
<salgado> (that's to to reinforce statik's comment)
<salgado> anything else?
<statik> not from me :)
<bac> so are we moving forward with the new reviewer nominations?
<barry> over.
<salgado> I'd prefer to wait until next week
<bac> ok
<salgado> I guess that's it, then
<salgado> thanks everybody for coming
<flacoste> thanks salgado
<barry> thanks salgado!
<statik> thanks salgado!
<ubotu> New bug: #126768 in blueprint "OOPS when subscribing the "admins" team to a blueprint." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126768
<ubotu> New bug: #79288 in launchpad "Portlet list items have too much margin in 1.0 design" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79288
<ubotu> New bug: #71989 in launchpad "Product details portlet needs better title." [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71989
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-lunch: hi, could you help my with PPA ?
<mantiena-baltix> Anybody knows if PPA works for every launchpad user ?
<Hobbsee> mantiena-baltix: it does
<Hobbsee> mantiena-baltix: if you have the info on how to use it
<ubotu> New bug: #126791 in launchpad-bazaar "code import cleanups" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126791
<mantiena-baltix> Hobbsee: cprov told me how to use about a month ago, maybe now instructions are different ?
<mantiena-baltix> Hobbsee: I run dput my-ppa gparted_0.3.3-2feisty3_source.changes and dput stops on
<mantiena-baltix> Uploading to my-ppa (via ftp to upload.dogfood.launchpad.net):
<mantiena-baltix>   gparted_0.3.3-2feisty3.dsc: done.
<mantiena-baltix>   gparted_0.3.3.orig.tar.gz: 
<mantiena-baltix> gparted_0.3.3.orig.tar.gz is only about 700Kb size
<mantiena-baltix> but now I'm waiting for about 30 min
<mantiena-baltix> Please. somebody, explain me why I get Error '(110, 'Connection timed out')' during ftp transfer of gparted_0.3.3.orig.tar.gz ?
<Hobbsee> assuming your links are still correct, because it timed out?
<HorD> hi
<mantiena-baltix> Hobbsee: I've modified my ~/.dput.cf according one month old cprov instructions
<Hobbsee> mantiena-baltix: want to pastebin the relevant part of the dput.cf?
<mantiena-baltix> fqdn = upload.dogfood.launchpad.net
<mantiena-baltix> incoming = ~mantas/ubuntu/
<mantiena-baltix> login = anonymous
<ubotu> New bug: #126794 in launchpad-bazaar "code-import-sync should set date_created usefully" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126794
<Hobbsee> mantiena-baltix: it's now ppa.dogfood
<mantiena-baltix> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> it changed
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: Hobbsee: upload.dogfood.launchpad.net should be working too
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: yes, it seems ppa.dogfood doesn't work too
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: something was broken ...
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: maybe problem is, that I use dput -u (I'm lazy to sign) ?
<Hobbsee> mantiena-baltix: that'll be why.  you have to sign all uploads....
<mantiena-baltix> Hobbsee: unsigned uploads are rejected ?
<Hobbsee> yes...
<Hobbsee> silently
<mantiena-baltix> Hobbsee: but it seems that unsigned .dsc files are accepted ;)
<Hobbsee> that's weird.  ask cprov 
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: I'm asking ;)
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: no, they shouldn't
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: sorry, I don't understand what you mean :( Please explain more 
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: unsigned dsc are not accepted.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: but I get such info in terminal when run dput -u :
<mantiena-baltix> Uploading to my-ppa (via ftp to ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net):
<mantiena-baltix>   gparted_0.3.3-2feisty3.dsc: done.
<mantiena-baltix>   gparted_0.3.3.orig.tar.gz:
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: expect the rejection email in 4 minutes
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: :) thanks for info. btw, should .dsc files signed by my key, which I provided in launchpad.net/~mantas account or I can sign by any key ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: the key belonging to the account you are using (~mantas gpg key )
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: so, if I sign with new, just generated key, my uploads will be rejected ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: yes, 'no right to upload' or so
<mantiena-baltix> ok, thanks for info
<sacater> I lost 120 karma in 24 hours
<sacater> is that right...
<ubotu> New bug: #126819 in malone "Only stops hiding quotations on blank line" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126819
<Lumiere> sacater: you lose karma over time
<Lumiere> so if you did 120 karma on some day 6-12 months ago
<Lumiere> at some point it goes away
<Lumiere> it means that your karma is related to doing continued work instead of spikes of work.
<Lumiere> or at least, that's my understanding of it
<sacater> Lumiere: thanks mate
<flacoste> sacater: https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation for the whole story
<sacater> flacoste: thanks
<bmm> Hi. I've just started a new project and want to create a new release. Should I create a new branch for something like this? Or should I just tar-gz my code an host it somewhere?
<Kmos> !karma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flacoste> bmm: you can do both, it depends on what you want to do exactly
<flacoste> bmm: actually, i meant to say that you can now host your tar.gz release on Launchpad itself
<flacoste> bmm: if you want other users to be able to hack on your project, uploading your bzr branch is also probably a good idea
<bmm> I actually just want to state that "these files form a release" and then start packaging :-D I'm actually trying to start, create and package one program within a week :-)
<bmm> So, I've created a very small, but still a bit functional application as my first launchpad project
<flacoste> bmm: then I guess a file download is more in line with what you want
<bmm> And now I would love to know what the "most common/best way of doing this" is. My project is https://launchpad.net/inotifyme at the moment :-D
<flacoste> bmm: https://help.launchpad.net/FileDownloadsOverview
<bmm> flacoste: ok, any links..
<bmm> \thank!
<bmm> thanks!
<bmm> flacoste: I should add a "serie" and a branch for that serie before publishing a file?
<flacoste> bmm: not necessarily, you just need to create a release
<bmm> Ah, I see now. I've already added the 0.0 series, but I'll remove that. Overly complex for such a simple program
<bmm> Can I remove a series again?
<flacoste> bmm: no you can't remove  a series.... we have a bug open for that i think
<flacoste> bug 2141
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 2141 in launchpad "You can't remove series in products" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2141
<bmm> Hmm... then I should just add the download to my 0.0 series :-D
<bmm> same problem for a release, right?
<superm1> Hi guys, i finally got around to trying to use ppa shortly ago.  You apparently need the same rights as you would have on the archive to upload to a component of your ppa?  Is this by design?
<superm1> ^, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30378/
<flacoste> bmm: yes, there is not much you can currently delete on Launchpad
<bmm> flacoste: hehe, good to know, I'll watch out with submitting forms in the future ;-)
<cprov> superm1: no, you don't (if I understand you correctly) PPAs rights are given by the PPA owner
<flacoste> bmm: if you want to try out things with confidence you can use the staging server: staging.launchpad.net, the data you enter there is thrown away regularly (everyday except when we are preparing a release)
<superm1> so why would that post have been rejected then?  I'm owner of the ~ubuntu-mythtv team
<superm1> and wanted to post it up to that ppa space
<superm1> could I only push to my ppa space from *my* launchpad acct?
<bmm> flacoste: thanks
<cprov> superm1: you should be allowed to be upload
<superm1> do i have to do something to initialize that PPA space then?
<superm1> or is it created on the fly
<cprov> superm1: it's already created https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive
<cprov> superm1: and contains one source
<superm1> cprov, but not for ~ubuntu-mythtv
<superm1> they are two sep. teams
<cprov> superm1: right, I got confused
<cprov> superm1: go to https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv and click on 'Activate PPA' (on the left, Action Portlet)
<superm1> ah okay.  How come i didn't have to go through this before for ~mythbuntu then?
<cprov> superm1: it's new, landed after you created mythbuntu PPA 'on-the-fly'
<superm1> ah
<Kmos> cprov: https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv -> error
<Kmos> OOPS-564DF9
<cprov> Kmos: one sec, I'm upgrading the instance.
<cprov> Kmos: fixed
<superm1> cprov, was that something specific to the ppa on ~ubuntu-mythtv, or something general across the ppa code?
<Kmos> cprov: thanks
<cprov> superm1: it was the entire instance being in a inconsistent state, don't worry 'maintenance' ;)
<superm1> ohok
<Kmos> cprov: sourceforge bug tracker on launchpad is not working..
<Kmos> when we add an upstream bug 
<Kmos> for example
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddclient/+bug/77570
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77570 in ddclient "ddclient doesn't support vlan interfaces" [Undecided,Fix committed]   - Assigned to Marco Rodrigues (gothicx)
<Kmos> it doesn't have updated the upstream bug status for weeks
<Kmos> and it should take one day
<cprov> Kmos: wow, suddenly I started to be in charge of the whole system ;)
<Kmos> cprov: estas de servio, pimba :)
<Kmos> lol
<cprov> Kmos: can you check this with BjornT ? he will be able to help you 
<cprov> Kmos: ;)
<Kmos> cprov: yep.. maybe report a bug about that
<Kmos> and assign it to bjornt
<Kmos> BjornT: ping
<superm1> regarding projects doing a vcs import from svn to store in bzr on launchpad - there is a limitation of only pulling trunk.  Is there a way to override that and allow a second branch?  
<bmm> The current uscan doesn't support https, is there another protocol to have uscan watch for new version when I've uploaded a file to launchpad.net?
<Kmos> bmm: uscan ? what package is it ?
<Kmos> !info uscan
<ubotu> Package uscan does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bmm> Kmos: the package is being build/created by me now :-D
<Kmos> bmm: ah :)
<bmm> I've got the file on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/inotifyme/+download
<bmm> Kmos: can the link above/list above be accessed in another way then with https? (or should I just wait for uscan to support it?)
<Kmos> LP can only be access by https
<Kmos> maybe you should wait :)
<bmm> Kmos: ok, I'll file a bug somewhere ;-) Thanks!
<ScottK> bmm: I'd file it against LP (or look for one).  They've already got a plan to only use https where it's needed.
<bmm> ScottK: I like the whole https, so personally I'd file it agains uscan. People should get used to encryption ;-)
<elmo> uscan should support https regardless
<ubotu> New bug: #126856 in soyuz "Personal package archives list (+ppas) is associated with no tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126856
<ubotu> New bug: #126862 in launchpad "Launchpad URLs disclose more information than needed on private bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126862
<ubotu> New bug: #126866 in soyuz "PPA claims to both contain and not contain any packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126866
<haus> hello. is this the ubuntu channel?
<Nafallo> no.
<Nafallo> #ubuntu is the #ubuntu channel
<ubotu> New bug: #126868 in soyuz "Only "Overview" tab is available on person's PPA page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126868
<haus> i found this channel when i req a free ubuntu cd
<haus> just wanted to thank you guys since its free :)
<Nafallo> the man who makes it free is not online atm, sorry.
<codyl> hey all, for some reason I cant add Mandarin as a language for translation 
<codyl> all i see is "Chinese (Hong Kong)" 
<codyl> which I presume is traditional character set
<ubotu> New bug: #126870 in soyuz "Personal package archives list should let you search by package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126870
#launchpad 2007-07-19
<ubotu> New bug: #126877 in soyuz "Package archive listing doesn't link to the packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126877
<Amaranth> how do i link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/126876 to http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458110 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126876 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu should have Mind Mapping software" [Undecided,New]  
<ubotu> New bug: #126879 in soyuz "Person's archive page lacks instructions on how to add it as a repository" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126879
<ubotu> New bug: #126880 in soyuz ""When" column in PPA table is ambiguous" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126880
<bmm> How do I mark a bug as a duplicate of another bug?
<mpt> bmm, in the pink box near the top left
<bmm> Ah, found the button, sorry!
<bmm> oh, just to late, but thanks mpt !
<mpt> No apology needed, it's our fault
<mpt> too many links in that box :-)
<bmm> Well, thanks anyway and I'll be back another day!
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: sleeping ?
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: not yet 
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: ppa doesn't work, problem is not in signing - I'm trying upload signed sources and changes file but orig.tar.gz gets time-out
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: is you connection working correctly ?  how big is the orig ?
<mantiena-baltix> 700 kb, internet connection is ok, I'm uploading 100x bigger files
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: I can upload signed .dsc, .changes, .diff.gz  and orig.tar.gz files to public ftp and you can try to upload with my ~/.dput.cf
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: what you think ?
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: not sure what is happening, other users, including me are able to use it
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: I've uploaded signed .dsc, .changes, .diff.gz  and orig.tar.gz files to  ftp://ftp.akl.lt/Linux/Baltix/Baltix-Ubuntu-packages/feisty/gparted - please, try to upload to ppa as user mantas
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: I've just upload a 1.4Mb orig it worked ... Can you try again, please ?
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: I'm trying for about 10 times...
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: okay
<mantiena-baltix> same error - 'Connection timed out'
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: 00:21:02 DEBUG   Session from 84.55.4.28:40629
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: and the session never ends 
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: On normal uploads I have;
<cprov-afk> 00:16:29 DEBUG   Session from 201.72.172.10:36311
<cprov-afk> 00:19:21 DEBUG   Processing session complete in /tmp/tmpJXHw7H-poppy
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: so, where is the problem ?
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: sorry, but apart of any weirdness in our DC, it can only be in your side.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: so, you uploaded my signed gparted sources without problems ?
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: no I didn't. I can do it now
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: wait a minute, I try to upload from different server
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: check the dput output -> Checksum doesn't match for (...)gparted_0.3.3.orig.tar.gz
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: where I can see this ?
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: in dput output, after issuing 'dput mantas gparted_0.3.3-2feisty3_source.changes'
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: I don't get such errors - I've uploaded successfully from another machine (from different internet provider), it seems my internet provider forbids ftp :(
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: the files I downloaded from the ftp address you gave were corrupted (or get corrupted in my machine), anyway I rebuilt it and upload w/o problems to my PPA
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: I've pasted log to you privatelly
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: it seems my uploads were rejected :( I just got email from launchpad with error:
<mantiena-baltix> could not find PPA for 'mantas' :(
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: you have to 'Activate' you PPA in https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mantas
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: hehe, PPA contents description was empty :)
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: sorry ?
<ubotu> New bug: #126896 in soyuz "don't list PPAs with zero packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126896
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: when I activated PPA I got some page with empty ' PPA contents description' ;)
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: you are supposed to fill it. Isn't it clear enough ?
<mantiena-baltix> No, I thought that there was a bug :)
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: I'm not following you ... should we guess a description suitable for your PPA ? 
<mantiena-baltix> Sorry, I don't understand you. My local time is 4 hours after midnight, I should sleep for about 4 hours .. :)
<mantiena-baltix> maybe I'm sleeping and dreaming now ? ;)
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: maybe ...
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: in any case I already got email from launchpad with word "Accepted" in subject ;)
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: great
<mantiena-baltix> so, thank you very much - I'm trying to disconnect from internet in my dream ...
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: How long I should wait for binaries in http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/mantas/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gparted/ ?
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: check https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mantas/+archive/+builds
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: build was successfull on amd64, I hope there will be no problems on i386 too, thank you very much and good bye :)
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: bye
<ubotu> New bug: #72083 in launchpad "Confirmed email addresses portlet overlaps over the arrow that expands the portlet" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72083
<ubotu> New bug: #126907 in launchpad "Need a less ambiguous "Private" icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126907
<Hobbsee> spiv: ping
<Hobbsee> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<Hobbsee> lifeless: @ -motu :)
<lifeless> ;0
<desertc> Hello - referring to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/59688 - what does it mean when someone says the bug is "fixed upstream", as is said in the last comment?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59688 in totem "screensaver starts when movie plays" [Undecided,Invalid]   - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<ScottK> It means Gnome has already fixed the bug and the fix will be in Gutsy.
<desertc> yay!  thanks - I will inform this blogger: http://kyliewillison.blogspot.com/2007/06/totem-screensaver.html
<mpt> see also https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/upstream-terminology
<mthaddon> Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for a code update. Estimated downtime is approx 45mins.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad is offline for an update, should be back within ~45 minutes | Next developer meeting: Thu 19 July 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<desertc> Thanks for your help.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 19 July 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mthaddon> Rollout Complete, Launchpad back up
<ubotu> New bug: #126924 in malone "second-stage guided filebug form needs UI improvement" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126924
<stub> The whitespace between the whats new message and the trailing full stop is a bug or a feature?
<siretart> can launchpad merge teams yet?
<stub> siretart: no
<siretart> stub: can you perhaps make https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-motu less confusing?
<stub> Nope
<stub> That  looks all autogenerated
<siretart> stub: I just got an email from a confused ubuntu user asking me as a MOTUMedia member about a package maintained by ubuntu-motu
<stub> And changing the data to change the rendering would break stuff I suspect
<siretart> I'm not exactly sure what the bug here is, though
<siretart> it seems to me that a launchpad user called 'ubuntu-motu' was created
<siretart> which doesn't make sense. there is a team https://launchpad.net/~motu, which should be the maintainer of all the packages
<Fujitsu> The problem is that LP needs a team with ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com as an email address.
<Fujitsu> Setting that as the motu contact address would mean the ML got a lot of bugmail, which is a Bad Thing.
<siretart> right
<Fujitsu> It would be nice to change the name of that user, though.
* Fujitsu hints.
<Fujitsu> It has been like that since DebianMaintainerField came into effect :(
<ubotu> New bug: #126926 in launchpad "what's new message has spurious whitespace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126926
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<bmm> I was here like 14 hours ago asking about uscan https support. The next version of uscan (release but not in ubuntu yet: version 2.10.6) has support for https in uscan. So launchpad can keep hosting files under https as they should (IMHO).
<mpt> ugh
<mpt> Just went to report a bug, and discovered that a bug with exactly the same title had been reported two days ago by Matthew Paul Thomas
<mpt> He always beats me to it
<mwhudson> :)
<soren> How often does malone process e-mail (incoming ones)?
<BjornT> soren: every 5 minutes
<soren> BjornT: So.. If it's been 15 mintues now and nothing has happened, then what?
<BjornT> soren: i'll check the error logs to see i can find something
<soren> BjornT: Bug #126845 if it helps at all
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126845 in iptables "TARPIT extension broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126845
<soren> BjornT: Sender address: soren@ubuntu.com
<soren> BjornT: Will the message-id do you any good?
<BjornT> soren: no, i've found the message, let me just check what went wrong...
<soren> BjornT: Cool.
<ubotu> New bug: #126941 in soyuz "Source package page title doesn't mention the package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126941
<BjornT> soren: found the bug; it breaks if you say that it affects another source package, while assigning it to a team with no contact address. i'll file a bug about it.
<ubotu> New bug: #126943 in malone "OOPS when assigning a bug to a team with not contact address at the same time a new bugtask is created" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126943
<soren> BjornT: Should I do the stuff manually then or will you reprocess it?
<BjornT> soren: sorry, please do it manually, i can't fix the bug and push the fix to production that fast, so i can't reprocess it.
<soren> BjornT: Quite alright.
<soren> BjornT: Thanks!
<mpt> BjornT, I think bug 103137 was just fixed without being tracked
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103137 in malone "What then if the bug has already been reported?" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103137
<mpt> crap
<mpt> I just clicked "Subscribe To This Bug" by mistake instead of "Submit Bug Report"
<mpt> and subscribed myself to a Fix Released bug, of all things
<BjornT> mpt: yes, i think so too. i've marked it as fix released.
<mpt> thanks Bjrn
<mpt> bonus fixes are always good :-)
* mpt is still occasionally finding open bug reports for bugs that were fixed in 1.0
<ubotu> New bug: #126946 in malone ""No, I'd like to report a new bug" doesn't immediately let me do so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126946
<ubotu> New bug: #126948 in malone ""Subscribe To This Bug" is incorrect capitalization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126948
<ubotu> New bug: #126949 in malone "Users don't get notified about unhandled exceptions in the incoming e-mail interface" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126949
<ubotu> New bug: #126953 in malone "Sync importance for bug watches" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126953
<ubotu> New bug: #126956 in soyuz "E-mail addresses in changelogs don't link anywhere" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126956
<ubotu> New bug: #126957 in malone "Bug status form is mushed together, especially in Helvetica" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126957
<ubotu> New bug: #126959 in soyuz ""Changeslist" on distribution series administration page is unhelpful" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126959
<ubotu> New bug: #126960 in soyuz "Changing the "Name" of a distribution series returns to the wrong page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126960
<ubotu> New bug: #126961 in soyuz "Distribution series administration page has no title or heading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126961
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<tokj> damn..
<ubotu> New bug: #126969 in launchpad "In sortable lists the user's selection isn't persistent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126969
<ubotu> New bug: #126970 in launchpad "obfuscate_email causes the server to hang" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126970
<ubotu> New bug: #126976 in launchpad-bazaar "Automatic discovery of new branches" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126976
<ubotu> New bug: #126975 in rosetta "TraversalError in translation page" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126975
<bigjools> me
<mrevell> no me
<bigjools> :)
<jsk_> me 2
<flacoste> me 3
<salgado> stub, you going to chair the meeting today?
<mpt> SteveA, here?
<salgado> I guess SteveA won't be around for the meeting, but I may be wrong
<stub> me? If I have too, but I was hoping to be eating this first bit...
<Rinchen> mpt,  I appoint you :-)
<mpt> kiko said he'd try to be here
<Rinchen> It's 7am for them currently.
<mthaddon> yeah, me too :)
<Rinchen> :-)
* mpt waits for the agenda to load
<Rinchen> ah great, was just going to ask
<Rinchen> thanks mpt
<RainCT> hi
<mpt> ok, MEETING TIME
<barry> me
<sinzu1> me
<mpt> For the next half an hour or so, we'll be discussing Launchpad development
<mpt> Who's here today?
<bigjools> me
<Rinchen> me
<jtv> me
<allenap> me
<statik> me
<gmb> me
<BjornT> me
<matsubara> me
<mwhudson> me
<stub> me
<sinzui> me
<bac> me
<mrevell> me
<adeuring> me
<salgado> me
<schwuk> me
<mthaddon> me
<cprov> me
<flacoste> me
<intellectronica> me
<mpt> Team leads, please check that your co-conspirators are here
* barry pokes barry
* salgado looks at himself
* mwhudson waits for thumper to poke him
<mpt> ddaa?
<jtv> Translations: carlos & danilo not present.
<jamesh> me
<jsk_> me
<mpt> ok
<mpt> == Agenda ==
<mpt>  * Next meeting
<mpt>  * Actions from last meeting
<mpt>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<mpt>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<mpt>  * Bug tags
<mpt>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mpt>  * DBA report (stub)
<mpt>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen
<mpt>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mpt>  * kiko - proper use of release-critical
<mpt>  * kiko - Pre-release QA testing feeback
<mpt>  * Blockers
<mpt> == Apologies ==
<mpt>  * carlos and danilos are at GUADEC
<mpt> Any others?
<mpt> SteveA and kiko are busy at Ubuntu Live I assume
<mpt> == Next meeting ==
<mpt> Anyone unable to be here same time next week?
<bac> apologies: UL
<mpt> hi cprov 
<allenap> I'll be away
* flacoste will be on parental leave
<statik> EdwinGrubbs is here today also, a brand new launchpadder
<bac> bac: wait, i'll be back on wednesday, so nm
<mpt> flacoste will be parenting
<flacoste> welcome EdwinGrubbs!
<mpt> Welcome EdwinGrubbs
<cprov> mpt: hi (my 'me' was already posted, no ?)
<bac> hello EdwinGrubbs 
<matsubara> welcome EdwinGrubbs 
<Rinchen> Welcome EdwinGrubbs!
<mpt> cprov, yes
<jsk_> welcome EdwinGrubbs!
<schwuk> lo EdwinGrubbs
<mwhudson> hi EdwinGrubbs
<EdwinGrubbs> thanks, glad to be here
<gmb> greetings, EdwinGrubbs 
<mrevell> hi EdwinGrubbs
<mpt> Edwin is working with statik, correct?
<adeuring> hi EdwinGrubbs
<statik> yes
<intellectronica> howdy EdwinGrubbs, welcome!
<mpt> cool
<mpt> == Actions from last meeting ==
<mpt>  * jamesh to follow up on bug 58220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58220 in launchpad "When an error occurs processing a request another oops is recorded because there's no interaction set up." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58220 - Assigned to James Henstridge (jamesh)
<ddaa> me
<mpt>  * mpt to mail Rinchen about the future of the Bug report
<mpt> I did that
<mpt>  * statik to record security.cfg change process on "the reviewers page" and DatabaseSchemaChanges
<jamesh> I did follow up on bug 58220
<statik> done
<mpt> thanks jamesh 
<mpt> and thanks statik 
<mpt> == Oops report ==
<matsubara> First, congrats on the release and a very well done job on the pre-release QA
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 126975, OOPS-565D2528
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126975 in rosetta "TraversalError in translation page" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126975
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/565D2528
<matsubara> Bug 126975 is the top OOPSer since the rollout. I've already asked jtv to take it
<matsubara> OOPS-565D2528 has been taken care of by mwhudson
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/565D2528
<matsubara> For those who care: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file3D7k2v.html has a partial OOPS report from today.
<ddaa> and me, good teamwork
<matsubara> sorry ddaa, forgot about you. thanks!
<matsubara> that's it from me mpt. back to you
<jtv> matsubara: sorry, was off working on that very bug.
<mpt> Thank you matsubara 
<jtv> fix is written, reviewed & on the way.
<mpt> == Critical bugs ==
<matsubara> no problem jtv. thanks a lot for handling it!
<Rinchen> I'm going to echo this too:  <matsubara> First, congrats on the release and a very well done job on the pre-release QA
<Rinchen> I'd like to ask for the status on two bugs
<Rinchen> Bug #126768
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126768 in blueprint "OOPS when subscribing a team to a blueprint." [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126768 - Assigned to Tom Berger (intellectronica)
<Rinchen> Bug #126970
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126970 in launchpad "obfuscate_email causes the server to hang" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126970 - Assigned to Curtis Hovey (sinzui-is)
<Rinchen> I believe they are both underway.
<matsubara> Rinchen: I think the first one was RCFIXED
<matsubara> isn't it?
<sinzui> Rinchen: fix is approved by barry. I await rc approval.
<intellectronica> intellectronica: Rinchen - that bug is fixed and was landed rc
<Rinchen> excellent. Thanks. Please update the bug reports today.
<Rinchen> mpt, back to you
<mpt> thanks Rinchen 
<mpt> == Bug tags ==
<mpt> There are no tags proposed
<mpt> == Operations report ==
<mpt> kiko-zzz, hi
<mpt> mthaddon, go ahead
<mthaddon> 1.1.7 Rolled out, with the exception of Importd, which will be done after this meeting with ddaa
<mthaddon> other than that, I'm done
<kiko-zzz> me
<kiko-zzz> gar
<stub> Appservers where crashing due to a regexp that behaved suboptimally for some input. As a result, email addresses in bug comments are no longer being obfuscated with the emergancy fix I put in place. This shouldn't be a problem as this was a new feature this cycle, and I believe a real fix is in the pipeline and being landed as we speak.
<stub> The update blew up some monitoring, where a script was installed in an area of the tree that the rollout tools expect to control and thus removed it. Tom is fixing this.
<mpt> Thank you mthaddon 
<stub> erm... not crashing. Spinning.
<stub> crashing would have been better since the load balancer handles that better
<stub> all from me
<mwhudson> suboptimally == "probably taking thousands of years to complete"
<jamesh> a regexp only anchored in the middle?
<sinzui> obsucate_email was released in 1.1.6
<jtv> mwhudson: buy better hardware.
<stub> details on the mailing list for the geeks
<mwhudson> i or someone should post to the mailing list about it
<mpt> stub, do you have anything DB-related as well?
<mthaddon> jtv: any hardware that can run for thousands of years must be pretty good
<schwuk> mthaddon: deep thought
<stub> I did but gedit just crashed taking my buffer with it. 
<stub> Come back to me
<mpt> stub, matsubara, do you know that the regexp/e-mail problem is actually reported as a bug?
<matsubara> yes it is mpt
<mpt> ok, just checking :-)
<matsubara> it's the second item in Rinchen's report
<matsubara> bug 126970
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126970 in launchpad "obfuscate_email causes the server to hang" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126970 - Assigned to Curtis Hovey (sinzui-is)
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> stub, retrievable or no?
<stub> Dunno. Anyone know where gedit keeps its temp files?
<mpt> ok, if you find it before the end of the meeting, let me know
<sinzui> I have not submitted it to pqm yet. I await approval. barry passed the branch.
<mpt> meanwhile
<mpt> == Sysadmin requests ==
<matsubara> kiko-zzz: can you approve sinzui's patch?
<flacoste> kiko-zzz: sinzui needs your release-critical=kiko for bug 126970
<Rinchen> There was one urgent one for kiko and mrevell which has been completed 10 minutes ago.
<Rinchen> Anyone blocked or otherwise waiting on RT requests?
<kiko-zzz> thanks Rinchen 
<allenap> kiko-zzz: I would like a release-critical on bug 126947
<ubotu> Bug 126947 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/126947 is private
<allenap> kiko: if that's okay :)
<Rinchen> If anyone things of any after the meeting, please ping me.  mpt, back to you
<mpt> thank you
<mpt> == No top user-affecting issue ==
<ddaa> does that mean all issues are affecting users equally?
<mpt> Yes, we're equal-opportunity offenders
<mrevell> ddaa: No, unfortunately it means that I haven't prepared one this week yet. :(
<mpt> mrevell has been busy with release notes and other things
<mpt> anyway
<mpt> == Proper use of release-critical ==
<kiko> it'll be interesting to figure out what problems are affecting users now :)
<kiko> I suspect the three oopsers!
<kiko> aha, proper release-critical use.
<mpt> kiko, we'd need to do testing to find that out ;-)
<kiko> I've noticed that people have actually not paid attention to the fact that not anyone can sign off on release-critical landings.
<kiko> so for now, I want to underline that only Steve and I, with Joey as a backup, are allowed to give you release-critical for a branch
<kiko> for next release we'll change this to allow for better timezone coverage
<kiko> and have a release-critical hotline so you always have a number to call for one if you need it.
<kiko> I'd like to close by thanking profusely everybody that tested and landed fixes through today, though
<kiko> it's the first time we've done this and I think we've done well to find lots of problems
<kiko> and fix them before the rollout
<kiko> that's all on this topic.
<mpt> which segues us nicely into the next topic
<stub> So you really want to be woken up, even if it is blindingly obvious that a patch needs to land?
<mpt> == Pre-release QA testing feedback ==
<kiko> my impression is that this worked very well
<kiko> and that we had a number of showstoppers fixed, and tests added.
<kiko> I want to really underline that a release-critical does /not/ mean you can land without a test
<kiko> it actually means the opposite -- release-critical means that you /can/ reproduce the problem
<kiko> and you've got a fix written to that effect.
<kiko> hopefully that's clear by now
* kiko looks at jtv 
* jtv coughs nervously
<kiko> anyway, I wanted to ask people how they felt the QA and fix period went. 
<kiko> any comments? 
<mpt> I've found quite a few UI glitches in the new features
<kiko> worth doing, waste of time, change something?
<bigjools> we should do it every time
<mpt> Not sure what to do about that
<jtv> The signoff format needs work.
<mwhudson> it was good
<Rinchen> I also think the pre-release QA worked out well. I can think of some tweaks to make it better that I'll discuss with kiko. The assembled report by Diogo was very helpful, at least to me. All in all, I think it's a good addition.
<kiko> one question is why didn't we catch the problems we saw today?
<kiko> matsubara, why didn't linkchecker tickle the rosetta oops?
<matsubara> kiko: good question. I've yet to check if the oops affects staging
<ddaa> our oops was a fault in the database schema that allowed out of date importd code to stick stuff in the db it should not be allowed.
<matsubara> kiko: or if linkechecker is crawling those pages
<stub> So we want to err on the side of keeping code quality rather than keep uptime and provide a good user experience?
<ddaa> I could have been allowed if reviewer had noticed that the db patch used a default for a column that should not have a default.
<ddaa> s/allowed/avoided/
<kiko> ddaa, that's not the reviewer's fault.
<kiko> review doesn't catch errors unless the reviewer is very alert and very lucky.
<ddaa> or the branch authors
<ddaa> not a fault in the process IMO
<kiko> stub, we want to strike a balance.
<kiko> right
<mwhudson> the regexp one was a 'new code'-'real data' collision
<kiko> mwhudson, ddaa: so was the blueprint problem that intellectronica and stub fixed
<kiko> it's something to look out for
<intellectronica> looks like we're having quite a few cases where the sample data doesn't serve us good enough and we get errors when trying the code with more data. could it be that our sample data is not good enough?
<kiko> intellectronica, our sample data is not good enough, but it's hard to systematically improve it, I think
<kiko> mark has many times complained about this, tbh
<kiko> but I haven't yet found a practical way to manage it
<flacoste> we have a script that reports on the breadth of sample data
<intellectronica> there are 2 things that can be done:
<flacoste> we have lots of empty tables
<kiko> one crazy idea is to not edit the sampledata file directly, but update it through "patches" too
<mwhudson> i guess we could have a poll along the lines of "how many people knew that regular expressions can match in time exponential in the length of input?"
<intellectronica> 1) treat sample data like we do tests - for every change in code you must have sample data that exercises it
<jamesh> "make schema" doesn't give a good workout to the database patches
<bac> the regex problem was triggered by a long string of '.' characters.  that would've been hard for anyone to anticipate.
<jamesh> I am not sure how to handle that better
<mpt> intellectronica, many tests create their own data
<stub> jamesh: One of stagings functions is to excercise that.
<intellectronica> mpt: so why not keep this data in the sample set?
<jsk_> intellectronica: +1. Having case-specific sample data is useful for when you're testing through the UI.
<kiko> mpt, intellectronica: again, one idea is to update sampledata via patches
<mwhudson> i'm a little surprised the regexp problem didn't show up on staging, given how many times it happened this morning
<kiko> that would avoid conflicts
<stub> jamesh: It is just more noticable now that we are landing all the patches in a couple of days that where previously landed over a month.
<kiko> mwhudson, me too
<sinzui> mwhudson: That was not new code. That re was released in 1.1.6 I'm looking at the diff.
<flacoste> mwhudson: LP devs are not interested in the same bugs than the general LP crowd
<kiko> stub, to be honest, we have had /less/ problems this rollout than ever before, though :)
<BjornT> intellectronica: updating sampledata is hard; it's also often more readable to create the data you need in the test, rather then relying on sampledata.
<mwhudson> sinzui: surprising!
<ddaa> BjornT++
<kiko> mwhudson, sinzui: I thought that too when I was reading backlog
<BjornT> intellectronica: in fact, relying on sampledata in tests is what makes it hard to update :)
<intellectronica> BjornT: true, but it means that you don't accumulate useful data
<kiko> BjornT, what about updating sampledata in patches?
<mwhudson> was the bug that flattened us only filed today then?
<ddaa> sampledata is painful, and more of it would likely not have detected the regex problem.
<intellectronica> BjornT: I don't think that we should rely on it in tests, just that it should be there
<kiko> I agree with ddaa there.
<mpt> intellectronica, I think that's begging the question in the original sense (what do you mean by "useful")
<kiko> ddaa, mwhudson: would having the staging hpss server solve this problem?
<flacoste> intellectronica: what was your 2) idea?
<kiko> ddaa, mwhudson: I mean, would it allow the branch type problem to be detected earlier?
<ddaa> you mean our bazaar problem? It was not the regexp, another one. And no, it would not have been detected.
<mwhudson> kiko: no, because (a) it's to do with the code import system and (b) because it was to do with different versions of the code on different systems
<ddaa> it was caused by a version mismatch between importd and the rest of launchpad.
<kiko> mwhudson, ddaa: I see
<kiko> mwhudson, ddaa: so next cycle when tom updates everything in sync this will not happen?
<barry> i think updating sampledata in patches is a good idea, /but/ i really dislike sampledata for the test suite.  it's okay for demo u/i's (in fact, quite nice), but i really don't like it for tests.
<ddaa> actually, triggered by the mismatch
<ddaa> kiko: that would avoid detecting it, but we should not have database default that we cannot get out through sqlobject in the first place.
<kiko> barry, agreed
<statik> did the data center just go down?
<intellectronica> flacoste: my 2) idea was testing the sample data itself - check that we've got good coverage for enumerations, variations, constraints, etc - it can be automated (with some work)
<jamesh> barry: some of our APIs (e.g. LaunchpadCelebrities) expect certain data to exist
<mthaddon> statik: I can get to launchpad
<flacoste> intellectronica: there is a start of that in utilities/check-sampledata.py
<jamesh> barry: so we need some sample data
<statik> mthaddon: yeah, I can get to devpad, just lost the canonical IRC server for some reason and got worried
<stub> (I just lost canonical IRC too)
* jtv too
<BjornT> kiko: i don't see how using patches to update sampledata makes it easier. the first thing we have to do is to rewrite our tests not to rely on sampledata.
<flacoste> barry: and I really feel that we also need sample data for page tests
<barry> jamesh: yep.  i'm not saying we should get rid of sampledata, but new tests should not rely on it (except for very specific cases of hardcoded stuff perhaps)
* cprov to
<cprov> too
<jtv> And the mailserver.
* cprov curses his link !
<mpt> We should move on
<jamesh> barry: no complaints there.  We probably have too much sample data.
<barry> flacoste: pagetests should be treated just like demo u/i so... agreed!
<ddaa> kiko: so to clarify, mthaddon rolling out importd would have avoided the oopses, but the underlying problem would have likely stayed undetected.
<mwhudson> (...hm the problem comment that hit the regexp was posted in may...)
<kiko> ddaa, undetected until when?
<barry> flacoste: i really like being able to look at a page test, fire up launchpad.dev and try exactly the same thing via the browser
<flacoste> BjornT: using patch to update sample data makes it easier to avoid conflicts in the file
<ddaa> kiko: until whenever... maybe never.
<mpt> kiko, perhaps you could discuss this with SteveA when he has a spare moment?
<kiko> flacoste, exactly.
<flacoste> barry: +1
<kiko> ddaa, so the underlying problem is not a problem? :)
<ddaa> it's like a landmine
<kiko> mpt, sure. I just wanted to brainstorm.
<ddaa> it's not a problem till you walk on it.
<mpt> understood
<BjornT> flacoste: right. but ime, that's not the biggest problem when updating sampledata.
<BjornT> flacoste: it's easy enough to write a patch yourself that updates sample data.
<ddaa> kiko: I do not think hoping nobody will walk of them is a good solution to the landmine problem.
<mpt> Ok, time to move on
<mpt> This can be discussed further after the meeting or on the mailing list
<mpt> but meanwhile
<mpt> == DBA report ==
<mwhudson> mpt: +1
<stub> DB patches where all applied as part of the rollout.
<stub> We are not yet in db freeze - I'll turn it back on when launchpad/devel is open for normal landings.
<stub> There where a number of new columns that needed to be landed unpopulated this cycle in order to keep the downtime minimal.
<stub> Person.{personal_standing, mailing_list_auto_subscribe_policy,mailinglist_receive_duplicates,account_status} are all being populated as we speak.
<stub> update-translation-credits.sql has been translated to friendlier python and being run as we speak (POSubmission and POMsgSet updates).
<stub> Still need to populate the POMsgSet.language and trawl the patches looking for any I missed.
<stub> NOT NULL constraints will be added where needed after the new columns have been populated, and hopefully landed before dbfreeze is reenabled.
<stub> A database schema modification was just made to the Branch table (removing a DEFAULT). Although this was aparently extremly urgent, we might need to revert this change in line with release landing policy as this change may well have broken tests (and no tests where added obviously). Kiko?
<kiko> well
<stub> We can discuss that last after the meeting perhaps
<kiko> I think removing the default was the right thing to do
<kiko> but david now needs to produce an RC patch to fix this.
<kiko> and yes, it needs to pass tests (but why wouldn't it?)
<mpt> ok, thank you stub
<mpt> == Blockers ==
<matsubara> TEAM: infrastructure BLOCKED: no
<mpt> Anyone have any?
<stub> We obviously have code that creates branches without a branch_type, and this is causing trouble. Removing the default will cause this code to crash instead of insert broken data. So I expect some tests to now be failing, unless this is untested code.
<jsk_> TEAM: Blueprints BLOCKED: No
<BjornT> TEAM: bug tracker BLOCKED: no
<jtv> TEAM: Translations BLOCKED: no
<barry> TEAM: mailing lists BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> TEAM: answers BLOCKED: no
<mpt> TEAM: UI BLOCKED: no
<salgado> Team: Registry BLOCKED: No
<bigjools> TEAM: Soyuz BLOCKED: No
<schwuk> TEAM: hwdb BLOCKED: No, although we could do with some more feedback on our specs
<mwhudson> stub: again, this only happened when 1.1.6 importd code ran against 1.1.7  database
<stub> mwhudson: ok. I wasn't following the details - had enough other distractions this evening :)
<statik>  I thought we were only saying if we were blocked
<statik> TEAM: Commercialization BLOCKED: no
<kiko> I'm not blocking anyone?
<kiko> with 500 unread emails?
<kiko> wow
<mpt> ok, people please read schwuk's specs :-)
<mpt> but other than that, there appear to be no blockages
<mpt> Thank you everyone
<mpt> and sorry this went a little long
<mpt> MEETING ENDS
<matsubara> thanks mpt
<jordi> kiko: sounds like you're not too useful! :)
<flacoste> thanks mpt!
<Rinchen> I'm blocked on SteveA but he has that in an email
<kiko> schwuk, stub, adeuring: I want to talk about the hwdb next monday
<schwuk> kiko: I'm off
<kiko> ah
<stub> kiko: What timezone you in Monday?
<ddaa> TEAM bazaar: BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> sorry, was engaged in chat with kiko in another channel
<mwhudson> kiko: 500 mails is only like half an hour for you, surely? :)
<schwuk> kiko: I'm around tomorrow, then not until a week on moday
<schwuk> Monday
<adeuring> kiko, schwuk: so perhaps earlier?
<kiko> stub, in USA central time
<kiko> adeuring, schwuk: I'll make a big effort to do it tomorrow morning my time.
<schwuk> kiko: ok
<adeuring> fine for me.
<stub> kiko: ok. Give me as much notice as you can as the call will be late here
<kiko> stub, yeah, I'll try to do it when I wake up, and we can try doing it on IRC.
<stub> I've discovered I get better quality out of Skype than I do the Thai telephony system.
<kiko> jtv too I suspect :)
<stub> If he has got the wet string replaced with ADSL
<tck> was there an update to launchpad recently?
<jamesh> tck: yes
<tck> hmm thought so
<tck> text is alot bigger
<kiko> mrevell, has the release gone out?
<tck> also i cant list open bugs in ubuntu-website and ubuntu-documentation
<tck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/ for example
<kiko> tck, what happens?
<tck> well theres usually an open in red, saying 'List open bugs' etc..
<tck> now its gone
<jamesh> tck: look to your right
<tck> ahhh
<kiko> tck, it moved
<tck> its moved..
<tck> :P
<mrevell> kiko: Yeah, to the launchpad-users list, bcc'd to the usual places.
* tck hides
<kiko> mrevell!
<kiko> rock on
<kiko> mrevell, did you follow that little list we have for it?
<mrevell> kiko: Yep :)
<kiko> rock ON!
<mrevell> now for the blog
<ubotu> New bug: #126991 in launchpad "Answer tracker message doesn't match the UI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126991
<tck-afk> I notice that in the launchpad users page, under the confirmed email section
<kiko> yes tck-afk?
<tck-afk> long email address will go of the page?
<kiko> flacoste, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/126991 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126991 in launchpad "Answer tracker message doesn't match the UI" [Undecided,New]  
<kiko> flacoste, didn't we RC a fix for that yesterday?
<tck-afk> *off
<flacoste> kiko: i don't remember you approving the rc... but sinzui did fixes that, so it's a dupe
<superm1> also long source package names go off as well
<superm1> ex: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-default-settings/0.5-0ubuntu1
<kiko> flacoste, rc=kiko for it.
<flacoste> sinzui: ^^^
<kiko> tck-afk, superm1: URLs?
<superm1> kiko-afk, or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-artwork-usplash
<tck-afk> kiko-afk, this is not my page 
<tck-afk> https://launchpad.net/~patrickcrowley
<kiko-afk> superm1, where does that "go off the page"?
<tck-afk> but gives an example
<superm1> kiko-afk, the left protlet
<tck-afk> if you go to confirmed email 
<superm1> *portlet
<superm1> "mythbuntu-artwork-usplash"
<superm1> the title doesn't all fit in the greyish box
<kiko-afk> right
<kiko-afk> mpt, did you notice this?
<kiko-afk>  ^^^
<superm1> also it looks like my confirmed e-mail addresses, 2 of the 4 go off: https://launchpad.net/~superm1
<kiko-afk> mpt, ^^^
<kiko-afk> if mpt doesn't answer, please file bugs
<tck-afk> kiko-afk, i have to go away now
<tck-afk> want me to file one before i go?
<tck-afk> or just wait
<tck-afk> i'll file one quickly
<superm1> mpt, bug 126997
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126997 in launchpad "Long source names don't fit in portlet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126997
<tck-afk> shit
<ubotu> New bug: #126993 in malone "bug body text font size recently changed to be annoyingly large" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126993
<ubotu> New bug: #126997 in launchpad "Long source names don't fit in portlet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126997
<ubotu> New bug: #126998 in launchpad "Email addresses get truncated " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126998
<jkakar> Thank you thank you thank you for making the fonts bigger.  My eyes are very happy and I don't have to hit Ctrl-+ all the time anymore. :)
* mwhudson cheers along too
<mwhudson> of course, people are complaining too, you can't win :)
<RainCT> jkakar: well, I hate the new size :P
<RainCT> btw, on bug reports on the left where it says "X source package in ubuntu", the text doesn't fit into the "button" with 1024x768
<jkakar> RainCT: Oh. :(
<jkakar> mwhudson: It needs to be a per-person configuration option!
* jkakar hides
* RainCT agress
<RainCT> *agrees
<mwhudson> well, it is, it just uses your browsers default sans serif font
<RainCT> but the size doesn't change if I change it on the preferences (Firefox) :s
<mwhudson> hm strage
<ubotu> New bug: #127002 in launchpad "No vertical space between Add a comment/attachment and What's Next?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127002
<Hobbsee> Bug 67790
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67790 in soyuz "non-release pockets should be available before release" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67790 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Hobbsee> nice lot of changes in that lot :)
<kiko-afk> Hobbsee, :)
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: :)
<ScottK> kiko-afk: Attachment added to Bug #127002
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127002 in launchpad "No vertical space between Add a comment/attachment and What's Next?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127002
<kiko-afk> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> No problem.
<kiko-afk> ScottK, can you shift-reload?
<ScottK> I don't have that window open any more, but I can do it on another bug.
<kiko-afk> please.
<ScottK> Yes.  That made it look very different.
<kiko-afk> thanks.
<ScottK> Cached style sheet?
<kiko-afk> it's a CSS caching problem which we will fix in about 4h in production.
<ScottK> OK.
<kiko-afk> thanks for filing the bug.
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> I don't suppose (now that I've seen the new style sheet) there's any point in whining I liked the old one better?
<kiko-afk> ScottK, give it two weeks first. :)
<kiko-afk> changes are always annoying up-front.
<ScottK> OK.  Well I still haven't gotten over the last big U/I change.
<ScottK> Which broke LP on my Treo in addition to being a step back in my book.
<ScottK> Maybe I'll feel different this time.
<kiko-afk> give it two weeks, is all I ask for. 
<ScottK> OK.
* ScottK notes the date.
<blueyed> Hi. Can someone tell me why the test cvs import failed for https://launchpad.net/b2evolution/trunk and https://launchpad.net/b2evolution/v-1-10?
<kiko-afk> ddaa might
<ddaa> I'll have a look.
<blueyed> Thanks. I think it would make sense if the reason would get displayed there somehow. But you probably know that already.. ;)
<ddaa> We totally know it and are actively reimplementing the whole code import infrastructure to fix that and other related problems.
<kiko-afk> I believe that this requires some serious plumbing that ddaa is working on.
<kiko-afk> right
<ddaa> The current system was banged together using spit and duct tape in 2004...
<blueyed> Great. Thanks a lot. You're all doing a great job on launchpad! :)
<kiko-afk> thanks blueyed 
<ddaa> I can find no good reason, except a typo in the cvsroot
<ddaa> it's spelled :pserver:
<radix> we need "Read More" to get some AJAX up ins
<blueyed> Oh, damn. Seems you have fixed it already, ddaa and started it again. Thanks.
<ddaa> blueyed: stay online, I'll keep you posted.
<blueyed> kthx :)
<ubotu> New bug: #127025 in malone "DB constraint triggered re-assigning sourcepackage bugtasks" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127025
<ddaa> blueyed: https://launchpad.net/b2evolution/v-1-10 won't be imported
<ddaa> because we only import cvs MAIN
<blueyed> ok, ddaa. Then you can remove this series. Or should/can I?
<ddaa> in the new system, you'll be able to record such informative cvs details in a series without requesting an import.
<ddaa> No, I'll just mark it "do not sync"
<blueyed> ok
<ddaa> it's useful information to the community
<ddaa> the main import is running, 5401 revisions to import on MAIN
<ddaa> that will take... some time
<ddaa> several hours
<blueyed> No problem. I think it will work out now. Thanks again.
<blueyed> Do I understand it correctly that I can then access this through bazaar, too?
<blueyed> from http://bazaar-vcs.org/TrackingUpstream
<ddaa> Yes, if the import succeeds (they do not all succeed), that will produce a bzr branch on launchpad that will be updated every 12 hours.
<ddaa> If you want a different update frequency, you can ask us.
<blueyed> great. 12 hours is fine for now. However, because this is readonly it might be better to use a cvs checkout in the "upstream" directory, where I can commit - if I want to commit something back to upstream, correct?
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> the idea is that you can use the bzr branch to work on you own stuff more easily
<ddaa> but to get the changes back into cvs you need to revert to the good old diff+patch method
<ddaa> actually... not quite diff+patch
<ddaa> "bzr merge" your feature into a pristine import branch, then "bzr diff", then "patch"
<ddaa> so you can benefit from bzr goodness like weave-merge or extmerge to resolve conflicts.
<blueyed> ..with the launchpad cvs branch, correct? If I have the cvs checkout in "upstream" it should be possible to commit/diff right from there, after merging from my "real" bazaar branch.. not?
<ddaa> I am not sure what you mean.
<ddaa> so you get an "import" bzr branch producted by launchpad.
<ddaa> that you branch into a "feature" bzr branch, when you hack, commit, merge from "import", hack, commit, etc.
<ddaa> Then you go into "import" and "bzr merge ../feature" and "bzr diff > ../feature.patch"
<ddaa> Then you get a cvs checkout "upstream", and into "upstream" you can do "patch -p1 ../feature.path"
<ddaa> then "cvs ci"
<ddaa> if you do not commit in your bzr "feature" branch, you can just "bzr diff" without the "bzr merge" step. But then why would you use a bzr branch if not for offline commit?
<ddaa> blueyed: hope I'm making sense to you.
<ddaa> bzr cannot transparently interoperate with cvs the way it can do with svn (thanks to the bzr-svn plugin).
<ddaa> And probably never will, for technical and cultural reasons.
<blueyed> ddaa: I've meant to skip the launchpad cvs branch and just handle it like at the top of http://bazaar-vcs.org/TrackingUpstream - with a cvs checkout in "upstream" where I can commit (to cvs).
<blueyed> I'll then merge from the "my-branch"/hack-branch to the upstream branch using bzr.
<ddaa> I think you misread this page.
<ddaa> One key sentence there is "In general, you should not be doing a bzr commit in upstream."
<ddaa> If you use a launchpad import, you just "bzr pull" from launchpad to update upstream.
<ubotu> New bug: #127027 in launchpad "The obfuscte_email method is inefficient" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127027
<ddaa> the "bzr merge" into upstream I mentioned is just a nice way to produce a diff you can apply into cvs.
<ddaa> It should not be followed by a "bzr commit"
<blueyed> ddaa: I don't want to bzr commit in "upstream", but cvs commit. Additionally, I would not pull the converted lp.net bzr branch, but creat it myself using "cvs co". I would update upstream using cvs up.
<blueyed> I can then apply the diff to upstream using just bzr merge and cvs ci.
<ddaa> I see.
<ddaa> To do this, you would not use a launchpad import.
<blueyed> yes.
<ddaa> yes you would?
<blueyed> No, I would not use the lp.net branch.
<ddaa> right, the launchpad import
<ddaa> You are reading the "Coverting and ignoring history" section right?
<blueyed> yes.
<blueyed> Except that I would also do cvs ci, sometimes.
<ddaa> What is explained there is what you do when you do not have a real import system.
<ddaa> So you get a "good enough" import by doing "cvs up; bzr commit -m 'updated from cvs'"
<ddaa> which does not preserves the actual commits from the cvs repository.
<ddaa> This setup is what some call a "hybrid tree", because it's both a cvs and a bzr tree.
<ddaa> Launchpad does not produce hybrid trees.
<ddaa> If you are using a cvs import from Launchpad, this section is not relevant.
<blueyed> I see. I would not have the cvs history in bzr really. But not using the import system in my case seems easier, because I can commit right away. But using patches might be easy enough and it would give me the history.
<ddaa> It's your choice, but you cannot really do both at the same time.
<blueyed> Yes. I see. Thanks for making me understand it :)
<blueyed> History is a good point. I've not thought about it.
<ddaa> Because a bzr branch you created yourself with "cvs co; bzr init; bzr commit" won't bzr merge with the branch produced by launchpad.
<ddaa> Glad to help. Sorry this all sounds so complicated.
<blueyed> Maybe it would help to emphasize the history part on the wiki page?
<blueyed> And display the different possibilities more distinctively.
<a7p> hi everyone ... could anyone care for this  bug (which was posted as a question)? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/10042 - If no one can help - does anyone know where to go?
<kiko-afk> let me see a7p 
<kiko-afk> salgado, ^^^
<Rinchen> ping beuno - lwn
<salgado> kiko-afk, a7p, I'm afraid there's nothing we can do about that yet, although there's a bug reported already
<a7p> salgado, okay, thanks ... just as a matter of interest - where would I have found this bug?
<Rinchen> ping beuno - UWN that is
<salgado> a7p, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<beuno> Rinchen: pong
<salgado> a7p, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/36966 is the actual bug. :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36966 in launchpad "When claiming a Launchpad profile it should be possible to turn it into a team" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<a7p> thanks a lot .. @salgado & kiko-afk 
<kiko-afk> most welcome
<Rinchen> beuno, Hey Martin. Just wondering. Do you guys have a dedicated email for UWN submissions or is it still the webpage?
<Rinchen> beuno, I know the joint fridge + marketing email address is still under discussion
<beuno> Rinchen: I believe we are using the marketing-submission list, or maybe even (I prefer), de regular mailing list
<ddaa> blueyed: it would certainly help to clarify any thing you found confusing.
<ddaa> that's what wikis are for :)
<Rinchen> beuno, ok, can you let me know the exact address please? I'd like to update my documents so you get the Launchpad release notes where you want them.
<beuno> Rinchen: ubuntu-marketing@lists.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> great, thank you sir
<beuno> Rinchen: np, and you can also add anything you like to the Launchpad section  :D
<Rinchen> beuno, :-)  
<doko> could somebody shed some light, why the recent finished gcj-4.1 build could not be uploaded on i386?
<kiko-afk> cprov-out, bigjools-afk
<kiko-afk> gar
<kiko-afk> doko, can you call cprov please?
<doko> kiko-afk: phone?
<kiko-afk> yes
<kiko-afk> doko, if it's a bug he has 1.5 hours to fix it.
<Nafallo> kiko-afk: else? :-)
<kiko-afk> well, else it will need to be cherrypicked which is more effort
<kiko-afk> to fix it before we update to tip and unfreeze.
<Nafallo> ah. I almost thought you were going medieval on his sorry ass ;-)
<Nafallo> or what they say in pulp fiction :-)
<kiko-afk> doko, that's a pretty mysterious email :)
<doko> kiko-afk: cannot reach him, sent sms
<matsubara> kiko-afk, doko: cprov-out will arrive home in a few minutes.
<kiko-afk> thanks.
<kiko-afk> matsubara, did you investigate the UFD issue we found there?
<kiko-afk> in the OOPS report?
<kiko-afk> matsubara, https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2007-07-19/D1913
<kiko-afk> matsubara, BjornT: aren't we migrating old statuses in bookmarks?
<matsubara> kiko-afk: I checked them. they seem to be old bookmarks and bots
<kiko-afk> matsubara, but I thought we were migrating old bookmarks.
<kiko-afk> there is code to do that.
<matsubara> kiko-afk: check BjornT's comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/62466
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62466 in malone ""Untriaged" to "Undecided" rename broke search form URLs" [Undecided,Incomplete]  
<kiko-afk> matsubara, the OOPSes are related to the field status. now what?
<kiko-afk> matsubara, I suspect something is not working as it should or..?
<matsubara> kiko-afk: the link in that bug point to a URL that is broken
<ubotu> New bug: #127055 in malone "Filtering on bug assignee A does not work in bug list of bugs related to team B" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127055
<matsubara> well not broken, but that will return UFD
<beuno> is anyone aware that you get an ooops error when going into any translation page?
<matsubara> Launchpad don't produce that URL anymore and at the time that bug was reported we didn't have the redirect old bookmarks to new one code.
<matsubara> beuno: yes
<kiko-afk> beuno, to distribution release translation pages, yes.
<beuno> matsubara, kiko-afk, aaah, right, thanks  :D
<cprov> doko: pong
<doko> cprov: please see your email
<cprov> doko: okay
<kiko-afk> cprov, what do you think it looks like?
<cprov> kiko-afk: dunno, running p-u manually to find out
<cprov> kiko-afk: uncaught exception
<kiko-afk> cprov, aha. what's the exception?
<cprov> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8528578/bGaHYteDriPOAPTAQLqCkK5lK1z.txt
<cprov>  but it doesn't make sense
<cprov> doko: ahh, much better now: "libgcj-doc_4.1.2-14ubuntu1_all.deb: Version older than that in the archive. 4.1.2-14ubuntu1 <= 4.2-20070719-0ubuntu1"
<cprov> the upload command-line is insanely complicated ...
<cprov> doko: is that true ?
<doko> cprov: ok, thanks. yes, that makes sense
<kiko-afk> cprov, why is that an uncaught exception?
<doko> cprov: hmm, got the REJECTED mesage now as well
<cprov> kiko-afk: it's not, the previous erros was a missing policy in the command-line
<kiko-afk> cprov, is it a bug, or?
<cprov> doko: yes, I've re-processed it manually 
<cprov> kiko-afk: the bug only related with the fact the failure cause was not included in the notification
<kiko-afk> cprov, ah, okay. would be nice to message that back then. is there a bug for that?
<cprov> doko: can you please file a bug about this ?
<cprov> kiko-afk: there will be in a second ...
<cprov> kiko-afk: two solutions for this: 1. include a rejection note in the p-u output (which is included in the b-f-n) or 2. stopping calling p-u and deal with the NU object when upload incoming binaries.
<kiko-afk> cprov, yeah, we starting considering 2. at some point.
<doko> cprov: will do
<cprov> now, I have to go again. Sorry. I'm late 
<cprov> thank you for calling ... bye
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Rinchen] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 26 July 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ubotu> New bug: #127073 in blueprint "Retarget blueprint to non-existent crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127073
#launchpad 2007-07-20
<ubotu> New bug: #127098 in blueprint "Superseded and obsolete blueprints should not appear in dependancy graphs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127098
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<mpt> kiko-zzz, yes, I told matsubara yesterday how to find most of the non-fitting portlet titles (look for any that try to use context/title or context/displayname in their headings)
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> how do I create a project group?
<ubotu> New bug: #127111 in malone "F-Spot Photo Manager blocked " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127111
<ubotu> New bug: #127126 in malone "Register a product while adding an upstream task" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127126
<ubotu> New bug: #127138 in malone "Can't add/remove tags while changing a bug's status" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127138
<Kmos> bug 126224
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126224 in malone "When remove an attachment, remove also the comment entry" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126224
<Kmos> can someone assign it? it's easy to fix
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<Hobbsee> morning cprov!
<mpt> Kmos, it's not really easy to fix, it would require database changes
<ubotu> New bug: #127155 in rosetta "Copy icon is non-obvious and ugly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127155
<Kmos> mpt: i think it only need at "edit attachment" to provide an SQL instruction to remove the comment ID from bug id
<Kmos> :)
<mpt> kblin, creating a project group is restricted to Launchpad admins. Go to the "Launchpad" project and click "Ask a question", to request that a group be created for you.
<mpt> Kmos, no, we'll also need to check that the comment didn't contain any text
<Kmos> :-)
<Kmos> mpt: right
<mpt> because if it did, we should keep the comment, removing just the attachment
<Kmos> exactly
<mpt> I reported a bug a while ago that we should give you up to 5 minutes to remove a comment
<mpt> (in case you said something really really silly)
<Kmos> yeah, or to edit it to fix some tpo
<mpt> But it would be quite bizarre if you could delete a comment that had an attachment, but not delete a comment that didn't have an attachment.
<Kmos> *typo
<Kmos> I think the comments "permission to delete" only the ones each one made
<Kmos> not the comments from other people
<Kmos> but that will kill the conversation
<ubotu> New bug: #127160 in rosetta ""Add more lines" button is too prominent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127160
<Kmos> the attachment isn't something that kills the conversation, if it doesn't have any text on it
<Kmos> so that's the idea :) i think..
<Kmos> mpt: cya.. time to go work
* Hobbsee kicks launchpad
<Hobbsee> please stop reporting that you're offline.
<ubotu> New bug: #127162 in rosetta "If JS is off, "Add more lines" buttons are still present but do nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127162
<mpt> Hobbsee, that's bug 121828
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121828 in launchpad "Launchpad says it's "offline for maintenance" when it isn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121828
<Hobbsee> mpt: yummy
* Hobbsee adds to it
<mwhudson> the maintenance page is the "really" the load balancer's 50x page, isn't it?
<mpt> mwhudson, mthaddon or stub would be able to answer that, but neither of them are here
<mpt> Feel free to confirm the bug report, though :-)
<mwhudson> i'll put it on my daily "bug tom" list
<mwhudson> (everyone has one of these, right?)
<mpt> gahhh, just clicked "Subscribe To This Bug" by mistake again
<kblin> mpt: ok, thanks :) I'll do that.. do I have to remove the project I created for that?
<ubotu> New bug: #127170 in launchpad-answers "Need a more consistent FAQ icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127170
<ubotu> New bug: #127171 in rosetta "Rosetta experts not allowed to "Change translators"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127171
<ubotu> New bug: #127172 in launchpad "Javascript error on answers.launchpad.net" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127172
<mpt> kblin, what are the projects you want to group together?
<kblin> I've created a Project "worldforge" that should group.. ember, cyphesis, sear and a couple of other projects we probably didn't create yet.. I need to look up the exact spelling of the other projects,t oo
<kblin> mpt: give me a minute or two
<kblin> mpt: looks like so far, only "ember" created by erik-hjortsberg is created
<kblin> but there'll be more coming in :)
<mpt> kblin, I suggest that once you have three of the projects registered (to demonstrate that you're serious about needing a project group), you make a request at <https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad> asking for the worldforge group to be deleted and replaced by a project group for those projects.
<kblin> mpt: sure thing
<kblin> we didn't register most of them yet because we realized that getting a super-project wasn't as straightforward as we thought :)
<kblin> we can easily do that now :)
<kiko-afk> kblin, it's actually easy to get them registered, but we do look to see whether there's sufficient evidence that it actually is a project group.
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk!
<kiko-afk> Hobbsee, Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<kblin> kiko-afk: fair enough
<kblin> kiko-afk: I'm asking for http://worldforge.org/, but I'm poking the devs to register their subprojects now
<kblin> we're pretty exited about the infrastructure launchpad can provide for us, so we're happy to play by the rules of your sandbox as long as they're sane :)
<kiko-afk> kblin, that's great to hear. just ping me when you are ready and I'll set the project up for you.
<kiko-afk> kblin, how are you finding launchpad so far?
<kblin> I like the web interface I've seen so far.
<kblin> also, given that most of our members prefer to code instead of running various services, a centralized bug tracker will be nice
* kiko-afk chuckles
<kiko-afk> it's nice indeed to have somebody else to take care of your infrastructure.
<kblin> I haven't looked at the bazaar branches yet, but I think the "answers" system could come handy
<ubotu> New bug: #127178 in soyuz "change-override.py broken for binary packages" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127178
<ubotu> New bug: #127179 in soyuz "sync-source.py does not work: Values instance has no attribute 'target_distro'" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127179
<kiko-afk> cprov, time to add those to RF tip? :-)
<cprov> kiko-afk: yes, I could not resist to one more "firefighting-friday" ...
* Hobbsee hugs cprov 
<Hobbsee> cprov: how's my birthday present?
<kiko-afk> cprov, :) firefighting-friday is hilarious
<cprov> kiko-afk: if it wasn't happening with my ...
<OgMaciel> hey guys... anyone seen Danilo around?
<kiko-afk> OgMaciel, he;
<kiko-afk> err
* cprov sends a bomb to julian ...
<kiko-afk> he's at guadec OgMaciel 
<OgMaciel> kiko-afk: oh... makes sense  :)
<OgMaciel> kiko-afk: thanks dude
* OgMaciel will leave you guys havingf fun with F3 (Fire Fighting Friday)
<OgMaciel> :P
<mwhudson> oo, mthaddon
<mwhudson> mthaddon: you can probably answer this question:
<mwhudson> the maintenance page is the "really" the load balancer's 50x page, isn't it?
<kiko-afk> mwhudson, what's a  50x page?
<mwhudson> the page you display for a http 50x error response
<mwhudson> e.g. go to launchpad.dev locally when you haven't got a launchpad running
<kiko-afk> ah
<kiko-afk> I thought it had to do with fifty-x
<mwhudson> i guess it wasn't very clear without context
<TeTeT> what was the testing site for launchpad where content gets removed after a day or so? dogfood.launchpad.net?
<mrevell> TeTeT: dogfood uses a snapshot from a month or so ago.
<mrevell> TeTeT: Let me check which environment gets wiped at the end of the day.
<mrevell> TeTeT: elmo tells me it's staging
<kiko-afk> TeTeT, staging.
<LarstiQ> gah, is lp _still_ in maintenance mode?
<LarstiQ> hmno, after a refresh the bug is changed
<Hobbsee> LarstiQ: welcome to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/121828
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121828 in launchpad "Launchpad says it's "offline for maintenance" when it isn't" [Undecided,New]  
<LarstiQ> Hobbsee: thank you, I feel much better now with this warm welcome :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<TeTeT> mrevell, kiko-afk thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #127254 in soyuz "Display PPA whiteboard for users with lp.edit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127254
<ubotu> New bug: #127257 in soyuz "Suggested reword of PPA intro text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127257
<ubotu> New bug: #127261 in launchpad "Migrate packaging links on distro series opening" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127261
<ubotu> New bug: #127262 in launchpad "Send email notifications about new/changed packaging entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127262
<cyberix> "You can link a registered bug tracker with a registered project in Launchpad:"
<cyberix> How?
<ubotu> New bug: #127264 in launchpad "Merge product series +ubuntupkg and +addpackage pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127264
<cyberix> What does linking mean here anyway?
<kblin> hi kiko 
<kblin> I've gone ahead and collected some more projects I'd like to merge under the WorldForge super-project.. is four enough for you or do you want me to go ahead and create projects for all the other libs we ship, too? :)
<radix> oh cool, is worldforge switching to LP/bzr?
<kblin> radix: partially, at least
<kblin> we'll use launchpad for bug tracking, as well as blueprints and answers... and hopefully mentoring
<kblin> I'm not sure if we _need_ a DVCS yet
<radix> I see
<kblin> one of our devs went ahead and imported his client into bazaar right away, though
<kblin> so we'll see if that gets more people to switch
<kblin> I don't really like CVS too much anymore
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: Hi, are you in sleep mode ? PPA builds packages for me fine, but all packages gets into main section and translation are removed :(
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: yes ... there is no auto-override for PPA, so you have to get the Section: right in you control file
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: translations are not processed for PPA
<mantiena-baltix> maybe there is another way to force ppa system to build packages for universe? .mo files are removed from all packages, which are builded :(
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: yes, there is, fix your control file ;)
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: I didn't changed control file - it's the same, like in ubuntu (I've simply backported brasero package from Ubuntu Gutsy to Feisty and brasero is in universe)
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: when uploaded to ubuntu, brasero benefits of auto-overrides which will move it from main to universe automatically. there is not such feature in PPA, so use Section: universe/<section>
#launchpad 2007-07-21
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: ok, thanks for info, maybe I should report a wishlist bug for missing auto-override in PPA ?
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/88612
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88612 in soyuz "PPA uploads should be submitted  to auto-overrides procedure" [High,Invalid]   - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<mantiena-baltix> why invalid ?
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: because it's not possible with the current infrastructure, we have to change how auto-overrides works 
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: if I specify section universe/gnome then .mo files will not removed during build in PPA ?
<cprov-afk> I have to go now, send me an email or comment the bug
<mantiena-baltix> cprov-afk: ok, thans again
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: translations are *ignored* for PPA packages
<cprov-afk> mantiena-baltix: seya
<mantiena-baltix> hi all, maybe anybody knows, how to remove source file from PPA ?
<ubotu> New bug: #127289 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror 404 not found shows branch id" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127289
<ubotu> New bug: #127293 in malone "Duplicate bugs not updating when orignial bug is marked invalid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127293
<univremonster_> I have a question about logging in for the first time if anybody can help - I am supposed to decrypt an email from Launchpad and it keeps telling me I have the wrong password
<univremonster_> anybody here?
<zyga> j #darcs
<cyberix> 23:45 < cyberix> "You can link a registered bug tracker with a registered project in Launchpad:"
<cyberix> 23:45 < cyberix> How?
<cyberix> 23:55 < cyberix> What does linking mean here anyway?
<ubotu> New bug: #127348 in launchpad "Add a comment/attachment form not visible after recent upgrade." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127348
<kblin> hey kiko :)
<kblin> kiko_: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/10105 :)
<kiko_> yeah, will do that as soon as the tour is over
* Hobbsee hugs kik
* Hobbsee hugs kiko_ 
<kiko_> Hobbsee!
<kiko_> how's 1.1.7 for you?
<Hobbsee> kiko_: well, apart from when it breaks, which is increasingly happening, it's pretty good!
<LarstiQ> kiko_: thanks for cleaning that cv up
<kiko_> Hobbsee, where is it broken?
<Hobbsee> kiko_: the reporting itself offline randomly, in particular
<Hobbsee> kiko_: the rest is just that it seems to be slower
<kiko_> Hobbsee, when was the last time that happened?
* Hobbsee has not done any bugwork today.
<Hobbsee> couple of days ago?
<kiko_> right. we rolled out, remember? :)
<Hobbsee> no, since the rollout, i meant
<Hobbsee> as in, friday
<jamesh> people complain about little fonts, then other people complain about big fonts
* kiko_ winks at jamesh 
<kiko_> Hobbsee, we rolled out twice -- one wed, one thu.
<jamesh> obviously the correct font size is somewhere in between
<Hobbsee> kiko_: it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/121828
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121828 in launchpad "Launchpad says it's "offline for maintenance" when it isn't" [Undecided,New]  
<LarstiQ> jamesh: use bzr bisect!
<mpt> All this complaining and still nobody has confirmed the bug report
<jamesh> mpt: someone did mark bug 126993 as confirmed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126993 in launchpad "bug body text font size recently changed to be annoyingly large" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126993
<mpt> jamesh, I'm talking about 121828
* mpt goes back to sleep
<Hobbsee> mpt: no sleep for you.
<kiko_> bug 121828
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121828 in launchpad "Launchpad says it's "offline for maintenance" when it isn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121828
<kiko_> heh
<kiko_> tbh
<kiko_> Hobbsee, mpt's right :)
<Hobbsee> hm?
<kiko-afk> oh, first
<kiko-afk> kblin, your turn.
<kiko-afk> kblin, done.
<ScottK> Is LP offline for maintenance right now or am I experiencing Bug #121828?
<sacater> ScottK: offline mate @D
<ScottK> It appears to be so.  Thanks.
<sacater> ScottK: Sorry, you can't do this right now
<sacater> Launchpad is offline at the moment for maintenance. It should be back, better than ever, soon. Thanks for your patience.
<sacater> The Launchpad team
<Kmos> still offline
* ..[topic/#launchpad:elmo] : Launchpad currently offline - we're working on it | Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 26 July 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<craigbass1976> Is there a line I can get into somewhere to file a bug while launchpad is down?
<ScottK> Nope.
<craigbass1976> Bah.  Ok, well I posted on the forums anyway.  The new Edgy updates hosed my Broadcom 4306 install.
<craigbass1976> This morning
<craigbass1976> Toodles
* ..[topic/#launchpad:elmo] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 26 July 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<elmo> Launchpad is coming back up
<elmo> sorry for the inconvenience
<Kmos> elmo: what happen ?
<elmo> Kmos: not sure yet, still looking into it
<kiko-afk> thanks el
<kiko-afk> elmo
* kiko-afk frows at all the 'e's in his tab completion
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> elmo: thans
<Kmos> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #127423 in malone "Should launchpad have bugmenot accounts?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127423
#launchpad 2007-07-22
<mercurysquad> hey everyone, has launchpad stopped accepting new spec registrations for ubuntu gutsy ??
<mercurysquad> i've been trying to register a small spec but keep getting an oops
<mercurysquad> I thought maybe it's because specs have been frozen or something
<ubotu> New bug: #127489 in launchpad "Answers column is in the wrong order in person's "Most active in" table" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127489
<gavinbaker> sorry for the n00b question, but i can't find the answer...
<gavinbaker> how do i tell launchpad to stop sending me email from my projects?
<gavinbaker> and/or is there a way for the launchpad emails to include which project generated the email in the header? so at least i can sort them?
* gavinbaker smiles innocently
<gavinbaker> thx guys!
<zzorn> Hi, how do I create a Team in Launchpad?
<mpt> zzorn, at <https://launchpad.net/people> choose "Register a team"
<zzorn> thanks
<zzorn> I did manage to create one through assign a maintainer function for a project
<AlinuxOS> hello, I would like to delete my dublicate user account... is it possible ?
<spiv> AlinuxOS: you can merge them.
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: you should be able to merge them?
<spiv> AlinuxOS: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<AlinuxOS> That's me: https://launchpad.net/~alinux and this is my duplicate: https://launchpad.net/~vlsichinava
<AlinuxOS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox-locale-all/+bug/88677 <-- I would like to change milestone for that bug: It should be  ubuntu-7.10-beta, is it possible ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88677 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all "Georgian Language support." [Undecided,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Alexander Sack (asac)
<ScottK> AlinuxOS: Since asac is working on the bug, I wouldn't randomly change his bug milestones.  Talk to him about it.
<AlinuxOS> ScottK, thank you ;)
<AlinuxOS> OOPS-568C3164
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/568C3164
<spiv> AlinuxOS: that's a timeout from the database.  It's possible that you were just unlucky; if you try again it might work.
<spiv> D'oh.
<AlexC_> Hey there guys,
<AlexC_> I have a project in Launchpad that I'd like to use Translations - however, it appears that if I upload multiple .pot files it just merges them into one
<AlexC_> is it possible to ... categorise them? The project I am doing has different Modules which I'd like to have a seperate part in the Translations section of Launchpad
<AlexC_> so I can see and keep track of each modules translation status
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: 14:53:41 < spiv> AlinuxOS: that's a timeout from the database.  It's possible that you were just unlucky; if you try again it might work.
<LarstiQ> 14:53:44 < spiv> D'oh.
<AlinuxOS> ok
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, very gentle.
<LarstiQ> AlexC_: I'm not familiar with the translations part. But more in general, are those different modules usable on their own?
<AlexC_> LarstiQ: no, they need the framework and other parts of my project to work
<LarstiQ> AlexC_: ok, so my suggestion will probably not help then :)
* LarstiQ would contact the launchpad-users or rosetta-users mailing list
<AlexC_> ok, I'll try contacting them
<mhb> hello launchpad masters, I'd like to set up a page about some projects that are translatable in LP and I'd like to dynamically gather info about how much translation is complete. Is that possible?
<mhb> Launchpad displays such info in its web interface, in the /+translate pages. This way, I can set up a page where the translators can see the status of only the translations relevant to them, without the need to search through Launchpad for that information.
<mhb> because a page like https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ktorrent/+pots/ktorrent/cs/+translate is quite hard to find.
<Kmos> LarstiQ: rosetta-users doesn't exist anymore
<LarstiQ> Kmos: will keep it in mind, thanks
<Kmos> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #127585 in launchpad ""add affected project" should show more about the other projects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127585
<Amaranth> bug 127366 has the wrong bugtracker for compiz upstream, is there a way to change it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127366 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in read()" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127366
<Amaranth> and/or remove the upstream link
<beuno> Amaranth: just click on the arrow, and change/remove the upstream watch
<dsas> is there a bug search I can do on my profile page that only displays the ubuntu part of the bug, (i.e. don't show any upstream bugs)
<Kmos> Amaranth: why it has the wrong bug tracker on compiz
<Kmos> i've submited the bug on upstream and linked to launchpad
<salty-horse> how do I revert a bug from being reported as a duplicate?
<Kmos> which bug ?
<salty-horse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/113683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113683 in firefox "hovering over splitter widget sets incorrect cursor (dup-of: 82168)" [Undecided,Incomplete]   - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82168 in firefox "autoscroll shows the "resize up" cursor" [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<salty-horse> it's a seperate bug than previously thought
<salty-horse> i added a link upstream to bugzilla
<salty-horse> will be fixed soon
<Kmos> salty-horse: isn't the same bug ?
<salty-horse> nope. i'm fixing both of them now in mozilla
<salty-horse> at first i thought they're the same, since both had the same symptoms
<Kmos> ah ok
<salty-horse> thanks
<Kmos> salty-horse: just go to "mark as duplicate"
<Kmos> remove the number
<Kmos> and click on "Change"
<salty-horse> did you change it already?
<Kmos> yep
<salty-horse> thanks
<Kmos> add some comment to it
<salty-horse> i'm hoping to fix it within the hour. i'm waiting a bit :)
<dsas> actually what I would like is in my search results to be able to only display each bug once. e.g. bug 46760 shouldn't be listed twice
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46760 in thunderbird "no icon for mozilla-thunderbird in KDE Panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46760
<dsas> I don't think that is possible...
<Amaranth> Kmos: that was you?
<Amaranth> Kmos: Compiz bugtracker is on freedesktop
<Amaranth> Well, actually compiz bugtracker is a mailing list
<Amaranth> We don't upstream compiz bugs like that anyway, I just bring them up with the devs
<Amaranth> Or mvo does
<Kmos> Amaranth: hi! yes, it's me
<Kmos> so http://bugs.opencompositing.org is for what ?
<Amaranth> Kmos: compiz-fusion stuff
<Amaranth> but we still don't usually upstream bugs
<Amaranth> either I fix them or I tell them on IRC
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> how to delete the compiz-bugs i've created
<Amaranth> i cleared it
<Kmos> the bug watched
<Kmos> the bug watcher
<Kmos> you clear it from the bug
<Kmos> not from LP
<Amaranth> it's as clear from LP as you can get
<Amaranth> look at bug 1 :P
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<Amaranth> can't clear all the junk out of there either
<Kmos> lol
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> ok
<salty-horse> if a bug is fixed upstream, but not yet in ubuntu, should I mark it as "fix committed"?
#launchpad 2008-07-14
<Malinthe> launchpad login help. getting error 'This account cannot be used' :(
<mwhudson> uh oh
<mwhudson> a few people had this problem, but i was fairly sure that we had it fixed
<Malinthe> ah
<mwhudson> Malinthe: when did you last successfully use the account?
<Malinthe> mwhudson: can't remember for sure. few weeks i guess. i do translating of wordpress there.
<mwhudson> hm
<Malinthe> any way to fix?
<mwhudson> Malinthe: yes, but i don't know what exactly :/
<Malinthe> ah
<Malinthe> i couldn't do any translations for some time now :(
<mantiena> hi all
<mantiena> are any launchpad developers alive ?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> they all caught pneumonia
<mantiena> :(((((((
<mantiena> it's a pity
<lifeless> perhaps you had some question to ask
<mantiena> yes, my question is: When developers of other distros, with use launchpad, will be able to register new milestones or new releases (series) ?
<mantiena> I'm talking about bug #211223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211223 in soyuz "Distributions can't register series (releases)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211223
<mantiena> my question is: When developers of other distros, which use launchpad, will be able to register new milestones or new releases (series) ?
<mantiena> Why at bottom of https://launchpad.net/baltix I see text "Baltix GNU/Linux does not use Launchpad." ? Baltix uses launchpad for bugs, for blueprints and for answers, previously I had an ability to check some checkboxes in distribution details, but now there are checkbox'es about bugs and answers usage :(
<mantiena> now there are *no* checkboxes
<lifeless> BjornT: ^
<lifeless> mantiena: BjornT is the bug team leader and may be able to help
<mantiena> lifeless: thanks for info
<mantiena> BjornT: so, should I report another bug agains launchpad or soyuz or you have enough unfixed bugreports already ? ;)
<Hobbsee> mantiena: report away, but there's no guarentee about when it'll get fixed :)
<BjornT> mantiena: i think you should report a bug. i'm not responsible for that page, and i don't what's going on there. but it's definitely odd that there's a checkbox for blueprints, but not anything else
<mantiena> Some time ago (in 2006 and 2007) there were other checkboxes, but they disappeared someday in this year...
<Hobbsee> mantiena: they've been changing the UI all over the place.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<jtv> Hey mpt!
<mpt> hey hey
<mpt> jtv, I have some changes to the translation page I think you'll like
<jtv> mpt: finally!  It's 3D now?
<jtv> mpt: but seriously, tell me, tell me!
<mpt> The "Add more lines" button is smaller and next to the line instead of underneath
<mpt> and clicking it actually focuses the field
<mpt> This is all beuno's work
<Laibsch> ping mwhudson about import of gnucash from tar-ball
<jtv> mpt: I think a power outage broke my connection for a while...  last I saw from you was "this is all beuno's work."
<Spads> jtv: last we saw from him as well
<wgrant> Hrmm.
<wgrant> I can see that edge tab graphical glitch now, too
<wgrant> Except worse than the other report.
<jtv> Spads: has anyone called the police?
<jtv> Spads: hi, btw  :)
<Spads> hehe, howdy jtv 
 * wgrant mumbles something about making pages less useful and burying them a few levels deeper.
<mpt> wgrant, which glitch?
<wgrant> mpt: +packages
<wgrant> The fix for timeouts was to reduce what's on the page without any way to get the rest.
<wgrant> (and somebody capitalised 'most')
<wgrant> And it's hidden beneath the third or fourth level of tabs.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that's like the queue page.
<wgrant> And one of the rows of tabs is inexplicably below a subheading.
<wgrant> Which is smaller than the one below the lower set of tabs.
<wgrant> And wastes spafce.
<wgrant> s/f//
<wgrant> And the Distribution homepage has a strange set of [verb, verb, verb, noun] options.
<wgrant> And Ubuntu also uses Launchpad for tracking packages.
<wgrant> And Blueprints, for that matter.
<wgrant> And why would I want to show announcements when I can already see them on the homepage? Or maybe it shows all of them?
<wgrant> And what's this new 'Mirror admins' component?
<wgrant> And is the registration date that important?
<wgrant> And the 'Ask a question' button uses the generic add button.
<wgrant> And why do these announcements have two distinct dates, and a single word sentence?
<wgrant> And of course they were created for Ubuntu! I'm looking at the Ubuntu page, and it says Ubuntu everywhere!
 * wgrant wonders if LP is focusing its death ray at him at the moment.
<mpt> wgrant, my three best guesses at what URL you're referring to -- <https://edge.launchpad.net/+packages>, <https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+packages>, and <https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+packages> -- all 404. Sorry, you'll need to be more specific.
<geser> mpt: I guess he meant https://edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+packages
<wgrant> mpt: Sorry, geser is right.
<mpt> ugh
<mpt> "Related Software:"
<wgrant> Oh, you didn't design this?
<mpt> I designed the overall structure, but not the headings
<mpt> wgrant, I'm sorry, you'll need to report those bugs yourself, I really don't have time today
<wgrant> mpt: I wasn't planning on you reporting them.
<ltsampros> hello.
<ltsampros> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quack-el
<ltsampros> in this context, what does "superseded in hardy" means ?
<wgrant> ltsampros: It means that it is no longer published in Hardy.
<wgrant> It should probably actually say 'Deleted in hardy[...]'
<ltsampros> that was my point :)
<ltsampros> but why was it deleted actually ? 
<wgrant> I believe newer deletions will say that, but that one is too old.
<wgrant> Checking...
<wgrant> "(From Debian) RoQA; unmaintained, few users"
<ltsampros> how did you see that ?
<wgrant> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/removals.txt, though for newer removals it is on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quack-el/+publishinghistory.
<ltsampros> aaa. okey.
<ltsampros> thanks 
<ltsampros> although it's a little bit akward that some info is not visible from launchpads interface :(
<wgrant> It is for newer removals, I believe.
<wgrant> But that one seems to have been performed before the new system came into place.
<ltsampros> new system ? 
<wgrant> The one that logs removals in Launchpad properly.
<wgrant> But IANALPD.
<ltsampros> ianalpd ? 
<wgrant> I Am Not A Launchpad Developer.
<ltsampros> lol
<geser> wgrant: gets removals.txt still updated or are new removals now only logged in LP?
<wgrant> ltsampros: See https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+publishinghistory, for example.
<wgrant> ltsampros: Note that the Intrepid entry is marked Deleted, and has a comment inside it.
<wgrant> geser: It looks like it's just LP, unfortunately.
<wgrant> I did see a bug on that months ago.
<pep> good afternoon
<pep> how do you delete projects?
<cody-somerville> pep: You have to file a request on launchpad.
<pep> cody-somerville: ah ok.. well I filed a question over a week ago, I was wondering if it was the right procedure
<pep> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38202
<cody-somerville> pep, So you want them to delete it so you can start over?
<pep> yes, that's the idea... we are changing the language it will be coded in and the contributors have completely changed
<pep> former main contributor Dan Buch suggested deleting the old ones
<pep> so did jenda vancura
<gnomefreak> hey im still getting errors for emails to LP pre released version of Lp
<gnomefreak> Error message:
<gnomefreak> The message you sent included commands to modify the bug report, but you didn't
<gnomefreak> sign the message with your OpenPGP key.
<gnomefreak> i sign all my emails
<gnomefreak> and for 2nd one i got a OOPS-926CEMAIL4 
<gnomefreak> i never had a problem until the UI changed
<cody-somerville> pep, I don't see much of a need to delete them
<cody-somerville> You can change all the fields
<pep> cody-somerville: so you think it better to simply put all branches and blueprints to obsolete/abandoned and work in the same project?
<cody-somerville> pep, certainly.
<cody-somerville> pep, why lose that data? :)
<pep> well fine... we just had the feeling it "felt better" to start off in a nice, shining new project :)
<cody-somerville> pep, well, I'd think getting started would beat waiting :)
<pep> yes, I was very busy all last week, so I started getting a little fed up that nothing had moved on saturday :)
<pep> cody-somerville: thanks for your help, I'll set everything to the correct status and change details/branding then...
<pep>  it's not possible to change the project name is it? we can keep the spreadubuntu project as it is, but it would be good to change the ubuntu-diy-marketing to diy-spreadubuntu.. if not I'll create a diy-spreadubuntu project.
<cody-somerville> pep, I believe you can change it, yes
<cody-somerville> If not, we can get a launchpad admin to do it
<pep> that would be nice, I think only an admin can do it...
<pep> Any admins around to change a project name? I changed the projects details, etc... the question is here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38202
<cody-somerville> pep, I think they might be busy at a sprint or something this week
<pep> cody-somerville: oh really? thanks for the info ;)
<emgent> barry: around ?
<emgent> barry: when you have time can you take a look https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38517 ?
<andrea-bs> emgent: you can contact the owner of ubuntu-laptop and ask him to deactivate your team
<lifeless> mpt: why is 'subscribe to bug mail' on the overview page?
<mpt> lifeless, bug 193872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193872 in malone "Can't subscribe to all something's bug reports from its Bugs page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193872
<nedko> in PPA i get "Estimated build start:  	0 seconds ago" and "Build score:  	4005". is this normal?
<nedko> it got built for lpia but for amd64 and i386 build records are in that state
<m-c> Getting an "Application error." when trying to reset user password, on Launchpad.
<andrea-bs> m-c: do you get an OOPS?
<m-c> andrea-bs: The complete error is, "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication."
<m-c> This is immediately after completing the "Reset password" form.
<andrea-bs> m-c: this seems a browser problem, not a launchpad issue
<andrea-bs> m-c: which web browser are you using?
<m-c> Are there third-party cookies that I need to allow?  I am using Firefox 3 (default with Ubuntu 8.04.1).
<andrea-bs> m-c: I've tried to reset my password wit FF3 and I get no error, can you tell me which is the exact page where you get the error, please?
<m-c> Let me try it again.  The page I was repeatedly getting errors, previously was: " https://edge.launchpad.net/token/qrZdBgTtSm332KLBmD6B/+resetpassword "
<andrea-bs> m-c: this seems bug #2115, can you confirm this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2115 in launchpad "POST request fails if user not authenticated (eg. launchpad restarted)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2115
<m-c> Just tried it again, with the same results.  Going to look at the bug now.
<andrea-bs> m-c: what happens deleting your cookies?
<m-c> I am not real eager to delete all my cookies...
<m-c> But for the sake of Launchpad, I will give it a try!
<andrea-bs> m-c: you can delete just the .launchpad.net cookies if you prefer
<m-c> After removing all cookies, I was able to login, thank you very much!
<andrea-bs> you are welcome
<andrea-bs> I'll add this discussion to the bug report
<Rinchen>  
<Rinchen> Help test Launchpad's new UI!  http://news.launchpad.net
<Rinchen>  
<thekorn> Rinchen, hi, should we as a user add tags or something to bugs we report related to the new UI
<beuno> UI tags would be great  :)
<Rinchen> thekorn, you can tag them with UI if you'd like as per  https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<Rinchen> Admittedly we're a bit behind on triaging.
<Rinchen> The UI tag was originally meant for a different purpose but it's grown into an universal tag for the UI.
<Rinchen> As such it's helpfulness varies from bug report to bug report
<thekorn> ok, so there is no edgeUI tag?
<thekorn> as there are about 500 UI bugs, every new one will be lost :)
<Rinchen> Admittedly we're a bit behind on triaging. :-)
<thekorn> that's no problem for me, as long as you are able to triage the bugreports which are filed as a result of your calls for help testing the new UI
<Rinchen> yeah that we can do
<Rinchen> sort by newest  :-)
<danbhfive> anyone know what this error means?: bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()                      I'm trying to push a branch from within a VM...
<mthaddon> danbhfive, I'm not absolutely sure, but I think http is read only and push needs authentication
<mthaddon> danbhfive, so you'll need to do sftp or bzr+ssh
<danbhfive> mthaddon: yeah, I think you are correct
<thekorn> Rinchen, but then you will get newly created tasks too ;) anyway, the new UI is looking very good and functional, good work
<danbhfive> I think I found something, thanks
<mthaddon> cool
<Rinchen> thekorn, thanks mpt and beuno  :-)
<tca> Are there launchpad staff on this channel? I deactivated my account some time ago for some reason, and I really would like to have it reactivated to report bugs on software I need. I won't deactivate it again ;-) Is that possible? The account is tca@gnu.org.
<Rinchen> tca, try logging in and select  "forgotten password"
<tca> Have tried several times. Get a message "this account cannot be used" or similar.
<Rinchen> tca, hmm, we've been having some intermittent issues with something like that. Let me ask someone about it quick
<Rinchen> tca, have something for you to try
<Rinchen> tca, head over to https://edge.launchpad.net ...and attempt to do the forgotten password approach again please
<Rinchen> tca, we have some newer code there that might have fixed the issue you are seeing.
<tca> Rinchen: thanks, that worked.
<Rinchen> thanks tca, best of luck!
<Rhamphoryncus> Rinchen: shiny
<Rinchen> Rhamphoryncus, shinier as the week progresses :-)
<Rhamphoryncus> Hearing that you've done a usability study already makes me feel better
<ScottK> Rinchen: I read you blog post.  I don't suppose you're interested in "Please dear God, no" feedback.
<Rinchen> ScottK, :-)
<ScottK> Honestly I think it's a big step backwards.
<Rinchen> ScottK, can you write up your observations for me so I can share them with everyone? We're going to be tweaking the UI again later this year.
<ScottK> It's almost like you've arbitrarily re-arranged stuff just to be confusing.
<Rinchen> would be handy to have your reasoning 
<Rinchen> ah, that in fact isn't the case. It's all based upon input received.
<Rhamphoryncus> I like it.  The links for the current project have been given greater prominence, making the it project-centric, rather thank "here's launchpad!  And oh year, something about your project in the corner.."
<ScottK> The summary version is that I find the current production U/I the most usable with CSS and images turned off.  I can find stuff then.  The edge U/I is even more confusing.
<ScottK> Right, but I'm a distro developer, not a project developer.
<Rhamphoryncus> It's all in the fine print :)
<ScottK> I think that Launchpad development is clearly more focused on the project case than the distro case.
<ScottK> I'd like to see more emphasis on fixing the huge stack of bugs than reshuffling U/I.
<Rhamphoryncus> The UI *needed* reshuffling.  The first couple times I stumbled across launchpad, I honestly did not realize it was a project hosting site
<Rhamphoryncus> Besides, most of the work's already done
<ScottK> Rinchen: I'm really not sure where I would start if I were going to write up a critique.  My recommendation would be to take the last pre-beta tables based U/I, re-implement it in css, and go with that.
<ScottK> Rhamphoryncus: Spent effort on a bad design isn't a reason to deploy it.
<LaserJock> I think the only thing I'm really going to have issues with is multiple layers of tabs
<LaserJock> it's like Gnome 3.0 or something ;-)
<Rhamphoryncus> ScottK: good design for my uses.  That's why it's so important to figure out the circumstances that make it bad for you
<Rinchen> ScottK, we do have an advanced UI (minimal UI) idea that hasn't been implemented yet. 
<ScottK> I see Subscribe/Unsubscribe got moved above the subscriber list.  That's progress.
<ScottK> Sticking "Link to a related branch" in the prime real estate on the bug page makes no sense at all for a distro.  It's virtually never used.
<ScottK> Shoving the least used feature in the user's face is not good design.
<ScottK> Link to CVE is at least sometimes useful, but also, almost never used.
<LaserJock> agreed
<LaserJock> the "Convert to Question" placement seems similarly odd to me
<ScottK> And yet fundamental usability issues like not being able to remove a bug watch or un-nominate for a release if some accepts by mistake are not addressed.
<LaserJock> I'd really rather have description/tag editing up top
<ScottK> Then there's moving the Activity Log next to the name of the reporter.  
<LaserJock> ideally you want the most-used items all within one scree, right?
<ScottK> So we put it right next to the one bit of information that I don't need it to find out.
<geser> the box "This report is public" looks like it got misplaced, like it should be together with the other boxes
<ScottK> Essentially we go from always (modulo some defects in the old design) knowing where to look for stuff to do (Actions section) to having to hunt each action down in it's own special place on the page.
<LaserJock> geser: yep
<ScottK> So it's WAY more complex to deal with.
<ScottK> Rinchen: In short, my advice would be go back one release, not forward.
<laga> hum. new device looks.. tab-by
<laga> err, design.
<laga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu  - this looks a bit odd. lots of unused space
<laga> around that pie chart
<ScottK> Rinchen: Now I have to go through several layers of click throughs to change settings on my account that were directly accessible before.
<ScottK> I'm sure it looked good on paper, but more clicking = more waiting and LP isn't getting any faster.
<ScottK> I'm going through looking for a change I like.
<laga> also, the "list all open bugs" should be more prominent IMHO.. at least that's how i work: list all bugs, then CTRL+f - i launchpad search usually doesn't cut it for me.
<ScottK> So far putting the subscribe/unsubscribe link above the subscriber list is it.
<Rinchen> There are more changes coming over the next few days to clear up some of the elements, placements, rough corners, browser compatibility, etc.
<LaserJock> Rinchen: what about inconsistent pages? some pages don't have the new layout, will that get fixed before release?
<ScottK> Tweaks aren't what this needs.
<Rinchen> LaserJock, by wed they should hopefully all be consistent but if you find some that aren't, please bug them
<ScottK> Rinchen: I think the mutiple layers of menus on to change settings in my account is a REALLY bad problem.
<ScottK> Rinchen: It just feels like you're going out of your way to make stuff hard.
<LaserJock> I think it really sucks that it takes 3 clicks to get +packages from a user's homepage
<ScottK> LaserJock: Users have plenty of time to wait.  I'm sure it'll be fine.  It's not like their productivity is important if it looks cool.
<LaserJock> I guess 2 clicks if you know what you're doing
<LaserJock> ScottK: low blow :-)
<LaserJock> LP is plenty fast for me
<ScottK> None if it's in your browser history and you know what to type.
<ScottK> URL typing is still my primary method of navigation in LP.
<ScottK> I don't see this changing that.
<LaserJock> I use URLs as course navigation
<LaserJock> then clicks to get exactly what I want from there
<ScottK> Why in the world does "Related Software" default to the "Participation" tab.
 * geser has "quick searches" in his firefox to jump to a given bug number, to jump to the source package page and the bug list of a package
<ScottK> That's useless.  It lists stuff that mostly I've never even participated in.
<LaserJock> ScottK: you might want to check out https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+milestone/1.99 to see what's maybe been fixed
<ScottK> The participation section for me lists 17 projects.  I think I've actually touched stuff in 6 or 7 of them.
<Rinchen> we're a good day behind on edge updates and there are some fixes needed for some items we found earlier on staging
<ScottK> But that's clearly the most important thing.
<geser> how is determined in which projects I particpated? I've have no idea why some projects are listed for me
<ScottK> geser: Launchpad knows better than you what you've done and the best way you should do your work. 
<Rinchen> it's based on bugs, specs, translations, etc...  
<Rinchen> so if you comment on something for example, you could consider it participation
<Rinchen> I'm not sure exactly how the calculation works without looking at the code
<ScottK> Rinchen: As an example, it lists backports projects on my page that were closed before I ever got invovled in backports.
<Rinchen> For me it's clearly generated off of those projects that I have the highest karma in
<ScottK> For me it lists mostly ones I have none in.
<geser> so if I comment on a bug which has an open task for the package in Ubuntu and a task for the project, it counts as a contribution to the project?
<ScottK> This is a good example of LP being developed for projects, not distros.
<ScottK> I click on related software and it defaults to projects.
<ScottK> Projects are virtually irrelevant to me.
<ScottK> The package list is useulf.
<ScottK> useful...
<LaserJock> +1 to that
<LaserJock> it's kind of nice to have a list somewhere
<LaserJock> but well buried in favor of useful information
<ScottK> Rinchen: Was it part of the usability study that people wanted useful information buried where it was hard to find?
<geser> it would be also good if the +packages page was paginated and didn't show only the last 50 uploads
<Rinchen> ScottK, I think you are asking why the person page was split out....
<Rinchen> ScottK, there's a bug report on that 
<LaserJock> geser: totally! That really bugs me
<Rinchen> ScottK, we didn't just arbitrarily wave a wand and say "let's go mess up people's workflows"
<ScottK> Rinchen: Yet you manage.
<Rinchen> we used input from bugs and the usability study to determine what the UI should look like
<geser> iirc wgrant wanted to file a bug about it
<Rinchen> UIs are hard to get right for everyone though.
<LaserJock> I think he did
<LaserJock> geser: ^^
<LaserJock> Rinchen: for sure, perhaps an advanced UI or something would help
<LaserJock> or better yet, customizable UI
<Rinchen> LaserJock, yeah I am really looking forward to that since I don't use a lot of the UI myself
<Rinchen> LaserJock, in that regard I'm like ScottK ... I just go to exact pages and don't need images and such
<Rinchen> I don't actually turn them off mind you... I just know from experience where to go
<LaserJock> well, it's sort of hard to remember all the URLs
<Rinchen> but we have lots of UI bugs yet left to fix
<LaserJock> I know the main ones, but wandering around source package/build pages, and personal pages ends up being quite a few URLs
<Rinchen> yeah, the package and build pages we know we need to give love to
<Rinchen> we've been toying with a few ways to do that, but haven't yet settled on anything specific
<Rinchen> those pages are used a lot and are functional.....
<LaserJock> well, somewhat functional
<Rinchen> but not always intuitive 
<Rinchen> yeah, so... known problem....
<LaserJock> I've filed a couple bugs recently wrt changelogs
<LaserJock> and LP's mangling of them
<Rinchen> I need to leave for about an hour and half for an appointment.  I'll be back in case anyone wants to chew my ear off further. :-)
<LaserJock> it just seems unfortnate that the broader development community is not consulted when these pages are designed
<LaserJock> it's rather annoying to see Launchpad make steps backward
<ScottK> Rinchen: I don't imagine there's much point.  You've embarked on a course and user unhappiness isn't going to change it.
<beuno> ScottK, it probably will change it, it's just a matter of when  :)
<LaserJock> ScottK: well, I'm not sure that's entirely fair. They do care about user unhappiness. The problem seems to be in an ability to deal with all user's needs and fixing things fast enough
<ScottK> LaserJock: I don't think it would matter how many people showed up now and said "Please don't deploy the new U/I".
<LaserJock> not now no
<LaserJock> but that would be the same with just about anything
<LaserJock> you don't completely scratch everything right before release
<Rinchen> LaserJock, ScottK - I have to run but I've captured what you said, sanitized a little, and forwarded that on to the folks working on the plan for the next round of UI updates in the fall.
<ScottK> Rinchen: Thanks.
<Rinchen> I've suggested we get the mockups out well in advance for the community to comment on
<Rinchen> we'll see what becomes of that
<ScottK> Rinchen: There would have to be a reason for us to believe that feedback would be listened to.
<nycerine> hm, as of today, there's no mechanism in launchpad that will tell an translator if the original language has been updated, so that a translator could up his/hers as well?
<nycerine> am I correct?
<ScottK> It's moments like this I really wish I had a blog on planet.
<tacone> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Erapache-devel/rapache/rapache-stage0/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir() 
<tacone> I have my ssh key uploaded. any idea ?
<wgrant> Rinchen: The mockups didn't show the extent of the changes. They're much deeper and more bad this time.
<wgrant> tacone: bzr launchpad-login <yourlaunchpadusername>
<tacone> wgrant: thanks :) trying now
<wgrant> And I really need to file at least a couple of dozen UI bugs tonight :(
<tacone> wgrant: no output to that command. then the same error
<wgrant> tacone: Make sure you check out using lp:... rather than http:...
<tacone> wgrant: "bzr push"
<wgrant> tacone: To what URL are you pushing?
<tacone> ok
<tacone> I checked it out via http I guess
<wgrant> That would do it.
<tacone> passing the url to the push seems working
<tacone> sorry for the stupid question ;-)
<beuno> tacone, make sure you re-push with   --remember flag, so it uses that the next time
<wgrant> If you have set your username, lp:whatever will use bzr+ssh by defaualt.
<tacone> too late :-)
<tacone> bzr: ERROR: no such option: --remember-flag
<beuno> tacone, right, just  --remember
<tacone> nice
<tacone> done, thank you. have a good evening
<nycerine> hm, as of today, there's no mechanism in launchpad that will tell an translator if the original language has been updated, so that a translator could up his/hers as well?
<nycerine> right?
<wgrant> Hrrnnng. Why are there now only two items above the bugtask table? I can't see the third one elsewhere.
<wgrant> Oh, right, I see.
<wgrant> It's up there next to the summary.... ew.
<wgrant> Where do I set the security? Through the privacy link? Oh dear.
 * ScottK notes loading a particular bug takes ~20% more queries on edge than on the production database.  
 * ScottK doesn't expect that to make things faster.
<beuno> ScottK, I think that's because of a few new features that are going to land for bugs
<ScottK> Faster would be the major feature I'm lacking.
 * ScottK didn't see anything new on the page.
<beuno> well, it's probably not showing on the UI yet.  I do wonder what the speed comparison is
 * ScottK gets tired of "We are doing this thing that appears bad because of some great future thing".
<nycerine> it's a strange concept
<nycerine> but long term -> short term
<beuno> ScottK, well, to be fair, it's on edge for a reason. So it can be rolled out in stages
<ScottK> I'd probably feel better if I thought any of the great future vision would be useful to me.
<ScottK> beuno: I thought release of this U/I was imminent.
<beuno> ScottK, AFAIK, it is. Although there are many queued things for landing, so I'm not sure what exactly is going to be rolled out
<beuno> ie, which are landing in this roll out, and which are landing in the next
<beuno> ScottK, I do agree with many of your observations, so filing bugs at this stage is probably a great idea
 * Rhamphoryncus wonders, if it takes 2 hours to push a new branch, is that a bad sign for how long scanning will take?
<mwhudson_> i hope not
#launchpad 2008-07-15
<Rhamphoryncus> Oh hey, it is done scanning :D
<Ursinha> assim?
<mpt> ScottK, I'm glad you like Launchpad without CSS, I went to quite a bit of trouble to make that nicer :-)
<ScottK> mpt: Now if you could just get Bug #59510 taken care of we'd be in business.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59510 in launchpad "Can't log in with w3m due to bad cookies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59510
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: and when will this miniumal UI actually get implemented?
<Hobbsee> geser: you're not alone, re the quick searches.
<Hobbsee> geser: some projects are listed as you, along with all other motu's, because some strange nitwit decided to subscribe/assign motu to some non-ubuntu bugs. 
<Hobbsee> and while they got marked as invalid / unsubscribed, the damage is still done, and the projects will probably be there, unless the MOTU team dies, or you quit it
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: there are a lot of things that are going to get implemented at some point.  But now we don't have a simple UI where people could find stuff, and get stuff done.
<LaserJock> well, I can find stuff and get stuff done
<LaserJock> it could just be better
<emgent> moin
<Hobbsee> ARGH!
 * Hobbsee is so utterly damned confused now
<Hobbsee> how do i get where i want to go?
<spiv> Hobbsee: you sound a little... on edge.
<spiv> (ba-dum tish!)
<Hobbsee> spiv: yeah, i'm attempting to use the bug page.
 * Hobbsee wonders why assigned to is smaller than the section for milestone
<Hobbsee> spiv: even production won't be safe in a couple of days :(
 * Hobbsee gets lost among all the tabs and breadcrums, to the point of finding how to go back to the bug list, from a particular bug, is hard.  :(
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: what you don't have the URL memorized? :-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: i didn't bother using my shortcut, no.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: the new 'features' of that page tend to throw all logic otu the window, leaving a remaining small cry of "i should know how to use this.  i feel stupid.  but it's so confusing"
<LaserJock> do we need a Launchpad support group?
<Hobbsee> depends how bad the UI gets...
<LaserJock> "hi, my name is Jordan and I'm confused by Launchpad, it's been 5 months since I last knew how to use the UI" ;p
<Hobbsee> heirachy is really hard, when some of it is breadcrumbs, which is left justified, and some of it is tabs, which is center.
<Hobbsee> i can't tell which is more important anymore
<nycerine> personally I think the tabs take too much space (if we're into them at the moment)
<Hobbsee> i'm just finding the same things in multiple places - or at least, i think they are, but everything keeps changing so much that i don't know what's right and wrong to click anymore, and i can't use a sense of logic, as that would tell me that the functions would all be in a list on the page somewhere - but they're not - they're randomly around the page.  
<Hobbsee> So i'm really just going mad.
<LaserJock> we knew that already ... ;-)
<Hobbsee> yeah well.  mad faster, then.
<nycerine> could it be an idea to change the appearance of the tabs?
<thekorn> In my opinion the biggest problem is that all pages lost a lot of contrast,
<thekorn> there is no clear difference between content and functionality
<nycerine> contact details should be on the right of the "most active", "latest memberships" and "bragging rights"
<nycerine> it takes up so much space
<capiscuas1982> hi everybody, in my launchpad project only the admin can upload files into the project, how to let the drivers also upload?
<jamesh> capiscuas1982: try changing ownership of the project to a team that you can add other LP users to
<capiscuas1982> james: i'm afraid that giving the ownership of a whole team i'll be giving people right to change the ownership again and kick us out :-)
<jamesh> capiscuas1982: well, if you don't trust the people to help you run the project, why would you trust them to add files for download?
<capiscuas1982> jamesh: thanks, i've added those that i trust the most in a mantainer group, anyway I wish that launchpad has an option to just control who can upload files without the need of giving full privileges
<bca_> hi there,
<bca_> i have got a problem with my launchpad account, when I try to log in, it tells me that "This account
<bca_> cannot be used". When I got to my project page and click on my username, it tells me that "bertrand.cachet does not use Launchpad".
<bca_> I really don't know how to solve this issue,
<bca_> I have found no information on google except a web page on ubuntu forum that tells that if we encounters this problem, we should go to IRC to ask for some help
 * wgrant prefers the short-lived logo favicon.
<bca_> hi, does somebody have information about my problem: I have got the message "This account cannot be used" when I try to login
<bca_> ?
<wgrant> bca_: You need a Launchpad person to fix your account. I'm not sure that anybody who can fix it is around right now.
<bca_> ok
<intellectronica> bca_: what's your launchpad username?
<Peng> bca_: Did you change your email address? That's one cause.
<Peng> Has that been fixed yet?
<bca_> bertrand.cachet
<bca_> i have this problem for 3 weeks no
<bca_> i have readen on ubuntu forums that this problem sometimes appear and disappear
<bca_> so i have waited a little bit
 * wgrant wonders why all of the accounts weren't fixed at once.
<bca_> but now, it is a bit long with no changement
<bca_> that's why i ask for some help
<intellectronica> bca_: are you sure? i mean that thing that appears at the end of launchpad.net/~yourusername
<bca_> have a try if you want
<intellectronica> bca_: ah right, found it, it appears with a hyphen in the url
<intellectronica> bca_: this has been a recurring problem lately and we're working on fixing it. i'll make sure that someone fixes your account soon
<bca_> https://launchpad.net/~bertrand-cachet
<bca_> thanks a lot intellectronica
<intellectronica> bca_: np. sorry for the inconvenience
<bca_> i have added a comment onto the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/245584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245584 in launchpad "This account cannot be used - sporadic issue for a number of accounts" [Undecided,Fix committed] 
<bca_> because it is more or less the same
<stub> bca_: It is the same, and I've fixed it for you in the database.
<stub> There is a code fix already made allowing people to reclaim accounts in this state, but I don't think it is available on the main site yet.
<bca_> stub: perfect
<bca_> i can now loggin
<bca_> thanks a lot
<LaserJock> stub: is there no way to spot the problem in the database and fix it automatically?
<stub> IIRC it isn't a problem, rather than a fix. These are accounts that have been flagged as unwanted, and now we are paying much more attention to that flag. If the accounts where flagged incorrectly, I have no way of telling them apart from the genuine ones.
<wgrant> I thought there was some bogus email address change handling which resulted in them being deactivated...
<stub> Maybe - I haven't been following in detail.
<wgrant> Or is this not bug #244499 which sinzui was talking about with you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244499 in launchpad "can't login anymore on launchpad after switching several mail addresses" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244499
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> we are trying to evaluate Rosetta for gnucash translations
<Laibsch> Thank you for the support so far
<Laibsch> I am not well-versed in the management of translations at all
<Laibsch> I have gotten a question from the current technical maintainer relating to pot, po and the source code itself
<Laibsch> Can somebody please point me to some information where I can quickly understand how those three entities relate?
<Laibsch> My current understanding: pot equates to a collection of translation tasks
<intellectronica> jtv or danilos should be able to help
<Laibsch> po is the results where the tasks are finished
<Laibsch> how does the source code play into this?
<Laibsch> intellectronica: thanks for the pointer to the right people
<Laibsch> ping jtv and danilos
 * Laibsch is reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gettext
<Laibsch> and understands much better now
<Laibsch> I guess the question is, can rosetta be told to run xgettext to create the .pot file itself?
<zeth> Hello, is it possible to checkout code from a launchpad project using subversion? 
<intellectronica> zeth: no, you'll have to use bzr
<intellectronica> it should be very easy to adjust, though
<zeth> well its not that, I like bzr
<zeth> it is just that I have a project I want to host
<zeth> and it has a few dependencies from else where that are checked out via svn
<zeth> so it is nicer if the whole thing works using one client
<zeth> also, bzr requires Python 2.4
<intellectronica> zeth: maybe import those projects into launchpad?
<zeth> Django and docutils?
<intellectronica> zeth: why not. it would be good to have those projects in lp. they are both quite popular so i bet many people would benefit from that
<zeth> well
<zeth> making people require Python 2.4 is still a bit much
<intellectronica> zeth: also, there's a bzr plugin to work with subversion repositories. i don't know how good it is, though
<zeth> anyhow, I have written a website generation tool
<intellectronica> zeth: python 2.4 is nearly 4 years old. what system is that which doesn't have it yet?
<zeth> OS X Tiger
<intellectronica> really? they don't ship with python 2.4? and is it not possible to upgrade?
<zeth> I would like to support as many systems as possible with the lease work for the user as possible
<zeth> OS X Leopard ( the latest) comes with 2.5.something
<zeth> but OS.X Tiger is not that ols
<zeth> old
<intellectronica> anyway, nothing much that can be done about this. LP only hosts bzr branches. but you can host subversion or cvs branches elsewhere and have them imported automatically
<zeth> So basically, my website generation tool should be usable by less technically saavy users, not just hardcore geeks
<zeth> launchpad is nice looking project site, but I don't want to increase the system requirements of my potential users
<wgrant> Python 2.4 can't be an increase in requirements on any sane system...
<zeth> if bzr allowed one to check out svn by default, that would be more compelling
<wgrant> It has been available on everything for years and years!
<zeth> wgrant: OS X Tiger is a sane system
<wgrant> zeth: The bzr-svn allows you to do that excellently.
<wgrant> zeth: Not if it doesn't have Python.
<zeth> a lot of Red hat servers also still also have Python 2.3
<zeth> OS X Tiger (10.4) came with Python 2.3
<zeth> OS X Leopard (10.5) came with Python 2.5
<wgrant> But RHEL is implicitly prehistoric... can its Subversion read your repository?
<zeth> wgrant: good point
<zeth> no idea
<intellectronica> on _some_ operating systems, you get upgraded to the latest version of those tools no matter when you first installed it ;)
<zeth> My tool is currently on my hard drive and no where else
<zeth> yeah on decent OS
<zeth> bu on Apple, you get what Apple gives
<wgrant> Or you install trivially from python.org...
<zeth> and they sadly don't push Python updates down the upgrade tool
<zeth> you and I can
<zeth> but my website generation tool is aimed at wider audience
<intellectronica> zeth: python being free software, you can always bundle it with your app. it's not very big, considering the sizes of downloads people are accustomed to these days
<wgrant> If they're building a website and using Subversion (why would they be using a VCS rather than downloading a release?), they can probably install Python too.
<zeth> intellectronica: that is true actually
<zeth> wgrant: well my manual tells them what commands to paste in
<zeth> I was interested in using Launchpad because it is the only open source project hosting site I have seen so far that does not look butt ugly
<intellectronica> zeth: hopefully you'll also find it to be powerful and easy to use. give it a try - if you absolutely have to use subversion, you can always host the code elsewhere and have it imported automatically into launchpad
<zeth> well, I actually use bzr at the moment for development, but I just want to be able to export the code somehow via subversion
<zeth> is there someway of going bzr > launchpad > *somewhere* > subversion ?
<wgrant> A more normal situation is to have users download a release, rather than checkout from the likely unstable VCS.
<intellectronica> zeth: you can use the bzr svn plugin to do that
<wgrant> But intellectronica is correct - bzr-svn will let you push to a Subversion repository.
<zeth> wgrant: it would, but the deps change too much
<wgrant> zeth: How does a VCS help that?
<zeth> wgrant: and i am lazy, I don't want to go and find out how to package for OS X and Windows
<zeth> well, I get the users to have a project directory
<wgrant> A tarball?
<wgrant> No worse than a VCS checkout.
<zeth> which has inside the deps and my app
<zeth> they can just use svn up
<zeth> wgrant: maybe a tarball
<zeth> but I don't want to distribute the deps
<zeth> I think my current approach is okay compromise
<zeth> so bzr-svn is pushing from my local computer to subversion repositry?
<zeth> not from launchpad?
<intellectronica> zeth: correct
<LarstiQ> zeth: hello :)
<zeth> Hi!
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<LarstiQ> zeth: I thought you might be the same person who asked for session chairs at EP, and indeed, I still only know 1 zeth so far ;)
<wgrant> Evening mpt.
<emgent> heya wgrant :)
<mpt> wgrant, how went the bug reporting?
<emgent> someone know why some task opened and some nominated ?
<emgent> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/248674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248674 in ffmpeg "CVE-2008-3162 Stack-based buffer overflow" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<emgent> weird.
<zeth> LarstiQ: same zeth
<zeth> I only know 1 zeth also
<wgrant> emgent: You probably only have privileges over the Dapper and Feisty versions.
<wgrant> Indeed, it is in main in Hardy and Gutsy.
<emgent> wgrant: i'm motu.
<zeth> if one can actually know oneself
<\sh> emgent: IMHO ffmpeg is now main, and not universe/multiverse anymore
<wgrant> So you have no privilege.s
<emgent> argh
<zeth> LarstiQ: who are you, I can't guess from your username sorry
<emgent> ok nice.
<emgent> and ffmpeg-free is in universe
<emgent> true ?
<emgent> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ffmpeg
<emgent> i saw universe.
<LarstiQ> zeth: you asked on Sunday evening in the Reval lobby iirc, I was sitting at a table with Tommi Virtanen and Chris Scholz. Oh, and I declined chairing due to possible video recording and Guido's slide turning.
<\sh> intrepid  	development  	main  	release  	3:0.svn20080206-8ubuntu1   	 None defined   
<\sh> emgent: also main
<emgent> ok thanks \sh 
<\sh> emgent: talk to siretart :)
<wgrant> emgent: Don't use packages.ubuntu.com - it's often out of date, wrong, or generally misleading.
<wgrant> cprov: I don't like this new link to the .changes on PPAs...
<carlos> hi
<zeth> LarstiQ: ah yes, I remember
<carlos> mpt: ping
<zeth> some of the organisation was a bit just-in-time
 * Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> wgrant: is this the one i couldnt' find a few days ago?
<LarstiQ> zeth: quite :)
<wgrant> Hobbsee: It's the one that you shouldn't be able to find at all, lest horrible horrible things happen.
<geser> emgent: check the source package and not a binary one, as source can be in main but the binary in universe
<zeth> lots of assumptions seem to have been made about who was organising what
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh, lovely.  i wonder where it is now..
<zeth> I think people assumed the Lithuanians knew telepathically what had happened in previous years
<geser> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya geser 
<zeth> this was my first europython also
<emgent> geser: thanks 
<Hobbsee> wgrant: WOW.  classy on oh so many levels.
<zeth> next year is different because it follows on from  UK events in the same venue
<Hobbsee> that really is....spectacularly good.
<zeth> so everyone *should* know what to do hopefully
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> It's only for one's own uploads.
<wgrant> But still revealing.
<Hobbsee> well it would be nice if they removed the typo, too
<wgrant> Which?
<Hobbsee> well, 'changesfile' is usually spelt as 'changes file'
<wgrant> The absence of space is not just there - I presume it to be intentional.
<wgrant> (it's on normal SPR pages as well)
<Hobbsee> it's still a bug - launchpad really should be aiming for readable, and giving correct english.
<wgrant> I'm never sure how to best phrase it. changes file? .changes? change file? Urgh.
<Hobbsee> changes file, i'd expect.
<Hobbsee> seeing as there are usually multiple changes
<wgrant> I guess so.
<siretart> \sh: ?
<\sh> siretart: ffmpeg and security -> emgent :) 
<emgent> siretart: check your mail
<emgent> :)
<zeth> okay, so I provide bzr checkout through a launchpad site, and I use the bzr-svn thing to mirror the repo somewhere
<zeth> I think it would be better if launchpad exported in several formats, but the bzr svn thing should work
<mpt> Hobbsee, there is no minimal UI planned
<mpt> but we're publishing APIs to let people write their own clients
<Hobbsee> mpt: why did Rinchen say there would be, then?
<mpt> and their own interfaces
<pep> Hi
<pep> I'm just wondering if it is my browser that bugs or if there is no more drop down menu in the new UI... ?
<pep> when you hover on the launchpad button on the left
<pep> in edge
<andrea-bs> pep: this is the expected behavior
<pep> thank you.
<wgrant> How does one navigate now?
<Hobbsee> one memorises all the URL's?
<pep> then I wonder... how do you access /people, /projects, /sprints or /distros ?
<wgrant> How does one discover the URLs without checking the source or pre-1.0?
<wgrant> pep: Magic, see.
<wgrant> mpt: Any ideas?
<pep> you have to do a fake search or click on register to get the menu on the right as far as I found out ...
<Hobbsee> why are there no links back to launchpad.net, at all?
<pep> which is not realy very handy when you're loking for a team, person or interested on sprints (as project search is on the front page)
<pep> Hobbsee: click on the top-left launchpad icon
<pep> should go back to launchpad.net
<Hobbsee> pep: i did.  it doesn't.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Does it go to the application home?
<mpt> Hobbsee, I'm fixing that today
<Hobbsee> and why does https://edge.launchpad.net/projects/ get a "Projects" breadcrumb, yet the others don't?
<Hobbsee> mpt: oh goody
<pep> Hobbsee: the others do here :/
<wgrant> PillarNames stuffing up the context? How odd.
<pep> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/172727 this is the bug in question.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172727 in launchpad "People page (/people) is too hard to find" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<pep> and taht was with the drop-down menu...
<mpt> pep, I did a fix yesterday that provides access to /people
<pep> Oh right
<pep> is it already in staging?
<mpt> pep, /sprints can be accessed from the Blueprints front page ("Show all sprints and meetings") -- that's not obvious, but it's about as obvious as the menu was
<mpt> Can you give an example of why you'd want to go to /projects or /distros that doesn't involve searching for one?
<pep> well /projects is ok, but when you search for a distro, what do you do?
<pep> search for it in the projects search box?
<pep> I actually had the problem when I wanted to search for a person/team
<pep> but you say it's fiwed so not a problem anymore
<pep> I just thought if someone wants to search for a distro he'll have the same problem.
<mpt> pep, yes, for example <https://edge.launchpad.net/projects/?text=debian>
<pep> ok I see
<pep> i suppose from a launchpad point of view a distro is a project
<pep> thanks for the info
<mpt> pep, we do treat distributions specially (that's why it has a different icon in those search results), but we recognize that people shouldn't need to go to a different page before searching for them
<pep> yes
<wgrant> mpt: So to search for a distro, one can use the project search, but to add a distro bugtask one cannot use the project button?
<pep> I suppose someone who is not familiar with the project will first search for it as a project so it's ok
<mpt> wgrant, nag your friendly local Launchpad Bugs developer to fix bug 1334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1334 in malone ""Also affects:" "Project…" and "Distribution/Package…" links should be merged" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334
<mpt> wgrant, but that that bug isn't fixed yet isn't a reason to make searching for distributions more difficult.
<wgrant> After that long? I doubt it.
<wgrant> Although I did see that bug #7 is targetted to 1.99..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 7 in rosetta "Need help for novice translators" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7
<wgrant> mpt: Gecko 1.9's zoom functionality introduces significant artifacts in the new LP header.
<wgrant> This is probably a bad thing.
<mpt> wgrant, also on my list for fixing today (it's worse in FF2)
<pep> Oh, and I had an unimportant question, just informative, how are projects selected to be in the "Featured projects" list on the main page? Just 17 most active/major projects?
<wgrant> mpt: So I saw.
<mpt> oh?
<wgrant> mpt: The FF2 thing.
<mpt> When did you see it?
<wgrant> You filed a bug about it.
<mpt> well, sure
<mpt> pep, I don't know the answer to that sorry. I know the choice is manual, though.
<pep> Ok, I guess it's just the most notorious projects.. only wondering :)
<Hobbsee> aiee aiee aieee
<mpt> pep, and to answer your earlier question, no, the People fix is not on staging yet
<Hobbsee> mpt: where do i nominate things for releases now?
<Hobbsee> can i?
 * Hobbsee is attempting *not* to use the page find.
<mpt> Hobbsee, erm, I'm pretty sure that hasn't changed at all
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Right underneath the task table.
<wgrant> Right-hand link.
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> mpt: i probalby haven't used it since it moved otu of the actions menu
<mpt> ah
<pep> mpt: I am working on a website, a repository of marketing resources and artwork for ubuntu, via the marketing team, and I am very concerned about UI and usability... I just watched your Usability.odp and found it very interesting!
<pep> :query linuxcrypt
<pep> oops
<pep> back, sorry about that.
<mpt> pep, heh, I'd forgotten about that
<mpt> That was a quick talk I gave at UDS in Boston
<pep> yes I liked it very much because I am precisely trying to make my point about this idea of simplicity
<pep> in the development team that is
<pep> phew, don't know what's wrong with my connection today...
<pep> mpt: I know you're not into the subject, and probably don't have much time, but if you wish you can take a look at my design proposal here http://tinyurl.com/5kue58, it goes aside with the classification system proposal but that's not important... this is a "very quick" mockup http://dicidailleurs.houbsi.org/uploads/file/mockup.png just to show the idea... does it seem ok to you at first look? (it's the first draft)
<mpt> pep, just by glancing at it, I don't understand what it's for
<pep> yeah, you've got to be into the subject I suppose :)
<mpt> A catalogue of marketing documents?
<pep> yes
<pep> sort of
<pep> you can upoad your documents, it is linked with launchpad for translation and review, etc... 
<pep> and this is basically just what the end-user sees on the website, the idea as an upload and a download section only, with a filter search box... keeping it simple
<pep> but nevermind :)
<mpt> ok
<mpt> So just a couple of quick suggestions
<mpt> You have enough columns that you probably want to use the full page width, so try to get rid of the "Links" column
<mpt> and also consider whether some of the columns could be replaced by text in a secondary row for each item.
<pep> I see yes, so not primary classification criteria
<pep> yes, it's all a bit jammed up
<pep> I am also wondering if we should do it in this typical ubuntu theme or in the same color scheme as launchpad, but that's not a real question now :) thanks
<Rinchen> Hobbsee, I didn't say there would be.  I said we're thinking about it.
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: ah.  i must have misread, sorry.
<Rinchen> we've been thinking about it for a while actually.  I hope we do it.
<Hobbsee> i hope so too
<cprov> wgrant: why ?
<jkakar> I miss the 'Simon Says' favicon.  The new one is boring. :)
<jkakar> Also, I'm really enjoying the new user interface... there's a bit of adjustment time going on, as expect with these kinds of changes, but it really is better.
<pep> I agree in both points :)
<pep> mpt: I just re-made a mockup, taking care of your suggestions, I didn't take the time to put content in though, but it's not hard to imagine... if you've got a 20 seconds, please take a look and tell me if it's better or not like this: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/692/mockup3ok0.png
<mpt> pep, +1
<pep> thanks ;)
<stgraber> pep: the search field looks weird, why having it centered ?
<pep> stgraber: why not
<pep> ?
<stgraber> don't know, it's not where I'd look for it :)
<pep> I put it on the right first, but that made a white gap in the middle, which didn't look nice.. then I thought that we want toimplement openID, so I put the openId on the right and the search in the center...
<pep> stgraber: http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/3666/mockup4hr3.png I put it on the right here
<pep> (and forgot openID I just noticed... not sure where I'd put it...)
<stgraber> looks better, I guess it's just the habit to see the search field on the top-right corner :)
<LaserJock> hmm, I like them top left ...
<pep> well I can put the tabs on the right...
<pep> that gave me an idea :)
<pep> LaserJock: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/3948/mockup5ax5.png what do you think of this? search bar on the left... but white gap in the middle...
<LaserJock> pep: I personally like that one the best, but it may be just me
<pep> ok, thanks for your opinion
<oliver_g_> hi
<oliver_g_> is there a way to configure LP so that it by default also shows bugs that are marked as Invalid?
<LaserJock> oliver_g_: not by default, you'll need to use the advanced search function
<oliver_g_> LaserJock: ok, thanks
<newz2000> hi, someone has contacted me about a problem with their launchpad details (they need to change their wiki page). What's the best way for them to ask for help with this?
<newz2000> ah, just found it
<andrea-bs> newz2000: you may find help.launchpad.net/Feedback useful
<newz2000> ok. Thanks.
<pygi> any way to change appointed project and team name?
<pygi> (from "cheezeburger" to "cheezburger" :)
<pygi> and team from cheezeburger-devs to cheezburger-devs :P
<wgrant> pygi: You can rename a team like any person, but projects must be done through the admins.
<pygi> oki, thanks wgrant, so gotta bug someone then :)
<LaserJock> pygi: I can has one? :-)
<wgrant> pygi: Ask a question at the answers.launchpad.net URL in the topic.
<pygi> thanks wgrant :)
<pygi> LaserJock, hehe sure :D
<LaserJock> mmmmm, chezburgers
<pygi> it's actually a bzr serving magic =)
<spm> pygi: that change has been done: https://launchpad.net/cheezburger
<pygi> spm, saw it already, that was fast :)
<pygi> thank you :)
<spm> pygi: my pleasure!
<emgent> edge.l.o graphic is final ?
<emgent> s/o/n/
<pento> Trying to look at a file in the mysql source on launchpad, it's coming up with an error to report it here. So, here I am. :) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/revision/2512.68.1?filter_file_id=sp1f-mysqlslap.c-20051130000206-7t375hf5mtlqof5xd4nj76yckxvxykhv&file_id=sp1d-client-2kqe24jqdkerkil52x5pqhisz76wzwky
<mwhudson> oh yes, that kind of request is very very very slow with branches like mysql :(
<pento> Heh, alrighty. Is there a better way I can browse the source tree, then? Other than checking it out?
<mwhudson> well, it'
<mwhudson> s the 'revision touching the given file' that is slow
<mwhudson> browsing around normally should work
<pento> Erm, I thought I was browsing normally? From https://code.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1 , click on "Browse code", then click on the "Latest Rev" for any file.
<mwhudson> oh, that would be a bug
<mwhudson> !
<mwhudson> hm
<DnaX> hi
<mwhudson> hi
<DnaX> I have a problem with pot template for traductions in launchpad (sorry for bad english)
<DnaX> I upload it but in 5 days is deleted...
<DnaX> without motive
<DnaX> so?
<mwhudson> i'm afraid i don't know much about translations at all
<mwhudson> danilos: ping?
<DnaX> mwhudson: ok ;)
#launchpad 2008-07-16
<mpt> DnaX, either danilos or jtv will be able to tell you what happened. I think neither of them are around at the moment, but they should be in less than 12 hours.
<mpt> emgent, it's never final. :-) Why do you ask?
<DnaX> ok
<DnaX> thanks for now
<mwhudson> DnaX: perhaps asking a question at answers.launchpad.net/rosetta would be a good idea
<emgent> mpt: i dont like it :)
<emgent> mpt: I also removed from Launchpad beta testers (for now), I cant see it :)
<ScottK> emgent: So far you aren't the only one to come here and say that.
<ScottK> It doesn't appear to have mattered much.
<emgent> argh 
<mpt> ScottK, it's been just over 26 hours. Please excuse us if some of the fixes take a couple of days.
 * emgent confident in the next updates graphs
<ScottK> mpt: I haven't gotten the feeling that there will be fixes.
<ScottK> mpt: The response seemed to me to be "We did a usability study and we know this is better. You'll get used to it."
<ScottK> mpt: But I'm loving no CSS on my phone.  I need to figure out how to do that in Konqueror.
<mpt> ScottK, I'm sorry that the user testing was cited a bit misleadingly there. To have used user testing for the new designs, we would need to test much more often than we have budget for at the moment.
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Well you know I think LP U/I is headed in the wrong direction and has been for some time.  So far I'm not suprised.
 * ScottK will get by.
<mpt> So to some extent we expect people complaining about changes just because they're changes, but some of the points are certainly valid, e.g. the maintained packages list being too hard to get to, so we're fixing that.
<ScottK> mpt: I fundamentally dislike the concept of scattering links all over the page so it's hard to figure out where to go to do any particular thing until you've done it enough times to know.
<ScottK> So I think this latest design is a fundamental and significant step in the wrong direction.
<ScottK> Picking at it won't change that.
<rockstar> ScottK, what parts of Launchpad do you use the most?
<ScottK> I'm an Ubuntu developer.  So I use package and bug stuff.
<ScottK> I don't use code at all.
<ScottK> I use blueprints a little.
<LaserJock> ScottK: the scattering bit is indeed something that makes it more difficult to use
<ScottK> LaserJock: They did a usability study.  You'll get used to it. ;-)
<LaserJock> until the next time it's changed maybe
<LaserJock> it'd be one thing if it stayed put
<LaserJock> though I don't doubt for some people the new design is more usable
<LaserJock> but my guess is that hardcore users find it more troublesome
<mpt> It has nothing to do with the usability study
<mpt> But it at least gives us the *possibility* of fixing the problems where people just assumed Launchpad didn't have a feature, because it was hiding in the Actions menu.
<LaserJock> well, I'm very much less concerned about UI than I am about "real" bugs and missing bits
<beuno> ScottK, I think the process of finding a good middle-ground for in interface is taking a bit longer then expected
<LaserJock> mpt: I like the main tabs
<LaserJock> I just have problem with multiple rows of tabs
<pygi> 3D tabs!
<mpt> LaserJock, yeah, we're working on reducing those
<pygi> here's one usability issue
<pygi> if I'm at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/cheezburger, and I click the launchpad button
<pygi> I'd expect to go back to https://edge.launchpad.net
<pygi> and not https://code.edge.launchpad.net
 * ScottK agrees with LaserJock.  I think it'd be much better to fix infrastructure then flop the U/I around on a quarterly basis.
<mpt> pygi, I was hoping to fix that yesterday, but spent all my time on IE7 instead. I'll have a go today.
<pygi> mpt, :)
<LaserJock> mpt: is there any thought on moving the tags display to higher in the bug report
<LaserJock> mpt: I'd love to have it near the title
<mpt> ScottK, agreed. The last major change was nearly two years ago. I hope from now on we can concentrate more on the small problems.
<mpt> LaserJock, hmm, that would move the description further down. Are tags really more useful than the description?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> if a description is that long I'm gonna be scrolling anyway
<LaserJock> if I need to see the tags I want to see it on the first screen
<mars> mpt, I'll take pygi's issue.  Do you have a bug for it?
<ScottK> mpt: Maybe just because major stuff gets done to stuff I use a lot (like the package history page) it feels more often to me.
<ScottK> mpt: I'd rather you went back to pre-beta and started from there
<ScottK> But I need to go eat dinner.
<LaserJock> mpt: most of the bugs I've been reading lately have had the tags below the first page
<LaserJock> I think if you were to move the "Update description/tags" butten along with the tags up to the top of the description it'd be good
<pygi> mars, if that question was for me, no, I haven't filled a bug
<mpt> mars, bug 247423
<ubottu> mpt: Bug 247423 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/247423 is private
<mpt> ah, doesn't need to be private any more
<pygi> ah, private bugs :p
<beuno> ew, Not allowed pages look ugly
<mpt> bug 247423
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247423 in launchpad "Difficult to get to Launchpad front page from app front pages" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247423
<mpt> I'm queasy about making the "Launchpad" link change the tab you're on, though
<mpt> That's breaking the pattern of how the hierarchy works
<LaserJock> I think I remember fighting over a similar bug a couple years ago
<LaserJock> :-)
<mpt> ah yes
<beuno> mpt, I think I'd expect to go to the homepage too instead of the app when clicking on LP logo
<mpt> LaserJock, we've had a problem with commit messages, but if we hadn't, I would have marked that bug fixed a few days ago :-)
<mpt> one moment
<LaserJock> I just find that a lot of the time I click on things in Launchpad and it takes me unexpected places
<mpt> bug 224833
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224833 in launchpad "Navigating from a project bug list back to all bugs is difficult." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224833
<mpt> soren, that bug's fixed now
<mpt> er, *so* that bug's fixed now
<mpt> Making "Launchpad" go back to the Launchpad front page would unfix it.
<pygi> beuno, ++
<LaserJock> I'd really love to see a "this is how we designed Launchpad to work" doc
<LaserJock> if I could figure how the thinking/philosophy behind it I think I'd make better clicking choices :-)
<pygi> then we could argue, and tell you what you did wrong :p
<thumper> mpt: where are the drop down menus?
<thumper> mpt: are they gone for good?
<thumper> mpt: because it isn't obvious from the front page where to create a team
<mpt> thumper, that's fixed in mainline
<thumper> mpt: which is in the "registry" but that page goes to /projects
<beuno> mpt, well, you can click on the "bugs" tab, and that would take you back to all bugs.  Navigation does need some deep discussion though...
<mpt> beuno, click on the "bugs" tab from where?
<mpt> Remember that the Launchpad front page is (at least currently) one of the least useful pages on the site.
<beuno> mpt, right. Just read it through, ignore me  :)
<mpt> It seems much more likely that someone is going to want to go back to https://code.launchpad.net/ or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ than to https://launchpad.net/
<beuno> bugs.lp.net is pretty useless too
<mpt> True, but at least it has a workable search
<LaserJock> I want it to go to launchpad.net
<LaserJock> if I click on Ubuntu I expect to go to launchpad.net/ubuntu
<beuno> yes, and let's not even get into search now  :)
<LaserJock> not *.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<pygi> yes
<mpt> LaserJock, agreed on that
<mpt> mars, now *that* you could fix
<LaserJock> though it would be nice to have an easy way to get to bugs.lp.net/ubuntu from a bug page
<mpt> Ah, I have a cunning plan to fix that
<LaserJock> it's just that when I click on "Ubuntu" I expect the main ubuntu page
<LaserJock> but I *also* want *.lp.net/ubuntu available
<LaserJock> basically I want my cake and eat it too :p
<LaserJock> I know a lot of people like navigate-via-URL but I really do prefer clicking
<LaserJock> mpt: is there a reason why I can't search for source packages from bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu like I can from launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<LaserJock> any why in heaven's name is Release Critical bugs below the gigantic Tags list on bugs.lp.net/ubuntu ?
<LaserJock> I'd never find it there
<mpt> LaserJock, no, it's just that those pages haven't been designed yet
<mpt> (by "those pages" I mean the main Bugs page for a project)
<LaserJock> I see
<LaserJock> "Key Contacts" is also a bit weird in Ubuntu's case at least
<LaserJock> only 1 out of 3 are really contactable entities
<LaserJock> wow, so PPAs have now reached the size of Main :-)
<LaserJock> mpt: do you happen to know if there's anything in the work on Mentoring? is it going to go the way of the calendar? :-)
<mpt> LaserJock, no idea
<emgent> mpt: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38517
<emgent> please take a look
<pep> Is it normal that the new, horizontal browse-tabs, dissappear on the https://edge.launchpad.net/~user/+activate-ppa page? Because it stays for Profile / Related Software / Karma...
<emgent> mpt: only sabdfl (registry team admin) and launchpad-admin can remove my team. Can you remove it?
<mpt> emgent, no, sorry, I'm not a Launchpad admin
<mpt> pep, it's "normal" as in it always happens, but it's not "normal" as in desired. It's bug 246728.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246728 in launchpad "The Personal Package Archive actions menu should be removed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246728
<pep> mpt: ok, I should have looked for a bug.
<emgent> Rinchen: can you take a look ?
<emgent> mpt: ok np thanks :)
<mpt> Rinchen's off for the evening
<emgent> argh ok.
<emgent> i will wait.
<vadi2> How can I make a new poll in a team? I only see a "Show polls" link, and no "Add polls" one. help didn't give any results either
<mpt> vadi2, you need to be a team admin to create a poll
<vadi2> oh, ok
<Somerandomname> Hello is this the place to report a bug?
<spiv> A bug about Launchpad?
<Somerandomname> I believe so? or is launchpad the reporting method for wubi?
<Somerandomname> im a tad confused on the feedback portion of this find.
<spiv> If you have a bug in wubi, then you probably want to report it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi
<Somerandomname> Thanks sorry.
<spiv> Not a problem.
 * Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> mpt: isn't the latest release of a package supposed to be the latest release, in the latest ubuntu version?
<Hobbsee> ie, not a backport?
 * Hobbsee wonders who introduced that regression.
<Hobbsee> and why does the subscriber list also show people who no longer use launchpad?
<Hobbsee> surely if their accoutns are disabled, they are no longer subscribed to the bug, which is misleading.
<geser> Hobbsee: bug #248223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248223 in malone "People with deactivated accounts still shown in bug subscriber list (dup-of: 238493)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238493 in launchpad "Deactivated account still appear in 'subscribers'-portlet" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238493
<gnomefreak> ok really guys wth is wrong with me sending emails to bug reports. they work as long as i dont change status or importance
<gnomefreak> i didnt get a failure so far but my comment isnt on the bug report
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Did you sign the emails?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: always
<wgrant> Is the signature valid?
<wgrant> Not broken by wrapping?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: yes i assume its good. and i turned off wrrapper to fix the quote issue
<gnomefreak> my key works for packaging and email without status changes
<wgrant> But it's not known to be good for signing emails.
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/248797/+activity
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248797 in firefox-3.0 "google search disappears in firefox" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<gnomefreak> wgrant: it should be good it has worked prior to new UI in LP
<wgrant> Hm?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: I doubt the UI could have anything to do with it.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: im not saying it is but thats when it started failing
<wgrant> Can you verify the signature on the email?
<gnomefreak> how do i tell if key is valid
<wgrant> I never mentioned the key.
<gnomefreak> you mentioned signiture i assumed you meant my key
<wgrant> I meant the signature.
<gnomefreak> it didnt sign it
<gnomefreak> why?
<gnomefreak> yes it did
<gnomefreak> UNTRUSTED Good signature from John Vivirito <ubuntu.ase@gmail.com> 
<wgrant> You cannot change anything in a bug without a valid signature...
<wgrant> Is that the email as it was transmitted?
<gnomefreak> wait a minute i have to readd my key i had removed that email address
<gnomefreak> i was told i didnt have to reload my key to tbird or LP
<gnomefreak> no thats not right either that address was removed from key and i had to redo tbird so used updated key
<wgrant> Did you upload the key to keyserver.ubuntu.com or another keyserver in that network/
<gnomefreak> i dont remember what one i think ubuntu.com but let me check
<gnomefreak> keyserver.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> that would be the one
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> You probably need to poke some LP person to check logs.
<wgrant> But I've known Thunderbird to do stupid wrapping things before.
<gnomefreak> thats fixable in the preferneces
<wgrant> Maybe not entirely. TB does strange, strange things.
<gnomefreak> im assuming i would get a failure email and i hadnt gotten that either
<gnomefreak> maybe during n-m update
<wgrant> Maybe not if the signature was bad.
<gnomefreak> i was offline for a minute
<gnomefreak> ok resent im thinking n-m kicked me during update and it was around same time i think
<gnomefreak> ok brb need to reboot
<gnomefreak> this is just flat out pissing me off everyday i tweak something to fix it and still doesnt work.
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<gnomefreak> im checking another bug i replied to without changing the status
<gnomefreak> to see if it signed it
<gnomefreak> ok wth
<gnomefreak> none of them went through at all
<gnomefreak> wgrant: using PGP/MIME should work right?
<gnomefreak> that setting shouldnt affect the signing for LP email
<geser> gnomefreak: have you tried sending a signed message to an other address of yours and checking the signature?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: PGP/MIME is a very different type of signature... why wouldn't it affect it?
<gnomefreak> geser: i just did waiting for reply
<gnomefreak> wgrant: it shouldnt affect it for LP should it?
<gnomefreak> i dont see any rason it would
<gnomefreak> reason
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Maybe LP doesn't support it, or Enigmail does it badly!?
<gnomefreak> asac: dont you use PGP/MIME to sign your email?
<gnomefreak> it didnt sign the email to a friend
<gnomefreak> for some reason using PGP/MIME doesnt sign messages at all it asks for password for the key but never uses it
<wgrant> That there could be your problem.
<gnomefreak> im sending one now without PGP/MIME
<gnomefreak> just resent with status new
<gnomefreak> if works i change it back
<gnomefreak> give me a few minutes and ill let you know if it helped
<gnomefreak> ok still no comment on bug report from mee and still no failure email from LP
 * gnomefreak should get failure email if email doesnt go through
<geser> gnomefreak: and you get a good signature when you send yourself a signed message?
<gnomefreak> any LP admins here yet. i would like someone to check logs for me since i cant get an email to go through and not getting failure notis
<gnomefreak> geser: i did when i sent to a friend 
<geser> hmm
<gnomefreak> 06:48 <      gnomefreak+> let me know if it changes when you get it
<gnomefreak> 06:49 <          ikonia+> got you
<gnomefreak> 06:50 <          ikonia+> key included this time
<gnomefreak> he meant inline since that is what i asked him to look for
<gnomefreak> this has been going on for week or 2 and its kind of making my work a bit time costly at this time sinc ei have so many bugs to deal with (1000+ bugs)
<ignas> hi
<ignas> schooltool is using PPA for releases, is there a way to link PPA packages to the relevant series using add ubuntu package or as plain releases?
<beuno> mpt, mornin'
<beuno> very nice job on the UI marathon, it looks great  :)
 * ignas likes the new design too
<beuno> mpt, there is one problem though, on the home page, the "new look" news links to a 404
<gnomefreak> wgrant: i have no choice at this time to think my issue is anything but LP
<wgrant> ignas: No. You'd think one could link to it inside a release, but apparently no LP dev has thought to do that yet.
<ignas> I see
<wgrant> What was wrong with using the usual logo for the favicon?
<gnomefreak> can someone ping me when Lpo admins wake up/get to work/feels like helping?
<gnomefreak> this is messed up i can send to person but not LP
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Perhaps ask a question at the URL in the topic.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> anyswers or help?
<gnomefreak> s/anyswers/answers
<wgrant> gnomefreak: answers.
<gnomefreak> thankws
<gnomefreak> i just opened help and its just a help page
<wgrant> As would seem to make sense.
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: can you please send an email to help@bugs.launchpad.net and tell me if you're getting a response?
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: we've had a few similar problems. i still don't know what's the cause, but i hope to have an answer soon
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: yep right now ill write one up real fast
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: you can just send an empty email. should be real fast :)
<gnomefreak> oops
<intellectronica> ?
<gnomefreak> well i wrote in it fo i can keep it as reference
<intellectronica> cool
<gnomefreak> i got email of question i added to answers
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: if you don't get a reply in the next 10 minutes, then it's bad, but at least you're in good company :-/
<gnomefreak> bad for who? LP or me?
<asac> gnomefreak: i use mutt ... which uses pgp/mime iirc
<gnomefreak> asac: mutt is too much trouble to set up :(
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: bad for you, because you can't use the email interface, and for us, because we have to fix it
<asac> gnomefreak: sure. pgp/mime should i hope
<asac> (in enigmail)
<gnomefreak> pgp/mime fails in LP and people emails
<gnomefreak> it was failing to sign any message
<gnomefreak> so i changed option to not use it and it signs messages
<asac> gnomefreak: how does it fail?
<gnomefreak> asac: it doesnt sign them at all inline nor attachment
<gnomefreak> we need to update enigmail as well since we are 6 point releases behind
<gnomefreak> its not 0.95.6 and we have 0.95.0
<gnomefreak> s/not.now
<asac> gnomefreak: yea i know ... but that shouldnt break pgp/mime
<gnomefreak> asac: agreed
<gnomefreak> asac: this has been like this for a week or 2
<gnomefreak> closer to 2
<asac> gnomefreak: i just tested. works fine here 
<asac> both: inline + pgp/mime
<gnomefreak> for some reason it doesnt here in tbird with enigmail
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: i got a reply
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: good news, so you don't have a problem using the email interface, but something more specific (to do with the emails you're sending, i guess)
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: its works for proplr i dont see why it wont work for LP
<gnomefreak> people even
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: can i maybe have a look at one of these emails?
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: sure, one i sent to LP or you want a personal one?
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: one you sent to LP
<gnomefreak> k
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: you can just paste the raw message at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gnomefreak> i am
<intellectronica> cool
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/1073271
<gnomefreak> that is the one without pgp/mime
<gnomefreak> same with pgp/mime  but when i sent pgp/mime the person did not get my key once i disabled pgp/mime he got the sig
<gnomefreak> matter of fact i think i sent email to asac this morning or yesterday using pgp/mime
<gnomefreak> so he shouldnt see the sig.
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: can you please paste the complete raw message (with headers and everything)?
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> no i cant :( it wont allow me to copy the header
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Ctrl+U.
<intellectronica> really? what mail program are you using?
<gnomefreak> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: tbird
<asac> gnomefreak: ctrl+u should work like wgrant said
<intellectronica> what they said
<gnomefreak> it did
<gnomefreak> waiting for pastebin to load
<gnomefreak> this is one without pgp/mime
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/1073275
<gnomefreak> with pgp/mime looks same http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/1073279
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: thank you for helping
<gnomefreak> headers didnt tell me too much if there was an issue or not
<pep> Hi, we created our team mailing list after the teams was created and I'm wondering if everyone has subscribed... is there a way to see who has subscibed to a launchpad mailing list?
<intellectronica> barry: do you know the answer?
<barry> pep: no, but there's an open bug on this and i'm hoping we'll address this soon
<pep> Ah very well :)
<pep> thank you
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: did you need any more info from me while im here?
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: nothing, thanks. no clue what the problem is yet, though
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: ok thanks i wish i knew
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: im trying one without status changes
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: oh well i tried but same thing, sorry thought i would try to see if it gave me a failure email
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: i doubt that this is the problem. i can submit the identical mail successfully to staging, so i guess it's to do with the signature or something
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: as far as i know its good, if you can think of things i can do to find out for sure please let me know
<gnomefreak> even the header says its good
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: oh, it definitely does verify. don't know, it's a mystery. i'll continue trying and let you know
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: if you feel like starting a question so that i can track this it would be awesome
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: thanks if you need anything from me please let me know if im not here you can email me at the address on those headers/emails i gave you
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: already did
<gnomefreak> let me find it
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: oh cool. url?
<intellectronica> sure
<gnomefreak> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/39396
<gnomefreak> filed ~2hours ago
<gnomefreak> im thinking its enigmail the more i think abou tit
<gnomefreak> about it
<geser> gnomefreak: have you an other mail client you could test?
<gnomefreak> geser: not yet right now im looking for someone with tbird+enigmail to see if thiers works
<gnomefreak> i need to find out if claws uses enigmail or a plugin
<gnomefreak> well damn Hobbsee doesnt have  a problem with same set up
<gnomefreak> that leaves me thinking that its my key but it says my signature is good
<gnomefreak> ill see if claws works
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: i don't have a problem with that setup and that message, and i could verify your signature without a problem
<gnomefreak> claws seems to be a bit messed up atm.
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: Hobbsee are you on intrepid or hardy?
<intellectronica> hardy
<gnomefreak> if she is on hardy ill reboot to hardy partition and try ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: intrepid, but i usualy use hardy
<gnomefreak> :(
<Hobbsee> i don't think i've ever had a problem
<gnomefreak> i was hoping gpg was messd up in hardy
 * Hobbsee smashes launchpad witha  brick
<Hobbsee> what do you mean i don't have access?
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+reassign comes up that i'm forbidden
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: dont feel bad i dont have access to anythig including email to lp
<Hobbsee> so i'm forbidden from changing the owner of the team, from me to someone else.
<gnomefreak> ill try on my hardy partition maybe it works there
 * Hobbsee can pick the person, hit change, tehn gets that screen
 * Hobbsee is sure that used to work, too
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: ok now im really confused
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: it works fine in Hardy see bug 249082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249082 in ubuntu "This is a test bug please dont close it or change anything" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249082
<gnomefreak> i set up bug to track and test
<gnomefreak> maybe gnupg is messed up in Intrepid
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: please please please use staging.launchpad.net for testing if at all possible
<gnomefreak> never heard of it
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: staging has the latest code, and a daily copy of the data, but it's only used for testing (the data you change goes away after the daily copy)
<intellectronica> so you can test the latest code without polluting the db
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: so, the problems goes away on a certain client setup (tb + enigmail on hardy) and only manifests itself on intrepid?
<gnomefreak> removing the info from this bug isnt best idea since it may be needed for further info
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: yes
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: well, looks like you've discovered an ubutnu/thunderbird/enigmail bug
<gnomefreak> maybe ill move ~/.gnupg over to intrepid from hardy
<intellectronica> maybe asac will have an idea?
<intellectronica> anyway, it would be a good idea to report it
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: agreed
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: however, i must say that from looking at the message you pasted earlier, i can't see what the problem is. it looks fine to me, and i can submit it without a problem
<gnomefreak> but since i am on mozilla team ill know its there ;)
<intellectronica> huh :)
<gnomefreak> maybe removing ubuntu.ase@gmailDOTcom
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: the bug would be against a mozilla app and im sure i wont forget the bug and i will end up looking into it but i might report it incase i dont get to it this week
<geser> does LP also check the email address and not just the signature?
<gnomefreak> geser: good question.
<intellectronica> geser: yes, it checks the From too
<gnomefreak> do the from and address on key have to be same?
 * gnomefreak thinking removing that above address from gpg key might have spawned this
<geser> gnomefreak: that wouldn't explain why on hardy it works and not on intrepid as LP uses in both cases the same key
<geser> unless you have your TB configured differently between hardy and intrepid
<gnomefreak> it has differnt ~/.gnupg but since i updated servers i guess it wouldnt matter
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: yes, you have to have a public key coresponding to the From uploaded to LP
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: anyway, as i said, i could verify your message based on one of the keys you have, so that's not the problem
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: so i have to add all my emails that i would reply on LP from?
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: and anyway you said yourself that it works for you on hardy
<gnomefreak> yes about to compare gpg.conf
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: no, you just have to upload the key you're using to your launchpad account
<gnomefreak> it already is and i was told after changing it last week i didnt need to re upload to LP
<gnomefreak> just to key servers
<geser> intellectronica: doesn't it contradict what you said about the From checking?
<intellectronica> geser: no. we check the from to determine who you are, then check that the signature is with a key that you've uploaded to your lp account, but that signature doesn't have to have the address in the From
<mrevell> gmb, ping
<gmb> mrevell: Koennen Ich Ihren hilfe?
<mrevell> gmb, Hello Graham. I don't speak German, I'm afraid.
<intellectronica> mrevell: that wasn't german. it's swahili
<geser> intellectronica: ah, I understood it that the From is checked against the UID on the key. What you said makes more sense.
<Odd_Bloke> So I'm trying to resubmit a merge proposal on Edge (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/pqm/rename-test-strings/+merge/457) and I get told that I don't have permissions to do so.  It's my branch, presumably it's wrong?
<parumi> hi, my project subversion can not be imported.  see the logs: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/clam/trunk  many GB downloaded but gets restarted every 26-28 hours.
<parumi> now the sysadmin of our subversion urges me to stop the imports (is taking too much bandwidth too much time)
<parumi> so my question is, could we try a different approach to import our repo? maybe if I put a tarball available?
<pep> Mhh.. a user can't determine one of his preffered languages as his primary or main language can he?
<parumi> I hope I'm asking at the right place. Are launchpad admins in this channel?
<pep> parumi: yes, just wait :)
<Odd_Bloke> There's a bug somewhere, because production will allow me to do it. :)
<intellectronica> parumi: you could upload it yourself. use the bzr-svn plugin to get the code and turn it into a bzr repo, then push it to launchpad yourself
<intellectronica> parumi: but it sounds like you've got huge branches. how come?
<pep> intellectronica: any idea on my preffered language question? i'm wondering if you can set one of them as the main one... if not I'll file a question...
<intellectronica> pep: i think i missed your question about language. can you please remind me?
<intellectronica> pep: ah got it, nm
<pep> well a user can determine a short list of preffered languages... I personally have english, english UK, french and german.... but is it possible to set one of them as the main one?
<intellectronica> pep: no, i don't think so. that might make sense, though, so feel free to file a bug
<pep> ok, I was going to make it but wanted to double-check first
<pep> thaks
<pep> thanks*
<parumi> any admin around to take a look at my question above? thanks!
<andrea-bs> parumi: please, use https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for administration questions
<cyberixae> I think I'm lacking a bug status type
<cyberixae> The problem is that the bug is in an upstream library
<cyberixae> so it is not a bug in the piece of software it was originally reported to
<cyberixae> so the status has been set to "invalide" for that piece of software
<cyberixae> -e
<cyberixae> but then the users of the software can not find the reason for their problem because the bug report is not displayed for them
<andrea-bs> cyberixae: so you want to switch back the status to Confirmed/New for the upstream bug?
<cyberixae> This is the case
<cyberixae> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/237300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237300 in wine "main window disappears from the Window list" [Undecided,New] 
<cyberixae> The issue was first reported for pq Ubuntu package because this was used when the problem first appeared.
<cyberixae> The problem also appeared in a part of gnome-panel so the bug was reported for gnome-panel
<cyberixae> Then it turned out that the bug was in wine
<cyberixae> A remote bug watch was added for wine Bugzilla
<cyberixae> but the bug ofcourse existed also in Wine Ubuntu package
<cyberixae> Now the bug has been fixed at Wine upstream
<cyberixae> but for some unknown reason the bug watch doesn't notice this
<cyberixae> also the bug exists in the Ubuntu package because it hasn't been updated
<cyberixae> and the bug bothers pq users and some might think it is a gnome-panel bug
<cyberixae> so it might be usefull for the bug report to be visible at the bug trackers for pq and gnome-panel too even, if it is not a bug in those projects
<andrea-bs> cyberixae: when you report a bug, Invalid ones are listed anyhow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pq/+filebug
<andrea-bs> cyberixae: try to insert "main window disappears from the Window list" as summary and click on "continue"
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: using a different key seems to work now, i just wish i didnt have to and i wish i new what was issue with it
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: thanks for helping look into it
<gnomefreak>  /win 10
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: no worries. let me know if/when you find out what the problem was
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: i will thanks
<cyberixae> I know the users will be informed at the point when they try to refile the bug, but some users might just browse the list of open bugs.
<mrevell> leonardr, Hey, do you have five mins to talk to me?
<leonardr> mrevell: sure
<Stavros> how can i upload some files to my project/
<ToyKeeper> Stavros: Register a release (or go to an existing release), then "Add download file".
<Stavros> ToyKeeper: where do i register a release? :/
<Stavros> oh got it, thanks
<ToyKeeper> Oh, sweet.  My suggestion got implemented and I didn't even notice.  ;P
<Stavros> what was it?
<ToyKeeper> There is also a link to add files for each release on the +download page.
<ToyKeeper> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/161187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 161187 in launchpad "not obvious how to add a download file for a new release" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ToyKeeper> Oh, nevermind.  I guess it's still the same as it was.  It still has no links to register a new release.
<mtaylor> oh launchpad gods... the branch activity/push emails are great, but is there any way to get the push email to show the rolled up diff rather than email-per-commit? 
<fawek> hello :)
<fawek> can anybody tell me, why SVN imports on Launchpad last so long?
<fawek> i started an import about uhm.. 3 weeks ago
<fawek> and since then, the import is still in progress
<Rinchen> mwhudson_, ^^
<mwhudson_> fawek: which import?
<fawek> phpbb SVN
<fawek> https://launchpad.net/phpbb
<fawek> so, any idea?
<mwhudson_> fawek: sorry, only just got up, so was fetching breakfast :)
 * mwhudson_ looks
<fawek> sure, np :)
<mwhudson> fawek: so you mean https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/phpbb/2.0 https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/phpbb/3.0 ?
<fawek> exactly
<mwhudson> fawek: so we usually only import the trunk branch
<mwhudson> fawek: because the import tool we use doesn't preserve branching information
<fawek> hmm
<fawek> okay, understand
<mwhudson> so if you import a trunk and a branch separately the will have, from bzr's point of view, entirely unrelated histories
<fawek> ok
<fawek> thanks anyway for information
<LEW21> mwhudson, so what about this: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38712 ?
<mwhudson> fawek: we don't seem to have a phpbb trunk import currently...
<mwhudson> LEW21: ah hah
<mwhudson> i should also point out that SF are blocking our import machines at the moment :/
<mwhudson> so nothing is actually going to happen with these imports until that gets cleared up
<LEW21> phpBB's SVN is not on SF
<mwhudson> oh good
<mwhudson> LEW21: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/phpbb/trunk
<mwhudson> you many want to subsribe
 * mwhudson afk briefly
<LEW21> Thanks :D
 * mwhudson fiddles about with the answer tracker
<mwhudson> we've got to get better and dealing with our backlog of import requests
<LEW21> :)
<wgrant> Did somebody forget to put an announcement about the downtime before the downtime, or did they give an incorrect announcement with 2 hours notice?
<Rinchen> wgrant, we forgot.  The person who normally does it is not here.
<wgrant> Rinchen: So is it happening in an hour, which is late 16th, not early 16th?
<Rinchen> wgrant, yes. It's my fault. Tom had issues with WP so I wrote the announcement. I'll fix that.
<wgrant> Rinchen: Great, it got me rather confused.
<Rinchen> wgrant, thanks for the catch.  I've updated it
<Rinchen> normally we put out those items at least a week in advance
<Rinchen> these last few weeks have been a moving target though
<wgrant> IIRC 1.2.6 was just a few hours.
<wgrant> That's much more clear - thanks.
<wgrant> So there's going to be no escaping the new UI?
<Rinchen> wgrant, you are correct. 
<wgrant> The UI is being rolled out two weeks after it first appears, whereas the 1.0 UI took months?
<Rinchen> on the short notice
<Rinchen> I just checked the timestamps
<wgrant> If you do want to be the centre of the software world, you should be giving more notice, really...
<Rinchen> Yes, we should.
<wgrant> Rather than telling everybody that you're going to shut down open source development for some hours an hour before you do it.
<Rinchen> You also know we're moving towards not bringing down LP at all during upgrades
<wgrant> Right.
<Rinchen> And also implementing site-wide notifications
<Rinchen> so, there is work going on there
<wgrant> And has been for a couple of years now.
<wgrant> It's been coming RSN for a real long time.
<Rinchen> I've also requested that the next round of UI updates this fall are sent out for community comment earlier
<Rinchen> there have been scheduling and technical issues 
<wgrant> Sending select community members a mockup of a page that isn't even in 1.99 doesn't really count, right.
<wgrant> Are you planning to have every page comply with the new 2.0 UI stuff for 2.0?"
<Rinchen> that's the plan.  We missed some items that won't be ready until next week
<Rinchen> and we're still finding some issues with pages that don't get much traffic
<wgrant> s/some/most/?
<Rinchen> product pages are the biggest
<wgrant> I haven't seen many new-look pages.
<ScottK> So far I've only noticed one user mention that they liked the new pages better than the old.
<LaserJock> I've seen 2 I think
<wgrant> A lot of the resistance will just be against change in general, but there are many legitimate issues...
<ScottK> I'd like change for the better.  I just don't see a lot of it.
<wgrant> (why do the branches say they are public when nobody seems to be meant to know about private branches?)
<ScottK> The way the site runs without CSS or images is definitely better than it used to be.
<Rinchen> I would recommend raising MOTU concerns through your Ubuntu contact as another means of resolution.
<LaserJock> heh
<ScottK> Rinchen: I think the entire direction is bad.  It's not going to change.
<beuno> wgrant, that's so you know that you're viewing a private branch
<Rinchen> In our next round of updates we're going to be focusing on distro related activities more (at least that is the intent) and not focus as much on project changes.
<ScottK> Rinchen: I've already been told that my opinions are by definition not credible because I don't think it's getting better.
<ScottK> When the development community nullifies bad news as inherently invalid, the odds of improvement aren't good.
 * wgrant disappears to work, where we still use SourceForge. At least LP is still better than SF.
<ScottK> I'm a particular fan of the practice of editing bugs users file into something other than what the user filed and then marking them invalid because the bug is wrong.
<ScottK> At least on SF I can find stuff because it doesn't move.
<ScottK> Although I agree the LP is much better in most respects.
<wgrant> ScottK: Right. The UI is awful, but it doesn't mutate into something completely different every few months.
<LaserJock> I wonder what SF looked like the first couple years
<ScottK> Dunno, but LP is 4 years old now.
<LaserJock> I haven't been around FLOSS long enough to remember I don't think
<beuno> sourceforge seems to have changed quite a lot
<beuno> http://web.archive.org/web/20000305051601/http://sourceforge.net/
<beuno> http://web.archive.org/web/20010301155219/http://sourceforge.net/
<mwhudson> their iptables have certainly changed :/
<beuno> http://web.archive.org/web/20030324212248/http://sourceforge.net/
<LaserJock> Rinchen: some distro-focused releases would probably help a lot
<LaserJock> Rinchen: for instance only 18 motu-tagged bugs have been fixed
<Rinchen> LaserJock, indeed.  kiko and I would like to bring focus back to the distro
<LaserJock> I think much of the present angst is because we see a lot of effort going into things that don't help us (or at least we don't see any benefit)
<LaserJock> so changing the UI around with no or very little benefit makes developers an unhappy lot
<LaserJock> I'd hate to get to the point where somebody decides to launch bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> you mean relaunch :-D
<LaserJock> well, yeah
<mwhudson> well, one pipe dream hope is that the apis will mean that people who really heavily use launchpad (like ~ubuntu-qa) can invent their own interfaces as they need it
<Rinchen> There's a strategy to how we decide what get's developer time and what doesn't.   For MOTU, the best thing is to contact your Ubuntu rep (Daniel is it?) and ensure they know what your priorities are, and why.
<elmo> LaserJock: err, except seriously, who thinks bugzilla is in any way shape or form better?
<LaserJock> mwhudson: which sort of makes sense, except we should *have* to make our own interface, we have better things to do
<Rinchen> LaserJock, of course, telling us doesn't hurt either 
<mwhudson> outside the constraints of a browser, and outside of the fact that newbies and advanced people have to use the same page
<ScottK> Rinchen: It's siretart_ now.
<mwhudson> but yeah, more love for the distro coming
<LaserJock> Rinchen: I was the MOTU rep for over a year and I talked a fair amount about this stuff
<LaserJock> Rinchen: and I got 18 bugs fixed in that amount of time
<Rinchen> sorry ScottK, I mean to say your canonical Ubuntu rep
<ScottK> Rinchen: MOTU doesn't have such a thing.
<Rinchen> that is shocking
<ScottK> Canonical may have such a thing, but MOTU doesn't.
<LaserJock> elmo: "better" wasn't neccesarily the argument for a bugzilla, control was
<ScottK> LaserJock: With bugzilla at least you can have bugs block other bugs and help with work sequencing.
<LaserJock> Rinchen: Daniel is something like "Development Community Manager" or some such, no formal relationship with MOTU really
<Rinchen> interesting. I would have thought that with MOTUs contributions there would be a stronger connection there.  
<LaserJock> why?
<ScottK> He is a member of the MOTU Council, but he's one of 5.
<ScottK> MOTU is a community lead effort.  We appreciate the resources that Canonical provides, but Canonical doesn't run it.
 * ScottK wonders off to find his children....
<elmo> ScottK: I'm pretty sure no one said that
<LaserJock> elmo: has said what?
<ScottK> elmo: Said my opinion wasn't credible because I like the old interface better?
<Rinchen> I was going for the whole "how can we help the community so they can help us even more" route
<elmo> LaserJock: claimed that Canonical run the MOTU
<elmo> 23:39 < ScottK> MOTU is a community lead effort.  We appreciate the resources that Canonical provides, but  Canonical doesn't run it.
<ScottK> Ah.
<LaserJock> elmo: oh, right, yes. that is certainly true
<elmo> specifically ^-- in relation to that
<LaserJock> Rinchen: well, honestly, do what we ask and do it faster :-)
<elmo> I mean, I know straw men are fun, but really...
<Rinchen> LaserJock, well ... yeah but I was referencing it from the Ubuntu angle, in which I too am simply a community member
<Rinchen> too many hats 
<LaserJock> Rinchen:  we've got a Liasion, we tag bugs, we file bugs, we do Launchpad support ...
<LaserJock> I'm not sure what exactly what more we can do on this end
<Rinchen> effectiveness is what I was really going for
<LaserJock> while I was Liaison, I was not allowed to see specs
<Rinchen> how to be more effective with less blockages
<LaserJock> I was never really informed about upcoming needs
<Rinchen> hmm...
<Rinchen> I get the feeling I'm prying into places I shouldn't be.
<elmo> LaserJock: JOOI, do you guys maintain a wiki (or whatever) page with a prioritized list of your bugs/wishlists?
<LaserJock> elmo: we file them
<LaserJock> elmo: they are tagged "motu"
<Rinchen> they use the MOTU bug tag elmo
<LaserJock> which was supposed to give them a higher priority
<Rinchen> it gives them visibility
<LaserJock> which I really never saw beyond the first couple
<LaserJock> the bigger problem though
<LaserJock> is the specs
<elmo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs?field.tag=motu
<elmo> err, is that really it, or am I missing something?
<LaserJock> I've been blindsided before (the status changes), even when I was in a BOF about it
<LaserJock> elmo: no,  you need launchpad-project
<LaserJock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=motu
<elmo> ah, right
<LaserJock> and I only tag them as they get fixed
<LaserJock> or rather
<LaserJock> I tag new bugs as others get fixed
<LaserJock> so that there's roughly the same number of open bugs at any given time
<LaserJock> another example was that I was never told about the Community Admin specs until I saw them on the milestone page
<LaserJock> I'm not sure how you go about writing a spec called "Community Admin" without talking to the community ...
<LaserJock> well, actually I do, that's what happened, but it would have been nice to talk with the community
<LaserJock> unfortunately right now my impression from many other community developers is that Launchpad pad development is too little, too late
<elmo> you mean soyuz community admin?
<LaserJock> yes
<elmo> what makes you think they didn't talk to people in the community about it?
<LaserJock> they didn't talk to me or any motus I talked to
<LaserJock> which are generally the people it's targetted for as I understand it
<elmo> dude, it's a big community
<LaserJock> dude, I was the Liaison
<LaserJock> there was no mailing list discussion
<elmo> and AFAIK, it's being driven in no small part by experience hobbsee has had trying to do release team stuff
<elmo> (as a memeber of the community)
<LaserJock> so from what I gather, Hobbsee == the community
<elmo> LaserJock: dude, you're not being terribly reasonable about this
<elmo> that was one example I happen to know about
<LaserJock> I see
<elmo> and look at it another way - you claim there's no community involvement AT ALL simply because you and no one you asked was involved?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> I think that's a very reasonable thing
<LaserJock> the very people who, as I understand it, are the people the spec is for were not talked to
<elmo> dude
<elmo> the spec is 'soyuz is driven by running command line tools on drescher.  this sucks and doesn't scale, it needs a web ui, kthx'
<LaserJock> I as told it was for MOTU to do archive admining
<elmo> does it actually matter, _how_ they achieve that in the first instance, as long as they get it off of command line and onto the web?
<elmo> I can't understand why you're complaining about a script that is nothing but a positive step for you guys
<LaserJock> well, if I'm supposed to be getting teams together, etc. it's nice to know
<ScottK> elmo: Lots of bugs on Launchpad aren't even filed because it's pointless.
<elmo> ScottK: ...
<elmo> ScottK: because, you know, not filing them is so pointful?
<LaserJock> elmo: I'm certainly not complaining about it being done
<elmo> (err, s/script/spec/)
<ScottK> Because it's a waste of time I have better things to do with.
<elmo> ScottK: like complain about how it's a waste of your time?
<ScottK> elmo: That's explaining.
<ScottK> I've recently started filing LP bugs again after taking a several month break.
<elmo> seriously dudes, I'm not Launchpad's #1 fan a lot of the time either, but this is monumentally unconvincing
<ScottK> We'll see if it's any better this time.
 * ScottK isn't entirely certain a random number generator wasn't involved in the latest U/I redesign.
<LaserJock> elmo: my point is that the things that have been done so far to make things better for the developers has been rather ineffective
 * ScottK needs to run.
<LaserJock> Launchpad is becoming increasingly more of a problem for developers
<elmo> LaserJock: I don't disagree.   I just also don't think you guys are being at all productive in changing this, and I honestly think that's a shame because I'd like to see it change too
<LaserJock> elmo: what am I supposed to do then?
#launchpad 2008-07-17
<LaserJock> I file bugs, I was the LP Liaison, I've help where I can and have gotten a worse product in return
<elmo> dude, that's not fair
<elmo> do you honestly think LP is worse, now than it was<n>?  if so how?
<LaserJock> yeah, it is
<LaserJock> the source package pages are worse
<LaserJock> we used to get full lists of packages we've uploaded
<LaserJock> we used to be able to sort search results better
<cody-somerville> My biggest problem is the bread crumb
<elmo> LaserJock: ok, so those are regressions, but I think calling the product as a whole 'worse' is misleading and doesn't exactly encourage a productive conversation
<elmo> LaserJock: I'd suggest tracking this and other things, some place, so you've got something clear and unequivocal to point to
<elmo> LaserJock: like the wiki page I was talking about earlier.  I realise it's in the bugs, but digging through the history of that isn't hugely fun.  and if you do it on a separate page, you can rate things, according to _your_ (MOTUs) priorities
<LaserJock> elmo: well, been there done that
<LaserJock> I realize I'm not being all that constructive right now
<cody-somerville> LaserJock, who is the new LP liaison?
<LaserJock> but I've been trying to be constructive for over a year now and it really hasn't gotten much done
<LaserJock> cody-somerville: siretart
<LaserJock> elmo: the problem isn't priorities
<LaserJock> elmo: the problem is that it takes too long to get things done
<LaserJock> which is not an easy thing to fix I know
<elmo> LaserJock: err?
<elmo> LaserJock: it takes too long to get things done because they're not being prioritized above the things that are getting done, surely?
<LaserJock> exactly
<LaserJock> that's why everybody is frustrated
<elmo> ok, but then surely the problem _is_ priorities?
<cody-somerville> How many people are involved in developing launchpad?
<LaserJock> elmo: not on our end
<LaserJock> elmo: we've prioritized
<elmo> LaserJock: gah, dude, stop making this a finger pointing thing
<elmo> I wasn't saying it was your problem
<elmo> I'm saying the problem is priorities -> why I think it's important your priorties are clearly/unequivocally recorded
<LaserJock> elmo: I realize that, but since we can't control LP what can we do
<elmo> LaserJock: lobby in a constructive way?
<elmo> rinchen told you earlier, he and kiko are trying to get LP more dev focused for the next cycle
<elmo> and it's true, I've been witness to such conversations myself
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> that's good
<elmo> so, sure, it may not have worked in the past, and I'm sorry it didn't.  but giving up now, and just venting isn't going to do much other than make you feel better in the short term
<elmo> s/it/lobbying constructively/
<LaserJock> but as I said earlier, I'm afraid it's tool little too late
<Rinchen> The bad part is that complaining doesn't help. It simply motivates the developers.
<LaserJock> *too
<Rinchen> heh
<Rinchen> de motivates
<elmo> LaserJock: eh, in what way?
<LaserJock> elmo: because developers are giving up on Launchpad because of broken promises and constant RSN
<nycerine> has that meeting been yet?
<LaserJock> as LP liaison I saw bugs deferred and deferred months on end
<LaserJock> things often take 6months - 1year more to really land than what we're told
<Rinchen> btw, for anyone who is wondering, we ran into a QA test failure which is holding up the release
<Rinchen> we're working on it now
 * wgrant reappears, at work.
<wgrant> Filing bugs doesn't help - they largely just sit around forever. All these nice, useful features are coming RSN. Some things have been deferred since 1.1.9. Things get deferred month upon month, then get deferred indefinitely. We can't see the specs, so they're implemented and break things in ridiculous ways. There seems to be a focus on breaking everybody's memory of the UI every 12 months, leaving it inconsistent ...
<wgrant> ... across releases, and fixing speed regressions by eliminating visibility of some information.
 * Hobbsee wonders at the highlights
<Hobbsee> elmo: w.r.t. the soyuz admin thing, (and i doubt laserjock knows about this) it's probably a good thing that it hasn't been announced yet, as this is the first cycle where launchpad *hasn't* broken when attempting to accept packages.
<Hobbsee> so it's probably still not safe enough to fully rely on, in a mission critical sense.
<Hobbsee> and may only be, this ubuntu cycle.
<emgent> moin Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> elmo: not trying to point the finger there, just stating the facts about it's reliability.
<Hobbsee> fwiw, i don't see why people are changing things in pointless ways, which definetly count as regressions.  who's idea, exactly, was it that the latest release shown on launchpad should be the latest one published, even if it's a backport?
<Hobbsee> were ubuntu people consulted (as they're the only ones with that section), as to whether this would actually be useful for them?
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 02:00 UTC until 03:00 UTC for a code update |  https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 17 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> elmo: At this point, from my perspective, words about distro development being a priority in the future don't have a lot of credibility.
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 17 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<beuno> Rinchen, LP icon on the hierarchy in the main page doesn't look right
<beuno> mpt, ^
<beuno> and congrats on the roll out  :)
<mthaddon> hey bueno, back at home?
<mthaddon> beuno, maybe I should try and spell your name right :)
<beuno> hey mthaddon!
<beuno> didn't see you on friday
<beuno> yeah, I'm back home, got here on sunday
<beuno> you still in London?
<mthaddon> no, was just there for the week too
<mthaddon> good to meet you (if briefly) while I was there - seemed like you and mpt were working a lot - hope you got to enjoy it too
<beuno> likewise, I would of liked to gone out to dinner or something, but yeah, we where a bit tight with the release  :)
<beuno> we'll probably bump into each other again
<mthaddon> I'm sure :)
<ScottK> It is prettier than it was on edge.  I'll give it that.  It's probably a better look.  Functionally, a big step backwards as I've said before.
<ScottK> mpt: Reading your blog entry, I guess your closed to any rethinking of the new design because we'll just get used to it?
 * ScottK gives up again.
 * Hobbsee notes that the janitor is still expiring questions that haven't had a final response from the LP devs.
<Hobbsee> 11 questions expired because launchpad developers never got back to their users.  1 question expired where the user never got back to the launchpad developers.
<Hobbsee> hmm, i think i'll bug kiko directly about an ownership change again.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: I didn't think Janitor was actually closing bugs
<LaserJock> oh wait, questions
<LaserJock> nvm :-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yes, questions :)
 * Hobbsee emailed the ML about it
<jkakar> Where do I apply for a mailing list for my project?
 * Hobbsee wishes there was a way of sorting things in a ppa.
<wgrant> jkakar: Mailing lists are for teams.
<jkakar> wgrant: Ah, right.  Thanks.
<wgrant> Erm.
<jkakar> Okay, I see it.
<wgrant> Are the LP breadcrumb and favicon logos meant to have a white background?
<jkakar> Does someone need to be in the team to subscribe to the list?
<wgrant> jkakar: I believe so.
<jkakar> wgrant: Cool, thanks.
<wgrant> Something about the new notifications makes them look completely out of place.
<wgrant> Particularly the error one.
<jkakar> wgrant: Agreed.  The 'This bug has duplicates' message is also formatted the same way notes are, which I find a bit surprising everytime I see it.
<jkakar> Judging from the discussion above I wonder if I'm in a minority of users that actually like the new UI.
<jkakar> There are some rough edges here and there, but I'm very much a fan of putting actions near context, which I think is improved in the new UI.
<wgrant> I suspect most people will get used to it eventually.
<wgrant> At least this UI isn't as blinding as the 1.0 UI was when it was new.
<jkakar> Yes, indeed.  Change is always kind of jarring, especially when it's with something that many of us have finger habits built around.
<jkakar> Hehehe.
<kblin> morning folks
<Grantbow> What is "Malone" refered to here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks   Is that an old code name for launchpad?
<spiv> Grantbow: it's the old name for the bug tracking part of Launchpad.
<Grantbow> spiv: great, thanks.  Perhaps a simple search and replace would be appropriate?
<spiv> Yeah, probably.
<Grantbow> spiv: ok, thanks :-)  I edited the wiki on two pages very carefully to reflect the name change from Malone to Launchpad. - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<BUGabundo_work> hello
<BUGabundo_work> LP (edge) is assuming the old package when reporting new bugs to new packages.
<BUGabundo_work> is it a feature or bug?
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> ńo answers
<BUGabundo_work> I've opened bug #249342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249342 in malone "when reporting a new bug, LP assumes the package from previous bug report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249342
<klette> gmb: Any news on the importing?
<gmb> klette: I'm in a meeting atm. I'll get back to you shortly.
<klette> enjoy :-)
<klette> I love the new design guys, big thumbs up! 
<kiko> nice to hear :)
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> kiko: can't the search be a bit higher?
<BUGabundo_work> and maybe an action to collapse the subscribed users?
<BUGabundo_work> its just to long on Ubuntu bugs
<klette> Only thing thats a bit annoying is that the eyes have to search a bit for the «List all open bugs» link 
<BUGabundo_work> did you guys ever found who was trying to spam LP with so many fake users?
<Odd_Bloke> So I now don't have permissions to request a review of a merge request for my branch that I submitted in either production or on Edge.
<Odd_Bloke> This is decidedly inconvenient.
<Odd_Bloke> Anyone know of an extant bug for this, or should I file one myself?
<qense> I've come back from holiday and suddenly LP has a new interface!
<qense> it looks nice
<qense> you've done a good job
<Peng> Aww, mirroring bzr+http still does't work.
<Hobbsee> kiko: is there any chance you could change the owner of ~kubuntu-members-kde4 to jr, please?
<Hobbsee> or any other LP admin who feels generous
<kiko> Hobbsee, sure.
<kiko> Hobbsee, done
<Hobbsee> kiko: thankyou
<kiko> yw!
<Hobbsee> kiko: i hit a launchpad bug when attempting to do it, so i presume anyone else that attempts to do this will to
<Hobbsee> er, too
<kiko> Hobbsee, oh, what's the bug?
<Hobbsee> kiko: i hit change ownership, i type in who it goes to, and hit OK, then get hit with a "you don't have permission to access this page".
<kiko> Hobbsee, oh, so a permissions problem after submitting?
<Hobbsee> it appears so.
<kiko> salgado-afk, ^^^
<hubuntu> \sh, are you there? I have a leonov question for you
<\sh> hubuntu: yepp
<pep`> Hi
<pep`> I have a question... Someone is currently using my nickname, that is not a problem, I already talked to him when it happened before, I don't want to bother him for the moment as I usually have my nick... but what I find strange is that when I do /whois pep pep I see him as an identified user... how can he be identified with my nick?
<emgent> kiko: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38517
<emgent> please take a look
<pep`> oops
<pep`> wrong channel
<Hobbsee> pep`: /msg nickserv help ghost - then you probably want to hcange your password
<Hobbsee> no idea why it's showing as identified, though, as it's not cloaked
<pep`> Hobbsee: he hasn't identified with my nick
<pep`> he's just marked as such
<pep`> and I don't want to ghost him without talking to him about it :) kind of rude I think
<geser> pep: have you registered your nick on freenode?
<pep> geser: oh yes, it's not a problem, I wanted to write that in #freenode channel actually... I only wandered why the person was marked as identified, but apparently he identified with his nick and then nicked to pep.
<pep> but thanks for the concern :)
<cmdrjimmy007> hi guys
<cmdrjimmy007> i registed at launchpad for http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
 * beuno waves at mpt 
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<mpt> hey hey
<mpt> Hobbsee, tell me about "the latest release shown on launchpad [is] the latest one published, even if it's a backport"
<mpt> Do you know if this is reported as a bug?
<Hobbsee> mpt: i've no idea.
<Hobbsee> mpt: i only noticed it when i tried to use that piece of information, and noticed that it had to be wrong.
<mpt> Hobbsee, can you give me an example URL?
<Hobbsee> mpt: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-core/+bug/248750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248750 in git-core "Please merge git-core 1:1.5.6.2-1 from Debian" [Wishlist,Incomplete] 
<Hobbsee> errr....
 * Hobbsee scratches head
<mpt> Hobbsee, so it shows the latest release as 1:1.5.4.5-1~dapper1
<mpt> What should it be?
<Hobbsee> why do we have a backport that's newer than anything else we have in ubuntu, of that package?
 * Hobbsee hadn't noticed that before
<Hobbsee> lamont: ?
<Hobbsee> mpt: my error, then.
<mpt> ok
<lamont> Hobbsee: yeah, that'd probably be me.
<lamont> and yeah, I need to merge and upload sid's git-core
<danielm> Hi all..
<danielm> ﻿can i use the "Upload translations" form to update a .pot file already uploaded before?
<danielm> ﻿I mean, there is new strings in a new version and it need to update
<mpt> danielm, I think you can. danilos or jtv will be able to give you a more certain answer when they're around.
<danielm> oki, thanks :)
<\sh> guys, is something wrong with the bzr code scanner ?
<\sh> it looks like that the scanner is not working because I can see many branches in the web-frontend, which are not updated properly...while fetching the stuff works as expected
<Volans> Hi all, I have a little question about the new logo... why there is a white background in the logo while it is showed in a gray tab (and the white cover also the top border of the tab)
<mpt> Volans, it's a bug, bug 249470
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249470 in launchpad "launchpad logo has a white background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249470
<Volans> thank you mpt, I think that it is also not positioned in the right place, not vartically centered in the tab
<mpt> right
<Volans> mpt: can I add this to the bug?
<Volans> or you are speaking directly with who work on this?
<mpt> beuno, it was an attempt to make the "pad" readable
<mpt> wgrant, I think the problem you're referring to with the notifications is bug 249246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249246 in launchpad ""you must log in to Launchpad" icon overlaps location bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249246
<mpt> klette, the Bugs page for a project hasn't been designed yet. When it is, I'm sure it'll be much easier to see the list of all open bugs.
<kiko> \sh, hmmm, I haven't heard anything of this
<\sh> kiko: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~shermann as an example...lp:~shermann/python-launchpad-bugs/project-packages-feature pushed 33 mins ago, lp:leonov/0.0.2 pushed 4 hours ago, lp:~shermann/leonov/leonov-kde pushed some hours ago 
<\sh> kiko: bzr merge/bzr branch lp:... works as expected and gives the correct results
<\sh> kiko: but the result of the page is not what's in the branches .. so it isn't rescanned somehow, same behaviour on edge as on stable
<\sh> hoi OgMaciel
<OgMaciel> \sh: howdy!!!
<OgMaciel> before I file an issue/wish list, is there a way to receive rss notification for translations done to your own project?
<emgent> barry: hey
<emgent> barry: please take a look https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38517
<kiko> OgMaciel, nope, there isn't
<barry> emgent: looking...
<OgMaciel> kiko: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/249487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249487 in ubuntu "RSS feed for new translations added/modifed to a project" [Undecided,New] 
<OgMaciel> kiko: I did not find Rosetta from the available choices so I assigned it to Ubuntu
<emgent> barry: thanks. i cant remove it.. and admin of ~registry is sabdfl.
<emgent> barry: if you can remove it Thanks :)
<barry> emgent: does that team have a mailing list?
<emgent> team.
<emgent> uhm yes
<emgent> but i`d like remove "Ubuntu-flybook" from "Ubuntu-laptop"
<kiko> OgMaciel, /ubuntu/?
<kiko> OgMaciel, this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<barry> emgent: oh, you just want to remove one team from the other, but not remove the team from lp?
<OgMaciel> kiko: I understand that... my comment says that I assigned it to the distro b/c I couldn't find LP or Rosetta from the choices
<emgent> remove the team from the other :)
<barry> emgent: that's not something i can do
<kiko> OgMaciel, where were you looking? there are no "choices", but you can definitely type in rosetta there
<barry> emgent: i don't have permissions for that.  kiko should be able to do that though
<OgMaciel> kiko: when you file a bug you can type or choose from a pop up window
<barry> kiko: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38517
<OgMaciel> kiko: as I wanted to make sure it got assigned to the proper group and couldn't find it in the drop down... anyhow, I'll edit it and type it in
<emgent> barry: ok thanks
<kiko> OgMaciel, what URL are you referring to?
<OgMaciel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/249487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249487 in ubuntu "RSS feed for new translations added/modifed to a project" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<OgMaciel> kiko: ^^
<kiko> OgMaciel, no, the URL you filed the bug to
<OgMaciel> hang on
<OgMaciel> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/billreminder/trunk/+pots/billreminder
<kiko> OgMaciel, huh?!
<OgMaciel> kiko: let's try this again... what exactly are you asking me?
<OgMaciel> I wanted to file a bug... so I went to LP and clicked on Bugs
<OgMaciel> entered the information and had to choose a group/package/project to assign it to
<OgMaciel> Ubuntu is selected by defauly
<OgMaciel> default
<kiko> OgMaciel, what URL did you try and file the bug from?
<OgMaciel> kiko: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<kiko> OgMaciel, you must have done something wrong, because if I select "project" and choose rosetta, it's there.
<OgMaciel> kiko: okey dokey thanks
<solarwind> hey all i have a question
<solarwind> how do i delete a projecr
<solarwind> project*
<solarwind> ?
<andrea-bs> solarwind: ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<solarwind> thanks andrea-bs
<andrea-bs> you're welcome :)
<mpt> Hmm, now that the Subscribers box on a bug report shows the person's/team's actual icon, it's more obvious that many of the people subscribed to all Ubuntu bugs don't use Launchpad any more
<solarwind> andrea-bs: i asked to delete my project
<solarwind> is that ok?
<andrea-bs> maybe when deactivating an account, subscription to projects should be automatically removed?
<solarwind> but i want my account
<mpt> Actually, I think I reported a bug about this a couple of days ago
<andrea-bs> solarwind: yes, this is enough; now you have to wait for an administrator to look after it
<solarwind> ok thanks andrea-bs
<solarwind> bye all
<andrea-bs> I found bug 238493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238493 in launchpad "Deactivated account still appear in 'subscribers'-portlet" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238493
<nycerine> waht happens when a translation string changes?
<nycerine> *what
<Laibsch> how do I add or invite an individual to become a member of a translation team?
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: there's no way to invite a member to join a team using Launchpad at the moment
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: you should send him a mail :)
<Laibsch> well, how do they join, then?
<Laibsch> Equally confusing 
<solarwind> i have another question... =\
<solarwind> my branch says it hasn't been scanned yet
<Laibsch> andrea-bs: I don't see an option for either thing
<solarwind> what does that mean
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: is the team restricted?
<Laibsch> policy restricted, yes
<Laibsch> if that is what you mean
<Laibsch> I am team admin
<beuno> ah, yes, mthaddon, code scanner is b0rked
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: you can ask him if he want join the team and add him if he answer 'yes'
<mthaddon> beuno, ?
<Laibsch> andrea-bs: I know he wants to join
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: I'm going to report a bug for this feature
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: so, just approve him
<beuno> mthaddon, from what I can see, LP's code scanner hasn't been updating since yesterday
<Laibsch> aaargh!!
<beuno> mthaddon, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~loggerhead-team/loggerhead/trunk
<Laibsch> andrea-bs: I fail to see how to do any of this.  That *is* my question
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: https://launchpad.net/~yourteam/+addmember
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> thanks
<beuno> mthaddon, against:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loggerhead-team/loggerhead/trunk/changes
<Laibsch> andrea-bs: I don't think that is linked on any of the relevant pages
<solarwind> beuno: i asked the question lol
<mthaddon> beuno, ok, thx - will look into it
<solarwind> oh nvm
<beuno> solarwind, yes, that reminded me  :)
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: it's the link 'Add member' on the team homepage
<solarwind> yea i was wondering why and i was regitein a project WHILE the site was being updated
<beuno> mthaddon, thanks, I forgot to poke mwhudson yesterday  :)
<solarwind> i was wondering what was going on
<solarwind> sometimes the menus were on the right
<solarwind> and sometimes on left
<solarwind> and sometimes pages wouldnt load
<mthaddon> sure, thx
<Laibsch> andrea-bs: I am talking about the translation groups
<Laibsch> Let me give you the URL
<andrea-bs> thanks
<mpt> jkakar, where do you see that " The 'This bug has duplicates' message is also formatted the same way notes are"?
<Laibsch> andrea-bs: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/gnucash
<Laibsch> not talking about ~gnucash
<solarwind> also, there's no link to "BROWSE SOURCE" on my project's code page
<solarwind> but i can still browse source with the right URL
<solarwind> how do i get that link to BROWSE SOURCE show up on my project's CODE page
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: ah, ok
<Laibsch> andrea-bs: do you know how I can add a member?
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: I don't know how exactly translations groups work, so I'm not the right person
<Laibsch> I can appoint dedicated individuals per language
<Laibsch> OK, thanks
<Laibsch> jtv: ping
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: did you try searching in help.launchpad.net?
<beuno> solarwind, what's the URL?
<Laibsch> andrea-bs: I googled
<solarwind> beuno: it's https://code.launchpad.net/ggmail
<beuno> solarwind, ah, apparently you need it scanned before it shows that link  (which seems a bit odd to me)
<OgMaciel> andrea-bs: thanks for updating my bug
<beuno> solarwind, it will fix itself once they get the code scanner to come back from the dead
<solarwind> thanks beuno
<andrea-bs> OgMaciel: you're welcome ;)
<OgMaciel> :)
<solarwind> beuno, im new to launchpad, is it possible to ad other members to be able to commit to my project?
 * OgMaciel breaks for lunch
<beuno> solarwind, sure. What you do is create a team, upload the code to the team, and anyone on it can commit
<solarwind> ahh got it
<solarwind> but
<solarwind> what if my project is already set up
<solarwind> and i only need like one or two other people to be abel to commit
<solarwind> and a team seems too much
<solarwind> is it possible to add just one more person?
<solarwind> ?
<beuno> solarwind, you can't allow people to commit to your branches
<beuno> they can upload branches, and you can merge from them
<kiko> solarwind, but you can give your branch to a team, though
<beuno> but for multiplayer committing, you need a team
<beuno> oh!  kiko es back!  hi kiko
<solarwind> beuno: thanks that seems like a good idea, so anyone can just create a branch?
<solarwind> and i can merge them?
<solarwind> how would i know if someone created a branch related to my project?
<solarwind> damn bzr branching takes forever
<solarwind> even just to start
<beuno> solarwind, yes, anyone can create a branch and upload to the project
<solarwind> beuno: so how do i kno whos done that
<beuno> so, they can as for a merge request, when they feel there branch is ready
<solarwind> AHH
<solarwind> got it
<solarwind> thanks!
<beuno> solarwind, you can also go the your projects URL, and see what other branches are laying around
<solarwind> yea
<abentley> Odd_Bloke: Can you be a bit less vague?
<solarwind> and is bzr branch suposed to take SOO long?
<solarwind> i typed in bzr branch lp:etracer
<beuno> solarwind, how big is the branch?
<solarwind> just to try it out
<solarwind> and its sitting there
<solarwind> seems to be doing nothing
<solarwind> for the past minute
<beuno> solarwind, it seems like a big-ish branch, it may take a few minutes to download
<solarwind> but im not getting any output beuno
<solarwind> its just sitting there, is that supposed to happen?
<solarwind> at least my svn checkout is giving me some output
<jtv> Laibsch: pong
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: I've reported bug 249508. I can't do more, sorry
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249508 in rosetta "It is not obvious how to add a member to a translation group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249508
<beuno> solarwind, it depends, but it's not abnormal for it to sit around for a bit
<solarwind> got it
<Laibsch> andrea-bs: thanks
<Laibsch> jtv: how do I add a member to a translation group?
<solarwind> its been like 5 minutes now =\
<solarwind> anyway gotta go l
<solarwind> later all
<solarwind> and thanks for the help
<jtv> Laibsch: doesn't the group's page show you the "Appoint additional translators" link?
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> I can appoint one translator per language
<Laibsch> that's not what I call a team
<jtv> Laibsch: then appoint a team instead of a person :-)
<Laibsch> how dumb is that?
<Laibsch> I have a translation group to act as a team
<Laibsch> then I create another group (to get a team)
<jtv> Laibsch: the terminology is a bit weird, but teams are a building block that you can use for all sorts of groupings.
<Laibsch> so I can appoint that team (that we hope is really a team now) to be responsible for language X?
<jtv> Yes
<beuno> hm, bzr in LP seems particularly slow today...
<Laibsch> very strange
<jtv> Laibsch: in any place I can think of, if you can use a person, you can use a team as well.
<Laibsch> why all the trouble with the translation *group*, then?  You could just have that as part of the project?
<Laibsch> that extra layer seems to be totally superfluous
<jtv> Laibsch: the group can serve many different projects (and products, and distributions)
<Laibsch> and very confusing
<Laibsch> jtv: that is no reason to have a group
<Laibsch> a translation group separate from the project itself
<jtv> Laibsch: if you look at https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ you'll see.
<Laibsch> or can you explain to me why that is necessary?
<Laibsch> no
<Laibsch> Those groups could be simple teams
<Laibsch> instead of groups
<Laibsch> what do the groups add that is necessary?
<Laibsch> They add a lot of potential for confusion, that is for sure
<jtv> Translation groups treat languages separately.  A translation team could be in multiple groups.
<jtv> More importantly, a project is free to associate itself with a translation group of its choice.
<andrea-bs> jtv: please see bug 249508; I've updated it with more information and suggestions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249508 in rosetta "It is not obvious how to add a team to a translation group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249508
<Laibsch> but its not a necessity.  IOW, translation teams could take over translation groups right away.  If LP had only teams, the whole model still works.  But it does not work without teams, groups are not sufficient.
<jtv> andrea-bs: the bit about translation teams is documented elsewhere, on help.launchpad.net.
<jtv> andrea-bs: so "not obvious" I'll buy, but not "undocumented."
<andrea-bs> jtv: there's only https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Groups/Draft
<andrea-bs> jtv: it tells how to join a team, not how to add a member
<jtv> andrea-bs: there's also this one (not sure why it has this name though, it's not easy to find): https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/Draft
<andrea-bs> jtv: neither this page tells you how to add a member (I searched "appoint additional translators")
 * Laibsch does not think this is a documentation problem.
<Laibsch> If you have to document something, the GUI sucks ;-)
<Laibsch> I think the concept needs rethinking
<jtv> It needs an update.  Some of the terminology is from older incarnations of the process.
<jtv> It shouldn't say "translator," in particular.  That seems to have been the problem here.
<jtv> Better explanation of the model would help too, of course.
<jtv> But "translator" should be something like "reviewer or translation team," and then it would be much more obvious.  We made some changes in that direction this month.
<parumi> hi all, i need some urgent help. my project (clam) repository is in danger because of this: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/clam/trunk
<bdmurray> Didn't there used to be a link to the mailing list archive on team pages?
<parumi> to be more specific: launchpad is running daily imports of our repository. all of them fails. And the sysadm of our project wants to shut down our repository because uses too much bandwith
<kiko> parumi, do you want the import stopped?
<parumi> i've already filed a question https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38806 but no response. 
<andrea-bs> bdmurray: yep, 'Mailing list archive' under 'Summary' and above 'Contact details'
<parumi> kiko: yes 
<kiko> parumi, it's interesting, though -- it shouldn't really use much bandwidth at all
<bdmurray> andrea-bs: thanks, it escaped me
<jtv> kiko: maybe they see the connections, not actual bandwidth?
<parumi> well, many GB downloaded every day, in a server which is hardloaded per ser
<andrea-bs> bdmurray: yw! :)
<parumi> so the urgent thing is stop the automatic imports. But the second thing would be to find a way to have the import done. Why is it resuming from zero each 26-28 hours??
<kiko> jtv, ah, the import never succeeded.
<kiko> parumi, it's because it never managed to succeed even once.
<jtv> kiko: ...so it keeps trying again, with all those connections
<parumi> kiko: i know. but why the import is not incremental? could not it be done in multiple connections?
<jtv> parumi: the initial setup involves lots of connections for some reason.
<jtv> parumi: so if that goes wrong, the whole thing probably restarts from scratch.
<jtv> parumi: so one manual import by the admins may fix the problem forever.
<parumi> btw, is there any admin here with rights to stop the automatic imports?
<kiko> parumi, yeah, it could.. see your question.
<parumi> thanks cristian :-)
<parumi> ok, after seeing it consistently fails, should we try a different approach? i could provide a tarball of the svn repo to download, whould that help?
<kiko> parumi, you could provide a tarball, yeah, that can be used for the first import
<kiko> that needs its own question and then mwhudson can check it out
<parumi> kiko: so i should start a *new* question (closing this https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38806) ?
<jkakar> mpt: I just looked to see if I could create a screenshot for you, with the "This bug has N duplicates" formatted as a note, but that behaviour isn't occurring anymore.  If I see it again I'll take a screenshot and file a bug.
<parumi> kiko: silence means yes, right? :-)
<mpt> jkakar, I'm pretty sure that's something I fixed yesterday
<jkakar> mpt: Ah, cool.
<Ng> how do I get the http address for a bzr branch on launchpad these days?
<beuno> Ng, the addresses should be predictable, something like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/project/branch
<Ng> thanks
<beuno> :)
<BUGabundo> matsubara: hi
<BUGabundo> about #249342
<matsubara> bug 249342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249342 in malone "when reporting a new bug, LP assumes the package from previous bug report" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249342
<BUGabundo> LP (egde)
<matsubara> BUGabundo: please reply in the bug itself
<BUGabundo> okay
<matsubara> thanks
<BUGabundo> but it would be must faster here
<BUGabundo> and then one of us would post there the resume
<Rinchen> >> Come join us for the Launchpad Dev meeting in #launchpad-meeting.  Starts in 2 minutes
<BUGabundo> matsubara: its now updated
<jkakar> I've recently (in the past 3 days or so) received a lot of "old" bug mail.  Is there something going on that's delaying some messages or is this a bug somewhere?  In some cases messages are 3-days stale by the time I get them.
<BjornT> jkakar: there shouldn't be anything in launchpad causing this. although, could you send me (bjorn at canonical) an example, including all the headers?
<jkakar> BjornT: Yep, I'll find one of the ones that came through and get it to you.
<jkakar> BjornT: Sent.
<BjornT> thanks
<emgent> confirmation LP email dont arrived. LP bug ?
<emgent> ok done solved.
<kiko> woo
 * cody-somerville wonders if it makes sense to automatically open a task for the latest development release when targeting a specific release.
<thekorn> hi, scanning of branches does not work, is it known?
<thekorn> I mean "recent revisions" is not up to date
<mwhudson> thekorn: yes
<thekorn> mwhudson, ok, do you have any idea when it will work again, minutes or hours?
<thumper> thekorn: it is working through the backlog now
<thekorn> thumper, ok, super, thanks
<emgent> uhmm..
<emgent> thinking .. Launchpad is graphically more agreeable now. excellent work Launchpad designers and coders. \o/
<bdrung_> i have linked a svn trunk branch to my launchpad project some month ago, but it is not imported jet: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/dvdbackup/trunk . did i do something wrong?
<mwhudson> bdrung_: no, we have rather a backlog of import requests :(
<mwhudson> bdrung_: i've approved it now
<nedko> mwhudson: i have two too :)
<bdrung_> mwhudson: thanks
<nedko> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/jackit/jack1-trunk
<nedko> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/jackit/jack2-trunk
<mwhudson> nedko: hm, are they branches of the same project, or what?
<mwhudson> usually we only import the mainline branch
<mwhudson> (but exceptions can be made)
<nedko> mwhudson: two branches of same project, but we have two mainline branches
<nedko> and some minor branches (no need to import them of course)
<mwhudson> nedko: so when they get imported, they will be entirely separate branches as far as bzr is concerned
<mwhudson> nedko: do you see that being a problem?
<nedko> they are entierly separate codebases, so no problem
<nedko> they cannot be merged
<mwhudson> okidoke
<nedko> and until recently they were even in different repos
<mwhudson> nedko: i've approved them
<nedko> mwhudson: thanks
<nedko> mwhudson: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/jackit/main this one is really dead, probably it was imported to svn long time ago, i'm not sure what should be done with it, i;m almost sure cvs repo used for polling is down now
<nedko> or maybe not
 * nedko is investigating
<mwhudson> most recent imported change was in 2006
<nedko> it is just abandoned
<bdrung_> can it be that launchpad is slow?
<nedko> mwhudson: i doubt it has any purpose, probably should be deleted or at least disabled somehow
<mwhudson> nedko: ok, i'll mark it as abandoned and suspend it
<nedko> mwhudson: nice :)
<mwhudson> which requires three separate forms or something, oh well
<mwhudson> bdrung_: 
<mwhudson> ?
<nedko> mwhudson: i have one more question, can git branch be imported
<mwhudson> nedko: nope, not yet at least
<nedko> mwhudson: ok
<mwhudson> there is a bug, let me find it
<bdrung_> mwhudson: the launchpad sites need some seconds to load
<mwhudson> nedko: you could subscribe to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/104564 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 104564 in launchpad-bazaar "git based import for projects in addition to cvs and svn import" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<nedko> mwhudson: thanks!
<nedko> mwhudson: beer for you! :)
<mwhudson> bdrung_: it doesn't seem any slower than normal to me
<mwhudson> nedko: it's not 10 am yet for me, bit early :)
<nedko> mwhudson: you can save it for later then ;)
<mwhudson> thanks :)
<bdrung_> mwhudson: its slower as usual. when i open https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/dvdbackup/trunk firefox shows the loading bar, after some seconds the content appears, but firefox still loads
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> i'm a beta tester, so on edge
<mwhudson> bdrung_: is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/dvdbackup/trunk faster for you?
<bdrung_> mwhudson: edge is significant faster.
<mwhudson> bdrung_: interesting
<mwhudson> let me find a sysadmin to bother
<mpt> Thanks emgent 
<bdrung_> edge needs 5 secs, lp needs 5-10 secs but firefox shows the loading bar for minutes.
<bdrung_> this only appears on reloading the page.
<emgent> mpt: no, thanks for you! LP Rocks.
<bdrung_> opening it the first time it only needs 1 sec.
<mthaddon> bdrung_, I'm not able to reproduce (but am still looking into it) production seems just as fast (if not faster) than edge for me
<emgent> s/for/to/
<bdrung_> mtaylor: now its faster, but the problem that production shows the loading bar till it dies when pressing on reload button of firefox
<bdrung_> reloading a edge page works
<mtaylor> bdrung_: perhaps that was for someone who wasn't me? 
<bdrung_> mtaylor: sorry, it was for mthaddon 
<bdrung_> i am confused, sorry mthaddon. it was for mwhudson.
<mthaddon> np
<mwhudson> bdrung_: sounds strange
 * Laney just had to hunt for the dupe button
<spm> bdrung_: can you help us on this a bit beyond the norm? Can you install firebug within firefox and do some network speed shots?
<bdrung_> mwhudson: it works with every production site (e.g. launchpad.net ).
<bdrung_> spm: strange. i have installed firebug, restarted firefox and the problem is gone.
<spm> bdrung_: Big ask: can you blow your cache and try again? "NO!!!" is an acceptable answer! :-)
<bdrung_> spm: i have cleared the cache. but the problem is gone. i cannot reproduce it.
<bdrung_> maybe it was caused by the cache.
<spm> bdrung_: lots of possible variables. None I'd dismiss out of hand at this point.
<bdrung_> spm: i hate those bugs, wich you cannot reproduce
<spm> :-)
<Odd_Bloke> abentley: Sure.  Sorry I wasn't around earlier, I was at the theatre. :)
<jdobrien> nice job guys. Looks great
<Odd_Bloke> abentley: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/249621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249621 in launchpad "Permission denied when requesting a review of a merge request" [Undecided,New] 
<mwhudson> dupe!
<LEW21> How long it usually takes Launchpad to scan imported branch with 7000+ revisions? phpBB was imported 6 hours ago, and it didn't scanned it yet.
<mwhudson> scanning got stuck for a while
<mwhudson> the scanner is chewing through the backlog
<mwhudson> slowly :(
<abentley> Odd_Bloke: So as mwhudson has pointed out, this is a dupe.  The specific problem is that Jelmer is cagey with his email address-- you don't have permission to find out what it is, and currently you need that in order to notify him.  A fix is pending.
#launchpad 2008-07-18
<LEW21> Hmm... Also, don't you think that it will be better to have some branches imported without their relation to the trunk than just to not have them in any way? Currently, most developers are interested more in phpBB3 than in phpBB's trunk, because phpBB's trunk is under heavy development and unusable, and nobody needs MODs for it. People need MODs for 3.0, and it's available only in SVN, which doesn't help MOD developers in any way.
<Odd_Bloke> abentley: OK, cool. :)  Thanks.
<jelmer> Odd_Bloke,abentley: I'm happy to disable it for now, if that helps (not sure what this is about?)
<mwhudson> LEW21: tricky question in general
<abentley> jelmer: We have a bug where you can't update a merge proposal when one of the branches' subscribers has a private address.
<abentley> jelmer: Because trying to notify the subscribers will cause a security check to fail.
<LEW21> Normal programs don't have MODs and they can have only trunk imported. But web-based applications have many MODs, styles etc, and having application's branches imported will be a great help for MODders.
<jelmer> ahh
<mwhudson> LEW21: but it would be nice to merge your mods forward to the real trunk at some point, right?
<mwhudson> a bzr-svn import would be better for that
<LEW21> No
<mwhudson> LEW21: otoh, i'm happy to do this for you if i can reserve the right to say "i told you so" at a later point ;p
<LEW21> phpBB codebase changes so much, that no MODs will work on new minor version without big changes
<LEW21> It's easier to rewrite them from the beginning
<LEW21> For example phpBB 2.0 and phpBB 3.0 doesn't share any code
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> request a phpbb3 import then?
<LEW21> I requested phpBB3's and phpBB2's imports: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/phpbb/3.0 , https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/phpbb/2.0
<LEW21> But phpBB2 will reach its end of life quickly, so it doesn't need to be imported
<thumper> abentley, jelmer: it is lifeless too that has hidden his email
<thumper> I checked earlier today
<poolie> thumper: is there going to be a loggerhead theme update on launchpad ?
<thumper> poolie: at some stage, but I don't know when
<mwhudson> LEW21: is http://code.phpbb.com/svn/phpbb/branches/phpBB-3_0_0 or http://code.phpbb.com/svn/phpbb/branches/phpBB-3_0_0/phpBB more appropriate to import?
<mwhudson> the former just seems to contain the latter...
<LEW21> trunk contains phpBB and two other directories, I think that phpBB 3.0 should have the same directory structure
<mwhudson> ok
 * mwhudson hits the go button
<LEW21> :)
<LEW21> Ok, thanks for everything, you solved all my questions ;)
<hansengel> hi, I have two questions with Blueprints. First, how do I add blueprints to a series?
<hansengel> I see the Series column but I see no way to assign it
<Laibsch> thanks, guys for https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnucash/trunk
<Laibsch> special thanks to mwhudson, I guess
<mwhudson> hi, did you say that before or after i just answered the question about it?
<mwhudson> either lightning reflexes or uncanny timing :)
<hansengel> also, are there any plans to add support for importing from Git?
<hansengel> and last thing - I see that I can add blueprints to meeting agendas, but how do I create meeting agendas?
<mwhudson> hansengel: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/104564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 104564 in launchpad-bazaar "git based import for projects in addition to cvs and svn import" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<hansengel> okay :)
<hansengel> mwhudson: Do you know about adding meeting agendas?
<mwhudson> hansengel: nope
<mwhudson> sorry
<hansengel> okay.
<hansengel> I'm just a bit confused - there's a mechanism for adding to agendas, but I can't find out how to actually __add__ agendas
<hansengel> I only see two Ubuntu agendas
<wgrant> hansengel: https://launchpad.net/sprints might help.
<hansengel> ah, okay - there it is
<hansengel> er, would this be the right way to register online meetings?
<hansengel> it seems like more of a method for registering developer conferences
<wgrant> Quite possibly not.
<hansengel> yeah, and these look like they can be globally accessed, too
<wgrant> They can.
<hansengel> Yes, I won't use this, then. Is there any other way to have project meeting schedules? Or should I use a different service for that part?
<Laibsch> mwhudson: before you answered the question
<mwhudson> Laibsch: cool :)
<hansengel> Hi, how long (typically) does it take for a translation file to be reviewed and imported?
<hansengel> also, how can I make a bug look like this:
<hansengel> http://www.grabup.com/uploads/92bf46dad75eee032de864f7081661de.jpg
<hansengel> where the project's bug row says 'Status tracked in <series>'
<hansengel> and then I only need to edit one row
<wgrant> hansengel: That happens if you nominate for the development series.
<hansengel> development series?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Development focus maybe. I forget.
<wgrant> I don't deal with projects much.
<hansengel> What do you mean by that?
<wgrant> You can set a series of each project as the development focus.
<hansengel> In the details for the series, I have the status set to 'Active Development'.. is that what you mean?
<wgrant> See the 'Change details' page for your project. The development focus is set near the bottom.
<hansengel> ah, okay
<hansengel> it works! thanks :)
<wgrant> s/50 Most recently uploaded packages/50 most recently uploaded packages that have a PUBLISHED SPP/
<wgrant> Please don't be so misleading.
<wgrant> (bug #249772)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249772 in soyuz "$PERSON/+packages is incredibly misleading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249772
<Rodrigo> Vito0r
<Rodrigo> ;D
<Rodrigo> tem OP nessa buceta nao
<Rodrigo> akakaka
<Vito0r> [PUPPETS]Gonzo,\sh,abentley,Adri2000,ajmitch,alexanderwz,AndrewB,asac,bac,barry-away,bdmurray,beuno,bimberi,BjornT,cody-somerville,cyberixae,daq4th,elmargol,elmo,emgent,eyalev,fdd,geser,Grantbow,herb,Hobbsee,ilb_18,IRSeekBot2,jamesh_,JanC,javamaniac,jcastro,jelmer,jkakar,jkang,jml,jordi,jpds,jscinoz,Kaleo,kiko,klette,knmurphy`,Laibsch,lamont,Laney,LarstiQ,leoquant,lifeless,lionel,mars,Martinp23,mdz,merriam,mikro,mpt,mtaylor
<Vito0r> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Rodrigo> hi man
<Vito0r> hi
<Vito0r> kc
<Vito0r> T
<emgent> ...
<Vito0r> emgent :]
<emgent> !ops
<ubottu> Help! SteveA, kiko-phone, Kamion, daniels, Kinnison, stub, daf, carlos, spiv, BradB, salgado, lifeless, or jamesh
<Vito0r> hi mi friend
<Vito0r> Rodrigo :ooooooo
<Vito0r> Rodrigo :ooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vito0r> !ops noooooo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops noooooo
<Vito0r> no kick me
<Vito0r> no kick me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vito0r> :(
<Vito0r> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Rodrigo> Vito0r kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Vito0r> ubottu :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<ubottu> Vito0r: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vito0r> ubottu :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<ubottu> Vito0r: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rodrigo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Vito0r> .:ubottu: SORRY!!!!!
<Vito0r> [ubottu]: SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vito0r> AUSHDUASHDAUSHDASUDH
<Vito0r> VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão 
<Vito0r> ExpLode coRação na maioR feLiciDadE! É linDo meu VerDão contagiaNdo e saKudinDo essa ciDade... ExpLode coRação na maioR feLiciDadE! É linDo meu VerDão contagiaNdo e saKudinDo essa ciDade!
<wgrant> !ops
<Vito0r> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH!
<ubottu> Help! SteveA, kiko-phone, Kamion, daniels, Kinnison, stub, daf, carlos, spiv, BradB, salgado, lifeless, or jamesh
<Vito0r> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH!
<emgent> !ops | troll here.
<ubottu> troll here.: please see above
<Vito0r> ExpLode coRação na maioR feLiciDadE! É linDo meu VerDão contagiaNdo e saKudinDo essa ciDade... ExpLode coRação na maioR feLiciDadE! É linDo meu VerDão contagiaNdo e saKudinDo essa ciDade!
<Vito0r> ExpLode coRação na maioR feLiciDadE! É linDo meu VerDão contagiaNdo e saKudinDo essa ciDade... ExpLode coRação na maioR feLiciDadE! É linDo meu VerDão contagiaNdo e saKudinDo essa ciDade!
<Vito0r> VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão Êoooo... VerDão 
<Rodrigo> Vito0r FUCK YOU
<Rodrigo> Vito0r FUCK YOUUUU
<Rodrigo> man
<wgrant> Ah, lifeless, thanks.
 * cody-somerville cries.
<Vito0r> Sorry
<Vito0r> :(
 * Vito0r STOP
<Rodrigo> Vito0r sana fabiti
<Rodrigo> Vito0r sana fabiti
<Rodrigo> kakakak
<Vito0r> lifeless :(
<Vito0r> sorry
 * Vito0r STOP
<Rodrigo> kkkk
<elmargol> :(
<Vito0r> elmargol :(
<Vito0r> im brazilian man
<lifeless> please stop using the flashing highlights
 * Vito0r im is beautiful man
<Vito0r> brazilian
<Vito0r> ok lifeless.
<Rodrigo> what?
<Rodrigo> kaka
<Vito0r> Rodrigo im from brazil
 * wgrant would remove them both.
<Vito0r> im beautiful man. :]
<Rodrigo> yess
<Vito0r> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. :]
 * wgrant also recommends setting colour filtering on the channel.
<Rodrigo> lifeless he from Brazil
<Rodrigo> ;D
<Vito0r> yes
<lifeless> wgrant: link me up I'll do it
<Vito0r> lifeless //mode #launchpad +v+v Vito0r Rodrigo
<cody-somerville> lifeless, type: /mode +c
<wgrant> OK, Vito0r really dies now.
<Rodrigo> yess
<Rodrigo> what?
<lifeless> Vito0r: Rodrigo: we're happy to have you here and give you help, but the volume of lines you are doing is too much, and the fliashing things really must stop
<wgrant> cody-somerville is correct, I believe.
<Vito0r> IM NO UNDERSTAND
<Vito0r> HAHAHA
<Vito0r> traduz ae Rodrigo
<Rodrigo> peri
<Rodrigo> Vito0r falou alguma coisa
<Rodrigo> q é bom agente tar aqui
<Rodrigo> mas tamo falando d+
<Rodrigo> of lines you are doing is too much
<Rodrigo> Vito0r
<Vito0r> [lifeless]: Yeahhhhhhhhh. Tank'ss very muschhhhhhhh!
<Rodrigo> e devemos para
<Vito0r> :@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Rodrigo> hsauhas
<Vito0r> Ok lifeless, stop.
 * Vito0r stop
<wgrant> Interesting that they're both chastising each other. This is revolutionary.
<Vito0r> stop = parar Rodrigo?
<cody-somerville>  /mode +b *!*@*.gnace703.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br <-- is a good one too.
<wgrant> Danke.
<lifeless> hate doing it, but sometimes its needed
<lifeless> I'll unban them in a couple of hours
<wgrant> Not too often in here, fortunately.
<cody-somerville> The ones that do come in here are rather colourful, no?
<wgrant> Not any more :)
<leoquant> fascinating irrational though
<jordi> yeah, that was pretty bizarre
<AnAnt> Hello, anyone knows when this bug: #207625 will be solved ?
<capiscuas1982> hi guys, i don't find the option in laucnhpad to remove a release from my project
<capiscuas1982> is there any?
<kiko> capiscuas1982, it's a bug, but if you ask a Question (see /topic) we can sort it out
<bdmurray> What is the bug watch in bug 248921?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248921 in ubuntu "the FREEZE has came back, Return of the FREEZE (dup-of: 248923)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248923 in ubuntu "the FREEZE has came back, Return of the FREEZE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248923
<AnAnt> anyone knows when this bug: 207625 will be solved ?
<BjornT> bdmurray: that looks like a bug. no bug watch should have been created there.
<bdmurray> BjornT: shall I report it?
<BjornT> bdmurray: yes, please
<kiko> AnAnt, most likely in august.
<AnAnt> kiko: thanks
<kiko> AnAnt, it's unfortunate but not really a critical issue, and we're about to finish up our 2.0 cycle
<kiko> you're welcome! :)
<wgrant> Heh.
 * wgrant is looking forward to 2.0 and the bugfixing that might follow.
<kiko> wgrant, whew, that's two of us -- august is basically bugfixes and planning
<wgrant> Sounds good.
<desrt> can somebody please help me to disable an email address in launchpad?
<kiko> desrt, sure. what's up?
<desrt> i get an awful lot of spam via desrt@ubuntu.com
<desrt> and nobody ever actually emails me there
<desrt> so i just want it disabled
<desrt> (alternatively, the ubuntu sysadmins could enable greylisting to great positive effect)
<kiko> desrt, oh, hmm. I don't know how to solve that one. can you ask our IS team? the aliases are actually not set up in launchpad
<desrt> hmm.
<desrt> do they have a channel?
<kiko> I think it's #canonical-sysadmin
<kiko> but IMBW
<desrt> thanks for the pointer
<wgrant> kiko: is correct.
<wgrant> I imagine #is is somewhat easier to remember.
<kiko> wgrant, it's #is on the canonical IRC server!
<wgrant> kiko: It is to I was referring.
<wgrant> *to that
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> is there support for listing all the answers in a large FAQ document?
<Stavros> or perhaps selected answers
<proppy> Hi, I'm trying to do  bzr branch lp:txprotobuf but I get the following error bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "https://code.launchpad.net/"
<proppy> Ah now I can, it was only a matter of time
<Romario> hey folks, can anyone have a look at the following ppa https://launchpad.net/~gscrot/+archive
<Romario> there are 6 packages published
<Romario> but under packages there are only 3 binary packages listed
<Romario> i copied the 3 packages from another ppa
<wgrant> That is strange.
<lifeless> wow:
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-rebase/+bug/249823/@@popup-window?search=uws&vocabulary=ValidPersonOrTeam&field=field.person#
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249823 in bzr-rebase "speed ftw" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> check out the personal details in that list
<wgrant> Does one have to wait for queue-builder to come along for copies, as there is no upload-time to create builds?
<proppy> how long does it take to launchpad to check the revision of a pushed branch ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Nice.
<wgrant> proppy: It seems to be fairly slow today.
<Stavros> how can i create a proper FAQ on lp, with many questions/answers in the same page?
<proppy> wgrant: thanks
<Romario> anything i can do to solve my problem, e.g. upload my packeges again?
<wgrant> Romario: You might have to wait a while for the builds to appear, but kiko would know better.
<Romario> well, the problem is not new but i noticed it today because some users discovered the problem
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/~jjveenboer
<kiko> bigjools, al-maisan: can either of you help Romario?
<Romario> so i copied the packages again, but still no luck. i don't know if it helps to wait
<wgrant> kiko: Hahaha.
<wgrant> Useful breadcrumb.
<wgrant> 'Latest memberships' is good too.
<wgrant> And the wikiname.
<bigjools> yes, we're looking
<wgrant> It crashes Moin :(
<kblin> hi folks
<Stavros> how can i reorder my FAQs?
<kblin> the recent launchpad layout changes broke my project's branding somewhat, as the logo is designed to be on the left side of content
<kblin> is the "branding" image shown anywhere else than on my project's page?
<Romario> anything i can do to help you?
<bigjools> Romario: we're checking the logs, I'll get back to you in a moment
<Romario> thx
<kblin> I'm a bit confused by the fact that the location of the image for people didn't change to the other side of the page
<proppy> Hi (again), whi https://edge.launchpad.net/txprotobuf state, Status: Doesn’t use Code
<proppy> is that because the branch has not been scanned yet ?
<bigjools> mwhudson, jml, around? ^^
<wgrant> proppy: Probably because you didn't say that your project used Launchpad Code.
<wgrant> proppy: You'll find that option in 'Change details' for the project.
<lifeless> is it possible to get an rss field of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bugs?field.tag=performance ?
<lifeless> proppy: click on the link 'trunk' on https://edge.launchpad.net/txprotobuf
<bdmurray> lifeless: I don't think there are rss feeds for searches
<proppy> wgrant: lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> proppy: oh, looks like its configured already
<lifeless> bdmurray: man, I so want one
<bdmurray> me too
<proppy> lifeless: yep just changed as wgrant adivsed
<lifeless> proppy: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~proppy/txprotobuf/master/changes is available already
<capiscuas1982> kiko: thanks, i'll ask that question
<proppy> lifeless: nice
<lifeless> asac: you gues going to be much longer in there?
<cprov> Romario: your case is messy,  why do you have ping-pong the packages across that many PPAs ?
<Romario> well the developers put there packages in their own ppa
<cprov> Romario: anyway, you haven't copy the gscrot-plugins-bash - 0.0.9-1~ppa3  binaries
<Romario> and then wir copy them to the beta repos and finally to the official repo
<Romario> ok, so i have to copy the packages again with option "copy binaries"?
<Romario> what is the purpose to copy packages without this option? copying only sources doesn't make sense to me
<asac> lifeless: we are about to leave the room now
<asac> ;)
<asac> lifeless: you want this room or me?
<bigjools> Romario: you need to delete and re-copy it
<Romario> ok, i'll try that
<Romario> thx
<bigjools> there was a bug that we fixed in yesterday's rollout
<bigjools> it was allowing you to copy binaries when there were none
<Romario> i see
<cprov> Romario: gscrot-testing-team has the right binaries (plugins-bash), however is has the rebuilt/broken gscrot binaries
<Romario> there are 3 packages named gscrot_0.40~ppa2_all.deb for each release, right?`
<Romario> is thar correct?
<cprov> Romario: no, there should be only one
<Romario> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16109118/gscrot_0.40%7Eppa2_all.deb
<Romario> the differ in the number in the url
<Romario> what does the number mean?
<Romario> timestamp?
<cprov> Romario: no just an ID to a file occurrence (different numbers might have the same content, though)
<Romario> ok, well there is definitely the correct package behind all three ids
<cprov> Romario: AFAICS, you've copied only the  gscrot - 0.40~ppa2  source from your PPA to the gscrot-testing PPA, is that true ?
<Romario> yes, thats right
<cprov> Romario: all at the same time, as well
<Romario> another dev is responsible for the plugins
<Romario> right
<cprov> Romario: ok, that's a bug. simultaneous source-only copies will result in conflicting builds
<Romario> ok, maybe i should upload them to the specified ppa instead of copying around
<Romario> the official repo is fixed now https://launchpad.net/~gscrot/+archive, thanks
<cprov> Romario: no, you can copy, it's fine.
<cprov> Romario: you just have to copy one at time until I get the bug fixed.
<Romario> you said it my case was messy ;-)
<cprov> Romario: no problem, we like complex cases ;)
<Romario> hehe, ok thank you
<Romario> bye
<bdmurray> BjornT: I've an e-mail about a bug that says NEW in the subject that isn't really new.  I think it says NEW because I was subscribed to it so its new to me?
<kiko> bdmurray, can you attach that full message to bug 249832?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249832 in malone "New bug mail should have an indication in the headers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249832
<BjornT> bdmurray: right. there is a bug reported about that. it's kind of correct, since the bug is new to you, but then again, the bug itself isn't new.
<bdmurray> I think that one is more about having a header indicating if the mail is the first message ever
<kiko> BjornT, it's not correct, it's crazy!!
<BjornT> bdmurray: as a workaround, you can check whether the References header is there. if it's not there, it's the first message.
<bdmurray> I'm over it but kiko thought it was odd
<BjornT> kiko: well, it's still *kind of* correct :)
<kiko> heh
<BjornT> kiko: i mean, what do you use [NEW] for? i use to to find bugs i haven't seen before.
<kiko> I use it to tell bugs which are new versus bugmail for bugs which are not new. I think whether or not I was subscribed originally is irrelevant -- [NEW] is for the initial bug triage
<bdmurray> I've tried to use it to find first messages about a bug
<BjornT> kiko: so, if someone adds a launchpad task to a bug, you would expect that mail to have [NEW], or not?
<bdmurray>  [NEW] can also show up in replies to like "Re: [NEW]" which is quite odd
<AnMaster> hi who do you report to when a vcs import repo has the wrong url
<AnMaster> ?
<AnMaster> the repo for https://launchpad.net/crossfire-client points to the old cvs repo
<AnMaster> we use svn since several years
<AnMaster> the same is true for https://launchpad.net/crossfire-server and https://launchpad.net/crossfire-arch
<AnMaster> I hope someone can fix it
<thumper> AnMaster: file a question against launchpad-bazaar
<kiko> AnMaster, I can fix that if you ask a question
<thumper> AnMaster: and poke me about it
<thumper> :)
 * thumper is away
<AnMaster> kiko, but not if I ask over irc?
<AnMaster> that's odd
<thumper> AnMaster: I will do it but I'm about to sleep
<thumper> AnMaster: hence something to remind me tomorrow
<AnMaster> ah
<AnMaster> where is this file bug or whatever form?
<kiko> AnMaster, see /topic
<AnMaster> (oh btw I prefered the old design of launchpad, as it was when I last used it about a month or two ago)
<AnMaster> (the new layout is messy, even harder to find where things are located)
<AnMaster> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad <-- that one?
<andrea-bs> AnMaster: I think you are looking for bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+filebug
<AnMaster> well I will file then..
<AnMaster> oh?
<AnMaster> well kiko said "ask a question", so decide
<andrea-bs> ah, sorry
<andrea-bs> I saw you said you were about to file a bug
<AnMaster> "These FAQs seems similar to your question. Take a look at them, you may find your answer in one these." <-- why does "crossfire vcs-import repos urls are wrong" seem similar to "Is it possible to link a project to packages in a PPA?" and "Just sent my gpg key to the keyserver but Launchpad can't import it. What should I do?"
 * AnMaster shakes head at logic
<AnMaster> kiko, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/39570
<kblin> AnMaster: dunno, I'm just annoyed that they changed the position of the project logo
<AnMaster> kblin, well not only that, but the whole layout looks messy
<AnMaster> even worse than sourceforge (a layout that is uggly but at least usable)
<wgrant> How's it messy?
<wgrant> I don't particularly like the whole new UI, but messy is not how I'd describe it.
<AnMaster> a sec for an example
<AnMaster> just look at user pages
<AnMaster> the change details stuff
<AnMaster> it was much more cleanly organized before
<AnMaster> the same box on the *left* side as projects used to have
<AnMaster> yes that box should be on left side
<AnMaster> there are lots more issues, but I'm busy coding
<Hobbsee> well done.  now even you guys are getting trolled.
<AnMaster> hey I'm not a troll
<AnMaster> it is just that major design changes are confusing, if you are used to how it worked before
<AnMaster> which is why they are a bad idea, as users knowing how it works get put off by it
<Hobbsee> no, not you
<Hobbsee> the few that were spamming earlier
<Hobbsee> An'
<Hobbsee> AnMaster: you're just adding to the multiple pieces of feedback, many not so positive, on lp.
<AnMaster> heh
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<AnMaster> Hobbsee, I normally work with trac (my own private projects using bzr) or sf.net (crossfire) or custom systems (mix of mantis, mediawiki and viewvc + running svn repo ourself, on the supertux project)
<Hobbsee> heya mpt!
<Hobbsee> AnMaster: ahh
<mpt> lifeless, did you report a bug on the overflow?
<mpt> nm, reported bug 249848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249848 in launchpad "Hierarchy displays poorly with very long name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249848
<cjwatson> Hi, is the codehosting branch scanner broken? I pushed https://code.launchpad.net/~kamion/ubiquity/kernel-cd-root to bazaar.lp.net something like an hour ago, but it hasn't been scanned yet; past experience suggests it should be more like 5 minutes
<kiko> cjwatson, it was broken a few hours ago. is it broken again? :-(
<cjwatson> kiko: well, still hasn't scanned that branch at any rate, I don't know where the breakage is
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kamion/ubiquity/kernel-cd-root/changes shows the branch as expected
<LarstiQ> woo, I only just now saw the new design.
<uws> Cool, I get a KeyboardInterrupt error on launchpad! :)
<uws> http://code.launchpad.net/~uws/webkit-open-source/webkit.trunk
<kiko> wow, that's weird!
<uws> kiko: I should note that my local repository for that branch is ~1GB ;)
<uws> I just tried it ;)
<uws> Just trying to use bzr with larger repositories (also for gnome)
<uws> pushing to that branch seems to work fine
<lifeless> uws: btw btree-plain will almost certainly be faster for you for rebase
<lifeless> uws: but I'm working on the core problem right now
<lifeless> uws: are you running rebase from a apckage?
<uws> lifeless: ROCK ON
<uws> yes, debian.
<uws> 0.3-1.1
<uws> lifeless: So the webkit.trunk pushing was succesful
<uws> but now the page on launchpad gives a KeyboardInterrupt ;)
<uws> If I push my webkit.uws branch as well, will I have to repush all revisions?
 * uws is not sure about the launchpad repo layout
<lifeless> uws: could you please grab a screenshot of that and file a bug :)
<lifeless> uws: I just checked with the sysadmins and they haven't done anything that could conceptually cause this, so its a bug in the branch scanner
<lifeless> uws: yes, unless you use a stacked branch, which I *think* has fully landed into launchpad
<uws> So launchpad doesn't use repos, just stand-alone branches?
<uws> lifeless: that means I'm wasting ~1GB of disk space ;)
<uws> lifeless, kiko : malone bug #249863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249863 in malone "KeyboardInterrupt on (large) branch page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249863
<uws> btw, pushing to that branch tells me the branch is up to date
<uws> but "bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~uws/webkit-open-source/webkit.trunk" gives me 0 revisions
<lifeless> uws: thats because the mirror to the public side hasn't finished
<lifeless> uws: stacked branches address this - mirroring is much faster
<cjwatson> ... and https://code.launchpad.net/~kamion/ubiquity/kernel-cd-root still hasn't updated so I would have to assume that the branch scanner is having serious problems
<cjwatson> (or that a massive queue of death built up while it was broken and it's still working through it)
<uws> cjwatson: Yeah the ~vcs-import webkit trunk has no mirror either
<uws> so I created my own ;)
<cjwatson> uws: right, I was replying to you :)
<uws> I'd love to share my bzr-svn mirror for webkit trunk
<uws> i took me 3 days to build it
<uws> rather share it with others if possible :)
<newz2000> hi, was wondering if anyone here has had any success using launchpad's openid in a django app yet
<newz2000> so far I've only gotten it to work if the user knows their openid url
<LarstiQ> launchpad has openid?
<newz2000> https://help.launchpad.net/OpenID is what I found
<LarstiQ> cool, now to find something where I can use that.
<elmargol> LarstiQ, works on identi.ca too
<hansengel> Hi, I'd like to know - how long does it typically take for a .po/.pot file to be reviewed/accepted?
<geser> was the text box to enter bug comments always that slim? on edge it currently uses only half of the available space
<kiko> geser, no, it's a bug that allenap is fixing.
<geser> ok, so no need to file it anymore?
<doctormo> Hello
<doctormo> I created a project and branch for some code I'm developing, so I can share it
<doctormo> https://code.launchpad.net/django-deployer
<doctormo> But I can't be sure I've commited the code right
<doctormo> launchpad says there is no commits, although bzr says it's pushed to ver 2
<kiko> doctormo, there's something stuck in the branch scanner; I've asked someone to take a look into it but most people are in australia and asleep!
<beuno> doctormo, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~doctormo/django-deployer/trunk/changes
<beuno> branch seems to have pushed fine
<beuno> (I cooked that URL manually, btw)
<cody-somerville> Is launchpad code stuff broken?
<cody-somerville> Some of my developers are reporting inability to branch
<kiko> cody-somerville, branching should be working fine, but the branch scanner hasn't picked up new revisions yet
<doctormo> thanks guys for letting me know, I was worried there
<cody-somerville> gah
<cody-somerville> bzr is being really slow.
<cody-somerville> I always found using the smart server on lp was very fast.
<beuno> cody-somerville, what version of bzr are you using?
<cody-somerville> 1.6b3
<beuno> ah, cutting edge
<beuno> I was going to recommend you upgrade, but you can't go much higher than that  :)
<cody-somerville> Could there be something wrong with my branch?
<beuno> cody-somerville, what's the URL for the branch?
<cody-somerville> lp:sapidlib
<beuno> one possibility is that it's knit format in LP, and packs in your comp
<beuno> cody-somerville, indeed  :)
<cody-somerville> I'm trying to branch, remember
<beuno> cody-somerville, bzr upgrade sftp://...
<beuno> cody-somerville, into a shared repo?
<cody-somerville> no
<beuno> then I'm out of ideas
<beuno> I do recommend upgrading the branch though
<beuno> unless some developer is using bzr < 0.92
 * cody-somerville is upgrading.
<beuno> cody-somerville, also, a little secret, branching over http/sftp is faster than the smart server
<beuno> for now, until that gets fixed
<LarstiQ> what is broken?
<beuno> the rest of the operations are faster (push/pull/merge), because it takes advantage of knowing what revisions to ask for
<beuno> LarstiQ, I don't know that much about it, but Robert explained it at the sprint, and a few times after that
<beuno> something that needed tweaking
<cody-somerville> beuno, how long does the upgrade take? Is there any display of progress? :S
<beuno> cody-somerville, it may take quite a bit, as it copies a lot of data around. Progress bar will be very unhelpful during the process  :)
<beuno> but it's worth it, packs are *way* faster/stable
<cody-somerville> beuno, it the branch locked as I do this?
<beuno> cody-somerville, for write operations, probably
<emet> what does this mean
<emet>  This branch has not been scanned yet.
<emet> does that mean it was successfully pushed?
<beuno> emet, that LP's code scan is a bit behind. Ignore that, everything is probably fine. What's the URL for it?
<emet> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbenjos/pash/gsoc
<beuno> emet, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jbenjos/pash/gsoc/changes
<beuno> everything looks fine
<beuno> code scanner will eventually catch up
<emet> okay
<emet> another thing, how do I fix this:  This project‘s license has not been reviewed.
<emet> project is licensed under the MIT X11
<beuno> emet, have you set it in:  https://launchpad.net/pash/+edit
<beuno> the last bit is "Licenses:"
<beuno> ah, you have
<emet> all my code is MIT X11 but there is some Ms-PL code that MSFT wrote in the project
<beuno> I suppose some LP-admin has to look at it, but I'm not really sure
<emet> Ms-PL is basically like the same type of license
<emet> okay
<cody-somerville> beuno, should it still be on "backup of tree history"?
<emet> what does karma do exactly
<beuno> cody-somerville, it could be, yes
<beuno> what's the size of the repo?
<cody-somerville> wow
<cody-somerville> 46mb
<beuno> then it will take a while  :)
<cody-somerville> beuno, why is it so big? I only have under 100 revisions.
<beuno> cody-somerville, how big is the working tree?
<cody-somerville> beuno, 18mb I guess
<beuno> cody-somerville, well, depending on the amount of changes done, it seems fine
<beuno> maybe someone added and removed a big file at some point
<cody-somerville> beuno, would it not be better for to upgrade it locally and then push?
<emet> damn is launchpad like super slow?
<beuno> cody-somerville, bzr doesn't push formats, so that doesn't work
<beuno> you'll have to upgrade locally too  :/
<cody-somerville> How can it not push formats? :S
<cody-somerville> I thought pushing was just like copying the files over.
<beuno> cody-somerville, bzr magic
<cody-somerville> beuno, Is there any way I can see if it is actually doing anything useful?
<beuno> cody-somerville, peak at:  ~/.bzr.log
<cody-somerville> Lots of "<dir> isn't a branch" errors.
<beuno> cody-somerville, that's from bzr's ppa
<beuno> cody-somerville, we're waiting on skype  :)
<cody-somerville> beuno, I suppose I could do the call here at the office, one second.
<beuno> cody-somerville, bzr 1.6rc2 has bad packaging, and installs garbage in /etc/bash-something
<ronny> hi
<ronny> got some issues with lp bzr branching
<ronny> i created a project branch, and lp told me to push via "bzr push lp:~ronny-pfannschmidt/vellum/experiment"
<ronny> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<ronny> any idea what i am missing?
<salgado> ronny, you need to 'bzr launchpad-login'
<beuno> bzr launchpad-login ronny-pfannschmidt
<beuno> to be precise
<beuno> then push again, and add  --use-existing-dir
<beuno> ah, salgado, maybe you can help me pin this bug. Can you peak at code hosting?
<beuno> when you push with lp:whatever, but don't have lp-login set, Launchpad created the directory anyway
<beuno> which is odd, since http is read-only
<salgado> beuno, that's odd indeed.  I can't help much, though
<salgado> it'd be better to talk to thumper
<beuno> salgado, will do, thanks
<ronny> works fine new except for the known lack of speed of bzr net operations
<cody-somerville> beuno, it is doing something. :]
<beuno> cody-somerville, yay!
<cody-somerville> beuno, starting repository conversion
<cody-somerville> now on stage 3/4
<emet> hey
<emet> guys
<emet> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbenjos/pash/gsoc
<emet> this has been saying " This branch has not been scanned yet. " for a few hours already
<emet> is that normal?
<beuno> emet, yes, the code scanner is delayed
<emet> O_o
<nedko> when packages deleted from ppa get fully removed, so i can upload updated ones
<nedko> ?
<ronny> whats the best way to remove a svn mirror from launchpad ? (we switched to hg ages ago)
<ronny> anyone?
<aa_> hi, seems I can't obsolete a branch that is a vcs import from the days when the project used to use svn. I get the "change branch details" for other branches but not this one. This is the branch I am talking about: lp:~vcs-imports/pida/trunk
<cprov> nedko: you can only upload higher source versions to PPAs (and ubuntu)
<nedko> cprov: ok, thanks
<cprov> nedko: np
<cody-somerville> beuno, it is deleting old repository content now
<cody-somerville> beuno, Can I just rebranch this instead of upgrading my local branch?
<beuno> cody-somerville, ah, it's taking a while
<beuno> cody-somerville, yes, as long as you don'r have a shares repo
<gdoubleu> anyone here have the ability to see why the django trunk import hasn't picked up any trunk commits after svn rev 7941?
<gdoubleu> I forced an import about 30 min ago, but no updates.  there are some warning in the logs though, if that means anything.
<beuno> gdoubleu, this is probably the worst time to catch an admin. I'd say file a question in launchpad-bazaar about it
#launchpad 2008-07-19
<cody-somerville> beuno, its done!
<beuno> cody-somerville, yay!  welcome to the future
<cody-somerville> beuno, launchpad shows the same info
<cody-somerville> beuno, is that because the scanner is behind?
<beuno> cody-somerville, yeap, ignore the scanner
<beuno> you can check with:  bzr info lp:branch
<cody-somerville> beuno, Standalone branch (format: unnamed)
<beuno> right, it lies remotely
<beuno> cody-somerville, what's the URL?
<cody-somerville> lp:sapidlib
<cody-somerville> ~sapidlib-dev-core/sapidlib/devel
<beuno> cody-somerville, beuno@beuno-laptop:~$ bzr info http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Esapidlib-dev-core/sapidlib/devel
<beuno> Standalone branch (format: pack-0.92)
<cody-somerville> Is that good?
<beuno> http tells you the truth for some reason
<beuno> cody-somerville, yes  :)
<beuno> you're all done
<beuno> at some point either LP would let you upgrade, or we should allow upgrading through bzr+ssh
<beuno> billions of gb of transfer are wasted each time you have to upgrade
<cody-somerville> beuno, and you say sftp://is faster than lp
<cody-somerville> er... lp:sapidlib
<cody-somerville> because it uses bzr+ssh
<beuno> cody-somerville, *just* for the initial branch
<cody-somerville> so would spell out the entire push command and tell it to remember?
<cody-somerville> *would I
<beuno> operations that are dumb, and just need to download/upload everything
<beuno> cody-somerville, no, for push use lp:
<beuno> because incremental pushes are faster with the smart server
<cody-somerville> odd... is lauchpad slow today?
<cody-somerville> Because I remember branching this in like 10 seconds.
<beuno> I've heard that from a few people, so it just may well be
<beuno> I don't even know who to poke about it at this hour
<beuno> Rinchen?
 * Rinchen wakes up
<Rinchen> sorry the above isn't very clear...issue?
<beuno> Rinchen, there have been quite a few complaints in the last few hours about bazaar being slow on LP
<beuno> doing normal operations, branching/pushing/pulling
<Rinchen> mthaddon, spm - can you check the bzr servers please? ^^
<Rinchen> sometimes they can be a bit... needy.
<beuno> Rinchen, it would be cool to have a list of people to poke for each part of LP
<mthaddon> Rinchen, will check
<beuno> I never know who does what, and at what timezone
<Rinchen> beuno, we're going to start an "on call developer" program soon
<Rinchen> we've been thinking about it since December
<Rinchen> basically the person to poke would be in the IRC topic
<beuno> that would be perfect
<beuno> I wasn't sure if the JFDI in the meeting went through  :)
<Rinchen> we may also create a "poke bot"
 * beuno stops bugging LP folks and goes walk the dog before it explodes
<beuno> thanks Rinchen
<aa_> sorry to repeat :)
<aa_> hi, seems I can't obsolete a branch that is a vcs import from the days when the project used to use svn. I get the "change branch details" for other branches but not this one. This is the branch I am talking about: lp:~vcs-imports/pida/trunk
<Rinchen> aa_, I might be able to help you.
<Rinchen> aa_, you want it set to obsolete?
<aa_> Rinchen: um, yes please, something that won't show up in the list
<aa_> I think obsolete is best
<Rinchen> aa_, are you concerned with how it looks on code.lp.net or do you want to stop the import itself?
<Rinchen> aa_, two separate areas for me to tweak
<aa_> Rinchen: both
<aa_> Rinchen: well, you can import it as much as you like, it's your processor/bandwidth/etc, but I think it's best :)
<aa_> Rinchen: mainly I don't want people to easily check out the source and try to use it
<Rinchen> aa_, ok, I think I got you fixed on both
<Rinchen> aa_,  The import you need a bzr expert or lp admin to help you with
<Rinchen> aa_, but the status you can change. I've done both for you though
<aa_> great that works, thanks
<aa_> but in the UI I couldn't change the status of that branch
<aa_> only for other branches, but not that one
<aa_> Rinchen: perhaps because I am using edge.
<Rinchen> aa_,  for the UI, you can still see the branch but it's hidden because I set it to an inactive status (merged in this case).  e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/pida
<Rinchen> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/pida
<aa_> yeah, perfect
<Rinchen> aa_, hmm it might be because it was an import.  I can't compare right away because I have full privs
<aa_> I wonder why I can't change the status myself
<aa_> maybe becuase the branch belongs to vcs-imports?
<Rinchen> aa_, yes, that was my thought
<aa_> I guess that could be a bug
<Rinchen> aa_, the test would be to do this:  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pida/trunk/+edit
<aa_> forbidden
<Rinchen> aa_, there we go.  I think this is why the bazaar experts team was created
<Rinchen> we wanted to get a few reliable folks to be able to help out with requests for imports.
<Rinchen> and other fun things
<aa_> I guess it's a change, since the project group used to own that branch
<aa_> the pida group
<aa_> but at some point vcs-imports pwned it
<Rinchen> yes.
<Rinchen> we have a lot of security in place to prevent authorized changes
<Rinchen> sometimes we're too smart for our own good :-)
<aa_> heh
<aa_> I'll shout at kiko next time I see him ;)
<aa_> Rinchen: thanks for the help, that's great
<aa_> bye everyone
<enygmata> hello all, i'd like to have some help to set up my project... i already pushed the code to bazaar but i cant see the files using launchpad.. and i'd like to know how to "scan" a branch...
<beuno> enygmata, what's the URL?   code scanner is a bit behind, so it's probably already pushed, just delayed in showing it
<enygmata> beuno https://code.launchpad.net/eope/
<enygmata> i recreated the branch tonight to see if i could solve the problem...
<enygmata> but nothing
<beuno> enygmata, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~heuripedes/eope/trunk/changes
<beuno> branch is fine, Launchpad code scanner just needs to catch up. You can use that URL meanwhile, and branch/push/pull normally
<enygmata> ohhhh man thank you :)
<beuno> enygmata, :)
<enygmata> oh and hehe.. is it possible to delete series/releases? :S
 * beuno deffers the question to Rinchen 
<Rinchen> enygmata, it is, but it's painful
<enygmata> x.x
<cody-somerville> beuno, it is still branching :(
<beuno> cody-somerville, blame mthaddon. Unfortunetly, I can't do much more then annoy people
<beuno> packs should branch *way* faster then knits
<beuno> you have to get like 1/50th of the amount of files, so latency goes down quite a lot
<mthaddon> cody-somerville, I can't see anything wrong on the codehosting server - load is low, all indicators are there's nothing wrong with the server - so I'm not really sure what to suggest - besides trying to follow up with a bzrlp developer
<beuno> cody-somerville, can you run the branch command with the additional  -Dhpss  flag?
<beuno> that will spit out more information to ~/.bzr.log
<beuno> specifically transfer speeds
<cody-somerville> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28368/
<beuno> cody-somerville, it's trying to do packs<>knits conversion on the fly
<beuno> not goof
<beuno> *good
<cody-somerville> but I already upgraded it :/
<cody-somerville> beuno, is it writing directly to the branch or is it safe to cancel?
<beuno> cody-somerville, it's not writing to LP, so you can cancel safely
<beuno> cody-somerville, you have other bzr projects in /home/cody-somerville/projects/?
<cody-somerville> for sure
<beuno> can you do 'bzr info' in: /home/cody-somerville/projects/
<cody-somerville> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/cody-somerville/projects/".
<beuno> and, if it says "not a branch", try in: /home/cody-somerville/projects/sapidlib
<cody-somerville> beuno, I just noticed there is a sapidlib folder on my desktop and I'm pretty sure I called the upgrade with my desktop being the cwd.
<cody-somerville> bzr info shows: Unshared repository with trees (format: dirstate or dirstate-tags or knit)
<beuno> cody-somerville, there ya go
<cody-somerville> Is that my new branch?
<beuno> are there other branches in /home/cody-somerville/projects/sapidlib?
<cody-somerville> no
<beuno> alright, kill the  /home/cody-somerville/projects/sapidlib/.bzr dir
<beuno> and re-branch
<cody-somerville> I already deleted sapidlib all together.
<beuno> ok, branching should be *way* faster now
<cody-somerville> but... I just tried to run bzr checkout in ~/Desktop/sapidlib/ and it says:
<beuno> and, we owe mthaddon a beer  :)
<cody-somerville> cody-somerville@mercurial:sapidlib$ bzr checkout
<cody-somerville> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/cody-somerville/Desktop/sapidlib/.bzr/branch/".
<cody-somerville> beuno, oh? Did he fix something?
<beuno> cody-somerville, no, it wasn't his fault  :p
<mthaddon> beuno, easiest beer I ever earned :)
<beuno> cody-somerville, delete /home/cody-somerville/Desktop/sapidlib/
<cody-somerville> deleted
<beuno> and try:  bzr co lp:sapidlib
<cody-somerville> done
<beuno> so it was at an acceptable speed now?
<cody-somerville> beuno, yes
<cody-somerville> beuno, but aren't I using centralized model now?
<beuno> cody-somerville, right. You can use branch instead of checkouts
<beuno> I chose checkout to test because it downloads slightly less information
<beuno> delete, and repeat with branch
<beuno> anywhere you want  :)
<cody-somerville> Do checkouts work in shared repositories?
<wgrant> cprov: I like the look of some of those new blueprints.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Yes.
<cprov> wgrant: uhm, right, but we don't have a solution to grant you access to the wiki pages yet :(
<wgrant> cprov: I think we're used to being surprised by the implementation by now.
<cprov> wgrant: well, well ..
<wgrant> The derivative archive stuff will be very useful for lots and lots of people - we'll finally be able to use jigdo again!
<cprov-zZz> wgrant: yes, lot of news coming in that area (very soon)
<cody-somerville> cprov-zZz, really? :) most exciting.
<DBO> how do I set a milestone for my project?
<wgrant> DBO: You can create milestones inside one of your project's releases.
<DBO> thank you wgrant
<hubuntu> the spreadubuntu project is testing LP as our unique OpenID provider
<hubuntu> I saw a blueprint for a drupal module for that purpose
<hubuntu> I have installed the openID module on drupal and it works for logging in with users that add the openID link to their profiles. Our idea is to not make a profile but rather just use the LP data for ID purposes and head into the site as fast and seamless as possible
<hubuntu> well, pep installed it... I have been testing it ;)
<pep> hubuntu: it is maybe a bit late ;)
<hubuntu> good night gents
<emet> hey
<emet> um
<emet> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbenjos/pash/gsoc
<emet> still says "scanning"
<emet> can it really be delayed that much?
<emet> was like 12 hours ago
<wgrant> emet: The branch scanner seems to have been having significant issues over the past 36 hours.
<wgrant> It's not normally this bad.
<emet> what is it "scanning"?
<emet> is it like going to fix my project's bugs for me or something? :o
<wgrant> emet: It needs to work out data about the branch.
<wgrant> To list the latest revisions, among other things.
<emet> does the scanner run on a 486 computer powered by a dead hamster?
<wgrant> It looks like it now.
<wgrant> But I suspect it's busy with some huge branches.
<wgrant> Or just broken.
<emet> probably broken
<emet> I mean, 12 hours
<wgrant> Yes.
<emet> maybe it should be restarted or something
<wgrant> Probably, but there seems to be nobody around with sufficient power.
<emet> hmm
<emet> well that sucks
<emet> I need my code to be public by the weekend
<emet> I might have to SVN it somewhere
<wgrant> It doesn't need to be scanned to become public.
<emet> really? there doesn't seem to be options to view the source code for the public
<wgrant> Grmpf.
<wgrant> Indeed.
 * wgrant tries something.
<wgrant> If it is indeed that broken, I'm sure we can wake somebody up about it.
<Peng_> Loggerhead is at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~you/project/branch/changes
<wgrant> That timed out for me.
<Peng_> The branch scanner doesn't help users view the code anyway.
<wgrant> Which is why I think it's very broken.
<wgrant> And I think we need to poke somebody.
<Peng_> Heh.
<wgrant> I have an awake sysadmin on my contact list.
<Peng_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jbenjos/pash/gsoc/changes works for me.
<Nafallo> wgrant: damn you. I'm hardware admin, not sysadmin :-)
<wgrant> I can checkout the code, though.
<wgrant> Hah, indeed Loggerhead works now.
<wgrant> THis is not encouraging.
<emet> oh goodie
<emet> thanks for that Peng_
<wgrant> emet: You can tell people to use bazaar.launchpad.net to browse, or check it out by formulating the bzr URL themselves.
<Peng_> You're doing another initial checkin?
<emet> no
<Peng_> There's already one other branch with an initial checkin from April.
<emet> that's a different branch
<emet> they will be merged eventually
<Peng_> They're two unrelated branches; merging will be a pain.
<emet> indeed
<emet> I'm going to have to do another push soon, will that kill launchpad at this rate?
<Peng_> Heh.
<pep> good night
<Abelian> what does "this branch has not been scanned yet" mean? I can push and branch etc, but none of it shows up in launchpad?
<BjornT> Abelian: the web ui isn't directly connected to the branch. there is a script that scans the branches and update the ui. normally this is quite fast, but at the moment something is making the script slow, so it might take a while for the ui to be updated.
<Abelian> BjornT: cheers
<Peng_> Slow or down?
<BjornT> Peng_: slow. very slow.
<Peng_> Huh.
 * wgrant is confused at Peng_'s confusion.
<Peng_> Slow is odder than down.
<wgrant> Somewhat.
<thumper> We think there was a regression in bzrlib for a particular call that we use.  One of the guys landed a branch yesterday that makes it 20 times faster :)  We will get this into production Monday most likely
<Peng_> That sounds good.
<Peng_> Did he make bzrlib faster or lp faster?
<thumper> our use of bzrlib
<netmask> hi, I have registered a branch, and pushed some code around 10 hours ago, but since then it shows in "This branch has not been scanned yet" state. is there anything wrong going on?
<LarstiQ> netmask: the branchscanner is tied up atm it seems, so your branch isn't special in that regard right now.
<LarstiQ> 12:09:00 < thumper> We think there was a regression in bzrlib for a particular call that we use.  One of the guys landed a branch yesterday that makes it 20 times faster :)  We will get this into production Monday most likely
<LarstiQ> netmask: ^^
<netmask> LarstiQ: many thanks for the information
<nedko> how often is run soyuz publishing cron job?
<nedko> mwhudson: jack trunks imports fail: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16187402/jackit-jack1-trunk-log.txt
<alex-weej> ello
<alex-weej> how do i make a team on launchpad?
<alex-weej> oh wait, found it :)
<hansengel> Hi - can someone tell me how long it typically takes for translations to be approved? I've been waiting two days so far.
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> somehow since the launchpad redesign, my FF3 sometimes fails to render the pages correctly, as if the CSS wouldn't load. is that just me? I'm currently browsing the launchpad bugs, but I didn't find a bug report for that yet
<andrea-bs> kblin: mh... have you tried to delete the cache?
<kblin> hm, didn't nuke the whole cache yet, good point
<kblin> as a reload fixes it :)
<kblin> my bad
<andrea-bs> no problem :)
<kblin> ok, I just cleared the cache, but still got it
<andrea-bs> can you take a screenshot, please?
<kblin> sure
<kblin> http://jade.worldforge.org/screenshots/launchpad_not_loading_css.png
<kblin> as I said, looks pretty much like a cache issue
<andrea-bs> let me try with FF3 (I'm using epiphany)
<andrea-bs> I can't reproduce this bug
<kblin> well as I said, only happened a couple of times
<kblin> let me clear the cache again, just to be sure
<andrea-bs> ok
<kblin> hm, so either clearing the cache in ff3 is broken or launchpad
<kblin> but I only get that once per type of page and a reload seems to fix it
<kblin> rather a ff bug than a launchpad bug
<kblin> so never mind
<andrea-bs> yes, it seems a ff bug
<kblin> just been so long since I last had a caching issue that I forgot about it :)
<Pegasus> hey can someone delete my account?
<andrea-bs> Pegasus: you can deactivate your account from this page: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+deactivate-account
<Pegasus> thx
<andrea-bs> Pegasus: you are welcome :)
<andrea-bs> Pegasus: sorry if I ask you this question, are you deleting your account because you receive too much mails from launchpad?
<Pegasus> no, I've registered an account on shipit.kubuntu.org and don't need it anymore
<andrea-bs> ok, thank you!
<kblin> andrea-bs: the only thing with launchpad emails is that for some funny reason they sometimes show up on the top of my mailbox and sometimes on the bottom, even though the mailbox is ordered by date/time of arrival of the mail
<kblin> in kmail
<andrea-bs> kblin: Sometimes there are delays, but not too often. How old are the mails in the bottom that you receive (minutes/hours/days)?
<kblin> months
<kblin> er
<kblin> well, the old ones
<kblin> and sometimes there's bunches of new ones that are minutes old
<andrea-bs> kblin: so, sometimes you receive mails older than one month?
<kblin> no, sorry
<kblin> I misunderstood the question
<kblin> all emails I get are pretty recent
<kblin> but sometimes they get sorted as if they were older than, say 2007-07-21
<kblin> and sometimes not
<andrea-bs> this seems a kmail bug
<kblin> I don't know what causes the "let's pretend the email is old" sorting, but it's consistent per bug
<andrea-bs> because the date of the e-mail sent by launchpad is correct, but kmails puts them on the bottom, right?
<kblin> sometimes
<kblin> i.e. all the emails I get for bug 220463 go to the top of my mailbox just fine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220463 in kvm "unable to boot linux vm's that are not Debian derived." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220463
<kblin> and e.g. bug 250063 emails go to the bottom, in reverse order
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250063 in sear "Upgrade Guichan dependency to version 0.8.1" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250063
<kblin> I've only ever seen that for launchpad emails as well
<kblin> never seen it on e.g. bugzilla emails or mailing lists
<andrea-bs> mh... could you give me the source of a "bad" mail (if it doesn't contain sensible information), please?
<andrea-bs> use pastebin.ubuntu.com to paste the source
<pep> taht's funny, shipit's got the simons-say-launchpad favicon too now :)
<kblin> ahrg, durnit
<Laibsch> what is the IP of neumayer?
<Laibsch> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnucash/trunk
<Laibsch> ping mwhudson ^^
<Laibsch> nevermind, the issue is sorted out now
<luke-jr> How do I use bzr on Debian?
<luke-jr> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /root/src/lp:~armagetronad-ct/armagetronad/0.2.8-armagetronad-sty+ct/
<beuno> luke-jr, are you trying to branch from alunchpad?
<beuno> *launchpad
<luke-jr> I guess
<beuno> luke-jr, what version of bzr are you using?
<luke-jr> whatever Debian has
<beuno> which is...?
<beuno> 'bzr version'  should tell you
<luke-jr> Bazaar (bzr) 0.11.0
<beuno> ok, that's a very old version
<beuno> I strongly recommend you upgrade
<luke-jr> that's the latest for Debian 4.0
<beuno> either way, that version of bzr doesn't understand "lp:project" URLs
<luke-jr> so how do I get a checkout?
<beuno> and the format the branch you are trying to get isn't supported in versions under bzr 0.92
<tormod> someone here who can have a look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/casper/trunk/ - I can not get/browse the code
<beuno> luke-jr, IIRC, there are backports for debian stable of bzr, and, if not, you can install from source, which should be trivual
<luke-jr> beuno: I run stable for a reason.
<beuno> luke-jr, right, well, you can't get that branch with bzr 0.11
<beuno> tormod, that doesn't look good. Can you file a question requesting an admin look at it?  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<tormod> beuno, thanks, will do
<pep> Hi
<pep> I can't remember who I talked with about the 2 spread ubuntu projects, about deletion or renaming, etc...
<pep> We discussed and it is nonsense to keep two projects, we are going to host all the code in one project like we wanted to originally, could someone please delete the https://edge.launchpad.net/diy-spreadubuntu project?
<bdrung_> hi, launchpad has problems with its css designs
<bdrung_> sometimes the css files are not loaded. e.g. i opened https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/5-a-day-data/main and looking in the source shows that https://launchpad.net/+icing/revNone/+style-slimmer.css is the css destination.
<wgrant> Ooh dear.
<bdrung_> when i reload the page, it is updated to https://launchpad.net/+icing/rev6717/+style-slimmer.css
<wgrant> Is the revision number in the footer also None when that happens?
<wgrant> Indeed it is.
<bdrung_> yes
<wgrant> And it's a weekend too.
<bdrung_> <!-- Launchpad 1.99 (rNone) --> instead of <!-- Launchpad 1.99 (r6717) -->
<wgrant> Yep.
 * wgrant laments the lack of a weekend developer/sysadmin presence.
<Bioinforomed> Hello
<wgrant> pep: Ask a question at the answers URL in the topic.
<pep> I'll re-ask :)
<Bioinforomed> I'm new to Launchpad and am thinking of hosting a project there and have some really basic questions.  Is this the right place to ask them?
<wgrant> I can't think of anywhere better.
<Bioinforomed> Basically, I'm shopping around for alternatives to hosting on Sourceforge
<Bioinforomed> My group has developed a fairly useful set of tools to analyze genetic data that we'd like to make available as open source.
<wgrant> Open sourcing is always good.
<wgrant> And in my experience SourceForge is not.
<Bioinforomed> We've struggled through a year of licensing issues with the US Federal goverment lawyers (it was developed for the National Cancer Institute)
<Bioinforomed> And we have groups from all over the word lined up to use and extend the software
<wgrant> Licensing can be one of the least fun parts of dealing with software :(
<Bioinforomed> So after looking around, Launchpad stood out as being rather more user oriented than many of the other sites
<Bioinforomed> Thankfully we managed to push a very simple BSD-like license through the legal channels.  Other open source projects within the NCI have not been so fortunate.
<Bioinforomed> So... I have questions:  First, I've registered the project and even pushed a branch.  But it hasn't been "scanned" yet.
<wgrant> Excellent. I'm an Ubuntu dev, and we have an unfortunately large number of science-related packages that have decided to write their own license, and have thus become non-free.
<wgrant> Aha, lots of people have had that problem today. It seems there is a speed issue with the scanner that appeared a couple of days ago. I hear it will be fixed within a couple of days.
<Bioinforomed> It doesn't give me the option to browse the code, though I can pull the code and push updates to it.
<wgrant> But that only affects the UI - the branch is still fully useable.
<wgrant> Try http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~path/to-your/branch
<Bioinforomed> Also, the site is having stylesheet issues today... half of my page reloads come back unstyled
<pep> wgrant: that was the question: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38202 sorry about the re-opening, we should have sticked to our point :/
<wgrant> Bioinforomed: I've only seen that happening today. There appear to be no official LP people around right now.
<Bioinforomed> Very nice: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bioinformed/glu/main/ seems to do the trick
<wgrant> Bioinforomed: If it is annoying you too much, you could use edge.launchpad.net, which seems to be unbroken, but might have other bugs due to running newer code.
<Bioinforomed> wgrant: Does edge share the same backend data, just newer frontend code?
<wgrant> But I imagine the stylesheet issue will be fixed as soon as a sysadmin hears about it.
<wgrant> Bioinforomed: It doe.
<wgrant> *does
<wgrant> staging.launchpad.net has newer code, but a different copy of the database, so you can try things out there without spamming anybody or polluting the database.
<Bioinforomed> Next question: Most traditional open source projects use mailing lists to organize communication with users and developers.  I don't see that on Launchpad.  Is that something that I would have to provide externally?
<wgrant> Launchpad mailing lists are team-oriented.
<wgrant> You can create a mailing list for each team.
<Bioinforomed> How does one create a team?
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<bdrung_> can it be that edge is newer than staging?
<wgrant> bdrung_: It is slightly newer, but I'm not sure that's the reason.
<wgrant> As it hasn't been like this all the time since the rollout.
<Bioinforomed> wgrant: The URL works, but how would I navigate there from the site?
<wgrant> Bioinforomed: From the home page: 'People & Teams', 'Register a team'
<wgrant> mpt: Thankyou for making that easier to explain and navigate to!
<Bioinforomed> So obvious, yet I was looking within the project options
<bdrung> wgrant: some hours ago i detected this css bug the first time
<wgrant> bdrung: Around how often does it happen?
<wgrant> elmo: Since no LOSAs seem to be around and LP CSS is broken... are you around?
<bdrung> 4/30
<wgrant> That is strange.
<bdrung> but an hours ago it was every third page (by guess)
<bdrung> reloading the same page help (sometimes it needs 2-5 reloads till css is correct)
<Bioinforomed> wgrant: I'm trying to create a team and set the notification email address to myself.  LP is complaining that the address is already associated with a user.  Am I misinterpreting what it is asking for?
<wgrant> Bioinforomed: You don't have to set the email address on a team.
<wgrant> If you don't set one, emails will go to all members, which is probably what you want unless you have a mailing list.
<Bioinforomed> I just don't want moderation requests going to the general mailing list
<wgrant> I think they should go to the team admins.
<Bioinforomed> Great-- then I'll leave that blank
<Bioinforomed> Do most projects bother with renewal periods?
<wgrant> My teams expire people after a while, or they collect a lot of cruft.
<Bioinforomed> What period is typically used?
<wgrant> I generally use a year.
<wgrant> or two.
<Bioinforomed> Thanks.  I'm sorry to pester you so much.
 * wgrant has little else to do whilst waking up.
<Bioinforomed> I don't see my project in the "list of related projects".  Do you know how that gets populated?
<wgrant> Of the team?
<Bioinforomed> Yes
<wgrant> You'd have to set the team as some attribute of the project.
<wgrant> Just giving it a similar name will not link them in any way.
<wgrant> Which team have you created?
<bdrung> wgrant: you have time?
<wgrant> bdrung: Hm?
<Bioinforomed> glu-users and glu-dev
<bdrung> wgrant: you said that you have little else to do
<wgrant> bdrung: You probably want to set glu-dev as the maintainer or driver of the project, and move the branch to it.
<wgrant> bdrung: It's before 9am on a weekend. Of course.
<wgrant> Er, Bioinforomed ^^
<bdrung> wgrant: it's 00:57 and saturday is over. but: if you have nothing to do you can review bug #246408. ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246408 in matplotlib "Please merge matplotlib 0.98.1-1 from Debian/unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246408
#launchpad 2008-07-20
<Bioinforomed> wgrant: I've added the -dev team as the driver and subscribed the -dev team to the branch.  Is that what you meant or is there more?
<wgrant> Bioinforomed: You should probably change the ownership of the branch to the team, so the team can upload to it.
<wgrant> Morning cprov.
<wgrant> bdrung: I might look at that shortly.
<cprov> wgrant: morning, how is your Sunday going so far ?
<wgrant> bdrung: Why did you add dvipng to Depends when it was already in Recommends, when you gave us the new upstream version during Hardy?
<wgrant> cprov: Very young yet, but so far not bad.
<wgrant> cprov: Is production's CSS often being missing a sysadmin-calling event?
<bdrung> wgrant: good question.
<wgrant> bdrung: That brings in huge amounts of TeX :(
<wgrant> And Debian appears to have since adopted that change.
<wgrant> Even though they dropped it to Recommends in the first place.
<cprov> wgrant: uhm, let me check, I'm using edge w/o problems.
<wgrant> cprov: Right, edge works fine. But production often returns None for the revision, so no CSS.
<cprov> wgrant: right, just happened :(
<wgrant> It's not as bad as it used to be without CSS, fortunately.
<Bioinforomed> wgrant: I've now associated the -dev team with the project.  Is there a way to do that for the -users?
<wgrant> Bioinforomed: I'm not sure that there's an appropriate field for that.
<cody-somerville> Bioinforomed, associate -users with the project and add -dev to the -users team
<lagenar> how much time takes launchpad to scan a branch for the first time?
<wgrant> cprov: bdrung and Bioinforomed have reported it so far, and it seems just a few hours old.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: But there's no appropriate field for a user team.
 * cprov hates Sundays 
<Bioinforomed> cody: I've associated -dev by making it the driver... I'm not sure I want to do that for -users.  Adding -dev to -users makes perfect sense, though.
<wgrant> lagenar: Normally just minutes, but there appears to be a bug in bzr which is making things very slow. Expect it to be faster within a couple of days.
<Bioinforomed> I was hoping for the -users mailing list to get annoucenments and the like
<wgrant> lagenar: Scanning just affects what is displayed in the user interface - all functionality is still available.
<lagenar> ok great then
<cprov> wgrant: no bugs yet, though.
<wgrant> cprov: Surprising.
<cprov> I will file one
<Bioinforomed> Next beginner question for LP: Is there some sort of Wiki I can use to provide an overview for my project and the resources or must I host that myself elsewhere?
<wgrant> Bioinforomed: You can add some content to your project's Launchpad home page, but there is no wiki service at this time.
<cprov> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/250190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250190 in launchpad "CSS sometimes is unreachable in production" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> cprov: Great, hopefully somebody will notice soon enough...
<Bioinforomed> wgrant: How do I post files to the project for source and binary releases?  These will be .tar.gz archives and various Python .egg files and Windows installers.
<wgrant> Bioinforomed: You can create a release series and a release, and upload files to that release.
<bdrung> wgrant: dvipng is needed for building matplotlib, but you can use it without dvipng.
<wgrant> bdrung: Right, but you made it depend on it.
<bdrung> wgrant: while matplotlib configures: OPTIONAL USETEX DEPENDENCIES: dvipng, ghostscript, latex, pdftops
<wgrant> It should be in Build-Depends, but not Depends.
<bdrung> wgrant: we should change this back. matplotlib was the first package i worked on. so my knowledge was about zero.
<wgrant> bdrung: Thanks for clarifying that. Can you fix that in your merge?
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> wgrant: should i change it to Recommends or Suggests?
<wgrant> bdrung: I think Recommends, because otherwise nobody will be able to work out why TeX stuff isn't working.
<Bioinforomed> wgrant: Thanks again for all of your help.  I have to head off for a bit, but I'm making a lot of progress thanks to you.
<wgrant> Recommends are now installed by default.
<wgrant> Bioinforomed: np
<bdrung> first time i found a bug in gnome-terminal
<bdrung> wgrant: there are EXPERIMENTAL CONFIG PACKAGE DEPENDENCIES in the configuration, should i move the listed packages from depends to recommends or suggests?
<bdrung> because they are experimental, i would prefer suggests
<wgrant> Suggests sounds good.
<wgrant> Just make sure it works without them installed if it was configured with them.
<bdrung> now i can fix my faults :)
<wgrant> Actually, it's probably best to not change them in a merge.
<wgrant> dvipng should be fixed, because it was moved in a merge in the first place.
<wgrant> But we still want to keep the diff minimal.
<bdrung> dvipng was introduced by me and configobj and enthought.traits too
<wgrant> Ah.
<bdrung> and were adopted by debian without checking it.
<wgrant> How strange.
<bdrung> may be we should ask Morten Kjeldgaard. he mentored the packaging.
<wgrant> He's not around at the moment.
<bdrung> i saw it.
<wgrant> And hmm, we should be in #ubuntu-motu.
<Mecha25> anybody out there know why my code.launchpad.net page isn't reflecting my bzr push but my bazaar.launchpad.net page is?  it's been an hour since the push, I don't want to e-mail a link to the branch until I'm sure the code's been uploaded
<wgrant> Mecha25: There is apparently a bug making branch scanning very slow, so the code.launchpad.net page might be out of date. If it's on bazaar.launchpad.net, it's fine.
<Mecha25> alright, thanks, any idea when this bug will be solved?
<wgrant> I believe they have a fix, and it should be fixed within a couple of days.
<Mecha25> cool, thanks a ton, 2 solid weeks of dev work can finally pay off
<Mecha25> peace
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/89660/comments/33 is spam and needs to be removed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89660 in vte "control-cursor-key regression in vim" [Low,Confirmed]
<wgrant> ScottK: But it is  EMERGENCY !
<wgrant> And LP speaks invalid RFC2822 at times, it seems. Bad LP.
<Hobbsee> file a question.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: It'll just get expired.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: likely true, but then you can jus tkeep reopening it with more terse comments, and email the mailing list again about how woeful this solution is.
<Hobbsee> OTOH, this was discussed reasonably on LP users.
<Hobbsee> so whether they actually get any better remains to be seen.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: RSN, as usual.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> ah yes, here we go
<Hobbsee> Yes, this is actually on my roadmap to begin when my second triage
<Hobbsee> resource arrives and is trained up.
<Hobbsee> So, a few weeks.
<wgrant> Correct.
<ScottK> The Feedback page lists here as one valid way to report spam: https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback
<emet> launchpad is exploding
<Hobbsee> ...exploding?
<wgrant> s/exploding/dropping CSS often/, I would posit.
<emet> it still hasn't "scanned" my damn BZR branch
<emet> :o
<emet> Grrr!
<wgrant> emet: The branch scanner is running very slowly at the moment. Note that branch scanning does nothing but update the web UI, so it's not important, but should be fixed within a couple of days.
<emet> okay
<emet> BZR is quite nice though
<wgrant> Indeed, it is very very nice.
<thumper> emet: you can blame me for the branch scanner
<thumper> emet: sorry
<thumper> I find it often helps to have someone to yell at :)
 * wgrant wonders who we yell at about one of the appservers forgetting which revision it is running.
<wgrant> thumper: We've had an awful lot of people complain about the branch scanner today.
<thumper> wgrant: I can only apologise
<wgrant> Even more than those complaining about the lack of CSS, oddly enough.
<thumper> wgrant: it appears that it wasn't tested fully before the last rollout
<thumper> wgrant: and I should have made sure it was
<mwhudson> i found the problem about an hour before the rollout :/
<mwhudson> the fun of performance issues
<wgrant> Is that what delayed it by a couple of hours?
<thumper> no, that was something else
<wgrant> (somebody might have wanted to amend the topic, but it's probably a bit late now)
<mwhudson> well there were two problems
<thumper> I didn't realise that it was as bad as it was
<thumper> otherwise I would have pushed harder for an earlier update
<mwhudson> there was a configuration issue that stopped it working at all for a little while
<wgrant> mwhudson: Something was timing it out?
<thumper> when our admin guy starts AU am, I'll try to get the update out
<mwhudson> but now it's running, but very slowly
<mwhudson> wgrant: no, some apache thingummy, really not very interesting
<wgrant> Is it really really slow, or is it a bit slower than usual but with an enormous queue?
<wgrant> Aha.
<mwhudson> it's really slow
<thumper> I've noticed a number of bugs and questions about it
<mwhudson> really really slow
<thumper> on the plus side, people are using LP codehosting :)
<mwhudson> the code is in place to make it a bit faster than it was before, we just need a sysadmin :)
<mwhudson> thumper: yeah, indeed, if people complain when we break stuff, that's sort of a good sign
<wgrant> Particularly as this is normally only noticeable on new branches.
<wgrant> Unless you look closely.
<Hattory> Hi all... Why the background of favicon is not transparent?
<thumper> Hattory: my guess is because the grey doesn't have a good contrast with many browsers default colour
<wgrant> The white background looks awful in the Hardy theme, but not too bad with Intrepid's.
<wgrant> I preferred the logo as the favicon.
<Hattory> wgrant: you're right but in many browsers it looks  so bad... IMHO
<wgrant> It does.
<wgrant> With a bit of tweaking the logo looks fine.
<evilissimo> hmm, I try to use staging.launchpad.net to try it out but it seems like i won't get the registration mail, or does it take remarkably longer than on the mainsite? On the mainsite i'm registered already
<evilissimo> ok found the answer
<evilissimo> although having to wait so long is a bit disturbing and could lead to ignore staging at first place and go over and just create a project :S
<thumper> evilissimo: staging doesn't send email out
<evilissimo> yeah I read it
<thumper> evilissimo: at least not somewhere where you could see it :)
<xFallen> hey guys
<dash> hi. is there a way to delete a blueprint?
<megabyte405> Has anyone had problems with the PPA not always packaging all the files produced for an arch-independent package/
<cprov> megabyte405: do you have an example ?
<megabyte405> yes - http://launchpad.net/~abiword-stable/+archive - look at the hardy package before the rebuild finishes
<megabyte405> there should be a ton of files in /usr/share/abiword-2.6 in the abiword-common package
<megabyte405> but it seems to package them only every other time I build
<megabyte405> (I test-built that package on my personal PPA, where it worked on the second try, then I copied the source to the AbiWord Stable ppa, where it built wrong)
<megabyte405> now I am rebuilding in AbiWord Stable to see if I can get it to work again
<megabyte405> The package is actually the new one from debian, I worked with the maintainer to build i, and he said he's seen that kind of thing happen only a few times when the system was screwed up
<cprov> megabyte405: I can't see how the packaging procedure can be different in PPAs
<megabyte405> Yeah, I have no idea why it's not working, but it's frustrating because it worked when I tested it, then when I pushed the package to many abiword users, it broke
<megabyte405> and it works on my own system
<megabyte405> it just fails half the time in the PPA, and it just started doing this
<cprov> megabyte405: it needs further investigation, file a bug
<megabyte405> cprov: ok, downloading some of those packages to attach and will file a bug
<cprov> megabyte405: good, then we can find out why it's happening.
<megabyte405> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/250293
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250293 in launchpad "PPA fails to package common files half the time" [Undecided,New]
<bbyever> hi
<bbyever> usually how long does it take for a branch tu be updated on the website after its been pushed to?
<beuno> bbyever, usually, a few minutes
<beuno> but the code scanner is a bit delayed
<beuno> so it may take a day or two
<beuno> what's the URL?
<bbyever> beuno: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mx-marketing/ubuntu-mx-podcast/dev
<beuno> bbyever, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mx-marketing/ubuntu-mx-podcast/dev/changes
<beuno> branch is fine, just need to give code scanner a while to catch up
<beuno> you can use it normally, pull/push/branch
<bbyever> beuno: ah ok. thanks!
 * beuno wonders if any admin can add to the topic that code scanner is delayed
<Peng_> Um, actually, i don't think the channel is +t, so anyone can do it.
* beuno changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 17 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Code Scanner for branches is a bit delayed, admins working on it. Doesn't affect using bzr at all
<beuno> Peng_, you're right, thanks  :)
<Peng_> :)
<Peng_> The next meeting is 3 days and 8 minutes ago?
<beuno> uhm, yeah. Time travel is the latest and greatest in Ubuntu  :p
<Peng_> Darn, I really need to upgrade to Hardy.
<beuno> it's much easier if you have meetings when you already know what's going to happen
<Peng_> Like in the Doctor Who episode "Blink"? :)
 * beuno never saw Doctor Who
<nycerine> rosetta need better navigation imo
<devfil> hi to all
<devfil> why piemontese, franco-provencal etc... are languages for translation?
<thumper> devfil: no idea
<thumper> but then I don't have anything to do with translations :)
<devfil> it is really bizzarre
<devfil> however, I'm the admin of a project on lp, but I cannot set googlecode as bug tracker, how I can set it?
<thumper> I don't think googlecode is a bugtracker option (from what I looked at)
<thumper> (in "Change details" of the project)
<devfil> thumper: but I should
<thumper> I didn't realise that googlecode had a bug tracker
<devfil> s/I/it/
<devfil> thumper: for example http://code.google.com/p/msn-pecan/issues/list is a bug tracker
<mwhudson> pretty sure there is a bug or two on launchpad for this
<mwhudson> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/78395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 78395 in malone "Support Google Code's issue tracker" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<emet> hey
<emet> the scanner is still the brokens
<mwhudson> emet: in progress
<mwhudson> (really!)
<emet> :)
<devfil> the new lp on edge is finished?
<Peng_> mwhudson: Has it changed from "waiting for an admin"?
<mwhudson> Peng_: yes
<Peng_> Oh, good.
<devfil> the new lp is finished?
<mwhudson> devfil: when is software ever finished?
<devfil> mwhudson: when it works
<emet> when is spawns a computer god which takes over the universe
<devfil> mwhudson: I don't like the grey bar for edge on header
<devfil> I prefer it attacked to the border of the window
<mwhudson> devfil: i don't think the current round of ui tweaks is finished yet, no
<mwhudson> devfil: i am totally not the right person to talk to about it
<mwhudson> however
#launchpad 2009-07-13
<RenatoSilva> any suggestion about the merge question? Should I create anotehr branch or just update the one merged and propose it again?
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: going back to the 'why keypair' question
<wgrant> Aha, somebody who knows!
<lifeless> https gives a halfduplex connection
<lifeless> ssh gives a full duplex connection which can be more powerufl
<lifeless> also
<lifeless> historically we started with just sftp
<lifeless> and no write-over-http support at all
<wgrant> LP has no write-over-http even now.
<Laibsch> Hi, not sure this is the best channel, but packages.ubuntu.com is down
<lifeless> wgrant: it doesn't, but the bzr client does now
<wgrant> Laibsch: Try #canonical-sysadmin
<wgrant> lifeless: Right.
<lifeless> now, we could have done password auth over sftp
<lifeless> but that meant letting one server in the dc get the password out of the db; prior to the time we were designing *no* servers ever get the password once its set
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: you mean ssh is more performatic than https, right?
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: very much so
<lifeless> this isn't set in stone; I'm sure that it can be revisited. OTOH hand it works pretty well at the moment and is a well known protocol amongst open source developers.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: so that was my doubt, it's not because of key-pair-is-more-secure-than-website's-password, just because of performance, right?
<lifeless> key-pair isn't intrinsically more secure; key-pair is rather like OAuth in fact
<lifeless> in that you setup credentials that are attached to your account for programs to use
<lifeless> there is one way in which key-pair is more secure, which is that it can't be brute forced as easily as password systems
<wgrant> lifeless: It's a lot harder to brute-force a private key.
<wgrant> Right.
<RenatoSilva> key-pair is not more secure _in launchpad_ right? because they's protected by a single lp password. By more secure I mean it's almost impossible to guess your private key
<wgrant> And I can easily revoke a single keypair without disrupting all of my things that log into Launchpad.
<lifeless> but given we use passphrase authentication on the website, its hard to argue that other parts of the system should be held to a higher standard
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Well, bruteforcing your Launchpad password over HTTPS is probably impractical too, if only because the web UI is *so damn slow to respond*.
<lifeless> wgrant: Thats more to do with the separate set of credentials aspect
<ajmitch> at least GPG keys require validation from launchpad for you to attach them to your account
<wgrant> lifeless: That's what I meant.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: it *is* more secure in launchpad
<wgrant> ajmitch: Only to an address on the key, not one of your existing addresses, IIRC>
<ajmitch> wgrant: ah well
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: unless you mean 'if the password is compromised the list of keys can be altered'
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: maybe you don't need a brute-force attack to find out website's password
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: it's essentially fragile compared to the private pey
<RenatoSilva> key
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Right.
<wgrant> I'm not quite sure how LP has got away with this, given the immense power that some Launchpad accounts wield.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: unless you mean 'if the password is compromised the list of keys can be altered' ---> yes that's what I mean
<lifeless> so, yes thats a vulnerability
<lifeless> its the key exchange vulnerability in fact
<wgrant> The most sane fix I can think of is to require all Launchpad authentication token changes (passwords, OpenPGP, SSH) to require OpenPGP-signed confirmation.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: people may think, "oh I'm using ssh key pair authentication, really nice, no one will guess my private key". However it's a false sense of security, because that super-powerfull private key is protected by a simple common password.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: uhm
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: lp doesn't hold the private key
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: if the lp password is guessed, the private key is *still* secure
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I know
<wgrant> lifeless: They don't have to. They can replace it.
<lifeless> wgrant: yes, I know, see above.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I mean the authentication
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: I think its important that all credentials are protected appropriately
<lifeless> same goes for OAuth etc
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: people may think "impersonating me in Launchpad is as hard as guessing my private key", but it's not. It's as easy as guessing website password.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: thats true, they may think that. Do you have evidence that they do?
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: I doubt that they do, because they still use a password to login to the website
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I thought that that's why an ssh key pair is required, because is more secure than single passwords. Then I thought a bit more and came here to ask you :)
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I wonder what launchpad's wiki stands about it tough
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I don't think it would be a full solution, but Launchpad could send a confirmation email when altering the keys...
<srid> launchpad is not loading at all on Opera. is this a known issue?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: An unauthenticated confirmation email is almost useless.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: so that someone would need to get not only lp password but the one from your email
<RenatoSilva> wgrant:  An unauthenticated confirmation email is almost useless. --> ?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Not cryptographically authenticated, that is.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: you mean to ensure that it was lp who sent the confirmation email?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: No - to ensure it was the user who received it.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: sorry I don't get what you mean
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: The confirmation email needs to be sent encrypted, or it's easily interceptible in transit.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: you mean to avoid someone else reading the email?
<wgrant> Yes
<RenatoSilva> k
<RenatoSilva> ok
<lifeless> wgrant: I don't think it would matter if someone saw 'your keys have been changed'
<lifeless> wgrant: an attacker that can prevent mail delivery would just block all encrypted mail from lp
<wgrant> lifeless: Of course - that's why the email has a confirmation link.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: I think lp could increase its documentation about this on the person edit page perhaps
<lifeless> wgrant: once someone has your password and your email, they are you, unless we build the whole system out of gpg
<lifeless> wgrant: which would make it extremely hard to use
<wgrant> lifeless: Which was exactly why I suggested we build the whole system out of GPG...
<wgrant> lifeless: Well, the current situation is completely unacceptable.
<lifeless> wgrant: it is?
<wgrant> lifeless: Given the privileges that several community accounts have acquired over the past 18 months, yes.
<wgrant> And some other issues.
<lifeless> I'm sorry, I'm completely failing to track the logic chain from 'allows password authentication' to 'it is unacceptable that people in the community can have lots of access'
<RenatoSilva> well, even your OpenPGP keys are protected by a single password right?
<lifeless> Note that most (all?) of the largest web services around use password authentication
<wgrant> lifeless: No other well-known web service allows one to push out software to millions of machines within hours, with the click of a button.
<wgrant> (well, it requires a key too, but that's easy now)
<lifeless> wgrant: oauth key?
<wgrant> lifeless: OpenPGP key, to upload the package.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I think the point is: your password is the only thing protecting your lauchpad account. The SSH keys are just for convenience, for use in bzr+ssh because it is faster than https
<wgrant> But that requirement will go away soon.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: wgrant is talking about a whole other things now
<wgrant> lifeless: It's very much related - all of these credentials are protected solely by a password.
<wgrant> But yes, it has drifted.
<lifeless> wgrant: to be precise, the selection of credentials are protected by a password.
<lifeless> wgrant: I suggest precision, because pgp keys and ssh keys are *not at risk*.
<wgrant> lifeless: Right.
<lifeless> and if folk get confused and start to think they are, the conversation will be muddy
<lifeless> so lets examine the basis of soyuz and gpg stuff
<lifeless> we don't require a web of trust; rather we require one working email account
<lifeless> and a gpg key for that account
<lifeless> ever since soyuz was created this has been the case; and adding a mail account with gpg key has been easily doable if you compromise the password
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> But there were previously barriers which meant that just getting access to a Launchpad account or OpenPGP key were not fatal.
<lifeless> wgrant: there were?
<lifeless> wgrant: are you referring to needing shell access to a dc machine to do archive admin?
<wgrant> lifeless: There were. Only the development series can be uploaded to directly. That mitigates a lot of the damage, although it's still pretty awful.
<wgrant> Any other series has to go through the queue, which was previously administrable only with shell access.
<lifeless> so now lets compare the access levels
<lifeless> ssh keys are protected by a passphrase, but you need physical access to attempt attack
<lifeless> e.g. UDS
<lifeless> ditto gpg keys
<srid> hmm, launchpad form POST is screwed up. some fields are not saved at all. (or, is it my browser fooling?)
<lifeless> OTOH lp passphrases are on the web, but arguably we can do a better job of detecting attacks
<lifeless> srid: what page?
<wgrant> lifeless: LP accounts are also accessible with one of several cookies.
<srid> lifeless: bug page. I changed importance from 'Undecided' to 'Low' (along with other changes), but the importance field was not changed at all. (browser -- safari on macosx)
<lifeless> (an offline dictionary attack on your gpg keys are not accessible)
<lifeless> wgrant: currently, the cookies are end to end encrypted
<lifeless> wgrant: but I'm guessing you're arguing that physical access may permit copying a cookie
<lifeless> srid: try refereshing it?
<wgrant> lifeless: Physical access makes that easy, yes. But there are others ways.
<wgrant> Practical ways.
<srid> hmm. didn't. will try next time.
<srid> but this is not supposed to be cached. damn.
<srid> besides, why would one field have old values .. while others not. strange indeed.
<lifeless> wgrant: I may be missing something, but https <-> https means you need either a xss attack (and we're very vigilant about those), or physical access to the source or target
<wgrant> srid: Some browsers do strange things with caching form values.
<lifeless> srid: we use AJAX
<lifeless> srid: for an increasing number of things
<wgrant> lifeless: There are other ways. People do not protect their cookies well.
<wgrant> It is entirely the user's fault, but it still happens.
<Daviey> lifeless: MITM is still viable with https <-> https.
<RenatoSilva> I just don't see many sense of the ssh keys, it would be better if you could just type your password in bzr+ssh
<RenatoSilva> *sense on
<RenatoSilva> *much
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: ssh is much more convenient
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: it allows cron jobs and other things without putting my password in plain text
<wgrant> It means I can keep my Launchpad password off all those remote machines entirely.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I mean the authentication, ok use ssh for transport, but use your lp password to authenticate instead of a key pair. I don't know if the ssh protocol allows you to do this tough.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: I know wha you meant
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: isn't your private key kept plain-text in memory anyway?
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: no, its not.
<lifeless> depending on your config
<lifeless> at worst its protected and locked to prevent paging to swapfile
<lifeless> you can also have multiple keys, one per machine
<RenatoSilva> the same could be done with lp password
<lifeless> it could
<wgrant> It's also only there for a tiny period, and an SSH key is a lot less powerful than your Launchpad password.
<lifeless> however passwords are bruteforcale
<lifeless> and theres no need for that when the password prompt can be done locally on the users machine using keys
<micahg> lifeless: that depends on what safeguards are built in to whatever you're logging in to
<lifeless> micahg: whether it can be successfully bf'd - yes.
<lifeless> whether you allow the possibility - no
<lifeless> and whether we need to deal with people trying - no
<lifeless> and whether the owner of the credentials is inconvenienced when someone is trying - no
<micahg> lifeless: the possibility depends on the safeguards
<lifeless> maybe I can put it this way:
<lifeless> keys: very small surface area. passwords: large surface area
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: bzr could act as a browser, you log in to lp site, then every time bzr sends a request, lp site checks if the mentioned user is authenticated
<lifeless> can you put a lot of effort in and get maybe the same thing with passwords? yes. But why would you give yourself that headache.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: thats roughly what oauth is
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: however, what compelling advantage does that have over ssh?
<RenatoSilva> oauth?
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: oauth
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: the advantage of not using a non-sense key pair
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: non sense in the sense of security
<lifeless> wgrant: I'd be delighted to talk about your concerns more, but this forum is going sideways too often
<lifeless> wgrant: perhaps drop me a mail
<wgrant> lifeless: It is. OK.
<RenatoSilva> google oauth
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: we discussed the security aspects earlier; you're recapping the prior conversation or something. ssh keys are demonstrably more secure than passphrases.
<lifeless> their lower bound is approximately the same as the upper bound you can reach with passphrases
<lifeless> and yes, the vulnerability of passphrases does allow the key list to be changed
<lifeless> that isn't a reason to use a weaker auth for another component
<RenatoSilva> .
<RenatoSilva> compromise website pwd is a disaster anyway, so let's stand this will never happen. Now add to this scenario the ssh key. If you somehow get the private key, you can push code to lp as if you were the owner of the key. Now imagine there's no ssh key, you need to type lp password (like bzr is a browser using https only for auth). As previously standed, the password is never compromised. Therefore it is more secure :)
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: But the password *is* compromisable, and LP authentication will hopefully be stronger than just password auth eventually. There's no point reducing SSH security to the current awful state of web auth.
<micahg> which is the appropriate project for filing a request regarding blueprints
<wgrant> micahg: blueprint
<micahg> :)
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: compromise website pwd is a disaster _anyway_, so _let's stand_ this will never happen
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: do you mean 'the website password database being exposed'?
<spm> RenatoSilva: err what? that's *not* how you do risk analysis.
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: But the website password can and will be compromised. It won't be so much of a disaster when there is additional protection in front of auth settings.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: or 'a single account being compromised'?
<RenatoSilva> ssh keys act as a "second" password with less privileges, but protected by the first password. Two passwords are two ways of impersonating you in some level. And that "second" credential _is protected by the first one_, which means that compromising the first password is the same as compromising the second. So losting the master password is a disaster _anyway_, with or without shh keys. The difference is that with ssh keys you open a second door to y
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: if what you really mean is 'I don't like having to fiddle with ssh keys', then I suggest you file a bug asking to make that easier to work with.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I don't want anything. I'm just talking at a bazaar.
<lifeless> you seem to be arguing a particular case though. LP *wants* to support multiple credentials for people, because that meets some very important use cases, such as running programs without disclosing the users primary credentials.
<lifeless> The use case you are arguing for, of using passwords for things other than access to the website is *not desirable* in launchpad, because its less secure.
<lifeless> It's less secure because it leads to the users credentials being stored in plaintext across multiple machines
<RenatoSilva> plaintext even if bzr acts as browser?
<micahg> lifeless: are you assuming passwords are stored in plain text?
<RenatoSilva> that is bzr connects through https with lp, then sends the typed password and starts a session with the website
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: As lifeless said, that's basically what OAuth does.
<lifeless> micahg: that is the proposition being argued
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: that doesn't work from cron
<RenatoSilva> then when you run bzr <command> it first checks if you're authenticated in the website, if so then it performs the actual operation through bzr+ssh
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: unless the password is stored
<micahg> hmm, maybe I shouldn't jump in in the middle, but that seems disasterous
<lifeless> micahg: I agree completely.
<micahg> I don't store passwords in cleartext anywhere if I can avoid it
<lifeless> exactly.
<micahg> I think I'll stay out of this though
<lifeless> this is what alternate credentials are for
<lifeless> oauth is a key based system
<lifeless> as is ssh
<lifeless> and gpg
<lifeless> the specifics are different in each case
<micahg> sorry, I'll back out of this discussion
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: ok cron is a problem is this case
<micahg> too much to do
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: if you're not using cron and other automated stuff, then IMHO I'd preffer typing my password (only one door)
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I'm just saying my opinion, I'm not telling that lp should do this or that
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: you can have the same password on your ssh keys as you do for lp, or no password at all if you trust that noone else has physical access to your machine
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: I think it would be ok to *allow* the use of passphrases for bzr+ssh://bazaar.l.n/
<lifeless> in fact, I filed a but about that some time back
<kub1> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down??? Will you please check right now? Thx. I haven´t been able to access it ever - meaning for the past 18 hours.  I´d greatly appreciate data if it is working, so i´d know if the problem is with it, or at my end. Thanks, & awaiting your confirmation...
<wgrant> lifeless: ubuntu-dev-tools developers were recently forbidden from allowing users to enter their Launchpad passwords into anything other than their web browser.
<wgrant> kub1: It's not.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I don't know how secure is a password/phrase encryption algorithm. I mean, wouldn't it be easy (or not that hard) if you get local access to the private key file, to decrypt it using brute force attack?
<wgrant> kub1: As I suggested earlier, you're very probably behind a restrictive firewall.
<wgrant> kub1: I believe TCP port 11371 is the one in question.
<RenatoSilva> s/phrase/phase-based
<RenatoSilva> phrase
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: It's of course possible to brute-force the passphrase on a key if you have the key.
<lifeless> wgrant: ah yes; its a social defense.
<lifeless> wgrant: so that we can tell people 'never put your password in except on the website'
<wgrant> lifeless: Yep.
<wgrant> Not unreasonable.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: the way passphrases work is that they are transformed into a symmetric key and used to decrypt the stored ssh keys
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: they are reasonably secure as long as they aren't machine guessable
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: possible but easy, hard? if is possible and very easy, then why put a passphrase on the private key? I imagine it is not that easy, I just don't know _how much_ secure. I couldn't find docs in the web about it
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I need to read more to learn how this kind of encryption works and how much secure it is exactly...
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: It's just boring old brute force. Difficulty revolves entirely around the complexity of your passphrase.
<lifeless> and local physical access :P
<wgrant> That too.
<spm> a gun to the head is a very effective 'brute force' password cracker
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> it also breaks gpg etc ;P
<spm> :-)
<RenatoSilva> I have branch X merged with branch Y. I have branch Y locally, then I add a new revision and push to branch _X_, I thought this would lead to a branch conflict, but it didn't. It was like branch X was totally overwritten by branch Y...
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: so that a good passphrase is as secure as e.g. RSA itself? I mean, not even all computers in the world could decrypt the private key by brute-force attack, just like it can't be done with RSA-encrypted messages.
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: It all depends on the complexity of the passphrase.
<spm> RenatoSilva: I think you're missing the point. if decryption is $$$, then I (the attacker) will find a more cost effective way to access your data. Hopefully comiserate with the value of your data. eg Hold a gun to your head. think *outside* the square.
<lifeless> where is that xkcd when you need it
<wgrant> lifeless: I was looking for that one :(
<wgrant> http://xkcd.com/538
<RenatoSilva> spm: I'm not reffering to other ways of getting access. Putting a shotgun in your head is _obviously_ a good way
<spm> heh. was a common problem in my defence security days - crypto folk get so caught up in their magic, they forget that to someone who has root access on the servers on either end of the secured pipe, that said pipe is irrelevant.
<spm> RenatoSilva: that you aren't referring to other ways is the problem. they're *ALL* related. you can't simply ignore those bits you don't care about.
<RenatoSilva> spm: I can't?
<RenatoSilva> spm: so if I want to specifically study brute-force attack
<RenatoSilva> spm: forget it
<spm> RenatoSilva: bit hard to forget it - been doing it security gumpf for waaaay too long ;-)
<RenatoSilva> spm: I asked a technical specific question
<RenatoSilva> spm: wgrant: so that a good passphrase is as secure as e.g. RSA itself? I mean, not even all computers in the world could decrypt the private key by brute-force attack, just like it can't be done with RSA-encrypted messages
<spm> RenatoSilva: sure. and that's the problem. you're focusing on one specific part. you can't do that. ever. it's just one issue in thousands.
<RenatoSilva> spm: it's a technical question, I'm not talking about security in general
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Your definition of 'good' is probably wrong.
<RenatoSilva> spm: problem???
<RenatoSilva> spm: ??????????
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I didn't even defined 'good'
<RenatoSilva> define
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: I know.
<spm> RenatoSilva: you're trying to argue if XYZ is secure or not. irrelevant. I'd attack a weaker point.
<wgrant> But any definition you could come up with is wrong.
<RenatoSilva> spm: argue?
<RenatoSilva> spm: it's just a question
<spm> discuss/ whatever :-)
<kub1> I am unable to access keyserver.ubuntu.com through my isp, & someone just checked & told me it is working cause they can access it.  My isp blocks most ports except for http.  Is there any way i can get the key through https?, and manually add it to the appropriate apt control file?
<kub1> How do i access it via a proxy site?  which proxy site?
<RenatoSilva> spm: I'm interested in how password-based encryption works. that's it
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: ok, I'm just curious about _how much_ secure they are ^
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: generally the passphrase is hashed, often with a salt, and the hash is the actual key
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: understand how it works etc
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: As secure or insecure as you want.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: by secure I mean technically
<wgrant> For your average passphrase, incredibly insecure.
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: So do I.
<lifeless> depending on what you're encrypting that then becomes the source for a psuedo OTP
<spm> RenatoSilva: "how much secure" is the wrong question :-) secure for what purpose. eg a MS-DOS PC can be secure enough to hold TopSecret information. see?
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: oh hashes....
<RenatoSilva> spm: I just mean understand all the theory behind it. Of course you can use very bad RSA key pair, and you can use a shortgun, social engineering etc. but that's not what I meant
<nivekc1> hello, i have a problem with launchpad and would appreciate some assistance.. I created an account some time ago and i know the email address i used but do no know the password i used.. the email is no longer active so i cant log into it to reset my launchpad password.. the reason i want to login is to remove or edit my account since when i google my screen name my last name shows up in the first hit and i don't like that at all. If there is some way i c
<mwhudson> nivekc1: you got cut off there
<mwhudson> nivekc1: but i suggest you email feedback@launchpad.net with the details
<nivekc1> mwhudson what do you mean by cutoff
<nivekc1> my post was as follows: hello, i have a problem with launchpad and would appreciate some assistance.. I created an account some time ago and i know the email address i used but do no know the password i used.. the email is no longer active so i cant log into it to reset my launchpad password.. the reason i want to login is to remove or edit my account since when i google my screen name my last name shows up in the first hit and i don't like that at all. 
<mwhudson> nivekc1: irc limits the length of messages
<poolie> spm, are you back?
<spm> poolie: yup
<poolie> spm, bug 253788 is bugging me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253788 in malone "Bug mail should use my verbose_bugnotifications, not the team's" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253788
<spm> pun intended?
<poolie> it sounds like there's an option in the db for which there's no ui to turn it off
<poolie> mm
<poolie> are you able to see this in the db? could you in principle turn it off for ~bzr and ~bzr-core?
<spm> poolie: could be, it's not like we have any shortage of those. /bitter_and_twisted. ping gmb directly perhaps? he may be able to let us know what to zot. ??
<spm> poolie: no idea. would barely even hesitate to guess.
<poolie> k, i'll open a question
<spm> in principle tho. if such does exist, and we get a more or less ok that it's safe and sane from gmb, I have no problem toggling accordingly - so long as we get the sql to do so. I'm reluctant to just tweak stuff in the DB with zero idea of the consequences of doing so.
<lifeless> spm: live life!
<poolie> :)
<spm> heh. something like that. :-)
<wgrant> You could safely enough check that ~bzr-core's verbose_bugnotifications is true, though...
<poolie> yeah, that would help
<poolie> good idea
<poolie> i filed https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+question/76825
<poolie> i agree with waiting for guidance from the malone team but just having a peak as wgrant says would be nice
<wgrant> Certainly, flicking the switch without confirmation from a Bugs person is probably not a good idea.
<wgrant> We've not even had a Bugs person confirm that my suspicion was right, although it makes sense.
<spm> poolie: select verbose_bugnotifications from person where name='bzr-core'; ==> 't'. no idea what that means tho.
<poolie> k thanks
<poolie> that seems to confirm william's theory
<poolie> t meaning true
<spm> fwiw, your settings is 'f' - so yeah true false sounds good
<wgrant> Aha, so some part of Launchpad does make sense.
<lifeless> you have no idea ;P
<spm> wgrant: NO! it's lies!!!!
<wgrant> spm: What's wrong with edge? It hasn't updated in like three days.
<wgrant> Which is annoying lots of people, as a core Soyuz API is broken.
<spm> wgrant: the updates have been stopped
<wgrant> Is this for the same reason that staging's build broke around the same time, or something else?
<spm> not sure. I was away all last week, so only have sketchy details at this stage
<wgrant> Ah.
<spm> aiui, we're waiting on a CP'd fix from last week to land in stable - then edge can be updated again
<spm> ... which far as I can see, hasn't landed yet.
<thumper> :(
<micahg> wgrant: it seems that attachments can exists for longer than 24 hours after being deleted
<wgrant> micahg: Disappointing. You might have to ask a Bugs person later.
<noodles775> wgrant: were you able to view the screenshots linked from bug 386355 as well (I know it requires LP auth, but not sure what the restrictions there are... I was hoping it allows any LP user)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386355 in soyuz "Archive 'subscription' terminology is confusing" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386355
<wgrant> noodles775: Waiting for it to load, but I'm guessing it's devpad? That requires one to be a Canonicalite.
<wgrant> Ah, chinstrap. No access to that.
<noodles775> wgrant: I specifically put it on chinstrap...
<noodles775> thinking that would allow access... uploading 5 images to the bug generates lots of spam.
<noodles775> Hmph.
<mwhudson> noodles775: you can upload to rookery which is the same machine as people.ubuntu.com
<noodles775> mwhudson: Ah, great thanks!
<wgrant> "Optional notes about this access" seems wrong.
<wgrant> And Person:+archivesubscriptions seems like it should have the PPA name linked, rather than an additional "(i) View" link.
<noodles775> wgrant: do you mean the link from the email should go directly to the subscription?
<noodles775> If so, it "would be difficult"... (the initial 'view' link is actually a submit button that posts a form, as it's creating the pwd....
<wgrant> Ah, yes, I remember that now.
<noodles775> but I agree, that would be better for the user (once we can collect stats some other way)
<wgrant> In the new access email, is the registrant referring to the subscription creator, or the archive owner?
<noodles775> wgrant: the subscription creator (ie. an individual)
<noodles775> (I think... quickly checking)
<noodles775> yes.
<wgrant> Why would I want to find out more about them?
<wgrant> It might be nice to tell me who they are, but I need to know the owner of the archive more.
<noodles775> wgrant: in case you don't know who they are... click on their profile...
<noodles775> hmmm.
<wgrant> A large majority of P3As will be owned by teams, I suspect. Your emails seem to be tailored to the case that the owner is an individual.
<noodles775> wgrant: I don't think so... it's just trying to tell you *who* was responsible for creating your subscription...
<wgrant> noodles775: Why do I care about that?
<wgrant> They're probably not the engineer behind the software.
<noodles775> wgrant: because you may not be able to view the owning team (could be private) or the ppa page itself.
<wgrant> Argh.
<noodles775> (and yes, we do want to reconcile these ;) ).
<noodles775> So the person who added you is someone that you can contact if you've got questions about it.
<wgrant> Do you have to confirm the subscription before you can see the PPA page?
<noodles775> wgrant: even then you won't be able to see the PPA page unless you are a member of the owning team (currently)
 * wgrant cries.
 * noodles775 put his arm around wgrant in support.
<wgrant> Now I see why it is how it is.
<wgrant> But... ew.
<noodles775> As I said, we do want to reconcile these, but it's not trivial.
<wgrant> So private teams (not PMTs!) can have PPAs?
<noodles775> wgrant: I don't know, all I know is that archive subscriptions currently have nothing to do with access to the PPA page.
<bigjools> PMs can have PPAs
<bigjools> PMTs cannot
<bigjools> P3As I mean
<bigjools> acronym overload
<wgrant> I would have thought the opposite would make more sense.
<wgrant> So I can have a subscription to an archive in a person that doesn't exist?
<bigjools> urgh I haven't woken up yet
<bigjools> let me start again
<bigjools> Private Teams can have Private PPAs
<bigjools> Private Membership Teams cannot
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bigjools | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<wgrant> Right. Very odd, that is.
<bigjools> why?
<wgrant> It really doesn't seem like a good idea to send out those emails with no information about the actual archive.
<james_w> hi all
<bigjools> hi there james_w
<noodles775> wgrant: the name of the archive is included (always was in the subject, but now also in the body as per your recommendation)
<james_w> I'm still getting the OOPS from getPublishedSources, has edge been updated since we spoke on Friday?
<wgrant> edge updates have been disabled, apparently :(
<noodles775> james_w: nope :/
<bigjools> no :(
<james_w> damn
<bigjools> it's a pain
<wgrant> noodles775: Right, but that doesn't give me much information.
<bigjools> I am going to get my fix cherrypicked
<wgrant> noodles775: How do I verify who the owner is?
<wgrant> I can't see that team.
<noodles775> wgrant: no, but as much information as you can have about a private PPA right?
<noodles775> (well, there are other public tid-bits I think, but nothing more relevant than the name)
<wgrant> But I have a subscription. Why can't I see the archive?
<noodles775> wgrant: you have a subscription (or access) to download software from that archive...
<noodles775> not necessarily to see the builds etc. for that archive.
<wgrant> But that is insane.
<noodles775> Again, we do want to reconcile the two, but it's not straight-forward to do so (I've got a bug somewhere... one tick, then you can comment there :) ).
<bigjools> wgrant: why is it insane?
<noodles775> wgrant: bug 336779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336779 in soyuz "ArchiveView permissions should use subscriptions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336779
<wgrant> bigjools: What privileged information is there in a build log? As long as you're not leaking P3A buildd keys again...
<bigjools> why, as someone who wants to download software from your repo, would I want to look at your PPA index page?
<bigjools> it's a developer page
<bigjools> not a user page
<wgrant> So I can see who is giving me this software.
<wgrant> And what is available.
<bigjools> no
<bigjools> you get to download what you're told you can download
<wgrant> And I'm expected to add this invisible archive to my sources.list?
<bigjools> depends how much you trust them
<wgrant> Trust who?
<wgrant> All I know is whoever created my subscription.
<bigjools> it's an interesting point
<wgrant> What happens if I am evil, buy a P3A, and give it a display name the same as some other very popular one.
<wgrant> I then fill it with malware of the purest variety.
<wgrant> I then invite lots of people.
<wgrant> How do the users of the other one distinguish it from mine?
<bigjools> I don't necessarily think the right answer is to let you see his ppa index page
<wgrant> Right, it's possibly to see the team.
<wgrant> But that seems even less possible.
<bigjools> it might help you, as someone who is technical enough to understand it
<wgrant> Where do I actually find my password? I have no access to a P3A, so I'm sort of guessing how things work.
<bigjools> the subscription page shows you when you get access
 * wgrant remembers and find the screenshots.
<bigjools> I will give you access to soyuz team if you want
<wgrant> That would be even better.
<bigjools> the email is heading your way
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> noodles775: Um, the cancellation of access email links me to the PPA owner. Isn't that impossible?
<noodles775> wgrant: not impossible, but might not be possible...
<wgrant> noodles775: Well, yes.
<noodles775> bigjools: ^^^ perhaps we should use cancelled_by there.
 * noodles775 wonders if we should move this kind of conversation to lp-dev so lp stays a bit more friendly :)
<bigjools> noodles775: yes probably
<noodles775> k. I'll include it in this change.
<bigjools> I was thinking of -dev as well
<wgrant> noodles775: Oops, yes, we can do that now.
<qball> hi I am getting this error when trying to import from git: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28956734/gmpc-main-log.txt
 * bigjools looks
<bigjools> qball: I think you need to file a bug about that
<mwhudson> ah, i know that one
<bigjools> aha code people are still awake
<mwhudson> barely
<mwhudson> qball: i need to kill the import and restart it
<qball> mwhudson: I clicked restart when I did this..
<bigjools> mwhudson: is it a bug or something else CHR people need to be aware of?
<huats> does anyone can help me to understand why something builds fine on my ppa and not on my local pbuilder ?
<mwhudson> qball: a more comprehensive restart than that :)
<qball> how do I do that
<mwhudson> qball: you don't; i do
<qball> owh ok
<qball> sorry
<bigjools> huats: not really a question for this channel, but paste me your output and I will take a look
 * qball busy :(
<mwhudson> bigjools: we should fix all branches that have this problem
<mwhudson> qball: np, it's our bug!
 * qball should not do multiple things
<huats> bigjools: hum the output from my pbuilder ?
<mwhudson> qball: i've restarted the import now
<bigjools> huats: yes please
<qball> mwhudson: thanks!
<mwhudson> qball: should be ready in a few minutes
<bigjools> mwhudson: is there a bug open?
<mwhudson> qball: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gmpc/main, you might want to subscribe
<mwhudson> bigjools: no
<huats> bigjools: in fact I'd like to figure out if it is related to sbuild vs pbuilder...
<huats> bigjools: I am pasting the outputs
<mwhudson> bigjools: i should spend a while with spm fixing this tomorrow
<bigjools> mwhudson: ok.
 * mwhudson writes this down on a piece of paper
<bigjools> or better, file a bug ;)
<mwhudson> not sure that's better, but it probably is
<qball> another question, is it possible to (if code is in launchpad bzr natively) to "auto commit" translations?
<qball> https://edge.launchpad.net/gpx-viewer I would like todo that for this project
<mwhudson> i believe that's very much in progress
<mwhudson> (but could be wrong)
<qball> owh last question, I made tags (in gpx-viewer) for releases..  but they don't show up under code?
<qball> what is the best (visible) way to mark release then?
<huats> bigjools: http://paste.ubuntu.com/216813/
<wgrant> huats: Run away.
<wgrant> Very, very fast.
<wgrant> This is maxima!
<bigjools> heh :)
<huats> so ?
<huats> :)
<wgrant> We've tried to get that to build with gcl for a year now.
<huats> wgrant: ok I was not aware of that :)
<huats> you should comment the bugs ;)
<wgrant> I thought I had.
<huats> may be I haven't seen your comment :)
<wgrant> But you say you managed to get it to build locally?
<bigjools> make[2]: *** [gcl-depends.mk] Segmentation fault
<bigjools> nice!
<huats> wgrant: actually not
<wgrant> bigjools: Eeeehyes. It doesn't do it in Debian, and we can't work out what's wrong.
<huats> wgrant: it builds fine on LP butnot on my pbuilder
<bigjools> wgrant: but he said it built in a ppa ...
<wgrant> Huh.
<bigjools> huats: which series, karmic?
<wgrant> It didn't build for me in sbuild a month or two ago.
<huats> have a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~christophe.sauthier/+archive/ppa
<qball> mwhudson: imported correctly, thanks
<mwhudson> qball: woo
<bigjools> huats: what series are you building on with pbuilder?
<huats> bigjools: I have tried both karmic and jaunty for the same result
<bigjools> weird!
<mwhudson> qball: now, will a subsequent import work?
<mwhudson> that was the problem before
<qball> let me try
<mwhudson> qball: yes, hooray
<qball> neat,t hanks
<mwhudson> bigjools: i filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/398722, thanks for the prod
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398722 in launchpad-code "fix branches damaged by non-preservation of git.db files" [High,Triaged]
<bigjools> mwhudson: don't mention it, thanks :)
<flixr> hi, can I drop a VCS import somehow and reset it with a new one?
<huats> wgrant: actually it says seg fault
<huats> but when I run it step by step
<huats> I get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/216816/
<huats> don't know if it helps...
<bigjools> flixr: you would need to file a question and someone can do that for you (the question verifies your identity)
<flixr> bigjools, I already did that: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/74491
<flixr> but then it was suggested that I can do that by myself
<bigjools> let me check
<bigjools> mwhudson: is that possible? --^
<wgrant> A user can request a new one, but not delete an old one.
<mwhudson> right
<flixr> right, that's what I though
<bigjools> mwhudson: it's assigned to you, I'll just leave you with it then
<mwhudson> flixr: i requested a new import: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/paparazzi/trunk
<flixr> great, thanks a lot!
<mwhudson> sorry this took so long to sort out
<flixr> no worries
<Nafallo> that has to be an application to control remote cameras!
<Nafallo> like the small spy cameras...
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bigjools (at lunch) | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<fta2> while discussing with some upstream, we were wondering how accurate the popcon stats are. some say there's a factor 10, i really doubt it. could we use launchpad data to check that? i mean, using a well kwnow PPA, if popcon says 5000, and lp stats 50000, that would confirm the factor 10.
<VK7HSE> is there a known time delay from when a source file is uploaded ? as when I run uscan the current source that I have just uploaded isn't picked up ?
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bigjools | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<bigjools> VK7HSE: yes, the scanner runs about every 5 minutes
<VK7HSE> Ahh cool thanks...
 * VK7HSE needs to be more patient !!!
<huats> wgrant: i just did the merge for maxima (and build it on my ppa) : works great.... So I'll upload it like this in universe....
<geser> bigjools: do you know if updating edge will be enabled soon again?
<bigjools> geser: we're working on it right now
<bigjools> there was a problem
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<micahg> ping sinzui
<sinzui> hi micahg
<micahg> hi sinzui
<micahg> I was looking at bug 73890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 73890 in blueprint "Show diff of whiteboard changes in e-mail notifications" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/73890
<micahg> is it still the intention to remove the whiteboards
<sinzui> yes
<micahg> will it be replaced with something more trackable?
<sinzui> blueprints should have comments like bugs
<micahg> with a master description as well?
<sinzui> probably
<micahg> ok, is there a master bug I can subscribe to?
 * sinzui looks
<sinzui> micahg: bug 49698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49698 in blueprint "specifications should allow comments" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49698
<micahg> I have a comment about comments
<micahg> There should be a way to lock a spec so only approved people can comment
<micahg> otherwise it might get out of hand
<micahg> would that be a new bug
<micahg> or a comment on this one?
<sinzui> micahg: I don't think we would implement that or accept someone's submission for that. We allow everyone to comment on bugs and questions
<micahg> or and edit on the whiteboard
<sinzui> micahg: There is a feature I want o implement that makes comments for trusted project members very visible
<sinzui> s/for trusted/from trusted/
<micahg> I guesss as long as tehre's a changelog or we're e-mailed a changelog of changes to the master description, it would be ok
<micahg> I just don' tlike the idea of a spec being hijacked
<sinzui> micahg: right. We need better activity reporting in launchpad
<sinzui> micahg: That has yet to be seen as an issue. Ubuntu  is massive, and they have not reported a problem with this
<micahg> yes, but I don't think the blueprints are as highly used as the bug tracker
<sinzui> Bug are and that is not a problem with bugs
<micahg> right, but bugs are very targetted in scope
<sinzui> Nor is it a problem with answers. In general, we do design for features that may not ever be needed
<micahg> occasionally we have people troll in bugs
<micahg> but whatever, that's fine
<micahg> you answered my original Q and I subscribed to the bug and blueprint
<micahg> thanks sinzui
<MT-> Is anyone aware of an issue where I get getting duplicate email?
<SiDi> Hello. Does anyone know if there are irc commit bots that can watch changes on LP bzr branches ?
<racecar56> anyone here?
<maxb> racecar56: Just ask. If there's someone who's able to help, they'll answer,
<racecar56> maxb: kk
<racecar56> im going to make some modifications with kblocks (which is in kdegames), should i get the bzr version or the one you get with apt-get source? (i don't know if this is actually related to here...)
<racecar56> the one from bzr is from launchpad but the apt-get source one is from the ubuntu repos
<maxb> #launchpad is for Launchpad the service - for questions about projects that simply *use* Launchpad, use a project specific IRC channel.
<racecar56> oh, then it's #ubuntu
<racecar56> ill be there
<smo_> hi, i created a ppa some days ago, yesterday i uploaded my packages, dput is ok.. but i still have the message , no packages in this ppa... and no dir in ppa.launchpad.net, our project is launchpad.net/ubukey, how can i know what s wrong please ?
<smo_> oups, hi first ^^
<maxb> smo_: You should have received email confirmation after uploading packages
<maxb> usually within 5 minutes of uploading
<maxb> If you receive no email at all the usual cause is either your uploaded .changes file was improperly signed, or you haven't bound the signing key to a launchpad account
<maxb> either of those problems stops launchpad being able to tell who did the upload, so it has no way to tell you about the problem
<aboSamoor> I want to translate reddit, how can I do that using the launchpad facilities ?
<aboSamoor> I want to mirror git repository but I get this message "This branch may be out of date, as Launchpad was not able to access it 18 minutes ago. (Not a branch: "http://code.reddit.com/repo/reddit.git/".) Launchpad will try again in 5 hours. If you have fixed the problem, please ask Launchpad to try again. "
<AnMaster> how do I change https://code.launchpad.net/~anmaster/cfunge/main to a hosted branch, my hosting went down forever.
<AnMaster> I used mirrored before
<AnMaster> same for all my other branches
<mwhudson> aboSamoor: did you request the import at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<mwhudson> ?
<aboSamoor> mwhudson, no
<mwhudson> aboSamoor: well you should have, i guess
<mwhudson> AnMaster: ask a question please
<AnMaster> mwhudson, in which project?
<mwhudson> AnMaster: launchpad-code
<AnMaster> thanks
<aboSamoor> mwhudson, I think it is working, how should found that, it think it is not clear !
<mwhudson> aboSamoor: it's not very clear no,
<AnMaster> mwhudson, should I list the affected branches or?
<mwhudson> that would be useful
<AnMaster> right
<AnMaster> mwhudson, anyway there should be a way for users to convert them. :)
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> i think there's already a bug for this
<AnMaster> mwhudson, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/76897
 * mwhudson on the phone now sorry
<qball> "no you hang up"
<AnMaster> no rush
<smo__> hi
<smo__> i need help with ppa repository on launchpad please
<wgrant> smo__: What is the problem that you're having?
<smo__> first, do i must sign my packages or not ?
<wgrant> smo__: You must sign anything that you upload, yes.
<smo__> so it s maybe my problem
<smo__> in my dput.cfg
<smo__> i have allow_unsigned_uploads = 1
<smo__> so if packages are not signed, is it normalthat i still have the message : This PPA does not contain any packages yet. Find more information about how to upload packages in the PPA help page
<smo__> ?
<wgrant> smo__: If you uploaded something and didn't get an email saying it was accepted, I would indeed expect your PPA to say it didn't have any packages.
<smo__> what s the validating process?
<wgrant> As maxb said earlier, you are not uploading to the right place, or you're not signing the package with a key that Launchpad knows about.
<smo__> i created my key
<smo__> it s on the lp servers
<wgrant> Have you attached it to your Launchpad account?
<smo__> yes
<wgrant> And did you sign the package?
<smo__> no ^^
<smo__> i m searching howto do that
<wgrant> There's your problem.
<wgrant> debsign blah_source.changes
<smo__> the whole process is very complicated (for me)
<smo__> so i sign the .changes .dsc .deb ....
<wgrant> You just debsign the .changes. It will do everything else for you.
<smo__> nice
<smo__> have a fast exemple? (or i ll search np..)
<smo__> gpg --sign-key keyID
<smo__> gpg --sign-key F378FBB4
<smo__> for me , right ?
<wgrant> I gave one above: 'debsign package_version_source.changes'
<smo__> ok thx, i try
<smo__> gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: la clé secrète n'est pas disponible
<smo__> secret key not available
<smo__> ...
<wgrant> smo__: Your key obviously doesn't match the name in your package changelog. Give debsign your key id with '-kKEYID'
<smo__> ok i try
<smo__> Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<smo__> ^^
<wgrant> Now, try dputting!
<smo__> it will overwrite ?
<wgrant> There's nothing there, so it doesn't have to.
<smo__> Already uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<wgrant> Ah, that's a local thing. Give dput '-f'.
<smo__> nice
<smo__> thx a lot ^^
<wgrant> np
<smo__> works
<wgrant> We'll see in three minutes if it actually did work.
#launchpad 2009-07-14
<wgrant> Has it appeared in your PPA yet?
<smo__> no
<smo__> i just finished sending my 4 signed deb...
<smo__> waiting now
<wgrant> You uploaded .debs as well?
<wgrant> You'll get an email of rejection in a moment, then.
<smo__> ah
<smo__> received somemails
<smo__> i check
<smo__> Rejected:
<smo__> Unable to find distroseries: stable
<smo__> ok
<wgrant> That's not what I was expecting.
<smo__> deb not well done "normal"
<wgrant> Pardon?
<smo__> this was my first debian packages
<wgrant> The error about the distroseries is because 'stable' is a Debian series. You need to upload to an Ubuntu one - 'jaunty', for example.
<wgrant> And how did you build the package? debuild?
<smo__> hum, dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc
<smo__> ...
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> '-us -uc' means "don't sign this!"
<wgrant> so omit those.
<wgrant> Omit -D too; it's a default option.
<smo__> best is debuild?
<wgrant> It doesn't really matter.
<wgrant> I build with 'debuild -S -sa'
<smo__> ok
<wgrant> That does a source-only build, and signs it.
<smo__> ok i try
<wgrant> You might need -kKEYID as well, if your key doesn't match your package.
<smo__> ok
<smo__> wgrant, a small question, when i use debuild -S -sa i dont have .deb
<smo__> normal?
<wgrant> smo__: Correct. You can only upload source packages to Launchpad - it will build the .debs there.
<smo__> ah nice
<smo__> i try
<smo__> Successfully uploaded packages.
<smo__> i think this one we ll be good ^^
<wgrant> Got the email yet?
<smo__> no, waiting
<smo__> [PPA s-lagui] [ubuntu/jaunty] gstyle 0.1 (Accepted)
<smo__> ^^
<smo__> thx a lot wgrant
<wgrant> Excellent!
<wgrant> Now to see if it builds.
<smo__> i have to upload and redo sources for missing perl libraries missing in ubuntu...
<smo__> (sorry for my english..)
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<wgrant> What's missing?
<wgrant> Aha, it built.
<smo__> some perl libraries i use are not in ubuntu repository
<wgrant> Ah.
<jml> what's the deal with all the bug mail?
<SamB> jml: I only sent one today...
<wgrant> jml: I got annoyed with some of my bugs waiting in 'launchpad' for 6 months. So I redirected mine and a few others, as CHR people don't seem to be doing it for months at a time.
<wgrant> Nobody triages those bugs :(
<SamB> ... and that was a bzr bug
<SamB> wgrant: you need more medical personel, maybe?
<jml> wgrant, it's not listed as a CHR task -- which goes some way to explaining why CHR people haven't been doing it :)
<wgrant> I'm sure somebody told me it was.
<jml> wgrant, anyway, thanks for JFDIing it. I'll mail the dev list to see what's going on & avoid a backlog in future.
<wgrant> jml: It takes about 10 seconds a bug, and it seems similar to processing Answers, so IMO it would fit well with CHR.
<jml> agreed.
<SamB> what's CHR?
<SamB> some kind of synonym for RTS?
<SamB> or do I mean RSD?
<lifeless> community help roster
<wgrant> Rotation, actually.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
<mwhudson> nearly at 400k bugs ...
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> Late tomorrowish, I suspect.
<ajmitch> wgrant: mass bug-filing time?
<wgrant> ajmitch: I've already filed ten bugs today :(
<MT-> nice..
<MT-> how many bugs are in launchpad total?
<ajmitch> bug numbers are approaching 400k
<ajmitch> which includes the hundreds of duplicates people file, etc
<wgrant> And only a few of the intermediate numbers are missing.
<wgrant> Bug #1000 was hit 4 years ago yesterday.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000 in ubuntu "There are too many bug reports in Malone" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I'm a month off.
 * wgrant can't count, see.
<ajmitch> what worries me is that I remember mpt filing that bug at the time
 * wgrant is glad to see all of the bugs he retargeted into sinzui's domain this morning already triaged.
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> almost 400k
<micahg> are the karma recalculators not working?
<spm> wgrant: you'll be pleased to note we have successfully updated edge :-)
<wgrant> spm: Excellent. Thanks.
<wgrant> Inline bugtask editing... shiny.
<wgrant> And my scripts no longer crash. This is good.
<spm> micahg: they should be working. the latest runs should be finishing any minute now.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> I noticed the new update, status is AJAXy
<wgrant> Why do the status/importance popups not have the usual header styles?
<wgrant> They look pretty strange now with the unbold title and large gap at the top.
<poolie> !!!! inline status omg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wgrant> poolie: Yes! It is awesome!
<poolie> sadly it comes to an abrupt end when you want to target a milestone but anyhow
<wgrant> Although it'll stuff up the inline activity log :(
<poolie> it won't update til you reload?
<poolie> oh and it doesn't seem to group them
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> On both.
<wgrant> But the latter is the main problem.
<wgrant> It seems to only group changes and comments that happened at the same instant.
<poolie> i think there's a separate bug saying it should group as much as possible?
<wgrant> There is.
<poolie> ooh, fail
<wgrant> Ideally using the same algorithm as email batching, I suppose...
<poolie> if you then unfold the thingy to set the milestone it undoes your status changes
<poolie> so sad
<wgrant> Ah, the good old midair collision bug. But colliding with yourself.
<wgrant> Although I suppose this one is fairly easily fixable by just setting that widget as well.
<wgrant> And I guess the expandy bit might go away entirely once everything's inline-editable.
<spiv> The email batching is pretty unsophisticated, really :)
<spiv> Off the top of my head I would think the web presentation of updates could do better than that.
<wgrant> True.
<maco> thank you launchpad people for adding the ajaxy bug status stuff!
<mvo> the new bug status change is really nice, well done!
<maco> ooooh im gonna start counting to see how many come in to say that.
<wgrant> maco: You missed three from before you arrived.
<maco> wow, popular feature
<maco> so 5 so far then
<yurikoles> how report a bug in ppa package?
<maco> yurikoles, can't
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<mpt> bug 179873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179873 in malone "Can't report bugs on PPA packages" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179873
<svqyqb> http://tinyurl.com/nkypfa
<bigjools> james_w, wgrant: is getPublishedSources() behaving today?
<james_w> bigjools: it appears to be, yes
<james_w> thank you
<bigjools> cool
<bigjools> james_w: sorry it took so long to push out, edge updates were stopped for a security fix cherry pick.  I'm going to see if we can get a more stable api service put on lp.net as well.
<wgrant> bigjools: Working fine for me too.
<bigjools> good good
<wgrant> Is it actually defined when the API will be un-beta?
<bigjools> no
<wgrant> Presumably it will never actually be stable.
<bigjools> there's a not insignificant amount of work to do to support multiple API versions
<bigjools> but we can put an api service on lp.net for now which will prevent you from having to QA our changes for us :)
<wgrant> By 'when' I don't mean time, but other criteria.
<bigjools> not my area, but I think it's known what needs to be done, it's just not scheduled
<james_w> bigjools: I think I would still run against edge, but having lp.net as a fallback would be useful
<james_w> if we just run against production then we have no recourse when the changes land there
<bigjools> james_w: there's a slight risk that you'll start using edge features before they are ready on lp.net
<james_w> so, I support your proposal, but I for one will continue to QA :-)
<bigjools> james_w: awesome, can you fill out my QA wiki as well :D
<james_w> presumably there will be a lp.net/+apidoc to go along with edge.lp.net/+apidoc
<james_w> heh
<bigjools> yep
<geser> how hard would it be to add to +apidoc a TOC with a list of all objects? I've to use the Firefox page search for navigation
<wgrant> I generally edit the URL, so +1
<intellectronica> geser: not hard. if you are not afraid of XSLT you'll even be able to do it yourself soon ;)
<bigjools> thanks for filling my inbox with bugmail today wgrant :)
<wgrant> intellectronica: We can do it ourselves now, it seems. It's in lp:launchpadlib
<intellectronica> oh of course, forgot that it's there
<wgrant> It seems like a very strange place to have it.
<wgrant> bigjools: Sorry.
<bigjools> wgrant: heh, it's fine, I appreciate you taking the time
<intellectronica> i actually rather it didn't change. i also use firefox search-as-you-type, and if every item will be mentioned twice on the page i'll have more to type before i find the real definition
<intellectronica> wgrant: and yes, thanks for the help with moving all those bugs. reading through them now
<wgrant> intellectronica: But they're already mentioned many times, as methods say something like "Returns a collection of _foo_bars_"
<intellectronica> sure, that will be just one more time. anyway, i don't really care that much, and i appreciate many users do prefer more traditional navigation :)
<wgrant> Remind me never to go near XSLT again.
<geser> wgrant: that bad?
<intellectronica> wgrant: it is one of the more perverse languages out there, indeed
<wgrant> It was easy enough to work out, but it's horrendously ugly and verbose.
<intellectronica> wgrant: bear in mind, the resulting code is probably less verbose than it would be had you wanted to do the same xml->xml transformation using other languages
<wgrant> And I'm not sure I like how the for-each looks at its first children for stuff to us in its calculations.
<wgrant> True.
 * mpt goes on a bug-reporting bender
<wgrant> mpt: Have you been double-clicking on statuses of some of my bugs?
<mpt> wgrant, only two, I'm sorry, the change wasn't on staging yet
<mpt> reported bug 399236 about it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399236 in malone "Double-clicking status or importance value usually changes it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399236
<wgrant> ... and there's the email about that bug.
<wgrant> Hopefully staging will update tonight.
<mpt> ah, bother, did it by accident that time :-/
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> cprov: Is depwait retrying really in launchpad-buildd territory?
<cprov> wgrant: as I understood the bug, it would be easier if the buildd identifies the situation itself and return the appropriate depwait value.
<wgrant> cprov: That wouldn't work. If the buildd knew what the solution was, there would be no problem.
<cprov> wgrant: maybe it has implications in both sides, I'm not entirely sure.
<wgrant> cprov: Nothing provides the virtual package at that point, so the buildd can't know what will in future.
<wgrant> The build log there is from a successful build.
<cprov> wgrant: I was under the impression that 'apt' would know better than soyuz how to deal with virtual packages.
<wgrant> cprov: Well, of course. Soyuz doesn't know how to do it at all.
<wgrant> But the problem here is that apt doesn't know it's a virtual package at the time of the build.
<wgrant> It just knows the package doesn't exist.
<cprov> wgrant: no, the model doesn't know about 'provided' packages
<wgrant> Right. That's the problem.
<wgrant> It cannot be solved in launchpad-buildd.
<wgrant> cprov: How does the code work now? The cron job just checks each depwait build's missing name and version against published binaries?
<cprov> wgrant: yes, it should also check for virtual packages
<wgrant> cprov: And I think you do have that information at least somewhere, because BPR pages show lots of fields.
<cprov> wgrant: right, BPR.provides would list virtual packages
<cprov> wgrant: published BPR providing X ... probably
<wgrant> cprov: Right, it needn't be any more complicated than that, because it's for apt to work out.
<wgrant> And there's no versioning to worry about with Provides.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, if a matching 'provided' package was found we re-dispatch the build and let apt work again, if there is any version-issue it will come back.
<wgrant> cprov: No, better than that. If the dependency is versioned, a virtual package cannot satisfy it.
<cprov> wgrant: good point, because Provides: elments are not versioned (or are they? let me check debian policy)
<wgrant> cprov: Debian Policy 7.5
<wgrant> cprov: Provides are unversioned.
<cprov> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-virtual
<cprov> righto, thank you.
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<apw> if i am not going mad, i think ppa uploads have stopped being processed
<apw> or at least taking over an hour
<bigjools> apw: I will check
<apw> bigjools, thanks
<bigjools> apw: it looks ok, did your upload take a long time to get processed?
<apw> i still don't have either a yes or a no in email from it
<bigjools> apw: did you sign it with a key known to Launchpad?
<apw> in theory yes
<apw> but perhaps i am stupid will go check
<bigjools> you might want to double check :)
<apw> bigjools, somehow i managed to produce it unsigned at all, which i don't even know how to do
<bigjools> oops
<apw> that goes in history as a mad thing, same tools same keypresses, no signature
<apw> hmmm no idea what i did there different from normal, thanks for humoring me
<bigjools> np, we're all human
<apw> some of us more so than others :(
<MT-> What's this? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/ubuntu-drupal-planet/trunk-6x
<maxb> bigjools: In reference to the build-score increasing with time, and your most recent comment mentioning the source urgency header - the fact that time-on-queue rescoring is now active means the utility of the source urgency header is decreased, since urgency=emergency is approximately the same score boost as 1 hours's on-queue time. What do you think about the possibility of reopening the bug, noting that time-on-queue rescoring only accomplish
<maxb> es making the urgency header less useful, and proposing to fix it by turning rescoring off again and amending the BuildScores wiki page appropriately?
<bigjools> maxb: good point
<bigjools> it depends on exactly what we want to achieve, does urgency always trump time in the queue, the opposite, or a mix?
<maxb> I don't think many people know about / use urgency
<maxb> About the only usecase being relevant that I can think of would be using urgency=medium for a build that a real person was interactively waiting to finish, to bypass daily-build queues
<RenatoSilva> bug 399398, bug 399392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399398 in launchpad "Diff highlighting in mail body" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399392 in bzr-email "HTML Support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399392
<SamB> hmm ... I'm getting an FOAF parsing error:
<SamB> http://sparql.captsolo.net/browser/browser.py?url=https%3A//launchpad.net/%257Elaunchpad-beta-testers/+rdf
<salsaman> hey, what happened to the "last translation time" in launchpad ?
<salsaman> is somebody working on a fix ?
<kiko> danilos, henninge?
<MT-> kiko: you're my hero
<kiko> MT-!
<henninge> salsaman: I am not sure what you are referring to. Can you please give me an URL?
<MT-> So.. when Launchpad is open sourced, will it be available on launchpad itself? that'd be pretty cool
<henninge> MT-: It'll be on github, actually.
<MT-> where's that?
<henninge> ;-)
<henninge> MT-: I am kidding.
<henninge> :-P
<MT-> oh
<MT-> and now I know what you're talking about
<henninge> MT-: https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/
<henninge> is that page private? I don't think so ...
<MT-> no
<MT-> that's a whole lot of karma
<henninge> where, who, me?
<henninge> oh, you mean danilos!
<MT-> all over
<henninge> comes with the job.
<MT-> A lot handed out in specs, but not overall
<henninge> I'm outta here ...
<thekorn> congrats everybody for the ajax way of changing task status and importance
<micahg> is someone still keeping count on the complements? :)
<CaptTofu> hi all!
<CaptTofu> anyone here handle the launchpad website? I have a problem with 'create milestone' - clicking on it, nothing happens
<joshuahoover> anyone know if it's possible to find bugs assigned to "Nobody" using launchpadlib?
<salsaman> henninge: https://translations.launchpad.net/lives
<salsaman> for example
<salsaman> or anybody
<salsaman> what happened to the "last translation time" in launchpad ?
<Ampelbein> joshuahoover: searchTasks(assignee=None)? (untested)
<salsaman> am i looking at the wrong url ?
<joshuahoover> Ampelbein: that'll do it!
<joshuahoover> Ampelbein: thank you!
<salsaman> hello
<salsaman> last translation time seems to be missing in translations
 * jblount hugs inline triage prettiness
<salsaman> is nobody going to even take a look ?
<salsaman> thats real sloppy
<salsaman> thanks for nothing
<qball> file a bug on the propper launchpad page. you cannot expect the right person be on 24/7 call in the channel
<simon-o> Hi, when I set a Remote Bug Watch to an Email address, are there any automated emails going to be sent to that address?
<simon-o> because it says: The information about this bug in Launchpad is automatically pulled daily from the remote bug. This information hasn't been pulled yet.
<dsprenkels> hello?
<poolie> wgrant: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28872946/run-awaaaaay.png <---- the grease-stain of quality? :)
#launchpad 2009-07-15
<wgrant> poolie: Hm?
<poolie> the pale grey circle on the page
<wgrant> Ah, yes.
<poolie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucent_Technologies#Logo
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> An lpnet appserver seems to be unhappy.
<wgrant> Just got a 502.
<wgrant> spm: ?
<spm> I duuno why we bother having ngios monitoring... the sms alert arrived after your ping. ;-)
<spm> bug 287304 strikes yet again. is restarted.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287304 in launchpad-foundations "App Servers: Remove need for restart on logrotation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287304
<wgrant> spm: Wouldn't that bug only trigger the real bug to happen more often?
<lifeless> wgrant: not if we fix it:P
<spm> wgrant: yes. but having to restart a daemon just to rotate logs is a pretty extreme place to be
<dsprenkels> Hello, anybody here?
<wgrant> spm: So it's considered normal that it just fails to restart sometimes!?
<spm> wgrant: it doesn't fail to restart. it fails to stop. :-/
 * dsprenkels is confused
<spm> dsprenkels: there's plenty of folks here, ask your Q
<dsprenkels> Q?
<dsprenkels> YEa I'm like
<spm> question
<dsprenkels> Oh
<dsprenkels> Bazaar fails
<wgrant> spm: Huh.
<dsprenkels> ~$ bzr push lp:stamp
<dsprenkels> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/sprenkels/".
<wgrant> dsprenkels: You have to push from inside a branch.
<wgrant> Your home directory probably isn't a branch.
<dsprenkels> Ok....
<dsprenkels> I'll recheck the documentation about making branches than
<dsprenkels> thx
<spm> wgrant: unf it fails to stop sufficiently well enough that it's still responding on port 80. our LB is sufficently dumb that it only does simple port 80 up/down checks. not is the app server actually alive. We have plans to fix this but ... time...
<dsprenkels> THanks
<dsprenkels> It works!
<wgrant> How is the open sourcing going?
<jml> just swell
<mwhudson> 426 bugs to go!
<wgrant> Bit under 24 hours, given today's rate.
<micahg> race to the finish :)
<wgrant> gina seems to have not run in about two months.
<wgrant> That seems wrong.
<kfogel> wgrant: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/357775
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357775 in launchpad-registry "launchpad mailing list archive UI problems" [Low,Triaged]
<kfogel> wgrant: note that I have fixed the worst of those problems in a branch, which should have landed today (but I haven't confirmed)
<maxb> Are there any architectural problems that would impede giving Soyuz support for pdiffs, or is it simply a matter of allocation of developer time?
<lifeless> just developer time,  thik
<kfogel> hey maxb.  I don't know soyuz well, but I suspect dev time
<maxb> Presumably it would mean that publication would then need to take results of previous publications as input, whilst currently I can't think of anything which would need that?
<wgrant> I've been told it's just dev time.
 * wgrant looks at the format of pdiffs.
<maxb> reeaaalllly simple ed scripts
<wgrant> Ah. That's harder than it could be.
<wgrant> It seems like that step could easily be thrown into the publishing script right at the end before the files are generated. It doesn't seem to require intelligence of any kind.
<wgrant> Er, before the files are switched, not generated.
<maxb> It does sound like the sort of thing that's "merely a small matter of programming"
<maxb> Anyway, working pdiffs sounds like a much better goal to pursue than this zsync thing currently being discussed on ubuntu-devel@
<wgrant> maxb: Note that normal users only have to download the -updates and -security indices regularly.
<wgrant> The Release pocket never changes, so is cached indefinitely.
<wgrant> And only in LTS or broken releases to -updates and -security get particularly large.
<wgrant> s/to/do/
<maxb> Hmm, true
<wgrant> (I thought this too some time ago, until elmo came at me with some numbers to which I could not object)
<wgrant> Something like zsync needs to happen, and is orthogonal to pdiffs.
<maxb> I guess ultimately it really only benefits those of us on the development release, downloading the entire universe package lists several times a day
<maxb> The point still stands that a dedicated diff mechanism is more elegant than zsync :-)
<wgrant> Certainly.
<wgrant> zsync's only good as a temporary thing, and even then it doesn't seem to be very good...
<wgrant> cprov: Can you unbreak gina?
<noodles775> wgrant: he won't be around for a while yet (unless he's still up ;). I'll check if it's something a LOSA can do...
<wgrant> noodles775: He's back in an insane timezone, is he?
<noodles775> wgrant: yep, back in his homeland :)
<pro-rsoft> can I link a project to a package in my own repository?
<pro-rsoft> instead of in the official repos
<wgrant> pro-rsoft: Not at this point.
<wgrant> There's a bug about it.
<pro-rsoft> Ah. I see
<noodles775> wgrant: what's gina for (I assumed it was the ftp server - poppy - by mistake)
<wgrant> noodles775: It imports Debian.
<wgrant> noodles775: Nothing seems to have been updated since late March.
<wgrant> Er, May.
<noodles775> wgrant: ok, seems it won't be a problem then to wait until later today when cprov is here :)
<wgrant> noodles775: Correct.
<wgrant> Although I was aiming to catch him earlier, as I was unaware he had returned to Brazil.
<phurl> hi all
<phurl> hi guys
<phurl> i have a bunch of local branches now
<phurl> how can i share them
<phurl> lets say someone else wants to help
<phurl> do they need to make thier own branch
<phurl> or can i create a group branch?
<phurl> ok i found that
<phurl> so i should merge my private branches into group branches or can i change owner?
<LarstiQ> you can change the owner
<phurl> yes? great thatnks
<phurl> LarstiQ, I FOUND IT thanks
<bigjools> maxb: are you going to be around in 4-5 hours time?
<maxb> I'll be at work, but yes
 * maxb is intrigued
<bigjools> maxb: nothing sinister :)  I just want to try re-assigning your gpg key as per that question on staging first, and get you to check it's ok
<maxb> ohh, excellent
<bigjools> it means visiting package pages etc for packages you signed with that key
<maxb> ah right, I about to say "You can dput to staging?!" :-)
<bigjools> hmm actually I could do it on dogfood right now
<maxb> Is dogfood just a staging that you care less about breaking?
<bigjools> it's soyuz's staging, effectively, and I wield powers over it, unlike staging
<maxb> Also, unlike staging, it's not currently broken :-)
<bigjools> heh :)
<bigjools> let me reassign that key, I'll ping you in a bit
<bigjools> maxb: ok it's done on dogfood, can you browse your packages on there and see if it looks ok?  Bear in mind that dogfood doesn't have much in the way of resources so some page loads might time out initially.
<maxb> Seems fairly responsive, actually :-)
<maxb> ppa page looks fine (.../+archive/archivename)
<maxb> And so do the binary +build pages, though there's not much key-related there
<maxb> any other kind of page to look at?
<wgrant> I can't remember anything that uses it apart from the uploader column on IArchive:+index.
<bigjools> any +source that you uploaded?
<maxb> Um, I don't think I've ever seen a +source link for a PPA upload?
<bigjools> oh you're not a MOTU?
<maxb> no
<bigjools> ok
<maxb> one day, maybe
<maxb> :-)
<bigjools> this makes things much easier :)
<maxb> Actually, this is *why* I'm asking for the reassign - so that if I eventually become a MOTU, the autobuild key won't be able to upload to the primary archive :-)
<maxb> afk for +5min
<maxb> erm, ~5min
<wgrant> 350 bugs to go!
<mpt> Oh, awesome, distributions and distribution series have a clickable Code tab now :-D
<wgrant> It's a bit unusable without search, though.
<stain> Hi!
<stain> would you know if the SVN import for Bazaar supports svn:externals ?
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: intellectronica | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<mwhudson> stain: it doesn't
<mwhudson> (it ignores externals)
<stain> mwhudson: oh :-(
<stain> I guess I would have to make 15 or so imports then
<stain> (big project..)
<stain> btw - I'm impressed with the download speed, I got 10 MB/s
<stain> beats Google Code at 10 kB/s (!) and Sourceforge at 1 MB/s
<mwhudson> i don't :)
<mwhudson> but then i am rather a long way away ...
<stain> New Zealand?
<mwhudson> yeah
<stain> you've only got a single cable I've heard
<wgrant> String, not cable.
<wgrant> noodles775: What determines whether binaries are shown on the build page as awaiting acceptance? I've just found a very old build where the binaries have two publishings (one Obsolete, one Deleted), but they're listed as awaiting acceptance.
<wgrant> Actually, that would be a gina'd build, so it might be special.
<stain> too bad file upload through a browser is not fun from ADSL.. is there an alternative upload mechanism?
<wgrant> stain: You can add one through the API, although that's still HTTP.
<stain> well, I can do that through SSH to a box with more bandwith.. sounds good, URL..? :)
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib is the easiest way.
<stain> I'll haefv a look at https://help.launchpad.net/API
<stain> ah, some lovely Python :)
<wgrant> stain: The method you want is project_release.add_file
<stain> yeah.. well, I have to compile various stuff it seems
<stain> ImportError: No module named restfulclient
<stain> it's probably easier to write something myself.. I am afterall trying to deploy a web service workflow tool :)
<wgrant> stain: You need lazr.restfulclient too. that page is a couple of months out of date.
<wgrant> If you're on Ubuntu, just apt-get install python-launchpadlib.
<stain> I thought that was the whole point of this setup.py magic
<stain> but as Pythin is lagging 5 years behind languages like Java in dependency managements..
<wgrant> That's what buildout is for.
<wgrant> buildout does everything for you. That page just doesn't document it yet.
<wgrant> Let's see if I can remember.
<stain> how do I do buildout then..
<wgrant> Try 'python bootstrap.py'
<wgrant> There's docs somewhere, I'm sure..
<stain> it's the install of restfulclient that fails with not finding restfulclient
<wgrant> It's lazr.restfulclient, not just restfulclient.
<stain> I guess it's setup file is broken then.. I'll try directly with the web service
<maxb> <stain> but as Pythin is lagging 5 years behind languages like Java in dependency managements..
<maxb> Wha? I'd say PyPI + easy_install is approximately equal to Maven/Ivy
<wgrant> (I'm also of the opinion that a programming language shouldn't have its own dependency management system, and thus buildout/easy_install need to die)
<stain> yes, in theory it works brilliantly.. but today it didn't :) 4 years after not doing much Python anymore that's the impression I get.. not much happening
<wgrant> Oh, hm, I guess easy_install should work. I keep forgetting it does, as I normally want to develop them.
<wgrant> stain: What does 'easy_install launchpadlib' give? That restfulclient error?
<stain> Running lazr.restfulclient-0.9.1/setup.py -q bdist_egg --dist-dir /tmp/easy_install-lXsJtQ/lazr.restfulclient-0.9.1/egg-dist-tmp-7w-64x
<stain> Traceback (most recent call last):
<stain> (..)(
<stain> ImportError: No module named restfulclient
 * wgrant tries in virtualenv.
<stain> warn you, I have Python 2.4.4 here
<stain> it's OK.. don't worry, I'm halfway through  with the browser uploads for now, I'll just go for lunch
<stain> I should probably tried it from a proper ubuntu box, but I didn't have one available with that high upload speed
<cprov> wgrant: hi, what's up with gina ?
<wgrant> cprov: There are packages that have been in unstable for nearly two months that aren't on LP yet.
 * wgrant finds an example.
<wgrant> cprov: dpkg 1.15.2, for example.
<wgrant> And its successors.
<cprov> wgrant: apparently or local mirror for sid and experimental is stuck on 23rd May ...
<wgrant> cprov: That would explain things.
<cprov> firewalled, it seems.
<stain> I get 503 Service unavailable when doing Launchpad.get_token_and_login('just testing', STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT, cachedir)
<stain> I'll just go straight for https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/
<stain> what kind of API is this.. it's firing up lynx or something
<stain>  I guess because I'm on the limitted SSH line :)
<wgrant> stain: It fires up a browser the first time to get you to authorize the application to use your Launchpad account.
<stain> wgrant: yeah, I got that in the end :)
<stain> wgrant: how do I provide file_content - just do open(whatever).read() ?
<wgrant> stain: Not sure. Maybe a string, maybe a file.
<wgrant> stain: Use whatever doesn't fail.
<stain> both fail :(
<stain> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode byte 0x90 in position 2: unexpected code byte
<stain> beta2.add_file(filename="taverna-workbench-2.1.b2.exe", file_type="Installer file", signature_filename="taverna-workbench-2.1.b2.exe.asc", description="Taverna workbench 2.1 beta 2 (Windows archive)", file_content=open("taverna-workbench-2.1.b2.exe").read(), signature_content=open("taverna-workbench-2.1.b2.exe.asc").read())
<wgrant> I would try myself, but staging is down :(
<wgrant> Maybe somebody else knows.
<sumanah> leonardr: ping :-)
<leonardr> sumanah: !!
<sumanah> :-)
<sumanah> mpt: ping :)
<gnomefreak> PPA doesnt support armel builds?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Correct.
<wgrant> Only architectures on which Xen is well supported - x86.
<pro-rsoft> gnomefreak, opensuse build service does
<pro-rsoft> which also supports a whole lot more distros
<gnomefreak> wgrant: pro-rsoft thanks
<pro-rsoft> np =)
<pro-rsoft> Opensuse build service really rocks IMHO
<cody-somerville> The last I heard, armel support is on the way
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: thanks
<elric27> Hello, I'm trying to join the spanish translation team, yet  there is no info in it's overview webpage. I am already registered. What am I missing?
<kiko> elric27, have you spoken to the admins of the team?
<kiko> use the contact this user feature
<elric27> but there I can't even find the list with all translators of the team
<elric27> plus
<elric27> I want to translate exaile 3.x, talked to the developers, all fine
<elric27> but I don't know if I have to join just launchpad spanish or ubuntu launchpad spanish
<kiko> danilos, henninge: can either of you help elric27 out?
<danilos> kiko: sure
<danilos> elric27: hi
<elric27> https://translations.launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-es
<elric27> i get no info there
<elric27> there is nothing recorded
<elric27> I guess I can translate upstream exaile
<elric27> not ubuntu exaile package
<danilos> elric27: you need to go to https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-es
<danilos> elric27: i.e. click on the "Overview" tab near the top of the page where you already are
<danilos> elric27: that's where you'll see a lot of info about the team
<elric27> thanks a lot, I was using launchpad search tool but couldn't find this page
<elric27> cheers
<danilos> elric27: it's mostly our UI that's at fault, we are trying to get that fixed
<elric27> well, I've been doing some translating stuff for gnome and debian for the last weeks. Your UI is grand. :)
<elric27> yet damned lies is awesome, though only hosts translations.
<elric27> danilos: thanks, already joined and sent the request
<danilos> elric27: heh, cool, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> any chance we can get status changes to let us comment when changing them again?
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: i'm not sure i understand what you mean
<gnomefreak> inatm with edge if you click on say "confirmed" in a bug and change it to something else it doesnt let you comment anymore you have to go to bottom of bug to comment
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: ^^^ ok not sure why its highlighted
<gnomefreak> s/inatm/atm
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: yes i know. we're thinking how to remedy that. it's indeed quite convenient to be able comment when making a change. any suggestions?
<intellectronica> one thing we thought of doing is expand a comment box after you make the change, which you can dismiss if you don't want to add a comment
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: that sounds good to me :) im not too picky :)
<fta> would be *very* useful if code/bzr.lp could display the svn revision when a branch is an svn import, like https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/chromium-browser.upstream
<fta> bzr commit ids are useless in that case
<fta> in cli, bzr shows both
<cyberixae> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20657/
<jpds> cyberixae: Maybe you should file a bug against Launchpad instead.
<cyberixae> jpds: Lets see if someone comes up with something better
<cyberixae> jpds: And also, how important this is to people
<cyberixae> maybe only 25 people cares
<james_w> ace
<james_w> I'm trying to build lazr.restfulclient
<james_w> in setup.py it does sys.path.insert(0, lazr)
<james_w> (0, "src") I mean
<james_w> that works great by itself
<james_w> if I install lazr.uri so that I have a lazr package elsewhere in my path then it fails
<james_w> this would then make it impossible to build the package
<james_w> have I done something wrong?
<james_w> "    from lazr.restfulclient import __version__
<james_w> ImportError: No module named restfulclient
<james_w> "
<james_w> any python gurus know whether the modules of a package all be under the same filesystem path?
<mtaylor> I've got merge proposals seemingly missing...
<mtaylor> if you look here:
<mtaylor> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mordred/libmemcached/write-strings/+merge/8774
<mtaylor> it shows that I have proposed the branch for merge into lp:libmemcached
<mtaylor> but if you go to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~libmemcached-developers/libmemcached/trunk
<mtaylor> it does not show any branches proposed for merge
<mtaylor> NEVAR MIND
<geser> james_w: where did you install it?
<james_w> lazr.uri is in dist-packages/lazr/uri/
<james_w> from the package
<james_w> I'm just calling setup.py from the tarball of lazr.restfulclient
<james_w> someone in #python tells me that you can't split a package like this
<james_w> so this makes it damn hard to install more than one lazr module
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219182/ <- too horrible for words?
<geser> that's interesting
<SamB> hmm ... is there someone I could ask for the "~/.bzr.log" for a consistantly failing mirrored branch?
<elric27> Hello
<elric27> I'm translating stuff in launchpad, yet sometimes "Save & continue" doesn't save
<elric27> does it happen a lot?
<elric27> please?
<elric27> it's kinda tiresome to retype the same translation 5 times and see it doesn't get saved
<elric27> Please, is it normal that a newly translated string doesn't show up under suggesitions for a while?
<micahg> 7 bugs away
<mwhudson> :)
<wgrant> 5
#launchpad 2009-07-16
<wgrant> 1!
<mwhudson> oo, the excitement
<jml> one day soon, the number of bugs on Launchpad will exceed the population of Tasmania
<wgrant> Ahaha. Who did that?
<wgrant> (filed it as private)
<ajmitch> that's nasty
<jml> wasn't me!
<ajmitch> jml: I thought it passed that mark a few years ago?
<micahg> wow
<micahg> ok, how long till 500k :)
<micahg> ajmitch: 497,312 according to wikipedia (Mar 2008)
<ajmitch> micahg: I'm sure there can't be that many real people there, they all tend to leave :)
<mwhudson> heh heh
<james_w> bug 40000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40000 in evince "scroll bar obscured in fullscreen mode" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40000
<james_w> bug 400000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400000 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400000
<james_w> that's better :-)
<wgrant> A sad fate for such a round bug number.
<wgrant> Being automatically rejected.
<ajmitch> wgrant: Please make sure bug 500000 is suitable
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 500000 could not be found
<jml> Launchpad bug 500000 in launchpad "Launchpad is *too* awesome." [Undecided,Wontfix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500000
<ubottu> Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x5cbb128> bug 500000 not found
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 500000 could not be found
<compengi`> i created a branch on launchpad, and created the same folders names, though when i try to push, it tells me, bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: why?
<wgrant> compengi`: What is it saying isn't a branch?
<wgrant> And what command are you running?
<compengi`> bzr push lp:~compengi/+junk/Cirssi
<compengi`> i created ~/+junk/Cirssi/ folders in my home too
<wgrant> Ah, you didn't have to do that.
<wgrant> You just had to create a branch in a directory somewhere, using 'bzr init'.
<wgrant> You might want to look at https://help.launchpad.net/Code
<wgrant> And I must now go and work out why we have suddenly got no water.
 * wgrant vanishes.
<compengi`> okay.. i deleted that directory and created my own. i did 'bzr init' then 'bzr add file' and tried to push: bzr push lp:~compengi/+junk/Cirssi , i recieved an error
<compengi`> bzr: ERROR: Target directory lp:~compengi/+junk/Cirssi already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<wgrant> compengi`: Aha. You didn't actually need to create trhe branch explicitly on Launchpad - you could have just pushed.
<compengi`> i see
<wgrant> So do as it says now - pass --use-existing-dir
<compengi`> done
<compengi`>  lp:~compengi/+junk/Cirssi   	  	 2  Mature   	 2009-07-16 02:11:07 CEST
<compengi`> 2 minutes ago This branch is empty.
<compengi`> hmm..
<wgrant> Is that unexpected?
<compengi`> yeah
<compengi`> i added a file
<compengi`> pushed, then it says the branch is empty
<wgrant> Did you bzr add, bzr commit, then push?
<compengi`> just tried with commit
<wgrant> There it is.
<compengi`> yep
<wgrant> You probably want to 'bzr whoami "Your Name <email@address>"' so your commits show up as being done by you.
<thewrath> hey ugys
<thewrath> ist here a way i can download a certain bzr branch
<lifeless> one hopes so, that is the point of bzr
<thewrath> how do i do that
<thewrath> is my question
<thewrath> i knowh ow to get the current version
<lifeless> how are you doing that?
<thewrath> bzr branch lp:mikesats
<lifeless> that downloads the branch
<thewrath> right
<lifeless> if you look at a branch on launchpad - say https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/1.17
<lifeless> it has instructions - look for 'get this branch'
<thewrath> Get this branch:                        bzr branch lp:mikesats
<thewrath> that only gets the current version correct or am i wrong
<lifeless> What do you mean by 'current version'
<thewrath> the latest
<lifeless> you're wrong
<lifeless> it copies all the history
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> the latest is 16 i want 14
<thewrath> how would i get version 14
<wgrant> bzr revert -r14
<thewrath> doesnt export work?
<wgrant> If you want to export it, export would work.
<compengi`> thanks wgrant
<thewrath> ty
 * wgrant likes bug #400027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400027 in launchpad-code "Auto-update preview diff on source push" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400027
<wgrant> But hmm, which one is the preview diff?
<thumper> wgrant: abentley and I are discussing code review workflows
<thumper> wgrant: the preview diff is the "merge outcome" if it happened now
<thumper> wgrant: we have another bug to rename it to show "merge outcome"
<thumper> wgrant: right now the preview diff is only updated by the mad script
<wgrant> thumper: So the preview diff is the one that's linked to, and the review diff is the one displayed?
<wgrant> Which means that the most obvious diff will only be updated on resubmit?
<thumper> wgrant: we also filed bugs about how to best display these
<thumper> we want to show bot
<thumper> h
<thumper> but in a nice sensible way
<thumper> wgrant: and we are going to make resubmit nicer :)
<phurl> hi all
<phurl> why do i have junk in my branch name?
<phurl> https://code.launchpad.net/~kosova/+junk/tuxfamily-twiki
<phurl> ?
<mwhudson> because it's not associated with a project
<mwhudson> it's in the spirit of http://www.samba.org/junkcode/
<mwhudson> ... which seems to be misconfigured ...
<mwhudson> http://74.125.153.132/search?q=cache:b8IGt7pv-nkJ:www.samba.org/junkcode/+junkcode&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a
<phurl> :)
<phurl> ok
<phurl> mwhudson, fair enough!
<phurl> thanks
<phurl> define : series ? is that like 9.04 9.08?
<phurl> define : driver ? is that like  project manager?
<wgrant> phurl: A release series is something like 1.x - it might have 1.0, 1.1, 1.2 releases under it.
<phurl> ok
<phurl> perfect
<wgrant> And a driver is basically the project manager, yes.
<phurl> wgrant, thanks
<poolie> thumper: want to talk about lca?
<thumper> poolie: yes, give me 2 minutes
<thumper> poolie: skype or pots?
<poolie> skype's good with me
<didrocks> hi guys
<didrocks> is there a way to get an url for a project/person having the project or person object using launchpadlib (I just get the +api/ url)?
<wgrant> didrocks: Not at the moment.
<wgrant> didrocks: Although you can easily create them, of course.
<didrocks> wgrant: yes, I made a function for that. But well, having a real method is always because in case of changes :)
<didrocks> +better
<wgrant> didrocks: There's a bug filed somewhere for a general solution to that problem.
<didrocks> wgrant: oh? let me search that
<wgrant> Bug #316694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316694 in launchpadlib "Add web_link property to resources" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316694
<wgrant> Although that's not a launchpadlib bug.
<wgrant> I thought there was another one.
 * wgrant googles further.
<wgrant> leonardr has half a fix already in lazr.restful.
<didrocks> hum, I may have a look at his code, so
<didrocks> oh, btw, I didn't check that yet but if you know, which kind of interaction can we have with ppa? only read one, creation, put a package in it (or we have to use dput)?
<wgrant> didrocks: At the moment you can't upload packages through the API.
<wgrant> didrocks: lazr.restful is server-side - the web URL is something that needs implementing on the Launchpad end.
<didrocks> wgrant: oh ok, I was thinking you were talking for some kind of generic code for dealing with such server and such, gessing the real url. Ok, I'm subscribed to the bug. Thanks :)
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |  Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<mpt> gmb / BjornT: Based on comments in the bug report I think bug 204980 should be ranked a bit higher-importance than it is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204980 in malone "bug contacts should be able to unsubscribe from implicit subscriptions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204980
 * gmb ooks
<gmb> Er.
<gmb> *looks
<gmb> mpt, BjornT: I agree, this is obviously making life hard for upstreams. I'll re-prioritise it.
<mpt> ta
<davidstrauss> Our git import keeps failing: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/openlibrary/trunk
<bac> gmb: ^^
 * gmb looks
<gmb> davidstrauss: I'm just trying to clone the repository locally; if that succeeds I'll get someone from our codehosting team to take a look at your problem for you. Please bear with me...
<gmb> davidstrauss: Okay, I've managed to clone that locally. I'm going to speak to our codehosting guys.
<davidstrauss> gmb: thanks
<abentley> davidstrauss: Hi there, I'm one of their codehosting guys.
<davidstrauss> abentley: Hi Aaron. :-)
<abentley> davidstrauss: From looking at the log, this seems to be a bug in bzr-git: NotImplementedError: <function import_git_submodule at 0x90040d4>
<davidstrauss> abentley: yes
<abentley> davidstrauss: The project you're importing uses submodules?
<abentley> davidstrauss: I think bzr-git won't support that until Nested Trees are implemented.
<davidstrauss> abentley: Apparently OL does
<abentley> davidstrauss: jelmer in $bzr is the main (only?) author of bzr-git, so I've pinged him.
<AnMaster> um a bug in launchpad. Check the "milestones and releases" in https://launchpad.net/cfunge/trunk ? Why is there "" after the last one...
<AnMaster> I never entered any code name for any of them...
<AnMaster> so clearly there should be "" for all or for none
<AnMaster> which launchpad project to report this to?
<abentley> AnMaster: registry
<AnMaster> hm ok
<AnMaster> abentley, why does launchpad occasionally pop up an JavaScript alert() style window saying "0error retrieving data"?
<AnMaster> I think I clicked "back" button before it happened the first time, the next time I clicked the bugs link on https://launchpad.net/launchpad-registry while the page was still loading. Unable to reproduce most of the time.
<abentley> AnMaster: I don't know.  I haven't seen that.
<AnMaster> and where on earth should I report it?
<abentley> AnMaster: If you don't know, report it on Launchpad, and we'll reassign it.
<AnMaster> abentley, I can't even reliably reproduce it...
<dpm> danilo__: regarding the list of KDE packages with new languages in LP, there were a few with no known plural form in LP, which you told me it will have to be set manually in LP. I'm assuming this will not stop the languages being used correctly in the language packs. If it's not like this, how can we set the plural forms in LP. Can I just find them out, make a list and someone from the LP translations team set them up?
<dpm> Riddell: ^
<AnMaster> abentley, will line breaks be preserved in bug reports? I don't usually use launchpad for bugs
<AnMaster> basically I'm asking for <pre>
<abentley> AnMaster: line breaks are preserved.
<AnMaster> abentley, spaces?
<abentley> AnMaster: There may be additional text wrapping.  I don't know.
<danilo__> dpm: yeah, that would work; just get Plural-Forms header out of PO files and that should work; KDE used to have that hard-coded in kdelibs, but not sure if that's true anymore (wouldn't make sense now that they are using generic gettext files)
<abentley> AnMaster: I believe spaces are preserved.
<AnMaster> abentley, as in mono-space formatted text table looking correct I mean
<AnMaster> hm probably not since the input field doesn't use monospace...
<abentley> AnMaster: If you exceed 72 char width, I don't know what the generated emails will look like.
<dpm> danilos: ok, I'll prepare that list, but in the meantime, as long as the plural forms are not set in LP, will there be any problem in using those languages in the distro (i.e. in langpacks)?
<AnMaster> abentley, it ate the spaces in the listing in https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/400268 meh
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 400268 in launchpad-registry "No code name for a release results in empty quotes in release listing for SOME releases." [Undecided,New]
<AnMaster> Ubuntu bug?
<AnMaster> isn't that going a bit too far :P
<AnMaster> abentley, by the way, for launchpad-code, how long is the average time for someone replying to a question?
<AnMaster> days or weeks?
<abentley> AnMaster: The spaces are preserved, they're just not displayed :-P
<AnMaster> abentley, ah, sounds like another bug heh
<abentley> AnMaster: Days.
<AnMaster> ok
<AnMaster> :)
<danilos> dpm: I am not completely sure, people will not be able to translate, but I am not certain about PO files and whether we regenerate plural-forms header (I think we do, so we will have problems)
<AnMaster> abentley, a question, is it just my browser, or does the graph thingy for lp:efunge on https://code.launchpad.net/~anmaster extend over the text for "lp:~anmaster/efunge/supervisor-tree"? And does only first branch have such graph?
 * AnMaster wonders if he should report some bug there
<adiroiban> danilos: also, for the plural-forms from po files are replaced with the plural form from the LP database?
<AnMaster> brb
<abentley> AnMaster: In my browser, only the descenders overlap.  In project pages, only the development focus gets a sparkline.
<danilos> adiroiban: they are, because PO files can have different slightly incompatible plural forms, and we normalize them to the one in our DB (i.e. plural form 0 and 1 could be inverted)
<adiroiban> yes, that was my guess.
<AnMaster> abentley, hm..
<AnMaster> abentley, "descenders"? I'm not sure what you mean?
<AnMaster> the blue text below?
<abentley> Letters that descend below the baseline, such as lowercase "g" and "y".
<AnMaster> ah ok
<AnMaster> abentley, may I ask which browser (and version) you use?
<abentley> AnMaster: Firefox 3.0.11
<AnMaster> huh, same as me then
<AnMaster> how strange
<abentley> AnMaster: Maybe different zoom settings?
<AnMaster> abentley, "normal zoom" here
<abentley> AnMaster: same here.
 * AnMaster takes a screenshot
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<gmb> Gah. Fail.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<AnMaster> abentley, this is what it looks like for me: http://imgur.com/8a0yW.png
<AnMaster> (minus the blurring of other tabs and bookmarks of course)
<abentley> AnMaster: It could be because your fonts are smaller than mine.
<AnMaster> abentley, sounds like the CSS on launchpad fails. I guess I should report a bug. Which launchpad project this time?
<abentley> AnMaster: launchpad-code
<abentley> AnMaster: I changed my fonts to be closer to yours, but couldn't reproduce the problem.
<AnMaster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/383924 "Sparklines displayed over row below in Opera"
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 383924 in launchpad-code "Sparklines displayed over row below in Opera" [Medium,Triaged]
<AnMaster> close
<AnMaster> abentley, hm ok. I don't run Unbuntu (probably unusual for someone in here) so maybe different settings when building stuff like freetype or whatever. Don't know if FreeBSD uses other options than Ubuntu
<AnMaster> um am I still connected? Seems I'm timing out from freenode
<AnMaster> hm... 40 seconds lag. :/
<AnMaster> abentley, btw about font, I have bitstream vera sans, 14 pt by default, and set to never less than 11
<abentley> AnMaster: If you remove the restriction on minimum font size, does the problem go away?
<abentley> AnMaster: The font in your sparkline does look bigger than mine.
<bdmurray> What's the best way to query for bugs based off date created / in numerical order?  I don't want the date the task was created.
<kiko> bdmurray, just order by ID?
<bdmurray> kiko: right but that's not really an option in the api or the web search
<kiko> bdmurray, you sure it's not an option in the API?
<kiko> in the web search it is indeed not an option, interesting
<bdmurray> kiko: well order_by isn't defined anywhere afaik but someone told be it took the same options as the web ui
<kiko> bdmurray, hmm, I think it doesn't
<kiko> look at the source
<intellectronica> bdmurray, kiko: it does take exactly the same options as the web ui
<bdmurray> thanks somebody!
<funkyHat> What does "Fix Committed" mean in launchpad? I'm lookin at #354605 which says Fix Committed for pidgin (Ubuntu) but I am still experiencing the bug
<intellectronica> funkyHat: it means that the fix was completed and in is now in the source tree of the product, but not yet released to users
<kklimonda> funkyHat: in case of ubuntu packages fix commited mean that changes will be uploaded soon to repository or were already uploaded to -proposed in case of SRU
<tanir_bd> hello! I have a question regarding launchpad translation... is there any one from the team?
<henninge> tanir_bd: almost gone ... Is it a quick one? ;-)
<funkyHat> intellectronica: kklimonda: thanks, so I should wait until it says Fix Released before I bother testing it again?
 * funkyHat hopes it gets uploaded soon
<tanir_bd> henninge: lol.. yah.. is there any application by which i can submit the changes directly without going to launchpad website?
<intellectronica> funkyHat: exactly
<tanir_bd> am i alive in the room? :-S
<henninge> tanir_bd: yes, you are. I am fixing my dinner ... ;)
<tanjir_bd> henninge: sorry... take your time :)
<henninge> tanir_bd: I am checking something about your question
<henninge> tanjir_bd: np, I didn't have to answer, did I?
<tanjir_bd> henninge: thanks... lol.. nope.. i can do further research or you can show me the right room for this ans.. :-$
<henninge> tanjir_bd: no, you are right here. Hang on!
<tanjir_bd> henninge: :D
<henninge> tanjir_bd: found it!
<henninge> tanjir_bd: here is a script my collegue Jeroen wrote for that purpose:
<henninge> https://launchpad.net/lp-translations-tools
<tanjir_bd> henninge: awesome... :D... thanks a lot.. that is what i was looking for :)
<henninge> tanjir_bd: np
<tanjir_bd> henninge: i appreciate your help... have a nice dinner... :)
<tanjir_bd> good night
<henninge> tanjir_bd: my pleasure and thank you!
<henninge> good night
<thekorn> hi, is there a way to update the diff which is shown on the bottom of a merge proposal?
<intellectronica> thekorn: yes, if you use bzr send to create the mp you can tell it what diff to use
<thekorn> intellectronica, ok, but I cannot update an existing diff, right? (created a merge proposal some time ago, found a bug in the proposed branch, fixed it -> show new diff)
<intellectronica> thekorn: no, i don't think you can
<intellectronica> rockstar: do you know? ^^^^^
<thekorn> so my only option seems to be to delete the old proposal and create a new one
<rockstar> thekorn, no.  It's a review diff.  There is another diff, called the PreviewDiff, which can be updated with lp:mad
<rockstar> thekorn, we have plans to have the previewdiff be a little more prominent.
<thekorn> ok, thanks
 * thekorn is confused by preview diff and review diff
<jenred> hello
<jenred> have a question about merging branches on lp (read docs)
<jenred> it looks like I have to do the merge from the command line correct?
<jenred> is there anyway to send a merge command without pulling the separate branches down locally?
<joshmarshall> Hey all -- I keep getting a Launchpad connection problem while trying to browse the Storm source code.
<joshmarshall> It says drop a line in here if it keeps happening, so I'm just complying. :)
<thumper> joshmarshall: which url?
<thumper> jenred: not right now
<mm-mysql> statik: Any idea what launchpad is using for their sparklines?
<wgrant> bigjools: I see you're going to get rid of +copy-packages from the primary archive. Please don't.
<bigjools> why?
<wgrant> It worked fine last month, and is pretty useful.
<wgrant> Backports!
<wgrant> For example, I was going to use it later today.
<bigjools> it's not supposed to be there
<bigjools> it's a back door
<wgrant> Why should it be removed?
<bigjools> eventually there will be proper API support
<bigjools> the template it uses is designed for PPAs, not something as massive as the main archive
<bigjools> we're shaking out a few API permissioning issues, then syncSource will work for you
<wgrant> bigjools: syncSource from the primary archive doesn't work at the moment?
<bigjools> from, yes, to, no
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> I don't care about to.
<wgrant> At the moment.
<bigjools> but the piece of work that cprov just finished sends syncSource copies to the main archive via the upload queue, we'll be using it initially for a small set of users like the security team
<wgrant> But the use to which I was going to put /ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages today was copying libjs-jquery-ui (only in Karmic) into Hardy in one of my PPAs, as a software rollout needs it. Now I'll have to mangle version numbers and upload. I've also seen a number of users use it to get debhelper 7 into Hardy in their PPAs, without having to allow building from Backports for all distroseries.
<bigjools> why can't you use the api to do that?
<wgrant> I could.
<wgrant> But I've never had to before, as the web UI worked fine.
<wgrant> So you're right, it's not too bad.
<bigjools> that page is not linked to from anywhere, it's entirely unsupported and leaves OOPSes behind
<wgrant> I haven't seen it OOPS (apart from timeouts) before now.
<bigjools> yes, it times out a lot :)
<bigjools> and adds a load on our db server that I don't want
<wgrant> Ah.
<bigjools> so please spread the word that we have this really cool api thing
<bigjools> and we'll look into adding a web ui that works much better
<wgrant> OK.
<bigjools> ta
<micahg> can I build a debian (not ubuntu) package in a ppa?
<bigjools> micahg: no, we don't support deban PPAs right now, maybe at some point
<bigjools> debian, even
<micahg> ok, do you know if there's an open bug?
<bigjools> yes, there is one
<wgrant> Bug #188564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188564 in soyuz "Build also packages for Debian in PPA's" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188564
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> I subscribed :)
<AskHL> Hi.  I want to upload a tar.gz of my project as a download, which I am technically capable of doing by checking out the code, removing *all* the hidden .bzr files (sooner or later I'll make an error when doing that) and then making the file.  This seems like an awfully manual procedure.  Is there some kind of 'Just make the darn tarball' button which I am missing?  Surely other people must be facing the same issue.
<mwhudson> AskHL: bzr export --format tgz lp:whatever
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> AskHL: bzr export --format tgz whatever-0.0.0.tgz lp:whatever
<mwhudson> you still have to upload it though, it would be nice to make this slicker
<AskHL> So this will create the tarball in the workdir?
<AskHL> downloading from lp
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> if you have the branch on disk you can of course use that rather than lp
<AskHL> That's magnificent.  Thank you mwhudson!
<mwhudson> np!
<mwhudson> AskHL: bzr help export for more details
#launchpad 2009-07-17
<exarkun> What's this mean?  bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~exarkun/pyopenssl/trunk/changes: Unable to handle http code 500: Internal Server Error
<mwhudson> it probably means you should try again :/
<mwhudson> exarkun: what were you doing, pulling?
<exarkun> 'bzr checkout', specifically
 * exarkun tries again
<mwhudson> bzr looks at the url you give it rather than that + .bzr/format for some operations
<mwhudson> to see if there's a bundle there
<exarkun> Something's taking a really long time this time.  Maybe just the host, dunno.
<exarkun> http://buildbot.twistedmatrix.com/builders/winxp32-py2.3-pyopenssl/builds/45/steps/bzr/logs/stdio
<exarkun> Looks like it succeeded.
<mwhudson> oh good
<exarkun> (now if only I knew why Python 2.3 ctypes didn't have a "util" module)
<poolie> is there an equivalent of launchpad.net/bugs/%d for merge proposals?
<mwhudson> doubt it
<jml> poolie, is this in reaction to bug 400215?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400215 in launchpad-code "Merge proposal URLs are ugly and needlessly long" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400215
<poolie> yeah
<poolie> i was going to comment there
<poolie> i'll just post
<woohoo> hello, how do i delete a empty PPA?
<micahg> you can post a request on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad AFAIK
<woohoo> k
<RenatoSilva> Does lp have project "buckets"?
<RenatoSilva> For example, Solenoid theme for MoinMoin.
<RenatoSilva> I'd like to register the project under a moinmoin/themes bucket
<RenatoSilva> otherwise I need to create a bad name such as moin-solenoid-theme
<jml> RenatoSilva, I don't think lp has buckets like that
<RenatoSilva> jml: I'll file a bug ok? or blueprint maybe?
<lifeless> a blueprint really needs a lot of dedicated thought
<jml> RenatoSilva, a bug is probably better.
<lifeless> if you just want to capture the concept, a bug is more appropriate IMO
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> my impression is that a blueprint is when you want to organize _how_ implement a feature
<RenatoSilva> so that a bug is better
<poolie> RenatoSilva: it does have project groups
<RenatoSilva> bug 400507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400507 in launchpad "Project buckets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400507
<jml> poolie, so you really think the merge proposal number is useful?
<poolie> well
<poolie> i think the interaction you just saw Renato do is useful
<poolie> i'd like to say, 'hey jml can you read mp 1234'
<jml> poolie, what's wrong with pointing people at a branch?
<poolie> i replied to bug 400125 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400125 in ubuntu "translation of "Routine check of drives"‏" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400125
<poolie> or not
<jml> see what I mean!
<poolie> bug 400215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400215 in launchpad-code "Merge proposal URLs are ugly and needlessly long" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400215
<poolie> heh
<jml> why do you want more meaningless numbers?
<poolie> hey, i didn't put the numbers there :)
<jml> you kind of did
<jml> it's not _my_ fault that you can merge a bazaar branch into a bunch of different branches :)
<poolie> actually i might have asked for being able to do that
<poolie> for being able to have multiple proposals for one branch
<jml> well, also, the underlying vcs can do that, so there's no point in Launchpad masking the ability.
<poolie> i also tend to think now that having the owner and the project in the branch name doesn't make sense
<poolie> i guess i'd say bug 346318 is not really fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346318 in launchpad-code "Merge proposal page title doesn't contain any context-specific text" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346318
<poolie> if a title's not unique in the first 20 characters, it's not unique
<poolie> like in BASIC :)
<jml> ha
<jml> poolie, are you suggesting that we change the way branches are named on Launchpad?
<poolie> or actually in C, in at least some versions of the spec
<thumper> poolie: it is fixed!
<poolie> thumper, it's not, because they're all named "Proposal to mer..."
<poolie> i can send you a screenshot
<poolie> :)
<thumper> nah
<thumper> I'll just ignore it
 * thumper has a bout of honesty
<mwhudson> safari (?) when you have multiple tabs open shows the text that differs in the titles of the page
<poolie> i agree it's far down the list
<poolie> responding to arguable bugs is a time sync
<poolie> sink*
<lifeless> poolie: I think that if the owner and project aren't there, it will force people to put them in themselves; see for instance 'bzr.dev' rather than 'dev'. :)
<poolie> i actually was referring to mp numbers
<poolie> or the thread about their urls
<poolie> i don't want to think about branch naming now
<lifeless> poolie: oh, I misread your comment at 14:39 then :P
<poolie> but i would say, for that branch it seems like the most useful conceptual url is something like /bzr/trunk
<lifeless> poolie: I'd be happy with a very shallow namespace for mp's
<lifeless> like /merge/XXXXX
<lifeless> with lp offering a /merge/XXXXX/.bzr branch reference
<lifeless> that would be nice ;)
<poolie> lifeless: i haven't thoroughly thought this through but i think that official project branches
<poolie> should probably have an implicit team
<poolie> rather than one in the url
<poolie> as they kind of do, well, as some of them do, in lp: urls
<poolie> also, in this channel, i agree with you that the sparklines as they currently exist seem of limited use...
<jml> poolie, we are not changing the way branches are named in any fundamental way.
<jml> poolie, you might recall participating in previous discussion along these lines.
<poolie> yes, of course i do
<poolie> ah, i thought, but didn't press enter on "but we shouldn't change this now"
<jml> poolie, ahh, ok. :)
<poolie> if we change our model of branches and repos for 3.0 we may need to rethink this though
<poolie> well
<jml> agreed.
<poolie> at any rate the impact on launchpad needs to be considered
<happyaron> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/77251
<happyaron> could someone have a look at this question
<happyaron> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/77251
<stain> is it possible to change the order of the files on the download pages of a project? It turns out I uploaded the files in order, but now they show in reverse order
<stain> never mind, I just deleted the 'wrong ones' and uploaded again carefully
<stain> I can't seem to edit an existing VCS import
<mwhudson> stain: that's right
<mwhudson> stain: it's a more complicated process than it should be
<stain> is it because it's owned by this virtual VCS user?
<mwhudson> stain: ask a question in answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code
<mwhudson> stain: it's because it involves mucking about in a shell
<stain> I'm not too bothered, just thought I should clean up some things that have failed importing for a year and a half
<stain> I don't know of anyone using the bzr one, so it would just be there to make the project more complete on Launchpad
<stain> (we're so oldfashioned using SVN..)
<iammyr> Hi everyone
<iammyr> I'd like to know if launchpad uses some automatic algortithm to link different bugs or these links are done only manually by users through the 'mark as duplicate' button
<iammyr> does it maybe compare key-words included in bug summaries or descriptions?
<iammyr> I'd like to know it because I'm going to publish bug data as linked data
<lifeless> there is a demon that the ubuntu bug team run that looks at ubuntu bugs
<lifeless> but there isn't a built-in-facility for launchpad as such
<iammyr> so when I read this 'there’s a “Bugs fixed elsewhere” report that shows which of your bugs are marked fixed in other communities. ' ont the guided tour
<iammyr> is it referring only to the links created manually by users?
<iammyr> are there no automatic ways to determine that a bug has been already fixed elsewhere
<kangarooo> hello. i have registered all security types. pgp and ssh key. now im reinstalling system. what folders i need to backup/secure?
<maxb> Your question is a bit too vague to answer - please clarify
<kangarooo> i have registered those keys with launchpad. what i need to do when im reinstalling ubuntu? i need to copy some folder right? witch ones?
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> ~/.ssh and ~/.gpg
<mwhudson> and be careful with them :)
<kangarooo> why? what can happen? i just copy and on clean system paste.
<kangarooo> only forgeting them? well i jet dont know why i cant just make  new ones. why i actually need them.
<mwhudson> don't let someone else get them, is what i meant
<mwhudson> for the ssh key, you certainly can just make and upload new ones
<mwhudson> for gpg, it gets confusing if you have lots of keys floating around with the same email address
<kangarooo> ah. ok. but how can they be used? added to email? but that who will get wont get my email password. thats in my brain. so even with key my identity cant be used..
<mwhudson> (not that i can talk, there's three keys for michael.hudson@canonical.com on the key servers)
<maxb> ~/.gnupg rather than ~/.gpg
<kangarooo> i actually wont anymore use firefox addon for gpg. it no use
<mwhudson> kangarooo: it's generally assumed that that someone who has your gpg key _is_ you, for example when it comes to uploading software to a ppa
<kangarooo> and i just looked in home and there is no .gpg folder. there is .ssh and .gnupg
<mwhudson> yes, i meant .gnupg sorry
<kangarooo> yeah ok. and in where is stored gpg keys witch i have fetched with gpg addon in firefox?
<mwhudson> they're in ~/.gnupg as well i think
<kangarooo> mwhudson: and is some programm where i can manage those fetched keys? i would like to delete all fetched so no useles calculations happening.
<happyaron> is anyone who can pay some attention on these two issue? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/77266 https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/77251
<henninge> happyaron: patience! 4 hour and 1 hour waiting is not very long ...
<happyaron> oh
<Senghoo> My id have a bug  I have joined the Ubuntu Simplified Chinese Translators, however I can not edit or upload anything  how can help me ?
<happyaron> danilos: ping
<danilos> happyaron: hi
<happyaron> danilos: I am the one requested for import, :)
<danilos> happyaron: I guessed, so, what's up? :)
<Senghoo> My launchpad id have a bug  I have joined the Ubuntu Simplified Chinese Translators, however I can not edit or upload anything  how can help me ?
<danilos> happyaron: you still want to go on with the process?
<danilos> Senghoo: are you an approved member of the team?
<Senghoo> danilos:yes
<happyaron> danilos: zh_CN team leader Funda Wang don't like launchpad anyway, you can see even his account isn't active on launchpad
<danilos> happyaron: unfortunately, we can't let people set up GNOME translations in Launchpad without upstreams approving it; if you can get him to at least approve you starting a team, that would be enough
<danilos> Senghoo: and where are you seeing problems?
<happyaron> danilos: ok, I'd like to try that, for maintain the pot files, that's ok ,you can see I am maintaining the enlightenment, too
<Senghoo> danilos:  I can't edit or update anything on the team
<happyaron> danilos: how can you confirm his approval?
<danilos> happyaron: sure, if you can do that, it'd be fine
<danilos> happyaron: ideally, he'd activate his account and confirm it in the question himself, otherwise, we'd have to privately email him to see if he agrees; do you want me to do that?
<danilos> Senghoo: of course you can't, you are just a member of the team
<vds> who is the help contact today? :)
<happyaron> danilos: I prefer to send him a mail first
<happyaron> danilos: myself
<danilos> vds: abentley, he will be showing up in a few hours
<vds> thanks danilos
<danilos> happyaron: sure, but for confirmation, we'd have to email him after that, so be sure to re-open the question once it's done and somebody from the team will take care of it (I will be away for few weeks, so wouldn't be able to help with that)
<james_w> by my reading there is no way to create merge proposals in the API yet, is that correct?
<happyaron> danilos: okay, thanks
<happyaron> danilos: I prefer you deactive the project now and if he approved, we can start one
<Senghoo> danilos: how can i edit or upload on the team ?
<Senghoo> danilos: i means i can't translate anything on the team
<danilos> happyaron: sure, done, you might get a weird email now that project is disabled, but just don't worry about it :)
<danilos> Senghoo: can you tell me exactly where are you trying to upload stuff? are you logged in? also, team for Simplified Chinese is not marked as translating Ubuntu, please go to #ubuntu-translators and discuss there
<happyaron> danilos: thanks, :)
<Senghoo> danilos: thanks
<happyaron> danilos: I can still access the project on https://launchpad.net/doc-zh
<happyaron> danilos: but it should be deactived,
<Dabian> I joined the danish translation team, but when I want to translate something, I get "This translation is managed by 'De danske oversættere af Ubuntu". (This means, "The danish translators of Ubuntu").  When I click this group, I don't get a chance to try and join this group, and if I try to open "Translation guidelines", I get: "Not allowed here               Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.   "
<Dabian> "You are logged in as Dabian."
<dpm> Dabian: what's your Launchpad ID and which page are you trying to access?
<Dabian> This is the page https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators/da/+edit
<Dabian> How do I know what my ID is?  I just log in as Dabian.
<dpm> Dabian: on that Launchpad page, at the top right corner of the browser and next to the "Log Out" button -> if you click on your name there, what's the URL?
<Dabian> dpm: I'll send you that as privmsg, if its ok?
<dpm> Dabian: sure, but it's a public URL anyway
<dpm> Dabian: and this page -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators/da/+edit can only be changed by the administrator of the Danish translation team. Unless you are an admin, you shouldn't be able to access it
<Dabian> dpm: Then it is as suspected.  I am doing something wrong. :)
<dpm> Dabian: I'm sorry to keep moving you around, but as there seems to be nothing wrong with Launchpad, would you mind comint to the #ubuntu-translators channel and we take it from  there?
<Dabian> dpm: No problem. :)
<dpm> ok, Ill see you there :)
<abentley> davidstrauss: So Jelmer confirms that submodules won't be supported in bzr-git until Nested Trees are implemented in Bazaar.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<davidstrauss> abentley: thanks
<abentley> davidstrauss: Not happy news of course, but perhaps we can improve the error.
<davidstrauss> abentley: it should probably not backtract
<davidstrauss> backtrace*
<abentley> davidstrauss: Right.
<Senghoo> dpm: it's still dosn't work .freeflying let me ask at here
<Senghoo> dpm: it's still dosn't work .freeflying let me ask at here
<dpm> Senghoo: did you try to log out and log back into Launchpad as I asked you?
<Senghoo> Yes
<Senghoo> Even i have reboot my system and reinstall firefox
<Senghoo> dpm:  Even i have reboot my system and reinstall firefox but it still dos't work
<vds> hi abentley, I'm using edge, when I go to a page to review a branch I don't see the usual table that shows my name for adding a review, it works if I go to the regular lp page
<abentley> vds: You can now add reviews through the "Add a review or comment" button instead.  Putting peoples' names in the table when they hadn't been requested to review was confusing for some people.
<abentley> vds: You can also review through any reply link.
<vds> abentley: ok, thank you very much!
<abentley> vds: No problem.
<happyaron> vds: could you have a glance at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/77266
<vds> happyaron: thanks
<happyaron> vds: I should say thanks to you, :)
<vds> abentley: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/77266 I guess it's more a question for you :)
<happyaron> vds: but how to change that?
<happyaron> vds: should I update the package in ppa?
<vds> happyaron: sorry I don't know
<happyaron> vds: thank you all the same, :)
<vds> happyaron: sorry I cannot be of much help with that
<happyaron> vds: I'd wait for some else to answer the question,
<abentley> happyaron: I believe resolving this requires intervention by our IS people (Losas), but none is around at the moment.
<happyaron> abentley: IS people? what's that?
<abentley> happyaron: Sysadmins
<happyaron> oh
<james_w> abentley: hi. Am I right that I can't propose a merge from the API yet?
<abentley> james_w: I'm not sure.
<abentley> james_w: Yes, it looks like that hasn't been exposed.
<james_w> I need to automate it, and mail would be painful for that
<james_w> I can't see a bug, do you know if it is planned?
<abentley> james_w: AFAIK, the plan is to expose basically everything.
<james_w> sorry, should have said "planned to be done in the next couple of cycles?"
<james_w> I'm filing a bug now, and I'll have to come up with a manual method, but automation is always better :-)
<abentley> I don't think there are specific plans for that, but we'll certainly take your request seriously, and I doubt it's hard.
<james_w> bug filed, thanks for your time
<Senghoo> dpm: i get the Solution of the problem
<AnAnt> Hello, when is it expected that we can have Debian PPAs ?
<bdmurray> I am correct in thinking that package subscriptions are not exported in the api?
<abentley> AnAnt: I'm sorry, but there are no immediate plans to support Debian.
<abentley> bdmurray: Aarchive subscription are exported.  I don't see anything about package subscriptions.
<bdmurray> abentley: okay, I've reported it as a bug
<abentley> bdmurray: I mean, I can't find any mention of package subscriptions in our source code at all.
<bdmurray> abentley: oh, I think its really package bug subscriptions not package
<bdmurray> abentley: structuralsubscription maybe?
<abentley> bdmurray: maybe.  Lemme see about bug subscriptions first.
<abentley> bdmurray: Bug subscriptions are exported.
<bdmurray> abentley: right but not package bug subscriptions i.e. people who are subscribed to all of a package's bug reports
<intellectronica> abentley, bdmurray: they are structural subscriptions, and they're not yet exported
<abentley> intellectronica: Thanks.
<bdmurray> intellectronica: is that a malone bug then?
<intellectronica> bdmurray: yes, that's a malone bug. i don't think there's one recorded already, so feel free to file one
<bdmurray> intellectronica: okay, its bug 400763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400763 in malone "package bug subscription not exported in the api" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400763
<intellectronica> bdmurray: thanks
<sladen> could somebody assist me with repointing bug #400532 . Malone is not letting me repoint it at plain "Ubuntu"  (somebody has filed it against the next nearest which is "Ubuntu One"...)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400532 in ubuntuone-client "I had a problem with... grub editor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400532
<sladen> it used to be easy to do this with URL editing, but that got closed
<abentley> sladen: I don't think you can reassign it to a package.  You should mark it invalid in ubuntuone and add "also afffects" ubuntu.
<abentley> sladen: Also, this doesn't look like a bug report to me, just a misconfigured machine.
<evanrmurphy> I sometimes get email notices for Launchpad bug reports, etc. Can I reply to those notices via email to add my response to the comment thread, or is it necessary to navigate to the bug report's page and submit the comment there? Thank you.
<intellectronica> evanrmurphy: yes, your replies will be added as comments to the bug
<micahg> Is there a feature request to create a bug from an e-mail or does it already exist?
<intellectronica> evanrmurphy: you can also change other aspects of the bug using email. see https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<intellectronica> micahg: you can already do that. see the link above
<evanrmurphy> intellectronica: That's really helpful, thank you!
<micahg> thanks intellectronica
<ScottK> When I get OOPS-1294B2245 trying to go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace the failure page offers to stop redirecting to edge for two hours.  The prolem is, I'm not on edge.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1294B2245
<ScottK> Worked finally (after many, many retries)
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<wgrant> Is there not going to be a Launchpad 2.2.8?
<bpascal123_> hi there?
<bpascal123_> any ubuntu experts here?
<wgrant> bpascal123_: If you want Ubuntu support, you probably want #ubuntu.
<savvas0> Hi, I was wondering about the new integration of "untrusted archives" (the ppas) - I found one, but it's not shown in the +source page: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdfshuffler - https://edge.launchpad.net/~logari81/+archive/ppa - Does the ppa integration check if the version is less than the reported one?
 * wgrant kicks the amd64 virtual buildds.
<wgrant> Why are they always the ones to get the biggest cut?
<mtaylor> wgrant: because they hate me
<kiko> mtaylor, nobody hates you ;-)
<lifeless> mtaylor: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mordred/libcpuinfo/add-bindings/ still had a warning on it
<mtaylor> kiko: yay!
<mtaylor> lifeless: um... I think that's a bug in launchpad ?
<mtaylor> lifeless: didn't we fix this already once?
<lifeless> mtaylor: could you uncommit lp:/~mordred/libcpuinfo/add-bindings; push lp:/~mordred/libcpuinfo/add-bindings
<lifeless> with a 4-5 minute gap in the middle
<mtaylor> sure
<mtaylor> uncommit done
<mtaylor> will push in a bit
<lifeless> barry: have you seen lamson ?
<barry> lifeless: lamson?
<barry> (that would be a "no" :)
<lifeless> http://lamsonproject.org/
<lifeless> barry: http://lamsonproject.org/
<mtaylor> lifeless: that makes me happy
<lifeless> mtaylor: can you run 'bzr info -v lp:/~mordred/libcpuinfo/add-bindings'
<lifeless> mtaylor: what makes you happy?
<mtaylor> lifeless: lamson
<mtaylor> lifeless: , the existence of
<lifeless> mtaylor: ah yes. twisted has smtp, but lamson seems to be aiming for app, not framework
<mtaylor> lifeless: ok. - what info would you like to see from bzr info?
<lifeless> repo format
<lifeless> oh, you may need to do
<lifeless> sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/....
<mtaylor> Repository branch (format: unnamed)   2KB     1KB/s |
<mtaylor> mmm
<lifeless> (the -v makes there be a dedicated line for the repo)
<barry> lifeless: omg bbq kau
<lifeless> kau?
<barry> kittens and unicorns
<lifeless> hehehe
<mtaylor> lifeless: Repository branch (format: 2a)
<lifeless> ok
<mtaylor> lifeless: shall I try pushing again?
<barry> lifeless: you just blew my weekend.  and i had a full schedule of mario kart wii all lined up
<lifeless> mtaylor: yes
<mtaylor> lifeless: should I push via sftp: as well?
<lifeless> mtaylor: give it a shot, shouldn't be needed, but - wtf
<barry> lifeless: i forwarded you a testimonial
<mtaylor> lifeless: why does bzr url encode the ~ in displayed urls?
<lifeless> mtaylor: theres something very odd going on; if this doesn't ix it, we'll want to open a question on answers.l.n/launchpad/code
<lifeless> mtaylor: iz gtk ug
<mtaylor> k
<lifeless> bah my typing went awol
<lifeless> its a bug
<lifeless> I thought we fixed it, but clearly not
<mtaylor> good. as long as it's not some design choice
<lifeless> its over aggressive escaping
<mtaylor> lifeless: it's fixed in the line "stacked on"
<lifeless> there is a standard, and where its not retarded we should be following it
<mtaylor> lifeless: but not in the sftp location lines
<lifeless> hmm, please file a bug
<lifeless> barry: \o/
<lifeless> barry: I aim to please :)
<mtaylor> lifeless: while I'm bugging you about meaningless stuff... any chance there's a way to get bzr to re-collapse urls into lp: shortcuts when it displays them to me?
<mtaylor> or rather - to just store them that way?
<lifeless> mtaylor: I think we should store them that way
<lifeless> but we need tuits; and geetting 2.0 finished is way up there comparatively ;)
<mtaylor> fair enough
<mtaylor> lifeless: again - as long as someone already agrees with me, I'm fine!
<lifeless> barry: hahahahah. Sadly, using 'system X sucks' isn't a great way to tell people bzr is good :(
<barry> lifeless: yeah.  but it does make you feel a little vindicated
<barry> lifeless: we'll see what happens when the spigot is turned on
<lifeless> barry: it makes me feel disappointed
<dash> hey! how do I delete a branch I created
<barry> lifeless: indeed, indeed
<dash> the faq has an entry for this
#launchpad 2009-07-18
<lifeless> dash: the trash can icon in the branch page
<dash> but it seems to be incorrect
<dash> Hmm!
<dash> i guess i am not that observant. thanks.
<lifeless> barry: to help people in this situation, remind them that mercurial *does not support branches that aren't forks*
<lifeless> barry: hg defines a branch as a fork as a branch
<lifeless> barry: hg idiomatic use is to have a separate repository for conceptual branches
<lifeless> mtaylor: yeah ask a question please
<mtaylor> lifeless: /me not grokking difference between fork and branch in above conversation
<mtaylor> lifeless: me also doesn't fully grok how people use hg for work - but that's likely my fault
<lifeless> mtaylor: hg defines branch as 'the graph has two heads'
<lifeless> mtaylor: *users* of most other systems define branch as 'label I want to tell people about'
<mtaylor> ah. gotcha
<mtaylor> maybe that's why I haven't grokked hg yet... I've been trying to map it on to #2 there
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> its, like mtn, a totally different definition of branch to what people what
<lifeless> *want8
<lifeless> for all that its mathematically correct.
<lifeless> svn, bzr, git, cvs all allow arbitrary labels-that-can-be-edited
<lifeless> hg does have tags
<mtaylor> lifeless: question asked
<mtaylor> lifeless: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/77340
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> I have a guess about whats going on
<lifeless> the mirror process is opening the mirrored copy
<lifeless> which hasn't been upgraded
<lifeless> that tries to stack on trunk (upgraded), and fails.
<lifeless> it then doesn't reset the mirror and mirror it again
<lifeless> mtaylor: so just push your perl stuff to a new branch
<mtaylor> lifeless: k
<lifeless> and we'll get the mirror code fixed for add-bindings async
<lifeless> which reminds me
 * mtaylor hides
<lifeless> perl bindings, kgo.
<lifeless> timing and progress for subunit today I think
<lifeless> bbiab
<exarkun> What does it mean when a merge proposal has the status "Needs review" and a review with a status of "Disapprove"
<exarkun> Are merge proposals active forever one created until the branch is merged?
<wgrant> exarkun: There is the merge proposal status, and then there are votes.
<wgrant> 'Disapprove' is a bote.
<wgrant> *vote
<jml> exarkun, whether they are active or not depends on the status of the merge proposal
 * wgrant defers to jml.
<lifeless> exarkun: there is a state for the proposal, and state for a reviewer
<jml> exarkun, consider yourself told :)
<exarkun> I don't see the ui for manipulating the state of the proposal
<lifeless> exarkun: and lp doesn't currently do much workflow for you, so the states can be incoherent
<exarkun> Oh, except that little trash can icon...
<lifeless> exarkun: go to the proposal page; at the top there is a state for the proposal, and a pen icon
<exarkun> existence vs non-existence is like state
<jml> exarkun, there's a pen icon too
<lifeless> if you have rights to set it, I think
<exarkun> Oh.
<exarkun> That's a pen?
<lifeless> is pen, rearrange for humour
<exarkun> I didn't really think about what it was before.  Upon examination, I see that I interpreted it as a drunken exclamation point.
<jml> exarkun, I can see how that could happen
<exarkun> Hooray, status rejected.
<exarkun> Oh, except that was the wrong merge proposal, neat.
<lifeless> \o/
<exarkun> Hooray, status needs review.
<exarkun> Cool, thank you.
<jml> exarkun, bug 400925, just for you.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400925 in launchpad "Edit icon looks like drunken exclamation mark" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400925
<wgrant> I'm pretty sure that's a dupe.
<exarkun> heh :)
<exarkun> Wow now I'm seeing them all over the place
<wgrant> Bug #287154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287154 in launchpad-foundations ""Edit" icon is difficult to recognize" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287154
<lifeless> I'd like the save-this-edit button to be readable to colourblind people
<lifeless> as clicking on a grey circle to save things is disconcerting
<pasteeater> does the bug report "box" allow HTML or BBcode?  i'm afraid to try because I see no "preview post" and I didn't see any mention of it anywhere.
<wgrant> pasteeater: No, but it is monospace and does preserve leading spaces.
<pasteeater> wgrant: ok.  thanks.
<lifeless> jml: pretty bug pie -
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/subunit
<jml> haha
<mtaylor> nice pie
<omerm> I just tried packaging for the first time to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/90150 . I applied the patch found in the comments, and followed the packaging guides to create a debdiff. I don't have an AMD64 system, so I can't test it. Should I send it to one of you for approval? Post it in launchpad? Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 90150 in launchpad-foundations "Launchpad does not automatically know about LP-managed username@ubuntu.com email addresses" [High,Triaged]
<omerm> oh whoops, wrong bug
<omerm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/119982
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 119982 in vnc4 "amd64 vncconfig crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<omerm> nevermind, got pointed in the right direction by the ubuntu-motu people
<peplin> Hello - I'm trying to figure out how to propose a merge for a branch I created, but I can't seem to find the "propose for merging" link that the documentation talks about. Could someone direct me to where I should look?
<exarkun> peplin: If you go to the page for the branch, then you should see a green circle with a plus in it below the branch details area, with a link next to it, "Propose for merging into another branch"
<exarkun> peplin: Just below the "This branch is not proposed for merging into any others." line (unless it has already been proposed to be merged, then that line will be different)
<exarkun> peplin: It's not there if you're not logged in.  I'm not sure if there's some other circumstance in which it is also missing.
<peplin> would that not work if the branch was pushed to my +junk folder?
<peplin> regardless, where should i be pushing branches that i intend to propose to be merged
<peplin> +junk was the only place I could get to work without owning the project
<exarkun> You should be able to push to lp:~username/project/branchname even if you don't own the project.
<exarkun> I'm not sure if being in +junk precludes proposing for merging, but it sounds like that could be it.
<spiv> Yes, I'd assume that you can only propose branches of that project.
<peplin> ah yes, that was it
<spiv> But anyone can create a branch of any project.
<spiv> (Or reassign a +junk branch to a project)
<peplin> i pushed again to using the project name and the "propose" link is there
<peplin> spiv, could you elaborate on reassigning a branch?
<wgrant> spiv, peplin: You can only reassign through the API, now.
<wgrant> The UI got too complex with the addition of package branches, so it was dropped (at least for now).
<spiv> wgrant: ah, right.
<spiv> peplin: wgrant apparently knows more about this than I do :)
<peplin> well, both of you combined are enough for me to know I should just fix the original branch
<exarkun> Anonymous checkouts are timing out for me.  Local problem or launchpad problem?
<jml> exarkun, via http or bzr+ssh?
<exarkun> http
<jml> exarkun, lifeless was reporting delays earlier over http
<exarkun> actually, it happens from three different hosts on three different networks
<jml> exarkun, yeah, so it looks like something is going on at our end.
<wgrant> Hm, yes, it's not responding to HTTP at all.
<wgrant> It just accepts and hangs.
<jml> sadly, there aren't any people around with access to the relevant machines.
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing | Timeouts with http access to bazaar.launchpad.net, try bzr+ssh instead.
<spiv> jml: possibly loggerhead woes?
<exarkun> That's a bit of a bummer.  I can't adequately test my software until it's working.
<exarkun> On the other hand, I'm going to bed.
<jml> spiv, possible but unlikely.
<wgrant> At least a LOSA should be awake...
<jml> spiv, if bzr is asking loggerhead for packs, then we have a whole other problem.
<spiv> (I wonder if bzr should include some sort of fancy Accept header or something in its requests for branch data that excludes text/html...?)
<spiv> jml: well, I think bzr in some cases tries to GET the URL the user gave it in case it is a bundle before trying .bzr/...
<spiv> jml: which AIUI would probably cause loggerhead to answer the request with a 'changes' page or something.
<jml> spiv, that might be right. I'm not sure what to do about it.
<spiv> jml: nothing, it's a Saturday ;)
<jml> exarkun, g'night.
<spiv> jml: btw, thanks for suggesting that coffee grinder.
<jml> wgrant, just because a losa is awake doesn't mean they're around to fix minor outages :)
<wgrant> jml: Right, but I wouldn't really classify this as minor.
<jml> spiv, you got one?
<spiv> Yeah.
<spiv> Oh, that reminds me, I'm about due to give it a bit of a clean...
<spiv> But first: coffee!
 * spiv wanders away from IRC.
<jml> wgrant, it's not classified as critical though.
<lifeless> wgrant: it will get more urgent the longer it lasts :)
<wgrant> jml: Really? Huh.
<lifeless> jml: note however, that the process we have is likely underestimating somethings :) :- see the discussion I provoked a couple of weeks back and the follow on decrease in delays
<jml> lifeless, that only proves that we used to underestimate some things :)
<wgrant> It is a bit concerning that breaking easy access to code isn't critical.
<lifeless> wgrant: technically its not broken...just slow, isn't it?
<wgrant> lifeless: Oh, you're right. I finally got a response.
<wgrant> But my checkout from 15 minutes ago has so far downloaded 10KB
<wgrant> == broken
<jml> wgrant, yes it is.
<lifeless> wgrant: 10kb in 15 minutes I'd call broken too
<lifeless> jml: if you want to escalate, I'm +1 on that
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<jml> yay topic fix
<exarkun> Is http access to bzr broken again?
<tsimpson> seems to works here
<tsimpson> at least with bzr ls
<LarstiQ> exarkun: wfm
<mantiena-baltix> hello all
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: are you online ?
<jml> exarkun, we addressed the underlying problem, so it ought not be broken.
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA: labas
<exarkun> ah, I was not patient enough.  Thanks.
<mantiena-baltix> jml: hi, I wanna ask launchpad developers about one important bug - #211223
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: yes
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: could you help me? it seems bug 211223 still isn't fixed, but launchpad.net/guadalinex distro has registered series and milestones!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211223 in baltix "Distributions can't register series (releases)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211223
<mantiena-baltix> I'm main developer of Baltic Ubuntu derivative - launchpad.net/baltix and I'm waiting for ability to register series and milestones for about 3 years :(
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: I know ... but I think the guadalinex series were created by lp-admins, let me check.
<mantiena-baltix> So, maybe cprov or other launchpad developers know how I can register new Baltix distro series and milestones, because this ability already exists in launchpad.net
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: there is only one and it was created by LOSAs -> https://edge.launchpad.net/guadalinex/buho
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: We will be happy if someone creates 2 series for Baltix - one for 8.04 LTS (baltix-2008) and one for 9.04 (baltix-2009) ;)
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: right, please file a question on launchpad product and the I will find someone to create it for you.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: thank you very much
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: np
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: should I ask a question at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad or at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: launchpad-registry, if you want to be precise, but launchpad will do it.
<maxb> I have a bunch of teams and PPAs that date from before multiple PPA support, and are now redundant. What should I ask to be done with them?
<cprov> maxb: they already have multiple keys, right ?
<cprov> maxb: if this is the case we can't easily reassign the PPAs, think you can create new ppas on the account you want to preserve and merge the other accounts in.
<cprov> maxb: the ppas in the merged accounts will be purged automatically at some point.
<maxb> oh, no this is a separate issue
<maxb> teams, not user-accounts
<maxb> I already have created new PPAs on the one team that replaces all the others, and have deleted all the packages from the old PPAs, and edited the descriptions of the teams and PPAs to include "[OBSOLETE]", I'm just wondering if there's a way to tidy up a bit more thoroughly
<maxb> Is there a concept of deleting teams? deactivating them?
 * maxb wonders if launchpad should really be offering the only administrator of a team the option to deactivate their own membership
<wgrant> maxb: Note that the team owner has superpowers.
<wgrant> You can get a team deactivated, but I'm not sure what that will do to PPAs.
 * maxb files a question and will wait and see what happens
<Mez> hmm.. is it me, or is edge (dunno about normal) taking it's time to save info?
<Daviey> Mez: i was thinking that
<Mez> :D
<mdz_> is there any way to find out who the bug contact for a package is, through the API?
<didrocks> hey guys, is it possible to push to staging ppa (for dry-run app testing) with something similar than ppa:user/ppa ?
<fta> didrocks, did you try ppa:user/staging?
<fta> or whatever name you used for your staging ppa
<fta> wrt the lp api, is it possible to use getBuildRecords() to filter both on build_status and current_source_publication?
<didrocks> fta: didn't try. But I just wanted to hurt the staging soyuz (if it exists) for my tests and it to be erased everyday. As staging launchpad
<fta> didrocks, oh, then i don't know. i have a ppa called staging (and another called sandbox), but it's a regular ppa
<didrocks> fta: I just don't want to upload something which will not be removed on a production server in a testsuite :)
<geser> fta: something like bug 369112?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369112 in soyuz "API export of IDistroSeries.getBuildRecords() should optionally filter on active source publications" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369112
<didrocks> ok, let's try to upload something there and see if tomorrow I still have something there
<fta> geser, yes
<fta> geser, because so far, my requests are far too slow
<geser> fta: currently I don't know any better way as to filter on build_state and check every build record if it has a current_source_publication or not
<MT-> kiko: WOL
<MT-> now... how long does it take kiko to wake on lan??
<fta> geser, can i do negative filtering? ie, build_status is not 'Successfully built'?
<fta> geser, or multiple filter, build_status is Needs building or Dependency wait or Currently building?
<geser> fta: I call the function for every build_state once and put the records I need into a dict
<geser> fta: what are you up to?
<fta> -daily maintenance
<geser> fta: perhaps you can borrow some code from the FTBFS script (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~geser/%2Bjunk/qa-ftbfs/annotate/head%3A/source/build_status.py)
<fta> looking..
<maxb> didrocks: I don't think LP staging *has* a soyuz backend
<didrocks> maxb: ok. I will create my staging ppa, so
<aquarius> I'd like to write a Greasemonkey script for LP which, among other things, can get a list of branches for a given project. How am I best to do this? I could have it call the LP API, but then you have to give the script an OAuth token, which seems rather daft for JavaScript running *on* Launchpad pages.
<aquarius> i could have it, er, screenscrape, which is a no-no.
<aquarius> Are there other alternatives?
<aquarius> presumably there must be a LP JS API, but it's not actually documented anywhere, unless I'm missing something.
<james_w> you can find it by fishing about in the HTML source I believe
<aquarius> james_w: yeah. I was, er, hoping for something a bit nicer than spending my Saturday reverse-engineering Launchpad ;-)
<aquarius> especially since I don't think that the JS API is as comprehensive as the actual API, i.e., if no-one's needed a "query branches and get back JSON" thing for a Launchpad AJAX thingy, it won't exist
<aquarius> LP's HTML/JS front end doesn't actually call the proper launchpadlib API, does it?
<aquarius> (er, from JS, I mean; it does on the back end in Python, natch)
<aquarius> I was hoping that it does, and there's therefore some sort of useful shortcut :)
<james_w> aquarius: I heard that it did use the lplib API, or something approaching it, and had a way to query stuff without an OAuth token
<james_w> I may be lying of course
<aquarius> james_w: that is of course ultra-useful information, assuming you haven't made it up ;-)
<james_w> and if you want to query private teams then I don't know how it would work
 * james_w -> out for the evening
<james_w> good luck :-)
 * aquarius waves at any LP developers who happen to be wandering past to see if it's true or not :)
<aquarius> why do I always come up with these ideas at the weekend when there aren't LP hackers around who know stuff? gah. :)
<intellectronica> aquarius: obviously js doesn't use launchpadlin, which is written in python, but it uses exactly the same webservice api
<aquarius> intellectronica: aha! where does it get an oauth token from?
<aquarius> intellectronica: and well played for being around at the weekend. You shall have a cookie for dutifulness :)
<intellectronica> in fact i know people have been using it to write greasemonkey extensions
<aquarius> intellectronica: if you can point me at a particular GM extension which uses it thus that would be well useful. I've been poking around and can't find one.
<intellectronica> aquarius: it doesn't use oauth. no need to, since you're already authenticated
<jpds> aquarius: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-gm-scripts
<intellectronica> aquarius: bdmurray would be a good person to ask. i think he has played with that. i don't remember right now where they keep the scripts
<intellectronica> aha :)
<aquarius> yeah, I looked at a few of those, it's just slow to eyeball them all ;-)
<aquarius> lp_karma_suffix.user.js screenscrapes, which is a bit norty of it.
<intellectronica> we should really have a prefab kit for writing gm scripts / xul extensions like that. so many nice things can be done once you get going
<intellectronica> aquarius: well, not evertything is available via the api. also, there are many legacy scripts that were written before the api was available
<aquarius> intellectronica: I couldn't agree more
<aquarius> I cannot find an example script in launchpad-gm-scripts which calls the API
<intellectronica> aquarius: b.t.w you have access to the lp sourcecode, don't you? you can see how it's used. being async, the library works a bit different from launchpadlib, but the api is the really the same
 * intellectronica can't believe it's days before _everyone_ can have access to the sourcecode :D :D :D
<aquarius> intellectronica: the API, if I'm calling it randomly from Python on my desktop, exists on http://api.launchpad.net/beta/ and requires OAuth signed headers. Is there a place where it can be called which requires cookie auth?
<aquarius> since that's what I'd need to call it from greasemonkey
<intellectronica> aquarius: we have a hack in place to allow you to call it from the launchpad front-end
<aquarius> intellectronica: really? what hack? how do I get to use said hack? :)
<intellectronica> aquarius: for writing a gm script, what you'll want is to login into launchpad, and start from there
<aquarius> ahem!
<aquarius> the api exists at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/api/beta/ as well!
<aquarius> that, I take it, is the hack ;)
<intellectronica> yup
<MT-> I think a user signed up just to spam.. https://edge.launchpad.net/~cheezytwiggy  -  on bug 77289
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77289 in ubuntu-calendar "revive ubuntu-calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77289
<aquarius> am I supposed to pretend that I don't know that? Or is it a hack which will live on?
<intellectronica> aquarius: it's no secret, obviously
<intellectronica> the only reason to use it, is if you try to avoid cross-domain scripting, of course
<aquarius> intellectronica: agreed, I just don't want to rely on something that you guys might pull the plug on tomorrow :)
<intellectronica> if you don't want to log in to launchpad, you'll have to sort out the authentication. the rest of the library is written, and i'm sure it can extracted into something like launchpadlib
<aquarius> nope, being logged into LP is fine
<intellectronica> aquarius: i've got a palindromic paste for you, in case you don't have access to the tree: https://pastebin.canonical.com/20002/ look for 'lp_client'
<aquarius> intellectronica: ah, nope, I'm flying now, no worries
<intellectronica> i'm not sure how to interpret this
<aquarius> intellectronica: it's all working, I completely uderstand what I'm doing, and thanks for your help, is what it means :)
<aquarius> intellectronica: ping?
<dD0T> Hi. I want to switch a project which previously used svn import to git import. How can I remove the old import or edit it? Thanks
<savvas> dD0T: without being sure, I think I remember someone said you can't switch the import on the fly
<savvas> better wait for someone else though :)
<SiDi> Hey, i spotted an user on LP sending links to websites apparently selling contraband pills :|
<SiDi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-calendar/+bug/77289
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 77289 in ubuntu-calendar "revive ubuntu-calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<fta> from a getPublishedSources() object, is it possible to go down to the details of the tarball? (date, size, url)?
<fta> -the+a
<fta> i can get the .changes url, am i supposed to fetch & parse it myself or could the api do that for me?
<parolang> Hello.  You need a launchpad login just to download from a repository?
<SiDi> no
<geser> fta: spph.changes_file_url
<geser> sorry, should read more carefully
<geser> what changes do you need that aren't in the API? the files itself=
<fta> the same details as we see in lp for all src packages: link, filename and size of {dsc, changes, diff.gz, tar.gz}
<fta> i can just get the .changes url. it sure contains what i need, but i expected the api to give everything to me
<geser> bug 394827 sounds right for it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394827 in soyuz "export SourcePackagePublishingHistory.files via the webservice" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394827
<fta> ok, thanks
<fta> i think the api is not ready for me.
<fta> after 2h+ and 100 lines of python, i'm still unable to replace a 6 lines shell script written in 2 minutes
<fta> ok, i'm a noob in python, but still :P
<geser> the LP API still misses some data which is easily available through the web browser
<rockstar> fta, what specifically are you wanting to do?
<fta> rockstar, it was an experiment to see if it was time for me to start moving all my perl & shell scripts to python, it failed miserably.
<rockstar> fta, did you file bugs about missing api bits?
<fta> rockstar, geser pointed me to 2 existing bugs
<rockstar> fta, great.
<BUGabundo> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh wth is new ajax on LP edge for Status!?!
<BUGabundo> now I can't add a reply with the change :(
<kolby> how do I force bzr to push changes?
<Ampelbein> kolby: are you looking for --overwrite?
<kolby> I'll try that.  Thank you!
<Ampelbein> kolby: if its the first time you push to lp and have an empty branch already created there, use --use-existing-dirs
<Ampelbein> -dir without "s" ;-)
<kolby> I used both.
<kolby> ^^  hope it works
<RenatoSilva> how about lp supporting hg?
#launchpad 2009-07-19
<singpolyma> I'm trying to build a PPA that has a dependancy of another pacakge that's already in the PPA.  The ./configure script uses pgk-config to detect the dependency, but for some reason that's failing.  It all works fine when I build locally on my laptop
<micahg> Is there something wrong with changing status with e-mail for bugs?
<micahg> is launchpad supposed to show the GPG signature for a bug?
<phurl> does ubuntu setup tables at fairs? who would do that?
<micahg> phurl: #ubuntu-marketing
<phurl> thanks
<micahg> phurl: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<phurl> thanks
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: hi, I filled a question about registering Baltix series, as you told me yesterday
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/77453
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: but I didn't found a possibility to subscribe you to that question...
<savvas0> erm.. does anyone know why is the text under "trunk series" trimmed with three dots? e.g. https://launchpad.net/surl/+download
<savvas0> happens in edge server as well
<LarstiQ> I don't know why that happens
<LarstiQ> but I do note the text fits for https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr-svn/+download
<LarstiQ> savvas0: so as a workaround you could change the text at https://edge.launchpad.net/surl/trunk
<LarstiQ> savvas0: other than that, file a question/bug?
<savvas0> It's the default text, it's pretty self-explanatory so I'll leave it - I'll file a bug report though, thanks :)
<ch1234> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/annotate/head%3A/sql/sql_parse.cc   gives repeatably an Internal Server Error. Other files from the same directory work. I guess this file is just too big (230k) or too often changed
<ch1234> Any ideas?
<beuno> ch1234, maybe it's a performance issue
<beuno> could you file a bug please?
<ch1234> ok, where?
<ch1234> Ah, found https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<beuno> ch1234, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: hi, are you near ?
<DeSian> hi
<DeSian> anyone from translation team her?
<wgrant> DeSian: I hope not - they're all in European timezones, so it's late Sunday night.
<DeSian> i'm in EU too :)
<wgrant> But perhaps just ask your question, and somebody will answer if they can.
<DeSian> wgrant, that is my problem with you :)
<DeSian> https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/77493
#launchpad 2010-07-19
<wgrant> lamont: Why do we uninstall build-deps when the build ends?
<wgrant> It seems reasonably pointless, given that we use fresh chroots and kill processes when the build ends.
<lamont> wgrant: there's a long long explanation of why that largely comes down to "historical reasons"
<lamont> it's about the only uninstall testing that ever gets done
<lamont> is about the only redeeming reason of the bunch
<wgrant> lamont: I'm currently trying to work out how to least invasively port lp-buildd to use stock system sbuild.
<lamont> that bit was inherited from sbuild
<wgrant> Yeah, I worked that out.
<wgrant> The only change we really need from stock sbuild is the extended status information.
<wgrant> Current sbuild doesn't write the failure state (eg. install_deps) out anywhere.
<lamont> nice
<wgrant> It's reasonably well architectured now, so there are a couple of options: change the sbuild frontend to write out the extra status info and not remove the status file when the build finishes, and keep a custom sbuild in CAT; or write a custom short frontend that calls the conveniently factored out build functions.
<wgrant> Which is less evil from your PoV?
<lamont> depends on how ugly the wrapper would be.  or are you talking harvesting code from sbuild en-mass?
<wgrant> It's a cut down version of current the 400 line 'sbuild' wrapper. Since it only needs to handle one job and doesn't need to talk to wanna-build, it comes out to around 100 lines.
<wgrant> Either way is loads better than the current 3000 line hacked up sbuild copy, I guess.
<lamont> either way is much better, yea
<mtaylor> +branding doesn't seem to be uploading my images...
<wgrant> mtaylor: Did you click the radio button as well as choosing the image?
<nigelb> mtaylor: how big are the images?
<mtaylor> wgrant: ah. no I did not
<mtaylor> wgrant: may I suggest that if I select a file in the chooser, the radio button should get auto-selected? :)
<wgrant> mtaylor: There's a bug for that.™
<lifeless> mtaylor: of course. Please fix, thanks!
<mtaylor> lifeless: :)
<mtaylor> wgrant: :)
<wgrant> Bug 99519
<ubot5> 'Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 410: Gone\nResponse headers:\n---\ncontent-length: 5703\ncontent-type: text/html;charset=utf-8\ndate: Mon, 19 Jul 2010 02:22:45 GMT\nserver: zope.server.http (HTTP)\nstatus: 410\nvary: Accept-Encoding\nvia: 1.1 wildcard.edge.launchpad.net\nx-powered-by: Zope (www.zope.org), Python (www.python.org)\n---\nResponse body:\n---\n<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http:/
<wgrant> That's not what I wanted, but ooooooook.
<mtaylor> hahaha
<wgrant> Ah, assigned to that suspended user.
<wgrant> And of course we can no longer unassign it.
<mwhudson> lolz
<mtaylor> wgrant: there should be a bug for that
<wgrant> mtaylor: It's a feature.
<wgrant> Normal people can't do anything except assign themselves to bugs.
<wgrant> (unless you're a bug supervisor)
 * mwhudson attempts to fix the assignment
<mwhudson> bug 99519
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 99519 in Launchpad Registry "Changing branding clicking browse should select file option (affected: 6, heat: 48)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99519
<wgrant> mwhudson: Thanks.
<wgrant> You're awake? I'm surprised.
<mwhudson> wgrant: i've just got home
<mwhudson> lifeless is still in prague, but he's a freak
<mwhudson> :(
<mwhudson> :) rather
<wgrant> Heh.
<nigelb> mwhudson: as his nickname suggests :D
<lifeless> its nothing to do with me
<lifeless> other folk here also an't sleep.
<lifeless> s/an't/c\\1/
<lifeless> terrible doesn't come close to describing the combination of beds, pillows and temperature.
<lifeless> (hi jpds)
<wgrant> How warm is it?
<jpds> lifeless: o/
<lifeless> wgrant: its a bit cooler tonight than other nights. But to give you a reference point:
<nigelb> more than 30?
<lifeless> waking at 5am, going to shave - and already being covered in sweat. == bad.
<nigelb> ah, the humidity is getting to ya.
<mtaylor> lifeless: air conditioning would normally be your friend
<lifeless> mtaylor: its on, on max volume min temperature.
<mtaylor> lifeless: FAIL
<lifeless> EPIC
<mtaylor> it's quite pleasant here in my room in cozumel...
 * lifeless sobs
<mtaylor> lifeless: let that teach you to hold a meeting in central europe in the summer
<lifeless> mtaylor: hey, I didn't hold it; simple attendee, me
<mtaylor> although I bet you'll probably indicate that you did not plan this meeting...
<mtaylor> yeah
<mwhudson> lifeless: yeah, i didn't sleep very well either
<spm> hrm. it's warmed up here. almost toasty. all 10°C of it.
<mtaylor> on the other hand - I'm thirsty right now and have no idea where to just get a water...
<wgrant> spm: 11 down here.
<spm> wgrant: heat wave! stay indoors and drink lots of water!
<wgrant> Heh.
<nigelb> lol
<wgrant> We've only had one day below 10 lately, fortunately.
<wgrant> But still better than the 46 we had last year, I guess!
 * nigelb is at 30
<mwhudson> mtaylor: the beer was a lot cheaper than the water in most of the bars in prague...
<mtaylor> lifeless: commit message vs. description of change
<mtaylor> lifeless: I'm finding myself repeating myself ALOT
<mtaylor> lifeless: also... it's now officially official
<mtaylor> lifeless: http://openstack.org/
<mtaylor> spm: ^^
<spm> \o/
<wgrant> Ah, nice.
<wgrant> Grrrr
<wgrant> 'LaunchPad'
<wgrant> We need a new logo.
<mtaylor> wgrant: where?
<wgrant> http://openstack.org/community/
<mtaylor> wgrant: should it be launchpad or Launchpad?
<wgrant> mtaylor: The latter.
<mtaylor> wgrant: k
<wgrant> That is a reasonably compelling participant list.
<lifeless> mtaylor: commit vs description - context?
<mtaylor> lifeless: just dealing with things being managed by tarmac now, which requires a commit message
<mtaylor> lifeless: so I find myself going in and duplicating the description
<mtaylor> almost every time
<lifeless> in the merge proposal
<mtaylor> yes
<lifeless> ?
<lifeless> lp-propose -m
<mtaylor> well, that's not released yet - but sure ... although it still doesn't help with through-the-web workflow
<lifeless> true
<lifeless> perhaps you could. ....
<lifeless> file a bug!
<mtaylor> lifeless: I've added it to the list of bugs I need to file
<lifeless> OOPS-1660EB2408
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1660EB2408
<sense> I'm trying to merge the LP account 'sense-ubuntu' into 'sense', but the confirmation keeps timing out. Latest Error ID: OOPS-1661ED1019
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1661ED1019
<sense> Is there anything that can be done to solve the problem?
<maxb> Where on earth does the new code import link hide these days?!
<wgrant> It indeed seems to have evaporated.
<wgrant> All I can think of is the new project code setup page.
<maxb> oh lovely. The staging homepage timeout-oopses
<maxb> oh, no, I was going to code.staging
<maxb> Aha
<maxb> The import link only appears on projects without a development focus branch
<maxb> There's a twisted sort of logic there
<wgrant> I guess that makes sense.
<maxb> Not, however, when the use-case is "this project has moved from svn to git"
<wgrant> Heh, true.
<Jeeves_> Hi all
<Jeeves_> I've just filed a bug, and I want to link an existing Debian bug to it.
<Jeeves_> I can't seem to find the button to fix that...
<wgrant> Jeeves_: 'Also affects distribution'
<wgrant> Select Debian, enter the relevant package, and the bug URL.
<Jeeves_> Thanks. Done!
<mtaylor|beach> lifeless: awake?
<mtaylor|beach> lifeless: in your bzr-builddeb workflow - what do you do about .egg-info dirs?
<lifeless> I use a mortar
<lifeless> at 50 paces
<rockstar> ppa
<bigjools> rockstar, go boil your head
<mtaylor|beach> hrm. neither of those answers really seem to help...
<lifeless> mtaylor|beach: you haven't defined a problem either
<rockstar> mtaylor|beach, my previous statement was not for you, but for bigjools.
<mtaylor|beach> lifeless: fair enough
<mtaylor|beach> lifeless: bzr merge-upstream adds .egginfo dir to tree ... but that seems weird to keep in the trunk ...
<bigjools> rockstar
<mtaylor|beach> lifeless: should I just get over it?
<lifeless> if your tarballs have .egginfo, then the ready-to-debuild tree should too
<micahg> bigjools: can the chromium-daily/dev PPA get rescored?  It's been 3 days and it still hasn't built
<mtaylor|beach> lifeless: ok, sure... but I was thinking of actually merging the packaging branch with upstream trunk branch in this case, so that trunk is always ready to debuild...
<mtaylor|beach> lifeless: in your opinion, have I chosen a poor goal?
<bigjools> micahg: sure, give me a build URL
<lifeless> mtaylor|beach: I wouldn't do it that way.
<micahg> bigjools: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev/+build/1876498
<lifeless> mtaylor|beach: i'd say 'debian dir is always ready, merge trunk -> that often, with merge-upstream on releases'
<micahg> bigjools: can I PM you the rest?
<bigjools> ok
<mtaylor|beach> lifeless: hrm.
<Fly-Man-> Morning all, who is the active reviewer for imports on Staging this morning ?
<Fly-Man-> mrevell: *ping*
<mrevell> hello Fly-Man-
<Fly-Man-> mrevell: Goodmorning, you don't happen to know who's watching Staging for review this morning ?
<mrevell> Fly-Man-, In what sense? I'm not sure what you mean.
<Fly-Man-> I created a project on Staging to see if it will import correctly
<Fly-Man-> but it seems to be sticking in Pending review
<mrevell> Fly-Man-, Import translations or code?
<Fly-Man-> mrevell: code import
<mrevell> Fly-Man-, rockstar may be able to help you but I know he's sprinting in Prague at the moment.
 * rockstar looks up
 * Fly-Man- hands rockstar a piece of cake :)
<Fly-Man-> don't sprint too hard
<rockstar> Fly-Man-, where is the import?
<Fly-Man-> https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~flyman/fseconomy/trunk
<smallfoot-> launchpad sucks
<smallfoot-> its broken everyday
<smallfoot-> all day everyday
<smallfoot-> timeout error
<smallfoot-> "We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. "
<smallfoot-> yes you recorded what happen, but you wont fix it
<rockstar> Fly-Man-, approved.
<smallfoot-> cuz you recorde dit 10000 times and never fixed it!!
<Fly-Man-> rockstar: tyvm
<smallfoot-> you want report a bug? goto launchpad!, oh wait, you cant cuz launchpad is so buggy you cant report bugs!
 * Fly-Man- smiles to smallfoot- "stepped out of the bed with the wrong one ?"
<smallfoot-> look mayne, ubuntu has 10000000 bugs
<smallfoot-> i need report them
<smallfoot-> so im suppoesd goto launchpad, right?
<smallfoot-> but it doesnt work!!!
 * Fly-Man- laughs "rockstar, now I know why I used staging"
<Fly-Man-> It always tends to fall
<rockstar> Fly-Man-, the repo requires auth?
<Fly-Man-> no, it failed to find the repo
<rockstar> Fly-Man-, ah, weird.
<rockstar> Fly-Man-, is there actually a repo there?
<Fly-Man-> might be that it needs the fseconomy line behind /cvroot/
<Fly-Man-> rockstar: according to the webviewer there's things there
<Fly-Man-> rockstar: This is the standard line which SF shows: cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@fseconomy.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/fseconomy
<Fly-Man-> so, might be that it needs the fseconomy
<rockstar> Fly-Man-, ah, maybe.  Create another one and I'll fix it.
<Fly-Man-> rockstar: ready for review, https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~flyman/fseconomy/trunk
<Fly-Man-> rockstar: thanx again :)
 * Fly-Man- rubs his nose "weird stuff"
 * Fly-Man- smiles "You gotta love those messages: Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<Fly-Man-> We're updating the staging server
 * Fly-Man- grins
<maxb> LOSA: /home/importd/.bazaar/subversion.conf @ neumayer corrupted! Invalid line at line "405". Duplicate keyword name at line 406.
<encbladexp> hi, can anybode delete the Team "pyneighborhood-failed" from LP? Its no longer needed...
<sense> I'm trying to merge the LP account 'sense-ubuntu' into 'sense', but the confirmation keeps timing out. Is here anything that can be done against this? Error ID: OOPS-1661ED1419
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1661ED1419
<pmjdebruijn> PPA has been really slow the past weekend
<pmjdebruijn> and my current AMD64 build is being pushed back again
<pmjdebruijn> I mean it's a free service so I should be patient
<pmjdebruijn> however... to some degree, I'd actually be willing to spend money on this, if that would get me some priority
<porthose> when using source package recipes how do you get launchpad to sign the created packages with your key?
<maxb> Well that's impossible. Launchpad doesn't (and clearly shouldn't, for security reasons) have your private key
<bobj> Are there any launchpad sysadmins here able to help me with a login problem?
<mwhudson> mbarnett: can you help bobj?
<mwhudson> or spm will be along soon
<mbarnett> bobj: i can try!  :)
<mbarnett> tell me of your troubles.
<bobj> thanks mbarnett.  Mind you I see to have solved my own problem ..
<bobj> seem
<mbarnett> bobj: that sounds like a good thing!
<bobj> Turns out all this time I thought I was mistyping my password or thought I forgot it.  But in fact I had an error in my email address!
<mbarnett> bobj: ah, very nice
<mbarnett> bobj: ironically, i have a ticket in front of me about this very problem
<bobj> Which explains why I wasn't receiving notification messages.
<mbarnett> heh
<bobj> I hope its not my ticket :-)
<mbarnett> bobj: okay, so nothing you need from the system side then?
<mbarnett> oh, it is.  It's about having your password reset.
<mbarnett> i meant to attack it earlier today but got caught up in a deployment.
<bobj> Ah.  OK well you can mark that as resolved then :-)
<mbarnett> bobj: whee!
<bobj> easy one.
 * mbarnett flexes
<mbarnett> bobj: well, i am glad it got worked out even if i can't take credit.
<bobj> thanks.
#launchpad 2010-07-20
<bobj> quit
<echtler> hi everyone, i've got a problem with my ppa build...
<echtler> it uses mono/gmcs which fails with the following error:
<wgrant> echtler: What's the issue?
<echtler> make[3]: Entering directory `/build/buildd/libtisch-1.1/libs/wrappers/csharp'
<echtler> g++ -g -O2 -Wall -ggdb -fPIC -DTISCH_SHARED="" -DTIXML_USE_STL -I. -DTISCH_PREFIX='"/usr/share/libtisch/"' -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -ggdb -fPIC -L/build/buildd/libtisch-1.1/debian/tmp/lib/ -shared -Wl,-soname,libtisch_csharp.so -I../../../ -I../../..//libs/tools -I../../..//gestured -I../../..//widgets -I../../..//libs/simplecv -I../../..//libs/simplegl -I../../..//gestured/features -L../../..//libs/tools -L../../..//gesture
<echtler> d -L../../..//widgets -L../../..//libs/simplecv -L../../..//libs/simplegl -ltools -lgestures -lsimplecv -lsimplegl -lwidgets libtisch_wrap.cxx -o libtisch_csharp.so
<echtler> cd libtisch; gmcs -t:library -out:../libtisch.dll -warn:4 *.cs
<echtler> ** (/usr/lib/mono/2.0/gmcs.exe:19349): CRITICAL **: _wapi_shm_file_open: shared file [/root/.wapi/shared_data-promethium-Linux-x86_64-328-12-0] open error: Permission denied
<echtler> ** (/usr/lib/mono/2.0/gmcs.exe:19349): CRITICAL **: _wapi_shm_attach: shared file [/root/.wapi/shared_data-promethium-Linux-x86_64-328-12-0] open error
<echtler> **
<echtler> ERROR:shared.c:401:shm_semaphores_init: assertion failed: (tmp_shared != NULL)
<echtler> ** (/usr/lib/mono/2.0/gmcs.exe:19349): WARNING **: Thread (nil) may have been prematurely finalized
<echtler> Stacktrace:
<bigjools> argh, please use pastebin
<echtler> ** (/usr/lib/mono/2.0/gmcs.exe:19349): WARNING **: Thread (nil) may have been prematurely finalized
<echtler> ** (/usr/lib/mono/2.0/gmcs.exe:19349): WARNING **: Thread (nil) may have been prematurely finalized
<echtler> ** (/usr/lib/mono/2.0/gmcs.exe:19349): WARNING **: Thread (nil) may have been prematurely finalized
<echtler> Segmentation fault
<bigjools> echtler: , please use pastebin
<echtler> uargs. sorry for the spam....
<echtler> @wgrant: the problem is that the /root/.wapi directory seems to be corrupt
<echtler> @bigjools: yes, sorry about that. one moment please..
<wgrant> echtler: You can't write to /root.
<wgrant> The build doesn't run as root.
<echtler> @wgrant: i know. i don't try that in my makefile. the error seems to be quite common with mono, and the quick fix is to remove the .wapi directory for the user
<echtler> maybe here the problem is in fact that the build doesn't run as root, but tries to access /root/.wapi
<echtler> right - here it is in readable form: http://pastebin.org/408118
<echtler> sorry about the earlier spam.
<wgrant> echtler: Your build can't expect to have access to /root.
<echtler> @wgrant: i am aware of that, and it doesn't assume that. debuild runs it fine as a regular user on my machine, so i'm not sure what causes the attempted access to /root/.wapi
<echtler> wgrant: i've just found that the error also occurs within pbuilder, so it's probably not launchpad-specific. sorry for the noise.
<echtler> wgrant: for the record, i've found the problem - it's related to mono trying to use the wrong home directory and can be fixed by adding "export MONO_DISABLE_SHM=1" to debian/rules.
<ahasenack> launchpad is timing out quite a bit for me today, is it affecting others too?
<jpds> ahasenack: On edge.lp.net ?
<ahasenack> jpds: no, production
<ahasenack> I'm trying to file a bug, https://launchpad.net/landscape/+filebug
<ahasenack> I even forgot what it was by now :)
<jpds> ahasenack: Do you have the OOPS ID?
<ahasenack> 1662G1160
<ahasenack> jpds: ^^^
<ahasenack> OOPS-1662G1160 even
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1662G1160
<lifeless> looking
<lifeless> ok fti search timeout
<Ursinha> ahasenack, it's timing out after you adding the information?
<Ursinha> is that correct? so it seems by the oops report
<lifeless> the performance for this should be the same on both prod and edge
<lifeless> and prod has a 17 second tiemout
<lifeless> ahasenack: I've filed bug 607771
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607771 in Launchpad Bugs "+filebug FTI query timeouts (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607771
<lifeless> deryck: I've filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/607771 for you - turns out its timing out on prod even though its under the limit on edge
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607771 in Launchpad Bugs "+filebug FTI query timeouts (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<ahasenack> Ursinha: it was at the last moment, I had content in the bug description
<ahasenack> Ursinha: I was now able to file it by starting over
<ahasenack> once in the timeout page, hitting reload just timed out over and over again
<ahasenack> and the reload did rePOST the data (maybe having a timeout here was expected)
<lifeless> ahasenack: no, we don't expect timeouts
<lifeless> we've made a config change last week to reduce a particular timeout value, and some things that were right on the edge are having a bit of trouble
<ahasenack> ah, ok
<lifeless> stats show its causing some timeouts, *mainly* to scripts
<deryck> lifeless, ack.  Thanks.  I'll take a look here shortly.
<lifeless> also https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/607776
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607776 in Launchpad Bugs "+filebug-show-similar FTI query timeouts (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<deryck> gotcha
<kamal> PPA question:  I'm polishing up a wiki doc which claims that the PPA system can build binary packages for 'armel' ... But I thought the builders only build i386 and amd64 since Karmic and I've never known them to build for armel at all.  Is it even possible to make the PPA system build for armel?
<kamal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream
<wgrant> kamal: Normal PPAs are restricted to x86 and AMD64. Some Canonical-controlled PPAs may have armel support.
<wgrant> There's no good way to virtualise armel machines at the moment, so they can't safely be made available more widely.
<kamal> wgrant: ok, thanks -- I'm going to remove the reference to armel there.
<bigjools> and they're dog slow
<wgrant> kamal: That sounds like a good idea.
<wgrant> bigjools: That too.
 * bigjools boggles at the empty PPA queues
<wgrant> bigjools: You don't have a couple of Python and archive rebuilds up your sleeve?
<bigjools> oddly, no
<hannie> ping danilos
<hannie> danilos, ping
<danilos> hannie, sorry, otp
<hannie> What does otp mean?
<geser> On The Phone
<Kasuko> Can anyone help with a failed PPA build. It's a python program and the build log says it failed on "/bin/sh: python2.5: not found
<Kasuko> but it installs python2.6
<ochosi> hi everyone, i have a question: my packages got rejected because i am not "permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'SUPPORTED' state". up to now i never had any probs with pushing packages to my ppa - what does this mean? (https://launchpad.net/~shimmerproject/+archive/ppa)
<bigjools> ochosi: it means you're trying to upload to Ubuntu, not your PPA
<ochosi> bigjools: oh damn, my bad... (now i realise the mistake) thanks a bunch!
<bigjools> np
<Kasuko> Any ideas why PPA would fail to find python2.5 when it's actually installing python 2.6
<bigjools> it's most likely to be a packaging problem
<Kasuko> I know but I can't figure out what. It's a super simple command line tool and I followed the Python Packaging tutorial to a tee
<bigjools> your best bet is to ask in #ubuntu-motu for packaging advice
<Kasuko> ok will do, thank you
<Kasuko> ok I made a mistake. I uploaded a version ubuntu1 and that failed to build but instead of doing what I should have done and made a version ubuntu2 I requested deletion of ubuntu1 and was going to try to reupload it before I realized how stupid I was. How do I resolve this?
<maxb> Kasuko: You proceed with uploading an ubuntu2
<Kasuko> maxb: but it is saying can't find .orig.tar.gz
<maxb> Kasuko: Although, preferably, you take this opportunity to question whether you really ought to be using version numbers which _look_ like official ubuntu ones.
<maxb> Kasuko: for that, you ensure you build your source package using the -sa option to dpkg-buildpackage (or similar)
<Kasuko> maxb: yes I am being told that in #ubuntu-motu as we speak so I am changing that, my mistake
<Kasuko> Do I have to wait for all targets to build on an "any" architecture PPA package before I can copy the binaries to a different rtarget?
<smallfoot-> you motherfucker, fix launchpad now you fkcing assholes
<smallfoot-> im tired of this ubuntu halfassed piece of shit crap
<smallfoot-> always bugging out
<smallfoot-> Timeout error
<smallfoot-> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<smallfoot-> cant even report bugs
<smallfoot-> fuck this ubuntu shut, im installing microsoft fucking windows 7 bitches!
<smallfoot-> shit been broken for months and nobody fix it
<Kasuko> smallfoot-: ... uh? What?
<purvesh> can some one help me for filling the IRC Channel registration form ?
<Pici> purvesh: This is #launchpad, if you're trying to register a channel on freenode, then try asking in #freenode
<smallfoot-> Kasuko, yeah you cant report bugs
<smallfoot-> cuz it comes TIMEOUT ERROR
<purvesh> Pici, i had tried at there but still i didnt got any reply, and i want to open irc channel for communicating my Launchpad Group
<Pici> purvesh: #freenode is still the best place to ask about that
<deryck> smallfoot-, I know it's a pain.  We want to fix it.  In the meantime, have you tried using apport to file your bug?
<smallfoot-> deryck, cant use apport in this case
<deryck> smallfoot-, why not?
<smallfoot-> deryck, you want to fix it? its been unfixed for months!
<deryck> smallfoot-, it's hard to fix.
<smallfoot-> oh
<deryck> smallfoot-, so why can't you use apport?
<smallfoot-> cuz it dont have a package to file against
<deryck> smallfoot-, what is "it" in that sentence?  What do you want to file a bug about?
<smallfoot-> that there is no package 'yasca' in repo
<deryck> smallfoot-, how did you get yasca on your system?
<smallfoot-> its not on my system, and that is the problem
<smallfoot-> i want it in my system, but its not in the repo
<deryck> ah
<lifeless> smallfoot-: are you still getting timeouts now? we raised the limit earlier today.
<lifeless> smallfoot-: what is the url of the page you are on ?
<smallfoot-> lifeless, yes still timeouts
<smallfoot-> lifeless, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect&field.tag=needs-packaging
<lifeless> smallfoot-: what are you putting in the summary field ?
<lifeless> smallfoot-: hello ?
<smallfoot-> lifeless, yasca
<lifeless> indeed, that times out for me too on the duplicate search, I'm trying the actual filing now.
<lifeless> smallfoot-: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/607937
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607937 in Ubuntu "yasca (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> smallfoot-: edit to your hearts content
<smallfoot-> thanks
<smallfoot-> how you made that? i couldnt do that
<lifeless> I just tried
<lifeless> and it worked
<lifeless> I put 'yasca' in the summary, clicked next.
<lifeless> it timed out but gave me the form to fill in, so I put in a description and clicked file bug ...
<smallfoot-> oh, never worked for me, i tried 10000 times
<smallfoot-> maybe cuz you used edge
<lifeless> edge has an even lower timeout
<lifeless> but perhaps
<lifeless> we're working to reduce the difference between prod and edge.
<lifeless> to make things like this easier to diagnose and fix
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> dont konw how you did it first try
<smallfoot-> i tried 9999 times, just got timeout
<lifeless> neither do I
<lifeless> back in a bit
<smallfoot-> alright
<smallfoot-> thanks <3
<gmb> lifeless, Usually, when people see an actual timeout and no form when filing bugs, there's a Javascript problem.
<lifeless> gmb: how does that work
<gmb> The +filebug page degrades to the non JS version if the JS fails to load. And if it takes a long time for the JS to load you'd see the same effect.
<lifeless> the js is loaded from apache though, right ?
<gmb> lifeless, Yes. But on a high latency connection or with a browser plugin that does something to JS...
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> what could I have done better in analyzing it
<gmb> lifeless, Not much, really, except to ask the user to try another browser.
<gmb> lifeless, Also, in timeout cases, entering a really simple title for the bug (e.g. 'aaa') and then changing it at the next step is usually sufficient to sidestep the timeout.
<lifeless> gmb: we don't really have the headroom for that to last more than a couple of days
<lifeless> :)
<gmb> But that the bugs dupe search is problematic is understating it by an order of magnitude.
<lifeless> to the ^2
<lifeless> heres another one for your enjoyment
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/607948
<gmb> lifeless, Well, the dupe search times out many, many times every day, I expect. But the users don't notice because the JS version of +filebug handles it gracefully.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607948 in Launchpad Bugs "timeout on NullBugTask:+index (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<lifeless> gmb: oh, I think they notice
<gmb> WHY ARE WE STILL USING NULLBUGTASK. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<gmb> *ahem*
<lifeless> they say 'wow that took 20 seconds'
<gmb> I mean:
<gmb> "Oh"
<lifeless> gmb: how should that be fixed.
<gmb> lifeless, Hand-wavy version that glosses over the fact that we've tried and apparently failed to do it before: we should *always* refer to a bug in a useful context.
<gmb> lifeless, I can't remember the root cause of the problem off the top of my head.
<lifeless> gmb: by which you mean, I presume, that when its not in a useful context we should redirect and not render ?
<gmb> lifeless, Yes, pretty much. I was under the impression that intellectronica had done that work already, though. deryck may know...
<lifeless> if only he was still here
<lifeless> we could ask him :P
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918 appears to be the actual bug place
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/260918)
<lifeless> and that too falls down goes boom
<lifeless> ubot5: har har har
<deryck> I think intellectronica meant to do the work and other things got in the way.
<deryck> other work priorities, I mean
<gmb> Bother.
<gmb> lifeless, Of course, the real irony is that ubot5 has given us a useable URL.
<gmb> Well, useful... except that it times out on edge.
<lifeless> tada
<deryck> lifeless, what is the timeout set to on edge/lpnet now?
<lifeless> gmb: https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1662EA1548 is the oops for it timing out on edge
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1662EA1548
<lifeless> deryck: 14/17
<lifeless> deryck: we tried 12 but it was a disaster
<lifeless> gmb: 844 queries before it gets killed
<deryck> lifeless, right.  Was just curious about the current setting.
 * beuno has not been able to file bugs on edge at all today
<lifeless> beuno: its working for me
<lifeless> beuno: please try
<deryck> bdmurray considers this a feature
<lifeless> gmb: 153 repeats of 'is someone subscribed'
<lifeless> gmb: with limit 1. This seems insane.
<gmb> lifeless, That's a privacy check, I'd guess, but htat's just a guess.
<beuno> lifeless, I tried re-submitting it 22 times until I gave up and used firebug to inspect the POST and file it on production
<lifeless> beuno: you know, there is this 'do not redirect me' button.
<lifeless> beuno: but separately, really - is it working for you now. Please check.
<lifeless> beuno: it may time out on the fti for dupes, but you should still get a form.
<lifeless> and be able to complete the filing
<lifeless> gmb: I'm sure its something like that, but we need to pull that up out of per-person and make it set based.
<lifeless> gmb: otherwise it will suck forever.
<beuno> lifeless, yes, I used that button after 22 times, but I loose my bug description, so I *really* tried
<beuno> I will try in a bit
<beuno> now
 * beuno -> yoga
<gmb> lifeless, Couldn't agree more.
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> 233 requests on a changelog page for library file aliases
<lifeless> ><
<lifeless> bigjools is going to get up, and order a hit on me, I suspect
<geser> wgrant: did you say, soyuz doesn't accept uploads with "Architecture: linux-any"? bdrung managed to get an upload through: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acetoneiso/2.2.2-2 => no build records
<wgrant> geser: Ah, good point. We don't check for buildable architectures in the primary archive, so it will be accepted there anyway.
#launchpad 2010-07-21
<dickelbeck> can someone help me with merge@code.launchpad.net?
<spiv> dickelbeck: probably, what's up?
<dickelbeck> I sent a couple of emails to that address today, the first few were not properly signed, and finally the very last one was.
<dickelbeck> All had the same merge bundle attached.
<dickelbeck> One good email at the end which was not bounced back.
<dickelbeck> The nature of the bundle was that it was against a private branch, so the patch was included.
<dickelbeck> launchpad created 3 new branches at project kicad, and did not actually modify the merge request list at all.
<dickelbeck> It looks like a bug, but I am finding the workflow requirement of launchpad net to be not a good match for our project.
<spiv> thumper: you around?  I think you could help dickelbeck.
<MTecknology> I'm not able to tell my project that I want to have code in Launchpad....
<MTecknology> I feel like I may have found a bug in LP..
<wgrant> MTecknology: Why can't you?
<MTecknology> wgrant: usually there's a nifty link off to the right side saying Configure Code or something simmilar
<MTecknology> Now it's a grayed out "Submit code" with a /!\ beside it
<wgrant> MTecknology: Is the no 'Configure project branch' link underneath it?
<micahg> MTecknology: is this for your private project?
<wgrant> There should be, if you have sufficient privileges.
 * micahg doesn't know if it makes a difference
<MTecknology> micahg: no
<MTecknology> wgrant: no
<wgrant> MTecknology: Which project?
<MTecknology> err - wait - there it is
<MTecknology> it won't find the branches though
<MTecknology> here...
<MTecknology> https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx     https://code.launchpad.net/ninx
<wgrant> MTecknology: Why is the project name missing the 'g'?
<wgrant> The branches owned by ~nginx are in the 'nginx' project.
<MTecknology> https://code.launchpad.net/nginx **
<wgrant> So searching in the 'ninx' project won't find them.
<MTecknology> .........
<MTecknology> facepalm
<MTecknology> wgrant: any change I could get a rename from ninx to nginx-server ?
<MTecknology> probably with an answer request..
<wgrant> why nginx-server?
<wgrant> Isn't nginx a server?
<MTecknology> ya, but I guess somebody took nginx and never did anything with it
<MTecknology> I missed the g creating the project
<wgrant> Doesn't mean you should create a new project.
<wgrant> You could perhaps convince an admin to give the project, or configure it in the way you require.
<MTecknology> I'll try to get a hold of that guy first
<MTecknology> wgrant: could you read the mail I'm about to send him and let me know what you think?
<wgrant> MTecknology: I suppose.
<MTecknology> wgrant: If you don't want to that's fine
<MTecknology> I can just fire it off
<Green00000> hi
<Green00000> there is a problem.
<Green00000> hello???
<wgrant> Hi.
<wgrant> What's the issue?
<Green00000> https://answers.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+question/115024
<Green00000> that is the problem.
<Green00000> i have an email-adress, but i can not delet it.
<wgrant> The last comment in that question suggests that it has been manually removed.
<Green00000> is there a chance for a quick delet??
<Green00000> sure
<spm> Enry, I deleted it for you last week?
<Green00000> ah hi.
<Green00000> no.
<Green00000> i am another person.
<Green00000> BUT with the same problem. :(
<spm> Ah ha! :-) much is clearer!
<Green00000> good.
<wgrant> Bug #507214
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 507214 in Canonical ISD QA "No Way To Remove Old Emails (affected: 19, heat: 121)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507214
<spm> in that case, please raise the same style of request, so we can verify you are *you* :-) and it will be acted up.
<spm> upon!
<wgrant> It's fixed, but not yet rolled out.
<spm> Green00000: https://answers.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+addquestion
<Green00000> i read the faq.
<Green00000> okay, same request.
<Green00000> this point:
<Green00000> this point:
<Green00000> https://answers.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+addquestion
<Green00000> ????????
<spm> Green00000: atm I have no idea who you are, what account you may have etc. by formally asking a request to delete an email address via that linked form, we can make such a determination. Going and deleting someones email because some random person on IRC asked for it, would be ... uncool. :-)
<Green00000> okay, i am writing. thx.
<Green00000> okay, thx ...... i posted the problem connected with the BUG-#.
<rioch> does launchpad generate .po files from a .pot, or do I need to provide both?
<rioch> does launchpad also generate the .mo files?
<poolie> jtv, danilos ^^?
<danilos> rioch, it can, but only when you request it manually for download; it cannot put them in a branch yet if that's what you are asking
<danilos> anyway, gotta run out for a bit
<dickelbeck> why is my merge/bundle/patch request send to merge@code.launchpad.net is not going into https://code.launchpad.net/kicad/+activereviews
<dickelbeck> The email was signed, the openpgp key is on file, no bounce back error was received.
<deryck> dickelbeck, hi.  Not sure if I can help, but can you point me at a branch that you requested a merge for?
<dickelbeck> lp:kicad  aka https://code.launchpad.net/~kicad-testing-committers/kicad/testing
 * deryck looks
<deryck> dickelbeck, I don't see a proposed merge there.  To what branch did you want it merged, and how did you propose the merge?
<dickelbeck> by email to merge@code.launchpad.net,  using bzr send -o fullpath.bundle and then attaching it and signing it in my mail client.
<dickelbeck> I first got 3 bounce backs because I was not signing it properly, then on the last attempt it seemed OK.
<dickelbeck> Funny thing, for awhile yesterday, there were 3 new branches created under the project umbrella that had my name in them, and "merge" also in the branch name.
<dickelbeck> Now they are gone.  I think the email handler that receives these emails is very weak.
<deryck> dickelbeck, ok, were you proposing merging lp:kicad into another branch?  Or trying to propose another branch into lp:kicad?
<dickelbeck> merge into lp:kicad
<dickelbeck> I can send you the bundle if you want.
<deryck> dickelbeck, what is the link of the branch you proposed from then?
<dickelbeck> it was a local branch, launchpad would not have access to it, therefore the bundle included the patch.
<dickelbeck> It was a problem fix branch, made locally here from a checkout (copy of lp:kicad)
<deryck> dickelbeck, I'm not a code expert on lp, but I believe the branch you're proposing from has to be pushed to lp, which may be the problem here.
<deryck> rockstar or abentley could help us here if they were around.
<dickelbeck> "has to be pushed to lp", if true, would contradict the documentation I think.  This is the reason why the bundle includes the patch (optionally).
<dickelbeck> when are these guys available? what time zone?
<deryck> dickelbeck, rockstar is normally GMT -7 but is sprinting this week so generally hit or miss.  abentley is GMT -4, I believe, so should be around soonish.
<thekorn> dickelbeck, I'm also not an expert, but your three branches from yesterday are marked as "merged" https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dickelbeck/+branches?field.lifecycle=ALL&field.lifecycle-empty-marker=1&field.sort_by=most+recently+changed+first&field.sort_by-empty-marker=1
<dickelbeck> thekorn, what is this supposed to be telling me, about 3 branches that I did not even create?
<rockstar> deryck, hi
<rockstar> dickelbeck, hi, how can I help?
<deryck> yo rockstar!
<deryck> rockstar is better than windows 7 bitches!
<dickelbeck> Hi rockstar, can you see any history in the discussion?
<rockstar> deryck, that doesn't really set the bar high does it?
<deryck> heh
<rockstar> Getting kicked in the balls is better than Windows 7.
<rockstar> dickelbeck, I can, and am reading.  Why don't you summarize?
<dickelbeck> I unable to affect https://code.launchpad.net/kicad/+activereviews by mailing to merge@code.launchpad.net
<dickelbeck> My merge bundle is in hand, I can send it to you somehow.  It wants to merge into lp:kicad from a local, non-accessible bug fix branch, and includes the patch in the bundle.
<rockstar> dickelbeck, how did you generate the bundle?
<dickelbeck> bzr send -o
<rockstar> dickelbeck, so the bundle got attached then?
<dickelbeck> do you want to see the bundle?   Sorry, that was "bzr send -o fullpath.bundle"
<dickelbeck> then I attached it to a new email, signed it, sent it.
<Italian_Plumber> when I click on "How to get the fingerprint" on the launchpad page for "Change your OpenPGP Keys", I get a pop up that shows its loading but never loads any content.  Is there somewhere else I can find out how to get the fingerprint?
<poolie> Italian_Plumber, just do 'gpg --fingerprint me@example.com' or whatever is the address in your key
<Italian_Plumber> ok thanks i'll try that
<Italian_Plumber> hmmm... why would my ".gnupg" directory be owned by root?
<dickelbeck> rockstar, what's next?
<rockstar> dickelbeck, sorry.
<rockstar> dickelbeck, you signed the email?
<rockstar> dickelbeck, and out of curiousity, why not `bzr send` ?
<dickelbeck> I sent the same email a couple of times, fighting with my email client at first.  On the 3rd or fourth attempt it was signed properly, the first few not.
<rockstar> Er, why not let bzr take care of attaching the email, etc.
<rockstar> Does launchpad know about your key?
<dickelbeck> bzr send, did not put in the destination address properly, the recipient field in thunderbird was empty.
<dickelbeck> yes launchpad has the key.  The first few bad emails gave me bounce backs, the last one did not trigger any objections.
<rockstar> dickelbeck, if you put "submit_to = merge@code.launchpad.net" into your ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf, it'll set the recipient properly.
<rockstar> dickelbeck, and where's the branch you're proposing for merge?
<dickelbeck> on my hard drive, not accessible to launchpad.net
<rockstar> dickelbeck, and what's the target?
<dickelbeck> lp:kicad
<dickelbeck> Again, I still have the bundle, all this information is in there.
<rockstar> dickelbeck, hm, I'm not sure here.
<dickelbeck> where is the source to this email processor?  how can we get a look at it?
<dickelbeck> This is a big deal to me, since it affects the overall utility of launchpad.net.  our contributors are drive by contributors, don't want to push branches.
<rockstar> dickelbeck, bzr branch lp:launchpad/devel
<rockstar> dickelbeck, they already have accounts on Launchpad, right
<dickelbeck> and patches on the mailing list seem to be hard to keep track of and comment on.ulling things from the mail list
<dickelbeck> Yesterday was a big blow to my enthusiasm about moving this project to launchpad as a whole.
<wgrant> Hmm, why can't they push branches?
<dickelbeck> Because they cannot afford to spend 3 days learning how, they are drive by contributors.
<dickelbeck> I need a patch manager.
<wgrant> Add SSH key, bzr push lp:~username/project/branch
<dickelbeck> The launchpad model is not meeting my needs.
<dickelbeck> Right now I pull most of the patches down from the mailing list.  I am getting buried.  The website needs a patch manager.
<bigjools> it's easy enough to attach patches to bugs
<dickelbeck> bigjools, true.   That may be what I will have to institute.
<dickelbeck> No way can I trash launchpad now that I was the guy the moved the project here by less than a fully democratic process.
<Meths> Can you merge a bug attachment?  How does having a patch on a bug differ that much from having a patch on an email?
<bigjools> I think that pushing branches is probably easier than emailing or attaching them to bugs, it's just the case that people like to do what they know already
<dickelbeck> The whole usage model is not ideal.  The site needs a patch manager, or google for "code review software".  If I cannot get bundles in by email, then what?
<bigjools> abentley may have more advice than I can offer when he's around
<wgrant> You can email bundles in.
<wgrant> it's obviously just not quite working in this particular case.
<wgrant> But pushing branches is almost always easier...
<dickelbeck> wgrant, please.  It is not working, please read the history of this dialog.
<wgrant> I know it's not working *in this particular case*.
<wgrant> In the general case it works fine.
<bigjools> people are put off because it's "different"
<bigjools> or perceived to be hard
<maxb> However it's not well documented, and the gpg signing requirement can be tricky
<MTecknology> Is there any help page for building recipe contents?
<dickelbeck> I'm was even willing to volunteer to take patches off the mailing list and put them into https://code.launchpad.net/kicad/+activereviews
<dickelbeck> by way of email, but I am unable to do it.
<bigjools> I effectively email patches by doing "bzr send"
<bigjools> MTecknology: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted
<dickelbeck> bigjools, are these bundles from a private branch against a public branch?
<MTecknology> bigjools: thanks
<bigjools> dickelbeck: it generates a diff of two branches, doesn't matter where they are
<bigjools> well, one is local obviously
<bigjools> when abentley comes in, I'll ask him to chat to you, he knows more than I on this
<dickelbeck> bigjools, yes the documentation says that should work.  It did not work for me, and I got no complaints from the mail server back.
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> I'm sure he'll be able to figure out your problem
<dickelbeck> when is abently working, I can come back then?
<bigjools> he should be here soon, he's UTC-4
<dickelbeck> thats about 10:30 in the morning for him, doing something else probably.
<MTecknology> yay, now I just need to get a branch import approved and I can become very excited
<hannie> danilos, ping
<danilos> hannie, hi
<hannie> May I ask you something?
<danilos> hannie, sure
<lifeless> losa ping - can someone unsubscribe the 'ipv6 task force' from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757 - hugely noisy for lots of people
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 417757 in eglibc (Ubuntu Lucid) "[regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups (affected: 198, heat: 830)" [High,Triaged]
<hannie> About Ubuntu manual Lucid-e1 and Lucid-e2
<lifeless> added before we restricted subscriptions of teams
<hannie> We had translated 70% of Lucid-e1 so far
<danilos> hannie, yeah, are you still having problems with translations disappearing?
<danilos> hannie, oh, something else, sure :)
<wgrant> lifeless: Done.
<hannie> Yes, all my translations have become suggestions
<mthaddon> lifeless: er, that seems quite relevant to ipv6 task force
<danilos> hannie, again? on lucid-e1 or lucid-e2?
<hannie> Both
<mthaddon> lifeless: who can confirm we really want to unsusbcribe that user?
<wgrant> People have been complaining.
<hannie> Kevin Godsby suggested not to start with e2 until end of july
<lifeless> mthaddon: yes, we're sure: it was subscribed in the 'please fix for me' sense
<danilos> hannie, that's weird
<lifeless> mthaddon: by someone not in the team
<hannie> But now e2 has changed from 70 % translated to 39%
<mthaddon> lifeless: can't someone from within the team unsubscribe?
<danilos> hannie, oh, right, that's because they are using message sharing: I should have thought of that earlier
<hannie> Can it be fixed?
<danilos> hannie, basically, since those two have mostly the same messages, they get applied to both when lucid-e2 messes them up
<lifeless> mthaddon: I have a suspicion that we made the permission thing there symetric
<hannie> But can it be fixed?
<danilos> hannie, it's a bug that I'll bump the priority for so we'll get it done soon
<wgrant> lifeless: You didn't. The subscription is gone now.
<danilos> hannie, a work-around is still simple: project maintainers would need to set up lucid-e2 to import only templates as well
<mthaddon> lifeless: bug#134577
<danilos> hannie, i.e. on https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/lucid-e2/+translations-settings
<hannie> ok, danilos
<danilos> hannie, I'll also make sure we fix the actual bug soon
<hannie> I thank you for it, it will save me a lot of time
<lifeless> bug 134577 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 134577 in Launchpad Bugs "Admins should be able to unsubscribe other people from bug reports (affected: 1, heat: 9)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134577
<mthaddon> thx wgrant
<danilos> hannie, I am very sorry for the trouble
<hannie> That's ok, but it gave me a few more gray hairs
<hannie> Danilos, I have no access to the link you gave me
<danilos> hannie, are you project maintainer/driver for ubuntu-manual?
<hannie> I am just a translator
<danilos> hannie, right, then you don't have access to it; it's something project maintainers can do
<danilos> hannie, for yourself, you should probably download a PO file as soon as you are done with translation for a while, and if it turns it into suggestions, you can just re-upload it (at least until we fix the bug)
<danilos> anyway, got to go out for a bit now, ttyl
<hannie> danilos, thanks
<maxb> MTecknology: Have you noticed that you've actually misspelt the project ID of nginx as ninx? :-)
<MTecknology> maxb: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/118418
<MTecknology> maxb: oops
<maxb> ah
<MTecknology> maxb: thanks for the approval :) Once it imports I'm going to try out a recipe :)
<shadeslayer> anyone around to help with bug 608302 reported by X3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 608302 in Launchpad itself "copied binaries require origin ppa key to determine trustiness (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608302
<wgrant> shadeslayer: That's impossible.
<bigjools> shadeslayer: I can't parse that description
<wgrant> shadeslayer: The binaries themselves are not signed.
<wgrant> The archive is.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: i know the binaries are not signed,the archive is
<bigjools> "the ppa where the packages where copied to ppa B if added to sources reports packages are untrusted"
<shadeslayer> but strangely even after importing the key
<X3> well importing the ppa where the packages have been signed when installing come from untrusted source and could be a security risk
<bigjools> no
<X3> importing the origin ppa key fixed bug
<X3> er ya
<bigjools> echan
<shadeslayer> packages do not get authenticated
<bigjools> I don't understand the problem, can you please explain exactly what you're doing?
<X3> copy binaries from ppa A to ppa B, add ppa B to system, install packages ~ security warning
<bigjools> X3: what is generating the security warning?
<X3> the apt-get or aptitude install line
<bigjools> what you're describing is impossible
<bigjools> I have done this myself and it's fine
<X3> it just spews out these packages are from untrusted source and could compromise your system bla bla bla
<bigjools> it means that either, your Releases file is out of date (transparent proxy?) or you don't have the gpg key installed
<X3> gpg key shows up on sources manager
<bigjools> can you provide a screen log of your actions?
<X3> it is fixed by either a) add orgin ppa key or b)rebuild sources inead of copying binaries
<bigjools> basically, if you're not installing packages from PPA A then there is *no way* that it can affect PPA B
<bigjools> the binaries are re-published in PPA B if they are copied
<X3> yes just because there is *no way* doesn mean I been imagining this all morning
<bigjools> [16:24:24] <bigjools> can you provide a screen log of your actions?
<bigjools> and do you know if there's a proxy in your way?
<X3> well not at the moment since then I have deleted packages from ppa B in order to rebuild packages on ppa B and fix issue
<bigjools> I've seen people have GPG issues before when there's a proxy that's not refreshing Releases
<X3> no proxy
<X3> well unless the VM is making proxy
<bigjools> don't take offence but I'm going to mark your bug invalid - there will be another explanation, I can try and help you find it
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately i cant test it out since im on maverick
<X3> ya I take no offense n wasting most of my day
<X3> :/
<bigjools> I offered to help, would you like me to help or not?
<X3> sure
<bigjools> which PPA is affected?  I can install it here.
<X3> however im unsure how this is gonna get resolved unless I rebuild packages on ppa B which is now complaning about exsiting sources
<bigjools> you can't publish the same version again
<bigjools> apt clients don't like that
<bigjools> so it's prevented
<X3> https://edge.launchpad.net/~team-iquik/+archive/alsa
<X3> well I tried delinting the copied packages
<maxb> What is delinting?
<shadeslayer> X3: i just copied them back
<shadeslayer> maxb: deleting
<X3> its a typo for deleting
<X3> ah u copied them I was wondering what the hell they were doing still there
<X3> if it helps sort this out
<X3> i rebuilt the packages from ppa A to a ppa C to test and the error was gone
<bigjools> I suspect that is a coincidence
<X3> idk
<bigjools> can you paste the exact error you got from apt please?
<X3> its no longer up on terminal buffer is past it
<X3> sec Ill try to recreate agin
<bigjools> I tried here and it worked fine
<X3> funny now the error is not there, perhaps having deleted packages and re-copying fixed it
<bigjools> The only thing that will have caused is a timestamp change on Releases
<bigjools> but seeing the original error will help
<X3> cant really oblige the buffer on terminal is gone unless there is a way to dig it out
<X3> if there is a way and u can help dig it out
<bigjools> I don't know of a way once it's off buffer
<X3> nor I :(
<bigjools> I keep huge scrollback buffers for that reason :)
<X3> ya well
<bigjools> ok what I think happened here is that the signing key for your PPA was not generated yet because that doesn't happen until packages are put in it
<bigjools> so you copied packages in, then immediately tried to download them
<bigjools> apt-get update complains because there's no signing key yet
<X3> not quite immediatly it was a whle after, but that makes sense
<bigjools> then it got added a few minutes later and co-incided with you adding PPA A
<X3> idk most likely
<bigjools> generating keys is not that quick unfortunately
<X3> makes sense
<bigjools> so you should be all set now
<X3> ya thx for help
<X3> was a bit frsutrating having to find this out after a day wasted
<bigjools> is there anything you think we can do to make the experience better?
<X3> i knew about keys but once the ppa has packages and they published if key is not ready then it shouldnt appear on ppa until it is
<X3> yes pls
<X3> if the keys are not ready for that ppa, the ppa should not show ready status
<bigjools> some people accept the warning and download the packages anyway
<bigjools> we could put a status on new PPA pages saying the key is not ready yet
<X3> aye that not the problem
<X3> ya the satus is good way to go
<bigjools> ok thanks for the feedback
<X3> thx for help
<bigjools> got there in the end ;)
<X3> and sorry if I sounded a bit frsutrated
<bigjools> we've all been there ...
<X3> i bet
<X3> put a health warning on Linux
<X3> trying to get things to work as they should may cause your brains to fry
<bigjools> same goes for all OSes I've tried
<dickelbeck> bigjools, next time you email in a bundle to merge@code.launchpad.net, can you cc:  dick@softplc.com ?  TIA.  Just want to compare email constructions.
<dickelbeck> abentley: can you help with merge@code.launchpad.net mail processing?
<abentley> dickelbeck, sure, what's the issue?
<dickelbeck> Yesterday I emailed a bundle, which included  a patch since the changes were from a local branch, and they never made it to the destination branch.
<dickelbeck> the destination branch was lp:kicad and the mail was signed.
<dickelbeck> I did not get any email error notification back on the last attempt, whereas I had gotten some bounce backs until I got my signing to happen.
<maxb> dickelbeck: Perhaps you could pastebin the source of the message you sent?
<dickelbeck> maxb: excellent idea, you are the first to ask.
 * maxb wonders why this doesn't have more than a one-sentence mention on help.lp.net
<abentley> maxb, it's not our recommended way of submitting changes.
<maxb> Yet its existence is public, and not cautioned against. Thus, it ought to be documented sufficiently to not be a path to frustration
<abentley> dickelbeck, our logs don't indicate that we attempted to process a merge directive yesterday, much less that processing failed.
<abentley> dickelbeck, so how about that pastebin?
<dickelbeck> you want me to use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?  if so, it seems hung now.
<abentley> dickelbeck, I'm not picky.
<dickelbeck> http://pastebin.com/qZFnttuX
<dickelbeck> I see some thunderbird applied line wrapping, this text was from my "sent" folder.
<Quintasan> james_w: well, thanks for the help on Qt, got it working now :)
 * Quintasan is now waiting for space increase in PPA
<abentley> dickelbeck, I'm sorry, but it looks like we don't have sufficient logging to track down what happened.
<dickelbeck> well this particular bundle is already obsolete.  How can I get this to work?  Can bzr send the bundle itself, not using a mail client?
<dickelbeck> maybe somebody can just cc: me on an email that is expected to pass the codehandler.py and I can look for differences.
<abentley> dickelbeck, yes, it can use the "editor" mail client for example.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: :D
<dickelbeck> abentley: never header of the editor mail client, what is that and why would it be better than thunderbird w/ enigmail?
<abentley> dickelbeck, it's documented in the "send" command.  It's not better than thunderbird, but it is the answer to the question "Can bzr send the bundle itself, not using a mail client."
<MTecknology> I'm trying to build a recipe that drops the debian/ from another branch into the source and builds. When I try to build it I get the error bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified.
<dickelbeck> No, it does not answer the question.  If "editor" is going to send the email, then bzr is not sending the email?  My question was can the python code in bzr do the SMTP protocol and send the bundle?
<abentley> dickelbeck, "editor" is a pseudo-mail client supported by the "send" command, and is entirely bzr.  Mail sent using this pseudo-mail client is sent by bzr itself.
<maxb> abentley: editor cannot be used to send to Launchpad, because it cannot gpg-sign..... unless I've missed a trick?
<abentley> maxb, this is true.
<MTecknology> If anyone has the chance, could you peak at my build recipe and tell me what I screwed up on? https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/+recipe/nginx-stable
<maxb> abentley: Regarding the auto-create MP via email thingy - am I correct in thinking that this entails LP creating a branch from the bundle first, and that the name of the branch you want created needs to be in the bundle metadata?
<abentley> dickelbeck, here is the source of a message I sent that was successfully handled by merge@code.launchpad.net: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/467103/
<abentley> maxb, the name of the branch does not need to be in the bundle metadata.
<abentley> maxb, It's true that LP creates the branch from the bundle.
<maxb> How will launchpad decide it, then?
<abentley> maxb, It prefers to use the name in the merge directive, but if there is none, it uses "merge" with an optional digit prefix.
<maxb> ah, ok
<abentley> digit *suffix* actually.
<dickelbeck> btw, yesterday LP created these funny branches yesterday for me, one for each failed attempt I think.  So the sequence is out of kilter, these first 3 attempts were not properly signed emails.
<dickelbeck> Then the final email was signed, and it was dropped?  Should I switch the project back to sourceforge?  :)
<maxb> MTecknology: I think, perhaps, that you want to *nest* not *merge* the packaging
<abentley> dickelbeck, I would suggest using the lp-propose command instead.
<MTecknology> maxb: thanks :)
<maxb> MTecknology: also, I'd suggest testing whether the recipe works locally, rather than waiting for Launchpad to process
<dickelbeck> abentley:  Only if you remove all the documentation from the LP site that says I can use email, and that cost me 3 days so far.
<MTecknology> maxb: how do I do that?
<dickelbeck> The documentation should not be there if somebody is not to use it.  I am not able to ask my developers to push a branch, some of them are "drive by" contributors.
<dickelbeck> lunch.
<abentley> dickelbeck, your request to remove documentation is overbroad-- one aspect of doing this by mail didn't work, not all aspects.
<abentley> dickelbeck, I routinely use email for commenting and making reviews.
<abentley> dickelbeck, this is the first report I've had that this feature doesn't work.
<MTecknology> That's about the only way I add comments for merging
<abentley> dickelbeck, anyone who wants to propose a merge must have a launchpad account and bzr, so I don't understand why pushing would be an undue burden on drive-by contributors.
<MTecknology> abentley: nest pyfoo lp:pyfoo foo <-- pyfoo is just a tag that you add and foo is?
<MTecknology> abentley: sorry to cause you headaches today
<abentley> MTecknology, foo is the directory where you want to place the contents of lp:pyfoo
<MTecknology> if you want it just in / then omit?
<abentley> MTecknology, in the common case, it will be "debian".
<MTecknology> the branch I'm adding has a debian/ in it
<abentley> MTecknology, the nest command does not support that.
<abentley> MTecknology, if possible, use "merge" instead.
<bullgard4> I am familiar with reporting a bug to Launchpad.  Today I would like to put a question concerning Empathy 2.28.3 to Launchpad. How to do that?
<MTecknology> abentley: I tried that and it didn't like me
<MTecknology> abentley: I got an error in the build log pasted a little further up
<MTecknology> Here's the whole build log  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52269713/buildlog.txt.gz
<abentley> MTecknology, you'll need to create a new branch whose contents are just the debian directory, then.
<MTecknology> abentley: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nginx/ninx/debian
<MTecknology> abentley: or do you mean a new branch that has only a debian directory and nothing else that I merge?
<abentley> MTecknology, no, without a debian directory in it.
<abentley> MTecknology, just the contents of the directory.
<abentley> In the root.
<MTecknology> abentley: I suppose it'd be easy enough to change that import..
<MTecknology> just append /debian to it
<francovalledor> hi
<dickelbeck> abentley: thanks for your help.  I will study the pastebin and send a few email to myself until they look like yours.
<francovalledor> somebody speak english?
<MTecknology> abentley: maxb approve it, should I ask him?
<francovalledor> i need help
<MTecknology> francovalledor: just ask :)
<dickelbeck> if you say it works, I will persist a little longer, thanks agian.
<francovalledor> mi english is beginner
<francovalledor> my english is beginne
<francovalledor> r
<francovalledor> i wanna register a project
<francovalledor> i don't know "branch"
<MTecknology> maxb: Is there any chance you could change the svn import location for that branch - or is it not changeable?
<dickelbeck> abentley:  your pastebin does not show the full email, I believe you have to ask thunderbird to "View -> Message Source" to get the full signature stuff at the end.
<francovalledor> somebody help me
<abentley> dickelbeck, no, the signatures are inline and only the message body is signed.
<dickelbeck> abentley:  wait, I do see your signature, but not at the end.  So we are seeing a difference here.
<maxb> MTecknology: bzr-builder really doesn't support nesting a branch containing just a debian dir?!
<maxb> that's a fairly obvious thing to want to do
<abentley> maxb, yes really.
<dickelbeck> abentley: I wonder what I have to do in thunderbird, but I know enigmail has about 3 ways to send a signed email.  I will experiment.
<MTecknology> yay features :)
<abentley> MTecknology, see bug #479705
<MTecknology> maxb: in https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/ninx/debian - the pull location is svn://svn.debian.org/svn/collab-maint/deb-maint/nginx/trunk - is it possible to add /debian to that without having to make a new one?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 479705 in bzr-builder "merge subdirs (affected: 2, heat: 15)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479705
<abentley> sorry, maxb, see bug #479705
<maxb> MTecknology: I don't think it would import right if we changed the URL to something semantically different after some revisions had been imported
<MTecknology> maxb: aight - I'll make a new request - it'll work perfect with the recipe then :)
<maxb> So, we could either create a special mangled import for bzr-builder. Or we could attempt to trick it. Does builder on launchpad support the "run" recipe command?
<abentley> maxb, no
<maxb> shame :-/
<MTecknology> maxb: I think the stand alone branch with a stand alone debian/ + contents is relativley rare - though much easier to deal with :P
<MTecknology> maxb: any chance you could check it out?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nginx/ninx/debian
<maxb> done
<MTecknology> maxb: thanks :D
<francovalledor> i wanna register a project
<francovalledor> i don't know what is "branch"
<MTecknology> francovalledor: go to launchpad.net - create an account - sign in - click "Create a project"
<MTecknology> francovalledor: a "branch" is a collection of code that is version controlled
<MTecknology> francovalledor: you don't need to have a project to create a branch
<francovalledor> i already have a project
<francovalledor> Corina
<francovalledor> i wanna paste the code
<MTecknology> francovalledor: paste?
<francovalledor> i wanna load the code to launchpad
<MTecknology> You want to create a branch
<francovalledor> how make it
<francovalledor> ok
<francovalledor> Hosted , Mirrored, Remote
<MTecknology> hosted
<MTecknology> 1) Go into the directory you have your code in. 2) bzr init 3) bzr add 4) bzr commit -m "Your commit message" 5) bzr push lp:~francovalledor/corina/trunk
<francovalledor> status
<dickelbeck> abentley:  I found a thunderbird 3.0 setting which formats the signed mail like your sample.   Later today I will try emailing to LP.
<dickelbeck> abentley: again, thanks for your help!
<dickelbeck> bye.
<MTecknology> francovalledor: I see you created the branch. There's a whole lot you can do in Launchpad - it's best to get comfortable with what you're doing and discover new things as you go. I think devs even discover new features every now and then. :)
<francovalledor> now how load the code?
<MTecknology> francovalledor: what do you mean by load?
<francovalledor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/467122/
<MTecknology> francovalledor: you want to push that code to launchpad?
<francovalledor> yes
<MTecknology> francovalledor: make a directory on your system for the code to be in
<MTecknology> francovalledor: then put your code in there
<MTecknology> francovalledor: then follow that series of steps I mentioned above
<francovalledor> ok
<francovalledor> thanks
<MTecknology> francovalledor: let me know if you have more troubles
<MTecknology> francovalledor: If you're up for some reading and some detailed information - https://help.launchpad.net/
<francovalledor> really i don't understand so much
<francovalledor> because my english is beginner
<mtu> hey there! say, is there a launchpad-builtin way of accouncing/reporting for some package that there is a news upstream version?
<mtu> or will i habe to just send a message to the maintainer?
<mtu> (i'm speaking of the ubuntu section of launchpad.net)
<MTecknology> abentley: maxb: I think I may have liftoff! :D
<MTecknology> It built
<MTecknology> mtu: You can be notified of new upstream builds - but I don't think it goes the other way - they can be subscribed to the branches it you want
<bullgard4> I am familiar with reporting a bug to Launchpad.  Today I would like to put a question concerning Empathy 2.28.3 to Launchpad. How to do that?
<mtu> MTecknology: i'm sorry, i didn't understand the second part of your answer. so you're saying there's no builtin way of telling the maintainer, ”hey, a new upstream version is out”?
<MTecknology> mtu: I don't think there is unless they subscribe to the branch
<mtu> i see. hum. that's a pity. so i guess i'll just message the maintainer then
<MTecknology> bullgard4: https://answers.launchpad.net/empathy
<MTecknology> mtu: Sometimes it can be a pain - especially if you need to fix a bug in LP and then convince upstream to accept the patch
<mtu> MTecknology: i see that for the particular package i'm talking about, there's a bug registered that says "please update". i guess that's one way to do it...
<MTecknology> mtu: now... if the whole world used launchpad - things would be easier :D
<mtu> true :P
<MTecknology> mtu: separate bug tracking systems always get to be a pain - separate main branches is always a pain too - LP has some features that help integrate other code bases and trackers though
<bullgard4> MTecknology: Thank you for your help.
<Jeeves_> (and features to freeze your browser :))
<MTecknology> maxb: is it possible to cancel a queued build? I sent it to the wrong PPA
<maxb> recipe build? no, I don't think it is
<maxb> Normal builds you can cancel by deleting their source before the build starts
<MTecknology> maxb: so maybe if I delete the branch?
<MTecknology> maxb: ... awesome - thanks :D
<MTecknology> maxb: So.. to bug you more.. I tried a build again - it succeeded - so I fired it off again with the other versions - and failed
<MTecknology> or.. some succeed and some fail
<MTecknology> oh... it's just breaking for maverick
<maxb> link to failing buildlog?
<MTecknology> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nginx/+recipe/nginx-stable/+build/370/+files/buildlog.txt.gz
<MTecknology> maxb: Is there any way to make the version something like 1-ppa{latest-tag-of-branch} ?
<maxb> MTecknology: I know nothing more than what `bzr help builder` tells me :-)
<MTecknology> maxb: and that plugin comes from?
<maxb> bzr-builder
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> maxb: sounds like {debupstream} is what I need
<MTecknology> maxb: thanks :)
<MTecknology> tyarusso: it's shorter
<tyarusso> MTecknology: work nick
<tyarusso> Huh.  Just discovered this concept of "packaging recipes" for code branches on LP - how's that work?
<jasem> Hi. I have a weird problem. Tried to upload my package to ppa several times but didn't get an email, then suddenly I get an email saying: The source libindi - 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 is already accepted in ubuntu/maverick and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution
<jasem> However, there is no such version in Maverick (it's 0.6.1 there). Why do I get this error?
<micahg> jasem: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mutlaqja/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_state=built
<jasem> micahg: nothing there for today
<micahg> jasem: that version has already been uploaded
<jasem> micahg: uploaded where exactly? to my PPA? I deleted the package and reuploaded then got this error
<micahg> jasem: yes, you can't reupload the same version
<jasem> micahg: I actually changed the control file under debian, is that still considered the "same" version?
<jasem> plus, I deleted it from my ppa, so why can't I reupload?
<micahg> jasem: the version string in the changelog is what changes the "version", you can't reupload 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 once it's been accepted, but you can upload 0.6.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1 if the other one was deleted
<geser> jasem: LP remembers the version you uploaded and doesn't reupload it as it confuses apt clients
<jasem> micahg: hmmm OK.
<maxb> MTecknology: It looks to me like recipe builds are broken on maverick due to aptitude being removed from the base system, and pbuilder not being fixed to compensate
 * beuno is said to see aptitude go
<beuno> and sad
<maxb> Well, not *gone*, just not default
<jamalta> hmm? aptitude not default?
<jamalta> did i miss some important news?
<maxb> I'm a dedicated aptitude user, but I can understand the argument that aptitude is only used by people who are fully capable of running "apt-get install aptitude"
<tyarusso> I forget - how do I delete things from my PPA?
<maxb> "View packages" then "Delete packages"
<tyarusso> Oh, I see it - hidden in a corner
<Darxus> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." - https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=firefox  (haven't waited two minutes to see if it persists yet)
<dickelbeck> abentley: no luck with merge@code.launchpad.net
<dickelbeck> Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: creating a merge proposal from message with subject [MERGE] Because almost all toolbar items are not in the menubar of  the module.  It was logged with id OOPS-1663CMP2.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1663CMP2
<abentley> dickelbeck, that oops doesn't seem to have synced yet.
<dickelbeck> abentley, I am finding it very difficult to coax enigma/thunderbird into doing what LP wants.  I suspect bugs in newer thunderbird/enigma.  It is not even consistently signing when I ask it to.  This from Lucid.
<dickelbeck> Many times I have selected "sign mail" and it simply ignores the request.  I know its not your problem.
<abentley> dickelbeck, I'll have a better idea once it syncs, which should be any minute now.
<blueyed> Sourcebuild recipes appear to require a separate branch for the packaging? Wouldn't it be possible to nest a particular directory ("debian") of another branch (e.g. "lp:ubuntu/$PKG")?
<dickelbeck> abentley:  I am seeing a new  https://code.launchpad.net/~dickelbeck/kicad/merge-4 which I believe came from the email being received.
<dickelbeck> but no code review entry yet.
<dickelbeck> FYI:  why make the branch if the bundle is bad?
<abentley> blueyed, that issue is discussed here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-builder/+bug/479705
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 479705 in bzr-builder "merge subdirs (affected: 2, heat: 15)" [High,In progress]
<blueyed> ok. that's what I was talking about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-builder/+bug/479705
<blueyed> thanks, abentley  :)
<abentley> dickelbeck, well, it could be bad in a way that isn't immediately apparent.
<dickelbeck> stepping away for 10 mins..
<abentley> dickelbeck, and so we would have to create the branch in order to determine that it is bad.
<maxb> Hmm, I just did a test of my own - looks like it has branched the specified target branch, but not applied the bundle
<tyarusso> Oh dear.  I think I just managed to create an account only on edge...
<beuno> tyarusso, that's not really possible
<tyarusso> It seems like it might be happy now, but for a bit it wouldn't let me log in.
<tyarusso> Meanwhile, why does LP always make me log in twice before it takes?
<beuno> if you're using edge, it may
<beuno> edge and production don't share sessions
<tyarusso> Also, the fact that the new login service doesn't give me any way to get to my normal page without manually typing a URL as far as I can tell is horrendous - what's up with that?
<beuno> tell me more about this normal page
<tyarusso> Well, anything on Launchpad would do actually.  launchpad.net or launchpad.net/~tonyyarusso would be good
<tyarusso> Instead I just get https://login.launchpad.net/
<maxb> Can someone tell me stuff about OOPS-1663CMP3? Or just public-pastebin it?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1663CMP3
<tyarusso> Listing my name, e-mail, and sites I've authenticated to.
<dickelbeck> abentley, why does LP "propose" not simply take a bundle in as a form handler?
<maxb> tyarusso: What are you trying to do, and what is not working? I don't understand your explanation so far
<tyarusso> Then I have to go change the URL to remove "login.", then log in *again* to Launchpad with OpenID, and then sometimes I have to do that step twice.
<tyarusso> maxb: Trying to log in.  What is not working is that after doing so I end up on a completely useless page instead of where I was trying to go, and have to jump through more hoops to do anything.
<abentley> dickelbeck, lp-propose is intended to be used instead of bundles.
<dickelbeck> abentley, I am on the edge now.  I have reached the conclusion the Launchpad was a mistake, we should have stayed at sourceforge, where they have a bug tracker.
<maxb> tyarusso: I do not have that experience. Let me log out and in again and see what happens.
<dickelbeck> abentley, I suspect it is not for lack of effort, but the whole concept is not meeting our needs.  We have too many patches, coming in from too many folks who will simply not be able to jump all the hoops you have set.
<tyarusso> maxb: Log all the way out, clearing openid identification.
<maxb> tyarusso: So, it works properly in the page flow when you visit launchpad.net, and get prompted to authenticate
<abentley> dickelbeck, I'm sorry it didn't work out.  I hope you're happier at sourceforge.
<dickelbeck> Any body know of a good code review software that let's a project maintainer post patches, have them be commented on, and eventually merged?  I don't see it here.
<maxb> What does suck rather is that if you explicitly log out, you get transferred to login.lp.net, and don't get redirected back even if you log back in
<maxb> abentley: Do you have a moment to pastebin me OOPS-1663CMP3?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1663CMP3
<dickelbeck> No sense taking any feedback from a user in an effort to improve the experience.  That would actually be very open source unnatural.
<dickelbeck> Add the form for posting a bundle to "propose"!
<dickelbeck> bye
<abentley> maxb, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/467180/
<maxb> *blink*
<maxb> That's deeper into bzr than I expected
<MTecknology> maxb: this really really really ticks me off that they're doing it - it's yet another package I have to add on every system :(
<abentley> maxb, my guess is that stacked branches don't support bundles.
<MTecknology> maxb: can you tell the recipe to only build on amd64 and i386? I was looking for it but not finding it
<maxb> MTecknology: *shrug* I don't really care - the defaults are never going to be *exactly* what I want. I expect to need to customise the package selection.
<poolie> MTecknology, what package is that?
<MTecknology> poolie: aptitude
<abentley> MTecknology, doesn't the package itself specify the architectures?
<maxb> MTecknology: I do not know. But I wouldn't care about it. After all, PPAs only support those two anyway, from lucid onwards
<MTecknology> abentley: oops- it does
<maxb> abentley: That sounds depressingly possible.... in which case this entire feature is broken in any project with a development focus branch? :-/
<MTecknology> Getting the recipe to work just so is very hard for the beginner :P
 * maxb breaks the development focus designation and resubmits email
<abentley> maxb, the same symptoms are here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/522637
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 522637 in Bazaar "BzrCheckError: Cannot add revision(s) to repository: missing referenced chk root keys (affected: 11, heat: 57)" [High,In progress]
<MTecknology> I just realized that the changelog between versions can be different....
<MTecknology> will be*
<MTecknology> I was trying to build two version with the same debian/
<MTecknology> Which works except for the actual version created is wrong then
<MTecknology> If only the recipe allowed me to download a changelog file and run a script inside of another branch to get the actual changelog :P
<MTecknology> maxb: probably a feature that won't ever exist?
<maxb> It seems unlikely
<maxb> Hmm, still oopses without stacking in the equation: OOPS-1663CMP4
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1663CMP4
<MTecknology> maxb: so - can a 'nest' overwrite files?
<maxb> I do not know :-)  I have never actually tried a recipe build!
<MTecknology> oh..
<abentley> MTecknology, I don't think it can.
<MTecknology> abentley: poopy - I was going to nest the upstream debian/ contents and then just overwrite the changelog file
<MTecknology> abentley: otherwise I need to just make a whole clone of it
<abentley> MTecknology, you're aware that the recipe specifies the debian version, right?
<abentley> maxb, OOPS-1663CMP4 looks like the same issue.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1663CMP4
<tyarusso> I wish there was a way to make the recipe just use the entire version for changelog
<maxb> hmm. Not stacking related then.
<tyarusso> and not build if it hadn't been changed.
<abentley> tyarusso, daily builds only build if one of the branches has changed.
<abentley> tyarusso, I don't know what you mean about "just use the entire version for changelog".
<tyarusso> abentley: I know - I want to base it off debian/changelog instead of bzr revision.
<abentley> tyarusso, I believe there's a substitution for that.
<tyarusso> eg, use "1.0-1ppa7"
<MTecknology> abentley: Ya, but I was trying to make the deb version actually 'right' - like '0.8.46-0ppa1' or s/ppa1/~lucid/ - If I use the default it builds as revno~lucid - but the revno has nothing to do with the version
<tyarusso> abentley: I found one for the upstream part (1.0) but can't find anything for the rest so far.
<MTecknology> {debupstream} won't work because the upstream version will change
<MTecknology> Now... If I could do {lasttag:branch}+0 <- that would be awesome
<MTecknology> because I tagged each commit with the actual version number
<MTecknology> abentley: any chance that could be an approved feature request? :D - Without suggesting I have a clue how to add that feature
<abentley> MTecknology, you'd do much better talking to james_w.  I don't control the featureset of bzr-builder.
<MTecknology> james_w: pretty please :)
<MTecknology> tyarusso: is that something that would work well for you?
<tyarusso> MTecknology: uh, maybe
<abentley> MTecknology, could you explain why it's bad that the upstream version will change?
<micahg> deryck: is it worth filing a bug if I get a timeout?
<micahg> or should I just comment on the timeout bug?
<deryck> micahg, depends.  It might be a dupe of one lifeless has already filed.  So a comment or further info would be more helpful on those bugs.
<deryck> if you can find the other bugs with all the timeouts now ;)
<micahg> deryck: ok, I've been getting a few a day, so I'll comment when I have them
<deryck> micahg, thanks!
<MTecknology> abentley: not that it changes - if the changelog says 0.7.34-0 <- that's great. The problem is when I build two versions - the source code for 0.8.37 will still use that changelog version (makes sense that it would) even though it's actually a different version
<MTecknology> abentley: {debupstream} works perfect for the one source - not the other
<abentley> MTecknology, what makes it perfect for one but wrong for the other?
<MTecknology> abentley: https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/+recipe/nginx-stable   https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/+recipe/nginx-development
<MTecknology> stable is at version 0.7.67 ={debupstream} &&  development is at version 0.8.46
<abentley> MTecknology, if your changelog has the wrong version number, you wouldn't want to use it with development anyhow, right?
<MTecknology> abentley: the debian/ for both is exactly the same except for version number
<MTecknology> abentley: that's why I was wondering about overwriting one file like that
<abentley> MTecknology, what about just specifying the right version number in the recipe?
<MTecknology> abentley: because then I'd need to change it every time I build it - I was shooting for magicness
<MTecknology> granted a separate branch would be about the same..
<MTecknology> hrm..
<MTecknology> How can I specify what a branch is stacked against?
<MTecknology> or - what it refers too -however that's stated
<MTecknology> or I can look at the help :P
<abentley> MTecknology, the default stacking branch is the development focus.  You can try specifying one at the commandline, but I can't remember whether that works.
<MTecknology> abentley: doesn't seem to
<MTecknology> abentley: I feel like I'm being a huge thorn :P
<abentley> MTecknology, sometimes it goes that way, and recipe builds are a new feature, so of course there are gaps.
<MTecknology> abentley: I just learned how to use bzr build :D
<MTecknology> abentley: and you're right.. can't overwrite the changelog... I suppose unless I do the nest - and then merge
<MTecknology> abentley: the ability to make a package just by changing a branch is really amazing - I WILL make it work :P
<MTecknology> abentley: YES!
<MTecknology> abentley: wait.. I built a recipe that worked perfect locally - but I can't use it in LP
<MTecknology> 'run' isn't allowed in recipies on launchpad?.. :(
<MTecknology> That would have been absolutely perfect.
<MTecknology> rockstar: any chance you could help me out in query a little bit?
<MTecknology> instead of flooding the channel more..
<wookey> hello, just uploaded my 1st PPA and it got rejected with an error that doesn;t seem to be covered on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<wookey> dpkg-source failed for therion_5.3.3-1.dsc [return: 29]
<wgrant> wookey: Urgh. Can you pastebin the complete email?
<wgrant> Which format is the source?
<wookey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/467228/
<wookey> I changed it to quilt
<wookey> that email seems to be reporting v1.8, which I'm not sure is valid?
<wgrant> That's the .changes version, which is fine.
<wookey> ah, OK
<wookey> so debian/source/format says 3.0 (quilt)
<wgrant> Give me a sec, I'm grabbing the package.
<wgrant> wookey: Sorry, had to create a new hardy chroot.
<geser> wookey: unrelated to your current problem, you should replace the "unstable" with an Ubuntu release name before you upload it again else it will get rejected again
<wgrant> dpkg-source: error: remove patch backup file therion-5.3.3/lxGLC.cxx.orig.dpkg-orig: No such file or directory
<wgrant> That's the error that our backported dpkg gives.
<wgrant> I think we may need a new backport.
<wgrant> Or just wait until the production servers are upgraded to Lucid.
<wookey> wgrant, I left it as stable because I was following the docs for 'Using packages from other distributions' on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<wookey> s/stable/unstable/
<wgrant> wookey: That's fine.
<wgrant> The override exists for just this purpose.
<wookey> OK, cheers for checking. looks like a dpkg-source behaviour mismatch. Still that file should be there, so I'll kill it and try again
<wookey> s/should/shouldn't
<wookey> getting late!
<wgrant> Lucid's dpkg extracts it fine, but our Hardy backport does not.
#launchpad 2010-07-22
<yofel> hey, how long does it usually take for packages to be published? The package here already waits 10h to be published https://edge.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+packages
<wgrant> yofel: It should be done within 5 minutes.
<wgrant> Let's see.
<Quintasan> yofel: I was about to ask that
<yofel> Quintasan: beat you :P
<wgrant> yofel: Can you visit https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+edit and confirm that the 'Publish' setting is checked?
<yofel> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> ahh
<Quintasan> solved
<Quintasan> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> I really need to convince people that we should remove that checkbox.
<wgrant> it doesn't make sense for users to have access to it.
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> I can only agree on that
<MTecknology> wgrant: You ever have a day where you've done a whole lot of work - but got nowhere?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Regrettably so.
<MTecknology> wgrant: All I can think about is going to the bar - but I don't go there so it wouldn't make sense...
<MTecknology> wgrant: you happen to know much about recipes?
<wgrant> MTecknology: A bit.
<wgrant> Why?
<MTecknology> wgrant: I've been fighting them and maybe I'm missing some dumb thing
<MTecknology> wgrant: I have this recipe that works perfect locally - http://paste.ubuntu.com/467253/ - but a recipe in LP can't use run
<rinze> MTecknology: Couldn't you just use merge for the debian changes?
<MTecknology> rinze: bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified.
<wgrant> Give them a common ancestor.
<MTecknology> how?
<wgrant> Base your packaging changes branch on your normal branch.
<MTecknology> Any chance you could hold my hand a wee bit on this one?
<MTecknology> as if it hasn't been held enough....
<wgrant> MTecknology: Why isn't lp:~nginx/ninx/debian-changes-0.8 based on lp:~nginx/ninx/debian?
<wgrant> If it was, you could just merge it in.
<MTecknology> I couldn't figure out how to base it on the branch
<wgrant> bzr branch lp:~nginx/ninx/debian debian-changes-0.8
<wgrant> Make the changes.
<wgrant> Commit.
<wgrant> Push.
<MTecknology> and if I only want to maintain the one file in that branch?
<wgrant> Why would you want to do that?
<MTecknology> the more I think about that - the more it sounds like a better idea
<MTecknology> I'll do that
<spiv> Incidentally, I'm working on a change to recipes to allow merging files/directories from unrelated branches, but I think wgrant's advice here is good even if that work were finished and deployed.
<MTecknology> spiv: I'm doing that now and finally clicked why that's a better idea
<MTecknology> spiv: and incredibly awesome feature to add :)
<MTecknology> wgrant: so I'm taking the lp:~nginx/ninx/debian out of the recipe entirely?
<wgrant> MTecknology: It depends.
<wgrant> If you leave it in, you'll automatically get changes from that branch.
<wgrant> Which is probably what you want.
<MTecknology> yup - which is why i thought I didn't need any files other than the ones i was changing
<wgrant> Remember that it's a merge, not a clobber.
<MTecknology> so it'll look like this instead? http://paste.ubuntu.com/467258/
<wgrant> I think so.
<MTecknology> I'll try it out...
<MTecknology> wgrant: do I love you, no... do I want to buy you a beer... yes
<wgrant> Hah.
<MTecknology> wgrant: so if they change file xyz my branch will overwrite their change when I do the merge since it's something I changed?
<wgrant> MTecknology: It will follow normal bzr merge rules.
<wgrant> If you both change the same part of the file, it will conflict.
<MTecknology> wgrant: oh... that'll happen every time
<wgrant> MTecknology: lp:nginx/ninx/debian changes regularly?
<wgrant> It's only your delta relative to lp:nginx/ninx/debian that matters.
<MTecknology> wgrant: the file I changed will
<MTecknology> I changed a file that they will change
<wgrant> Howso?
<MTecknology> I'm horrible with understanding merge conflicts so my face blanks
<MTecknology> changelog and a couple others that will be less frequently changed
<wgrant> You shouldn't be modifying the changleog.
<wgrant> bzr-builder does that for you.
<MTecknology> except that it won't handle if your building a different version with the same changelog
<wgrant> Hm?
<MTecknology> there's stable 0.7.x and development 0.8.x - both can use the exact same debian/
<wgrant> But bzr-builder handles the new changelog entry for you.
<MTecknology> how do I assign it the right version?
<wgrant> MTecknology: The deb-version bit in the first line of the recipe.
<MTecknology> wgrant: I'd very much rather not have to change that for every single build but... doesn't sound like I have the choice
<spiv> MTecknology: the deb-version can include things like {revno}
<spiv> So you shouldn't have to change it every single build.
<wgrant> Exactly.
<MTecknology> spiv: the version will change with every build
<wgrant> It'd be fairly useless for daily builds otherwise.
<wgrant> MTecknology: What do you mean?
<MTecknology> the branches will only change with new versions
<wgrant> As in new stable releases?
<MTecknology> yup
<wgrant> Hmm. I don't know enough about the version syntax to tell you how to solve that.
<wgrant> spiv: Do you know?
<MTecknology> wgrant: I was saying earlier that {last_tag:branch_name} would solve this for me
<wookey> wgrant: I can see no sign of the file that dpkg-source is whinging about in the uploaded archive
<wgrant> wookey: It must be a dpkg bug which has since been fixed.
<spiv> wgrant: it just has {revno}, {time}, {revno:BRANCH-NAME} and {debupstream} I think
<MTecknology> {debupstream} is what I was trying to get at
<MTecknology> that's the exact string I want for 0.7.x
<MTecknology> but not for 0.8.x
<wookey> hmm, so given that I promised to upload this today, but the pristine source I gave to Debian won;t uplaod to my PPA, what do you suggest I do?
<wookey> (the user who wanted it need a version rebuild on maverick because the libvtk is different on ubuntu)
<wookey> I can build it on my maverick chroot here but that will produe amd64 packages and he wants i386
<MTecknology> spiv: # bzr-builder format 0.2 deb-version {debupstream}-0ppa{revno} <-- I think that's right for 0.7.x - For 0.8.x I would need to have 0.8.34-0ppa{revno} and for every branch upload change the version..
<spiv> What's the recipe look like?
<MTecknology> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nginx/+recipe/nginx-develpment
<spiv> Won't the {revno} take care of that already?
<MTecknology> spiv: It's the 0.8.34 that I don't like having to change every time I want to make a new build
<MTecknology> spiv: I know I'm asking a lot from something that's still very beta..
<spiv> MTecknology: oh, I see.
<spiv> MTecknology: it would be good to support that, although I'm not sure what a good mechanism for that would be
<MTecknology> spiv: last_tag :D
<spiv> There's no such concept in bzr.
<spiv> "highest" tag, perhaps.
<MTecknology> ya, that
<spiv> Although that strikes me as pretty fragile, and dependent on details of how projects tag things.
<wgrant> I wonder if it could use pristine tar information instead.
<spiv> Please file a bug on bzr-builder for this, but the solution isn't obvious to me.
<spiv> In the meantime, perhaps just call your package 0.8?  Or 0.8.x if debian allows that...
<MTecknology> spiv: maybe you know this one... bug 608450 mentions having a branch you can merge that makes the changes
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 608450 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Can't use 'run' in recipe (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608450
<wgrant> The rationale given there doesn't make sense, AFAICT.
<wgrant> We put in an awful lot of work to make sure recipe builds were as secure as PPA builds.
<wgrant> And they are.
<wgrant> So there's no security risk, unless we evaluate the recipe somewhere else.
<spiv> MTecknology: I have a branch intended to permit merging debian/ from a branch with unrelated history
<MTecknology> spiv: that one let lets you basically overwrite files?
<spiv> MTecknology: no
<spiv> But if you know there are files in an existing branch, well make a branch based on the existing branch and merge it in.
<MTecknology> wgrant: It's kinda sad because I actually got excited when I maqde it run locally :P
<MTecknology> I've also been considering just asking the deb maintainer to just had another svn branch in trunk for 0.8 :P
<spiv> My patch is targetted to the 'parallel import' case, where Launchpad has essentially the same project in unrelated branches via code imports and package imports, and you'd like to make a recipe to e.g. package the latest upstream trunk using the same packaging that's already in ubuntu.
<MTecknology> that sounds a lot like my use case
<wgrant> I don't think it is.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> maybe a use case matching what i had in my head
<spiv> My patch (currently) adds a 'merge-part' instruction to recipes so that you can specify merging just part of a (possibly unrelated) branch, e.g. 'merge-part debian-from-parallel url://to/branch -1 debian/', IIRC
<MTecknology> wgrant: far as the security things goes - I could see the point if rules didn't basically allow you to do the same thing
<MTecknology> spiv: nice
<wgrant> MTecknology: Right. You can already execute arbitrary code, so the restriction is pointless.
<MTecknology> wgrant: I guess this is just part of workign out the kinks :P
<MTecknology> It's 19:40 and I got here at 07:40... I should continue working from home..
<MTecknology> wgrant: so.. I just emailed upstream about making a debian-dev - we'll see if she's up for that
<tcr> Can I cross-reference a bug in project FOO in a bug report to a project BAR? If so, how?
<wgrant> tcr: So, it depends on how the bugs are related. Do you have two in particular for this case?
<spiv> What do you mean by cross-reference, exactly?  As a minimal option, you can write "See also bug 999999" in a comment, and it will be automatically hyperlinked.
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 999999 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/999999)
<tcr> spiv: The numbers are universally unique? I'd have thought they're unique per project only?
<wgrant> No, they're universally unique.
<thiebaude> I had my account suspended, how do i find out why it was?
<tcr> Oh that's cool, and news to me.
<wgrant> Unless your project has 600000 bugs. :)
<thiebaude> launchpad account
<spm> thiebaude: which account?
<thiebaude> lauchpad
<thiebaude> launchpad
<spm> thiebaude: no :-) what was the name of it.
<tcr> spiv: That's all I wanted. Thanks
<wgrant> launchpad.net/~thiebaude?
<thiebaude> ok let me check 1 sec
<thiebaude> yes it is thiebaude
<spm> thiebaude: ok, apparently your account was being abused to send spam back in April; and was duly suspended.
<thiebaude> can i get it back
<thiebaude> since i did't spam
<spm> thiebaude: I didn't mean to imply _you_ had; only that your account was. possibly your PC was trojaned or similar. You ain't the first, won't be the last.
<thiebaude> ok thanks for that info:)
<thiebaude> spm
<thiebaude> i understand
<thiebaude> what is the next step for me to get the account back?
<spm> thiebaude: I've reactivated it; but you'll need to go thru the 'forgotten password' steps
<thiebaude> spm ,ok thanks i sure will, and thank you for helping me:)
<spm> np :-)
<thiebaude> tc
<Muscovy> Is it possible to add icons and screenshots to thing in my PPA for the software centre?
<wgrant> Muscovy: Not at the moment. But I believe the Software Center people are working on that sort of thing.
<Muscovy> Ok, thanks.
<MTecknology> spm: whois says you're around - any chance you could make me blink with joy?
<thumper> MTecknology: whazzup?
<MTecknology> thumper: I was hoping for a peak at an answer request
<thumper> MTecknology: ah
<MTecknology> thumper: Are you an LP admin?
<thumper> MTecknology: alas, no
<MTecknology> Seems there used to be a lot more than there are now
<thumper> MTecknology: no... not really
<MTecknology> oh, then my mind fooled me in the past :P
<wgrant> There were, but not for a few years now.
<MTecknology> I've been using LP for a while now.. I can vaguely name a few I was pretty sure were on the list - back when I called 'em all rubber duckies
<MTecknology> so.. what is the limit on number of times you can build a package for each release in a day?
<wgrant> 5, I believe.
<wgrant> It is a stupid restriction.
<MTecknology> oh.. I thought I did a lot more than 5 today - I wasn't surprised to hit it :P
<spm> there's a restriction on #builds of a package? huh. didn't know that one.
<wgrant> spm: There's a new restriction on the number of builds per day of a recipe for each series.
<wgrant> It is the only such arbitrary limit in Launchpad, I believe.
<spm> Ahh I see. I'm aware of the new recipe stuff, but don't know too much about it unf.
<wgrant> Except for the PPA disk quota, I guess.
<spm> that one does make sense in a 'please clean up what you *really* want from what you don't; then ask for more' sense.
<james_w> MTecknology: please file bugs on bzr-builder with your requests
<mistrynitesh> https://help.launchpad.net/ReadingOpenPgpMail recommends using FireGPG for reading openpgp mails on Gmail. However, the FireGPG project is discontinued and the software no longer supports gmail
<mistrynitesh> is this the correct channel to report this?
<thumper> mistrynitesh: yeak
<thumper> mistrynitesh: there has been some recent work on email authentication using DKIM (I think that's right)
<thumper> mistrynitesh: so that may mean that email from gmail will be trusted as if it was signed
<lifeless> yes
 * thumper just noticed the typo above
<thumper> s/yeak/yes/
<thumper> although I probably was going to say yeah
<thumper> ak isn't anywhere near s
<wgrant> thumper: It's actually landed.
<wgrant> So 10.08 will automatically verify emails from Gmail.
<thumper> wgrant: but probably not live yet
<wgrant> Right.
<thumper> wgrant: how goes the new semester?
<thumper> last one right?
<thumper> lifeless: morning, you there for the entire week?
<mistrynitesh> thumper: i did not understand what you meant by "email from gmail will be trusted as if it was signed"
<lifeless> thumper: yea, GHM in den hag on the weekend then home on monday, get in wed
<thumper> mistrynitesh: sorry I misread your initial question
<thumper> mistrynitesh: is the email signed or encrypted?
<mistrynitesh> encrypted
<mistrynitesh> so I had to copy the mail to a text file and then read it on command line
<thumper> I don't know an answer, perhaps a more general firefox forum could help
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: jtv | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<thumper> morning jtv
<jtv> hi thumper
<jtv> you going to Den Haag then?
<mistrynitesh> sure, what I wanted to report is that the help page on launchpad should be updated with this development
<thumper> mistrynitesh: ok, thanks
<wgrant> thumper: It starts Monday. And yes, it's the last one.
<wgrant> Then I have to find something to do.
<lifeless> jtv: thumper is in NZ again already
<jtv> ah
 * thumper wanders off
<Quintasan> james_w, wgrant, maxb: can something be done about that import -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdelibs/kde4 failing?
<maxb> Quintasan: Only by someone first fixing bug 579491
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 579491 in Bazaar Subversion Plugin "iter_changes on caching logwalker supports only one prefix (affected: 1, heat: 4)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579491
<shadeslayer> hi i would like to know if theres a way to make https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdelibs/kde4 work
<maxb> <Quintasan> james_w, wgrant, maxb: can something be done about that import -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdelibs/kde4 failing?
<maxb> <maxb> Quintasan: Only by someone first fixing bug 579491
<shadeslayer> ah..
<shadeslayer> i see Quintasan already asked :D
<wgrant> You two seem to come in pairs :P
<Quintasan> well, we want Project Neon to move since I figured out how to build Qt :P
<shadeslayer> wgrant: were trying to get project Neon up and working
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: wut, I'm the spokesperson for our project :P
<geser> wgrant: perhaps the idea is: if more people ask then it seems to be important and more likely to get fixed. would that work?
 * shadeslayer thought it was a collaborative effort :(
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yeah, but repeating the same sentence over again won't help :P
<yofel> well, let's increase the 'affects' count a bit in any case...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i didnt know you asked ^_^
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467466/
<shadeslayer> ok :P
<shadeslayer> btw how come gitorious.org is not recognized by LP?
<wgrant> Not recognised? In what sense?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: for eg. when i login with the LP open id , i get a warning saying that gitorious.org is not recognised by launchpad open sign in service
<wgrant> I don't know. Ubuntu/Launchpad SSO aren't actually part of Launchpad any more.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<wgrant> But it just means it's not been explicitly configured yet.
<wgrant> I don't know why it tells you that.
<mtaylor> spm: not still up are you?
<shadeslayer> merge packaging lp:~bzr/bzr/packaging << whats the role of the word 'packaging' here?
<shadeslayer> the first one...
<poolie> shadeslayer, is this in a build recipe?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> im trying it out for rekonq first.. so that i can work on kdelibs
<wgrant> shadeslayer: It gives the branch a name in the recipe. You can then say {revno:packaging} in the version string.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ok.. another question then,suppose im merging the 2 branches,and my packaging is in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rekonq/rekonq/rekonq-ubuntu/files
<shadeslayer> and im using merge packaging lp:~rekonq/rekonq/rekonq-ubuntu
<shadeslayer> would that work?
<wgrant> That should work, yes.
<wgrant> Assuming that the branches have a common ancestor.
<shadeslayer> common ancestor? :D
<wgrant> rekonq-ubuntu has to be based on the original branch.
<shadeslayer> theres no original branch
<wgrant> Hm?
<wgrant> You're merging the branch into something.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: this is the first import of rekonq packaging branch
<wgrant> shadeslayer: What is the base branch of your recipe?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: none...
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> you mean the initial code import
<wgrant> You can't merge into nothing.
<wgrant> After the initial recipe header line, there is a branch name.
<shadeslayer> ohhh.. one sec
<wgrant> Then you have subsequent directives like 'merge blah lp:blah'
<wgrant> The base branch is retrieved, then the directives are followed on top of that.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rekonq
<shadeslayer> rekonq-ubuntu is packaging and rekonq/trunk is base branch
<wgrant> So, that's not going to work.
<shadeslayer> ok.. why?
<wgrant> rekonq-ubuntu isn't based on trunk.
<wgrant> So there's no way to merge them.
<wgrant> rekonq-ubuntu appears to be the contents of the debian/ directory?
<shadeslayer> YES
<shadeslayer> sorry for the caps
<wgrant> Why isn't it a full branch, with an added debian/ directory?
<shadeslayer> you mean it should be a branch with a debian/ folder and then it should be used?
<wgrant> I think you should create a new branch of trunk and throw the debian/ directory in there.
<wgrant> That's pretty much how the Ubuntu packaging branches work.
<shadeslayer> ohh i see
<wgrant> So your packaging branch is a complete extracted Debian source package.
<wgrant> It has the application source, and it has the debian directory.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: lemme show you something
<mtaylor> shadeslayer: http://www.advogato.org/person/robertc/diary/130.html may be helpful
<shadeslayer> wgrant: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon
<shadeslayer> same thing there... we have qt-ubuntu and qt-trunk
<shadeslayer> uh.. qt-kde
<shadeslayer> so qt-kde is our intial import
<shadeslayer> and qt-ubuntu is our packaging branch
<wgrant> Is there a reason you've done in that way?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: you would have to ask Quintasan :D
<Quintasan> wgrant: well, if there is a debian/ directory inside a branch and nest requires a name of the dir
<Quintasan> so it would look like: ./debian/debian/control
<wgrant> Quintasan: Why not make the branch look like a source package?
<wgrant> Just a branch of trunk, but with the debian/ directory added.
<wgrant> Then a plain merge is all that's required; no nest.
<shadeslayer> btw is the {date} plugin now available in recipes ?
<Quintasan> wgrant: I don't get it, you want me to put debian/ to our kde-qt branch
<Quintasan> ?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: date was available all the time O_o
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<wgrant> Quintasan: No. In a branch of kde-qt.
<wgrant> Rather than having qt-ubuntu as a standalone branch, have it be based on qt-kde, but with the added debian/ directory.
<Quintasan> and how do I do that?
<wgrant> bzr branch qt-kde qt-ubuntu
<wgrant> cd qt-ubuntu
<wgrant> <copy in packaging>
<wgrant> bzr add
<wgrant> bzr ci -m "Add packaging."
<wgrant> bzr push
<shadeslayer> ill bbl
<Quintasan> wgrant: and how the daily build will handle this?
<wgrant> Quintasan: The recipe that's there at the moment is for this kind of model.
<wgrant> It won't work with the qt-ubuntu branch that's up there now.
<Quintasan> wgrant: http://pastebin.com/t9XE2wnv
<Quintasan> that's the recipe I used to generate qt-kde source tarball
<lool> Hey folks
<lool> I fucked up
<wgrant> Quintasan: Ah. I was looking at a recipe on LP, which has since been deleted.
<wgrant> Quintasan: Replace the third line with 'merge debian lp:~neon/project-neon/qt-ubuntu'.
<lool> I created a regular project and cant attach it to a project group now; I should have created it under the project group
<lool> Would some admin be able to fix that for me?
<wgrant> lool: Click 'Change details' on your project.
<lool> linaro-toolchain is the meta-project (group) and linaro-toolchain-misc is the project which should be attached to the group
<wgrant> Find the 'Part of' field.
<lool> wgrant: Gah, thakns
<lool> wgrant: worked fine
<Quintasan> wgrant: well no need to place debian/ intro source then?
<Quintasan> into*
<wgrant> Quintasan: debian/ will exist in qt-ubuntu. qt-kde won't have it. So you tell the recipe to merge qt-ubuntu into qt-kde.
<Quintasan> great
<wgrant> That way you get the latest code from qt-kde, and the debian/ directory from qt-ubuntu.
<Quintasan> bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified.
<Quintasan> wgrant: ^
<wgrant> Quintasan: Sounds like you didn't branch qt-ubuntu from qt-kde...
<ttx> from #openstack: <jonesy> you know, from an end-user perspective (someone looking for info or code for a project they're interested in), I've never liked launchpad, but I just did a merge proposal, and it was one of the easiest experiences I've had outside of maybe github.
<poolie> nice :)
<poolie> now let's fix the other bits
<wgrant> Well, some UI design might help...
<Quintasan> GRR
<Quintasan> wgrant: I have qt-kde (Qt source code) and qt-ubuntu (contains debian/) directories sitting in my home, doing bzr branch qt-kde qt-ubuntu = bzr: ERROR: Target directory "qt-ubuntu" already exists. and --use-existing-dir yields me error that qt-ubuntu is already a branch
<ocatacoo> I keep getting bug reports sent to me from launchpad and see no way to stop them or unsubscribe what should I do to unsubscribe from them
<Meths> Are you receiving updates on one bug or lots of bugs for a project?
<jelmer> ocatacoo: the last line of the email should explain why you are receiving the email.
<jtv> ocatacoo: there should be an explanation of how you're subscribed at the bottom of each email.
<ocatacoo> You received this bug notification because you are subscribed to
<ocatacoo> Hardware Certification.
<shadeslayer> thats why :)
<ocatacoo> but I am not subscribed
<shadeslayer> ocatacoo: un-subscribe from the h/w certification team/ML
<ocatacoo> thats not the bug kist but I am not subscribed to them either and not getting from the mailing list anyway
<Meths> ocatacoo: Have you been to https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardware-certification  to check what subscription options you get in the right-hand menu?
<shadeslayer> hi im getting this FBTFS with LP recipes http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52316355/buildlog.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> and i have no idea what it means... ive never seen that error before
<ocatacoo> it shows that I can subscribe
<maxb> shadeslayer: I believe it means recipe builds are completely broken on maverick owing to changes in the default package seeding which no longer include aptitude in the chroot
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<Quintasan> maxb: about that import bug, do you have someone working on it or you lack information?
<shadeslayer> maxb: how can we fix this?
<ocatacoo> hardware cert doesnt have a mailing list that I can find anyway
<maxb> Quintasan: You sound like you think I'm officially associated with Launchpad :-)  I'm not.
<maxb> shadeslayer: I've not looked into it in detail, but I imagine the proper fix is to fix pbuilder to not assume aptitude is part of the base chroto
<Quintasan> maxb: Well, you're running around answering everything, I assumed you are in some way :P
 * maxb afk
<jelmer> Quintasan: Hi
<Quintasan> jelmer: um, hello
<jelmer> Quintasan: what are you trying to do exactly?
<jelmer> Quintasan: it sounds like you're trying to clone a branch to a location where a branch already exists
<Quintasan> jelmer: doesn't matter now, I'm not going to copy 300mb source tree just to replace a nest line with merge
<Quintasan> not worth it
<ocatacoo> so where do I need to ask to unsubscribe?
<jtv> ocatacoo: gmb may be able to help
<ocatacoo> jtv, ? whatis gmb ?
<jelmer> Quintasan: I think "bzr join" does what you were looking for, if you ever need it later
<jelmer> ocatacoo: he's a Launchpad engineer, gmb is his nickname on IRC :-)
<jtv> ocatacoo: gmb is someone who may show up now that his name's been dropped :-)
<jelmer> shadeslayer: What is the related recipe?
<shadeslayer> jelmer: for rekonq?
<jelmer> shadeslayer: yeah - is that for which you just pasted the FTBS log?
<shadeslayer> yes one sec
<shadeslayer> jelmer: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rekonq
<shadeslayer> everything is there
<shadeslayer> rekonq-ubuntu is packaging branch
<bigjools> shadeslayer: you probably need to add a build-depend on aptitude
<abentley> bigjools, I don't think that will work, pbuilder satisfies those depends, so pbuilder will already be running before aptitude is installed.
<ocatacoo> jtv: I contacted him through launchpad , I just didnt want to file a bug because of something so trivial
<jelmer> abentley: it also should be up to the user to install aptitude because pbuilder happens to use it
<jelmer> has the dependency on aptitude in maverick perhaps been changed from Depends to Recommends?
<jelmer> the dependency of pbuilder on aptitude I mean
<jelmer> abentley, bigjools: Yeah, that looks like it:
<abentley> jelmer, pbuilder never had a dependency on aptitude, but aptitude used to be in base.
<jtv> ocatacoo: you can also file a question under Answers
<jtv> ocatacoo: if it turns out to be really a bug, the question can be turned into one—although of course usually that's not the case
<abentley> jelmer, the choice to use pbuilder is not the user's, so it shouldn't be up to the user to install aptitude.
<jelmer> abentley: It seems strange that it doesn't even recommend or suggest it even though it can generate scripts that use it.
<jelmer> abentley: Argh - that's what I meant to say, sorry
<jelmer> missing negation in that sentence
<abentley> jelmer, yes, bugs have been filed about the lack of a dependency.  However, when used as directed, AIUI, pbuilder's lack of a dependency is not a problem.
<ocatacoo> jtv: thank you I am sure that I just don't see something that I should , but I have looked , just obviously not in the right place...
<jelmer> abentley: ah, ok
<abentley> jelmer, because the scripts install aptitude in the chroot and then run scripts in the chroot.
<jelmer> abentley: Ahh, of course
<jelmer> abentley: Please ignore me :-)
<jtv> ocatacoo: it's not always easy with so many ways to get subscribed to something...  I do know for a fact that it must be some kind of direct subscription in your case.  If it were indirect (i.e. because you're a member of a team that's subscribed) then the message would say so.
<jtv> ocatacoo: you're not registered as a bug reporting contact or somesuch either?
<ocatacoo> not that I can see but ...?
<shadeslayer> btw any idea if the svn import plugin will be fixed?
<ocatacoo> Have a good day...
<maxb> Fixed in what way? the kdelibs thing?
<shadeslayer> maxb: yeah :(
<shadeslayer> were stalled for now
<maxb> I gave the bug number. You can look at the history of it there.
<maxb> Or maybe even try your hand at fixing it :-)
<shadeslayer> if only i knew python ^_^
<jelmer> I know how to fix it, I just haven't had the time to spend on doing so.
<shadeslayer> jelmer: oh please please please fix it :D
<shadeslayer> ill send you cookies
<jelmer> (-:
<shadeslayer> also.. pbuilder needs fixing :/
<shadeslayer> btw how come Quintasan's Qt build went through but not my build?
<jelmer> shadeslayer: Was he perhaps building for Lucid?
<shadeslayer> jelmer: nope..karmic build
<jelmer> shadeslayer: Ah, still.. karmic and lucid had aptitude in base, maverick doesn't
<shadeslayer> uh
<jelmer> IIUC
<shadeslayer> jelmer: s/karmic/maverick
<jelmer> shadeslayer: No idea then..
<jelmer> abentley: do you know perhaps?
<abentley> jelmer, know what?
<shadeslayer> abentley: why rekonq is FTBFS in maverick while Qt builds fine
<abentley> shadeslayer, not yet.  Can you give me some build URLs?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> abentley: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+recipe/rekonq-daily/+build/402
<shadeslayer> thats rekonq FTBFS
<shadeslayer> which is due to aptitude not being in the base ubuntu chroot
<shadeslayer> abentley: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52262923/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.project-neon-qt_1.0%2B1200~ppa1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> thats Qt being built fine
<abentley> shadeslayer, that looks like a binary build.
<shadeslayer> abentley: binary build? Quintasan ^^
<MTecknology> james_w: for being able to use 'run' I filed one and it was marked invalid - I'll add a bug for the latesttag
<james_w> MTecknology: thanks
<MTecknology> mthaddon: You renamed ninx to nginx but I still see "Bazaar branches of Ninx" :S
<mthaddon> MTecknology: ok, fixed
<sense> Could someone help me to merge the imported account 'sense-ubuntu' into 'sense'? I've tried several times, but it timed out each time. The latest Error ID is OOPS-1664ED1753. I need to merge before I can get my new email address to associate with my account.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1664ED1753
<MTecknology> mthaddon: was it just an easy to set variable?
<mthaddon> yep
<MTecknology> cool
<MTecknology> mthaddon: oh, that stuff was removed if you want to disable the other one :)
<mthaddon> MTecknology: ok, done
<maxb> Either the PPA publisher is getting slower or I'm getting more impatient
<bigjools> it's slower than it used to be :(
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<romaia> hello, who should I talk to about the ppa builder?
<romaia> two of my build seen to have entered a loop
<romaia> https://launchpad.net/~stoq-maintainers/+archive/unstable/+build/1885729
<romaia> kiko,  ^
<shadeslayer> romaia: entered a loop?
<shadeslayer> romaia: the one you posted just started
<romaia> shadeslayer, yes,
<shadeslayer> +building
<romaia> shadeslayer, try reloading the page.
<romaia> the time counter restarts a few times,
<romaia> than the status go back to queued
<romaia> it has been like for amount an hour.
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> its back to started 7 secs ago
<shadeslayer> something is wrong it seems
<romaia> https://launchpad.net/~stoq-maintainers/+archive/unstable/+build/1885704
<romaia> this one as well
<matsubara> StevenK, hey, could you take a look at the issue ^ please? anything wrong with the builder?
<shadeslayer> romaia: the second one seems to be fixed
<romaia> shadeslayer, yes.
<shadeslayer> and the first one is now building
<romaia> shadeslayer, any idea what happend?
<romaia> is it worth filling a bug?
<shadeslayer> romaia: a) temporary issue b) someone fixed it
<shadeslayer> romaia: nah...
<shadeslayer> but if it makes you feel good,go ahead :P
<romaia> if it happens again...
<romaia> maybe it has something to do with the fact that I pressed the force rebuild button.
<romaia> shadeslayer, thanks anyway
<shadeslayer> romaia: :D
<MTecknology> What's going on here?    bzr branch lp:~nginx/nginx/debian.mod_wsgi   bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nginx/ninx/0.8/".
<MTecknology> oh!
<MTecknology> lifeless: how can I unstack a branch?
<romaia> bzr reconfigure --unstacked
<MTecknology> thanks
 * MTecknology corsses fingers
<MTecknology> romaia: that's generating the same error - any ides how I can fix it - the project was renamed so the branch it was stacked on is gone
<romaia> MTecknology, sorry, no idea.
<romaia> I just know the unstacked commands since I use it quite often
<MTecknology> I rarely use it but was hoping that'd be the ticket - I suppose it need sot know what it's stacked against before it can unstack though
<MTecknology> Looks like the guys that can fix it are in a meeting
<MTecknology> mthaddon: when you're back from your meeting could you take a peak at this?
#launchpad 2010-07-23
<MTecknology> This may or may not be a bug in Launchpad.. I had some branches that were stacked against the development focus. When the name of the project changed, the branch that it was stacked against wasn't updated. So so I'm unable to pull the branch at all..
<MTecknology> kiko: how've you been?
<wgrant> It's arguably a bug.
<wgrant> You can go in with hitchhiker or an sftp client and change the stacked-on name.
<MTecknology> wgrant: how does an individual do that?
<wgrant> MTecknology: sudo apt-get install hitchhiker
<wgrant> hitchhiker lp:~path/to/branch
<wgrant> edit .bzr/branch/branch.conf
<wgrant> <change stacked_on_location>
<MTecknology> wgrant: .... woah
<wgrant> Hm?
<MTecknology> wgrant: weird
<MTecknology> wgrant: thanks :)
<wgrant> Weird, but effective.
<MTecknology> what does hitchhiker do?
<MTecknology> oh...
<MTecknology> Access locations using Bazaar transports
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> You could do the same thing with an sftp client, I guess.
<MTecknology> firefox is my sftp client
<MTecknology> either that or scp is the next closest :P
<mwhudson> lftp is an actually usable sftp client
<mwhudson> unlike, say, the command line program called 'sftp'
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> But hitchhiker is even easier.
<mwhudson> yeah
<mtaylor> hitchhiker ftw
<mtaylor> wgrant: however, I had no idea I could changed stacked on location so easily... will remember that for next time I royally screw things up
<mwhudson> i guess i'm biased towards lftp a bit because i spent ages making launchpad's sftp server work ok with a range of clients :-)
 * mtaylor likes hitchhiker because it understands lp: aliases
<wgrant> mtaylor: You can probably do the same thing through bzrlib, but this seems simpler.
<wgrant> And I know it works.
<mtaylor> yeah. I'm all for simple and works
<thumper> MTecknology: bug 377519
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 377519 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Stacked on location breaks if the stacked upon branch is renamed (affected: 4, heat: 17)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377519
<lfaraone> Is there a tool like "bts" for launchpad?
<wgrant> lfaraone: No. But someone could write one using launchpadlib.
<lfaraone> wgrant: you'd advise against writing one using mail and gpg? (which was my first idea)
<wgrant> lfaraone: Well, you could do that, I guess.
<wgrant> That would work offline, but that's the only benefit I can see.
<lfaraone> wgrant: but launchpadlib would be easier, you're right :)
<thumper> what is BTS?
<yofel> bug tracking system
 * thumper shakes his head
<lfaraone> thumper: part of devscripts, it interacts with the Debian BTS, which, as yofel said, is the bug tracking system.
<thumper> lfaraone: and here I was just thinking "well LP is a bug tracking system"
<lfaraone> thumper: I can say `bts retitle 544651 "I've fallen and I can't get up!"` and it'll send mail to the tracker taking that action.
<thumper> cool
<micahg> lfaraone: Debian BTS is a lot more open than LP is due to its prominence
<thumper> as wgrant said, launchpadlib would be good for that
<lfaraone> micahg: Debian BTS's way of operating benefits from being obtuse enough to ward off most uninteresting bug reports, you know, the ones from actual, like, users.
<micahg> lfaraone: exactly :_)
<lfaraone> although I have to say I really like the BTS's email interface.
<wgrant> lfaraone: Well, the discussion on debian-devel over the last couple of days portrays that as a feature.
<wgrant> (that users can't really file bugs)
<spm> really?
<yofel> I do consider that as a feature too
<lfaraone> wgrant: which, "How to make Debian more attractive..."? I just read through the entire thread and didn't see it.
<wgrant> lfaraone: Neil Williams' message from 16 or so hours ago, and a couple of replies slightly later.
<lfaraone> wgrant: "If users don't do that, there can hardly be complaints if those publicly discussed issues cause the removal of the package from Debian mirrors."?
<mwhudson> lfaraone: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2010/07/msg00475.html
<mwhudson> i guess
<lfaraone> ah
<MTecknology> thumper: yay
<MTecknology> so.. I get an email (4) telling me all 4 recipes built successfully
<MTecknology> and then 8 more telling me about pieces that failed
<MTecknology> 4 failed for amd64, 4 failed for i386
<bulldog98> hi @all
<bulldog98> I’m currently trying an recipe and the build process in maverick forgot to install the build-deps, is that a bug
<bulldog98> ?
<geser> bulldog98: does the log perhaps mention that aptitude was not found? if yes then it's sort of a known problem
<bulldog98> geser: I’ll check for that just a minute please
<bulldog98> geser: not it even doesn’t trys to install the build-deps
<bulldog98> here the log is: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rekonq/+recipe/rekonq-daily/+build/412/+files/buildlog.txt.gz
<geser> yep, near the end "/usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends: line 92: aptitude: command not found
<geser> that's the (known) problem, don't know if a bug exists for it
<wgrant> Bug 599102
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 599102 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Source build based on recipe targeting Maverick fails (affected: 2, heat: 24)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599102
<bulldog98> geser, wgrant: thanks for your help, I‘ll suscribe myself to that bug, so I’ll know when it’s fixed
<bulldog98> seems like it will maybe be fixed today: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/599102/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 599102 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Source build based on recipe targeting Maverick fails (affected: 2, heat: 24)" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> bulldog98: Very unlikely at this stage.
<bulldog98> wgrant: hm, it not that important, cause it’s the dev system, but I‘m on it ^^
<nae_> hello:
<nae_> I have ppa with the lattest development version  1.0.3 and I'd like to keep another more stable version as for now is 1.0 for this package ..
<nae_> question:  Can I upgrade to my current ppa the 1.0 version again and create another ppa for the devel version?
<bulldog98> nae_: you would have to purge the package in your PPA to upload an older version
<bulldog98> or you add an Epoche
<bulldog98> e.g. 1:1.0
<nae_> bulldog98: thanks ..
<wgrant> Be very, very wary about adding an epoch.
<wgrant> Ah, he's gone. Sad.
<falktx> hi guys
<falktx> all my ppa builds are failing
<falktx> is this normal?
<falktx> example:
<falktx> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid-latest/+build/1887049
<bigjools> falktx: that looks special.
<falktx> bigjools: really?
<falktx> bigjools: it's not a usual thing that is happening?
<bigjools> falktx: where special == broken
<falktx> oh
<bigjools> I've asked an admin to take a look
<falktx> thanks
<bigjools> but timezones are not in your favour
<wgrant> Hm, yeah, the internal NTP server looks broken :(
<falktx> no point of doing more uploads then
<falktx> is this something easy to fix?
<falktx> this doesn't happen for other ppas...
<falktx> oh it's happening after all
<falktx> all build from all ppas are failing
<bigjools> the NTP server was restarted
<falktx> bigjools: should I test it now?
<bigjools> yes
<falktx> ok, retrying the builds
<falktx> seems fixed
<falktx> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid-latest/+build/1887049
<falktx> confirming it is fixed, packages got build sucessfully
<FloSoft> hi
<FloSoft> im created a branch currently, when i try to upload my initial revisions, it says that it cant find the .bzr directory on the remote host, what am i doing wrong?
<FloSoft> i used: bzr init ; bzr add ... ; bzr commit -m "initial" ; bzr push lp:~...
<FloSoft> any ideas?
<candrea> FloSoft: try pushing with --use-existing-dir
<FloSoft> candrea: i already found it out, but thanks, perhaps it should be added to the "help" of launchpad
<candrea> FloSoft: bzr itself should have suggested you do to so
<FloSoft> candrea: yes but i tried to find a "non errorness" way
<FloSoft> because i thought, if i create a repository on lp, i can "normally" us it, not by using some obscure commandline switches
<lfaraone> If I send a gpg-signed mail to launchpad containing nothing other than a command, will the email be published in the tracker?
<geser> yes
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> why is the CoC signing is so convoluted!!
<geser> can you explain it little more?
<ActionParsnip> well it involves so many steps, plus I dont use email clients nor firefox so I am having a hard time decrypting the gpg mail which needs firegpg
<ActionParsnip> so all in all its a bit of a mess
<geser> have you a better idea how to prove that you're in control of that email address (from the key id) and the private key?
<ActionParsnip> i can send anyone a pre-ordained email from my account
<ActionParsnip> i would need my username and password for my email address to send that
<ActionParsnip> much much simpler
<ActionParsnip> might just ironically install firefox as I have no other option in an OS which promotes freedom of choice
<geser> and what prevents that someone other send that email in your name? email headers can be falsified
<ActionParsnip> many things can be falsfied, my girlfriend knows all my passwords and she could equally do this whole procedure
<ActionParsnip> masquerading as me
<beuno> so you should change your password
<ActionParsnip> beuno: thats not the point, the fact is that it can be falsified even if I play the stupid browser game. I dont mind her knowing my passwords and I know hers as we trust each other
<geser> sure but when she abuses that knowledge you have the trouble not her (it depends on how much you trust her)
<ActionParsnip> beuno: its what you et from 7 years together
<ActionParsnip> geser: its not happened in 7 years and we are very happy, the fact is she could, so the signature would be falsified
 * nhandler notes you can copy store the message as a file and use the gpg tool from a terminal to decrypt it
<ActionParsnip> see my point, the whole convoluted way of signing it is ridiculous
<ActionParsnip> and I'm sure less technical users than myself will get very confused with it all
<geser> it easier to trust someone who stands in front of you and you know for a certain amount of time instead of a person at the opposite side of the world where you don't even know if the used name is true
<ActionParsnip> geser: it can still be circumvented which is what you were saying, it can be falsified
<geser> true, nothing is perfect. It depends on how one makes it to break it. One has to find a balance between making it hard to falsify and ease of usage while one still trust the result.
<ActionParsnip> its ridiculously hard, i think I have about 3 keys now, not even sure of that
<ActionParsnip> nope, this is officially lame, I have 3 keys pending validation now
<ActionParsnip> how can I validate please, i've been trying for literally 45 mins
<ActionParsnip> ok i have an active key :D  can somebody please advise the next step...
<X3> you have to wait
<ActionParsnip> jesus, finally. only took an hour
<X3> ur lucky it only took that
<ActionParsnip> its all done and I am all signed
<X3> the instructions are clear it takes a long time
<ActionParsnip> thats more complicated than getting a british passport
<ActionParsnip> it didnt take long to process stuff, just the steps are so ridiculous
<X3> you wait until u want to compile and upload stuff to a ppa
<ActionParsnip> i just wanted to sign it, i dont compile
<X3> backport whatever
<ActionParsnip> seems to be part of the ubuntu member application though ;)
<beuno> to some extent the CoC is not meant to be a ToS people ignore, so adding some weight to the process isn't really that bad
<X3> ??
<X3> wait your saying that making something purpusefully difficult is good
<lfaraone> X3: that way it requires effort and thought, and hopefully, consideration of what is being signed.
<X3> ah I see
<X3> nerd only need apply
<X3> sorry this logic, does not compute
<X3> much of the linux is still imo shrouded in needless technicalities, whic only serve to hinder a process of transparency ubuntu so much preaches
<beuno-lunch> I am not saying to make it hard on purpose, I am saying that one positive aspect of it being in this state, is that it's a less lightweight process
<X3> you a polititian?
<X3> lol
<X3> the difficulty of something or how difficult a process is only serves to keep the regular folk in the dark, theres no benefit imo
<geser> I didn't have any technical difficulties with signing the CoC
<X3> nor I
<X3> but I aggree with actionparsnip its a jump trough hoops process needs revising and simplyfing
<geser> have you any ideas to simplify it without losing the little trust the current process gives?
<nhandler> I think the issue is less with the process of signing and more with the fact that a lot of the users having issues are simply unfamiliar with gpg and have never used a key or signed a doc like that before
<X3> you emplying that the current process makes "shady" ppl less likely to sign it?
<X3> or that a easier process mean that my signature is less worthy than "insert your trustworthy character name here"
<vadi2> Has anyone else who uses a mobile phone to check email noticed that lp emails for package rejection/acceptance don't have all of their titles fit into the screen size - and with the status being said at the end, you have to open each mail to see the status?
<X3> in fact not to mention Linux or ubuntu just for sake of argument google now requires a user to insert mobile phone nr in order to create account
<X3> vadi2 use opera browser on mobile
<vadi2> I use androids built-in gmail program, which works just fine
<vadi2> I find mobile gmail to be less steamlined :/
<X3> if it worked just fine why you complaining?
<X3> i use opera to access all sorts online and all emails subjects read just fine
<geser> X3: a really malicious user would have any technical (or moral) problems to sign the CoC
<vadi2> X3: Okay, thanks for your opinion :) in my case, the launchpad ppa package emails get ellipsified and the important part is gone
<X3> geser: dont think so specially a malicious user which would cover their tracks, this argument is not valid excuse
<geser> but I hope the chance that people who sign the CoC read it before signing is higher than compared to a webpage with a checkbox "Yes, I read the CoC" and an OK button
<X3> vady2: well you can but try a dif method
<X3> geser: I didnt read it
<X3> nor do I care what it says
<X3> i didnt want to be dead b4 I had sined it
<X3> in fact any ToC which waffles away I doubt 1% of peeps read it
<X3> all that txt is there to serve one purpose, to make sure that the ubuntu community is exempt of "your" actions
<geser> I don't really care if somebody reads the CoC or not as long as he doesn't complain afterwards that he didn't know what exactly he signed when he oversteps the CoC
<X3> hehe
<bigjools> PPAs are a free service provided at great expense.  I'd consider it common courtesty to read the CoC if nothing else.
<bigjools> courtesy, even
<X3> I admit I didnt read it, not for lack of consideration for the "FREE" service, in fact this is a two way door
<X3> my "FREE" tie also comes at a great expense, so any contribution I make should hopefully offset
<X3> *tie=time
<X3> if i wanted to remain a leecher I wouldnt have bothered
<X3> this apprent reasoning of morality behing a drawn out process only serves to abuse my already finite free time
<X3> anywho just wanted to say make it easier doesnt mean just have a checkbox at end of a webpage and im certainly not saying ignore security in favor of simpler processes
<X3> thankfully its a one off process
<X3> bigjools: no offense intended to anyone or to the service or people behind it specially the ones giving their free time to help
 * X3 fades away to bg
<romaia> any soyuz developers around?
<romaia> I am having some trouble with an loop in the builder.
<lfaraone> In the advanced bug search, I can search by subscriber. Can I search for packages which match a pattern that a person *isn't* subscribed to?
<lfaraone> X3: since you haven't read the CoC, I don't think you can make a judgement about what it says :)
<lfaraone> it's actually remarkably short IMHO. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<X3> it was never about what it says
<hyperair> X3: i think you spent far more time complaining about the CoC than you would have reading and signing it
<X3> again it was never about the CoC or the contents
<X3> it was about the whole process
<lfaraone> X3: "12:24  X3$ all that txt is there to serve one purpose, to make sure that the ubuntu community is exempt of "your" actions"
<X3> not the contents of the agreement
<lfaraone> that itself shows a complete misunderstanding of the document.
<X3> again its not about the document your nit picking, thx for input
<j^> hi, is it possible to use dpkg-source format 3.0 (bzr) in ppas?
<jenkins> hello can someone tell me how to aprove the imports here https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+imports?field.filter_extension=all&field.filter_status=all&start=0&batch=50 ? Our team admins can not do it.
<pindonga> hi, I have the following issue: I have my series registered with the trunk branch, and then I also have a branch called stable from which I do the releases, when I merge branches into trunk they get marked automatically as merged, but this does not happen if I merge into stable
<pindonga> is this normal behaviour?
<simulacrum> Why the heck I see deleted PPA in launchpad I don't want to see them anymore !! That why I deleted them!
<simulacrum> What can I do about this annoying fact ?
<micahg> simulacrum: was it empty?
<micahg> simulacrum: you can disable a PPA, but not delete AFAIK
<micahg> unless it was empty
<micahg> i.e. never used
<simulacrum> micahg: It was empty
<micahg> simulacrum: I think you need to file a request on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad to delete then
<simulacrum> omg
<simulacrum> this is crazy
<simulacrum> thanks anyway
#launchpad 2010-07-24
<bulldog98> hi
<bulldog98> what is the easyest way to let launchpad mirror an svn branch?
<lifeless> use a code import
<lifeless> documented on help.launchpad.net
<bulldog98> thanks lifeless
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: bzr-svn is currently crashy as hell
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Howso?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: the kdelibs incident
<wgrant> It might fail for the occasional branch.
<wgrant> But that doesn't mean it's "crashy as hell".
<wgrant> For the vast majority of repositories, it will work fine.
<nigelb> shadeslayer: worked perfectly for me when I've tried.
<shadeslayer> ok...
 * shadeslayer shuts up and goes to work on kdebase
<nigelb> heh
<shadeslayer> nigelb: had a nice chat with maco about our edu system last night ^_^
<nigelb> shadeslayer: heh, that sounds like fun
<shadeslayer> :P
<nigelb> must've been an eye openere
<shadeslayer> nigelb: http://groups.google.com/group/gsoc-india/browse_thread/thread/5c49e37f816e326b/be1af75c3b4a4886?lnk=gst&q=Plawan#be1af75c3b4a4886
<shadeslayer> we need a GSoC training center in india :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: not in -in? lets move this conversation there
<shadeslayer> ubuntu-in ?
<nigelb> yeah
<jelmer> shadeslayer: kdelibs bzr-svn imports have never worked in the default mode
<jelmer> shadeslayer: you can work around it by disabling the cache
<shadeslayer> 0_i
<shadeslayer> jelmer: cache?
<jelmer> shadeslayer, bzr-svn uses a cache of the "svn log" output of a repository
<jelmer> that cache breaks for the KDE repo because of its unusual layout
<jelmer> shadeslayer: set "use-cache = False" for the relevant section in ~/.bazaar/subversion.conf to disable it
<shadeslayer> ok.. so how do i disable it while importing it on LP ?
 * shadeslayer does looky
<jelmer> you can't disable it for Launchpad imports
<shadeslayer> jelmer: thats a problem then.. :P
<shadeslayer> were importing kdelibs on LP so that we can use daily builds
<shadeslayer> jelmer: is it not possible to fix it in LP ? ;(
<shadeslayer> uh... :(
<jelmer> shadeslayer: It requires the bzr-svn bug to be fixed first.
<shadeslayer> yeah.. i know...
<shadeslayer> i wonder when it will be fixed.. since i know no python :(
<jelmer> it's on my list of things to work on but unfortunately there's more bugs that need fixing :-/
<CKDevelop> hello all
<shadeslayer> jelmer: ok.. i guess we will have to wait some time.. thats all
<rioch> how do I create an extra branch just for translations?
<rioch> also, my import queue has translations waiting to be imported ("needs review") but I cannot approve them.
<rioch> anyone there?
<rioch> ah ok they are importing automatically, just my impatience :)
<rioch> When I create a bazaar branch for translations, do I need to put anything in it, or will automatic sync do everything for me?
<wgrant> rioch: You should generally have it start as a branch of your trunk.
<wgrant> That way you can merge it back in regularly.
<rioch> so if I have my trunk locally, can I just push it to the translations branch (to set it up)
<wgrant> You could, yes.
<rioch> I created the branch in launchpad first. It tells me to use --use-existing-dir. Is that correct?
<lifeless> yes
<rioch> It seems to have worked. It says: Created new stacked branch referring to /~juan-black/prioritise/trunk.
<rioch> What does it mean by stacked branch?
<wgrant> rioch: It means that your new branch is sharing revision data with trunk. So you only have to upload revisions that are new in your branch -- not the whole lot of revisions that are also in trunk.
<rioch> ok. so, I have my trunk, which launchpad imports my .pot and .po files from. I have my translations branch which launchpad is set to export to. When I release (or whatever), I can just merge the translations branch with, for example, the trunk.
<rioch> I suppose I have to make sure I merge my translations before updating them?
<treaves> Is there a way to add a status in Launchpad?  The selection available by default isn't that great.
<Meths> Is launchpad having any issues at the moment?  I have a 15 minute old email approval for a merge proposal that isn't reflected in the active reviews.
<Meths> nm
<davidsansome> first time uploading to a PPA so forgive me if this is a stupid question... I'm getting this error after the package is built: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52435432/vtFbUWD7MKDIBCrWFzCukWbLKeW.txt , on this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~me-davidsansome/+archive/clementine-dev
<agruman> what is the meaning of the "publish" flag (what difference would it have on my ppa if i disabled it)? I seem unable to locate any better explanation than the statement below the box.
<treaves>  foreach
<treaves> (oops)
<maxb> agruman: it controls whether the bit of laumchpad which copies files from its internal file store to where they can actually be downloaded acts on your ppa or not
<maxb> basically you never want to turn it off, and it shouldn't be presented to users
<agruman> maxb, ah thanks, then thats why "apt-get XX mypackage" gives me no results :)
<BlackZ> lamont: (or any other build daemon maintainer), could you please take a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/4:3.3.4-1/+build/1888704 ? seems the build will never start, and the time is not real, e.g. if you see "Started 24 seconds ago" and you refresh the page you could see something like "Started 11 seconds ago" without any build progress. Also, after few time it will re-start the build due to the newly "needs building" to do
<BlackZ> and anything will never be built
<BlackZ> nevermind, it has been built, maybe it was a temporary problem
#launchpad 2010-07-25
<wgrant> BlackZ: Do you recall which builder it was repeatedly not-quite-building on?
<wgrant> BlackZ: That generally indicates that the builder is subtly broken, and needs a bit of poking.
<BlackZ> wgrant: vernadsky
<wgrant> OK, that's less likely.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<BlackZ> wgrant: but IIRC this is happening with other i386 buildd too
<wgrant> It'll need someone to look at logs.
<wgrant> Since they're real buildds, not virtual ones.
<BlackZ> wgrant: it happened with other builds too
<BlackZ> but they're succesfully built now
<wgrant> Yeah, it'll just take a few tries to dispatch.
<BlackZ> wgrant: this is happening with palmer too
<wgrant> They're both eventually building something successfully, though.
<wgrant> This is concerning.
<wgrant> And they're now both looping.
<wgrant> I'd expect this from virtual builders, not physical ones.
<BlackZ> wgrant: if you want to take a look, it's happening with other packages as well
<BlackZ> (right now)
<wgrant> Yes...
<wgrant> Odd.
<BlackZ> wgrant: I will ping someone from the build daemon maintainers team Monday
<wgrant> This is pretty much a lamont thing. Or potentially a Soyuz thing, in which case I'll get someone to look at the logs on Monday.
<lamont> wgrant: iirc, there's a karmic build (superseded 9+months ago) that's trying to dispatch, and aborting the run
<lamont> but I'm not here right now.
<lamont> and have nfc how to kill that build either...
<lamont> wgrant: and I'm on holiday thru 3 august, only passing through here infrequently
<wgrant> lamont: Ah, OK.
<wgrant> lamont: I might convince Soyuz people to look at logs on Monday and get that destroyed...
<lamont> but yeah, someone should work out the sql to kill that errant build
<lamont> please
<wgrant> Although it will be irrelevant soon, since the buildd-manager rewrite actually WORKS.
<lamont> yay
<lamont> this will be a thing most wonderful
<wgrant> It's even almost properly asynchronous.
<weedar> Do many packages for Ubuntu get automatically fetched from Debian and have no real Ubuntu-maintainer? Also, would lots of "Ubuntu Archive Auto-Sync" changelog entries imply this or is there another reason for such behaviour?
<wgrant> weedar: That's more of an #ubuntu-devel question.
<wgrant> But yes, most Ubuntu packages are synced without changes from Debian.
<weedar> wgrant: Thanks for the tip, and for the answer :)
<ripps> what's this? I see two armel ppa builders. Is there any way for us to use them?
<wgrant> ripps: No. They're only for internal Canonical projects.
<ripps> :)
<ripps> woops, I meant :(
<wgrant> ripps: They're not actually virtualized, so it's not safe.
<wgrant> Plus they're slow.
<micahg> lifeless: is oops no longer appropriate as a tag (i.e., I should just use timeout)?
<lifeless> micahg: Ursinha told me that its either oops or timeout : oops for oops that are not timeouts, timeout for oops that are timeouts
<lifeless> micahg: I lolled a little earlier today when I found a bug she filed tagged oops timeout :)
<micahg> lifeless: ah, ok, should I just guess as to which one is correct in my case and you people will fix?
<lifeless> if it sits around for 10 seconds and then fails
<lifeless> mark it timeout :)
<micahg> k
<lifeless> if you aren't sure, tag both, or neither. Totally fine any which way.
<sjamaan> Does anyone have an idea what could be the cause of this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52478681/peter-bex-chamilo-chamilo-classic-hg-mirror.log ?
<agruman> i have a source package which produces multiple binary packages, some with Arch: all and some with Arch: i386, amd64. Now when i removed i386 from all "non-all" the all wont be built (did this since the i386 build is broken and i currently only need Arch: all, and Arch: amd64 built). Is "Arch: all" dependent on i386 or something? If so i think it would be a bug when i dont have any "Arch: i386" at all currently.
<wgrant> agruman: Arch: all is produced by the i386 build.
<agruman> wgrant, ah, but what if there are no i386 at all present? Shouldnt they be built then by some other target>
<wgrant> agruman: Possibly. But a lack of an i386 build is probably a bug.
<sjamaan> heh!
<agruman> well, since my i386 is broken, the all targets wont be built at all untill that is fixed, and even though the amd64 works its unusable since the all targets are missing ...
<agruman> i suppose i could replace all with amd64 or something though
<wgrant> You could.
<wgrant> But it seems odd that the i386 build would be broken, while amd64 would work...
<agruman> but how would a target which has some special pkgs for amd64 and the rest as all work? Seems that "all" would not be built?
<agruman> wgrant, well there are somewhat large differences between the two, and the problem is upstream.
<agruman> wgrant, thanks alot for the help.
<winstonw> hey how do i remove an account
<wgrant> winstonw: Go to your user page, click 'Change details', and then scroll down to the bottom.
<winstonw> I deactivated my account, when will I be able to create a new account with the same email (it keeps on sending me an email suggesting I just forgot my password)
<poolie> winstonw, why don't you just reactivate your account?
<winstonw> poolie: i don't want that username
<lifeless> winstonw: so reclaim it and then rename it ?
<winstonw> oh, if i were to reclaim it, how do i go about changing the username
<lifeless> in your account page
<lifeless> there is an edit icon, you can just change it
<winstonw> how do i reclaim an account?
<winstonw> i didn't see an option to reclaim an account
<micahg> hi, it seems like my project got deleted?
<micahg> I created a project to triage Ubuntu Mozilla PPA bugs (ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs), but it no longer exists
<drubin> Hi I am trying to get a persons email addresses from the "person" object and I seem to be failing. I must be using the wrong attribute but I can't find which one it should be https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#email_address but how do you get that from  https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#person
<mwhudson> drubin: it's person.preferredemail.emailaddress at the python level, not sure about the api
<drubin> mwhudson: that is exactly what I want. Thanks.
<drubin> on the python level is there a way to get a list of email addresses? I am trying to compare these with out Mailing list.
<micahg> mwhudson: I seem to have a project that was deleted, can it be restored?
<mwhudson> micahg: what was the project?
<micahg> mwhudson: ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs
<micahg> mwhudson: I got an email about a license, but I didn't think anyone would do anything based on the content
<mwhudson> micahg: i think that's why it was disabled, but it all seems to have happened rather fast
<mwhudson> micahg: i can re-enable it for you if you promise to make your mind up soon :)
<micahg> mwhudson: about a license?  what do I use?
<mwhudson> yes
<micahg> mwhudson: k, I'
<micahg> ll just use the Ubuntu and Mozilla licenses
<mwhudson> micahg: it's back
<micahg> mwhudson: thanks
 * micahg should've selected other open source not idk
#launchpad 2011-07-18
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: 0.8.8 as such a label may never get into natty as shown in the package page, but the *proposed* 0.7.2-0ubuntu6.1 seems to be somewhat equivalent to 0.8.8 (that is, it at least contains a fix from, if not being itself, the 0.8.8)
<RenatoSilva> btw isn't proposed supposed to be 7 days, that one is there for 6 weeks
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: I would hope that there was a larger diff between 0.7.2 and 0.8.8 than the 1KiB diff in -proposed.
<wgrant> 7 days assuming adequate testing is carried out, yes.
<RenatoSilva> yeah so likely seems a backport from 0.8.8 (well, just like someone said in the bug)
<lifeless> -> #ubuntu-motu please
<RenatoSilva> ok thanks all
<jk-> hey all
<poolie> hi jk
<jk-> heya poolie
<jk-> I have a question about the LP API
<poolie> sure
<jk-> are bug nominations specific to a bug target?
<poolie> i think they're specific to a bugtask
<wgrant> Sort of.
<wgrant> Nominations are for a bug and a series.
<jk-> ok
<wgrant> So say you have tasks for two Ubuntu source packages.
<wgrant> You can't nominate just one of them.
<jk-> yup, ok.
<jk-> (context: given a bug, I'd like to find out when it was fixed in a specific distroseries)
<wgrant> Ah. You don't want to look for the nomination, then.
<jk-> ok
<wgrant> You'll want to look at the series-specific tasks, of which there will be one for each source package.
<jk-> hang on, I'll grab some examples
<lifeless> poolie - oddly, nominations are in their own table
<lifeless> a request to make a task
<lifeless> rather than a task in state 'requested'
<poolie> huh
<poolie> today i learned.
<jk-> so for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/663442 , isn't the maverick-specific data in the nomination, rather than the task?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 663442 in linux (Ubuntu) "S3 resume fails to restore video on Intel Sandybridge platforms" [High,Fix released]
<wgrant> jk-: No.
<wgrant> jk-: A nomination is, as lifeless says, a request to make a task.
<jk-> wgrant: ahhh, gotchya.
<wgrant> jk-: You can't see the nomination there, since it's been approved and the task has been created.
<poolie> jk, that's an actual task, not a nomination
<lifeless> I would like to refactor nominations into actual tasks
<lifeless> only needs one more status + one date column
<wgrant> jk-: Those are package-specific. The UI doesn't show the name, as they're shown as subordinate to the non-series task.
<jk-> ok, so what differentiates that from the "Linux (Ubuntu)" task? just that the target is a distroseries?
<wgrant> Right.
<lifeless> and would avoid issues with task retargeting and so forth
<wgrant> jk-: Well.
<wgrant> jk-: The target is a source_package, not a distribution_source_package
<wgrant> jk-: (source_package should really be named distro_series_source_package)
<jk-> riiiight
<wgrant> But 2005 was a while ago :(
<jk-> :)
<jk-> so, to check for stuff that needed to be fixed in maverick, I need to:
<jk-> iterate over the tasks, finding ones that are distribution_source_packages
<jk-> then for those, find the one that is for $series
<lifeless> in the API ?
<lifeless> iterate over all the targets
<lifeless> *tasks*
<lifeless> then look at the target_links IIRC
<jk-> hm, it seems that the #distribution_source_packages are non-series specific (eg "/1.0/ubuntu/+source/linux"), whereas the #source_package is for a particular series (eg "/1.0/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux")
<jk-> so the #source_package is what I want then.
<StevenK> That was what wgrant said
<jk-> ah, yep
 * jk- misread
<jk-> awesome, thanks.
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jk-> hmm, natty hasn't been released? : https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/natty (datereleased == None)
<henninge> jk-: looks like the Ubuntu people forgot to set that when they released natty
<jk-> meta: is there a better way to check if it has been released?
<maxb> You could use the meta-release file
<maxb> Which  is what update-manager uses to know whether to offer you a distribution upgrade
<maxb> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<wgrant> jk-: Check the status field.
<wgrant> "Current Stable Release", "Supported" and "Obsolete" are the three released statuses.
<jk-> wgrant: cool, so they're well defined then?
<wgrant> jk-: They're enum values, not free-form text, and they haven't changed in several years. So they should do.
<jk-> ah yep, it's in the service definition.
<jk-> wgrant: cool, thanks again.
<mrevell> Hi
<dpm> hi henninge, I'm trying to change some settings in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-panel/+pots/gnome-panel-3.0/+admin, and I keep getting a "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. ", "Please try again" page. Is LP down?
<poolie> dpm really, wfm?
<dpm> poolie, which settings did you change on that page?
<henninge> dpm: I am not aware of an outage
<dpm> I keep getting that page
<poolie> dpm: oh sorry, i misread, i didn't change anything
<poolie> so you can load it, but submitting gets that error?
<poolie> that's interesting, in a bad way
<dpm> exactly
<henninge> dpm: what did you want to change?
<dpm> so here are the steps to reproduce it for me
<dpm> 1. Go to  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-panel/+pots/gnome-panel-3.0/+admin
<dpm> 2. Change 'Series (Optional)' to 'old-lp-translations/deleted-templates'
<dpm> 3. Change 'Series' to (no value)
<dpm> 4. Press the 'Change' button
<dpm> Then I get the "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. ", "Please try again" page
<dpm> henninge, ^
<henninge> dpm: you need to remove the sourcepacakge, too.
<henninge> dpm: I just did it ...
<henninge> dpm: https://translations.launchpad.net/old-lp-translations/deleted-templates/+pots/gnome-panel-3.0/+admin
<dpm> henninge, oh, so it's just a case of an extremely misleading error message?
<henninge> dpm: well, you should at least get an oops.
<henninge> I am sure it is one of our assertions that is being triggered.
<henninge> dpm: can you please file a bug about that?
<henninge> Although I don't give it much chance of being fixed soon ...
<wgrant> dpm: Have you done this sort of thing recently?
<dpm> henninge, in that case, I'll add it to my todo list, but won't file it now
<dpm> henninge, but thanks for your help! :)
<dpm> wgrant, I'm not sure I understand the question. If you mean when I experienced this, it was just now, before I reported it on the channel
<wgrant> dpm: Have you done similar things in, say, the last few weeks?
<dpm> wgrant, I've done similar things (i.e. changing template settings), but not changing this same particular set of settings on a template lately
<wgrant> Ah, this isn't a regression after all.
<wgrant> I ran into this a few months ago.
<wgrant> (just found the appserver logs to confirm it is the same thing)
<wgrant> Let me see if there's a bug...
<dpm> thanks wgrant
<dpm> I'd like to enable translations upstream imports sharing for this particular source package (gnome-panel), but the VCS imports keep failing and have been disabled: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnome-panel/master - what's the procedure to get them looked at and possibli fixed, is commenting it here enough?
<henninge> dpm: looking at the import log there seems to be a bug ...
<henninge> dpm: so in this case it may be a matter of filing a bug
<dpm> henninge, ok, happy to do so, but against which project?
<henninge> the failure occurs in bzrlib but I am not sure if that is where the bug is
<henninge> yeah, I am wondering, too.
<henninge> dpm: probably bzrlib
<wgrant> Two bugs.
<henninge> or that
<wgrant> launchpad isn't setting up bzrlib properly, so it's trying to write to non-existent self.stderr.
<wgrant> And there's probably another bug that we can't see, because it's failing to write it to the non-existent self.stderr.
<dpm> ok, thanks henninge and wgrant
<artnay> is there any way to list the most recent translatable projects on LP? via url?
<wgrant> dpm, henninge: Bug #812176
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 812176 in Launchpad itself "Exceptions in LaunchpadBrowserPublication.afterCall's commit are not handled" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812176
<poolie> i think there's an existing bug for the stderr thing
<dpm> oh, thanks wgrant
<poolie> artnay: not as far as i know
<poolie> that would be perhaps more useful than showing them all in order
<poolie> s//alphabetical
<poolie> though, i don't know if "most recent" is really optimal either
<dpm> wgrant, poolie, ok, I've filed bug 812184 for the imports, and a separate one (referenced on the first) for bzrlib
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 812184 in Launchpad itself "VCS imports fail trying to write to stderr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812184
<poolie> it's 808035 i think?
<wgrant> Bug #808035
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 808035 in Launchpad itself "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'write' during git import" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808035
<wgrant> Yes.
<poolie> i duped it
<wgrant> Thanks.
<Daviey> Hey.. does anyone know when we can expect the 'sync package' button/API support to land?
<henninge> Daviey: is there  a bug for it?
<wgrant> There's a Red Squad for it.
<lifeless> Daviey: you mean the existing syncSource API call ?
<lifeless> Daviey: or something different ?
<Daviey> lifeless: i have NFI.. i just want a pretty button :)
<lifeless> what do you want it to do?
<Daviey> lifeless: sync from Debian to Ubuntu development series.
<lifeless> Daviey: thats not coming
<wgrant> lifeless: It is.
<lifeless> wgrant: I thought the debian -> ubuntu special changes were out of scope
<wgrant> Special changes?
<lifeless> maintainer -> X-Orig-Maintainer
<Daviey> ah ha! bug #771341
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 771341 in Launchpad itself "Distro uploaders cannot do syncs from other distros" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771341
<wgrant> That's done by pkgbinarymangler.
<wgrant> Not the sources.
<wgrant> The .dsc is copied over verbatim.
<lifeless> oh cool
<lifeless> this is excellent the
<lifeless> n
<wgrant> Yes :)
<Daviey> wgrant: Do you know of progress?
<wgrant> Daviey: bigjools' squad is working on it.
<wgrant> It's mostly implemented.
 * Daviey holds out for bigjools.  Thanks.
<wgrant> Mostly just needs tweaks, testing, polish, and enablement.
<wgrant> I believe.
<bigjools> moreover, it needs careful QA by someone special
<Daviey> bigjools: 'special' can be read two ways.. Someone smart or someone 'special'. :)
<bigjools> Daviey: if the latter I'd say spethial
<Daviey> :)
<mantiena> Hi all, I have a problem with launchpad recipes - recipe with quilt patch doesn't build :(
<mantiena> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75428258/buildlog.txt.gz
<mantiena> Patch debian/link-against-needed-libs.diff does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f)
<mantiena> make: *** [unpatch] Error 1
<mantiena> I've tested on my computer (Ubuntu 10.04) and this patch does apply and unapply without errors
<mantiena> guest@vitas-linux:~/Desktop/recipe-1.8~svn20110718-0$ QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches quilt --quiltrc /dev/null push -a
<mantiena> Applying patch debian/link-against-needed-libs.diff
<mantiena> patching file source/Irrlicht/Makefile
<mantiena> Now at patch debian/link-against-needed-libs.diff
<mantiena> guest@vitas-linux:~/Desktop/recipe-1.8~svn20110718-0$ QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches quilt --quiltrc /dev/null pop -a -R
<mantiena> Removing patch debian/link-against-needed-libs.diff
<mantiena> Restoring source/Irrlicht/Makefile
<mantiena> No patches applied
<dpm> henninge, do you know why no templates are being imported on https://translations.launchpad.net/evolution-indicator ?
<mantiena> henninge: could you tell me who can help with launchpad recipes? it seems there is a bug in bzr-builder :(
<henninge> mantiena: wgrant and bigjools are two candidates
<henninge> dpm: looking
<henninge> dpm: My memory might be wrong but I am pretty sure you need to configure the template import from the branch for templates to be built.
<dpm> henninge, they are configured there: https://translations.launchpad.net/evolution-indicator/0.1, hence the question
<mantiena> wgrant: hi, are you online?
<henninge> dpm: oh, I was looking at tunk
<henninge> trunk
<dpm> ah, I see. Sorry, I should have been more detailed. I've enabled imports in trunk now too, but IIRC, the imports were already enabled on 0.1, so I thought it was not a matter of having to wait for the templates to be generated
<mantiena> bigjools: Hi, are you online?
<henninge> dpm: I have no answer atm. I have looked at different projects right now and could not verify that any templates are being built.
<henninge> dpm: I have to go afk now but will be back later
<henninge> false alarm ...
<mantiena> henninge: it seems  wgrant and bigjools are offline :(
<StevenK> mantiena: I suspect the build process is assuming the patches are applied when it runs clean
<henninge> StevenK!
<henninge> ;-)
 * StevenK waves his arm. I am not the Soyuz developer you are looking for.
<henninge> StevenK: which one am I looking for?
<henninge> ;-)
<StevenK> Haha
<mantiena> StevenK: AFAIK they are applied - see line Applying patch debian/link-against-needed-libs.diff in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75428258/buildlog.txt.gz
<StevenK> Yes, I'm reading it.
<StevenK> Hm, damn quilt.
<StevenK> Odd.
<Daviey> mantiena: where is the recipe?
<mantiena> StevenK: maybe you know where is the problem? Maybe I should use dpatch or something instead of quilt?
<StevenK> I'm having a closer look
<mantiena> Daviey: https://code.launchpad.net/~baltix/+recipe/irrlicht-svn
<mantiena> I've created a question about this problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165193
<Daviey> mantiena: I don't know if it's related, but it's not convention to have debian/patches/debian/*.patch
<Daviey> mantiena: try debian/patches/*.patch
<Daviey> mantiena: Also, touching quilt in debian/rules with a deb src 3 (quilt) package?
<mantiena> Daviey: original irrlicht libraries from Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty" has debian/patches/debian/* , see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/irrlicht/natty/files/head:/debian/patches
<artnay> poolie: ok, thanks anyway. it's true projects could be sorted in many more meaningful ways than they are now (alphabetical)
<mantiena> StevenK: I've created a question about this problem, please answer there: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165193
<mantiena> I've unstable internet connection and often get disconnected from IRC :(
<henninge> adeuring: Can you take over, please? ;-)
<adeuring> henninge-lunch: sure
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<artnay> poolie: I created bug #812243
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 812243 in Launchpad itself "Allow translatable projects to be sorted in more versatile ways" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812243
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring, benji | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mantiena> wgrant: could you tell me is it launchpad recipe building bug or not? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165193
<mrevell> Hey nigelb!
<nigelb> mrevell: Hey
<nigelb> mrevell: I'm still at work :(
<mrevell> nigelb, Do you think you'll be available at some point in the next three hours?
<nigelb> mrevell: That's for sure. I can ping you as soon as I'm home
<mrevell> nigelb, Great, thanks :)
<mantiena> bigjools: could you tell me is it launchpad recipe building bug or not? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165193
<bigjools> mantiena: I don;t know
<bigjools> it's either a bzr recipe builder bug or a package problem
<deryck> adeuring, it's my turn on IRC. :)
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck, benji | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<deryck> benji, are you still doing IRC duties, or just your name left from Friday?
<benji> deryck: I forgot it wasn't my week.  I'll take my name off.
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<deryck> benji, ok, no worries.
<mantiena> Why today building packages takes very long time? I should wait 4-10 hours before build starts :( See https://code.launchpad.net/~baltix/+archive/ppa/+build/2632455
<mantiena> Maybe some builders are stopped again?
<bigjools> some are stopped, yes
<mantiena> bigjools: maybe you can start these stopped builders ?
<bigjools> mantiena: they are in use elsewhere, you will have to be patient
<jo-erlend> uhm. I'm trying to add an ssh key and remove an email address from my launchpad account. But I can't figure out how. It lets me change my name, username and picture, but nothing else, it seems. How ..?
<deryck> jo-erlend, there should be an edit icon next to "ssh keys" on your lp page.  Do you see that?
<deryck> jo-erlend, likewise for email
<jo-erlend> deryck, there is no icon there.
<deryck> jo-erlend, are you on Firefox with ati card by any chance?
<jo-erlend> deryck, I am.
<deryck> jo-erlend, yeah, this is a known, nasty bug.  the sprite file is not loaded for you.
<jo-erlend> what the... Are you seriously telling me that the webpage doesn't work properly because of which VGA I'm using in a certain browser? :)
<deryck> jo-erlend, so append +editpgpkeys or +editemails to your ~name url to get to these pages.
<deryck> jo-erlend, and yes, that's what I'm saying :)  The file is too large for your browser/graphics card combination/
<deryck> jo-erlend, oddly enough, any another browser and your card will work fine ;) :)
<jo-erlend> deryck, yes, but what I want to do is to add an ssh key. +edutsshkeys doesn't seem to work.
<jo-erlend> +editsshkeys...
<deryck> jo-erlend, you don't have a text box on that page to add the public key?
<deryck> jo-erlend, you can try https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys to make sure you're getting to the right page, too.
<jo-erlend> deryck, http://ubuntuone.com/p/157C/
<deryck> jo-erlend, that's your page.  did you follow the link I pasted to the +editsshkeys page?
<jo-erlend> yes, and there I'm able to paste my key. I don't understand why I can't simply choose and upload the file, but..
<maxb> jo-erlend: I guess it's just convention, most codehosting projects I've seen handle ssh keys that way
<maxb> It may also be to avoid people uploading multi-key authorized_keys files without thinking
<maujhsn> Can a newly issue PGP key issued by launchpad.net via gmail be cut & pasted in gnome terminal to be decrypted?
<maujhsn> Anybody willing to give it a shot?
<and`> wgrant, hey! I had a talk with you a few weeks ago about my openID login issue. I've submitted a ticket but never got a response, plus my login is still available for my old unregistered e-mail. Do you have any suggestion on how I can move forward?
<deryck> abentley, hey man.  pitching to you for IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> deryck: okay.
<mrjazzcat> rmriches: abentley appears to be the current support contact
<mrjazzcat> rmriches, abentley.  Robert works with us on an OEM project (not to be named here).  But, he can't get logged in anymore.
<abentley> mrjazzcat: openid login issues are ISD.  Let me see if I can find the right contact.
<mrjazzcat> abentley: Thanks.
<ToyKeeper> rmriches: Login issues?  (PM)
<abentley> mrjazzcat, rmriches: ToyKeeper can look into this issue.
<mrjazzcat> ToyKeeper: So, rmriches has not been able to login to LP.  He works on on OEM project with us.  He mentioned that he tried a password reset, but never received the confirmation email.  He checked his spam filter.
<ToyKeeper> mrjazzcat: Already resolved.
<mrjazzcat> abentley: Thanks for your help, Aaron
<mrjazzcat> ToyKeeper: Thank you.
<abentley> mrjazzcat: np.
<ToyKeeper> ... and two bugs to file to keep his issue from happening again.
<abentley> ToyKeeper: thanks.
<ToyKeeper> (LP addresses easily get out of sync with SSO addresses, and SSO returns the same html regardless of whether an account exists, to avoid revealing account data)
<ToyKeeper> I heard someone talking about LP/SSO sync issues a while ago...  any idea who might be working on that?
<abentley> ToyKeeper: No, I don't know who would be working on that.  (I searched and found your "RFA: fixing login.launchpad.net" email.)
<ToyKeeper> I don't remember who was talking about it.  :(
<ToyKeeper> That's okay though.  I can make a new bug and dupe it if an older one shows up.
<Jordan_U> How should I report spam / spammers? Specifically: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~airmax ( Viagra spam on https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/man-db/+bug/411534 Phishing scam on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/378333 and many more ).
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 411534 in man-db (Debian) "modprobe.conf man page has invalid symlink" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 378333 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "gnome-sound-recorder: "Record from input" doesn't show all available inputs" [Low,Confirmed]
<abentley> Jordan_U: file a Question against Launchpad.
<Jordan_U> abentley: About how to report spammers or as a way to report spammers?
<abentley> Jordan_U: as a way to report spammers.
<Jordan_U> abentley: Thanks. Will do.
<wgrant> ToyKeeper: Around?
<ToyKeeper> wgrant: Sorry, was distracted.  What's up?
<wgrant> ToyKeeper: and` submitted an SSO support ticket a few weeks ago, and apparently never got a response.
<and`> ToyKeeper, I am here if you need details.
<and`> wgrant, thanks:)
<wgrant> It seems it was the 11th of June.
<ToyKeeper> I think most of those go to the global support & services team.
<ToyKeeper> At least, if you use the support link at the bottom of login.(launchpad.net|ubuntu.com).
<wgrant> ToyKeeper: How would and` best go about following that up?
<ToyKeeper> I found the ticket.  It seems jpds handled it, but I don't see many details about it.
<wgrant> ToyKeeper: Regarding the sync issues, nobody is working on that. There's not much we can do from our end.
<wgrant> ToyKeeper: It's not clear if there is a solution to the issue.
<wgrant> We only ever get the primary email address from SSO.
<ToyKeeper> wgrant, and`: I'll see if I can figure out what happened on the server, and bug jpds to see why he closed it without a response.
<wgrant> ToyKeeper: Thanks.
<and`> ToyKeeper, awesome, thank you
<ToyKeeper> wgrant: Yes, I suspect it would require an openID extension, but it seems like it might be worthwhile.
<wgrant> ToyKeeper: Possibly. Better may be to finish the split.
<wgrant> And destroy login.launchpad.net.
<wgrant> But it may still be worth keeping addresses in sync with SSO for those users who choose to use it.
<wgrant> Regardless, SSO should probably stop OOPSing.
<wgrant> In a lot of cases this would be fixable by the user if it didn't.
<ToyKeeper> and`: All I can tell from the server log is that it tries to authenticate you and gets nothing instead of an account object.
<wgrant> and`: Did the address belong to a Launchpad team before around April 2010?
<and`> ToyKeeper, everything started when I changed my main e-mail address
<and`> wgrant, yes
<wgrant> That would do it.
<and`> wgrant, I had an issue with that as well
<wgrant> ToyKeeper: SSO has all the old team email addresses in its DB, taken from Launchpad when the split happened.
<and`> it told me the address was registered already within a team but I was sure it wasn't
<wgrant> ToyKeeper: But they're not associated with Accounts, because they're teams.
<ToyKeeper> and`: Changed the address in LP or in SSO?
<wgrant> ToyKeeper: They should all be purged.
<wgrant> You can't have added the address in SSO.
<wgrant> That OOPSes.
<and`> ToyKeeper, LP
<ToyKeeper> wgrant: That seems to match what I see in the code.
<wgrant> ToyKeeper: From what I can tell, c-i-p assumes that every emailaddress has an account.
<wgrant> But the data has not been cleaned up from LP, where that is false.
<ToyKeeper> Yup.  It checks the email validation status, but not whether there is actually an account.
<wgrant> Rather than fixing that, we should probably fix the data.
<ToyKeeper> and`: What is the LP account name?
<and`> ToyKeeper, 'av'
<ToyKeeper> and`: How long has it been failing?
<and`> ToyKeeper, since I changed my main e-mail address around one month ago or maybe a bit more
<ToyKeeper> and`: What did you change it from / to?
<and`> ToyKeeper, from andrea.veri89@gmail.com to andrea.veri@gmail.com
<ToyKeeper> I can probably get the immediate issue fixed reasonably soon, but the systemic issues may take a while.
<and`> ToyKeeper, as a note, I login to LP using my old address still
<ToyKeeper> and`: Could you try to add the new address to your SSO account, and send me the oops ID if it gives you one?
<and`> ToyKeeper, sure, sec
<and`> ToyKeeper, 2025carambolalaunchpad9
<ToyKeeper> ... will take a bit to sync that from the app server to the logging server, but it should help with fixing the root cause later.
<ToyKeeper> and`: I think that's everything I need.  It may take a few days to get a sysadmin to fix the database; mind if I move the rest of this to email?
<and`> ToyKeeper, nothing at all, will follow up as soon as I gonna receive your mail :)
<and`> thank you very much
<and`> ToyKeeper, please remember that and...89@g.c is no more active :)
<ToyKeeper> Okay, good to know.
<zooko> Folks, the Tahoe-LAFS trac is linked to launchpad, but launchpad has an old URL and the wrong name for it.
<zooko> The correct URL is http://tahoe-lafs.org/trac/tahoe-lafs . The correct name is "Tahoe-LAFS Trac".
<zooko> Do I need to send email somewhere to get that changed?
 * zooko looks at https://bugs.launchpad.net/tahoe-lafs/+configure-bugtracker
<zooko> Oh hey I think that fied it.
<zooko> ^x
<zooko> Yeah this looks right: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/tahoe-lafs.org-tahoe-lafs
<zooko> Thanks, folks!
<mwhudson> zooko: happy to help :)
<zooko> :-)
#launchpad 2011-07-19
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<poolie> bug search on launchpad itself seems to be fairly consistently timing out
<poolie> but not always
<poolie> sorry i refeshed before getting the oops
<spiv> I sometimes wish I had a firefox extension that remembered the last 5 OOPSes I'd seen.
<spiv> I want to refresh with impunity (to get my work done) *and* take a peek at the OOPS report later to satisfy my curiosity about what broke.
<spiv> (Well, by "sometimes" I mean "thought of that just now")
<lifeless> poolie: probably yes, search timeouts are sneaking back up the charts
<wgrant> lifeless, poolie: But there were only two Product:+bugs timeouts yesterday..
<lifeless> tag based searches will be problematic still
<poolie> spiv, i was just wondering the other day about doing it on the server side
<head_victim> I'm getting a few timeouts on translations just now as well
<head_victim> Nothing a few refreshes doesn't fix
<spiv> poolie: but what if the OOPS-tracker OOPSes? :)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=tracker
<poolie> thanks bot
<bryceh> and of course, what if ubot5 oopses?
<bryceh> bah
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<wgrant> ToyKeeper: Thanks.
<ToyKeeper> Fun issue...  resulted in 1 support ticket, 2 internal tickets, and 2 bugs.  :)
<wgrant> Yup
<jml> I clicked "Build now" on https://code.launchpad.net/~testing-cabal/+recipe/testtools-daily and get what looks to be a JS alert saying "Server error, please contact an administrator"
<StevenK> jml: It built the recipe successfully 48 seconds ago?
<StevenK> For Lucid at least
<jml> StevenK: yeah. doesn't change the fact that I got an error message and was told to consult an administrator.
<StevenK> Can haz screenshot?
<wgrant> jml: There was no OOPS ID?
<jml> wgrant, StevenK: http://people.canonical.com/~jml/recipe-build-now-consult-admin.png
<StevenK> And it's *alert* ? WTF?
<jml> StevenK: that's what I said.
<StevenK> Right, it returned something >= 500
<StevenK> (From lib/lp/app/javascript/client.js)
<wgrant> Without an OOPS ID.
<StevenK> Yes
<wgrant> And webapp requests return OOPS IDs as of yesterday.
<wgrant> So it probably didn't OOPS.
<StevenK> So it what, ISE'd instead? That's better? :-/
<jml> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/812783
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 812783 in Launchpad itself "JS alert when requesting recipe build" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> From what I can see in the trace logs, it returned a 500.
<wgrant> Which should have been an OOPS.
<wgrant> Indeed, it wasn an OOPS.
<wgrant> was an OOPS.
<wgrant> jml: The recipe is still trying to build against Karmic.
<StevenK> Ah ha!
<StevenK> And that throws an exception
<jml> wgrant: oh. that kind of sucks.
<wgrant> BuildNotAllowedForDistro: A build against this distro is not allowed.
<wgrant> That's a lie, of course: the series is the problem.
<StevenK> Right
<wgrant> And it doesn't describe which series it is or why it's a problem.
<jml> ... and it doesn't give the user enough information to report back.
<wgrant> Sure.
<jml> btw, I'm not a member of the same teams that you are
<wgrant> I know, or I would have asked you to get the OOPS ID from the ajax log.
<wgrant> I grepped around in OOPSes and appserver traces.
<mantiena> wgrant: Hi, could you tell me is it launchpad recipe building bug or not? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165193
<wgrant> mantiena: Have you tried bzr-builder locally?
<wgrant> Ah, yes.
<wgrant> I can't look right now, as I need to make dinner. See if henninge can help, otherwise I will have a look in a few hours.
<mantiena> Yes, I've tried, but local bzr-builder doesn't like version number # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}{date}-0-{revno:packaging}
<mantiena> local bzr builder works only when I specify version number without variables, like # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version 1.8
<mantiena> please answer there: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165193
<mantiena> I've unstable internet connection and often lost messages and get disconnected from IRC :(
<mantiena> wgrant: several hours ago I've changed original https://code.launchpad.net/~baltix/+recipe/irrlicht-svn  recipe to build from my personal irrrlicht branch, which actually is the same lp:~stk/stk/irrlicht branch, but with patched Makefile and without quilt patches in debian/patches
<mantiena> wgrant: henninge yesterday told me, that only you can help me with this recipe building problem. It would be nice to know if I can use original lp:~stk/stk/irrlicht branch and make quilt patches in debian/patches ir my separate packaging branch or I should use another technology with launchpad recipes
 * wgrant doesn't know very much about recipes.
<mantiena> wgrant: then who knows?
<wgrant> That is a very good question.
<mantiena> wgrant: If I don't answer you then please write there: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165193
<mantiena> I've *very* unstable internet connection and often lose messages and get disconnected from IRC :(
<mantiena> I don't know if you see all the messages I've wrote to IRC and vice verse :)
<bigjools> mantiena: see if you can find jelmer on #bzr, he might be able to help
<poolie> mantiena: hi there , i see it
<mantiena> bigjools: thanks
<poolie> i would guess it hhs to do with patches being committed applied when they shouldn't be
<mantiena> poolie: sorry, I don't understand what you see :(
<poolie> i see your question
<poolie> i don't know a fix off hand
<mantiena> hi jelmer
<jelmer> hi mantiena
<mantiena> jelmer: bigjools told me, that you can help with this launchpad recipe bug: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165193
<jelmer> mantiena: I think Riddell was just looking at answering that one
<mantiena> jelmer: Riddel will write answer at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165193 ?
<jelmer> mantiena: I think so
<mantiena> jelmer: ok, I just restored original recipe which cause problem, described https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165193
<jelmer> mantiena: what bzr-builder version are you running locally?
<mantiena> jelmer:  dpkg -s bzr-builder |grep Ver
<mantiena> Version: 0.6+bzr139+0.0ubuntu51~lucid1
<jelmer> mantiena: does "debian/rules clean" perhaps touch one of the files?
<mantiena> jelmer: which files?
<jelmer> mantiena: the files involved in the quilt patches
<mantiena> jelmer: AFAIK debian/rules clean doesn't touch any files in debian/patches - debian/rules clean section has only few lines:
<mantiena>  unpatch
<mantiena>  dh_testdir
<mantiena>  dh_testroot
<mantiena>  rm -rf html
<mantiena>  $(MAKE) -C source/Irrlicht clean
<mantiena>  dh_clean
<wgrant> Erm, unpatch?
<wgrant> bzr-builder/3.0 (quilt) do that for you.
<jelmer> mantiena: yeah, unpatch is most likely the culprit
<mantiena> wgrant: I just copied debian folder from original debian irrlicht package :)
<mantiena> jelmer: btw, when I uploaded patched sources (with already appled quilt patches, then launchpad recipe failed too, but with very strange error, see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75436123/buildlog.txt.gz
<mantiena> Retrieving 'lp:~baltix/+junk/irrlicht-test' to put at '/home/buildd/build-e448bd6a152da0c689ba50a12f130f389b95c050/chroot-autobuild/home/buildd/work/tree/recipe-{debupstream}20110718-0~{revno}'.
<mantiena> Applying quilt patches
<mantiena> File series fully applied, ends at patch debian/link-against-needed-libs.diff
<mantiena> bzr: ERROR: Failed to apply quilt patches
<jelmer> mantiena: that is a known issue with the bzr-builder currently deployed on launchpad
<jelmer> it will fail if there are some patches that are not in the series file
<mantiena> jelmer: there was only one patch, which was in the series file :) I've found one bugreport, which was fixed about a month ago, wait a minute
<mantiena> jelmer:  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75436123/buildlog.txt.gz is because of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/727299 ???
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 727299 in Baltix "accept quilt returning "2" as success" [Undecided,New]
<jelmer> mantiena:right, that was the bug I had in mind too
<mantiena> Maybe someone knows when newly created import branch https://code.launchpad.net/~stk/stk/1.7.2 will be ready for use (code will be imported from SVN) ?
<mantiena> Can you speed-up the import of newly created import branch https://code.launchpad.net/~stk/stk/1.7.2 ?
<spiv> mantiena: I've approved the import, it's started now
<spiv> mantiena: you can monitor the progress at https://code.launchpad.net/~stk/stk/0.7.2
<mantiena> spiv: thank you very much. Btw, should we remove old 0.7.2 branch from launchpad ASAP or you have enouch gigabytes ?
<nigelb> oh yay, is loggerhead down?
<wgrant> nigelb: Works for me.
<dpm> hi henninge, could you give me a hand with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165307 ?
<marvin2> Hi, I have a local version of the branch lp:original-code; I need the some specific changes made to a fork of that branch located at lp:forked-code. What is the most efficient way for me to incorporate those specific changes to my local bzr repo?
<wgrant> In your local branch of lp:original-code, just 'bzr merge lp:forked-code'
<wgrant> Or do you just want a subset of the changes in lp:forked-code?
<nigelb> wgrant: yeah, refresh worked.
<henninge> dpm: I don't see an obvious answer to that question.
<henninge> dpm: some are shared and some aren't, so we'd have to look at what is different with those
<dpm> henninge, where do you see that some are shared?
<henninge> dpm: well, at least they have the same translation on both sides.
<marvin2> wgrant: Yeah, just a subset of the changes in lp:forked-code.
<henninge> dpm: the second one (Ne_xt) here: https://translations.launchpad.net/checkbox/trunk/+pots/checkbox/sl/+translate
<henninge> dpm: but I was just heading out. As I said, not a quick solution.
<marvin2> wgrant: I'd like to stick to lp:original-code, while incorporating changes from lp:forked-code(s) from time to time. I know I'll have to handle merges from lp:original-code.
<henninge> dpm: I think somebody needs to take some time and look at the whole sharing issue, fix known bugs and see if there are more hidden.
<dpm> henninge, ok, but don't you think the ones not shared it's just because they've not been marked to be shared somehow? I tried to export Ubuntu translations and import them upstream, as you guys told me some days ago to do as a workaround, but that did not work, since only the template, but not the translations were imported from the tarball. Could that be the real problem?
<henninge> oh right, forgot that
<henninge> dpm: the translations are in the queue
<dpm> henninge, oh, then perhaps it's not an issue at all, so they are just waiting to get imported?
<henninge> dpm: I just approved the template an hour ago, so the approver has probably not picked up on the translations yet.
<henninge> dpm: why is tere a second template in the project?
<henninge> dpm: nm, I have to run. Yeah, you should wait for these to get imported and see what's going on then.
<henninge> adeuring: your turn ;-)
<dpm> henninge, I don't know, I think the developers put some of the translations exported from their test templates (not pot templates) in a separate POT template
<dpm> but shouldn't have to do anything with this, I think
<henninge> dpm: yeah, I don't think either. Let's wait.
<adeuring> henninge-lunch: ok
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<rye> hello, people, is it possible to force unsubscribe the user from a bug report, his e-mail autoresponder is extremely eager to talk to launchpad notification service, bug #564596
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 564596 could not be found
<rye> well, the bug is private
<fagan> Hey, when someone has an auto responder on their mail and it bounces back and forth too much what does lp do?
<fagan> It seems like the bug got deleted but I thought id ask
 * fagan always seems to have weird questions for this channel
<rye> fagan, last notification sent was at July 19, 2011 3:21 - 20 minutes ago
<rye> if one more comes in then we'll be flooding the bug reporting until... august 7
<fagan> rye: yeah thats right
<rye> fagan, yeah, annother one @ Tuesday, July 19, 2011 3:36 PM
<fagan> rye: yeah so just now
<fagan> Really annoying auto reponders are so dumb
<fagan> Oh it doesnt delete the page I just opened the page in chrome and wasnt logged in
<fagan> Ok lp people could you remove the reporter of this bug from the subscription thing please https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/564596
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 564596 not found
<rye> fagan, well, it should set flag to not send message to Precedence: bulk and Precedence: list
<rye> fagan, i have already asked this, nobody from lp team is here apparently
<fagan> ah ok
<wgrant> I only see one reply there.
<fagan> wgrant: well its spamming the email I dont really know why there isnt a reply
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> It's the dedupe logic.
<wgrant> adeuring: Hi.
<adeuring> wgrant: yes?
<wgrant> adeuring: Could you follow up on the above?
<fagan> wgrant: if there is dedupe logic could we stop the emails from being sent out too?
<wgrant> I suspect we should suspend the user and email them.
 * adeuring starts reading..
<wgrant> But it is late here.
 * fagan hates infinite loops :)
<adeuring> fagan: could you give me again the bug number? 564594 seems to be wrong
<wgrant> Ah, of course, you can't see it.
<wgrant> The user is dmkaplan
<fagan> adeuring: its private
<adeuring> fagan: ah... can you subscribe me?
<fagan> is adeuring your lp nick?
<adeuring> fagan: yes.
<fagan> adeuring: done
<adeuring> thanks!
<Phoenix87> hallo
<Phoenix87> i'm seeking developers for a couple of projects. Is this the right place to ask for?
<benji> Phoenix87: not really.  What kinds of projects are they?  Maybe you'll get lucky and find someone here or we can point you to a place where those types hang out.
<Phoenix87> https://launchpad.net/pygtkplot
<Phoenix87> https://launchpad.net/gistiller
<adeuring> fagan: fixed
<rye> adeuring, thanks!
<adeuring> thanks to gnuoy!
<fagan> adeuring: thanks :)
<Phoenix87> benji, any suggestions for good places where to ask?
<benji> for pyGtkPlot I wonder if there is a scientific python SIG or similar; the python list would also be good for either I would think
<benji> if you haven't announced them you could also do that on python-announce and include a blurb asking for contributors
<benji> there's always #python too
<Phoenix87> python-announce?
<benji> http://mail.python.org/mailman/listinfo/python-announce-list
<Phoenix87> benji, thank you :D
<deryck> adeuring, hey, I'll take IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: cool, thanks!
<deryck> adeuring, I meant to take it at the top of the hour.  Sorry.
<gustoneg1o> launchpad uses openID, right?
<deryck> gustoneg1o, we're a provider not a consumer.
<gustoneg1o> deryck: hmm, does that mean my openID that I use for lp will not work elsewhere?
<deryck> gustoneg1o, no, you're lp open id will work elsewhere.  You can't log into lp with another open id.
<gustoneg1o> deryck: thanks.  I'm just trying it out for the first time...seems the other site I'm trying to log into is broken then.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dupondje> Do some people have permissions to remove comments from a bug?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/326555 => See last comment For Example
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 326555 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Please package flashplugin 64bit" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<micahg> dupondje: I'd suggest filing a questions against launchpad
<deryck> dupondje, I can hide it if it's spam.  let me look.
<deryck> dupondje, I hid the comment
<dupondje> thx
#launchpad 2011-07-20
<bobweaver> Hi there I was wondering about ppa hows it work?
<poolie> it works great!
<lifeless> bobweaver: what do you want to know? (how to use it? how it is implemented?)
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> how to use it
<bobweaver> is it something that a distro that I am deving could use
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA might help
<bobweaver> so I am working on a distro and would like to have ppa for it I just dont know where to start as I am new at devoloping
<RenatoSilva> how to translate https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkorphan?
<RenatoSilva> the gtkorphan project doesn't seem the source from which those packages are built. The packages are 4.4 and the max in project trunk is 4.2
<RenatoSilva> isn't something wrong here? there's nothing in the queue: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gtkorphan
<RenatoSilva> Source problem: the name of the program entry in main menu is not translated (I checked the project page, it's translated there)
<RenatoSilva> but the current package in use (4.4) doesn't contain such translation
<sameerynho> hi, why launchpad drops packets from my country?
<spiv> Launchpad doesn't drop traffic from any country AFAIK
<sameerynho> spiv: hmmm, but it seems it does :(
<spiv> What happens when you try to access https://launchpad.net/ ?
<sameerynho> spiv: not responding,
<spiv> My guess is you or your ISP (or maybe your country?) has a proxy that blocks traffic to launchpad.net:443, rather than that Launchpad is blocking you.
<spiv> Pretty unfortunate if so :(
<sameerynho> spiv: hmmm maybe
<wgrant> sameerynho: What about http://launchpadlibrarian.net?
<sameerynho> wgrant: w8
<sameerynho> wgrant: yeah it's ok
<wgrant> sameerynho: Which browser are you using?
<sameerynho> wgrant: firefox, but i tried that width many browsers, i think its not a browser issue
<wgrant> Have you tried with something other than a browser, like wget?
<wgrant> Which may provide better error messages?
<sameerynho> wgrant: hmmm no , but now i'm trying to clone openerp using its bzr_set script
<wgrant> Alternatively, what's the exact text of the error that Firefox gives you?
<wgrant> And can you telnet into launchpad.net on port 443?
<sameerynho> wgrant: but it seems that it freeze, ( i'm not familiar with bzr)
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ivan> anyone uh happen to know which company made the launchpad t-shirts passed out at PyCon '09?
<henninge> ivan: The only t-shirts I was ever aware of were from Canonical.
<henninge> dunnow about PyCon, though
<henninge> ivan: This one? Seems liek there are only Lady's sizes left. http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=398
<ivan> same design for sure
<ara> Hello!
<ara> There are some bugs that I cannot change the asignee anymore
<ara> example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/775281
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 775281 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "[Dell Latitude 2120/Vostro 1015/1014] Turning off wi-fi with hotkey seems to permenantly disable wi-fi" [High,Fix committed]
<ara> Does anyone know why could that be?
<ara> Thanks!
<henninge> adeuring: can you see if you can help ara, please?
 * adeuring is looking
<ara> henninge, adeuring: thanks :)
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<danilos> ara, it seems to be a bug with expanders, you can set it using https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/775281/+editstatus while we fix the bug
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 775281 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "[Dell Latitude 2120/Vostro 1015/1014] Turning off wi-fi with hotkey seems to permenantly disable wi-fi" [High,Fix committed]
<ara> danilos, cool, thanks
<ara> danilos, do you need me to file a bug?
<ara> vanhoof, ^
<wgrant> ara: This will affect every bug with an Oneiric task.
<danilos> ara, please
<danilos> wgrant, ara: I am starting on a fix right away
 * ara files a bug
<ara> danilos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/813456
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 813456 in Launchpad itself "Bugs with an Oneiric task don't show expanders for the assignee" [Undecided,New]
<danilos> ara, thanks, I've got a fix, we'll try to get it deployed asap
<lag> Hmmm ... Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed.
<lag> Why is that a problem?
<lag> A little help?
<adeuring> bigjools: could you help lag?
<bigjools> you're never allowed to upload binaries otherwise Launchpad can't guarantee that the source you see matches the binary you see
<lag> bigjools: I need that to be different :)
<bigjools> lag: it's not going to chage
<bigjools> change*
<lag> bigjools: I'll ping you elsewhere
<bigjools> lag: you can talk here
<lag> Okay
<lag> How do packages which require a click-through licence do it?#
<kirkland> jelmer: howdy
<kirkland> jelmer: negronjl asked you yesterday about helping us setup an auto import of a git branch, but it unfortunately includes submodules
<kirkland> jelmer: I'm wondering what our options are at this point ...
<geser> lag: like sun java?
<lag> geser: Just like Sun Java
<lag> geser: It's okay, I've been sent on the right track
<geser> lag: IIRC is sun-java only an installer, it asks the license in postinst and downloads then the JRE
<lag> Hmm... that could take some extra infrastructure - that would be a pain
<geser> lag: what are you trying to do?
<lag> geser: Upload binaries for non FOSS-out software
<lag> geser: Firmware to be precise
<geser> lag: are they redistributable? (sun-java does the download thing because it's not redistributable)
<lag> geser: They are, under click-through
<geser> lag: so it would be allowed to put them into a source package which gets uploaded to LP?
<lag> geser: Allowed by the licencers yes, allowed by LP, no :(
<geser> lag: "allowed by LP"? you mean the source-only upload or PPA terms?
<geser> you can put the binary-blobs into the source package, let LP build binary package from it (probably just copy them into the right location) and add the license question into the postinst of the binary package
<lag> geser: I don't know how to do that
<lag> geser: I have my binary blobs
<lag> geser: Any idea how I might do that?
<geser> lag: see how linux-firmware-nonfree it does
<lag> geser: That's basically what I'm looking for
<lag> geser: But how can I find out what commands where used to build said package?
<geser> your firmware blobs are the "source" (even if they are binary) as far as it matters for packaging, as you need no compile you just have to install them into the right location during package building
<lag> I understand that
<geser> lag: it's all part of the source package (the files in debian/)
<geser> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/linux-firmware-nonfree/oneiric/view/head:/debian/rules
<geser> that's the rules files for linux-firmware-nonfree
<lag> geser: I'll speak to James and Chase
<lag> geser: Thanks for the lead
<kiko> bump: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/87911
<lag> kiko: No messin' - I like that! :D
<kiko> flacoste, remember that one next time we have a stakeholders meeting :)
<kiko> lag, so many bugs affect me it is scary :)
<lag> kiko: :)
<dupondje> Something changed? As I can't subscribe myself anymore to a bug.
<dupondje> The button does nothing
<deryck> adeuring, I'll take IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<deryck> np
<cjohnston> deryck: is there a problem with login.l.n?
<cjohnston> getting "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad Login Service server."
<deryck> cjohnston, I haven't heard of anything.  let me see.
<cjohnston> ty
<deryck> cjohnston, yes, it's down and a known issue and being investigated.
<cjohnston> ok
<cr3> login.launchpad.net is being updated, right?
<deryck> it's down and being investigated.
<dtchen> hmm, OOPS-2027CI45
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2027CI45
<deryck> dtchen, I can't look at the OOPS with the login server down.  What happened?
<dtchen> deryck: sec, I've already navigated to another ~ubuntu-reviews page. Let me see if I can retrieve the original bug reports.
<dtchen> deryck: synopsis: I marked one bug (7xxxxx) a dupe of another (192xxx), which was successful, and then I attempted to navigate to the bug report (192xxx)
<deryck> dtchen, is the master bug 192xxx a private bug that you do not have permission to see?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 192 in Launchpad itself "Unable to assign myself to a bug" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192
<dtchen> deryck: it wasn't last I checked. Also, the bugs are 758333 and 192389
<deryck> ok, let me look.
<deryck> the login server is up now for those asking earlier.  cr3 and cjohnston I think.
<deryck> dtchen, so you cannot view bug 192389 because of an OOPs?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 192389 in fusion-icon (Ubuntu) "fusion-icon crashed with KeyError in __init__()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192389
<dtchen> deryck: correct
<deryck> dtchen, weird.  I see it fine.  let me see what the oops says now.
<cr3> deryck: thanks!
<cjohnston> thanks deryck
<deryck> dtchen, what does the page say other than the OOPS id?  Anything?  I can't see the OOPS yet.
<dtchen> deryck: "Timeout error" (OOPS-2027CJ49)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2027CJ49
<deryck> ah
<deryck> dtchen, ok, I'll take a look when the OOPS is available and make sure we have a bug for it, though I'm pretty confident we do already.
<dtchen> deryck: thanks!
<deryck> np!
<CarlFK> lp open id: "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad Login Service server.         Try reloading this page in a minute or two."
<CarlFK> also: "© 2004-2010      Canonical Ltd."
<CarlFK> guessing someone wants 2011
<nigelb> CarlFK: SSO roll out got FUBAR'D. its being rolled back.
<nigelb> (this is from #canonical-isd, they are aware of the issue)
<CarlFK> nigelb: k.
<CarlFK> oddly enough I was just checking out a bug related to someone else's site that used it, so I was half expecting it was a side effect of the bug being 'worked on'
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: SSO is having problems. We're working on it | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<deryck> Thanks jml
<jml> deryck: identica updated too
<deryck> jml, great
<jml> deryck: am happy to hand the official "Communication Liaison" ball to you if you want.
 * nigelb hugs jml 
<deryck> jml, sure, I'll take it :)
<elmo> SSO is backup
<deryck> awesome.  thanks, elmo
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<psusi> the find package link on the main ubuntu project page seems to search for source packages.  Why is this, and is there a way to search for binary packages instead?
<deryck> psusi, you can click through to a series and then an arch and then search binary packages....
<deryck> psusi, e.g. ending up on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/i386
<psusi> ahh
<psusi> so no way to search all series and all arch?
<deryck> psusi, not that I know of, but I could just not know about it.
<psusi> shoot... is there a way to reassign a bug project?  bug #813545 was filed against Ubuntu, but it is a bug in Launchpad Itself
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 813545 in Ubuntu "Launchpad's package chooser at odds with the Launchpad bug reporter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813545
<deryck> psusi, you'll have to mark it for launchpad via the "also affects project" link and the mark the ubuntu task invalid.
<psusi> I thought there was a way to reassign it somehow?  just not with the web interface?  I've seen it done to reassign a project to the NULL Project as a substitute for being able to actually get rid of the whole affects relationship
<psusi> hrm.. email interface doesn't seem to be able to either... must be api only
<deryck> It's not possible to reassign a bug against a distro to a project.  It's a known, long-standing bug.
<deryck> you can after-the -fact assign the distro task to null project if you want to kill any relationship to ubuntu.
<psusi> if I can assign it to the NULL project, can't I just assign it to launchpad instead?
<psusi> and how do you do that anyhow?
<deryck> psusi, oh, right.  So I guess you can't for Ubuntu then.  Sorry.  Thinking about Launchpad's own bugs too much.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nyuszika7h> Hi! I'm using Firefox 5, and I'm trying to register a launchpad account, but I don't see the CAPTCHA.
<nyuszika7h> JavaScript is enabled.
<nyuszika7h> I don't see any installed add-ons that would block reCAPTCHA, unless Adblock Plus is blocking it, but I highly doubt that.
<micahg> nyuszika7h: that's a likely culprit
<nyuszika7h> No, it isn't Adblock Plus.
<nyuszika7h> I don't have Ghostery or NoScript installed either.
<nyuszika7h> Here is a list of my add-ons: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/443015/
<Ampelbein> nyuszika7h: does BetterPrivacy kill the referrer?
<nyuszika7h> No idea, let me check
<nyuszika7h> I don't see anything related to that
<Ampelbein> nyuszika7h: can you use the recaptcha box at http://www.google.com/recaptcha/learnmore ?
<nyuszika7h> yes
<nyuszika7h> I have to go now anyway, good night.
<tmm1> i can't sign up. no captcha appears in chrome or firefox
<tmm1> looks like an issue on recaptcha's side
<wgrant> tmm1, nyuszika7h: Google deprecated the old recaptcha domain, which login.ubuntu.com and login.launchpad.net are using.
<wgrant> api-secure.recaptcha.com seems to now serve an SSL certificate for www.google.com, which is a little unfortunate.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Account creation broken, being worked on | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-07-21
<RenatoSilva> hi, what's the difference between request a review and resubmit merge proposal?
<thumper> RenatoSilva: resubmitting will create a new merge proposal and supersede the old one
<thumper> requesting a review adds someone (or a team) to the requested reviewers list
<thumper> and it emails them
<RenatoSilva> thumper: I know, but so what? which one to pick? Merge was rejected because upstream updates, I just merged them and fixed conflicts so it's ready to merge again. Do I request another review for the same person, or do I create another merge proposal?
<RenatoSilva> I don't understand why do I can edit the status even
<thumper> resubmit
<thumper> it becomes a social thing
<RenatoSilva> social thing the editing?
<RenatoSilva> resubmit why? just to learn LP
<RenatoSilva> thumper: resubmit looked fine, thanks
<thumper> it depends more on the project than launchpad
<RenatoSilva> ok thanks
<tansell-laptop> Hi guys, there use to be a graph somewhere which shows the ppa build latency, anyone knwo where it went?
<wgrant> There was never a public graph, AFAIK. But there's https://launchpad.net/builders
<jmehdi1> Hi, I can't create an account on launchpad
<jmehdi1> it stays on the same page when I click on continue
<Mkaysi> Have you allowed launchpad.net in NoScript or in NotScripts?
<nyuszika7h> jmehdi1: Hi, read the topic.
<nyuszika7h> 09:32 -!- Topic for #launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nyuszika7h> Wait...
<nyuszika7h> It had this in it:
<nyuszika7h> 23:47 -!- wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Account creation broken, being worked on | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nyuszika7h> Topic change was reverted after a netsplit
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<wgrant> nyuszika7h, jmehdi1: The SSO team has just come online and identified the issue. Will hopefully be fixed shortly.
 * nyuszika7h didn't even notice this channel is -t.
<wgrant> We very rarely have trouble with it, so not much point in +t :)
<wgrant> I think we probably have more problems from netsplits than malice...
<nyuszika7h> wgrant: have you tried setting KEEPTOPIC?
<wgrant> nyuszika7h: That's likely to do more harm that good.
<wgrant> We have GUARD enabled, so the channel should never empty.
<wgrant> And rogue services returning from the other half of the network may well clobber the real topic if KEEPTOPIC is set.
<wgrant> But maybe.
<wgrant> nyuszika7h, jmehdi1: Should be fixed now.
<nyuszika7h> yup.
<wgrant> Thanks for confirming.
<jmehdi1> wgrant: thanks, it works :)
<Mez> Hmm... do I not get rejections from PPAs? Or is it only if I'm listed as changed-by?
<Mez> jelmer: you might be getting my rejects :D
<Mez> ah, never mind, they're filtered into a nice folder.
<jelmer> Mez: heh, ok
<jelmer> mez: mez: what are you hacking on?
<Mez> jelmer: trying to do a lucid build of samba4 alpha15
<Mez> Rejected:
<Mez> File samba4_4.0.0~alpha15.dfsg1.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents.
<Mez> :(
<jelmer> Mez: you should be able to grab the pristine source from natty
<Mez> jelmer: what's the difference bewtween natty and oneirics?
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jelmer> Mez: bug fixes, mainly
<Mez> is LP being weird with code uploads at the moment... I'm getting an error regarding uploads on upload
<Mez>   Uploading samba4_4.0.0~alpha15.dfsg1-1ubuntu1~1_source.changes: 3k/4k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.
<geser> Mez: wait if you get a reject or accept mail, this check during the upload liked to fail in the past but the package got accepted by the later process (which has a more stable gpg check)
<fagan> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> fagan, Hi!
<mrevell> fagan, Gimme two minutes, if that's okay
<fagan> mrevell: sure
<fagan> take your time :)
<Mez> youch!!! 6 hour queue?
<jo-erlend> I see in launchpad that I can change my name. Does that mean my username and openid, etc will be changed?
<Mkaysi> Yes
<Mkaysi> I changed my name yesterday and it accepted the new openid.
<maxb> Depends on whether you mean "Display Name" or "Launchpad Id"
<Mkaysi> I think that I mean Launchpad ID.
<maxb> It also depends on which OpenID URL you mean. Changing your launchpad ID changes the human-friendly form you may use when logging in, but that's just a delegate to your underlying identity URL, IIUC
<jo-erlend> how long is it supposed to take to generate a pgp key? I didn't remember that it took so long time. It's been working for several minutes.
<iceroot> jo-erlend: its not only a matter of calculating, its also a matter of random-data to put in
<jo-erlend> hmm. It's finished. I'm now trying to sync them with keyserver.ubuntu.com. But in Seahorse, the button to sync is greyed out. Any ideas?
<jo-erlend> sorry... pebcac.
<lfaraone> I recently uploaded SRUs for pithos and pianobar which have been accepted, but they're not displayed in https://launchpad.net/~lfaraone/+uploaded-packages. Any idea why?
<deryck> adeuring, I'll take IRC now
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<micahg> lfaraone: they're under maintained packages, I noticed this when looking for something else the other day, I wonder if that's a regression
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<j00bar> hi! i made a PPA and dput packages to it before i signed the code of conduct. the help docs say i have to go to my profile to "activate" my ppa, but i don't see anywhere i can do this. help?
<doctormo> I'm having trouble uploading to my ppa, I keep getting '[104] Connection Reset by peer'
<Daviey> Hola.. https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/boto/trunk-git <-- is importing from git:// a known issue?
<verterok> Daviey: hola
<Daviey> verterok: o/
<verterok> Daviey: that import worked...no idea why it's failing now :(
<Daviey> verterok: The log indicates an issue :(
<verterok> Daviey: ahh, it's failing because the git repo has invalid data
 * verterok should delete thar branch
 * Daviey is using bzr-git to verify locally
<verterok> *that
<verterok> Daviey: the "bad" value is a timezone: '--700'
<Daviey> lovely
<verterok> the git repo should be fixed by the owner...no idea how or if it's possible :/
<doctormo> Any ideas on my issue guys?
<Daviey> doctormo: try sftp, if that fails try passive ftp
<Daviey> doctormo: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/sftp-uploads
<doctormo> Where does dput.cf belong?
<Daviey> ~/
<Daviey> well ~/.dput.cf
<doctormo> Not XDG compliant? want me to make a bug report about it?
<doctormo> Actually I think my version of dput might be too old, maverick.
<Daviey> doctormo: i wouldn't like to be the person to suggest moving peoples ~/dotconfigs :)
<Daviey> but feel free, should be fixed in Debian first.
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=upgrade-software-version&memo=75&start=75 => Seems to timeout every time. Could anyone check ?
<lifeless> dupondje: bug 735977
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 735977 in Launchpad itself "MaloneApplication:+bugs timeouts searching for tags across all bugs" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735977
#launchpad 2011-07-22
<poolie> +register-merge is timing out?
<poolie> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-2029E2
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2029E2
<poolie> oh probably bug 793830
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 793830 in Launchpad itself "Branch:+register-merge time out due to substring matching many tables" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793830
<lifeless> that
<poolie> yes it was
<lifeless> or you just pushed a branch with big history and lp contended
<poolie> who is allowed to set the status of a mp?
<poolie> in https://code.launchpad.net/~paulbrianstewart/ubuntu/oneiric/bzr/814311-typo-52825-manBzr/+merge/68752 I can push to the target but i can't set the status to rejected
<lifeless> official reviewers to any state, submitter to less privileged states
<poolie> apparently i can delete it but i can't reject it
<lifeless> I think I filed a bug about tha tcombination
<poolie> so in this case only core devs or something?
<lifeless> I'm not sure
<idnar> if I mention another bug number in a bug description, is there some way to have that turn into a hyperlink to the relevant bug?
<idnar> I could have sworn I did this before, but perhaps my memory is faulty
<mwhudson> idnar: "bug NNNNN" is linkified
<mwhudson> there are some other syntaxes too, but that's the one i remember
<idnar> aha, I just had "#NNNN"
<idnar> adding "bug" in front did the trick
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jack_lt> how can I see which PPAs are installed, via the command line?
<jack_lt> and after a check, how to remove a ppa?
<Mkaysi> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list I think
<jack_lt> I don't think ppas are added to that file
<henninge> jack_lt: there is also the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory.
<henninge> jack_lt: there is usually a file for each ppa
<jack_lt> henninge, I see
<jack_lt> :/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ ls
<jack_lt> mozillateam-thunderbird-stable-lucid.list
<jack_lt> and now I want to remove that ppa ..
<henninge> jack_lt: remove the file
<henninge> then "apt-get update"
<jack_lt> henninge, that is the clean and good way?
<henninge> jack_lt: I was just wondering about that ...
<wgrant> It is.
<henninge> jack_lt: it is. There is apt-add-repository but that changes sources.list
<jack_lt> ok thx
<bigjools> there's a ppa-purge script knocking around
<bigjools> downgrades packages as well
<Daviey> x edgers
<Daviey> Ah, it's been packaged it seems
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:   https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<deryck> adeuring, I'll take IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:   https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: ok, thanks
<bjsnider> if i delete ppa packages how long is it before the source tarball is also deleted?
<dtchen> is there scheduled maintenance currently for upload.ubuntu.com? I'm receiving "Unable to connect to SSH host upload.ubuntu.com; EOF during negotiation" while using sftp.
<deryck> dtchen, let me check.
<dtchen> deryck: thanks
<Ng> dtchen: the logs indicate that you're using a different ssh key to the ones listed in your launchpad user
<deryck> bigjools, can you answer bjsnider's question.  I'm afraid I don't know.
<bigjools> bjsnider: usually within minutes
<dtchen> Ng: thanks. But that seems odd, since I haven't changed keys and was able to use the same key to upload two days ago.
<Ng> hmm
 * dtchen spots something in ~/.ssh/config and attempts to verify
<dtchen> Ng: yep, you're correct, thanks
<dtchen> I had a *.launchpad.net but not a corresponding *.ubuntu.com
<Ng> :)
<jml> ok. this is probably a FAQ, but how long do I have to wait after doing a dput until I see something in the Launchpad web ui, and where would I see it?
<jelmer> jml: you'll get an email with a link, and your PPA page will show recent uploads
<jml> jelmer: you mean it will show recent successful uploads, right?
<jml> jelmer: because I eventually got a 'rejected' email, and never saw anything in the web ui about the upload.
<jelmer> jml: yeah, if the package is rejected it will indeed only show up in your inbox
<jelmer> (I think, my packages are never rejected :P)
<jml> jelmer: thanks.
<jml> hah, and you have to bump versions even for rejected uploads.
<jml> I think I knew that, actually
<doctormo> What command line tools are available to quickly release a tarball to a project?
<benji> doctormo: here's a contributed script to upload release tars to LP: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lazr-developers/launchpadlib/trunk/view/head:/contrib/upload_release_tarball.py
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:   https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<svenskmand> I just uploaded a package to my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~svenskmand/+archive/opendungeons the upload with dput went fine and I got a mail back that the upload was accepted. It also shows up on the webpage but I cannot add it to my local system by using sudo apt-add-repository ppa:svenskmand/opendungeons then I just get the error: "Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~svenskmand/+archi
<popey> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1032/detail/
<popey> oops
 * popey pokes the world with bug 734520 which makes the loco directory look really very bad indeed.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 734520 in LoCo Team Directory "profile images not displaying correctly if no image on LP" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734520
<wgrant> popey: If LP has no image, then why is the LD trying to show one?
<wgrant> I see no bad image on the linked page.
<popey> be nice if lp had a default headshot image if a user doesnt have one
<popey> how does LD know whether a user has one or not?
<wgrant> Yes, but that's a wishlist, not a bug.
<wgrant> The image URL will be null.
<wgrant> It's easy to work around from LD's side.
<popey> but LP returns text
<popey> for a broken image
<popey> Object: <canonical.launchpad.rest.bytestorage.LibraryBackedByteStorage object at 0x12354c50>, name: 'logo'
<wgrant> Where are you getting the URL of a broken image?
<popey> personally, I'm not.
<wgrant> Perhaps there is an image but it's served with the wrong content-type or something?
<popey> I'm more a user of LD, and seeing lots of broken links
<popey> broken images, sorry
<wgrant> I would first be checking what they're doing, because LP doesn't serve garbage as images.
<wgrant> It might conceivably be sending the wrong content-type, but browsers cope with that.
<popey> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~martijn/logo is the image url for example
<popey> which returns a piece of text
<popey> not an image
<wgrant> Not a 200, either.
<wgrant> That's an API 404.
<popey> ah, interesting
<AlanBell> they don't appear in firefox at all, but display as broken in webkit browsers
<popey> be much nicer if we displayed a generic headshot of sabdfl
<popey> as per http://gizmodo.com/5652184/is-bill-gates-mugshot-photo-the-generic-user-icon-in-outlook-2010
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> Perhaps, but it's not clear how that should work.
<wgrant> What if a consumer wants to show one in their own style instead?
<wgrant> How do they know if a user has set a custom one or not?
<bjsnider> ok, if i delete the packages in a ppa, how long before the orig tarball is also deleted and i can upload a new one with the same name?
<wgrant> You can never do that.
<bjsnider> that ain't gonna fly
<wgrant> To do that would be a lie.
<wgrant> It's not the orig tarball if it changes!
<bjsnider> it's not anything. i deleted it
<bjsnider> can't someone just go in there and destroy it? it's meaningless now
<wgrant> No. You have to upload different versions of files with different versions.
<wgrant> You can't upload different versions as the same version.
<wgrant> That confuses people, apt, and Launchpad.
<bjsnider> the builds all failed
<wgrant> The source didn't.
#launchpad 2011-07-23
<superm1> i seem to recall hearing that launchpad would be growing some sort of feature to allow people with the correct ACL's to sync packages without archive admin intervention.  am i recalling correctly?
<wgrant> superm1: Correct. It's nearly there. We expect to open it up to an initial set of testers in two or so weeks, and from there we'll see how it goes.
<superm1> wgrant, ah cool, great to hear, particularly with how large that sync queue is looking :)
<wgrant> superm1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+localpackagediffs will soon have checkboxes with a sync button at the bottom.
<tansell-laptop> how does Dependency wait work in PPA?
<X3lectric> it waits until you add the required dependecy so packages that depends will be able to be rebuilt
<X3lectric> you backporting stuff?
<X3lectric> if so it may be a big endless list
<aminpy> http://dpaste.com/575126/plain/ <- can anybody help me?
<tansell-laptop> X3lectric, the dependecy is there it just hasn't finished building yet
<X3lectric> well it has to build then the main packge that depends on it can be retried
<tansell-laptop> do you have to manually retry it or will it automatically retry?
<X3lectric> if its not built it doesnt exist
<X3lectric> i cant remeber
<X3lectric> i think its manual retry but may be very well automatic
<X3lectric> youll find out
<X3lectric> its been a while since I backported anything
<tansell-laptop> guess I will
<X3lectric> not that Im an expert
<X3lectric> i just made a classic noob mistake with the 275.21 drivers
<X3lectric> when packaging tem I downloaded both 86_64 and forgot that the 86 is required
<X3lectric> stupid
<X3lectric> but eh havent been able tosleep all night
<X3lectric> eh I though they would have fixed the ftp upload by now have to use slow stupid sftp
<matrixiumn> is there any way i can download ban tracker without using bizarr
<tansell-laptop> X3lectric, looks like it retries
<svenskmand> Ok I have a problem I have successfully uploaded a package to my ppa, but I then get this rejection email: Rejected: File opendungeons_0.4.8-1.debian.tar.gz already exists in Open Dungeons, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors. Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<svenskmand> What should I do?
<maxb> You should never attempt to upload changed content without changing the version number.
<ripps> Something seems to be wrong with a pacakge I have set to autobuild. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75813821/buildlog.txt.gz
<ripps> I get the same thing with all versions of the build for lucid to oneiric
<kroq-gar78> Hello all. I'm trying to build a game of mine - just a simple one - but I keep getting errors when I build on launchpad. It has some problem with ca-certificates-java. For some reason, it can't configure it when Launchpad tries to build my game. Here is the link to the build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75838379/buildlog.txt.gz
<kroq-gar78> Hello all. I'm trying to build a game of mine - just a simple one - but I keep getting errors when I build on launchpad. It has some problem with ca-certificates-java. For some reason, it can't configure it when Launchpad tries to build my game. Here is the link to the build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75838379/buildlog.txt.gz
<kroq-gar78> Hello all. I'm trying to build a game of mine - just a simple one - but I keep getting errors when I build on launchpad. It has some problem with ca-certificates-java. For some reason, it can't configure it when Launchpad tries to build my game. Here is the link to the build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75838379/buildlog.txt.gz
<Python> hi
#launchpad 2011-07-24
<kroq-gar78>  hello all.Why is Launchpad building service giving me an error? It talks about ca-certificates-java failing to install (or something like that, don't remember the package name). I'm trying to package my Java game that I made. Here is the link to the buildlog: https://code.launchpad.net/~kroq-gar78/+archive/ppa/+recipebuild/64264
<jo-erlend> I've created a PPA on launchpad, and now I'm trying to package and make the software available. I haven't put anything in the PPA yet, and I wanted to add it on my development machine. I used "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:joerlend.schinstad/testing". That gives me the following error: «Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~joerlend.schinstad/+archive/testing»
<jo-erlend> what have I done wrong?
<lifeless> we don't generate and publish the key files until the first upload
<jo-erlend> ah, ok.
<lifeless> something like 2/3rds of PPAs never get an upload, so this saves putting unused things into the global keyring
<jo-erlend> just need to figure out how to package and upload then.
<jo-erlend> lifeless, sounds reasonable. Perhaps it should be mentioned in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware?
<lifeless> perhaps
<lifeless> perhaps we should change it, it seems to cause regular confusion
<jo-erlend> or perhaps even better, the error message could mention that.
<ScottK> wgrant: I was wondering if you could take a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/teeworlds/0.6.0-2~natty1/+build/2623702 . It's currently depwait on bam (>= 0.4), but it looks to me like that should be available.
<lifeless> jo-erlend: thats a reasonable thing to report as a bug
<jo-erlend> ok. :)
<lifeless> jo-erlend: on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-software-properties
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> jo-erlend: on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-software-properties
<jo-erlend> that doesn't exist?
<lifeless> bah, binary package
<lifeless> one sec
<lifeless> jo-erlend: on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties
<jo-erlend> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/815562
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 815562 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Difficult to know why we can't find signing_key_fingerprint for a PPA" [Undecided,New]
<jo-erlend> lifeless, thanks. :)
<jo-erlend> I'm working on Quickly Widgets and now I would like to package and upload it to my PPA so I can test that applications that depend on it really does work, etc. I already have python-quickly.widgets installed from universe and I wish my package to replace that. What do I need to consider? Sorry if this is the wrong channel for that question.
<lifeless> jo-erlend: #ubuntu-packaging may be better
<jo-erlend> thanks. I need to learn this stuff quickly. It's really boring to program without being able to actually see the results. :)
<KombuchaKip> For project todo list type functionality, what is the suggested way to use with Launchpad? Just use the bug tracker?
<lifeless> KombuchaKip: sure
<KombuchaKip> lifeless: Thanks.
<KombuchaKip> lifeless: Maybe it would be useful if they added another bug type as "todo" since "wishlist" implies that some things might not be necessary.
<lifeless> KombuchaKip: actuallym we want to revamp things quite a bit
<KombuchaKip> lifeless: Cool.
<lifeless> KombuchaKip: get to a more evidence based model; wishlist doesn't really fit in the same dimension as the others
<KombuchaKip> lifeless: Yup
<lifeless> and the others are both too granular for some, and not granular enough for others
<KombuchaKip> lifeless: Right.
<kroq-gar78> KombuchaKip: blueprints?
<KombuchaKip> kroq-gar78: Close, but I think it's too much work to create a blueprint every time some functionality not completed yet hasn't been done in a program or some such.
<kroq-gar78> KumbuchaKip: or you could just create a TODO file in the master branch
<kroq-gar78> and add it to bzr
<KombuchaKip> kroq-gar78: Could, but it's not very friendly to non-developers working on the project (e.g. artwork).
<kroq-gar78> KombuchaKip: OH! you mean others suggesting ideas. There are really only 3 ways: blueprints, bugs/wishlist bugs, TODO file
<kroq-gar78> only ones that I can come up with
<KombuchaKip> kroq-gar78: I think the bugs method seems to be the best way at present, but Launchpad really should have a TODO list as well.
<kroq-gar78> yeah I agree. I think that's what they were trying to to with blueprints
<kroq-gar78> I think they should make a list and THEN have them LINK to blueprints
<lifeless> kroq-gar78: what would a separate list feature add?
<lifeless> kroq-gar78: I mean: what could you do with it that you couldn't with bugs / blueprints, or why would it be better?
<KombuchaKip> lifeless: Well, just as there is an Overview, Code, Bugs, Blueprints, Translations, Answers, there might be a ToDo section as well. Just a simple list of things to do.
<KombuchaKip> Is there any way to assign a bug to multiple assignees?
<lifeless> https://dev.launchpad.net/IssueTracker
<lifeless> we are combining Bugs and Blueprints
<lifeless> so those being different tabs today is not a reason for adding a ToDo tab
<lifeless> KombuchaKip: a single task can only be assigned to a single person-or-team at a time
<KombuchaKip> lifeless: Fair enough.
<andreas__> how can I nominate a bug for a specific release of ubuntu? https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape-client/+bug/813477
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 813477 in Landscape Client "Update landscape-client to 11.07.1.1" [High,Fix committed]
<andreas__> I'm trying "also affects distribution" but it won't let me say it affects ubuntu
<andreas__> it was fixed in oneiric, that's why it is "released", but now I want to add a task for lucid
<tumbleweed> ahasenack: normal approach is to ask in #ubuntu-devel. core-devs can nominate main packages
<lifeless> ahasenack: only bug supervisors can nominate for prior releases
<lifeless> (which suggests we probably want to remove nominations as a misfeature)
<micahg> tumbleweed: bug control can nominate, core-dev or PPU can approve
<ahasenack> I used to be able to do it
<ahasenack> hmm
<tumbleweed> micahg: I don't seem to be able to nominate on that one
<micahg> tumbleweed: you need to focus on the Ubuntu task
<ahasenack> I vaguely remember a message from LP to me about something about to expire
<ahasenack> probably my membership in that group
<lifeless> ahasenack: it got changed, because it was drowning - approx every user was nominating their pet bug
<ahasenack> I can see that happening
<tumbleweed> micahg: uh, duh, is there any way to do that without editing the URL?
<micahg> the three click solution (if you have the greasemonkey script installed), click on the source name on the task, click fix released bugs, click the bug you want
<ahasenack> so is one of you doing it or should I ask in #ubuntu-devel?
<DNS777> uhm i need more space in a ppa can some1 help here too? :]
<DNS777> please
<wgrant> ScottK: Oh dear. It's probably NoAutomatic...
<micahg> DNS777: you can file a request on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2012-07-16
<mark06> how to update a po file for fixing some translation?
<mark06> I seem to not have upload rights to this queue: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/pidgin/+imports
<wgrant> mark06: You don't upload from the queue page, but the translation page.
<wgrant> eg. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/pidgin/+pots/pidgin/en_AU/+upload
<wgrant> Replacing the language code, obviously.
<mark06> wgrant: "Not allowed" :(
<wgrant> mark06: Are you in the appropriate translation team?
<mark06> wgrant: it seems I'm not and it should take an arbitrary amount of time for achieving it
<wgrant> mark06: Oh?
<mark06> but I wanted to upload it now
<wgrant> Ubuntu doesn't just let random people overwrite their translations
<wgrant> You need to be a member of the relevant team.
<mark06> the queue above has items "needing review" so I thought it wouldn't simply overwrite it
<mark06> let me explain the actual problem
<mark06> pidgin's pt_BR translation sucks in upstream, and sucks less in Launchpad. I have done a work on this as follows:
<mark06> 1) took original and LP po 2) fixed *wrong*  LP translations 4) improved LP translations 5) IIRC, likely fixed and improved stuff in original po which had not been done in LP
<mark06> I used source code and the UI itself as context so I'm quite confident of my work
<mark06> but I'm not confident of whether the original upstream ticket with the best translation will be implemented or not, because it's been a long time
<mark06> so I though of pushing it to LP instead, so we have at least one OS with decent translation
<wgrant> mark06: Indeed, that is a good idea
<mark06> current translation contain *severe* errors in both upstream and LP
<wgrant> mark06: https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-pt-br is the relevant Ubuntu translation team
<wgrant> They can upload it for you, or you can ask to join (I'm not sure what their membership policy is)
<wgrant> Bah
<wgrant> Wrong team
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-pt-br
<wgrant> That's the one
<mark06> it could take weeks or months depending on their activity and such
<mark06> I was inclined to open a bug
<mark06> pidgin devs are too narrow minded
 * mark06 shrugs it off
<nailora> does someone know how to configure launchpad translations to pick up two *.po files? we are trying with simple-scan and failing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/simple-scan/+bug/543282
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 543282 in Simple Scan "Documentation cannot be translated" [High,Confirmed]
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<shadeslayer> wibble
<shadeslayer> I get a Database offline error
<shadeslayer> Trying to visit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: yes we do a daily downtime at this hour
<czajkowski> for a few seconds
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ok
<czajkowski> it's over now
<shadeslayer> yeah, working now
<wgrant> It was in fact back about 15 seconds before you mentioned it here :)
<shadeslayer> czajkowski: is this a part of the faster update cycle ?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: nah, I was still getting 503 errors
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Right, we can now apply a DB patch every day in ~70s of downtime if we need, rather than batching them up and doing them all in one huge 90 minute monthly downtime.
<shadeslayer> right
<wgrant> Unblocks development, and hopefully infuriates users a little less.
<czajkowski> I would add it to the topic as it hits someone most days
 * shadeslayer notes time
<czajkowski> but our topic is rather long
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: 10am UTC
<shadeslayer> okie
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<mgz> how should searching for multiple tags with searchTask in launchpadlib work exactly?
<mgz> including a space complains:
<mgz> tags: [ConstraintNotSatisfied(u'qa-ok hardening')]
<mgz> but passing a tuple doesn't seem to do the right thing either
<mgz> it might be ORing rather than ANDing
<jml> mgz: comma
<jml> mgz: or, wait, I think a list works, and that there's an any/all switch
<genjix> hi
<genjix> how can i make my mailing list so anyone can join?
<genjix> https://launchpad.net/~electrum-dev
<genjix> i just want a normal mailing list for my software project...
<czajkowski> genjix: thats how the ml works on lp you need to join
<genjix> ok thanks czajkowski
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<sqrt7744> Hey, can someone have a gander at my build-log, this is failing and it don't really understand why...  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/110267413/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.zams_1.1-1ubuntu0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<maxb> sqrt7744: Is that build actually compiling anything? Or is it doing something peculiar like shipping compiled binaries in the source package?
<sqrt7744> no it should compile
<sqrt7744> it actually works for the 64bit build, but the 32bit build fails
<sqrt7744> which is really odd if you ask me...
<maxb> The error messages imply it has build/got 64bit binaries in the 32bit build!
<sqrt7744> hmm...  i didn't notice that.
<sqrt7744> ah ok, the ELF format thing...
<sqrt7744> i'll purge the source of any bits of binary hanging around and try again, thanks, at least that is a place to look
<maxb> sqrt7744: There appear to be precompiled binaries in the source tarball
<maxb> You should repack it without that mess :-/
<mark06> I have a problem
<mark06> I need to join a translation team to submit a po patch but someone from there pushed me to upstream, which refuses to answer whether they'll get the patch or not, so I'm suck, what to do?
<komputes> SPAM FOUND - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/405022/comments/24
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 405022 in GNU Parted "gparted doesn't support sector sizes > 512" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<komputes> SPAMMER ACCOUNT FOUND - https://bugs.launchpad.net/~bob-robisonranch
<tsimpson> komputes: it's best to report spam on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<komputes> tsimpson: ok I'll do that
<StevenK> komputes: Comment 24 has been hidden.
<komputes> Thanks StevenK - I think all the comments from this user have been spam (a few bugs affected)
<StevenK> komputes: All done.
<komputes> StevenK: thanks
<StevenK> Account suspended too
<komputes> great
<StevenK> komputes: If you did file a question, point me at it and I'll comment
<komputes> Can there be an auto flag for eorfd like rolex, viagra, gucci
<StevenK> komputes: We don't parse bug comments
<komputes> StevenK: No, I was in the process, but I didn't submit
<StevenK> komputes: Okay, cool
#launchpad 2012-07-17
<jbicha> hi! on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=1 why is the diff stored at http://lplibrarian-private-download.internal:8000/110291526/haskell-aeson_0.6.0.2-1_0.6.0.2-1build1.diff.gz
<micahg> jbicha: looks like a bug
<micahg> lifeless: ^^^
<lifeless> indeed thats a bug
<lifeless> please file it
<lifeless> cjwatson will need to know about it
<jbicha> it's affecting other stuff too, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/3.5.4-0ubuntu1
<stgraber> it's not affecting all the diff links and the relation between these that are affected isn't obvious (not time based and nothing obvious in the .changes that I could see)
<jbicha> are there recent uploads that have normal diffs?
<stgraber> fairly recent yeah
<stgraber> I spotted a couple to quantal 4 hours ago that were fine
<stgraber> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=&memo=120&start=120
<stgraber> lists gnome-orca with an invalid link, but gjs and libsoup2.4 are fine
<jbicha> anyway, bug 1025515
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025515 in Launchpad itself "LP diffs are being linked at http://lplibrarian-private-download.internal:8000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025515
<stgraber> kde-runtime too, but if you go to the next page, you have some more that are pointing to the internal server
<wgrant> jbicha, lifeless, micahg: cjwatson's already fixed that, but existing uploads haven't been repaired.
<wgrant> It affects sources that were originally uploaded to a private PPA.
<micahg> wgrant: would've pinged you, but I thought you were on vacation :)
<micahg> wgrant: the quantal queue doesn't include stuff uploaded to private PPAs :)
<wgrant> Ahhh
<wgrant>     @property
<wgrant>     def private(self):
<wgrant>         """See `IPackageDiff`."""
<wgrant>         return all(
<wgrant>             archive.private for archive in self.to_source.published_archives)
<wgrant> So if it's not published in any archives at all, it'll end up private :/
<micahg> heh, I had a sneaky suspicion about that part
<lifeless> wgrant: what what, we store a static url? what about TLT ?
<wgrant> lifeless: We store an LFA reference.
<wgrant> lifeless: Private archives know how to do the TLT redirection dance
<wgrant> Public archives and +queue do not, deliberately.
<lifeless> wgrant: lplibrarian-private-download.internal isn't a TLT base url *either*
<wgrant> lifeless: No, it's the http_url
<lifeless> ahhhhg
<wgrant> Which things will use unless they're getting TLTs
<wgrant> using getURL
<lifeless> we should just nuke that for private entirely.
<wgrant> Er
<wgrant> No
<lifeless> yeah :)
<wgrant> It's how internal downloads work :)
<lifeless> doesn't have to be.
<wgrant> You want to issue a bazillion TLTs for every file just so we can access them internally?
<wgrant> Seems unwise.
<wgrant> At least until we know it scales
<wgrant> Which we don't...
<lifeless> its about as much IO as needed to write a log entry
<lifeless> we know that we can do that already.
<lifeless> Internal downloads of public things should use the public url
<wgrant> Well, recall that we already have some unidentified load issue with TLTs in the librarian server.
<lifeless> internal downloads of private things should use a private url, TLTs provide one.
<lifeless> yes, should fix that first.
<lifeless> Wasn't aware that it was load correlated.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<iwata0303> Hallo, folks.
<iwata0303> Now, I get "Not a branch" error when trying to access to some branches on Launchpad.
<mgz> iwata0303: has the branch been deleted or moved?
<Lasall> how do you branch?
<iwata0303> e.g. lp:tortoisebzr, lp:qbzr. They cirtainly exist.
<mgz> ah, okay, they do exist :)
<iwata0303> Has something changed ?
<mgz> $ bzr branch lp:qbzr
<mgz> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/qbzr/".
<mgz> ...and that is a bit worrying
<mgz> $ bzr branch lp:~qbzr-dev/qbzr/trunk2a
<mgz> Branched 1494 revisions.
<mgz> so, the mapping is borked.
<iwata0303> Can I do something to fix it ?
<mgz> iwata0303: problem seems to be launchpad's end
<mgz> there are a few recent changes to branch stacking for the privacy work, but nothing jumps out at me as being to blame
<mgz> iwata0303: for a workaround if you need to update your copies locally, you can find out the real location from the web page and pull from that
<iwata0303> The workaround is okay for my personal work, but this problem may block next bzr windows installer release.
<mgz> iwata0303: don't make me cry more ;_;
<mgz> (I think that should be fine, as I can always manually change the locations to pull from when building the installer)
<mgz> but this is clearly a regression in launchpad that needs fixing
<iwata0303> mgz: I see. Thank you for your advice :)
<mgz> thanks for reporting the problem :)
<dobey> how does one remove a team from subscription to bugs for a specific package in ubuntu these days?
<mgz> dobey: not sure as I can't find a team I'm subscribed to stuff seperately under, but maybe under ubuntu/+source/PROJECT/+subscriptions ?
<dobey> apparently that doesn't work either. but i'm middle-man at the moment, as no teams i'm admin of are subscribed to package bugs in ubuntu, i don't think
<mgz> okay, so we're both in the dark :)
<dobey> but i do see an Unsubscribe for myself on another package where i am subscribed, on the +subscriptions page
<dobey> i wonder if that's broken for teams that are also members of ubuntu-bug-control
<bdrung> hi, i try to run lp:ubuntu-sponsoring, but it always crashes due to a LP timeout error (OOPS-cdbdeb62c9dc06f0a82055212f63fb1e)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=cdbdeb62c9dc06f0a82055212f63fb1e
<dobey> mgz: http://ubuntuone.com/5zoA5NukA3PV1bjhPiJlgj <- chipaca sees this on that page. trying to remove ubuntuone-hackers from couchdb bug subscription. he's the team owner and an admin. for me, it shows my subscription via that team. wonder why it's blank for him
<mgz> dobey: right, that's what I see on projects I have no direct subscriptions for
<mgz> implies if he's subscribed to that project, it's through some other more twisty path
<dobey> no, ubuntuone-hackers is subscribed to that package
<dobey> mgz: you can see it listed on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb
<mgz> dobey: can he edit stuff on ~ubuntuone-hackers/+structural-subscriptions ?
<dobey> mgz: i could delete it from there even
<mgz> dobey: ace.
<sfeu> Hey there, I require armhf builds for my project. But  if i define armhf for architecture in debian/control, launchpad rejects my build. So i am required to use my own pbuilder on arm, right?
<mgz> sfeu: or get a special permission bit to use the launchpad arm builders
<mgz> I'm not sure who you need to beg for that though.
<sfeu> mgz: thanks for the info. I will try to asks the admins in launchpad/answers then.
<mgz> that'll still be me today, I'll poke someone in the know.
<sfeu> thanks mgz. I am doing my first steps porting libcassowary, a constrain solver to recent 10.04 and 12.04 ubuntu versions. would be great if one can enable this special bit for my repository. https://launchpad.net/~sfeu/+archive/ppa/+packages
<mgz> sfeu: will get back to you shortly
<sfeu> mgz: thx
<czajkowski> sfeu: are you canonica/linaro
<mgz> sfeu: so, the short answer is yes, you need your own builder (or to piggyback on debian or some other group that providers builders to members)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<dobey> how do i copy binary packages from the Ubuntu archive, to a PPA, into a different series?
<elmo> dobey: from the PPA's page, 'View Package Details'
<elmo> dobey: then there should be a copy link near the top right
<elmo> oh, blah
<elmo> dobey: sorry
<dobey> :)
<dobey> yeah, from ubuntu main into a ppa, not from one ppa to another
<dobey> stupid circular deps in python modules not making this easy for me :-/
<sfeu_> mgz: ok. thanks - then i will set up my own one.
<evillyEvil> How long is a "Rejected" branch kept on launchpad?
<evillyEvil> How do I view the list of all rejected branches of mine?
<lifeless> evillyEvil: code.l.n/~ and use the filter to choose rejected branches.
<lifeless> erm, abandoned.
<lifeless> I'm not sure there is a view for my-reject-ed-proposals
<evillyEvil> lifeless: will those rejected branches got deleted after sometime?
<lifeless> evillyEvil: nope
#launchpad 2012-07-18
<YokoZar> Is there a way to configure launchpad bugmail to send to different accounts depending on project?
<YokoZar> *email accounts
<LordOfTime> YokoZar:  no it'll send to the primary email
<micahg> YokoZar: no,but I think it's been requested (you can send stuff to different addresses for different MLs though)
<micahg> bug 28688
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 28688 in Launchpad itself "Receive mail about different products/packages/etc (roles/"hats") at different e-mail addresses" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28688
<wgrant> 3
<wgrant> bah
<Noldorin> anyone here??
<huwshimi> Noldorin: Sure, plenty of people. Feel free to just ask a question and someone who knows will answer.
<Noldorin> huwshimi: okay… just a little inactive for a channel with many users i guess
<Logan_> wgrant: Are you around?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<MoonMaker> Hi, I've a question about an git repository import. I inserted not the right URL. How can I change this? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~moonmaker/rgbdemo/trunk
<MoonMaker> I think that would be the right URL: git://github.com/nburrus/rgbdemo
<czajkowski> MoonMaker: if you file a question https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion  we can change it for you
<MoonMaker> that would be perfect
<MoonMaker> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/203497
<MoonMaker> thank you very much
<czajkowski> MoonMaker: np
<MoonMaker> hmm ;-) Its not that easy today.... nested trees arrg
<hoijui> since about a year or even more, i am not able to login to stackoverflow anymore, with my launchpad openid
<hoijui> is tha ta common/known problem?
<mgz> hoijui: nope, it generally works. try wiping cookies or otherwise poking the stackoverflow side
<hoijui> ok :D
<hoijui> thanks
<hoijui> i also first though, it could be something liek that..
<hoijui> but i now tried on two PCs, and on one of them with two different browsers
<hoijui> and its always the same..
<hoijui> launchpad site sais, there was some error, and sorry :D
<hoijui> kinds like windows... just no blue, and an additional sorry ;-)
<mgz> hoijui: if you can't log in to launchpad at all, that's another issue
<jelmer> MoonMaker: hi
<jelmer> MoonMaker: unfortunately your repository contains submodules, so launchpad won't be able to import it successfully
<jelmer> (see bug 402814 for reference)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 402814 in Launchpad itself "Importing revisions with submodules is not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402814
<MoonMaker> thanks jelmer, thats bad
<MoonMaker> is there no trick to import it?
<wgrant> hoijui: What's the OOPS ID that Launchpad gives you?
<hoijui> wgrant, sorry.. the problem is solved..
<hoijui> i knod of dont get  it...
<hoijui> but the launchbad username i have seems to be aaaa-bbbb
<hoijui> using this at the end of the OpenID URL fails
<hoijui> if i use just he first part (aaaa) it works
<hoijui> the aaaa-bbbb thing redirects to the aaaa thing
<hoijui> aaaa is the user name of the email, bbbb the domain
<hoijui> i dont get why the aaaa-bbbb even works.. i think it would be better if it would not, so this problem could not arise
<hoijui> umm...
<hoijui> ok now stackoverflow does not recognize me as the same user
<jelmer> MoonMaker: you can of course provide another repository without the submodules (e.g. by filtering them out)
<wgrant> hoijui: You have two separate Launchpad accounts, they don't redirect.
<MoonMaker> hmm but I dont want to install it on my PC. Thats the nice thing for me to use github and generate the package on launchpad.
<hoijui> ah...
<MoonMaker> I sent an email to the author if he can stop working with submodules... we will see
<wgrant> hoijui: They're each at a different .ch domain
<hoijui> ok, thanks wgrant
<hoijui> then that means, that one of them works to log in, and the other one not
<wgrant> Yeah, because you're logged in as one of them.
<wgrant> If you log out and back in with the other email address, the other username will work
<wgrant> You may want to merge the two.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<hoijui> ahh perfect, thanks :-)
<hoijui> wgrant, does that mean, that only one of the accounts will work after that?
<hoijui> or will it be a redirect?
<hoijui> guess no redirect
<wgrant> hoijui: It's a bit complicated... let's see.
<wgrant> hoijui: Do you know which one your main stackoverflow account is linked to?
<hoijui> yes
<hoijui> the longer one
<hoijui> hmm.. lets see if i can login to that one somehow...
<wgrant> hoijui: You can either merge the short one into the long one, or merge the long into the short and rename the short to the lon.
<hoijui> then merge the short one into that... that would casue no problems then, i think
<wgrant> +g
<hoijui> ahhh ok
<hoijui> perfect
<hoijui> ill do the merge + rename then
<wgrant> You're currently logged into the short one?
<hoijui> yes
<hoijui> dont remember the password of the long one :D
<hoijui> hehe.. i must appear very messy :D
<wgrant> Nah, lots of people end up with duplicate accounts for various reasons :)
<wgrant> Easily fixed!
<hoijui> ok :D
<hoijui> wgrant .. merged, and login wiht stackoverflow works well agian.. thanks! :-)
<wgrant> hoijui: Excellent
<hoijui> :-)
 * czajkowski peers at mpt 
<mpt> 8-D
<mpt> You did say you wanted more bugs
<czajkowski> No I don't believe I said that
<czajkowski> I do find the grey and pink hard to see
<czajkowski> I'll give you that
<mpt> No? Maybe I interpreted it the way I wanted to hear
<czajkowski> and the font is a bit weak
<mpt> There's pink?
<mpt> oh, for "INCOMPLETE"?
<czajkowski> mpt: yes see for others it's a lot more colourful :)
<mlankhorst> at what point does a build timeout?
<ugo> hi, I had a question from one of our partners in a project. He was asking me whether the data on launchpad server was encrypted and where the servers where physically.
<ugo> does anyone know how I can find this out?
<czajkowski> ugo: let me find out for you
<ugo> czajkowski cool, thanks a lot (this question would be for a commercial account)
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> ugo: are you canonical?
<ugo> no
<czajkowski> ok
<ugo> we don't have a commercial account yet, but I contacted lp to get info on commercial accounts, etc... because we're involved in a EU project where we'd need private branches
<czajkowski> ugo: ok I've asked about the data encrypted on the server, and the no it's not,  as for location it's in London
<ugo> some of the partners have strong IP protection policies (data must be encrypted on the server, and the physical location may also be critical for their legal department)
<ugo> thanks a lot for this
<czajkowski> np
<ara> hello!
<czajkowski> ara: hi
<ara> czajkowski, one quick question. Is there a way for Launchpad to allow us to decide whether to track bugs in the project or the package?
<ara> czajkowski, for example, we have bugs.launchpad.net/checkbox and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bugs
<ara> but it does not help us much, because our project is mainly used in Ubuntu
<ara> so a bug in our project is a bug in Ubuntu and vice-versa
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> ara: not sure let me find out for you
<mrevell> ara, You can turn bugs off in the project side of things, if you prefer to track bugs only on the package.
<ara> mrevell, but I guess no the other way around
<mrevell> ara, I don't think so, as that would be decided at the Ubuntu distro level. Sorry.
<ara> OK, thanks!
<dobey> ara: you can write a bot that uses the API to automatically add the package or the project, to the bugs, when they get filed
<ara> dobey, yes, that was my second option :-)
<ara> I wanted to double check if that was needed
<dobey> ara: or if the project has a team associated with it, subscribe the team to all bug mail for the package in ubuntu. so the team gets notified of all the bugs on the project and the package
<dobey> which is generally what we do for ubuntuone
<ara> dobey, yes, but it is still difficult to track in two different places
<dobey> yes it is. it's probably fine/safe for you to just have a bot that changes all bugs to affect both the project and the package, with some smarts about how to deal with series
<dobey> for u1, we have to track in multiple, and users file bugs in the totally wrong place a lot of the time, so it takes some manual intervention to move them
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
#launchpad 2012-07-19
<Noldorin> zzz
<RAOF> Ra raw! The precise unapproved queue now features such unuseful links as http://lplibrarian-private-download.internal:8000/110401053/xen_4.1.2-2ubuntu2_4.1.2-2ubuntu2.2.diff.gz
 * ajmitch heard that was being fixed
<ajmitch> & apparantly a fix to be deployed tomorrow, if I'm reading the channel log correctly
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> That'll make today's SRU processing annoying, but if it's fixed tomorrow that's ok.
<StevenK> It will get deployed today or tomorrow
<StevenK> Depending if my structsub branch passes QA or ends up as a bucket of a fail
<RAOF> Heh.
<wgrant> RAOF: Bug #1025515
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025515 in Launchpad itself "LP diffs are being linked at http://lplibrarian-private-download.internal:8000" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025515
<RAOF> Ta
<StevenK> RAOF: Colin's fix is deployed.
<RAOF> StevenK: Thanks.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<jfi> Hello, is there actually an issue with the brz import from svn? https://code.launchpad.net/~jfi/psensor/trunk is stuck since at least 30mn, svn repository is up
<mgz> that seems to have in import and revs from yesterday
<mgz> what do you think isn't working?
<jfi> usually I can request manually an import
<jelmer> jfi: are you logged in?
<jfi> and there is the message: "The next import is scheduled to run as soon as possible. " in the page since at least 30mn (usually it takes a couple of minutes)
<jelmer> jfi: actually, a new import is already scheduled
<jfi> jelmer, yes I am logged
<jelmer> jfi: so presumably there just is a big queue for the imports
<jfi> ok
<wgrant> jfi: One of the import machines ran into trouble after a hardware issue yesterday, causing a substantial queue to build up. We've just kicked it and it's started picking up jobs again, so it should clear within a few hours
<Saviq> hey, trying to branch lp:ubuntu/precise/totem, getting an error:
<Saviq> bzr: ERROR: Revision {package-import@ubuntu.com-20120109161939-wfwd46cy3ytl1qq3} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".
<jelmer> Saviq: that's a known issue; disabling the launchpad freshness checker in bzr should work around it
<Saviq> jelmer, ok thanks
<cecile_> Hello, I'm a developper at OpenERP. We just renewed our openerp-int project (private project) and we are no able to see the page on launchpad anymore.
<czajkowski> sinzui: are you about to help on a call here for the next 40/50 mins
<sinzui> czajkowski: I reactivated the project for the user. I will see if I can track his email address down to tell him
<czajkowski> sinzui: mail is gone to commercial@lp.net
<czajkowski> sinzui: thanks
<Sweetshark> wth? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1026596 <- how can duplicate/new possible be a sensible state? why does lp allow that?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1026528 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1026596 Quantal daily Alternate amd64 failed to install: missing dependency libreoffice-common - amd64/i386 desync" [Critical,Fix released]
<sinzui> Sweetshark: That is the state of the bug if it were unduplicated. this is bug 317244 and bug 524294
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 524294 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #317244 Completely unobvious that a bug is a duplicate / why duplicate bug status etc can't be edited" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524294
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 524294 in Launchpad itself "Completely unobvious that a bug is a duplicate / why duplicate bug status etc can't be edited" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524294
<Sweetshark> sinzui: k. thx.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<george_e> Is the fix for the problem with the PPA builders deployed yet?
<george_e> Anyone know?
<LordOfTime> george_e: so you broke PPAs, huh? (points at Ask Ubuntu chat briefly)
<LordOfTime> lol, i kid, apparently you're having problems and my logs dont exist, so...
<LordOfTime> george_e: is it returning any errors?
<george_e> Well, I `dput`-ed a bunch of packages and they aren't showing up anywhere.
<LordOfTime> george_e: where'd you dput them?
<george_e> LordOfTime: No, I'm not getting anything at all?
<george_e> LordOfTime: To ppa:george-edison55/nitroshare
<LordOfTime> george_e: according to the build logs for your repo, there's stuff there...
<LordOfTime> wonder why its not showing up though
<george_e> I'll be AFK for a bit.
<george_e> But feel free to ping me.
<george_e> Something is still wrong with PPA uploads.
<george_e> None of them are showing up anywhere.
<czajkowski> george_e: are you seeing any errors?
<george_e> None whatsoever.
<george_e> This is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100875/
<dobey> george_e: those weren't uploaded; did you delete all the recipe builds in that ppa?
<george_e> I deleted four recipe builds in the PPA.
<dobey> george_e: in that pastebin, your packages are not signed with a gpg key that is associated with your account
<dobey> george_e: and unfortunately in that case, you don't get an error e-mail
<george_e> Oh... so that's the problem.
<dobey> yes
<dobey> well, that's the first problem
<george_e> Thanks for clearing that up.
<dobey> i don't think you'll be able to upload as a native package versioned as just 0.2 either
<dobey> because it will be older than what was previously uploaded by the recipe
<george_e> dobey: Even after deleting the packages?
<dobey> george_e: yes; because even if it were uploaded, anyone who installed the older version will not be able to upgrade to the "new" version that is actually older
<george_e> dobey: Actually, that's okay. The newest recipe build and the version I'm uploading have identical contents.
<george_e> So users who have the package won't see the update...
<george_e> ...and those who don't will get the one I'm uploading.
<micahg> george_e: it's not ok to allow though since that won't necessarily be the case, you have to upload a different version
<Logan_> Can a Launchpad admin please delete the upstream link for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fftw3 ? It is currently linked to the python bindings for FFTW, not the actual upstream project.
<micahg> Logan_: done
<Logan_> micahg: Thanks. :)
#launchpad 2012-07-20
<smoser> $ ssh bazaar.launchpad.net
<smoser> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<smoser> is that just me?
<smoser> i think it went broken in last 10 minutes
<wgrant> smoser: Yeah, ops looking at it now
<spm> smoser: should be starting to clear up now
<smoser> gracias
<spm> actually, take that back, we've got a 2nd contender for woes. one more moment.
<spm> should be fixed now.
<smoser> spm, thanks. (slow reply, but its working happily)
<spm> nw
<elky> Is there a way to get a bugs table in a format that can copied/imported ingo a spreadsheet with some semblance of readability?
<hychen> elky, I wrote a launchpad command line tool to do almost the same thing "https://launchpad.net/lp-cli",
<hychen> elky, but I print bug list as a yaml format
<hychen> elky, here is the document how I do it (http://people.canonical.com/~hychen/lp-cli-doc/howto-custom-format-data.html)
<elky> hychen, i need it with the status fields and stuff which your first code block there isn't showing.
<elky> oh, and milestones/dates
<hychen> elky, http://pastebin.com/pFdgheRg
<hychen> elky,  yes, you can include fields tag, status, search-text, assignee, milestone, package
<hychen> elky, and this is the way how I generate my bugtasks report (http://people.canonical.com/~hychen/lp-cli-doc/howto-create-custom-bugsreport.html)
<elky> hychen, thanks
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<omeone> When https://staging.launchpad.net/ will continue to work?
<czajkowski> omeone: let me go and see
<pmatulis> there is no response when i try to +filebug, tried 2 different packages.  known issue?
<czajkowski> pmatulis: yes
<czajkowski> pmatulis: https://t.co/LPuq6GUC
<pmatulis> czajkowski: thanks
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: htt
#launchpad 2012-07-21
<maxb> OOPS-c326d652e0b646759bd32c7822807ee5
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=c326d652e0b646759bd32c7822807ee5
<maxb> Anyone around who can tell me why my daily build "Build now" request is oopsing?
<wgrant> maxb: Probably because it's still trying to build for maverick, but let me see.
<wgrant> BuildNotAllowedForDistro: A build against this distro is not allowed.
<wgrant> Yeah
<maxb> Very bizarre that recipes have different criteria to standard uploads
#launchpad 2013-07-15
<Bitbored> any word on when launchpad will be available again?
<wgrant> Hopefully just a few minutes, some DB maintenance is taking a bit longer than expected.
<Bitbored> aha, I can acces it :)
<wgrant> Should be back now, yeah
<Regit> Hello, I'm not sure of the status of git submodules (https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports and https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/225319 differ)
<Regit> Can I add use submodules in my git repo without breaking ppa build ?
<lifeless> they differ? how?
<Regit> lifeless: right, after rereading it it seems that in both cases, this is said as it is unsupported
<Regit> :/
<hachre> hey guys
<hachre> wouldn't it be sensible
<hachre> to be able to link the download area of a project to a PPA?
<hachre> or am I overlooking something here
<saiarcot895> hachre: there's a bug report for that in Launchpad
<hachre> ah good
<hachre> ill check it out
<saiarcot895> hanged build: https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/staging/+build/4795445
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: cancelled
<saiarcot895> cjwatson: also see two frozen builds, not sure what happened here
<saiarcot895> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily/+build/4791132 and https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily/+build/4792984
<cjwatson> I'd rather leave those alone because they could use actual investigation and I don't have time right now (about to go to bed).
#launchpad 2013-07-16
<saiarcot895> Is there any versioning syntax for specific bug fixes, but not a new version?
<saiarcot895> Basically, I have a patch that fixes a bug in a package and want to upload it to my PPA, but it isn't a new release by a maintainer
<stokachu> saiarcot895: this may help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation
<stokachu> saiarcot895: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<saiarcot895> stokachu: the first link helped, thank you
<stokachu> saiarcot895: np glad i could help
<saiarcot895> a few frozen builds that might be of interest: http://pastebin.com/bnkE8AU4
<hannie> How can I add a second OpenPGP key to Launchpad? I did the following:
<hannie> edit pgp key > import fingerprint
<dobey> did you upload it to the ubuntu keyserver first?
<hannie> After having done this, my public key is not added to my personal page
<hannie> Yes
<dobey> have you verified it's on the server?
<hannie> yes
<hannie> I can give you the terminal output if you like
<dobey> what's the fingerprint?
<hannie> am I allowed to post it here?
<dobey> or the public key id
<hannie> 7E7B0BCB
<dobey> it's not on keyserver.ubuntu.com
<dobey> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=7E7B0BCB&fingerprint=on
<hannie> Let me give you my terminal output, just a minute:
<dobey> it doesn't immediately appear on the server. it may take some time
<dobey> so i'd say just wait a bit, and if it doesn't work in say 15 minutes from now, then re-upload it to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<hannie> I imported it for the second time this morning
<dobey> the key must be visible on http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/ to be able to import it on launchpad
<hannie> The fingerprint I mean
<hannie> hold on, I have to find my terminal output first
<hannie> The command was: me@my_pc:~$ gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com --search-key '<my email address>'
<hannie> The answer was:
<hannie> (1)    John Doe <my email address> (address #1)
<hannie>     John Doe <my email address> (address #2)
<hannie>       2048 bit RSA key 7E7B0BCB, created: 2013-05-11
<hannie> (2)    H D (Sleutel om CoC te onderteken) <my email address>
<hannie>       2048 bit RSA key 70ED95E9, created: 2011-03-30
<dobey> please use paste.ubuntu.com or something to paste multiline output like that
<hannie> ok
<hannie> See http://pastebin.com/pzUtSM29
<dobey> what is your launchpad id?
<hannie> ~lafeber-dumoleyn
<hannie> Could it be that LP has problems with my 2 email addresses?
<hannie> the ubuntu-nl address forwards emails to my other address
<dobey> no
<hannie> When I confirm I can only use the zonnet address because ubuntu-nl.org is not in the FROM textbox
<dobey> you pasted the fingerprint on launchpad correctly?
<hannie> Yes, I copied it from Seahorse
<dobey> as "4D94 E2EA 45C2 7F9A 6D75  E79F 01B9 5CFE 7E7B 0BCB" with spaces and all?
<hannie> Shall I do int once more?
<hannie> yes, that's the one
<dobey> have you checked your e-mail?
<hannie> Many, many times
<hannie> But I'll do it again
<dobey> well try again, and if it doesn't work, i'd say you should ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad about it
<hannie> According to Ask Ubuntu I should check my spam folder, but I do not have one
<hannie> I already asked at answers, I'll send you the question in a second
<dobey> you may want to ask a question there to have that account, and ~hannie, merged, as well; since they both seem to be you (though ~hannie isn't an actual account, but result of translations imports from a few years ago or something)
<hannie> I signed the CoC in 2011 and that worked fine with the first OpenGpG key
<hannie> This was my question on answers: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/224037
<hannie> But it is probably better to start a new question
<hannie> I also asked on MOTU, I answered Steve kowalik and await his answer. He suggested to go to #launchpad
<hannie> dobey, I MAY have found the problem :)
<hannie> I copied and pasted my fingerprint from Seahorse instead of from the teminal and guess what:
<hannie> now I do get a message: A message has been sent to etc.
<dobey> cool
<saiarcot895> Is it any way possible to get armhf builds for chromium-browser, which takes (on average) 5 hours to build?
<czajkowski> saiarcot895: no the guidelines were rather specific and I believe that was asked before
<saiarcot895> If a bug was present two years ago, but isn't present in any of the current versions, can the bug be closed for that package?
<ychaouche> Hi. I am in the admin board of a python developers fan page on facebook and want to invite people there to contribute to programs written by other (facebook) group members. Should I just create personal repo on launchpad and give individual permissions to everyone who requests to push to the repo or should I register a team first then add members to it and create a team repo ? thanks for your suggestions
<ychaouche> TL;DR : personal repo with shared access or team repo ?
#launchpad 2013-07-17
<wgrant> ychaouche: Only the owner of a branch can write to it, so if you want shared access you need it to be owned by a team.
<ychaouche> wgrant: ok thanks
<ychaouche> but people can still propose merges, right ?
<wgrant> Right
<FourDollars> Hi, when I try to access https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/people/+me by my own program, it always returns 'This nonce has been used already.', is it normal?
<wgrant> FourDollars: You're reusing an OAuth nonce value.
<wgrant> That's not permitted.
<FourDollars> wgrant: My nonce value comes from 'Math.floor(Math.random() * +new Date);' in JavaScript.
<FourDollars> wgrant: It should not be reused.
<wgrant> FourDollars: Well, it clearly is reused :)
<wgrant> FourDollars: Oh, does it only happen for /people/+me?
<FourDollars> wgrant: You got it.
<wgrant> That will redirect. If you're following the redirect without resigning the request with a new nonce, it will do that
<FourDollars> wgrant: Yes, you are right. It is 303.
<FourDollars> wgrant: Thank you. :)
<wgrant> np
<lifeless> wgrant: could you please rename https://launchpad.net/os-config-applier to os-apply-config ?
<wgrant> lifeless: With alias?
<lifeless> wgrant: it would be nice
<wgrant> lifeless: Done
<lifeless> thanks!
<wgrant> np
<czajkowski> morning
<FourDollars> I have a question about 'Using the credentials' of https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests .
<FourDollars> If I want to use POST method, where should I put those keys?
<FourDollars> Now I only get '401 Unauthorized' from POST method. :(
<wgrant> FourDollars: The Authorization header, as described in that section
<FourDollars> wgrant: Thanks.
<FourDollars> I get '401 Unauthorized' from a private PPA, but 'Archive must be private.' from a public PPA. Err...
<FourDollars> By using getArchiveSubscriptionURL of https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~<name> .
<wgrant> FourDollars: Is your token authorized to access private objects?
<FourDollars> wgrant: I can access https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/<distribution>/+archive/<archive.name> .
<FourDollars> wgrant: I can access https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/<distribution>/+archive/<archive.name>?ws.op=getPublishedBinaries .
<FourDollars> I can use GET method to getPublishedBinaries from a private PPA but can not use POST method to getArchiveSubscriptionURL of it?
<wgrant> FourDollars: What is the body of the 401 Unauthorized response?
<FourDollars> wgrant: Empty.
<wgrant> FourDollars: Can you post to getPublishedBinaries?
<FourDollars> wgrant: I don't see the usage on https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html .
<wgrant> FourDollars: It's not documented, but a POST to a read operation should still work, or at least give an invalid method error after authorization
<wgrant> I suspect you're not signing POST requests properly; this will test that.
<FourDollars> I see.
<FourDollars> Let me try it.
<FourDollars> wgrant: it returns 'No such operation: getPublishedBinaries'.
<wgrant> FourDollars: Can you show me the getPublishedBinaries and getArchiveSubscriptionURL request headers, omitting the oauth token and signature?
<FourDollars> OK. Wait a minute.
<FourDollars> wgrant: The headers of GET /1.0/~oem-archive/+archive/somerville?ws.op=getPublishedBinaries HTTP/1.1\r\nAccept: application/json\r\nAuthorization: OAuth realm="https://api.launchpad.net/",oauth_consumer_key="
<FourDollars> just+testing",oauth_token="C0WQmN1jP1cb489Zwb26",oauth_signature_method="PLAINTEXT",oauth_signature="&tk2PRZzG8sQMCsGXBfNxtSKNT8Sbh6mJD9VC2wv3zWJ3XQTtzksC33sp3F07gcsvGNgSn5XDTDd5F5GN",oauth_timestamp="13
<FourDollars> 74052977.539",oauth_nonce="1270871078501",oauth_version="1.0"\r\nhost: api.launchpad.net\r\nConnection: keep-alive\r\n\r\n
<FourDollars> Oops
<FourDollars> I can revoke it. :)
<FourDollars> wgrant: 'POST /1.0/~oem-archive HTTP/1.1\r\nAccept: application/json\r\nAuthorization: OAuth realm="https://api.launchpad.net/",oauth_consumer_key="just+testing",oauth_token="C0WQmN1jP1cb489Zwb2
<FourDollars> 6",oauth_signature_method="PLAINTEXT",oauth_signature="&tk2PRZzG8sQMCsGXBfNxtSKNT8Sbh6mJD9VC2wv3zWJ3XQTtzksC33sp3F07gcsvGNgSn5XDTDd5F5GN",oauth_timestamp="1374053227.348",oauth_nonce="995638075736",oauth
<FourDollars> _version="1.0"\r\nhost: api.launchpad.net\r\ncontent-type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded; charset=utf-8\r\ncontent-length: 118\r\nConnection: keep-alive\r\n\r\n'
<FourDollars> wgrant: Well formatted version http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883638/
<wgrant> FourDollars: Are you sure the response body is empty?
<FourDollars> wgrant: Yes, but let me check again.
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> FourDollars: I don't think it's an OAuth problem
<wgrant> FourDollars: I think you're requesting the subscription URL for someone that isn't you
<FourDollars> wgrant: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~<name> is a private team, but I only have some read and download perssions.
<FourDollars> s/perssions/permissions/
<wgrant> FourDollars: You can only request your own subscription URL to a PPA, not someone else's.
<FourDollars> wgrant: Yes! You are right!
<FourDollars> wgrant: I use it in wrong way. Orz...
<FourDollars> wgrant: Thank you very much.
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> Glad it's working
<FourDollars> wgrant: Do you have any idea that I often get '503 Service Unavailable' with http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883756/ when using GET /1.0/~oem-archive/+archive/somerville?ws.op=getPublishedBinaries?
<wgrant> FourDollars: That's a timeout. You probably want to add some filtering so you're not retrieving the whole history.
<FourDollars> wgrant: I see.
<jonathas> hi, i have a question about launchpad and RSA/GPG keys, someone can answer?
<dobey> just ask your question. if anyone can answer, they will
<jonathas> ok, i think that is easy..
<jonathas> i create a account and generate my RSA and GPG keys, but i had to format my computer and lost my keys..
<jonathas> have i generate again? or has someway to recovery this keys?
<cjwatson> Launchpad doesn't have a copy of your private keys (it would be very bad if it did).  There's no way to recover them if you don't have a copy.  You'll have to generate new ones and attach them to your account.
<jonathas> fine, is a good way save my private keys in somewhere?
<cjwatson> You should make backups, but keep them tightly under your control as they can be used to impersonate you.
<cjwatson> For example, a USB storage drive on your keyring.
<jonathas> i understand.. thanks cjwatson
<jonathas> ubuntu one is a good idea?
<cjwatson> The brand of the drive doesn't matter
<cjwatson> Er, I mean, "yes, buy our merchandise" :-)
<wgrant> But don't store them on Ubuntu One
<wgrant> You want your private keys under your control
<wgrant> Not on some server that you someone else can access.
<cjwatson> Oh, I read that as "an Ubuntu one", not as "Ubuntu One"
<cjwatson> Indeed, storing your private keys on Ubuntu One is not a good idea
<jonathas> its not secure?
<wgrant> It's as secure as anything else
<cjwatson> It doesn't matter how secure it is; you should never let your private keys out of your sole control
<cjwatson> On a remote server somewhere in a cloud isn't in your sole control, even if you trust the hoster
<wgrant> But an online service is probably easier to compromise, particularly without you noticing, than your pocket.
<beuno> jonathas, https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/are-my-files-stored-on-the-server-encrypted/
<jonathas> cjwatson, wgrant: you have a backup of the keys?
<wgrant> I'm not sure it'd be awfully wise to have the keys in the cloud even if they were encrypted :)
<cjwatson> jonathas: I have a backup of my keys, but not of yours. :-)
<cjwatson> wgrant: That would just move the problem to "where do you back up your decryption key", anyway
<wgrant> Yeah
<jonathas> cjwatson, hasuhasua.. good..
<jonathas> ok, i just need to know if the keys is more or less disposable..
<jonathas> i mean, if a lost, "thats ok, i generate other"..
<jonathas> but you dont think this way.. right?
<jonathas> bueno, thanks by the link
<saiarcot895> jonathas: Ideally, you shouldn't lose your private keys
<jonathas> beuno, thanks by the link
<jonathas> saiarcot895, yes, thats it!
<jonathas> i needed that..
<jonathas> thanks guys..
<hannie> I twice tried the dput command, first according to my personal page: dput ppa:lafeber-dumoleyn/ubuntuhandleiding <source.changes>
<hannie> Rejected
<hannie> Second try from this example: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading $  dput my-ppa P_V_source.changes
<hannie> Rejected
<hannie> I created the .dput.cf file
<hannie> First time rejected: Could not find distribution 'ppa'.
<hannie> Second time rejected: Could not find a PPA named 'ppa' for 'lmy_name'.
<hannie> in Launchpad, for most users creating their first PPA the PPA name will be literally just the string ppa.
<hannie> Could anyone here tell me exactly how the dput command should be?
<cjwatson> It looks like you tried to use ppa:lafeber-dumoleyn/ubuntuhandleiding/ppa rather than ppa:lafeber-dumoleyn/ubuntuhandleiding ...
<hannie> ah, let me see....
<cjwatson> You don't need a special .dput.cf for this - the stock /etc/dput.cf should do it
<hannie> ok, I will delete .deput.cf first
<hannie> * dput
<hannie> I'll try again
<hannie> I'll do dput ppa:lafeber-dumoleyn/ubuntuhandleiding ubuntumanualnl_12.04ubuntu1_source.changes
<cjwatson> That should be fine
<hannie> May I ask one more question (it is the first time I am packaging ): )
<hannie> Rejected: ubuntumanualnl_12.04ubuntu1.dsc: Unknown section 'unknown'
<hannie> I do not know what section expects me to use
<hannie> I did notice it in the control file I think
<hannie> Indeed. In control I see: Section: unknown
<cjwatson> "Section: doc" sounds appropriate for a manual
<hannie> I uses "Books & Magazines" which is a category in USC
<cjwatson> Not a valid archive section
<hannie> ok, I'll change it to doc
<cjwatson> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections lists the allowed ones (for Debian, but they're either in sync or only very slightly different)
<hannie> thanks for the link
<hannie> I have changed my control file Section: doc Architecture all. Is it necessary to do debuild -S -sa again?
<cjwatson> Yes
<hannie> thanks I'll do it right away :)
<hannie> cjwatson, thank you for your help so far. I got to go. Hope everything works now
<wedgwood> is this a good place to ask questions about bzrlib?
<dobey> wedgwood: #bzr might be better
<wedgwood> ta
<Dougie187> What does this mean, as a rejection message? "already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu"
<Dougie187> And, how do I find out the name of it in the primary archive?
<maxb> It's difficult to say more than 'it means exactly what it says' unless you give us more context
<Dougie187> Specifically: "File modules_3.2.10.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu"...
<Dougie187> I'm trying to package this http://modules.sourceforge.net/
<Dougie187> And when I uploaded the .changes, it gave me that error.
<maxb> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/modules/modules_3.2.10.orig.tar.gz  <--- already exists
<Dougie187> Oh cool. It's called environment-modules.
<Dougie187> Thanks
<maxb> The message, combined with your confusion, suggests that you are trying to upload to a PPA but are actually sending the upload to the actual real Ubuntu distribution archive itself
<Dougie187> dput ppa:douglasjacobsen/mpas-test *.changes
<Dougie187> That's what I used.
<Dougie187> It
<Dougie187> It's weird that even in precise it's rejected. Though the package isn't backported for precise yet.
<saiarcot895> Dougie187: did you previously upload the file to your PPA?
<Dougie187> No, this is the first time.
<saiarcot895> Dougie187: in debian/changelog, what is the first line?
<Dougie187> modules (3.2.10-1ubuntu1ppa1~raring1) raring; urgency=low
<Dougie187> and s/raring/precise/g
<dobey> you do want a ~ between 1ubuntu1 and ppa1 though
<Dougie187> Oh ok. So I want it to be 3.2.10-1ubuntu1~ppa1~precise1?
<dobey> yes
<Dougie187> Thanks. I'll give that a shot.
<saiarcot895> Dougie187: If this try doesn't work, instead of specifying the ppa in the command line, can you try editing .dput.cf to add you ppa's entry and then use that?
<saiarcot895> Dougie187: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<Dougie187> sure
<dobey> the ~ won't fix the upload problem
<dobey> i was just pointing out that it kind of needs to be at that spot :)
<Dougie187> I don't really understand what the difference between the ~ and - are. but it's not a big deal.
<saiarcot895> Dougie187: it's in the sorting/ordering
<saiarcot895> Dougie187: if you were to sort all allowed characters A-Z style, ~ would be the first character, while - would appear somewhere later (is it after the letters?)
<Dougie187> Oh ok
<Dougie187> I think - would be after the letters and numbers.
<Dougie187> but I could be wrong.
<Dougie187> I thought all symbols were after the numbers.
<saiarcot895> Dougie187: ~ is an exception specifically made by dpkg
<Dougie187> Yeah
<saiarcot895> Dougie187: I saw a perl script somewhere online that allowed you to plug in two versions, and it would tell you which one was greater (and therefore be considered more recent)
<Dougie187> That's pretty cool
<dobey> - separates the upstream version and the debian version
<dobey> there should only ever be ONE - character in a version string in the changelog.
<Dougie187> ok
<dobey> ~ tells dpkg that what follows it should be sorted lower than what preceeds it.
<Dougie187> Ok, I setup the version name properly, and the .dput.cf and re-uploaded.
<Dougie187> let's see what happens.
<dobey> saiarcot895: dpkg --compare-versions
<saiarcot895> dobey: ooh, nice
<Dougie187> ok, well I have to run to a meeting. but I'll let you guys know how it works out.
<Dougie187> Thanks
<Dougie187> Just so you guys know, they were rejected again
<Dougie187> Same error message too
<Ampelbein> You can build a changes file that only includes the debian diff. debuild -S -sd is your friend. The ppa builder will pull the orig.tar.gz from the main archive.
<Dougie187> That was rejected too
<dobey> it really sounds like you're trying to upload into the ubuntu archive, and not your ppa
<Ampelbein> Dougie187: What is the topmost entry of debian/changelog of your package? (Post to paste.ubuntu.com)
<saiarcot895> Dougie187: can you re-post the command you used to upload the changes file?
<Dougie187> saiarcot895: dput mpas-test-ppa modules*precise*.changes
<saiarcot895> Dougie187: and you set up the .dput.cf file, right?
<Dougie187> Yeah, one sec. I'll put my changelog (top line) and my .dput.cf in a pastebine
<Dougie187> bin*
<Ampelbein> Dougie187: And can you pastebin the .upload file?
<Dougie187> http://pastebin.com/wfKg1Dug
<Dougie187> that has all of them in it
<Dougie187> I have to run to another meeting now, but let me know if I should try anything and I'll do it when I get back
<Dougie187> thanks
<Ampelbein> Can you post the reject message when you do an upload without the orig.tar.gz?
<Dougie187> Ampelbein: it's the same
<Dougie187> Ampelbein: "File modules_3.2.10.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu," ...
<Ampelbein> Dougie187: Can you upload after building with debuild -S -sd and show the .upload and the .changes file please?
<Ampelbein> Because that sounds like you aren't actually uploading without orig.tar.gz
<Dougie187> The upload file is the one I pastebinned earlier (for debuild -S -sd). Let me paste the .changes.
<Dougie187> http://pastebin.com/xbh4cWEK
<Dougie187> That's the changes file.
<Ampelbein> Hmm, ok. I'm at a loss then.
<Dougie187> me too. :/
<Ampelbein> Dougie187: Could you put your packaging somewhere to investigate? A bzr branch maybe?
<Dougie187> You just want the debian folder?
<Ampelbein> yeah
<Dougie187> Ampelbein: https://github.com/douglasjacobsen/modules-packaging (I don't know bzr :/)
<Ampelbein> It's ok, I can work with that
<Ampelbein> Dougie187: http://paste.debian.net/16626/ - works here.
<Ampelbein> debuild -S -sd ; dput ppa:amoog modules*.changes
<Dougie187> It doesn't get rejected?
<Ampelbein> Nope.
<Ampelbein> Dougie187: https://launchpad.net/~amoog/+archive/ppa/+packages There it is, in all it's glory, waiting to be build.
<Dougie187> That's weird.
<Dougie187> I wonder what's different.
<Ampelbein> Just an idea: Did you already earlier upload the same orig.tar.gz to your ppa and then deleted the package?
<Dougie187> No, this is the first time I've tried this package.
<Dougie187> So, what did you do to get it to work? Just clone my git repo, and then debuild -S -sd?
<Ampelbein> Dougie187: Yes, cloned the repo, got the orig.tar.gz from the archive, debuild -S -sd, dput.
<cjwatson> dobey: No, I checked the logs, Dougie187 is definitely uploading to a PPA
<dobey> weird
<cjwatson> Looks like archiveuploader looks up the file by name
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5885451/
<cjwatson> Seems a bit tenuous to me for PPAs
<dobey> right, but i never get such errors when backporting packages from the archive to a ppa
<dobey> even when using -sa
<cjwatson> No doubt you have a matching orig
<cjwatson> The workaround is just to make the orig be an exact match
<Dougie187> Oh ok
<Dougie187> so, my problem is my modules*.orig.tar.gz is different.
<dobey> oh. someone is trying to upload an invalid tarball
<cjwatson> Dougie187: Right
<cjwatson> dobey: different != invalid
<Dougie187> I made my tarball, because at the time I didn't realize I was backporting something that existed.
<cjwatson> Right, a repack would have that effect.
<dobey> a repack shouldn't. it would only have that effect if it was actually a different version of the contents, or produced in a different way which resulted in different contents
<cjwatson> Repacks almost invariably wind up being not bitwise-identical.
<cjwatson> Not least because gzip has a timestamp field unless you take care to suppress it.
<cjwatson> I do think this is a bug that you should file against Launchpad itself.  Arguably it shouldn't throw that error at all; but at the very least the message is very confusing.
<Dougie187> So, how do I get the orig from the archive? Do I just manually download it? or is there a command to do it?
<cjwatson> Just wget it - maxb gave you the URL earlier.
<Dougie187> k
<Dougie187> I just wasn't sure if I should use some apt-src or something command.
<cjwatson> Or pull-lp-source will download it along with the rest of the source package
<cjwatson> You probably want the -d option so that it doesn't unpack it over your working tree
<Dougie187> eh. I can always just make a new dir for it.
<cjwatson> No need though
<cjwatson> You just need the .orig.tar.gz, you don't need it unpacked
<Dougie187> ok
<Dougie187> Thanks for your help btw.
<Dougie187> And everyone else. :P
<Dougie187> I submitted a bug report too.
<Dougie187> And that upload worked fine.
#launchpad 2013-07-18
<pmjdebru1jn> hi folks
<pmjdebru1jn> I'm getting some builds failure on my PPA, which I can't reproduce locally:
<pmjdebru1jn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145214967/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.stockfish_3.0.0%2Bgit20130508-2pmjdebruijn1~precise_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pmjdebru1jn> it's basically a backported package, with no real changes... so this probably builds fine on the Debian build farm as well
<dobey> pmjdebru1jn: is the part where it fails, trying to connect to external network sites?
<pmjdebru1jn> I don't think so
<pmjdebru1jn> at least I have no reason to think that
<pmjdebru1jn> I'd have to take a closer look locally of course
<pmjdebru1jn> from what I can tell
<pmjdebru1jn> it's an optimization step
<pmjdebru1jn> where code is executed and benchmarked
<pmjdebru1jn> to determine compiler options
<pmjdebru1jn> (which I guess may not be the best idea for package build anyhow)
<dobey> well, whatever it is doing, is hanging
<pmjdebru1jn> so it's killed for inactivity?
<dobey> yes
<pmjdebru1jn> I'll have a closer look then
<pmjdebru1jn> thanks
<saiarcot895> I need some help on versioning
<saiarcot895> Upstream has development versions on odd-numbered versions and stable versions on even-numbered versions
<pmjdebru1jn> can you give concrete examples
<saiarcot895> Flightgear/Simgear/fgfs-base
<pmjdebru1jn> I mean with version numbers
<pmjdebru1jn> and why would odd/even versioning be a problem for you?
<saiarcot895> 2.11 is development version, and 2.12 is stable (well, to be released, version)
<pmjdebru1jn> (typically that's type convenient)
<saiarcot895> it's not the odd/even thing
<pmjdebru1jn> ok, what's the issue then:)
<pmjdebru1jn> s/type/quite/
<pmjdebru1jn> :)
<saiarcot895> when a stable version is about to be released, they branch off from the trunk, create the 2.12 branch, and update the versioning in the application itself to be 2.12, but it's a prerelease
<saiarcot895> sort of like beta or rc
<saiarcot895> there aren't official idenitifiers except for the git revision
<dobey> that's a process problem, not a version problem exactly
<dobey> but hopefully they also bump the trunk version at the same time
<saiarcot895> trunk gets bumped up to next development version
<pmjdebru1jn> well
<pmjdebru1jn> you can use ~
<dobey> so what's the problem?
<saiarcot895> my idea was to use something like 2.12.0~<time>+git<version>
<pmjdebru1jn> 2.12~rc is lower than 2.12
<pmjdebru1jn> I wouldn't use time
<dobey> yes, use 2.12~git$TIMESTAMP
<pmjdebru1jn> commit count is often use
<pmjdebru1jn> so you'd get something like 1:1.1.4+302~ge92f160
<dobey> git doesn't have "commit counts" really. it has incomprehensible hashes, which are not constantly increasing
<pmjdebru1jn> since the git sha isn't sequential
<pmjdebru1jn> dobey: it has
<pmjdebru1jn> or at least you can "get" them
<saiarcot895> from the log
<pmjdebru1jn> so that version is 302 commits past the last tag
<pmjdebru1jn> with the last commit checksum starting with e92f160
<pmjdebru1jn> with the g indicating a git version
<dobey> i wouldn't use the hash at all
<pmjdebru1jn> the problem with time is that it's ambiguous
<dobey> time isn't ambiguous
<pmjdebru1jn> commit count + hash specify a very point in the repository
<dobey> time of commit in GMT is unique
<saiarcot895> but if it's yyyymmddhhmm, then it's constantly increasing
<pmjdebru1jn> dobey: I mean how time related to commits
<pmjdebru1jn> relates
<dobey> pmjdebru1jn: there are no two commits at the exact same time
<saiarcot895> true, but I was just planning on using my time zone
<pmjdebru1jn> dobey: yes, but you'd have to manually match to time to the last commit
<saiarcot895> but then you have the git hash, so you can get the commit
<dobey> and time is unique enough anyway
<pmjdebru1jn> having the hash in the version can be very convenient at times
<dobey> it's better to put it in the changelog if you want to put it somewhere
<dobey> because it isn't sequential
<dobey> not being sequential means it can break the versions tring
<pmjdebru1jn> which is why it's prefixed by the commit count, which ensures sequentiality
<pmjdebru1jn> 1.1.4+302~ge92f160 do mind the +302
<saiarcot895> speaking of which, how do you get the commit count?
<saiarcot895> it's not in the log
<pmjdebru1jn> in saiarcot895 case that would be 2.12~302~g.....
<pmjdebru1jn> saiarcot895: I have it in a script at home, so I can't look it up ATM :(
<dobey> import to bzr, and bzr revno
<pmjdebru1jn> heh
<pmjdebru1jn> I'm fairly sure git can do the directly
<pmjdebru1jn> saiarcot895: try git describe, see what that says
<dobey> "git rev-list HEAD --count" apparently
<dobey> but i don't think there's a variable in launchpad recipes that gives you that
<dobey> saiarcot895: are you talking about recipes? or are you asking about making a tarball and doing a manual upload?
<saiarcot895> interesting; git describe gives me version/2.11.0-226-gc2f8997
<saiarcot895> tarball and manual upload
<dobey> well you definitely don't want multiple "-" characters in the version
<saiarcot895> at any rate, I can't use that version because it's definitely not 2.11
<saiarcot895> also, 2.12 is about to be released, and there's an beta/rc branch
<saiarcot895> if I use +, won't that rank above the official 2.12 when it's released
<saiarcot895> pmjdebru1jn: if I use +, won't that rank above the official 2.12 when it's released?
<dobey> if it's 2.12+ something, it will, unless official release is 2.12.0, then 2.12.0 should be higher than 2.12+; but that's why you should use 2.12~foo-0ubuntu1~ppa1~serices1
<saiarcot895> dobey: well, upstream is considering it as 2.12.0, but I suppose I could just call it 2.12
<saiarcot895> and call the official version 2.12.0
<dobey> saiarcot895: what matters is what the official version actually is. if a tarball is foo-2.12.0.tar.gz you don't package it as foo-2.12; they aren't the same thing
<saiarcot895> dobey: the official version will be 2.12.0; the development/rc versions don't have official tarballs, but their version files say 2.12.0
<dobey> saiarcot895: then you should make tarballs that are 2.12.0~revcount+git$hash.tar.gz or whatever, and version the packages as 2.12.0~revcount+git$hash-0ubuntu1~ppa1~series1 or similar
<dobey> or 2.12.0~rcN.tar.gz if it's a specific rc release maybe.
<dobey> and add the ~revcount+git$hash after the ~rcN
<saiarcot895> dobey: ok, will do that
<saiarcot895> Frozen builds: https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/staging/+build/4803107 and https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/staging/+build/4804460
#launchpad 2013-07-19
<saiarcot895> If a bug turned out not to really be a bug and just something in the user's home directory, should the status be Invalid?
<sudheera> hello, can I get some help?
<pmjdebru1jn> people are here at different times
<pmjdebru1jn> please state your problem and have a little patience for people to respond
<sudheera> I added a new directory to my repo (copy and paste) but when I commit it doesn't list the new dir in the list. do I need to do something else before commiting?
<pmjdebru1jn> "a new directory"?
<pmjdebru1jn> you mean a new PPA?
<pmjdebru1jn> sudheera: how did you call the new ppa? maybe any special character that could be a problem?
 * pmjdebru1jn is just thinking out loud
<sudheera> nope I think I got it. I just executed "bzr add" and now it get the new dir.
<pmjdebru1jn> oh, bzr repo
 * pmjdebru1jn thought you mean a package repo :D
<pmjdebru1jn> meant*
<pmjdebru1jn> my bad
<pevma> hi
<pevma> I was wondering if someone could point me to the rifght direction - I have a package revipe on launchpad. When i use pbuilder on my machine to test build the package it goes fine - no problems. When I request build on Launchpad it fails:
<pevma> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: debhelper (>= 7) autotools-dev zlib1g-dev
<pevma> what am I missing?
<pevma> the dependancies are in the control file. Whe i test it with pbuilder it builds fine (on precise) and I can install the package no problem.
<pmjdebru1jn> are you pushing the package for precise as well?
<pmjdebru1jn> could you put the control file on a pastebin? and maybe the last entry of the changelog
<pmjdebru1jn> pevma: particularly the last (the topmost) debian/changelog entry is of relevance
<cjwatson> pevma: please post the +build link to the failing build on Launchpad
<pevma> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145325339/buildlog.txt.gz
<cjwatson> That's much quicker than playing twenty-questions asking for specific details about the build
<pevma> yes, i request build it on precise
<cjwatson> hm, that's useful but not quite what I asked for
<cjwatson> there should be a URL somewhere in your failure mail that contains the substring /+build/
<pevma> * State: Failed to build
<pevma>  * Recipe: oisf/suricata-libhtp-0.5.x-daily
<pevma>  * Archive: oisf/suricata-beta
<pevma>  * Distroseries: precise
<pevma>  * Duration: 3 minutes
<pevma>  * Build Log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145325339/buildlog.txt.gz
<pevma>  * Upload Log:
<pevma>  * Builder: https://launchpad.net/builders/charichuelo
<pevma> is this what you had in mind?
<cjwatson> No, but it allows me to find it
<cjwatson> It was +recipebuild in fact - https://launchpad.net/~oisf/+archive/suricata-beta/+recipebuild/503159
<pevma> here is the control file - http://pastebin.com/0jrLr7ec
<cjwatson> The build-dependencies look very overspecified to me, so it's possible that you've managed to confuse apt by giving it too many constraints
<cjwatson> generally you don't need to specify runtime libraries there in addition to -dev
<pmjdebru1jn> and
<pmjdebru1jn> Depends: ,
<pmjdebru1jn> typically you'd some variables there
<cjwatson> However, it seems to work locally ...
<cjwatson> pevma: um - http://pastebin.com/0jrLr7ec doesn't match http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oisf/suricata-daily-git-test/suricata-packaging-git/view/head:/debian/control which is what the recipe seems to be using?
<pevma> hmm my chnage log looks wired - could that be the issue? - http://pastebin.com/fXng8fXB
<cjwatson> Ah, never mind, I'm looking in the wrong place
<cjwatson> pevma: no
<cjwatson> By all means fix it but it doesn't matter here
<pevma> ok
<pevma> the package tha i am trying to build is from a git branch import, so i run dh_autoreconf as well in the rules file. However when i build it from source (not from git import) with the very same control file it works both locally and on Launchpad PPA
<cjwatson> oh, I see
<cjwatson> pevma: There is a blank line at the start of debian/control - remove it
<pevma> nooooooooooooo
<pevma> :)
<pevma> don't tell that is it
<pevma> :)
<cjwatson> Curiously it doesn't appear in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oisf/suricata-daily-git-test/suricata-packaging-git/view/head:/libhtp/debian/control - I had to check out the branch locally to see it
<pevma> i will give it a try now.. brb
<cjwatson> regarding your Depends, you probably want libhtp1 to Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}
<cjwatson> in fact, Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<cjwatson> That would be usual
<pevma> aaand i can't request more builds ! exceeded the quota ..
<pevma> for the day
<pevma> crap
<pevma> ok, well I will try tomorrow again. Thanks a bunch guys !
<pevma> cjwatson: regarding " Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}" - what woudl that mean (forgive the silly question if such) ?
<cjwatson> ${shlibs:Depends} - automatic dependencies for any shared libraries you link against.  ${misc:Depends} - various miscellaneous dependencies generated by debhelper (should generally go in Depends for all binary packages in sources that use debhelper)
<pevma> 10x
<cjwatson> pmjdebru1jn: FWIW, this is why I always ask for the build link from LP rather than a pastebin of the control file - in this case the pastebin lost the information about the blank line at the start of the file, and generally it's far too easy to hide mistakes by accident that way
<pmjdebru1jn> right
<pmjdebru1jn> fair enough
<pevma> cjwatson: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oisf/suricata-daily-git-test/suricata-packaging-git/view/head:/libhtp/debian/control - looks better ?
<cjwatson> pevma: Yes.  I'd recommend adding ${misc:Depends} to libhtp-dev's Depends too, but that won't block building
<pevma> ok, thank you
#launchpad 2013-07-21
<Skaag> I've imported my project files from github to launchpad, how do I get it to build a package now?
<Skaag> I signed the COC
<Skaag> debian -S -sa builds a proper .deb file
<Bert_2> Hi, do you guys know there's some spamming going on on launchpad and what do I do when someone reopens a question by spamming?
<Bert_2> Hi, do you guys know there's some spamming going on on launchpad and what do I do when someone reopens a question by spamming?
<lifeless> open a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Bert_2> k
#launchpad 2014-07-14
<Noskcaj> Are there any OSes other than ubuntu that run packaging through launchpad
<wgrant> Noskcaj: A number of Ubuntu derivatives use PPAs.
<Noskcaj> wgrant, I was meaning the bzr usage and semi-automatic merges
<Noskcaj> Something like that would be preferable to manually trying to find a diff, as tanglu does now
<wgrant> Only Ubuntu uses package-import (aka. lp:udd) and merge-o-matic today, but there's no reason they couldn't be used for another distribution if somebody wanted to set them up elsewhere.
<Anonymous42> Its great that I can hide my email, but can I hide my timezone?
<Anonymous42> I'm in one that has a city name in it, so I'd rather not others know
<Anonymous42> *let
<cjwatson> Anonymous42: I don't think so, but most timezones have several different names along the line of longitude, so you could always pick a different one of those ... even the city-named ones often cover a sizeable amount of land outside the city
<Anonymous42> cjwatson: Issue is, though, we don't use DST where I am and I'm north-south surrounded by people who do, so I can't change it or all the times will be wrong anyway
<Anonymous42> Don't worry though, I just looked it up and my timezone is very very very big so it's ok
#launchpad 2014-07-15
<LowEndGeek> Hey I was just curious what exactly "Dependency wait" means and if there is anything I can do to resolve it
<wgrant> LowEndGeek: It means that at least one of the package's build dependencies isn't available.
<wgrant> You should see the dependency in question on the build page.
<LowEndGeek> alright, how would I then resolve it, it's a conflicting package version
<LowEndGeek> it builds locally just fine
<wgrant>  Missing build dependencies: valac (>= 0.16)
<LowEndGeek> right
<wgrant> precise only has valac 0.14.2, not 0.16
<wgrant> If you want to build for precise, you'll need to backport valac >= 0.16 to precise in your PPA.
<LowEndGeek> strange, it does build on my machine running 12.04
<wgrant> What does "apt-cache policy valac" say?
<LowEndGeek> ok can you link me to docs to do that if you have them please?  Give me a sec
<LowEndGeek> Installed: 0.22.0-2~precise1
<wgrant> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/backports.html
<wgrant> But it sounds like there's already a backport of 0.22 somewhere.
<wgrant> apt-cache policy should have told you where you got that version.
<LowEndGeek> im running elementary and it's available in their repo now that I'm looking
<wgrant> If it's a PPA, you can add that PPA as a dependency of yours.
<LowEndGeek> ok how would I do that?
<wgrant> Is it a PPA?
<wgrant> What is the URL that "apt-cache policy valac" gives for that version?
<LowEndGeek> yes http://ppa.launchpad.net/elementary-os/stable/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~kenharkey7/+archive/ubuntu/lunaup/+edit-dependencies, add "elementary-os/stable".
<wgrant> And then retry the build.
<LowEndGeek> ok let me try, I appreciate the help
<LowEndGeek> ok, this is going to be a bit more complicated then I first thought, but I now have enough to get me started in the right direction, thanks again
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey I deleted a branch, made a new folder, and branched a lp again. When it finished getting the revisions, the folder it branched to remained empty
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what did I do wrong?
#launchpad 2014-07-16
<phillip> hi, I think the last comment from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery2/+bug/620087 is spam, can someone remove it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 620087 in gallery2 (Ubuntu) "gallery2 update deleted config" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> phillip: done
<cjwatson> I haven't disabled the user at this point since sometimes these things arrive by way of spoofed From addresses by mail which aren't the user's fault, although given that it's a recently-created account that's done nothing else it's suspicious.  We'll see
<phillip> thanks cjwatson
<mgriffin> nevermind, was temporarily blind.
<mikescho> hi
#launchpad 2014-07-17
<dch> hey I’m trying for the first time to duplicate my ppa package to multiple releases, i.e. works on precise, want to generate for saucy & trusty
<dch> dput works fine, but LP whines with File apache-couchdb_1.6.0-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.gz already exists in developer builds, but uploaded version has different contents.
<dch> does this .debian.tar.gz need to remain between debuild/dput runs? I’d cleaned it out before.
<dch> when I run debuild -S -sa the …debian.tar.gz gets rebuitl automatically, because the debian/changelog has 'apache-couchdb (1.6.0-0ubuntu2) precise; urgency=low’ and 'apache-couchdb (1.6.0-0ubuntu2) trusty; urgency=low’ in the newer one.
<geser> dch: do you need a rebuild? if no then you can copy the source + binary packages through the LP web ui to a different release; if yes, then you need up upload with a different package revision
<cjwatson> dch: What geser said.  To answer the rest of your question, .debian.tar.gz is part of your source package; you probably shouldn't "clean it out" because then you may forget that you've already uploaded that version.  Launchpad will not let you upload the same filename to any given archive multiple times with different contents.
<Mez> trying to rebuild something - and it's going straight to "failed to build" with no build logs... any idea why this would happen?
<cjwatson> Mez: Builder failure of some kind.  We'd need URLs to check
<cjwatson> That would happen if you managed to kill the builder hard, though there may be other causes
<dch> sorry netsplit there. geser, cjwatson  it should be rebuilt as the binary deps are different erlang versions. What is the best way to generate multiple releases where the source tar ball is the same (but binaries will be different due to dependency version changes) ?
<dch> I’m pretty sure I am doing it wrong the way I tried, and it seems odd that I would need a different ppa for each release, surely?
<ndec> hi. i am seeing an issue with one of our Linaro (ARM enabled) PPA. i am trying to build gst-plugin-base for armhf, and the build is stuck when running the tests. in the arcives the last built was done on v7 h/w, while this time it's using on chindi06 (amd64+qemu). not sure if this can be problem
<ndec> my build is here: https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/qcom-overlay/+build/6191367
<ndec> i tried twice, and it got stuck twice at the same place
<cjwatson> I didn't think linaro-maintainers had ever been on real hardware.
<ndec> yes, i think it was long time ago, maybe
<cjwatson> There's no previous build of gst-plugin-base1.0 in that PPA.
<ndec> not in this one, this one is quite new
<cjwatson> And I'm afraid we don't offer non-qemu armhf builds outside of Canonical
<cjwatson> (Or the Ubuntu archive proper)
<cjwatson> Possibly unless there are some contractual arrangements, I wouldn't know about that
<cjwatson> But out of my hands unfortunately
<ndec> we used to build gst, see https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/staging-overlay/+build/3686950
<ndec> fabo: ^^
<ndec> so, i guess i should just disable the tests for now, right? i probably don't care about that anyways
<cjwatson> diphda?  I wonder what that was ...
<cjwatson> No longer racked
<ndec> that's old. probably was a panda..
<cjwatson> Oh, there was a brief period when there were some bits of ARM kit specifically for use by Linaro, I think
<cjwatson> But none of that is physically in service any more
<cjwatson> So yeah, I think your only choice is to disable tests; qemu and threading generally aren't friends and that's probably what's going on here
<ndec> yup. will try that.
<ndec> cjwatson: btw, disabling the tests/check fixed my problem.. i am fine. thanks for your quick answer.
<cjwatson> ndec: good stuff
#launchpad 2014-07-18
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> anyone?
<wgrant_> sergio-br2: Hi.
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> hey, I sent a package with dput to my ppa, but it seems it went to space or something like that
<sergio-br2> in terminal it seems it worked: "Successfully uploaded packages."
<sergio-br2> but i'm waiting for 4 hours
<sergio-br2> is it normal wgrant_ ?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: You received a rejection email three hours ago:
<wgrant> 2014-07-18 02:29:51 DEBUG   Rejected:
<wgrant> 2014-07-18 02:29:51 DEBUG   Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed.
<wgrant> 2014-07-18 02:29:51 DEBUG   ppsspp_0.9.8.git.20140717-0ubuntu4.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.9.8.git.20140717-0ubuntu4 <= 0.9.8.git.20140717.2~ubuntu14.04.1
<sergio-br2> naaaahhh
<sergio-br2> :(
<sergio-br2> ok
<sergio-br2> (and i didn't receive email here in thunderbird... funny)
<wgrant> Launchpad certainly sent it to a yahoo.com.br address.
<sergio-br2> nothing here...
<wgrant> 2014-07-18 02:29:51 DEBUG   Sent a mail:
<wgrant> 2014-07-18 02:29:51 DEBUG     Subject: [~sergio-br2/ubuntu/ppsspp] ppsspp_0.9.8.git.20140717-0ubuntu4_amd64.changes rejected
<wgrant> 2014-07-18 02:29:51 DEBUG     Sender: Launchpad PPA <no_reply@launchpad.net>
<sergio-br2> where did you find that info? Is it public?
<wgrant> It's from our internal logs.
<sergio-br2> ah
<sergio-br2> thank you
<sergio-br2> there is no quote anymore for me, today, to build recipes
<sergio-br2> my last hope was using dput.. dammit
<wgrant> You can use dput, you just need to fix the errors that caused the rejection.
<sergio-br2> yeah, the version
<sergio-br2> but the code... it's 400 MB
<wgrant> Specifically, you tried to upload binaries (you need to give -S to dpkg-buildpackage or debuild to ask for a source-only upload), and your version was bad.
<sergio-br2> Can I upload only binary?
<sergio-br2> the code is so big
<wgrant> No. Launchpad only accepts source uploads. All binaries exposed by Launchpad are built by Launchpad.
<sergio-br2> hum
<sergio-br2> so, if I use dput, after it will publish amd64 and x86 versions?
<wgrant> You upload a source package, and Launchpad will use that to build i386 and amd64 binaries.
<sergio-br2> ah
<sergio-br2> well, i already have the code in launchpad, but my build request by recipes finished for today
<sergio-br2> for example, the last build request for trusty was 12 hours ago, so i have to wait more 12 to try to request again other build?
<wgrant> You can only build a recipe for a particular series five times in a 24 hour window.
<sergio-br2> (and I want to know how to cancel a build request)
<wgrant> Why do you need to cancel one?
<sergio-br2> sometimes I messed up with version, in the recipe content
<wgrant> It's very rare that you would need more than five a day, or to cancel one. You should always be test building locally first, so the Launchpad builds should work first time.
<sergio-br2> yeah, i tested here, and it compile was successful
<sergio-br2> hey wgrant, do you know how can I force debuild (in the server) to use quilt instead native? Do I have to change something in rules?
<sergio-br2> i have some quilt patches in other program, and debian package is in upstream now. So I need to run the quilt patches, even if package is native
<wgrant> sergio-br2: It will use 3.0 (quilt) if your package specifies 3.0 (quilt) in debian/source/format and your branch has pristine-tar metadata to construct an orig tarball.
<wgrant> It's not possible to use 3.0 (quilt) without an orig tarball.
<sergio-br2>  pristine-tar metadata?
<wgrant> But are you sure the patches aren't being applied anyway?
<sergio-br2> but the tarball isn't the code i host in launchpad?
<wgrant> IIRC when bzr-builder forces a package to 3.0 (native), it applies any quilt patches first.
<sergio-br2> for example, this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/sergio-br2/cabrio/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources
<sergio-br2> it has no quilt patches, but in the future maybe. And I see Format: 3.0 (native)
<wgrant> That's a 3.0 (native) package. A 3.0 (quilt) package has a .dsc, a .debian.tar.gz, and a .orig.tar.gz.
<sergio-br2> but the code is in launchpad, and debian folder is inside
<wgrant> If bzr-builder sees a 3.0 (quilt) package but you haven't given it the pristine-tar metadata it needs to generate the orig.tar.gz (eg. using 'bzr import-upstream'), it will apply the quilt patches and force it to 3.0 (native).
<wgrant> Sure, Launchpad has the code.
<sergio-br2> I have no idea how to use a recipe without debian folder inside the code
<wgrant> But an orig.tar.gz is usually bit-identical to the upstream tarball, so it can't reasonably be generated manually without the pristine-tar data.
<wgrant> 3.0 (native) is usually the right choice for daily builds, as there isn't a corresponding upstream release tarball.
<wgrant> Are you sure it's not applying patches today, even though it's being forced to 3.0 (native)?
<sergio-br2> i don't know, i have to test it
<sergio-br2> wait, i'm processing the information
<sergio-br2> so, i don't need to import all code of upstream to launchpad? I can maintain a debian folder in the launchpad bzr, and it can download a tarball from git or sourceforge, with this pristine-tar metadata?
<wgrant> Recipes always build from a Bazaar branch. They cannot use a tarball directly.
<wgrant> Manual uploads using dput can use an upstream tarball, but Launchpad won't grab an external tarball automatically: you need to upload it the first time you use it.
<sergio-br2> hum, but with dput it's not possible to automate build for 3 version of ubuntu for example
<sergio-br2> only for trusty, or for utopic...
<wgrant> You need to upload each source package, yes.
<sergio-br2> and lost some time...
<wgrant> The orig.tar.gz can be shared between them.
<sergio-br2> yeah
<wgrant> It need only be uploaded in the first upload.
<sergio-br2> so i do dput ppa:sergio-br2/ppsspp ../ppsspp_0.9.8.git.20140717-0ubuntu4_amd64.changes
<sergio-br2> in the first time?
<sergio-br2> dput ppa:sergio-br2/myPPA package_amd64.changes, or
<sergio-br2> dput ppa:sergio-br2/myPPA package_amd64.source or like that?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: It must always be a _source.changes.
<wgrant> Binary uploads are not accepted.
<sergio-br2> ok
<sergio-br2> more one question: Can i use -j4 in make command, in the rules?
<sergio-br2> my package will build faster?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: You wouldn't do that directly. Packages should examine the "DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS" environment variable's "parallel" key, which specifies the number of concurrent jobs to run. That way the builder can tell the build how many cores to use.
<wgrant> If you're using a modern debian/rules that uses dh's automatic targets, you can just give dh the --parallel option. But if you're directly invoking make yourself, you'll need to construct a -j option manually.
<sergio-br2> it's like it:
<sergio-br2> build-stamp: configure-stamp
<sergio-br2> 	dh_testdir
<sergio-br2> 	# Add here commands to compile the package.
<sergio-br2> 	$(MAKE) -C build-qt/
<geser> dch: no, not different ppas but different versions: e.g. 1.0-0ubuntu1precise1 for the precise upload, 1.0-0ubuntu1trusty1 for the trusty upload, etc. (all can go into the same ppa)
<sergio-br2> hey wgrant, thanks :)
<sergio-br2> bye!
<Mez> cjwatson: it was saucy end of life coming into effect
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<dch> geser: hey, thanks. I am looking at this now. I understand how to resubmit each package now (use debuild -S, then dput ..).
<dch> the older debia/changelog entry is 'apache-couchdb (1.6.0-0ubuntu2) precise; urgency=low'
<dch> for trusty, (and other builds) should I have 'apache-couchdb (1.6.0-0ubuntu3) trusty; urgency=low’ ?
<dch> i.e. increment the ubuntuX suffix and change the package name? Or do I need a different name?
<dch> it’s not clear how the changelog entry maps to the debuild output
<geser> dch: just increment the version. 1.6.0-0ubuntu3 would work for trusty
<cjwatson> there's advice on versioning linked from the PPA section of help.launchpad.net somewhere
<dch> OK it seems the “best” way to do this is simply ` dch -D trusty —increment`
<dch> which DTRT
<dch> ok, submitted that but I get a warning about multiple upload of the orig.tar.gz, is there a way to suppress dput trying to upload the .orig.tar.gz again?
<dch> and thanks for your help, I think it’s almost done :-)
<cjwatson> Don't pass -sa to debuild
<cjwatson> Or pass -sd to force the orig to be excluded from the .changes, although that's hardly ever necessary ...
<dch> cjwatson: thanks!
<dch> ok beautiful, working perfectly
<trash> how long does it usually take for a ppa to appear on launchpad? I success fully uploaded a *changes file via dput and it did not appear
<trash> (it's my first one at all)
<geser> trash: did you got an email?
<trash> no
<geser> check if the key you used to sign the upload it registered with your LP account
<trash> I did not do that at least yet, that could be a problem :)
<geser> (this is a common error if you don't get an email about an upload)
<trash> where can I upload/link my gpg key in my launchpad profile?
<trash> I do not seem to find the proper place
<trash> ah found it
<trash> thanks :)
<trash> now came some useful email, thanks again.
<akuznetsova> Hi there)
<akuznetsova> Can somebody help ? I need to get a milestone id using launchpadlib. Is it possible ?
<cjwatson> akuznetsova: What sort of ID do you mean?
<akuznetsova> Id from url : &field.milestone%3Alist=63962
<akuznetsova> I want to dynamically generate a link, I know how to get all needed parameters except milestone id
<akuznetsova> if I use lp.get_project("test").active_milestones I get list of milestone's names
<cjwatson> Hmm
<cjwatson> What a maze; there's really no reason you shouldn't just be able to pass a name
<cjwatson> You could screen-scrape it out of the ?advanced=1 bug search form, but good grief that's awful
<akuznetsova> It isn't work in my case: I need to get list of bugs for a specific milestone of the project
<cjwatson> Right, but the advanced bug search form has the list of milestones with their object IDs in the "value" attribute.  It's awful though.
<cjwatson> I guess this is basically https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/436706
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 436706 in Launchpad itself "Milestone vocabulary leaks object id" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> And indeed bug 1241875
<ubot5> bug 1241875 in Launchpad itself "Bug search does not accept milestone or series names and requires integer id" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241875
<akuznetsova> yes, i saw it, it is very old bug)
<cjwatson> I would love to have a better answer but I don't; making field.milestone accept the milestone name as an alternative would probably not be too difficult, as a first step
<cjwatson> Though I'm a bit too busy today to attack it
<cjwatson> (This is not to say no answer exists; not an expert in the bugs code)
<cjwatson> I do think the right answer is not to have to do this at all though
<akuznetsova> ok, thanks, try to solve my problem in a different way
<sergio-br2> hey hello
<sergio-br2> i'm trying to make a package with recipe, but it seems it complains about missing dependence. But I'm using embedded libraries here, ffmpeg and glew
<sergio-br2> take a look: http://pastebin.com/jzBtezjt
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: your package clearly isn't using the embedded versions
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: not a Launchpad problem :)
<sergio-br2> hey
<sergio-br2> yeah
<sergio-br2> i think the problem is in headers
<sergio-br2> <> instead ""
<cjwatson> Well, the error is from the linker
<cjwatson> If it's a header problem, then that's quite far removed from the error
<cjwatson> You might find the library in question isn't actually being built or something; some build systems aren't good at stopping at the first error
<cjwatson> Anyway, you should try it in sbuild locally, at which point you will be able to investigate directly
<sergio-br2> i tried to use pbuilder-dist
<sergio-br2> pbuilder-dist trusty build ppsspp_0.9.8.git.20140717-0ubuntu4.dsc
<sergio-br2> W: /home/sergio/.pbuilderrc does not exist
<sergio-br2> E: File /home/sergio/pbuilder/trusty-base.tgz does not exist
<sergio-br2> cjwatson, to use sbuild, just do sbuild in the directory? like debuild?
<dobey> you have to create the chroot to build in, before pbuilder/sbuild will work
<sergio-br2> sudo pbuilder create ?
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<dobey> pbuilder-dist trusty create probably
<dobey> or follow that link
<sergio-br2> ok
<cjwatson> If you already have pbuilder set up, fine, but I would not start there in 2014
<sergio-br2> sbuid better than pbuilder?
<cjwatson> I think so
<cjwatson> And sbuild is what Launchpad uses, albeit an ancient version
<dobey> it's closer to what luanchpad uses
<dobey> well, launchpad also has some configuration at least, that is different from local sbuild
<sergio-br2> hum
<cjwatson> Yeah, but not huge amounts and not normally relevant
<sergio-br2> how can I purge what i did with pbuilder?
<cjwatson> Also pbuilder *still* has no way to keep the base directory in anything other than a tarball, which is dreadfully slow unless your disks are really fast.  cowbuilder takes a somewhat more sensible approach, but sbuild has that built in
<dobey> well, behavior of $HOME and inability to hit network would be nice to have replicated locally
<cjwatson> Pretty sure Stéphane has something for that
<cjwatson> Or was working on it ... he was doing stuff with sbuild-launchpad-chroot
<dobey> cool
<cjwatson> (The network restrictions are technically external to Launchpad, though I realise that's immaterial to most users)
<dobey> yeah, i'd like to have a way to enforce that when i do "make check" in my local development tree, and not have to rely on errors popping up when stuff hits launchpad
<cjwatson> I gather it's pretty easy to do with lxc
<cjwatson> Just don't have the runes to hand
<cjwatson> i.e. lxc-unshare rather than actually a full container
<dobey> sure. but i'd prefer something i can easily integrate into a project's build system and doesn't require running anything as root or such
<cjwatson> sergio-br2's case isn't going to need this though - all it needs is a build in a clean chroot with just the declared build-dependencies installed on top
<cjwatson> so let's not confuse
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> or he could just not try to build an internal copy of ffmpeg, and use the system libs instead
<cjwatson> (unprivileged containers!)
<cjwatson> well, I would certainly recommend that for anything in Ubuntu proper, but from experience I can say that that's often a lot of work, unfortunately
<dobey> is upstream ffmpeg fully redistributable even?
<cjwatson> so I can understand somebody not wanting to do it for something in a PPA
<stgraber> you can do something like "lxc-unshare -s "USER|NETWORK" -- /sbin/ifconfig -a" as a user on current Ubuntu
<dobey> sure
<cjwatson> we've had a number of cases even where we thought we had a full port to current libav and then it turned out to have runtime bugs that didn't appear with ffmpeg - often needs an expert
<cjwatson> which is kinda sad but
<dobey> yeah, ffmpeg is a mess :-/
<dobey> and that's being kind
<sergio-br2> ok, let me see if work
#launchpad 2014-07-19
<mapreri> FYI the current pbuilder version in debian disable the network by default (someone NMUed it just to do so...)
<Aki-Thinkpad> what is the bzr command to discard your current project and just revert to a branch in lp?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Usually I have just been rm -r'ing the folder and then just branching
<Aki-Thinkpad> rebranching*
<lifeless> pull --force
<lifeless> or perhaps my  memory fails
<lifeless> might be pull --overwrite
<Aki-Thinkpad> lifeless, okay
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
#launchpad 2015-07-13
<OnkelTem> Hi
<OnkelTem> How to report bug?
<OnkelTem> https://launchpad.net/~apache-helpdesk/+archive/ubuntu/httpd-ppa/+packages
<OnkelTem> I see NO any ways to report bugs
<OnkelTem> Moreover, when I click "Bugs", there are no apropriate links
<wgrant> OnkelTem: PPAs don't have bug trackers of their own. If the PPA description doesn't describe how to report bugs, contact the owner of the PPA.
<OnkelTem> wgrant: ah, ok. Sent message to the PPA admin
<Pali> cjwatson: hi, when will be there version 131?
<cjwatson> Pali: I've pushed it to our staging repository; waiting for the builders to pick it up so I can do a final testing pass before asking our sysadmins to upgrade
<Pali> ok
#launchpad 2015-07-14
<eena> hiiii o/~
<eena> i'd like to delete the packages i've uploaded here, because i'm recommending people use a repo people have time supporting: https://launchpad.net/~apache-helpdesk/+archive/ubuntu/httpd-ppa
<eena> how do i best do that?
<cjwatson> eena: https://launchpad.net/~apache-helpdesk/+archive/ubuntu/httpd-ppa/+packages will have a "Delete packages" link at the top right, where you can delete all the packages but leave the PPA; the effect will be that "apt-get update" will succeed for existing users but there'll be nothing in that archive.  Or the page you gave should have a "Delete PPA" link for you in the top right; if you use that then the entire archive will be deleted ...
<cjwatson> ... and "apt-get update" will fail for existing users until they remove the archive from their configuration.
<cjwatson> Your choice.
<cjwatson> If you do the latter, then your helpful message will vanish too.
<eena> cjwatson: i'm torn.
<cjwatson> So I guess you just want to delete all the individual packages using the "Delete packages" link.
<eena> yeah. unless there's a way to display that helpful message in add-apt repo, or in apt-get update
<cjwatson> Not AFAIK.
<cjwatson> Well, add-apt-repository should already display the repository description.
<cjwatson> (But not if the archive is deleted.)
<eena> i hope anyone actually reads that.
<dobey> well, if you delete the ppa and people try to add-apt-repo it, then they'll get an error message that it doesn't exist
#launchpad 2015-07-15
<solsTiCe> hi. Is there a bug tracker for launchpad itself ? I mean, it is so annoying when looking at bug in launchpad that the text is displayed in 45em column. whereas my browser window is larger than that. It is even worse when looking at stack trace. It is a matter of removing a max-width: 45em css styling. So, can I enter a bug request ?
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<solsTiCe> cjwatson: ok. thanks
<solsTiCe> well, it's not better with very long line to read. IT would be fine if only the stack trace would be wider. may be too complicated
<solsTiCe> So I have not entered a bug request after all. http://i.imgur.com/LV6tWw7.png Using a styling extension in my browser
<cjwatson> Avoiding having to read very long lines is indeed why the style is the way it is.
<cjwatson> You could attach the stack trace as a file, and then it can be downloaded without wrapping modifications.
<dobey> yeah, pasting stack traces in the bug description/comment itself is generally quite annoying, because it often makes for a very long description/comment, plus it's not as nice to read. attaching the file gives developers a lot more options for what to do with it
<sergio-br2> InvalidHttpResponse: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~libretro/libretro/vecx-libretro/.bzr/branch-format: Unable to handle http code 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable
<sergio-br2> it's not my fault, right??
<cjwatson> Probably genuinely temporary, since that loads for me.  Did you try more than once?
<sergio-br2> let see
<sergio-br2> nope, it's automatically
<sergio-br2> the recipe
<cjwatson> Right, so retry the recipe build?
<cjwatson> utopic built fine, after all
<cjwatson> Only vivid and trusty failed
<bhai> Hello, I need little help
<teward> with what?
<bhai> when ever I type 'sudo apt-get update' i get error
<teward> bhai: not sure that's a #launchpad question, try #ubuntu ?
<teward> (and provide more data since "i get error" is ambiguous)
<dobey> probably trying to use a ppa that isn't available for the version of ubuntu being used
<teward> true, but "i get error" isn't a #launchpad question when related to apt-get update
<teward> not unless they have better information like the actual error or apt-get output
<teward> bah, stupid VM... doesn't want to do DNS... now I have to /etc/hosts everything >.<
<dobey> nah, it's almost never a launchpad question
<dobey> probably not really an ubuntu question either though; PPAs do have contact information for the ppa, right on the page
<teward> dobey: people are ignorant though.  That's the reason we get so many support questions
<teward> dobey: to a point, people just see the errors in the output and complain not knowing they can go to the PPA to get contact info
<teward> or in my case, i have in huge print surrounded by asterisks "REPORT A PPA BUG AT https://launchpad.net/teward-ppas/+filebug" for my PPAs (not the nginx ppa)"
<teward> but eh
<mapreri> the trouble is that people do whatever other people tell them to do, without understanding what they are doing. i doubt most of the ppa users actually know what a ppa is (=archive) and what can happen inside it...
<teward> mapreri: indeed.  And I make sure that people who use the nginx PPAs know that they're the same packaging from Debian with a minor tweak so it builds in Ubuntu but you're right
<teward> and i notice this a lot - people break systems by using PPAs
<teward> not necessarily maliciously, but by accident because testing PPAs or such (my testing / staging PPAs even have that big warning there too, saying DO NOT USE and such but meh)
<ricotz> wgrant, good morning, is it possible to speed up a ppa package cleaning and avoid to increase its size?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+packages
<ricotz> (caused by the need to do multiple uploads today)
#launchpad 2015-07-16
<ricotz> wgrant, hi, do you have a minute regarding the libreoffice ppa? ^
<ricotz> I assume it boils down to request 20gb
<wgrant> ricotz: I've increased the quota.
<ricotz> wgrant, thank you very much!
<ricotz> wgrant, how long is the "clean-up" cycle while old source/binary packages are purged?
<wgrant> ricotz: Packages which are merely superseded, not explicitly deleted, will be removed after 24-36 hous.
<ricotz> wgrant, and explicit deletions are faster?
<wgrant> ricotz: Yes, they usually occur within 12 hours.
<ricotz> I see, it would be nice if the superseeded packages would still appear on the deletion-site until they are actually gone, giving the maintainer the chance for a manual clean up
<wgrant> They do.
<ricotz> wgrant, no they dont ;)
<wgrant> You just need to filter on Superseded rather than Published.
<ricotz> oh
<ricotz> ok, no they dont appear
<wgrant> Oh, indeed, an optimisation on that UI last year removed them.
<wgrant> However, they may still be deleted through the API.
<ricotz> hmm, I see
<hjd> Hi all. I've run across a strange issue. I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=990 which works fine. But if I click on "next" I get a strange error message.
<hjd> It should be noted I'm not logged in to Launchpad at the moment. If I attempt to edit the url and change the start to, say, 1000 I'm redirected to a login screen.
<hjd> My theory is that one of the bug reports (potentially the title), in this segment for some reason triggers the error, but I'm not sure why that would be.
<hjd> The link is to the overview of all bugs reported in Ubuntu, so the numbers might slide a bit, though it seems the error is quite consistently triggered in this particular section. Anyone know what might cause this and whether it's a known issue?
<hjd> I've got an (several in fact) OPS ID if that helps.
<lifeless> file a bug with the oops id in it
<lifeless> it will let the devs look up the details
<hjd> lifeless: ok, will do.
<hjd> Filed bug 1475221. (Not too happy about the title, but didn't have any better ideas)
<ubot5> bug 1475221 in Launchpad itself "Get an error message when attempting to access specific section of the list of bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475221
<alextu> cjwatson, hi ~
<cjwatson> Hello.
<alextu> cjwatson, Does currently launchpad support multiple repositories in one project ?
<cjwatson> alextu: Yes.  See https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<cjwatson> You can have one marked as the default for the project (which will be what you get if you do git clone git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/PROJECT-NAME) and, if you like, one marked as the default for each owner/project combination (so that's what you get if you do git clone git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~USER/PROJECT-NAME)
<cjwatson> But you can also have git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~USER/PROJECT-NAME/+git/REPOSITORY-NAME
<cjwatson> Note, however, that pushing to other repositories in the same project won't share data with those.
<cjwatson> So you should consider carefully whether doing that as a way to host multiple unrelated repositories is a good idea.  Creating multiple projects may be wiser.
<cjwatson> But it's possible.
<alextu> oh~ I'm trying to use repo and host the sub modules as repositories on launchpad, just like gerrits
<alextu> I have already created one https://code.launchpad.net/~alextu/+git
<alextu> but don't know how to create others.
<cjwatson> Why are you creating repositories in somebody else's "junk" project?
<alextu> just for testing, I think junk is some kind of project.
<cjwatson> For testing, you can create personal repositories without having to have a project context at all.
<alextu> it's my launchpad account
<cjwatson> You would push to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~alextu/+git/junk rather than to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~alextu/junk
<cjwatson> Like I say, read https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git - it lays out the possible URL forms
<alextu> cjwatson, yes, but I would like to simulate creating repositories in on project.
<cjwatson> alextu: Fine, and I explained that above
<cjwatson> Do you understand?
<cjwatson> If not, exactly which part do you not understand?
<alextu> cjwatson, do you mean I just to add remote "git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~alextu/junk" instead of lp:~alextu/junk ?
<cjwatson> You don't understand.
<alextu> not really, :(
<cjwatson> If lp: works for you, that is because you have configured it to be identical to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/ - so I will talk about lp: in future to avoid confusing you.
<cjwatson> lp:~alextu/junk is the default repository for you in the "junk" project.  In the normal workflow, that form is intended to be used by contributors to a project they don't maintain - for example, lp:launchpad would be the default repository for Launchpad itself, while lp:~alextu/launchpad would be where you'd hypothetically put your contributions to Launchpad itself.
<cjwatson> That form is probably not suitable for what you're trying to do.
<cjwatson> What you would instead push to would be lp:~alextu/junk/+git/something, lp:~alextu/junk/+git/something-else, etc.
<cjwatson> Normally that's for special purposes such as security-embargoed repositories, but it could be used for the workflow you're suggesting as well.
<cjwatson> Also, please don't push test-only repositories to production.  You can test on qastaging.
<alextu> cjwatson, yes, currently , I have a local repository called "alex_test2"
<cjwatson> [url "git+ssh://git.qastaging.paddev.net/"]
<cjwatson>         insteadof = lpqas:
<cjwatson> Then you can push to lpqas:something instead of lp:something, and your repositories will show up on qastaging.launchpad.net
<alextu> cjwatson, now I'm trying to push it to my personal junk for testing.
<cjwatson> And not pollute production with testing
<cjwatson> This way you can also create a proper test project on qastaging and push things there
<cjwatson> (qastaging repositories aren't guaranteed to be preserved, we may wipe the database, but it's fine for short-lived tests)
<alextu> can you please share the command , if I have already two stand along repositories locally. Then how to push it to my person project for testing?
<cjwatson> The commands are on https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<cjwatson> All you need is to fill in the right URLs
<cjwatson> I've given you the examples above
<alextu> cjwatson, oh~ just success to push another repository, thanks , let me study more detail. https://code.launchpad.net/~alextu/+git
<cjwatson> Right, that looks a bit more like it.
<cjwatson> Basically, just put "lp:~alextu/suitable-project-name/+git/" at the start of all your repository names
<alextu> cjwatson, it works as my expectation! thanks a lot!! https://code.launchpad.net/~alextu/sample-project/+git
<cjwatson> alextu: Great.  But as I said, please do your testing on qastaging, not production.
<cjwatson> At least repositories are easy to delete, unlike projects :-)
<alextu> cjwatson, yes, thanks for advising, I also tried that. :) https://code.qastaging.launchpad.net/~alextu/+git
<alextu> cjwatson, awesome!  thanks for help :)
<cjwatson> Great.
<logcat7> New Launchpad user here. How long does it take for Launchpad to generate the keys for my PPA?
<logcat7> Nevermind, is done now
<cjwatson> Heh.  The answer is that it's a cron job that runs every 20 minutes
#launchpad 2015-07-17
<alextu> cjwatson, hi
<wgrant> alextu: Hi
<alextu> wgrant, hi ~ I have some question about using git on launchpad.
<wgrant> Ask away.
<alextu> wgrant, I'm trying to manage repo on lanchpad, so created some repositories in project.
<alextu> like this: https://code.qastaging.launchpad.net/what-project/+git
<alextu> and the scenario will be like: some merge proposal will be request in different repository.
<alextu> in my case repository-1 and repository-2 have one merge proposal for each.
<alextu> wgrant, can I have some way to get a list for all merge proposals for all repositories in this project.
<alextu> a top view for all MPs.
<wgrant> alextu: https://code.qastaging.launchpad.net/what-project/+activereviews
<alextu> wgrant, awesome! thanks a lot!
<wgrant> np
<alextu> wgrant, hi~ sorry to brother you again. Does it possible to set master branch in single repository as private? Say, the only way to commit master is merging from another branch. Just like the protection way that gerrit go with.
<wgrant> alextu: It will never be possible to restrict reading of particular branches, but we intend to allow writes to be restricted fairly soon.
<wgrant> But for now, if you need varying write permissions you'll need to use separate repositories.
<alextu> wgrant, yes, restrict write permission for single branch in repository is what I need. Looking forward it :)
<alextu> wgrant, thanks for information :)
<mapreri> please correct me, but lp PPAs don't have a way to trigger binNMU (or whatever they're called in ubuntu), do they?
<cjwatson> mapreri: That's (unfortunately) correct.
<cjwatson> You have to do a new source upload.
<mapreri> cjwatson: is there already a open bug/future request for this?
<mapreri> otherwise i'd be happy to open one ;P
<mapreri> RTFM here it is #245594 :>
<cjwatson> Indeed ...
<mapreri> well, hopefully one day or another you'll come to it, guess you've got better/more urgent/more awesome thing to do than that :) nevermind ^^
<cjwatson> I'd like to do it, but I haven't persuaded everyone that it's a good idea, and it's a non-trivial amount of work ...
<mapreri> can't personally get the trouble of associating +bX binary versions to the sources without +bX
<cjwatson> It seems fine to me especially given that Debian has been doing it for years.  I'm not sure I've ever persuaded infinity. :-P
<mapreri> s/for years/since ever/ might be more accurate :)
<cjwatson> mapreri: I wouldn't go that far, since I remember a different form being used :)
<mapreri> cjwatson: given the whole debian thing is actually older than me i can easily miss stuff ;)
<cjwatson> I feel old now.
<teward> eheheh
<mapreri> :D
<teward> everyone gets to feel like that at some point.  :P
<davmor2> cjwatson: you're not allowed to feel old, Cause that means I have to feel older and I'm not up for that :P
<costello> Dear Sirs, n00bie here. I'm trying to upload package to ppa repository ; I've done it before once and now I have new version. Packaging is quite similar to previous version.
<costello> Now, it's being rejected because "Unhandled exception processing upload: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 7: ordinal not in range(128)"
<costello> looks like ascii is expected somewhere and I'm supplying utf-8 or something?
<costello> My name has letter ä in it .. but the same naming and everything has worked for me before..
<costello> ..ah, possibly some files I've written are in iso-8859-1 and not utf-8 because 0xc3 is exactly "ä" but in iso8859-1 .. so over my rant, I maybe may have already answered correctly to myself. Lets see :-)
<mapreri> costello: indeed d/changelog must be utf-8 according to the debian policy
<mapreri> "The entire changelog must be encoded in UTF-8." https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-dpkgchangelog
<mapreri> guess you can find similar docs in the .ubuntu.com realm, but the tools are the same so it applies well enough anyway in this case
<costello> Now I'm feeling stupid. grep $'\xc4' debian/* yields me 0 results. Is there any other place where the offending character might be coming from? Is there character-set specified in UID-strings of the GPG-key? There is letter ä also..
<costello> err \xc3 I meant.
<costello> anyway. I'm fairly positive that I have everything as unicode. Is there any way to try interpreting the offset numbers from error message?
<costello> ..and lintian should whine about character set problems ; now I have lintian quiet.
<costello> could this be a situation for a bug report .. but against what? in debian/control I had changed Standards-Version: to "3.9.5" and when I changed it back to (ancient) 3.8.4 the error message about character set went away.
<costello> what is actually the standards-version to use with trusty? I had my sources from debian testing where standards-version is 3.9.6..
<costello> ..seems to compile at server side too, so, for your continuous enjoyment https://launchpad.net/~operatornormal/+archive/ubuntu/classifiedads/+build/7665851
#launchpad 2015-07-18
<mapreri> costello: fwiw the UTF-8 thinghy was mandated in 3.9.5 https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/upgrading-checklist#s-3.9.5.0
<mapreri> but i've never seen a different standards-version field changing the build result
<cjwatson> costello: Standards-Version is informational as far as Launchpad is concerned and has no functional effect.  You must have changed something else and not noticed.
<cjwatson> Perhaps your editor fixed the file encoding in the process or something.
<Logan> hi all! so my build failed because cc1plus ran out of memory: https://launchpad.net/~logan/+archive/ubuntu/arm/+build/7666782
<Logan> anyway to get this to build on a...better-specced armhf buildd?
<Logan> asked on Launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/269388
#launchpad 2015-07-19
<Logan> cjwatson: hi Mr. Canonical employee ;P
<Logan> do you want to copy that into a non-virtualized PPA for me? :D
<luigipace> ciao ragazzi vorrei segnalare un bug forse sarà una balità ma ve lo dico lo stesso
<luigipace> ubuntu 15.04 ----quando svuoto cestino si apre file menager
#launchpad 2016-07-18
<cjwatson> pbek: Can you tell me whether (a) you checked the "Automatically upload to store" checkbox when you created the qownnotes snap in Launchpad to begin with or (b) you edited it later to check that?
<cjwatson> Our logs don't quite tell me that.
<pbek> cjwatson: if the question is if I the checkbox was checked and then an other manual and later an automatic build was initiated the answer is: yes
<pbek> was that your question?
<pbek> I cannot remember if I checked it while I was creating the launchpad configuration initially for that snap...
<pbek> ..but defenitely before the builds were triggered
<pbek> -defenitely +definitely
<pbek> I'm 65% sure I didn't checked it to begin with :)
<cjwatson> pbek: I don't care about when the builds happened relative to it
<cjwatson> pbek: But it does possibly make a difference if it was checked when you initially created the snap vs. checked later
<pbek> cjwatson: I'm sorry, I can't tell for sure, because I may have checked it to see if I can assign a store page and then turned it off again for the first build... I defenitely made the first builds with the checkbox off, because I turned it on later when the builds went through for the first time.
<cjwatson> pbek: Working on the 65% option, I have a likely-looking theory for why this didn't get sorted out automatically.  However, you can fix it now by going to https://code.launchpad.net/~pbek/+snap/qownnotes/+authorize and following the prompts
<cjwatson> pbek: This doesn't close the bug since you should have been sent through that when you checked the checkbox, but I can fix that for the future
<pbek> cjwatson: thank you, I re-authorized now and requested a build
<cjwatson> (Theory: the Snap:+edit page sends you through Snap:+authorize if you change the series or name, including setting them if they were previously unset.  However, it erroneously doesn't send you through that if you only checked store_upload and didn't change anything else.  It's quite possible that both store_series and store_name were initially set, especially for a git-based snap where we detect store_
<cjwatson> name from the git branch.)
<pbek> cjwatson: The builds that finished already issued a new revision in the store (thanks a lot!). But I still have to set a channel and publish each of them manually, right?
<cjwatson> pbek: Right, the code to do that automatically will be part of our next rollout but isn't on production yet.
<pbek> cjwatson: there are now 4 new revisions (for the 4 architectures I built for) in the store and I set the channel to `stable`  and released them one by one. I guess, `snap` will pick the right architecture by itself even not all architectures are in one snap, right?
<pbek> and I wonder what https://uappexplorer.com/app/qownnotes.pbek will pick up...
<cjwatson> pbek: I believe the client will pick up the right architecture, yes.  No idea about uappexplorer.
<pbek> ok, thanks a lot cjwatson! do you know by any chance something about why the snap doesn't use the native Qt themeing even though the binary is called with `desktop-launch` and users `desktop/qt5`?
<cjwatson> pbek: Way out of my field now, sorry.
<pbek> ok, thanks a lot for your help!
<cjwatson> pbek: Thanks for the report; I've posted a merge proposal to fix the underlying LP bug here.
<pbek> cjwatson: great, thank you!
<pbek> cjwatson: is it possible to also release regular deb packages from https://launchpad.net/~pbek/+archive/ubuntu/qownnotes/+packages to the store?
<pbek> possibly even automatically?
<cjwatson> pbek: No; the store is being moved to snaps and is in the process of phasing out accepting debs.
<cjwatson> pbek: So that wouldn't be very worthwhile work to do in Launchpad.
<cjwatson> pbek: You should have got mail about this a little while back if you have debs in the store.
<pbek> cjwatson: No, I haven't debs in the store, but I am creating them with Launchpad, so I was wondering... Thanks for letting me know. So snaps will be the future in the Ubuntu store?
<cjwatson> pbek: That is my understanding of the plan.
<cjwatson> pbek: (Launchpad PPAs aren't going away though.)
<pbek> I nope it will be possible to match the Qt themes by then... :)
<cjwatson> Pass :)
<kyrofa> Hmm... I'm either severely jetlagged, or the method to create a snap for building on LP has changed. I could previously select my git branch and say "create snap" from there... now I can't find it
<kyrofa> And I have no idea what time zone I'm in so I don't know if anyone is around :P
<kyrofa> cjwatson, do you know anything about that?
<cjwatson> wut
<cjwatson> kyrofa: yes, appears to have regressed.  can you please file a bug and I'll get it sorted out ASAP?
<kyrofa> cjwatson, ah! Okay, so I'm not insane, good deal. I've never logged a bug against LP before, where is that?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<kyrofa> cjwatson, I suppose I could have guessed...
<cjwatson> I see the problem.  Looking for why tests didn't catch it, though.
<cjwatson> I guess it's possible we never checked for the presence of that link.
<cjwatson> kyrofa: For now, you can work around this by adding "/+new-snap" to the URL for the git branch, which is where the missing link should point to.
 * cjwatson -> lunch
<kyrofa> cjwatson, bug #1603969. Workaround works fine, thank you!
<ubot5> bug 1603969 in Launchpad itself "No way to create snaps for git branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1603969
<cjwatson> Oh, yikes, misrefactoring of tests along with (prompted by my review comment) misrefactoring of code.
<cjwatson> Should've spotted this ...
<cjwatson> Or maybe not.  Anyway, lunch first.
<kyrofa> cjwatson, are the armhf/arm64 builders all taken for something?
<dobey> kyrofa: https://launchpad.net/builders
<kyrofa> dobey, I was specifically referring to snap builders. Are they all the same?
<dobey> kyrofa: yes
<kyrofa> dobey, nice, I've not seen this page, thanks!
<dobey> ￼ Building amd64 build of darktable-kyrofa snap package in ubuntu xenial-updates
<kyrofa> dobey, yes, apparently that one will complete 4 minutes ago :P
<dobey> yeah
<cjwatson> Yes, there is no such thing as "snap builders".
<cjwatson> There's a little bit of a queue, but not much.
<cjwatson> Looks like basically just a pile of phone builds.
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> are there stability issues with the bzr servers?
<GyrosGeier> lots of my automated builds now die with
<GyrosGeier> bzr: ERROR: [Errno 8] _ssl.c:490: EOF occurred in violation of protocol
<cjwatson> not aware of any known issues in that regard
<cjwatson> I'd expect to be hearing of nagios checks failing (even if at second hand) if there were something wrong there
<cjwatson> could be anything on the network path though
#launchpad 2016-07-20
<thereal1604> hey guys, launchpad seems unresponsive right now.
<lunohodov> I am trying to install Ansible on an Ubuntu14 following the instructions on https://docs.ansible.com/ansible/intro_installation.html#getting-ansible but without success
<lunohodov> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:ansible/ansible'.
<lunohodov> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<lunohodov> This is what the shell spits back… No idea what uis wrong
<cjwatson> thereal1604: yeah, there seems something a bit odd with one of our haproxy units I think, we're investigating
<cjwatson> lunohodov: probably caused by the above temporary problem
<lunohodov> Thank you
<lunohodov> I guess the Launchpad's status on Twitter is not aware of it yet
<cjwatson> thereal1604,lunohodov: should be happier now
<cjwatson> lunohodov: I was concentrating on trying to narrow down the problem rather than updating twitter
<cjwatson> (we restarted a squid process that was spinning and using 100% cpu)
<lunohodov> @cjwatson Working now
<cjwatson> Good good
 * cjwatson updates @launchpadstatus
<cjwatson> (so much easier now I have Tweetdeck set up ...)
<thereal1604> cjwatson, thank you! Its working now ;-). Only want report the issue.
#launchpad 2016-07-21
<elopio> Hello.
<elopio> is it possible to rename launchpad.com/webdm to launchpad.com/snapweb ?
<cjwatson> elopio: yes, but could you file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad requesting this so that we have an audit trail?
<cjwatson> elopio: (also, you're aware that this will cause lp:webdm to stop working and users will need to change their checkouts to lp:snapweb?  will probably affect tarmac too)
<cjwatson> elopio: I can leave an alias in place if need be
<elopio> cjwatson: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/299499 thank you!
<elopio> cjwatson: yes, I know. An alias would be nice, but I don't care about people getting 404 on the old name.
<elopio> we really don't have any users or contributors, yet :)
<elopio> cjwatson: the code was moved to github, so tarmac is no longer used. We need this for the bugs.
<cjwatson> aliases don't seem to work for this
<cjwatson> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "Cannot create 'zr'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed."
<cjwatson> (weird)
<cjwatson> done, anyway
<elopio> awesome.
<elopio> this import is failing: https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/snapweb/master
<elopio> is that a know issue, or is it because I did something wrong? I'm not sure how to correct, in any case.
<dobey> elopio: you need the .git at the end of the url; you just put in the web site url, which isn't the url for cloning the repo
<elopio> um
<elopio> I'll delete it because I don't see how to edit it.
<cjwatson> No don't
<cjwatson> I can edit it
<cjwatson> Bah, you already did it
<elopio> cjwatson: oh, sorry.
<cjwatson> dobey: It's not so much that it's not the URL for cloning the repo (you can clone it perfectly well with the non-.git form if you're using git itself); it's that GitHub does User-Agent sniffing and does the wrong thing when approached with bzr-git
<cjwatson> Adding .git disambiguates
<dobey> well right. it's not the url for cloning with bzr-git :)
<elopio> it seems to have worked. Thanks for the tip anyway.
<dobey> you need to disambiguate
<dobey> cjwatson: hmm, if i have two launchpadlib scripts both making a request to the server at roughly the same time, from the same host, using the same oauth token, any idea why one of them would get a 401 while the other succeeds?
<cjwatson> dobey: not off the top of my head
<cjwatson> dobey: I can look at logs if given slightly more detail (IP address, time)
<cjwatson> dobey: could be an app-level unauthorized response, i.e. you aren't authorized to do that thing
<dobey> cjwatson: afaict, that's not the case. it's a bot, and the bot is in the necessary teams to perform the actions it's doing (launchpadTrigger script in jenkins-launchpad-plugin being run)
<dobey> cjwatson: a time is 15:04:07-09
<dobey> cjwatson: https://jenkins.canonical.com/unity-api-1/job/lp-storage-framework-trigger/lastSuccessfulBuild/console
<dobey> cjwatson: so coming from a VM in scalingstack
<cjwatson> dobey: That looks like a 401 talking to the Jenkins API, not a 401 talking to Launchpad
<dobey> cjwatson: oh hrmm, yeah i guess so. been looking in the wrong place. thanks
<Cas> the launchpad PPAs now stop you uploaded to unsupported series e.g. utopic. But is there a command to get the up to date list of supported series?
<teward> Cas: I always refer to the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases - for the list of current releases, EOL releases, etc.
<Cas> sure but I am hoping to script it
<dobey> yes-ish
<dobey> Cas: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#distribution
<Cas> ish :)
<Cas> thanks I'll take a look
<dobey> you have to loop over the series for the distribution
<dobey> but yeah, would be nice if there was a getSeries or something
<dobey> to easily only get the "Supported" series
<Cas> yeh
<cjwatson> In theory we could export something, but [s for s in lp.distributions['ubuntu'].series if s.status not in ('Obsolete', 'Future')] isn't that hard so it's probably not worth the extra code
<Cas> you are right it was not difficult, this is what I ended up with https://gist.github.com/cas--/f0a33566739be9075f3c851dbc94534e
<Cas> now I need to remember what I was doing before ending up down this rabbithole...
<dobey> tea party?
<Cas> oh gosh indeed :D
#launchpad 2016-07-22
<caraka> My new launchpad branch is trying to import from a git repository using a bzr command and failing. I did tell launchpad it was a github repo, but I cannot find any place to check or correct that.
<caraka> nvm Must specify branch by name when importing from github.
<dobey> caraka: you don't need to specify a branch really (master is the default), but you do have to include the ".git" at the end of the https URL
<HeOS> Hello! Looks like, you have a problem with Launchpad. I can't add my comment to a bug.
<HeOS> I mean the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/fuel/+bug/1447604.
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1447604 not found
<dobey> HeOS: it's presumably a private bug which you don't have access to see, then
<HeOS> dobey, I have access to the bug and I see, that all if fine right now.
<dobey> well i can't see the bug, nor can the bot. so why can't you add a comment to it? what is the error?
<dobey> is there an OOPS id?
<HeOS> dobey, yes, I saw an error with an advice to try to add my comment some later.
<Odd_Bloke> We're seeing "Cannot initiate the connection to ports.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:1562::11). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:67c:1562::11 80]" relatively regularly in livefs builds.
<Odd_Bloke> Is ports.u.c having problems, or is it because we're resolving an IPv6 address, (or something else)?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: any particular subset of architectures?
<Cas> speaking of archs why would one particular arch of only one series fail to build: https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ubuntu/develop/+packages
<Cas> I tried rerunning it but failed the same
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Looks mostly to be powerpc, I think.
<cjwatson> Cas: Because amd64 is the only one that builds the Architecture: all part of your package, and that part of your packaging is evidently buggy (perhaps only with yakkety's toolchain, I don't know).  Should be reproducible locally using sbuild -A (or dpkg-buildpackage -b)
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Sounds like some kind of firewall or routing issue that you'd be best off chasing up directly with IS, then
<cjwatson> HeOS: Without an OOPS ID I can't say for sure, but it's probably the usual occasional problem we have with some bug summary update triggers being a bit too slow; if it's that then it really does go away if you wait a bit and try again
<Cas> cjwatson, would that require testing on yakkety distro
<Cas> oh yeh I can use pbuilder
<HeOS> cjwatson, I had no OOPS ID there, unfortunately.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Cool, will do; would that be #webops or #is?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: probably start with webops
<Akuli> i created an ubuntu one account for reporting a bug and i can't log into it
<Akuli> http://pasteboard.co/eBbs3XbDn.png
<dobey> Akuli: just paste the OOPS error id in here, not a screenshot of it that we can't copy/paste the text from
<dobey> (also friendly bot in here converts the id to a useful link for us to see what went wrong)
<teward> OOPS-b91f275f5ce0122b919c14496912074b
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b91f275f5ce0122b919c14496912074b
<teward> *coughs*
<teward> extracted from their screenshot
<cjwatson> the OpenID identifier appears to be out of sync with the account for that email address, although I haven't yet worked out why
<cjwatson> Akuli: did you try to create another account today?  you already had one from a year or so ago
<Akuli> whaat?
<Akuli> year ago?
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~akuviljanen17
<Akuli> im not sure if thats me
<Akuli> how can i log into that?
<cjwatson> I don't know SSO quite well enough to work this out; asking for help
<Akuli> seems like i'm given a password restore link anyway
<Akuli> i still keep getting oopsies after a password reset
<teward> Akuli: what cjwatson is saying is something is up with the auth backend and things're out of sync - he's poking someone who understands the SSO stuff a bit better for some assistance,
<teward> patience is advised.
<teward> (for that 'account')
<Akuli> i mean, i just want to send a 3-line bugfix to ubuntu developers and i need to play with these things for over an hour?
<dobey> your sitaution is not normal
<cjwatson> I'm sorry that there's a problem and I understand that you're frustrated, but I can't really make people who are able to track down the single-sign-on bug appear faster no matter how much you shout at us
<cjwatson> (I can't find where the SSO logs currently live, which isn't helping)
<Akuli> lets see if i can delete my account and make a new one
<cjwatson> Akuli: don't do that yet
<cjwatson> roadmr: ah, hi
<Akuli> too late :(
<roadmr> hey cjwatson!
<cjwatson> roadmr: could you have a look at https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b91f275f5ce0122b919c14496912074b please?  the OpenID identifier recorded there does not match the one in LP for that account
<Akuli> but this guy is still there https://launchpad.net/~akuviljanen17
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b91f275f5ce0122b919c14496912074b
<cjwatson> roadmr: I'm trying to work out how SSO could have got itself into that state
<cjwatson> roadmr: Akuli just deleted their SSO account it seems before I could tell them to stop, but hopefully there are still some traces around
<roadmr> cjwatson: let me see if logs say something
<Akuli> but the akuviljanen17 account is still around
<Akuli> no Akuli account
<Akuli> trying to restore an account with my email address it just says that no account associated with it
<roadmr> Akuli: what's your email address?
<Akuli> akuviljanen17@gmail.com
<roadmr> cjwatson: do you have the openID for the existing LP account? the old one (and the old account) seem to be gone for good
<roadmr> on SSO, that is
<Akuli> https://launchpad.net/~akuviljanen17
<roadmr> thanks :)
<cjwatson> roadmr: you have it in /msg
<roadmr> cjwatson: thanks, just saw it, checking
<Akuli> can someone tell if its email address is mine?
<Akuli> yes or no
<cjwatson> Akuli: it matches the oops you gave
<Akuli> like my email address?
<cjwatson> yes
<Akuli> thats weird
<Akuli> like i said, trying to restore an account with my email address just says theres not such account
<Akuli> by the way, are launchpad accounts same as ubuntu one accounts?
<Akuli> i guess not
<cjwatson> sort of
<cjwatson> it's possible to have an SSO (aka "Ubuntu One") account without a Launchpad account, but not vice versa - or at least the other way round is not meant to be possible
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> i just realized that i probably deleted my ubuntu one account
<Akuli> then again, i could never log into launchpad with it anyway so shouldn't matter
<cjwatson> my guess is that it would make debugging easier if you left well alone for a while
<cjwatson> hard to debug moving targets
<Akuli> i haven't done anything after deleting the account and saying too late, but ok
<cjwatson> Akuli: did you explicitly select the username 'akuli' somewhere?  if so can you tell us exactly where?
<Akuli> well, i think thats the username of my ubuntu one account
<Akuli> they didn't accept Uppercase names, so thats why
<cjwatson> right - but that's one you explicitly specified?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> when i created my ubuntu one account about an hour ago
<cjwatson> Akuli: ok, so roadmr has kindly reactivated your previous deleted account, which is the easiest path forward here; what you should do now is go through the "Forgot your password?" link on https://login.launchpad.net/, using the exact same email address as you used just now
 * cjwatson -> dinner
<Akuli> Thanks! :) everything's working.
<cjwatson> phew!
<cjwatson> sorry about that, seems to have been a weird corner case somewhere
<Akuli> no problem
<nacc> Akuli: glad you got sorted! :)
<Akuli> oh, you came here too :)
<nacc> Akuli: i'm around a few channels :)
<Akuli> is it normal to add a solution to the bug in the report?
<Akuli> solution as in code to change
<nacc> Akuli: yes, as a debdiff
<nacc> (aka patch)
<Akuli> so not just a filename and content to change?
<nacc> you can do that too, if you're not comfortable making a patch, but it's easiest if you can make the patch yourself
<Akuli> i'm definitely not comfortable turning a simple three-line edit into something more complex
<teward> Akuli: it's really not that hard, me and nacc can help you
<teward> or i'm happy to steal credit and make the patch/debdiff myself :P
<teward> forget I said that :)
<teward> just saying, it's not that hard to open the file on your computer, and run a diff on the new code vs. the old.
<Akuli> right now my report looks like this http://dpaste.com/0ABZ1PS
<Akuli> are they ok with just one file's diff?
<Akuli> lets do it then
<teward> if you can create the .diff and attach it, someone else can do the debdiff, or they can do it themselves
<Akuli> i can do the diff
<teward> then create the bug and attach the diff as an attachment.
<Akuli> should it be 'diff old new' or 'diff new old'?
<teward> diff old new.  But, I prefer to use `diff -Naur old new` instead.  Gives the output like this, which I seem to like more (more like git diffs...)
<teward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20488350/
<dobey> git format-patch :)
<teward> but note I tend to work on whole dirs, so...
<nacc> Akuli: usually, you'd use two directories
<nacc> Akuli: one which is the pristine original version
<Akuli> well i only have one file to change
<nacc> Akuli: and one which is your modified version
<teward> dobey: heheh, nice
<Akuli> so which is more appropriate? diff -Naur old new or diff old new?
<nacc> the former (-Naur or -urpN)
<dobey> really needs to be a unified format diff
<dobey> and really should be against the source tree, not installed files
<Akuli> in that case i'll let someone else do the diff for me
<nacc> dobey: +1
<Akuli> i'm not going to download the source package for three lines
<nacc> sigh, ok
<Akuli> and we have a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/1605732
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1605732 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "Entering a long, invalid command to the terminal freezes the system" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> and really, this discussion belongs in #ubuntu-devel now as it's not about launchpad :)
<teward> indeed
<Akuli> am i going to get notified in my email about that?
<teward> notified in email about what?
<Akuli> if people comment the bug report
<dobey> yes
#launchpad 2017-07-17
<nacc> cjwatson: so i'm trying to get to the object of a LP MP given a URL of the form: https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/samba/+git/samba/+merge/326418. I think I can get to most of it as specified at https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#branch_merge_proposal: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~ahasenack/ubuntu/merge-artful-1700644/+merge/326418 which give me a user object, it seems?
<nacc> (and also the branch name is not derivable for the latter in the former -- is there a more general way to achieve what I'm doing? That is, given a MP URL, get a launchpad object that describes it)
<nacc> cjwatson: or am i better of munging the URL, taking the user out and looking at their MPs for one with a matching self_link?
<cjwatson> lp.load('/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/samba/+git/samba/+merge/326418')
<cjwatson> just urlparse(...).path should do
<nacc> cjwatson: ok, let me check that out. Thanks!
<wgrant> With very few exceptions, the paths of objects on the web frontend and the API are identical, because they are served by the same infrastructure.
<nacc> wgrant: ok, good to know!
<nacc> cjwatson: wgrant: excellent, that works!
<Dadprimeday> What is the link to see all of the #julyshakedown bugs in launchpadd ?
<Dadprimeday> still cannot find the bugs with the hashtag #julyshakedown ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=%23julyshakedown
<wgrant> Dadprimeday: That's not valid search syntax. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=julyshakedown is probably what you're looking for, though there appear to be no bugs with that tag yet.
<frecel> wgrant: hi
<frecel> wgrant: how many api requests can I make per hour before I get in trouble
<frecel> ?
#launchpad 2017-07-18
<mitya57> Is there something wrong with the importer again? Does not see qt3d-opensource-src 5.9.1+dfsg-1 from experimental.
<mitya57> (Was accepted into Debian yesterday around 10 UTC, so ~30 hours ago — see https://tracker.debian.org/news/856984)
<cjwatson> mitya57: I've sent an MP to move the import job 20 minutes later, which should help.  We're overlapping the mirror push at the moment, and while I ought to get round to adding by-hash support to debmirror to cope with that, we still want to be just after the push rather than just before it.
<mitya57> cjwatson, ack, so it was just a delay.
#launchpad 2017-07-19
<TafThorne> Maintenance going on?
<TafThorne> Seems to be working fine now.
<cjwatson> There was no maintenance in progress.
<TafThorne> Must have just been a server blip for 10 minutes or so.
<cjwatson> TafThorne: What exactly was the symptom?
<TafThorne> I got a boiler plate message appear telling me to check twitter and look in here if the fault continued for more than a few minutes.
<cjwatson> Was there an OOPS ID?
<TafThorne> I think the end of it was something like "technically a load balancer failed to " then something like "find a resource within the timelimit".
<TafThorne> no OOPS ID AFAI can recall.
<cjwatson> Ah.  Maybe just somewhat overloaded appservers then.
<cjwatson> Nothing of very great interest on our error graphs AFAICS.
<TafThorne> Sounds plausable.
<cjwatson> Thanks for checking though.
<TafThorne> Thank you for taking the time to look into it.
<frecel> cjwatson: how many anonymous api requests per hour an I make to lp before I get in trouble?
<floxard> Hello! I'm trying to build a package locally before uploading it to launchpad. There are one problem that I can't solve.
<floxard> In the file "configure.ac" I have:
<floxard> # Include directory that contains "folly" so #include <Foo.h> works
<floxard> AM_CPPFLAGS='-I$(top_srcdir)/..'
<floxard> In all of "*.h" and "*.cpp" files I have: "include <folly/folly-config.h>".
<floxard> So when I'm doing "bzr builddeb -- -us -uc" it fails, because it creates "../build-area/folly-57.0/" directory instead of "../build-area/folly/".
<floxard> Can you help me, please?
<floxard> (Sorry for my bad english)
<dobey> floxard: you should never have the parent directory of top_srcdir in your includes, or rely on it working
<dobey> floxard: anything outside of your source tree which is not installed in the system, is not something you can depend on working
<dobey> so basically, fix your code to not rely on the top_srcdir name being a specific thing, or on anything else outside of the contents of the directory that isn't a system installed library/tool
<cjwatson> frecel: Can't give an exact number.  We'd have words with you if it started to seriously degrade service for other users, basically.
<cjwatson> frecel: What are you planning to do?
#launchpad 2017-07-20
<dkozel> Hello, I have a question about re-uploading a release to add support for new Ubuntu releases.
<dkozel> Is this the best channel or should I be on #launchpad-dev?
<cjwatson> #launchpad-dev is for development of Launchpad itself, not this sort of thing.
<cjwatson> What's your question?
<dkozel> I'm the packaging manager for Ettus Research's UHD driver
<dkozel> https://launchpad.net/~ettusresearch/+archive/ubuntu/uhd
<dkozel> Our last release 3.10.1.1 went out in January
<nacc> dkozel: and you wan to trigger a build for zesty?
<dkozel> I'd like to add packages for Ubuntu 17.04 and 17.10, but when I tried uploading them they just vanished
<dkozel> nacc: Yes, and 17.10 ideally
<dkozel> Uploading a new version works fine of course https://launchpad.net/~ettusresearch/+archive/ubuntu/uhd-3.9.lts
<cjwatson> dkozel: Do you actually need a separate build or would the binaries from earlier releases work fine?
<dkozel> We link against boost and some other libraries, I think we need a separate build.
<cjwatson> They didn't really just disappear - our system sent you a rejection email
<dkozel> Ah!
<dkozel> I'll find that and read it
<cjwatson> Look in the email address attached to https://launchpad.net/~ettusresearch
<cjwatson> But basically, you can't replace a given file in a given archive with a file with different contents but the exact same name
<cjwatson> So you need to make sure that the uhd_3.10.1.1.orig.tar.xz you use for your upload is bitwise-identical to the one that's already in that PPA
<dkozel> We append a suffix I thought with the target release
<dkozel> ah
<dkozel> derp
<dkozel> That makes sense
<cjwatson> BTW you should at some point switch over to using things like ~ubuntu17.04.1 suffixes rather than ~zesty1
<dkozel> If that's prefered that's simple to do
<cjwatson> We've wrapped the alphabet so the assumption that codenames will sort is not safe
<cjwatson> So it'd mean that upgraders from zesty->artful with your PPA wouldn't get an upgrade
<dkozel> The launchpad guide suggests codenames
<cjwatson> You'll probably need to start doing this only with your next version bump, since "ubuntu17.04" < "zesty"
<cjwatson> Oh, where's that?  I'll correct it
<dkozel> Let me dig
<dkozel> I had it open debugging this
<cjwatson> I thought we'd got all that kind of thing a few years back but I guess we missed a few spots
<dkozel> "So a package for the Intrepid Ibex could be named myapp_1.0-2~ppa1~intrepid1 and for the Hardy Heron myapp_1.0-2~ppa1~hardy1."
<dkozel> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<cjwatson> dkozel: thanks, corrected
<dkozel> No problem, thanks for the speedy help
<dkozel> I'll probably have to pull down the original uhd_3.10.1.1.orig.tar.xz since this should have been bit-exact already if we were able to do that
<dkozel> and I'll get on changing the codenames to dateed releases
#launchpad 2017-07-23
<apw> cjwatson, just been trying to update my rocketfuel setup, and it seems that 'Installing recipe z3c.recipe.filetemplate.' is failing, that appears to not be a thing in my lp-source-dependencies
<apw> Error: Picked: z3c.recipe.filetemplate = 2.2.0
<apw> i _think_ it trying to remove somehting that is not installed
<cjwatson> apw: That sounds like you've updated lp-source-dependencies but not the Launchpad trunk itself
<cjwatson> apw: (a while back I removed Launchpad's use of z3c.recipe.filetemplate, and a short while after that I removed it from lp-source-dependencies)
<apw> unless the trunk has moved i think it is up to date
<apw> but i am rebuilding the whole thing now
<cjwatson> hasn't moved
<cjwatson> but you might just have needed to make clean or similar
<CarlFK> carl@ndv:~$ rdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> rdate: Could not connect socket: Connection timed out
<CarlFK> carl@ndv:~$ ping ntp.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> PING ntp.ubuntu.com (91.189.91.157) 56(84) bytes of data.
<CarlFK> 64 bytes from alphyn.canonical.com (91.189.91.157): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=12.0 ms
<CarlFK> whos problem is this?
<wxl> doesn't seem to me that port 37 is open
<CarlFK> wxl: so open it :p
<wxl> CarlFK: i doubt, from a security standpoint, there's necessarily an interest in opening more ports, but if you want to discuss with the right people, head over to #canonical-sysadmin
<CarlFK> wxl: I was fishing for that #chan ... I couldn't remember it.  thanks
#launchpad 2018-07-16
<tumbleweed> got a PPA that's key hasn't been published for a week like https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/670706
<tumbleweed> known issue?
<hloeung> wgrant, cjwatson: ^ FYI
#launchpad 2018-07-17
<rsalveti> hey, created a new ppa but the ppa public key is not yet available at keyserver.ubuntu.com (for more than one hour already), is there any known issue related to keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<rsalveti> issue seems similar to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/670589
<rsalveti> the ppa I created earlier today: https://launchpad.net/~fio-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<rsalveti> more of the same issue https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/670706
#launchpad 2018-07-18
<dickbalaska> Hiho, I too suffer from the ppa/keyserver missing key problem.
<dickbalaska> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/670766
<dickbalaska> It was just irksome warnings before and I could wait for a fix but now it's moved to fatal because I can't publish an update in bionic
<dickbalaska> because it dies wanting to diff the previous version of my package using the missing key.  (xenial updates are ok).
<dickbalaska> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/378930581/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-i386.qtpovray_3.80.1~bionic3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dickbalaska> I can create a new ppa and publish ok
<dickbalaska> https://launchpad.net/~qtpovray/+archive/ubuntu/ppa2
<dickbalaska> but that is not a valid solution.
<dickbalaska> (Having read a sortof related "try again" thread, I was hoping to maybe get a key with the second ppa).
<dickbalaska> Is there any kind of workaround? Can someone hand whack me a key? Am I just dead in the water here?
<dickbalaska> Thanks.
<tsimonq2> What's up with most of the s390x builds cleaning?
<tsimonq2> s/builds/builders/
<cjwatson> I just did a mass reset, so you probably just caught it in the middle of that
<cjwatson> Not quite clear why things are unreliable at the moment though
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<tsimonq2> Hm, I think this build is frozen: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/15142629
<tsimonq2> akonadi doesn't take that long to build, and I see no build log output.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: The build farm is fairly busy atm so things are running a little more slowly than normal
<tsimonq2> OK
<wgrant> Though this is rather slower than I would have expected, hm
<wgrant> Ah, just finished now
<tsimonq2> Yup, I was expecting the FTBFS :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks wgrant
<Lord-Kamina> Hey... re: the missing ppa keys issue; would it be too complex/hard to make a temporary stopgap for ppa owners to be able access their ppa key (requiring previous authentication of their personal key) so they can then manually propagate it to the keyserver?
<Lord-Kamina> Sorry if it's a dumb idea and I almost certainly don't fully grasp all the security implications of such a measure but the thought just hit me in the shower and I thought it might prove a reasonable temporary fix until whatever is the real issue can be hammered away.
<cjwatson> Something like that is on my to-do list
<cjwatson> And it will likely also involve arranging that the keyserver isn't on the critical path for builds either
<cjwatson> (at least for new keys)
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1667725 would be the first bit of it - as my comment notes, it's really only useful with some other steps, but given that we now have plans for some further steps (at least William and I talked about that last week), it's probably worth going ahead with that
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1667725 in Launchpad itself "[feature request] make full ppa signing public key available over https" [Undecided,New]
<Lord-Kamina> I see.
<cjwatson> The next bit after that would be to start storing PPA keys directly in the LP database, and having some kind of best-effort arrangement to propagate them to the keyservers
<cjwatson> That would be a lot more complex for user keys; but for PPA keys, all changes to them are under LP's control, so we don't need to worry about updates
<cjwatson> We'd been hoping that the keyserver saga would be done by now, but ...
#launchpad 2018-07-19
<kjackal> Hi there, the s390x snap builders seem to be missing a package "golang-go" see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/379234951/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_s390x_etcd_BUILDING.txt.gz . This builds fine on an s390x machine with "snapcraft cleanbuild". How should we address this?
<kjackal> might not be only s390x
<cjwatson> kjackal: The builders install everything from the archive(s) that they're pointed to; there is no conception of packages that the builders have or don't have
<cjwatson> kjackal: It's quite true that golang-1.9-go isn't in xenial-updates.  You could point this snap at xenial-backports instead, or give it a PPA that provides golang-1.9-go, or (perhaps the simplest option for you, although I'm sure it would require some $PATH tweaks and such) use 'build-snaps: [go/1.9/stable]'
<kjackal> thank you cjwatson I will give it a try
<gQuigs> team = launchpad.people(canonical-suppor) #team that doesn't exist
<gQuigs> team.is_valid returns 404 error
<gQuigs> is there a better way to do things conditionally if it exists or not (my next plan is a bunch of try,excepts.. but I'm guessing there is a better way)
<nacc> (was that a typo (no trailing t))
<nacc> oh i see it's a test :)
<nacc> gQuigs: https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples
<nacc> gQuigs: says that launchpad.people[canonical-suppr] should effectively return a None-equivalent if not found
<gQuigs> team is None, returns False
<gQuigs> regardless if it's a team that exists or not AFAICT
<nacc> that doesn't seem right :)
<gQuigs> switching it up to launchpad.people['person_name'] gets a backtrace immediately..
<nacc> gQuigs: sorry, might need cjwatson or wgrant to look; IME, the docs have been pretty accurate
<nacc> gQuigs: are you using a logged in lp object?
<gQuigs> I'm not logged in, using anon at the moment
<gQuigs> nacc: ^
<nacc> gQuigs: i wonder if you need to be logged in (login_with) rather than anon
<nacc> gQuigs: just based upon the example
<gQuigs> nacc: doesn't seem to help https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/JYqkNqYvdJ/
<danialbehzadi> Hi. I put two apps in my ppa and set one of them as a dependency in control file of the other one like this: traktor (>= 1.4)
<danialbehzadi> But when I try to install it, I get this strange error: carburetor : Depends: traktor (>= 1.4) but 1.4-0~201807171920~ubuntu18.04.1 is installed
<danialbehzadi> I wonder what does it mean…
<nacc> gQuigs: this seems to work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f9xq2DCKbD/
<gQuigs> nacc: indeed, thanks!
<gQuigs> still means the example broke at some point though.. IIUC
<nacc> gQuigs: np! sorry, it's been a bit since i've used lplib -- yeah, i'd see if cjwatson can chime in eventually
<wgrant> gQuigs: What is the error?
<nacc> wgrant: the example from https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples at the bottom
<nacc> wgrant: doesn't seem to be returning a False-equivalent object when a person is not found
<wgrant> danialbehzadi: '~' is less than the empty string, so 1.4.0~ < 1.4
<nacc> but instead raises a KeyError
<nacc> wgrant: but 1.4-0 should be after 1.4
<wgrant> nacc: Hm, I doubt that ever worked
<nacc> wgrant: yeah possibly not :)
<wgrant> nacc: No
<wgrant> The Debian revision defaults to 0 if not specified
<nacc> oh duh!
<nacc> danialbehzadi: --^ that's your bug
<nacc> should be able to see with dpkg --compare-versions
<wgrant> 'Then the initial part of the remainder of each string which consists entirely of digit characters is determined. The numerical values of these two parts are compared, and any difference found is returned as the result of the comparison. For these purposes an empty string (which can only occur at the end of one or both version strings being compared) counts as zero. '
<wgrant> (from http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/doc/debian-policy/policy.html/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version)
<nacc> wgrant: thanks for the reminder!
<danialbehzadi> nacc wgrant: Oh, Thanks. But it seems strange to me yet 😅
<nacc> danialbehzadi: your version string doesn't satisfy the requirement (which is equivalent to >= 1.4-0
<nacc> danialbehzadi: and your version is 1.4-0~ which always sorts *before* 1.4-0
<danialbehzadi> nacc: So, what should I put in control file to accept 1.4-0~? 🤔
<wgrant> > 1.4~
<wgrant> Should work
<nacc> danialbehzadi: --^
<danialbehzadi> wgrant: ha… Thanks
<wgrant> Or 1.4-0~ maybe
<wgrant> They should be equivalent I think, but 1.4-0~ is more explicit
<wgrant> Er what am I talking about, it has to be the latter
<wgrant> > 1.4~ would allow eg. 1.4~beta1
#launchpad 2018-07-20
<Lord-Kamina> Is there any way to get access to the config.log of a failed ppa build?
<ePierre> Lord-Kamina, yes
<Lord-Kamina> How?
<ePierre> Lord-Kamina, in your PPA launchpad page, click on "View package details"
<ePierre> Lord-Kamina, then click "View all builds"
<ePierre> then you can filter to find your build and you should be able to click "see the log"
<Lord-Kamina> But that shows the build log.
<Lord-Kamina> Not the config.log.
<Lord-Kamina> I'm trying to do a backport, and I guess something in the dependencies broke gcc, but I can't figure out what.
<Lord-Kamina> I thought it might have been perl 5.24, but on another machine (same OS) I tried gcc4
<Lord-Kamina> gcc-4.9 instead of 4.8 with perl 5.24 and it appeared to work.
<Lord-Kamina> And I cannot get any more info from launchpad it seems, other than "checking whether the C compiler works... no"
<ePierre_> Lord-Kamina, oh sorry... in that case I don't know!
<Lord-Kamina> :( thanks anyway.
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: The only way to do that is for your build to arrange to cat the config.log when it fails.  dh_auto_configure does this automatically, but perhaps you're bypassing or not using it.
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: But if all else fails, something like ./configure ... || { code=$?; cat config.log; exit $?; } should work
<kjackal> Hi! I am facing a problem with building snaps from launchpad (LP) builders. I have a single snap, named microk8s, and I would like to release to edge from the code's master branch and to track 1.10/edge  from the code's  1.10 branch. I first created a snap for the master->edge path, but then when I select the 1.10 code branch and click "Create a new snap package" in the snap "Name: " I have to use the name "microk8s" again and
<kjackal> this errors with "There is already a snap package owned by microk8s developers with this name."
<kjackal> Am I missing something? Same snap release to different tracks from different branches. Is this possible with LP builders?
<cjwatson> The name there is just the name for the object (the snap recipe, if you like) in Launchpad, not the name of the underlying snap.  You must use a different name for the object in Launchpad.
<cjwatson> But that doesn't mean the actual snap will end up with a different name.
<cjwatson> If you put something different in the Name: field then it should work fine.
<cjwatson> microk8s-1.10 or whatever
<kjackal> awesome, thanks cjwatson we might want to update step 6 in https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/ci-integration
<cjwatson> Yeah, I'll see about writing something better there.
<cjwatson> Though as ever we want to avoid putting too much detail in and being confusing.
<cjwatson> (I didn't write that document originally.)
<kjackal> so in launchpad.snaps.getByName I should be looking for microk8s-1.10, right?
<cjwatson> Yes
<kjackal> awesome, thanks
<rbasak> Could somebody take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/670853 please? I think Lars is looking to start testing a mysql-8.0 transition soon.
<rbasak> ("Please increase repository size in ppa:mysql-ubuntu/mysql-8.0")
<moon127> rbasak: I've bumped it the same as 5.7 as suggested
<rbasak> moon127: thank you!
<Skuggen> Thanks!
<cjwatson> kjackal: https://github.com/canonical-docs/snappy-docs/pull/418 FYI
<gitlab-bot> canonical-docs issue (Pull request) 418 in snappy-docs "Improve directions for "Name" field of LP snaps" (comments: 0) [Open]
<kjackal> cjwatson: +1 , Thank you
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson I was using whatever the original package had (which was a manual configure), I replaced that with dh_auto_configure and I got the output I needed, thanks.
<Lord-Kamina> Now I gotta figure out how to fix it.
<cjwatson> Good luck
<Lord-Kamina> It's not finding gcc. Shouldn't gcc/g++-4.9 work on trusty?
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: Can you post a link to the build log?
<cjwatson> I don't really feel like guessing.
<cjwatson> (Also, trusty has GCC 4.8, not 4.9.)
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson, that's apparently not the problem anymore. Either way, you are right, trusty normally has gcc-4.8 but I was under the impression gcc-4.9 was also _easily_ installable.
<Lord-Kamina> Currently I'm getting burned on something else. I need aclocal-1.15, was trying to backport automake and am getting this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/379414545/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.automake-1.15_1%3A1.15-4ubuntu1ppa-trusty1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Lord-Kamina> Why does launchpad refuse to install texinfo?
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: have you tried buildling it locally?
<Lord-Kamina> No, I don't have a machine running trusty at hand; but this at least should be pretty straightforward.
<Lord-Kamina> However... The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Lord-Kamina>  sbuild-build-depends-automake-1.15-dummy : Depends: texinfo but it is not going to be installed
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: ... schroot, lxd, etc.
<Lord-Kamina> Literally failing because it doesn't want to install texinfo.
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: but you need to find out why
<Lord-Kamina> Yeah, but I don't really know how.
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: right, that's why i said build it locally :)
<Lord-Kamina> Making a trusty vm now. ugh.
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: you don't need a VM
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: that's overkill for just building a srcpkg, at least
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: sbuild with a chroot or lxd is sufficient
<Lord-Kamina> nacc, a VM is easier for me because I have little experience with Linux.
<Lord-Kamina> I'm a mac user.
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: i see
<Lord-Kamina> Fairly advanced and more than somewhat familiar with the bsd innards but things as simple as apt can sometimes still be largely black magic to me. :P
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: if i had to guess, it's because you're using a ppa for perl?
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: one that's not been updated since january of last year...
<Lord-Kamina> Could be.
<Lord-Kamina> Is there a command to find a package that depends on another package?
<nacc> Lord-Kamina: reverse-depends and apt-cache rdepends
<Lord-Kamina> Don't know if it's actually related to the issue on the ppa, since this is a fresh install.
<Lord-Kamina> But perl was complaining about libenchant having unmet dependencies.
<Lord-Kamina> Even though I don't think perl directly depends on enchant.
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: "is not going to be installed" invariably means that there's something deeper in the stack of dependencies that can't be resolved into a consistent set of packages to install.  Unfortunately apt notoriously doesn't tell you about the details up-front and it usually takes a little digging to figure it out.
<cjwatson> chdist(1) is my usual tool for this; looking
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: Right, that perl PPA provides perl 5.24 itself, but it doesn't provide rebuilt versions of all the libraries that would need to be rebuilt against it in order to actually be able to use it in practice
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: If you dig deep enough, the actual unmet dependency is:  libxml-libxml-perl : Depends: perlapi-5.18.2
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: I would recommend dropping that perl-5.24 PPA
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: You're not going to have a good time trying to use perl 5.24 on trusty without an awful lot more work
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: If you drop that then automake-1.15's build-dependencies are satisfiable
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson, I see. Thank you very much. I was using that ppa in the first place because something else that I needed to build requires perl 5.20 I think.
#launchpad 2018-07-21
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a problem with soyuz ?
<AnAnt> a couple of builds hanged, even if I cancel them
<AnAnt>       https://launchpad.net/~aelmahmoudy/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/9272191/+listing-archive-extra (3/3)
<AnAnt> ignore the 3/3 part
<AnAnt> why does ittake 2 hours to cancel a build ?
<cjwatson> AnAnt: From traffic on our outage channel I gather that buildd-manager had hung - it should be working better now
<cjwatson> it can take a while to notice these things on a weekend
#launchpad 2018-07-22
<AnAnt> cjwatson: ok, thanks
#launchpad 2019-07-15
<ahmed_> Hi guys
<ahmed_> ive got a question, maybe someone can answer
<ahmed_> i've uploaded a package to a PPA
<ahmed_> and it depends on a package from another PPA
<ahmed_> my package builds fine
<ahmed_> however when i try to do sudo apt-get install <package>
<ahmed_> it complains that the dependency is not installable
<GyrosGeier> you need to have both PPAs configured to install
<GyrosGeier> also, I dimly remember that PPA priorities are rather low, so you might need to explicitly install it once
<GyrosGeier> by default, priorities should be in the "auto-select upgrades, but don't select for new installations" band
<ahmed_> gotcha, i'll import the packages into my PPA instead then i guess
#launchpad 2019-07-17
<rbasak> turnip error: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dXN2SBcGvm/
<rbasak> The importer automatically retries so we'll see
<cjwatson> Odd, I don't see anything else that might plausibly be a push
<cjwatson> I saw that sort of thing a few times when trying to put a new staging system under load, but that was with NFS in the mix which isn't currently true on production
<rbasak> It does seem to have failed again
<rfried> Hey. question about publishing ppa for multiple releases.
<rfried> I was told here to start by the earliest distro I wish to support and afterward using the launchpad site, copy binary packages forward.
<rfried> It works, however, when trying to install on later releases, all the packages fails to install because of broken dependency.
<rfried>  bitwise : Depends: libreadline6 (>= 6.3) but it is not installable
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure that we would have said to copy it forward *if the same binaries will work on later releases*
<rfried> ok.
<rfried> might have missed that.
<cjwatson> That isn't something Launchpad can guarantee; sometimes you must rebuild
<rfried> but copying source release doesn't work, it states that the package already exists.
<cjwatson> Correct.  You need to upload a source package with a different version number.
<rfried> oh. different version number.
<rfried> what's the proper way of setting the version number for the same release but for different distros ?
<rfried> *-ubuntu-2/3/4 ?
<cjwatson> (bionic and cosmic have libreadline7 rather than libreadline6; disco and eoan have libreadline8)
<cjwatson> What's your current version number?
<cjwatson> (Definitely not "-ubuntu-2", the dashes will ruin your life)
<rfried>  bitwise - 0.32-1ubuntu1
<cjwatson> Something like 0.32-1ubuntu1+ubuntu18.04.1 would be usual for a rebuild for 18.04, then
<rfried> cool.
<rfried> thanks.
<cjwatson> If you were backporting a version from a later series that had a version like 1.0-1ubuntu1, then the usual approach would be to upload 1.0-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1, 1.0-1ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04.1 etc. instead
<cjwatson> The second "ubuntu" isn't really necessary, so you can drop that bit if you find it too verbose
<beisner> hi all - is anything affecting launchpad right now?  i'm unable to raise a bug (Error ID: OOPS-1f05649dcb1eb6bca8a7624978e737bb)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-1f05649dcb1eb6bca8a7624978e737bb
#launchpad 2019-07-18
<ginggs> hi, launchpad doesn't seem to be picking up new versions from debian
<cpaelzer> and it seems that s390x/ppc/ppc64 have all decided to do only cleaning right now
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: did maybe your script resetting those die?
<cpaelzer> ok I see things start to come back from cleaning - either the script or someone seems to hit resets
<cjwatson> beisner: Until we rewrite some DB trigger functions, those timeouts happen from time to time but go away in 10 minutes or so
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: I didn't have one that reset s390x anyway ...
<cjwatson> ginggs: hm, that's odd
<cjwatson> ginggs: I need to wait for a sysadmin vanguard to show up before I can investigate it though
<wgrant> cjwatson: Cronspam suggests it's asking for buster without configs knowing about it?
<cjwatson> Uh
<cjwatson> Do you mean bullseye?
<wgrant> er yes
<cjwatson> Also what, because I rolled out both the code and configs changes for that on Tuesday
<wgrant> Interesting.
<cjwatson> Or at least I thought I did
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/gina-bullseye   oh damnit, I pushed but forgot to merge
<wgrant> Oops
<cjwatson> Fair enough, my bad then, fixing
<ginggs> cjwatson: thanks!  ooi, when is that thing expected to run again? and what is it called?
<cjwatson> It's from the era when there was a trend to giving bits of archive maintenance software girls' names for no good reason, so it's called "gina" and we haven't got round to renaming it
<cjwatson> (well, probably women's names.  female-coded names anyway.)
<cjwatson> The crontab that runs it is 25 4,10,16,22 * * *
<cjwatson> Whether the next run works depends on how quickly I can get through the rollout process.  This afternoon's run is probably a more realistic expectation
<ginggs> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> ginggs: I managed it in time, so the run starting in about 25 minutes should work
<cjwatson> Thanks for the note
<ginggs> \o/
<LocutusOfBorg> seems like ppc64el builders have a *lot* to clean...
<LocutusOfBorg> wgrant, can you please tell them that the house is already clean? :)
<cjwatson> I'll poke them
<cjwatson> Though actually I think they're already being automatically poked
<cjwatson> So there must be an infrastructure problem
#launchpad 2019-07-19
<hloeung> about to cut over LP PPA to new FWs
<hloeung> done
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, can you please use the stick again? ppc64el queue is huge again...
<tomwardill> LocutusOfBorg: cjwatson is off today, let me see if I can find someone with an appropriate stick
<mvo> is something in LP unhappy right now? dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcefiles/systemd/229-4ubuntu21.22/systemd_229-4ubuntu21.22.dsc gives me a 503 (after some wait)
<mvo> (and now 502)
<LocutusOfBorg> tomwardill, do you have the stick around again?
<ricotz> hi, I am wondering why this happened? - "Failed to upload" - https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+build/17288531 ? I guess the successfully built binaries are gone
<mapreri> pretty much everything feels slow right now, including timeouts in pages that previously opened just fine (e.g. OOPS-2a1dfc12a12a11761a9003817be15ff7)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2a1dfc12a12a11761a9003817be15ff7
<mapreri> cjwatson: ↑
<RikMills> mapreri: a message earlier said cjwats*n is off today
<RikMills> pull-lp-souce just failed with 502: proxy error
<RikMills> *source
<tomwardill> there's a bunch of problems with the librarian atm, it's being looked at
<RikMills> thanks
<tomwardill> I think everything has friday afternoon feeling
 * RikMills ponders an early Friday beer o'clock in that case
<tomwardill> librarian a bit happier now, hopefully everything back to some semblance of normal
<RikMills> builders still look very poorly
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> unsure if that's the right place to ask, but is launchpad out of builders capacity atm?
<seb128> I've an eoan upload where none or the arch is building, it claims "start in 3 hours" on amd64
<seb128> I didn't see any stack of big upload on eoan-changes so it looks weird
<RikMills> seb128: https://launchpad.net/builders/
<RikMills> looks like there is much trouble in builder land
<seb128> RikMills, thx, I pinged canonical #is about it
<RikMills> yeah. various things (e.g. librarian) have been broken much of the afternoon :/
<RikMills> apparently cjwats*n is having a 'day off'. he chose that well!
<sahil> I have created a debian package for a java project using a plugin now I just have .changes file and .deb file, so my question is can I upload my package to ppa?
#launchpad 2019-07-21
<rbasak> How long are these periodic can't-write-to-Launchpad outages expected to last? I've been getting a timeout on a bug status change attempt for the last ten minutes :-/
<rbasak> Finally managed after many retries :-/
#launchpad 2020-07-13
<rhansen_> Is it possible to create a daily build recipe that works with a git-buildpackage repository containing a pristine-tar branch?
<rhansen_> When I try, the pristine-tar is reconstituted and all of the daily changes that are merged in result in "dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes"
<rhansen_> Specific example: https://code.launchpad.net/~ddclient/+archive/ubuntu/daily/+recipebuild/2606368
* ilasc changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: ilasc (05:00-14:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ilasc> rhansen: I've seen your question no. 691830, we will try to get you an answer there
#launchpad 2020-07-14
<gpiccoli> hi ilasc, I'm facing an odd situation here. I've made a mistake and removed the linux package as affected in this LP: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/linux/+bug/1724614
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1724614 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "[KVM] Lower the default for halt_poll_ns to 200000 ns" [Medium,Won't fix]
<gpiccoli> I'd like to re-add, but I cannot - LP shows an error
<gpiccoli> What should I do ?
<gpiccoli> Thanks in advance!
<cjwatson> gpiccoli: The data model here is really confusing and occasionally buggy, and I had to experiment.  I managed to create a groovy task using the API - will that do?
<cjwatson> gpiccoli: Or do you need the linux/xenial task back as well?
<gpiccoli> cjwatson, I'd like to have that linux(ubuntu) as parent of the nominations
<cjwatson> So would I
<cjwatson> But
<gpiccoli> and the xenial back! I'm not sure if grrovy has the bug, so maybe we'll need to remove that
<gpiccoli> hahaha
<cjwatson> In [8]: lp.bugs[1724614].addTask(target='/ubuntu/xenial/+source/linux')
<cjwatson> Out[8]: <bug_task at https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/xenial/+source/linux/+bug/1724614>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1724614 in linux (Ubuntu Groovy) "[KVM] Lower the default for halt_poll_ns to 200000 ns" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> The seriesless task hopefully doesn't actually matter
<gpiccoli> ok then! tnx a lot cjwatson
<cjwatson> If it does turn out to matter for some reason, ask again tomorrow and we can have a look with a clearer head
<gpiccoli> cjwatson, I guess it's good enough! Thanks for the help =)
#launchpad 2020-07-16
<FourDollars> Hi, I found the Launchpad webhook of private Git repo only works for my proposal, but it doesn't work for the proposal from others.
<cjwatson> FourDollars: We'll need a specific example, probably best expressed as a bug report please
<FourDollars> cjwatson: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/691890
<FourDollars> Just created few seconds ago.
<cjwatson> Will look in a bit
<FourDollars> Thx
<mantas-baltix> Hi, Could someone tell why packaging recipe builds doesn't start today? Yesterday builds were started after few minutes, but today I'm waiting more than 2 hours, see https://code.launchpad.net/~baltix/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/19597053
<mantas-baltix> And I see misleading information: Start in 19 minutes :(
<tomwardill> mantas-baltix: we've had a network outage overnight, the build queue/farm is recovering
<tomwardill> it built up a reasonably large queue that it needs to get through
<Laney> ilasc: hey there, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fDx7d37Ycr/ is this a repacking thing or an outage thing do you know? & can you help me be able to push it please? :>
<ilasc> hey Laney , that's work we have in progress right now
<ilasc> unfortunately it's not an outage or repacking scenario
<ilasc> we'll need to wait for the changes to land in Prod for that
<Laney> ah
<Laney> ilasc: is there a way I can push to it?
<Laney> I could just make a branch on the upstream repo instead if not
<ilasc> Laney: you could try but if the branch is large enough it will probably result in the same
<Laney> ilasc: it worked
<ilasc> excellent !
<Laney> wouldn't go that far :p
<Laney> 'satifactory'!
 * Laney is taken back to school reports
<ilasc> 🙂
<cjwatson> ilasc: repacking the "parent" repository (i.e. the one being cloned from) often works for this FWIW
<cjwatson> Not always, but often engh to be worth trying
<cjwatson> *enough
<ilasc> oh sorry I missed  that
<ilasc> indeed
<ilasc> which in this case would be livecd-rootfs
<ilasc> ok, thanks cjwatson
#launchpad 2020-07-17
<pieq> FourDollars, :)
<FourDollars> ilasc: Could we fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/607895? Many people in Canonical suffer from this problem.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 607895 in Launchpad itself "SourcePackageRecipes fail with private branches" [Low,Triaged]
<ilasc> hi FourDollars : I will take this to the team and discuss. When I have an answer to both "if" and "when" questions I will ping you back here
<FourDollars> ilasc: We would like to build the Debian packages from the private Git repo into the private PPA.
<FourDollars> ilasc++ Thx a lot.
<cjwatson> FourDollars: It would be quite a big project.
<cjwatson> Roadmap sort of area, not something that can be done as a side task.
<FourDollars> @cjwatson I see. As I know, many people in Canonical including me need to create their own ways to build the Debian packages from the private Git repo into the private PPA. We are keeping recreating the wheels. Do you know if there is any existing facility we can rely on?
<cjwatson> FourDollars: You can run git-build-recipe locally with appropriate credentials to access the repository and upload the results, which will do most of the job for you
<cjwatson> (That was ambiguous: git-build-recipe just creates the source tree, it doesn't upload it)
<FourDollars> cjwatson: OK. That could be a way to do it.
<Laney> ilasc: something up with bos02 builders?
<Laney> (muchos disabled / cleaning)
<Laney> oh wait, just spotted the times in /topic
<cjwatson> I'll have a look
<cjwatson> Looks like a network interruption starting at 13:37 maybe?
<cjwatson> Doesn't seem to correspond to anything in #is-outage - will reset stuff and see what happens
<Laney> cjwatson: cheers
<cjwatson> bos02 vbuilder-manage is dead
<cjwatson> Need to wait for a sysadmin to answer me
<cjwatson> Returning now
